# ¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? septiembre 2012, el mes de las risas +



## mataresfacil (1 Sep 2012)

yukyukyukyukyukyukfgtyjfdghjdfrhsthoy, kjhkjk


----------



## fragel013 (1 Sep 2012)

Pasaba por aquí...


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

Pole por una vez. Será el mes de ganar dinero en largo ::


----------



## gamba (1 Sep 2012)

Janus, te veo muy contrarian


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio, y sigo largo en USA.


----------



## fragel013 (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pole por una vez. Será el mes de ganar dinero en largo ::



Pole? :: de qué...?  casi :XX:


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pole por una vez. Será el mes de ganar dinero en largo ::



¿Pole? que San Jatuno le conserve la vista :ouch:

me gusta el título del hilo :

first peig 


edito:
joerrrr la primera en la frente!! :o Don Piratón marchando 1 ración de adelantamientos indycar

edito 2: ponga "habéis" ... el acento y tal, por favor, mire que costó acostumbrar al personal a ponerlo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Sep 2012)

Este año ni hemos visto los máximos del año por ahora, ni hemos visto los mínimos que veremos de aqui a un año (y serán muy mínimos).


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Janus, te veo muy contrarian



Venimos de hablar tanto de España







y nos entregamos tanto al ruido de las noticias







pero la realidad es que veo muchos valores subiendo con fuerza y volumen. Subiendo con pautas técnicas relevantes.

Todo podría ser un fake?, puede ser pero para eso están los stops.

Habéis visto hoy la plata?, habéis visto el recorrido que llevan Coeur D'lane, Silver Wheaton, Pan, Joys etc....?
habéis visto como chutan hacia arriba las biopharma usanas?, y los bancos usanos?, y las tecnológicas si bien ahora están en techo claro?.
Por mucho pesimismo que exista, ahora mismo el IBEX ha activado un gran barrilete de mucha proyección en target. Si es un fake, ya se verá.
Cuando todo se cae, también hay valores que suben un 80% en un mes (como FSLR, cantando en el hilo). Valores como Apple, Amazon y Google han subido más de un 20% en el mes.

Yo soy alcista hasta que me vuelva bajista pero creo que septiembre va a ser un mes en el que se va a poder ganar dinero porque le van a meter volatilidad. Ahora mismo, main street se parece muy poco a Wall street. Hay quienes han ganado mucho dinero en Agosto (Pollastre bien lo explicaba al respecto de ciertos leoncios en el DAX desde 6400). Los hay quienes han estado dentro ganando y quienes han estado fuera dudando.

Yo lo sé que hace un mes era el armageddon y ahora Gamesa está un 40% más arriba para disfrute de unos atrevidos.







Evidentemente el tema está complicado porque el bus alcista tiene derecho de admisión y están barriendo contínuamente.

Que la bolsa ha subido recientemente es totalmente incuestionable. Y que el aspecto técnico es favorable también. Es cierto, sin embargo que ahora es un momento difícil porque se barrunta cierta corrección que hace dudar sobre el momento de entrada.







Los mayores desafíos de un trader o inversor de bolsa están en cómo es capaz de superar sus creencias y en ser capaces de reconocer un error. No es fácil caerse del burro.







Ahora viene un nuevo capítulo y es importante alejarse del ruido y que cada uno tome decisiones, que resuelva sus ecuaciones







y que consecuentemente sea responsable de sus decisiones, acertadas o erróneas.







P.D: No olviden, y esto no es una recomendación, ...


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

fragel013 dijo:


> Pole? :: de qué...?  casi :XX:



Te parece poco ser el tercer post del nuevo hilo, nunca había bajado del 80 :o


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Nocturnidad y alevosía. Me pido primera página!


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nocturnidad y alevosía. Me pido primera página!



terrible fail :ouch:

sin acritud y tal


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Fracaso absoluto! Desafortunado en poles afortunado en.... ::


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pillo sitio, y sigo largo en USA.



No oses a ir contra el establisment guanero, te podrán romper el juguete.







y si te equivocas, te dirán *"TE LO AVISÉ"*


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Sep 2012)

ya es septiembre....


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

S&P deja el rating de Cataluña en bono basura y amenaza con más rebajas - elEconomista.es

Vaya vaya vaya ....... y encima se quejan. 

Les han hecho ya la visitan.







Si de verdad no se lo esperaban, es que no conocen aún a Mr Surprise.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No oses a ir contra el establisment guanero, te podrán romper el juguete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me volveré largista para los nietos 

Double o nada.

Prefiero tenerlo en USD que en EUR.......GEVO y las sobras en SPLS.....si no hasta dentro de 6-12 meses si se puede ahorrar.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

Haces bien, si están alcistas ..... hay que seguir hasta que se cumpla tu target. Solo tú decides, aciertas y fallas.

Bernie está trabajando en ello.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me volveré largista para los nietos
> 
> Double o nada.
> 
> Prefiero tenerlo en USD que en EUR.......GEVO y las sobras en SPLS.....si no hasta dentro de 6-12 meses si se puede ahorrar.



En RMB mucho mejor!


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En RMB mucho mejor!



en Rubias, Macizas, Buenorras :

yo soy más como la opinión del forero Peseta, me quedo con las de su avatar


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> S&P deja el rating de Cataluña en bono basura y amenaza con más rebajas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Vaya vaya vaya ....... y encima se quejan.



Llevan desde marzo pagando gastos corrientes como nóminas gracias a transferencias del Estado en el último minuto. Están dejando de pagar infinitud de cosas y como la gente despierte y no puedan cubrir el roll over de la deuda en noviembre la bancarrota será im presionante. Dudo incluso que sean capaces de hacer frente a los intereses con lo cual el roll over será imposible. 
Las palomitas ya están en el microondas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> en Rubias, Macizas, Buenorras :
> 
> yo soy más como la opinión del forero Peseta, me quedo con las de su avatar



No se imagina cuanto hecho de menos a su pelirroja, aunque yo soy de morenas ;-)

Aunque para gustos mire a nuestro minino

 Cae-gato-ladrn-ropa-interior


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No se imagina cuanto hecho de menos a su pelirroja, aunque yo soy de morenas ;-)



1º le sobra una "h" ... se la puede regalar al Jato si quiere 

2º empecé cambiando de avatar en contra de la campaña "ponga un caballero del zodiaco en su avatar y crea que el mercado se volverá alcista" :: ... 
la pelirroja volverá :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Echaré las culpas al móvil por esa H. Escribe lo que le da la gana


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2012)

:XX: :XX: el Jato robando ropa interior femenina para regalar :ouch:

10 robos diarios :8: en un par de meses da para montar un _mercaillo_ )


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

De ahí saca la platita que palma en bolsa. Entiéndase palmar comprar papel y lápiz.


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De ahí saca la platita que palma en bolsa. Entiéndase palmar comprar papel y lápiz.



qué va! ni eso, creo que lo suyo es "mind trading" ... ahora voy corto, ah! no no ahora largo, mejor corto etc etc
ahora soporto 40 puntazos en contra del SP ... me imagino que entro en el oro + _ad infinitum_ :o

eh! le queremos igual :X y a su Pllimooo ya ni le cuento


----------



## boquiman (1 Sep 2012)

"*PMI oficial de China cae en agosto a mínimo 9 meses.*
El índice industrial de gerentes de compra oficial de China *cayó más de lo esperado a 49,2 puntos en agosto*, desde los 50,1 puntos de julio, mostraron el sábado datos oficiales, en un resultado que posiblemente reafirmará la necesidad de medidas de política monetaria para fomentar el crecimiento.

El PMI oficial cayó por debajo de los 50 puntos -que separan la expansión de la contracción-, por primera vez desde noviembre del 2011, en la más reciente señal de que el crecimiento de la segunda mayor economía mundial está enfrentando problemas por la situación internacional.

Economistas consultados por Reuters este semana esperaban que el PMI oficial de agosto cayera a 50 puntos."


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

Estamos en Septiembre. Suerte a todos.

Oleada de despidos ante la subida del IVA - elEconomista.es

El Gobierno da luz verde al banco malo para desbloquear la ayuda de Bruselas - elEconomista.es

S&P deja el rating de Cataluña en bono basura y amenaza con más rebajas - elEconomista.es

El déficit del Estado alcanza los 48.517 millones hasta julio, el 4,62% del PIB - elEconomista.es

Las ventas del comercio minorista se reducen un 6,9% en julio y suman 25 meses a la baja - elEconomista.es

Las gasolinas, en máximos históricos, subirán casi 4 céntimos por el IVA - Ecomotor.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en Septiembre. Suerte a todos.
> 
> Oleada de despidos ante la subida del IVA - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Buenos días y buen septiembre les deseo desde la Zona Cero.

Entro en pag. 3.

Bertok vamos a más, a los paganos sólo nos queda seguir apretándonos en el consumo para intentar sobrevivir a este desastre al que nos han llevado. Viendo caer pequeños comercios en nuestras calles, vecinos y amigos lanzados al paro...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días y buen septiembre les deseo desde la Zona Cero.
> 
> Entro en pag. 3.
> 
> Bertok vamos a más, a los paganos sólo nos queda seguir apretándonos en el consumo para intentar sobrevivir a este desastre al que nos han llevado. Viendo caer pequeños comercios en nuestras calles, vecinos y amigos lanzados al paro...



Ya en Septiembre, en la economía real comenzamos el descenso.

En la economía financiera, no se fien nunca de lo que ven.

Comienza la transformación de Hispanistán.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en Septiembre. Suerte a todos.
> 
> Oleada de despidos ante la subida del IVA - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



A Rajoy alguien le podia enseñar un poco de economia. Acotando el despilfaerro andaluz,valenciano y catalan esta medida no hubiese sido necesaria. Cuando caiga la recaudacion un 25% se llevara las manos a la cabeza aunque ya hasta lo dudo. El otro dia vi a Hollande y Rajoy juntos, era como ver a un famoso muñeco de barrio sesamo, cortado amarillo y parado. Le falta un poco de vidilla o me lo parece a mi?? Ya lo han advertido Guindos y Pizarro, parece que son los unicos que tienen una minima nocion de algo de economia, las subidas de impuestos van a contraer el consumo y destruir empleo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A Rajoy alguien le podia enseñar un poco de economia. Acotando el despilfaerro andaluz,valenciano y catalan esta medida no hubiese sido necesaria. Cuando caiga la recaudacion un 25% se llevara las manos a la cabeza aunque ya hasta lo dudo. El otro dia vi a Hollande y Rajoy juntos, era como ver a un famoso muñeco de barrio sesamo, cortado amarillo y parado. Le falta un poco de vidilla o me lo parece a mi?? Ya lo han advertido Guindos y Pizarro, parece que son los unicos que tienen una minima nocion de algo de economia, las subidas de impuestos van a contraer el consumo y destruir empleo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Cuando las calles estén en llamas, no se reirá tanto el puto castuzo de mierda.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2012)

The winter is coming my friends.

Veremos qué depara este mes.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

Se ha acabado el tiempo y parece que ya llegan


----------



## paulistano (1 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio en la pole!!! ::

ahora en septiembre empieza el espectaculo.

Ya se acaba el veranito, el cual invitaba a consumir, vacaciones, terracita, paellita, chiringuito, amigos que vienen de visita....ahora ya la gente va a ver las orejas al lobo, subidas de precios, despidos de compañeros, oscuridad en el tunel al fin y al cabo...y a partir de aqui es cuando (yo al menos) la gente va a mirar la pela como nunca antes lo ha hecho, con un descenso en el consumo brutal.

Estoy con bertok en todo salvo en lo de las "calles en llamas"....veo como mucho unas manos arriba, el grito silencioso del 15M y chavales llevandose palos de unos descerebrados...poca historia mas le veo a esto.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pillo sitio en la pole!!! ::
> 
> ahora en septiembre empieza el espectaculo.
> 
> ...



Entre los que van a mirar la pela como nunca y los que no la ven ..... el consumo bajará a niveles inimaginables.

El español es cabezón .... pero terminará saliendo a la calle a liarla.


----------



## juanfer (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en Septiembre. Suerte a todos.
> 
> Oleada de despidos ante la subida del IVA - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Esto se esta acelerando, cuando vean los de la troika el desaguisado que hay aqui no va haber ningun rescate.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Sep 2012)




----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Esto se esta acelerando, cuando vean los de la troika el desaguisado que hay aqui no va haber ningun rescate.



Necesitan tiempo para recuperar sus inversiones en esta cloaca.

Que nadie piense que nos van a aflojar el dinero a manos llenas. Irá en numerosos tramos con condiciones imposibles.

Los 2 primeros tramos costarán sangre, sudor y lágrimas e irán de la mano de la conflictividad social.

A partir de ahí, se acabó la fiesta en un país arruinado, en el que los alemanes ya habrán recuperado buena parte de sus inversiones .... nos darán la patada en el culo aunque pueda vestirse como la decisión de salvar al pueblo por parte de un nuevo caudillo.

En serio, *queda alrededor de 1 año para que preparéis todo lo que tengáis que preparar*.


----------



## ivanbg (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Necesitan tiempo para recuperar sus inversiones en esta cloaca.
> 
> Que nadie piense que nos van a aflojar el dinero a manos llenas. Irá en numerosos tramos con condiciones imposibles.
> 
> ...



Me has matado con tu ultima frase... Llevo preparándome los últimos 6 meses para lo que viene... pero aun así estoy que tiemblo... Imaginate: Me acabo de comprar un pedernal para hacer fuego... pastillas potabilizadoras de agua....Latunes y demás... :


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Me has matado con tu ultima frase... Llevo preparándome los últimos 6 meses para lo que viene... pero aun así estoy que tiemblo... Imaginate: Me acabo de comprar un pedernal para hacer fuego... pastillas potabilizadoras de agua....Latunes y demás... :



No temas, si tienes buena cabeza y no tienes deudas, te salvarás.

Busca opciones fuera de expaña. Se va a poner muy duro.


----------



## ivanbg (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No temas, si tienes buena cabeza y no tienes deudas, te salvarás.
> 
> Busca opciones fuera de expaña. Se va a poner muy duro.



Afortunadamente no tengo deudas y he sacado parte de los ahorros fuera del pais... Y mientras tenga curro o

Y sino, habra que hacer como bien dices: irnos del pais.

En fin...


----------



## Lechu (1 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy con bertok en todo salvo en lo de las "calles en llamas"....veo como mucho unas manos arriba, el grito silencioso del 15M y chavales llevandose palos de unos descerebrados...poca historia mas le veo a esto.



Pues yo si que creo que las calles arderán y cuando se lié no sera fácil pararlo


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Pues yo si que creo que las calles arderán y cuando se lié no sera fácil pararlo



Las medidas duras contra la población comienzan ahora. Es un proceso de redistribución de la riqueza y demolición de la mal llamada clase media.

De esto se sabe mucho en el laboratorio que ha sido sudamérica en los últimos 30 años.

Tenemos la ventaja de que sabemos lo que va a ocurrir y podremos actuar en consecuencia. Que no os tiemble la mano, lo primero es la familia.


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2012)

Muy buenas...

Hoyga...¿Es aquí dónde se habla de furgol y de gatos de esos que pase lo que pase no pierden nunca?


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

Viene una semana dura y no se empieza en las mejores condiciones.


----------



## Lechu (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las medidas duras contra la población comienzan ahora. Es un proceso de redistribución de la riqueza y demolición de la mal llamada clase media.
> 
> De esto se sabe mucho en el laboratorio que ha sido sudamérica en los últimos 30 años.
> 
> Tenemos la ventaja de que sabemos lo que va a ocurrir y podremos actuar en consecuencia. Que no os tiemble la mano, lo primero es la familia.



Yo lo tengo claro como se ponga esto muy chungo me piro con la famili a Andorra que tengo un pisito , y con el tiempo quizás a Francia


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro como se ponga esto muy chungo me piro con la famili a Andorra que tengo un pisito , y con el tiempo quizás a Francia



Los zombies tienen piernas y Andorra está a un paseo como quien dice. Los zombies no saben nadar, el futuro está al otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Sep 2012)

Mas madera, Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets:



> _*PMI oficial de China *_
> 
> 
> El PMI de manufacturas oficial chino, recuerden que siempre está manipulado al alza y sale más alto que el privado que calcula HSBC, baja de 50,1 a 49,2, mucho peor de lo esperado que era 50.
> ...



Intereses acá y allá, oh wait...


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando las calles estén en llamas, no se reirá tanto el puto castuzo de mierda.



Sólo si las ve desde su ventana.... pero la universidad esta cerca de su casa... :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que el consumo va acaer es un hecho incuestianable. Tengo unos amigos adictos totalmente a las terracitas y demas. En verano han aguantado saliendo porque era verano, pero ayer tiraron la toalla, ella diciendo que no podia ser y que lo mejor era montarselo como los americanos, con fiestas particulares y con consumo cero fuera de casa.
> 
> Los cientos de miles de bares y restaurantes de esta España van a ser los primeros en sentir el mazazo que se viene, por logica, es el lugar donde la gente 1º va a recortar, detras de ellos van muchisimos, espero que los restauradores hayan hecho los deberes estos años.



Me acabas de recordar una historia de esta semana de un bar donde voy habitualmente a tomar un café. Llevo unas semanas sin ver a uno de los camareros que era el más simpático del local, con lo cual le pregunto a su compañero por él y me dice que todos llevan cuatro meses sin cobrar y si compañero se ha marchado. A media explicación entra una clienta, chica de unos treinta años, que al escuchar todo dice que su pareja que trabaja en el sector construcción como técnico había dejado justamente hoy el trabajo porque también llevaba tres meses sin cobrar, que han tenido que pedir una carencia de la hipoteca avalando hasta el abuelo y que no puede vender el piso porque vale la mitad de lo que pagó por él. Solo me quedó una cosa clara después de tant drama :hay que huir de este país.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Sep 2012)

Bienvenido Septiembre. Sobre lo de los bares y demás, había demasiados viciosos y viciosas del vicio, la vagancia y el sacrificio escaso antes de imponérselo a la fuerza, así que a todos esos/as que les den. A todos/as los demás, por desgracia minoría, siento que tengamos que padecer la gran escoria de suciedad que parece que generación a generación desde el principio de los tiempos se van pasando los genes del "mal" ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2012)

Playita vacia, paseo, quinto de cerveza...


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me acabas de recordar una historia de esta semana de un bar donde voy habitualmente a tomar un café. Llevo unas semanas sin ver a uno de los camareros que era el más simpático del local, con lo cual le pregunto a su compañero por él y me dice que todos llevan cuatro meses sin cobrar y si compañero se ha marchado. A media explicación entra una clienta, chica de unos treinta años, que al escuchar todo dice que su pareja que trabaja en el sector construcción como técnico había dejado justamente hoy el trabajo porque también llevaba tres meses sin cobrar, que han tenido que pedir una carencia de la hipoteca avalando hasta el abuelo y que no puede vender el piso porque vale la mitad de lo que pagó por él. Solo me quedó una cosa clara después de tant drama :hay que huir de este país.



Vengo realmente sorprendido.

He ido a sacar unas entradas para ver Tedeo Jones en los cines del Centro Diversia en La Moraleja. En el hall del cine (de varios centenares de metros cuadrados) solo habían unos carteles de anuncios y un cajero. NI UNA PERSONA (CERO). Las salas, por lo que se veía en el terminal del cajero, vacías (muy pocas reservas). El hdlgp me ha clavado 9,2 por entrada.

Estoy hablando de hace media hora. Los restaurantes totalmente vacíos.
Antes también he visto el ECI del Campo de las Naciones al más puro estilo Walking Death.

En una gasolinera donde paré a llenar el depósito, también totalmente vacío.

En cierta forma, me ha recordado esta situación a lo normal en el día de Año Nuevo.

Realmente sorprendido. El 1/9/12 es una fecha de cambio. Es de suponer que en el próximo trimestre caiga brutalmente el consumo, pero brutal. El colofón serán en las navidades en donde los funcionarios ya no tienen la paga de Navidad para costearse las cenas, los regalos y la cuesta de Enero. Los que no sean funcionarios también iremos asustados. El consumo hasta abajo irá, hoigan!!!!

Después vendrán reformas de otro tipo para intentar captar dinero. El 2013 viene muy convulso.


----------



## Lechu (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los zombies tienen piernas y Andorra está a un paseo como quien dice. Los zombies no saben nadar, el futuro está al otro lado del Atlántico.



Bueno de momento Andorra y al tiempo Francia que tendría trabajo y casa ,

Por si interesa

Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del SXXI


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Bueno de momento Andorra y al tiempo Francia que tendría trabajo y casa ,
> 
> Por si interesa
> 
> Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del SXXI



Gracias por el link, le haré un screening completito.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo realmente sorprendido.
> 
> He ido a sacar unas entradas para ver Tedeo Jones en los cines del Centro Diversia en La Moraleja. En el hall del cine (de varios centenares de metros cuadrados) solo habían unos carteles de anuncios y un cajero. NI UNA PERSONA (CERO). Las salas, por lo que se veía en el terminal del cajero, vacías (muy pocas reservas). El hdlgp me ha clavado 9,2 por entrada.
> 
> ...



Son fiestas en ss reyes, normal que las salas esten totalmente vacias.
Ya que te has desplazado hasta alli, estan bastante mejores las salas del cc moraleja green.
De todas formas "va a consumir su p--a madre"


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2012)

El consumo de cerveza se ha trasladado del bar a casa, y las marcas premium ya son para ocasiones especiales, ahora mejor pillar el pack de birras del mercabroma, pero, por favor, hay que seguir bebiendo birra, son nustras costumbres y hay que respetarlas, con crisis o sin ella.


----------



## burbublase (1 Sep 2012)

Pole a la sexta pagina ?


----------



## Krim (1 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Bueno de momento Andorra y al tiempo Francia que tendría trabajo y casa ,
> 
> Por si interesa
> 
> Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del SXXI



Lo siento pero ese foro es poco más que el punto de reunión de un atajo de ignorantes que construyen castillos en el aire en los que el agua cae de lado y se convierte en hidrógeno soplándola. Con todo mi cariño y respeto.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El consumo de cerveza se ha trasladado del bar a casa, y las marcas premium ya son para ocasiones especiales, ahora mejor pillar el pack de birras del mercabroma, pero, por favor, hay que seguir bebiendo birra, son nustras costumbres y hay que respetarlas, con crisis o sin ella.



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=HEIA:NA

Una empresa que a mi me gusta bastante y que mencione hace algunas semanas (Sin lugar a dudas la mejor cerveza del mundo junto con las alemanas de trigo "ECI Gourmet")

HEINEKEN : La realidad es que cada dia venden mas cerveza y sus barriles para fiestas en casa con los amigos son los mejores con diferencia. Si visitais Amsterdam no dejeis de ir a su fabrica y en Irlnda a la de Guinnes (En esta ultima los rituales que los toneleros tenian por bandera son como poco anecdoticos....)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maravedi (1 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El consumo de cerveza se ha trasladado del bar a casa, y las marcas premium ya son para ocasiones especiales, ahora mejor pillar el pack de birras del mercabroma, pero, por favor, hay que seguir bebiendo birra, son nustras costumbres y hay que respetarlas, con crisis o sin ella.



La cerveza cierto es que en hosteleria ha bajado el consumo pero a la vez las premium o cervezas artesanas están sustituyendo lentamente pero constante a los vinos en muchas cartas de restauración de hecho ya hay alguna que puede sustituir a un vino de postre tipo Pedro ximenez,sauternes o a un eiswein como esta La Socarrada. Cervesa Artesanal de Xàtiva. Cerveza Artesanal de Xàtiva. una cerveza de miel y Romero que no deja indiferente


----------



## burbublase (1 Sep 2012)

Heineken Sin lugar a dudas la mejor cerveza del mundo junto con las alemanas de trigo?

















Alemanas si que hay muy buenas, pero tambien hay mucha belga, mucha chequa que les dan mil vueltas. De 0 a 10 a Heineken le daria un 5,5 pelado.



ponzi dijo:


> HEINEKEN NV (HEIA:EN Amsterdam): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Una empresa que a mi me gusta bastante y que mencione hace algunas semanas (Sin lugar a dudas la mejor cerveza del mundo junto con las alemanas de trigo "ECI Gourmet")
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Heineken Sin lugar a dudas la mejor cerveza del mundo junto con las alemanas de trigo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como cerveza elaborada de forma tradicional es una de las mejores. No es comparable una belga a heineken o a una alemana.Simplemente son cosas diferentes. Heineken es una cerveza con un proceso de elaboracion optimo. Darle un 5,5 a Heineken es para reportarte de por vida : Eres capaz de decirme que San miguel es mejor que Heineken ....Es el mismo sacrilegio que decir a chinito que prefieres un audi a un reluciente bmw 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flaubert (1 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Heineken Sin lugar a dudas la mejor cerveza del mundo junto con las alemanas de trigo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1. 1000 vueltas le da la Alhambra, por ejemplo...


----------



## burbublase (1 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como cerveza elaborada de forma tradicional es una de las mejores. No es comparable una belga a heineken o a una alemana.Simplemente son cosas diferentes. Heineken es una cerveza con un proceso de elaboracion optimo. Darle un 5,5 a Heineken es para reportarte de por vida : Eres capaz de decirme que San miguel es mejor que Heineken ....Es el mismo sacrilegio que decir a chinito que prefieres un audi a un reluciente bmw
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2




Me voy a comer un reporte .... porque a San Miguel tambien le daria un 5,5.

He bebido cervezas en varios viajes por la Rep Checa que aquello era un vicio, de bueno y de barato.

Heineken es mucho mucho marketing (he estado en la fabrica tambien), pero que como que no me va, le falta algo.


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Me voy a comer un reporte .... porque a San Miguel tambien le daria un 5,5.
> 
> He bebido cervezas en varios viajes por la Rep Checa que aquello era un vicio, de bueno y de barato.
> 
> Heineken es mucho mucho marketing (he estado en la fabrica tambien), pero que como que no me va, le falta algo.



Heineken es comparable a las cervezas tradicionales (san miguel,mahou,budweiser...).No puedes comparar Heineken con Murphys o con Guinness es comparar el tocino con la velocidad. En rep Checa no estado aunque tengo ganas de ir. Me sorprendio ver como en Frankfurt e Irlanda las cervezas premium eran servidas de barril lo cual las da un sabor especial. Hay una de trigo alemana que es una de mis favoritas pero que tiene un nombre casi impronunciable "Heddeweiser..."

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## OvEr0n (1 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Me voy a comer un reporte .... porque a San Miguel tambien le daria un 5,5.
> 
> He bebido cervezas en varios viajes por la Rep Checa que aquello era un vicio, de bueno y de barato.
> 
> Heineken es mucho mucho marketing (he estado en la fabrica tambien), pero que como que no me va, le falta algo.



Es como el Cune... Es un buen vino pero cuando ves que le llega a gustar a la gente que no le gusta el vino... es que algo le falla


----------



## burbublase (1 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Heineken es comparable a las cervezas tradicionales (san miguel,mahou,budweiser...).No puedes comparar Heineken con Murphys o con Guinness es comparar el tocino con la velocidad. *En rep Checa no estado aunque tengo ganas de ir*. Me sorprendio ver como en Frankfurt e Irlanda las cervezas premium eran servidas de barril lo cual las da un sabor especial. Hay una de trigo alemana que es una de mis favoritas pero que tiene un nombre casi impronunciable "Heddeweiser..."
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Reporteeeeeeeeeeeee .... bueno, yo no puedo reportar. 

Pilsen - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (Plzeň)


----------



## Navarrorum (1 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El consumo de cerveza se ha trasladado del bar a casa, y las marcas premium ya son para ocasiones especiales, ahora mejor pillar el pack de birras del mercabroma, pero, por favor, hay que seguir bebiendo birra, son nustras costumbres y hay que respetarlas, con crisis o sin ella.



Diga usted que si. Desde que descubrí la Askania no entra otra en mi casa. La pilsener es suave pero con cuerpo con delicioso y delicado sabor. Por 2.70€ se lleva a su casa un paquete de 12 latas. Yo me los llevos de tres en tres.





Eso de ir de potes (que se dice por aqui por Navarra) es cosa del pasado. Yo hace tiempo que no estoy dispuesto a que me claven en cualquie garito de mala muerte 2€ por una caña (200cc) y a veces en vaso de plástico.

Con la economia alemana cayendo en picado, se estan dejando de fabricar VW Polos, motor de la economia foral...

Llamar cerveza a la Heineken es igual que llamar Whisky al J&B. Eso es una gaseaosa con trazas de alcohol.

Nada comparable a esto:





O si quiere algo con más cuerpo esto:





Puro placer nacional que nada tiene que envidiar a las mejores cervezas bábaras...


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Reporteeeeeeeeeeeee .... bueno, yo no puedo reportar.
> 
> Pilsen - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (Plzeň)



Me la apunto

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weizenbier

Esta tomada en Heidwlberg y tirada de barril es una gozada

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Diga usted que si. Desde que descubri la Askania no entra otra en mi casa. La pilsener es suave pero con cuerpo con delicioso y delicado sabor. Por 2.70€ se lleva a su casa un paquete de 12 latas. Yo me los llevos de tres en tres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo viendo la etiqueta en verde y con la palabra strong no se que tengo mas miedo si a Pandoro o a su cerveza. Donde la compra por curiosidad??

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Navarrorum (1 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo viendo la etiqueta en verde y con la palabra strong no se que tengo mas miedo si a Pandoro o a su cerveza. Donde la compra por curiosidad??
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2




En el Mercadona, pero yo la Askania solo la he encontrado pilsener.

Ahora no recuerdo pero si que tenen unas cervezas de doble fermentacion de marca blanca que me gustaban bastante. Le recomiendo que compre varias de las que tiene y pruebe...


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> En el Mercadona, pero yo la Askania solo la he encontrado pilsener.
> 
> Ahora no recuerdo pero si que tenen unas cervezas de doble fermentacion de marca blanca que me gustaban bastante. Le recomiendo que compre varias de las que tiene y pruebe...



Voy a probar. Yo esq compro muy pocas bebidas a lo largo del año y cuando compro algo suele ser de marca , para lo poco que bebo prefiero ir a lo seguro. Una vez probe una del lidl y me entraron todos los males. Ahorrarme 50 centimos en un producto que utilizo poco no le veo sentido. Es como beber 1 vino una vez cada dos meses y vas y te compras Don Simon. La prox vez pruebo las de mercadona

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2012)

Prueben esta belga cuando puedan o quieran:







Gouden Carolus Classic

O ésta, se encuentra más a mano:







Grimbergen en cualquiera de sus modalidades.

Pero bueno, cada uno tiene sus gustos.

Un saludo y, aunque sea los días de cumpleaños, una cerveza buena en casa de cuando en cuando, es un gran placer con el que espero no acabe la castuza.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, si les interesa comprar alguna cerveza concreta, sin salir de casa, para darse una alegría, les paso el siguiente enlace:

ES TU CERVEZA

P.D. No tengo comisión ni soy socio de la empresa.


----------



## fragel013 (1 Sep 2012)

Burbuja de cervezas...? :8:

Jodó, entro a ver cómo ha ido el ibex y me encuentro dos páginas de cervezas... 

Qué, los mercados aburridos, no? Y la prima de riesgo? Sin noticias de ella, no? :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Sep 2012)

un poco viejo pero muy didactico

[YOUTUBE]NgxVUzWl7tM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gamba (1 Sep 2012)

A mi me encanta la Guiness, y últimamente en Mercadona compro Abadía de Yuste


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2012)

fragel013 dijo:


> Burbuja de cervezas...? :8:
> 
> Jodó, entro a ver cómo ha ido el ibex y me encuentro dos páginas de cervezas...
> 
> Qué, los mercados aburridos, no? Y la prima de riesgo? Sin noticias de ella, no? :XX:



Es la resaca de las ganancias de ayer viernes, ideas de cómo gastarlas.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pole polera porculera ::

Hay algunas cervezas baratas que de normal están feas pero poniéndolas a helar en el congelador una media hora saben totalmente diferentes, hagan la prueba.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Pole polera porculera ::
> 
> Hay algunas cervezas baratas que de normal están feas pero poniéndolas a helar en el congelador una media hora saben totalmente diferentes, hagan la prueba.



Y, si me apura, una clarita montada con litrona de Mercadona "Steinburg", 0,65€, y litrona y medio de gaseosa Hacendado, 0,26€, bien fresquitos, le resuelven lonchafinístamente el vasito de la comida y la cena.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> A mi me encanta la Guiness, y últimamente en Mercadona compro Abadía de Yuste



Tampoco me disgustan.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Sep 2012)

En temas de ginebra no me meto, es como en temas de inversión: no entiendo casi nada ::

Pero en Cervezas....es otro tema.

No dejen de probar esta si quieren saber lo que es una cerveza rica


----------



## Navarrorum (1 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> un poco viejo pero muy didactico
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Onida, Estoy alucinando. Paro el video para escribir porque en el minuto 4 he oido algo sorprendente. ¿Realmente con los inversores y fondos de los bancos hay dinero suficiente (entiendo que asumiendo unas perdidas del 100%) para liquidarlos sin llegar a los depositos?

¿Realmente no es necesario nacionalizar Bankia?¿Y el banco malo? No lo entiendo de verdad...

Aqui alguien miente o se equivoca.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Perdón por el offtopic no cervecero, yo soy de vino :rolleye:
Los bancos españoles están más secos que la mojama con la 'no fuga' de depósitos y están vendiendo deuda hispanistaní en el mercado secundario supongo que con enormes plusvalías jatunas ::
Spain's Debt Buyer Of Last Resort Becomes Seller In Scramble To Fund Deposit Outflows


----------



## ponzi (1 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En temas de ginebra no me meto, es como en temas de inversión: no entiendo casi nada ::
> 
> Pero en Cervezas....es otro tema.
> 
> No dejen de probar esta si quieren saber lo que es una cerveza rica



Tiene buena pinta me la apunto 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Onida, Estoy alucinando. Paro el video para escribir porque en el minuto 4 he oido algo sorprendente. ¿Realmente con los inversores y fondos de los bancos hay dinero suficiente (entiendo que asumiendo unas perdidas del 100%) para liquidarlos sin llegar a los depositos?
> 
> ¿Realmente no es necesario nacionalizar Bankia?¿Y el banco malo? No lo entiendo de verdad...
> *
> Aqui alguien miente o se equivoca*.



Más uno. Me he quedado estupefacto de igual manera...


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Prueben esta belga cuando puedan o quieran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuan (1 Sep 2012)

Las que han dicho, algunas son buenas, pero no pasan de la 2a division. Claro que yo en este tema me reconozco sibarita y no hay otros lugares donde tormarlas que unos pocos bares de buenos cerveceros (4 o 5 en toda Barcelona). Claro está que cuando hablamos de esta calidad, es tomarselo culturalmente, como quien se quiere beber un buen vino o un buen whisky. Es por eso que me permito pagar 5-6€ por pinta de buena cerveza.

Las Belgas y alemanas no dejan de ser buenas cervezas pero del siglo XIII, bien elaboradas pero antiquadas.

El futuro esta en ciertas marcas de la zona de San Francisco, algunas inglesas e incluso aqui estan subiendo mucho algunos productores catalanes. Cuando puedan prueben estas, que no tienen nada que ver con las que han puesto hasta ahora.

Brew Dog





Mikeller





Flying Dog





Varias catalanas


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2012)

Yuan dijo:


> Las que han dicho, algunas son buenas, pero no pasan de la 2a division.[/IMG]




La Optimo Bruno, ¿ de segunda división ?

Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho ::

De las que pone, precisamente la Punk la he probado hoy. Ciertamente es difícil de encontrar (hay que ir a locales especializados, como Ud. bien dice; a los que nos gusta el tema, ya los tenemos fichados...).

Non e male, pero honestamente, no creo que en el caso de la cerveza sea mejor buscar "el futuro", como Ud. dice, frente a las "anticuallas".

Tráigame una cerveza de nuevo cuño, de estas que han nacido ayer pero ya quieren hacer como que llevan 500 años a las espaldas, que pueda compararse a una Rochefort 10, con toda la liturgia y peculiaridades que lleva asociada.... que va a ser que no.

Ya que hablamos de Trappistes y de cervezas modernas, recientemente han sacado la marca Sagra (imagino la conocerá). Pues bien, de las tres variedades que comercializan, la Sagra negra (11º) se vende como "cerveza de postre". Si Ud. la prueba, verá como es una mala copia de la Rochefort 10 (el famoso "sabor a pan"), pero descafeinado.

Le pongo esto como ejemplo de que, me da a mí la impresión, que mucha gente de nuevo cuño en este mundo han salido al calor de sabores y texturas "antiguos", muchas veces con resultados.... cuestionables 

Yo pago muy a gusto (de hecho lo hago habitualmente) 4,5€ por una Rochefort 10, 3€ por una Gordons, o 2,5€ por una Optimo Bruno.... pero cuando veo una Sagra, que como quien dice nació ayer, a 4€, es que se me ponen las orejas tiesas, legolas-style....

Ojo con la burbuja de cervezas


----------



## scratch (2 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> *se me ponen las orejas tiesas, legolas-style*....



Perdonen el off topic.
Conforero pollastre, me ha gustado la expresión, con su permiso me la anoto.


----------



## Yuan (2 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La Optimo Bruno, ¿ de segunda división ?
> 
> Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho ::
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, contra gustos colores. Ahora, yo en ningun momento he dicho que esas "viejunas" no tengan gran calidad, digo que el siglo XXI está en otro sitio y que los tiempos ahora son otros.

Sinceramente, me aporta mucho el saber que esa pinta que me estoy tomando en ese momento de la Mikkeller o Brew Dog no la voy a poder probar nunca más en la vida exactamente igual, por ser edición especial y producción reducida, que el coger esa belga o alemana que sigue el mismo proceso des de hace 7 siglos... por muy bien elaborada que esté! Eso no lo discuto!

Eso si, muchos de esos experimentos son fails :: y otros tienes el recuerdo de haber probado algo espléndido que nunca más podrás probar :baba:

Las que nombra usted estan muy bien, ninguna duda, y le felicito por su gusto cervecil. Muy bien elaboradas, pero ya le digo, y usted lo reconoce y lo prefiere , catalogadas por mi como "mundo viejuno cervecil" (non problem). En realidad lo de la 2a división iba más bien por Grimbergers y similares, como si fueran la rehostia cuando no dejan de ser una cerveza bien elaborada pero nada del otro mundo (cuando quien lo dice es quien se toma una cerveza un poco mejor un dia que le apetece gastar-se 1,5€ en el super en lugar de comprar voll-damms)... 

Eso sí, te recomiendo que pruebes esas de Brew Dog o Mikkeller pero de barril claro! Pruebe buenas IPA de barril y cambiará su percepción!

PS: La imagen de las botellas era para que las viera la gente y le sonaran por si las encuentra! En UK las Brew Dog ya estan en algunos supers


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2012)

Gracias a ambos por abrirnos un poco la mente a los que no salimos de mahou clasica de barril, jeje....

Alguien de madrid sabe donde encontrar las cervezas que comenta yuan? De barril, claro...


----------



## juanfer (2 Sep 2012)

¿porque en el titulo pone el mes de septiembre es el mes de la risa?

¿Donde esta lo gracioso?


----------



## juanfer (2 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> A finales de mes te cuento el chiste, ya veras que risa.



Debe ser bueno el chiste.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Debe ser bueno el chiste.



De 5000 risas lo menos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2012)

Madre de dios, ¿cuatro páginas hablando de cerveza y no se ha mencionado aún nada de la Judas? SACRILEGIO!!!!!

Pues eso, que el que quiera/pueda que se atreva con esta rubia, pero que tenga cuidado, pues aunque de sabor está muy rica, con toques afrutados, la graduación de 8,5% hace que se nos suba rápidamente a la cabeza.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Sep 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Madre de dios, ¿cuatro páginas hablando de cerveza y no se ha mencionado aún nada de la Judas? SACRILEGIO!!!!!
> 
> Pues eso, que el que quiera/pueda que se atreva con esta rubia, pero que tenga cuidado, pues aunque de sabor está muy rica, con toques afrutados, la graduación de 8,5% hace que se nos suba rápidamente a la cabeza.



También la tenemos trabajada.

Usted es también un buen cervecero.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2012)

Es la "butter & bread", digamos, el listón mínimo para empezar a hablar de cerveza. Buena relación calidad-precio, y bien por su 8,5% ...

Bueno, aunque... en determinadas circunstancias, el listón mínimo baja a la Voll-Damm.... pero eso es ya otra historia, que a su debido tiempo será contada ::



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Madre de dios, ¿cuatro páginas hablando de cerveza y no se ha mencionado aún nada de la Judas? SACRILEGIO!!!!!
> 
> Pues eso, que el que quiera/pueda que se atreva con esta rubia, pero que tenga cuidado, pues aunque de sabor está muy rica, con toques afrutados, la graduación de 8,5% hace que se nos suba rápidamente a la cabeza.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Sep 2012)

Que cervezas mas raras tomais, en mi caso entre semana suele caer la tipica mahou, los jueves con los amigos alguna murphys y para los fines de semana cenando alguna de trigo tipo paulaner o franciskaner.
La judas hace honor a su nombre, cuando te levantas del sitio despues de unas cuantas


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De 5000 risas lo menos.



Que cabronazo es usted, seria mas apropiado....el mes de los llantos:Baile:

No se ria de la desgracia gacelera, ya sabe que unas veces les toca a unos y otras nos toca a otros, Pandoro no se cansa de hacer visitas.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2012)

Cuiden el ORTO porque pandoro ha vuelto de vacaciones.

Va buscando lindos culitos donde anidar ::


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2012)

Animando el cotarro

[YOUTUBE]54tvkBPOt0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es la "butter & bread", digamos, el listón mínimo para empezar a hablar de cerveza. Buena relación calidad-precio, y bien por su 8,5% ...
> 
> Bueno, aunque... en determinadas circunstancias, el listón mínimo baja a la Voll-Damm.... pero eso es ya otra historia, que a su debido tiempo será contada ::



Maese, servidor en gin-tonics na de na. ya pasó mi tiempo, pero creo que en cervezas, leídos sus gustos, podríamos compartir barra o mesa.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2012)

los seres de luz........... igualito q en españa,vamos ::

[YOUTUBE]gXk9Ny5XzB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2012)

Guybrush, ya tienes un gif nuevo para tus adelantos automovilísticos voladores ::


----------



## Claca (2 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es la "butter & bread", digamos, el listón mínimo para empezar a hablar de cerveza. Buena relación calidad-precio, y bien por su 8,5% ...
> 
> Bueno, aunque... en determinadas circunstancias, el listón mínimo baja a la Voll-Damm.... pero eso es ya otra historia, que a su debido tiempo será contada ::



La Voll-Damm siempre es el mínimo, siempre. Es como el Jackie, nunca nadie te mirará mal por tomarte una.


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2012)

ains! la Voll Damm ... 
la suelo utilizar para pillar pelotazo rápido y efectivo PERO yendo de cervecitas, que no queda tan borrachuzo como pillar cebollón a base de cubatas ::

también sirve la Guinness :o

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2012)

La cerveza Alhambra?bien gracias!
Lo del Sr Mulder y los congeladores..._senza parole_. Me lo imagino metiendo todo tipo de cosas en el congelador para ver sí mejoran sus propiedades...habrá sido el pionero en meter pilas en el congelador?


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Sep 2012)

Yo diría que lo mejor de una cerveza no está dentro de la botella sino alrededor de ella. En eso coincido con el Sr. Guybrush que un quinto (incluso de San Miguel) paseando al perro por una playa desierta es la mejor cerveza del mundo. 

(Y el culín caliente después de un buen polvo la segunda mejor)


----------



## kaxkamel (2 Sep 2012)

la mejor cerveza (para mi):
es la krusoviche negra (es una negra de color y tostada de sabor... nada que ver con la guiness y similares). checa,
es difícil de encontrar.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guybrush, ya tienes un gif nuevo para tus adelantos automovilísticos voladores ::



Menudo inútil el gabacho. Un coche a manos de este tipo o de Maldonado no es un coche, es un misíl de crucero.

Y ya hablando de bolsa, mañana guano y tal ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La cerveza Alhambra?bien gracias!
> Lo del Sr Mulder y los congeladores..._senza parole_. Me lo imagino metiendo todo tipo de cosas en el congelador para ver sí mejoran sus propiedades...habrá sido el pionero en meter pilas en el congelador?



Estaba pensando....
Este portatil ya no sabe ni analizar el volumen de un leoncio con 500 daxies....Voy a probar a refrescarle un poco las ideas 
De pequeño metia cualquier Danone al congelador....sera por eso mi vicio al yogur sonriente?? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2012)

A mí no me gusta excesivamente la birra pero he de reconocer que algunas se beben a gusto. El viernes pasado estuvimos comiendo con unos amigos (él es muy aficionado a la cerveza) en su chalet y a media tarde me ofreció una que no había visto nunca (lo cual no es muy difícil). Se llamaba St Peter y parecía una botella mini de ginebra. Él se bebió una Sebastian (o como se llame, parecía una botella antigua de La Casera), solo tenía una así que entiendo que es mejor que la que me ofreció a mí.

A la hora previa de la cena, yo no quise beber nada. Él se tomó una birra que creo que se llamaba Hercules (la botella negra como los cojones_de_un_burro).

A mí sí me gusto, les parece bien o es un cagarro que le gustó a un indocumentado cervecil?.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2012)

puto crontab de los webox


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Onida, Estoy alucinando. Paro el video para escribir porque en el minuto 4 he oido algo sorprendente. ¿Realmente con los inversores y fondos de los bancos hay dinero suficiente (entiendo que asumiendo unas perdidas del 100%) para liquidarlos sin llegar a los depositos?
> 
> ¿Realmente no es necesario nacionalizar Bankia?¿Y el banco malo? No lo entiendo de verdad...
> 
> Aqui alguien miente o se equivoca.



no le he podido contestar antes, no es necesario rescatar a nadie cuando inversores nacionales y extranjeros asumen pérdidas se vuelve necesario rescatar cuando se rescata a *una de las partes*

Juan Ramon Rallo le llama *bail-in* pero viene a ser lo mismo

El Instituto IFO defiende el bail-in | Juan Ramón Rallo


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2012)

Entro 3,5 segundos sólo para postear el mejor artículo sobre el gin-tonic que he leído en los últimos 25 años...

Los aos del gintonic. El Correo



> *Los años del gintonic*
> _Bilbao adquiere fama como capital del clásico combinado. Gracias a eso, va siendo difícil tomarse un gintonic comprensible en algún sitio._
> 
> Yo escuchaba decir a los bilbaínos que era Bilbao el lugar donde mejor se servían los gintonics, y no le daba importancia. Tampoco se la doy cuando un bilbaíno defiende hasta el colapso -esa carótida palpitando como un hinchable en la feria del aneurisma- que como en Bilbao no se bailan las sevillanas o que el pulpo ‘á feira’ solo se cocina bien en Bilbao.
> ...



Le falta dejar caer la puya de que, muchos que "alardean" de su gusto por el gin-tonic, no distinguen una tónica de un gaseosa.

*Pronto habrá quien lance ahí una morcilla de Arceniega.* Juro, que la próxima vez que vaya acompañado y se pongan con tonterías, me la pido con morcilla... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2012)

pues ayer me tome unos cuantos gintonis de esos y con fanta limon es de lo mas refrescante que e probado :baba:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2012)




----------



## sr.anus (2 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues ayer me tome unos cuantos gintonis de esos y con fanta limon es de lo mas refrescante que e probado :baba:



:::: In-superable


----------



## egarenc (2 Sep 2012)

jojo, este párrafo es bueno

*Pero el caso es que eres bilbaíno y has pedido un gintonic y te han puesto uno al que llaman ‘Premium’. Cuando te dan la copa, se ve tan imponente que dudas entre beberla o levantarla sobre tu cabeza y posar para la prensa. Decides probarla. Y, efectivamente, el resultado es extraordinario. Aquello sabe aproximadamente como comerse una macedonia amarga mientras te esnifas un ‘Marionnaud’.*


----------



## paulistano (2 Sep 2012)

Los futuros no abren a las 20h del domingo??
o al cerrar mañana usa, no los abren??

En igmarkets no estan actualizados....marcan -21 puntos en el ibex.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Sep 2012)

Rumores y prensa rosa? 
Conspiracion en las islas Caimán para romper el euro 

PD: exijo club de fans del jran jato YA. Inmenso.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los futuros no abren a las 20h del domingo??
> o al cerrar mañana usa, no los abren??
> 
> En igmarkets no estan actualizados....marcan -21 puntos en el ibex.



Está todo abierto, ya comenzó la fiesta.


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está todo abierto, ya comenzó la fiesta.



Mi pequeña aportacion a la fiesta de sept::

http://mundifrases.com/tema/los-lunes-al-sol/936

Una de las pocas peliculas españolas salvables...Asi sera la España postpepitos


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> :::: In-superable



no estoy de acuerdo, se lo supero fácilmente ... vea:

"pues ayer me tome unos cuantos gintonis de esos y con *coca-cola* es de lo mas refrescante que e probado :baba: "


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo, se lo supero fácilmente ... vea:
> 
> "pues ayer me tome unos cuantos gintonis de esos y con *coca-cola* es de lo mas refrescante que e probado :baba: "


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2012)

Amigos, dejen la bolsa de lado. Ahora sí que se va a parar España por completo. Ha llegado la tragedia nacional.

Cristiano Ronaldo quiere irse del Real Madrid - EcoDiario.es


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, dejen la bolsa de lado. Ahora sí que se va a parar España por completo. Ha llegado la tragedia nacional.
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo quiere irse del Real Madrid - EcoDiario.es



entonces con tó lo gordo a cortos (cuando dejen) a ACS, no? ::


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2012)

Los 97 aprox son importantes para el SP. De momento, moviéndose un poquitín pero nada importante. El IBEX nada de nada mientras no pase la directriz.


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2012)

cambio de avatar, ahora a mejorar el ratio post/thanks 

venga chicos unos thanks y os envío :X :X

también busco gatito nuevo, que sea muy cariñoso ... el último (mi querido Rasputín), marcho de casa hace un par de días y no todavía no ha vuelto, me temo lo peor :´(



:: :XX:


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2012)

Guanos dias.

Futuros han empeorado, vigilen sus espaldas


----------



## Cordoba (3 Sep 2012)

Por donde puede ir el ibex hoy?


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2012)

Parece que los alcoholicos y malvados ejpeculadores que pululaban por aquí han desaparecido, se deben estar comiendo algun niño crudo....::

Esto he visto en forosdebolsa.com....





http://forosdebolsa.com/foros/foros-de-bolsa/1096172/el-ibex-35-mira-mas-arriba-analisis-tecnico/

Según ellos, el ibex se va para arriba...ya veremos, dijo un ciego:fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece que los alcoholicos y malvados ejpeculadores que pululaban por aquí han desaparecido, se deben estar comiendo algun niño crudo....::
> 
> Esto he visto en forosdebolsa.com....
> 
> ...



Mi prediccion de ignorante de la vida; subidas ligeras hasta la mitad de la semana, despues guano del bueno. Yo no estare atento a esta semana pero no perderia de vista a gas natural para robar un par de bolsas de pipas para el fin de semana que viene


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por donde puede ir el ibex hoy?



14.000 ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 14.000 ::




No quiero que nos vean discutir en público, pero yo tengo un relevante en 13800, así que no creo que se toquen sus 14000 ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 14.000 ::



¿Sólo?

Yo para esa mierda de subida no entro, me vuelvo a la tumbona...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No quiero que nos vean discutir en público, pero yo tengo un relevante en 13800, así que no creo que se toquen sus 14000 ::



Los 14000 son el mahinot superior, estoy en modo optimista.


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2012)

jodido chicharro...qué mareo!!


----------



## Felix (3 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias.
Señores dejen de enseñar las fotos de las vacaciones a sus compañeros y posteen aqui las de las italianas o ricas cervezas o improperios varios contra politicos.


----------



## burbublase (3 Sep 2012)

El Ibex arranca con indecisión otra semana decisiva

El Ibex arranca con indecisión otra semana decisiva - CincoDías.com

No sabia que Jran J era periodista.

Supermario habla por la tarde ducha fria o bano caliente?


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Sep 2012)

Buenos días familia después de unos días de vacaciones.

Les fui leyendo desde el iphone, pero mi chica me marcaba de cerca para que desconectase y descansase de la realidad (que amarga bastante... XD)

Bertok, cabrito, me reí un huevo con tu comentario, tanto que mi chica me pillo leyendo burbuja a escondidas.

Voy a ver si me voy poniendo al día de lo ocurrido en días anteriores. Aunque con tantos proyectos como traigo lo veo difícil...


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Sep 2012)

El DAX en nuevo ataque en los 7000, y es el ... ¿quinto?

Una de estas va a ser en serio.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Sep 2012)

Yuan dijo:


> Las que han dicho, algunas son buenas, pero no pasan de la 2a division. Claro que yo en este tema me reconozco sibarita y no hay otros lugares donde tormarlas que unos pocos bares de buenos cerveceros (4 o 5 en toda Barcelona). Claro está que cuando hablamos de esta calidad, es tomarselo culturalmente, como quien se quiere beber un buen vino o un buen whisky. Es por eso que me permito pagar 5-6€ por pinta de buena cerveza.
> 
> Las Belgas y alemanas no dejan de ser buenas cervezas pero del siglo XIII, bien elaboradas pero antiquadas.
> 
> ...



la punk ipa es mi perdicion, de hecho, las IPA lo son. Probe la de barril en la penultima feria de cerveza artesana de mediona. No veas como estaba la rubita que la servia, con ese acento escoces... brbrbrbrbrbrbrbr casi mejor que la misma cerveza.

Las hay locales igual de buenas, como las agullons o alguna de las que has puesto. La Humala esta muy buena, IPA.


Edit: pollastre, de trading no le discutire, pero equiparar la cerveza comercial con una artesana es peor que equiparar la larios a esos brevajes tan misticos que ponen por aqui. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> la punk ipa es mi perdicion, de hecho, las IPA lo son. Probe la de barril en la penultima feria de cerveza artesana de mediona. No veas como estaba la rubita que la servia, con ese acento escoces... brbrbrbrbrbrbrbr casi mejor que la misma cerveza.
> 
> Las hay locales igual de buenas, como las agullons o alguna de las que has puesto. La Humala esta muy buena, IPA.
> 
> ...



que ya lo hemos captado , el personal es exquisito :rolleye:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Sep 2012)

hujted siga a lo suyo:







vamos que ya casi lo tiene:


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Sep 2012)

Ya estoy aquí.

ByB (Bolsas y birras)

Mahou clasica (la verde) de toda la vida.
Y Gin-tonics "apelo" (Como mucho, untando el borde del vaso con la cáscara del limón)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2012)




----------



## kikepm (3 Sep 2012)

¿Se va parriba o paabajo esto? Que aburrimiento, calma chicha.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Sep 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Se va parriba o paabajo esto? Que aburrimiento, calma chicha.



Hoy no hay nada que mirar. Usa está de festivo.


----------



## burbublase (3 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy no hay nada que mirar. Usa está de festivo.



Vaya chaparron de fin de vacaciones.

(MDAX) Rhön-Klinikum	14,81	18,95	-21,85%

Hoy rotaciones y poco mas. Un par de manzanitas y tal.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Sep 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí.
> 
> ByB (Bolsas y birras)
> 
> ...



.....







.....


----------



## chameleon (3 Sep 2012)

la mahou de toda la vida es la 5 estrellas, desde 1969

la clasica no tengo ni idea si era más antigua, pero volvió a salir hace no mucho. no se si siempre existió o es que se le ha dado más bombo los últimos años, pero antes no se la veía. yo prefiero también la clásica...


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Sep 2012)

uno q tiene corazon.....a los demas brokers el ego y la coca no les deja espacio para sentimientos 

El bróker honesto: "Todo lo que hacía perjudicaba a mis clientes, así que lo dejé" - elConfidencial.com


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2012)

a que hora habla Dragui...por lo visto lo hace a puerta cerrada.


----------



## burbublase (3 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> a que hora habla Dragui...por lo visto lo hace a puerta cerrada.



Sip, parece que es a puerta cerrada. Tendria que ser ahora mas o menos. 

Für EZB-Chef Draghi stehen in der kommenden Woche zwei entscheidende Termine an: Am Montag wird er einer Ausschussdebatte im Europaparlament über die geplante europäische Bankenunion beiwohnen. Am kommenden Donnerstag trifft sich der EZB-Rat, um unter anderem über das zweite Anleihekaufprogramm zu diskutieren.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Sep 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> la mahou de toda la vida es la 5 estrellas, desde 1969
> 
> la clasica no tengo ni idea si era más antigua, pero volvió a salir hace no mucho. no se si siempre existió o es que se le ha dado más bombo los últimos años, pero antes no se la veía. yo prefiero también la clásica...



Los botijos de cristal con las letras pintadas en blanco, luego sacaron la 5 estrellas con un sabor mas "amstel". La "clásica" es la mahou tipo pilsen de toda la vida.

Y el ibex, sigue en los 7.400, indeciso.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2012)

Fea sesión hoy con el culibex a contrapié de todo.

¿significará algo? ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fea sesión hoy con el culibex a contrapié de todo.
> 
> ¿significará algo? ::



Iberdrola no tiene ningun contrapié 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola no tiene ningun contrapié
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Ten cuidado con IBE, si les dá por girar el mercado será de las que más caigan.

Suerte


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ten cuidado con IBE, si les dá por girar el mercado será de las que más caigan.
> 
> Suerte



Confio a lp en su negocio. Estare dentro unos cuantos años y mientras cobrare dividendos. Iberdrola tiene un negocio muy estable y predecible, es ridiculo pensar que dentro de 7 años la empresa desaparecera. Historicamente nunca habia estado a per 5/6,he usado las series historicas del iese desde 1991. Antes de 7 años mis iberdrolas estaran amortizadas. De todas formas tengo en la recamara dos tiros mas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2012)

Vaya, no sabía que el Sr. Florentino Pérez era un insigne miembro de esta forería.:rolleye:A sus pies y espero que el R. Madrid tenga la misma suerte que su empresa ::

:XX: 



ponzi dijo:


> Confio a lp en su negocio. Estare dentro unos cuantos años y mientras cobrare dividendos. Iberdrola tiene un negocio muy estable y predecible, es ridiculo pensar que dentro de 7 años la empresa desaparecera. Historicamente nunca habia estado a per 5/6,he usado las series historicas del iese desde 1991. Antes de 7 años mis iberdrolas estaran amortizadas. De todas formas tengo en la recamara dos tiros mas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (3 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Confio a lp en su negocio. Estare dentro unos cuantos años y mientras cobrare dividendos. Iberdrola tiene un negocio muy estable y predecible, es ridiculo pensar que dentro de 7 años la empresa desaparecera. Historicamente nunca habia estado a per 5/6,he usado las series historicas del iese desde 1991. Antes de 7 años mis iberdrolas estaran amortizadas. De todas formas tengo en la recamara dos tiros mas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo tengo una pregunta y es el deficit de tarifa ¿quien lo va a pagar? Si lo pagan los ciudadanos seran un desgaste excesivo para el gobierno, a mi me da que se lo endosaran a los beneficios de las electricas.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta y es el deficit de tarifa ¿quien lo va a pagar? Si lo pagan los ciudadanos seran un desgaste excesivo para el gobierno, a mi me da que se lo endosaran a los beneficios de las electricas.



... y las deducciones fiscales por créditos.

Demasiada incertidumbre regulatoria, de momento.


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2012)




----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta y es el deficit de tarifa ¿quien lo va a pagar? Si lo pagan los ciudadanos seran un desgaste excesivo para el gobierno, a mi me da que se lo endosaran a los beneficios de las electricas.



El deficit ya se esta pagando, mira tu recibo. Y esperate que aun quedan 2 subidas mas. Al final sera pagado por los ciudadanos por el gobierno y por las electricas o lo que es lo mismo lo pagaran en su totalidad los ciudadanos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (3 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


>



El brent tambien pepona. Viva mario!!!! que tortas van a caer en este pais dios mio.

Ale, a disfrutar la tarde que lo mayor ya se ha visto.


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2012)

Pues he escuchado hoy que Merkel viene el jueves...verás Mariano....se va a poner malo...


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Sep 2012)

El ibex hoy se marca un


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

..........


----------



## diosmercado (3 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El ibex hoy se marca un



Y lo cierran en verde...::


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2012)

¿Este asalto al DAX 7k puede ser el bueno? Ha testeado el soporte, pero es pronto para hablar (aparte de que yo soy un ignorante en eso XD)


----------



## diosmercado (3 Sep 2012)

Por supuesto, vamos a ver los 17000 daxianos en dos meses y medio, y sino... me corto el *****.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Sep 2012)

Los futuros yankis se estan calentando. Miedo me da mañana, que coño miedo me da hasta el jueves. Sigo pensando que el SP se va a probar los 20, me da la sensacion.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por supuesto, vamos a ver los 17000 daxianos en dos meses y medio, y sino... me corto el *****.



Entonces dejaria de ser XL


----------



## diosmercado (3 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Entonces dejaria de ser XL



Hoyga, me referia al pelo. Mis 30cm de burbujista no me los quita nadie, ya que sueldo no tengo por lo menos dejeme eso .


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía que el Sr. Florentino Pérez era un insigne miembro de esta forería.:rolleye:A sus pies y espero que el R. Madrid tenga la misma suerte que su empresa ::
> 
> :XX:



Hablando del Madrid:


http://www.elecodiario.mobi/futbol/...ano-Ronaldo-se-quiere-ir-del-Real-Madrid.html

Hara bien en marcharse de esa jauria de vestuario, no tienen el mas minimo compañerismo. De hecho tengo informacion de primera mano que el que mas horas entrena es el. A este paso vamos a ver a casillas y ramos competir contra mi querido Racing en 2 division 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (3 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ... y las deducciones fiscales por créditos.
> 
> Demasiada incertidumbre regulatoria, de momento.





ponzi dijo:


> El deficit ya se esta pagando, mira tu recibo. Y esperate que aun quedan 2 subidas mas. Al final sera pagado por los ciudadanos por el gobierno y por las electricas o lo que es lo mismo lo pagaran en su totalidad los ciudadanos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Alguien sabe cual es la deuda de IBE con las AAPP, porque a los particulares sino pagan les cortan la luz pero a los ay-untamiento y CCAA, vamos eso tiene que ser otro deficit tarifario. 

Vamos las AAPP no pagan a nadie y menos la luz, total no la pueden cortar.


----------



## burbublase (3 Sep 2012)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Este asalto al DAX 7k puede ser el bueno? Ha testeado el soporte, pero es pronto para hablar (aparte de que yo soy un ignorante en eso XD)



[modo ejperto ON]

Por su puesto y esta semana vemos incluso los 7340-80.

[modo ejperto OFF]

El Jueves se fueron para abajo y el viernes ya rompieron un poco por arriba, con lo de hoy se ha modificado bastante la figura que estaban trazando para principio de septiembre y me esta pasando por la cabeza que van a dar un buen peponazo a la sombra de primero espectativas y luego declaraciones del BECEE. Recogere Owned.


----------



## Xof Dub (3 Sep 2012)

Saludos, dejo constancia de una entrada modesta en Prosegur a 3,870 euros, ya veremos qué tal va el tema

Deseando salir de SAN...


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Alguien sabe cual es la deuda de IBE con las AAPP, porque a los particulares sino pagan les cortan la luz pero a los ay-untamiento y CCAA, vamos eso tiene que ser otro deficit tarifario.
> 
> Vamos las AAPP no pagan a nadie y menos la luz, total no la pueden cortar.



No es tanto. A los ayuntamientos iberdrola les corta la luz como a todo hijo de vecino.Hace unos dias se lo cortaron al ayuntamiento de Murcia, a los 2 dias iberdrola ya tenia el dinero en la cc  Hace unos meses creo que paso lo mismo con Albacete. Con iberdrola es simple o pagas o pagas 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/20120216/valencia/iberdrola-corta-varias-oficinas-20120216.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (3 Sep 2012)

http://murciaeconomia.com/not/8590/iberdrola_corta_la_luz_a_cuatro_oficinas_de_empleo_por_impagos/

A los Iberdrolos no se nos caen los anillos por dejar a la casta sin luz, eso no es nuestro problema. Si la opinion publica les ataca que sujeten su propia vela

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Sep 2012)

Mitt Romney despedirá a Bernanke si gana las elecciones de EEUU: ¿a quién nombraría al frente de la Fed? - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Sep 2012)

Ahora sí que habrá QE3


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Sep 2012)

De Guindos afirma que 'el FROB anunciará en unas horas una inyección de liquidez a Bankia' - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Sep 2012)

habemus pepón!!!!!


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mitt Romney despedirá a Bernanke si gana las elecciones de EEUU: ¿a quién nombraría al frente de la Fed? - elEconomista.es



Vaya pregunta.... (activen los altavoces)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CLDSE7RHvno" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vaya pregunta.... (activen los altavoces)



¿La música es de la BSO de "el caballero oscuro"?.


----------



## atman (3 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿La música es de la BSO de "el caballero oscuro"?.




Mind Heist | Zack Hemsey

La película es Inception, "El origen" en España. Pero le gustará más en el enlace que le he puesto (espero).


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mind Heist | Zack Hemsey
> 
> La película es Inception, "El origen" en España. Pero le gustará más en el enlace que le he puesto (espero).



Bueno, mi oreja no andaba muy desencaminada. Era sonido Cristopher Nolan.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mitt Romney despedirá a Bernanke si gana las elecciones de EEUU: ¿a quién nombraría al frente de la Fed? - elEconomista.es



Se dice que podría nombrar al gobernador del BCK (Banco Central de Kólob)


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se dice que podría nombrar al gobernador del BCK (Banco Central de Kólob)



No me ha llegado oferta, este tío está perdiendo puntos ::


----------



## << 49 >> (3 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se dice que podría nombrar al gobernador del BCK (Banco Central de Kólob)



Qué sorpresa, y yo que pensaba que en Kólob practicaban la banca libre...


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2012)

Mañana me citaré por temas de siyalodicayoismo.

Veo a mucha gacela por aquí hablando de que viene pepón.

SIEMPRE que pasa eso, el que viene es Don Pandoro.

Avisados quedan::

Y buenas noches.

PD: Aprovecho a subir el hilo que estaba casi en la página 28:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

Fenomenal el blog de miss Marple, fenomenal!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y onde esta ese blog porfa?




Tras la burbuja


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias remeros!!!

Ayer volvi a mirar un portal inmobiliario y no sabia si reir o llorar. Ofertas en todos los rincones de España y para todos los gustos. En esta España de disparates puedes encontrar perlas del tipo : Ultimo piso acojedor en el centro a precio inmejorable =traducido= Buhardilla en lavapies con techo bajo e inclinado donde si vas al servicio te das con la cabeza en el techo. Si alguien quiere pasar una mañana entretenida que mire los pisos de lavapies

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

Anda si hasta los japoneses quieren nuestra teconologia


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...euros-en-energia-eolica-marina.html#_Noticias

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

Januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/341031-telefonica-alerta-del-duopolio-apple-google-movil.html

_“Es *inquietante*, cómo dos empresas, Google y Apple, están copando el 79% del mercado de los sistemas de operadores móviles, y es más, su tendencia es creciente”. La reflexión es del consejero delegado de Telefónica, Julio Linares, durante un encuentro con profesionales del sector de las telecomunicaciones que se celebra esta semana en Santander._


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-alerta-del-duopolio-apple-google-movil.html
> 
> _“Es *inquietante*, cómo dos empresas, Google y Apple, están copando el 79% del mercado de los sistemas de operadores móviles, y es más, su tendencia es creciente”. La reflexión es del consejero delegado de Telefónica, Julio Linares, durante un encuentro con profesionales del sector de las telecomunicaciones que se celebra esta semana en Santander._



Y los movimientos de Slim son como poco inquietantes. El otro dia llame con un servicio de llamadas ip y se oia genial. Lo tengo clarisimo el fijo tiene los dias contados. El futuro seran los moviles y con lineas de datos de alta velocidad

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (4 Sep 2012)

7500 en el ibex, venga ahora a desear que suba el paro y metan dinero para ponerse largo.

Todo al reves, es curioso. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Sep 2012)

¿Estarán preparando un peponian?


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mañana me citaré por temas de siyalodicayoismo.
> 
> Veo a mucha gacela por aquí hablando de que viene pepón.
> 
> ...



SIYALODECIAYOISMO.

IBEX verde, resto de Europa en rojo. ¿ Por el ¡Dame aaaargo, payo, que voy laargo ¡ ? 
El que pilla sube, el que paga baja.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2012)

Curisamente fue el Banco que menos subio el viernes, pero va pasito a pasito.
¿Algun analisis técnico?

Popular confirma que estudia una posible fusión con Banco Mare Nostrum - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (4 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias remeros!!!
> 
> Ayer volvi a mirar un portal inmobiliario y no sabia si reir o llorar. Ofertas en todos los rincones de España y para todos los gustos. En esta España de disparates puedes encontrar perlas del tipo : Ultimo piso acojedor en el centro a precio inmejorable =traducido= Buhardilla en lavapies con techo bajo e inclinado donde si vas al servicio te das con la cabeza en el techo. Si alguien quiere pasar una mañana entretenida que mire los pisos de lavapies
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo creo que en este pais existe un no mercado inmobiliario. 

Hay mucha gente que quiere comprar y muchos que quieren vender, el problema es el precio. 

Vamos hay gente que se piensa que estamos en el 2006. 

Ademas con la subida del IVA y el ITP van a subir los precios.


----------



## juanfer (4 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y los movimientos de Slim son como poco inquietantes. El otro dia llame con un servicio de llamadas ip y se oia genial. Lo tengo clarisimo el fijo tiene los dias contados. El futuro seran los moviles y con lineas de datos de alta velocidad
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



El fijo durará hasta que despliegel el 4G en hispanistan, que al paso que vamos creo que sera despues de Mozambique.


----------



## Navarrorum (4 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> 7500 en el ibex, venga ahora a desear que suba el paro y metan dinero para ponerse largo.
> 
> Todo al reves, es curioso. ::



Olvídate que los datos macro de Hispanistán condicionen el devenir del IBEX. Hace tiempo que se decide fuera lo que pasará aqui dentro. Y es e*so lo que moverá el mercado*. No sus consecuencias sociales.

Creo que está descontado el peor de los escenarios y no veremos suelos por debajo de los minimos de julio/agosto. Está descontado el peor de los escenarios. Salida controlada de Grecia del Euro y hundimiento durante un lustro de la economia española para pagar las deudas.

No me jodas pero se tiene que conocer ya que NO vamos a ser capaces de devolver la de deuda. Creo que ahora solo se está discutiendo el Timing me parece a mi. Eso se refleja en las bolsas...


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> SIYALODECIAYOISMO.
> 
> IBEX verde, resto de Europa en rojo. ¿ Por el ¡Dame aaaargo, payo, que voy laargo ¡ ?
> El que pilla sube, el que paga baja.



No venda la piel del oso antes de cazarlo

De momento ya sube la mitad que antes,
Anda que no queda sesion...ienso:


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Siguen colocando papel a manos llenas entre los 7600 y los 7200.

Nos olvidéis comprar vuestras participaciones :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

Después de leer el blog de miss Marple (me parece coherente lo que dice y como lo argumenta), me reafirmo en el 







Como bien dice no se acabará el mundo y tal, pero todos pagaremos los errores del resto, y algunos se lo llevarán crudo. 

No se dejen engañar, el gráfico es el que es, en mi opinión podemos darnos la vuelta ahora, en los 7800 o como mucho en los 8300 (si, +- 500 puntos MV style). Eso es irrelevante, el hostión lo contemplo como inevitable. Dudo mucho, tal y como están las cosas que nos vayamos a dar la vuelta rompiendo la bajista así como así. O quizás es que no leo foros y blogs broteverdistas....








Timing GT timing!!!!!


Intentaremos salir lo mejor que podamos de esta.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Siguen colocando papel a manos llenas entre los 7600 y los 7200.
> 
> Nos olvidéis comprar vuestras participaciones :fiufiu:



Es decir, segun tu analisis, cuando terminen de colocar el papel, nos vamos al guano maximo. Idea de cuando porfi?


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

La ruptura de los 2 niveles marcará el próximo movimiento.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La ruptura de los 2 niveles marcará el próximo movimiento.



Una cosa, lo que parece es que va parriba, por lo menos al ibex se le ven ganas de tocar los 7600, luego ni idea, pero la pinta es esa, si rompe esto con clarida pues mas arriba, sino pues otra vez a por los 7200. Por lo menos es lo que parece.

Pero que indicios tienes de que los gordos estan colocando papel? es que es interesante.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No venda la piel del oso antes de cazarlo
> 
> De momento ya sube la mitad que antes,
> Anda que no queda sesion...ienso:



Ni la del toro antes de darle unos capotazos ::

La clave de hoy estará en la apertura americana, creo que habrá vida para el IBEX hasta que el tribunal constitucional aleman diga ¿Qué? al rebufo de la subida de la bolsa yanki pre-electoral.

Y con una volatilidad de la que gustan a los tladels intradiarios


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Timing GT timing!!!!!



AT-teroo... dónde estás, AT-tero ?... sal, ratiita.... quiero verte la coliiitaa...

::::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> AT-teroo... dónde estás, AT-tero ?... sal, ratiita.... quiero verte la coliiitaa...
> 
> ::::



que malo que es ud. mestre!


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosa, lo que parece es que va parriba, por lo menos al ibex se le ven ganas de tocar los 7600, luego ni idea, pero la pinta es esa, si rompe esto con clarida pues mas arriba, sino pues otra vez a por los 7200. Por lo menos es lo que parece.
> 
> Pero que indicios tienes de que los gordos estan colocando papel? es que es interesante.



No se en el churribex, pero en DAX tengo la sensacion contraria, Intercambio de papel "gordo" entre leoncios, porque Sr. mataresfacil, una cosa no puede hacer una gacela y es comprarse un par de milloncejos de Eur. en un tic, por mucha cerveza o gin que haya tomado (aunque sea buenoa/o).

Segun lo veo hay movimiento leonciano, si el nuevo leoncio sabe mas que el antiguo? pregunte a las estrellas o tenga mucha FED.

Las gacelas van entre medio, pero el leoncio nuevo no deshace la posicion en la que ha entrado. Conclusion, el nuevo leoncio se queda con acciones.

Yo vivo en el mundo de las acciones, sobre CFD y demas, pregunte a otros que se mueven mas en ese ambito.

Espero que le sirva de algo, pero esta gente arranca ahora.


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2012)

No hombre... y menos con el DON 

Lo que pasa es que ya he terminado con mi episodio del gallo Claudio, y me aburría ::



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que malo que es ud. mestre!


----------



## Sipanha (4 Sep 2012)

Bueno, saludos post veraniegos a tod@s!.
Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Nivel mínimo sesión asiática: 1407.64
Nivel máximo sesión asiática: 1410.67

Pivot: 1406.32
Resistencias: 1414.47, 1418.81
Soportes: 1401.98, 1393.83

Niveles por arriba: 1410.67, 1422.25
Niveles por abajo: 1397.85, 1389.23

Comentario: Nivel resistencia en el canal Donchian: 1413.73, ese es el valor a batir para seguir con las subidas.

*SPX500: *


Spoiler












*$OEXA200R: *


Spoiler












*Donchian: *


Spoiler












Como todavía llevo la "L", supongo que poco a poco filtraré tantísimo número y se quedará en menos. ::


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Sep 2012)

Pos al final me he cagao y me largo de mis gamesas, unos tristes beneficios de 270 leuros. Otra vez sera.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

Vaya poderio iberdrola 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosa, lo que parece es que va parriba, por lo menos al ibex se le ven ganas de tocar los 7600, luego ni idea, pero la pinta es esa, si rompe esto con clarida pues mas arriba, sino pues otra vez a por los 7200. Por lo menos es lo que parece.
> 
> Pero que indicios tienes de que los gordos estan colocando papel? es que es interesante.



Soy bajista, no creo que sorprenda a nadie.

Si rompe por arriba no tengo ningún problema en subirme al tren ::

Pero cada día que pasa estoy más convencido que vamos a ver un reventón más grande y más miseria de lo que he ido posteando.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soy bajista, no creo que sorprenda a nadie.
> 
> Si rompe por arriba no tengo ningún problema en subirme al tren ::
> 
> Pero cada día que pasa estoy más convencido que vamos a ver un reventón más grande y más miseria de lo que he ido posteando.



Madrid va a ser la ciudad del vicio

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...en-Alcorcon-segun-Tomas-Gomez-.html#_Noticias


Por curiosidad cuanta energia chupa cada casino de estos???

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soy bajista, no creo que sorprenda a nadie.
> 
> Si rompe por arriba no tengo ningún problema en subirme al tren ::
> 
> Pero cada día que pasa estoy más convencido que vamos a ver un reventón más grande y más miseria de lo que he ido posteando.



Si en eso estamos de acuerdo  La unica diferencia es el timing.

Es lo que tiene la ludopatia ... voy con poco, y tambien miro a ver lo que se mueve.


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pos al final me he cagao y me largo de mis gamesas, unos tristes beneficios de 270 leuros. Otra vez sera.



Ej Ute un bill ejpekulado. Y yo que le hacia programando un cortilargo recursivo que nos mandase al jinvierno de kabeza.

Que le aprovechen las plusvis.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Sep 2012)

Esto...........................bendito sea el inventor del cacharro.


----------



## Felix (4 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto...........................bendito sea el inventor del cacharro.



No me termina de convencer, que aporreas ahi cuando los hungaros y la tecnologia te son adversos.


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pos al final me he cagao y me largo de mis gamesas, unos tristes beneficios de 270 leuros. Otra vez sera.



Me cago en la leche tio....que las has aguantado un 33% abajo!!!

A todas las gacelas nos pasa igual.....

Loo importante es que has salido en verde y espero con la leccion aprendida de los stops.

Ahora no te quedes jodido si esto se va a los 8.800.

Como dijo janus, te miras al espejo, y veras que no eres adivino asi que no hay que mosquearse. Y a buscar mas platita!!


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto...........................bendito sea el inventor del cacharro.



No nos estara metiendo publicidad subliminar....

http://www.loscoches.org/images/fotos-bmw-motos-c1.jpg

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2012)

Felix dijo:


> No me termina de convencer, que aporreas ahi *cuando los hungaros y la tecnologia te son adversos*.




:XX::XX::XX: 

Impagable....


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No nos estara metiendo publicidad subliminar....
> 
> http://www.loscoches.org/images/fotos-bmw-motos-c1.jpg
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



no creo, esa ha dejado de fabricarse sino estoy equivocado , para mí es muy chula pero en tendencias


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto...........................bendito sea el inventor del cacharro.



Con ese cacharro, el pollastre se ahorraba el alquiler de la oficina. Pone los servidores atrás en plan maletero, el monitor de la izquierda con el gallo Claudio, y listo. :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Sep 2012)

Y tiene sujetavasos. Ademas que este es el modelo sin ruedas, luego hay otro con ruegas para no tener que levantarse en todo el dia.

España e Italia en verde, evidentemente esta todo relacionado con el futbol.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Impagable....



como ves al daxie pollastre, otro intento fustrado en los 7K ¿qué es la sexta vez ? que moral tienen


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Sep 2012)

Yo miro el perro tirao en el suelo, y ya no puedo parar de imaginarme que vida mas perra tiene que llevar.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y tiene sujetavasos. Ademas que este es el modelo sin ruedas, luego hay otro con ruegas para no tener que levantarse en todo el dia.
> 
> España e Italia en verde, evidentemente esta todo relacionado con el futbol.



Coño, el sujetavasos pal gintonic.

Y si además de ruedas, le pones un motor y un volante, te puedes ir a ver a un cliente o incluso irte de vacaciones, sin perderte ni un solo segundo de movimiento del mercado. jajaja, ese chisme puede ser una mina de oportunidades :XX:.


----------



## boquiman (4 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como ves al daxie pollastre, otro intento fustrado en los 7K ¿qué es la sexta vez ? que moral tienen



Sí por favor Sr. Pollastre, manténganos informados que el Dax parece que no tiene ganas de girarse a la baja... Cómo van esos Daxies?

Gracias Sr. P.


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/341031-telefonica-alerta-del-duopolio-apple-google-movil.html
> 
> _“Es *inquietante*, cómo dos empresas, Google y Apple, están copando el 79% del mercado de los sistemas de operadores móviles, y es más, su tendencia es creciente”. La reflexión es del consejero delegado de Telefónica, Julio Linares, durante un encuentro con profesionales del sector de las telecomunicaciones que se celebra esta semana en Santander._



Vaya hombre, lo mismo tendrían que pensar que es producto de que tienen algo mejor que ofrecer a precio "CERO" a los usuarios y no a precios desorbitados como hace TELEFONICA vía regulación dictatorial.

Van derechitos hacia ser una empresa más pequeña, peor y más mediocre.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2012)

El índice PMI manufacturero gringo final descendió a 51,5 en agosto desde un dato preliminar de 51,9, aunque mejoró desde el dato de julio de 51,4.

Los nuevos pedidos subieron a 51,9 desde 51,0 de julio. El índice de empleo descendió a 52,4 desde 52,7.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Tochovista la ha liado en otro hilo.

!!! Es la señal !!!


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

¿puede alguno subir un gráfico con la comparativa de la evolución del culibex y el BUND?


----------



## jayco (4 Sep 2012)

Dejaros de tirar lineas y mirar gráficos, está semana depende todo de Droghi. 8:


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como ves al daxie pollastre, otro intento fustrado en los 7K ¿qué es la sexta vez ? que moral tienen





boquiman dijo:


> Sí por favor Sr. Pollastre, manténganos informados que el Dax parece que no tiene ganas de girarse a la baja... Cómo van esos Daxies?
> 
> Gracias Sr. P.





Fuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh !!!!!

Encantado les echaba una mano, pero es que me pillan ya en casa con un vinacho en la mano.... hace ya cosa de tres horas que cerré y me vine, sorry.

Todo el equipamiento militar lo tengo en la oficina y en mi datacenter "centro-jeuropeo". Aquí en casa no veo un carajo, a excepción de un chart con velas y su correspondiente volumen, que es lo mismo que decir nada.

Es cierto que este es el sexto asalto a los 7K, _nonetheless_. Pero sin ver lo que está ocurriendo ahora mismo, bien podía ser el decimotercer asalto, que no podría decirle nada :S


----------



## AssGaper (4 Sep 2012)

DATO 16:00 EEUU:

El ISM manufacturero de EEUU se sitúa en 49,6 frente a los 50 puntos esperados por los analistas que marcan la frontera entre la contracción! La actividad de EEUU se contrae.

Guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya hombre, lo mismo tendrían que pensar que es producto de que tienen algo mejor que ofrecer a precio "CERO" a los usuarios y no a precios desorbitados como hace TELEFONICA vía regulación dictatorial.
> 
> Van derechitos hacia ser una empresa más pequeña, peor y más mediocre.



Sabía que le gustaría la noticia 



bertok dijo:


> ¿puede alguno subir un gráfico con la comparativa de la evolución del culibex y el BUND?



Algo así?


----------



## AssGaper (4 Sep 2012)

Atentos que hoy puede ser un dia de LOL


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2012)

guano esta llegando :baba:


----------



## Sipanha (4 Sep 2012)

Atentos a los 1397.16, resistencia previa al catacroker.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Atentos a los 1397.16, resistencia previa al catacroker.



se dice astrocotroc , aun le falta mucho por aprender señol bobama :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sabía que le gustaría la noticia
> 
> 
> 
> Algo así?



se lo ha _ganao_


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Salgo de la cueva para coger sitio. Parece que va a pasar algo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Salgo de la cueva para coger sitio. Parece que va a pasar algo ::



tendremos lateral extremadamente bajista 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Salgo de la cueva para coger sitio. Parece que va a pasar algo ::



Que está pasando?
Que los come salchichas y los come hamburguesas se están dando cuenta quien es el LIDER!!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que está pasando?
> Que los come salchichas y los come hamburguesas se están dando cuenta quien es el LIDER!!!!



Por otro hilo decían que EuroVegas iba a Madrid y los pisos de los vecinos de animosa se iban a revalorizar...

ESTO VA'IR P'ARRIBA!!!!


----------



## Sipanha (4 Sep 2012)

Ding dong! Que queréis, Zuzto o muelte? ::


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ding dong! Que queréis, Zuzto o muelte? ::



*!!! muelte !!!*


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *!!! muelte !!!*



Ya salió el optimista de las narices...

Ese sería el camino fácil...


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ya salió el optimista de las narices...
> 
> Ese sería el camino fácil...



No olvides comprar ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ding dong! Que queréis, Zuzto o muelte? ::



<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDY3NzAyMTE5MDImcHQ9MTM*Njc3MDI1MDg3MSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTY*MGQ3YTYwZmVlOTQ5MjRiMGUy/MzNlNWM4MjEwMGI3.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='m' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/m.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1></a>


----------



## Sipanha (4 Sep 2012)

Defienden el nivel como pato ganza arriba....:|


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Defienden el nivel como pato ganza arriba....:|



mas dura me la pondra la caida


----------



## tarrito (4 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas dura me la pondra la caida



me ha tentado thankearlo pero nooooo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me ha tentado thankearlo pero nooooo



Me ha pasado lo mismo )

Hay veces que el j-odio las suelta muy buenas, pero... :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas dura me la pondra la caida



¿Y como va usted corto, Don Jato? ¿Le han hecho una excepción a usted? Tiene su lógica, es la forma más segura de hacer que el Culíbex siga subiendo.:XX:


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Hasta la saciedad hemos dicho que Netflix era bajista y que no debería superar los 66 dolares. Ya está en 55.


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

First está para ir acumulando algo.


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

Como ha vuelto estos leoncios, pero no han roto nada.
A ver que hacen estos usanos cuando se queden solos.

Saliendo/o ya salido (no quiero especificar para valores tan pequenos).



burbublase dijo:


> Nunca aprendere. Entrada pequena en TECDAX siguiendo al gacelon gordo que ha entrado.
> 
> QSC AG | Aktie | 513700 | DE0005137004 | Börse Frankfurt
> 
> Me cortaran las orejas .... y lo se. Objetivo 2,10 - 2,12 y luego ya veremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First está para ir acumulando algo.



a ver si va a cerrar el gap...


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pos al final me he cagao y me largo de mis gamesas, unos tristes beneficios de 270 leuros. Otra vez sera.



Subida historica de Gamesa.

La historia de mi vida. ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

Cada vez que miro con mas detalle a mi alrededor y veo como funciona este pais y sus gentes solo me viene a la cabeza una cancion:


http://www.traduceletras.net/es/doris-day/que-sera-sera/58291/

Tengo algun conocido/a que se esta puliendo a velocidad de vertigo el paro en viajes y fiestas....Señores España no tiene remedio, vamos a reventar

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cada vez que miro con mas detalle a mi alrededor y veo como funciona este pais y sus gentes solo me viene a la cabeza una cancion:
> 
> 
> Letra Que Sera Sera de Doris Day en espaol
> ...



dígale que usted hace lo mismo, así luego no vendrá a pedirle dinero... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a ver si va a cerrar el gap...



Por eso digo lo de "algo". Sería hacer más lotes de entrada si bajase más.

Podría ser un 30% ahora, un 30% en 17,5 y un 40% en 16,8.


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Subida historica de Gamesa.
> 
> La historia de mi vida. ::



Dejenla subir y subir. Reward ya del 60%. El cambio de tendencia de largo plazo sería en los 3 euros. Por debajo de ahí, mera corrección.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> dígale que usted hace lo mismo, así luego no vendrá a pedirle dinero... :fiufiu:



Lo peor de todo es que esta situacion nos va a salpicar a todos. Yo estoy preocupado por el trabajo porque en un pais que apenas aporta nada, con 6 mill de parados+inmigrantes que llegan sin cesar todos los dias esto no puede acabar bien,motivo por el cual estoy siendo bastante conservador en bolsa. Un paro de larga duracion hace daño a cualquiera, yo no se la gente como se lo toma tan a la ligera. Mi edad no es la mejor ahora mismo para capear este temporal pero si salgo de una sola pieza me doy con un canto en los dientes , esto va para largo (3-5 años malos los tenemos casi asegurados)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que esta situacion nos va a salpicar a todos. Yo estoy preocupado por el trabajo porque competir contra 6 mill de parados+inmigrantes que llegan sin cesar todos los dias va a ser muy dificil,motivo por el cual estoy siendo bastante conservador en bolsa. Un paro de larga duracion hace daño a cualquiera, yo no se la gente como se lo toma tan a la ligera. Mi edad no es la mejor ahora mismo para capear este temporal pero si salgo de una sola pieza me doy con un canto en los dientes , esto va para largo (3-5 años malos los tenemos casi asegurados)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



No olvides la conflictividad social.

Salvo profesionales muy cualificados, nadie ganará por encima de 800 aurelios. Los precios desbocados al alza y sin intención de bajar.

Las familias van a recortar de todo ..... hasta de la luz :fiufiu:8:::


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Sigan de cerca a Starbucks. Está dando leuros.


----------



## ponzi (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No olvides la conflictividad social.
> 
> Salvo profesionales muy cualificados, nadie ganará por encima de 800 aurelios. Los precios desbocados al alza y sin intención de bajar.
> 
> Las familias van a recortar de todo ..... hasta de la luz :fiufiu:8:::



Si hablas de la luz por iberdrola no creo que vayan a verse tan afectados. Esta realidad laboral es la que he conocido siempre. A mas de uno el sueño español se le va a desinflar "eso de trabajar poco y cobrar mucho van a ser leyendas urbanas".

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

SP

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CLDSE7RHvno" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

El SP troleando y mariconeando. Mientras que no pierda los 1395, nada de guano que esperar.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Sep 2012)

Vaya, vaya

que reversal se han marcado


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Arena Pharma se está mostrando a punto de un escape alcista. Ahí se pueden ganar leuros.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP troleando y mariconeando. Mientras que no pierda los 1395, nada de guano que esperar.



Lo que hay que pensar es cuando va a ir en serio...

Yo creo que está es la buena


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

SP y 2

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/opGVNLImgw4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Sep 2012)

Otra vez Facebook haciendo mínimos....


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Otra vez Facebook haciendo mínimos....



Que se jodan, sigue teniendo una capitalización digna de timo.


----------



## Vivomuriente (4 Sep 2012)

El sp está cogiendo carrerilla para caer con mas fuerza ¿No plimo?






Miren el animalico por no sentir el ojete-frescor lo que hay que hacer, !tierna gacelilla!


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo que hay que pensar es cuando va a ir en serio...
> 
> Yo creo que está es la buena



Paso por paso. Hacia abajo el camino es complicado porque tiene resistencia importante en 1395/6 y más abajo sobre 1365/70. Más abajo de ahí parece complicado a día de hoy.

Por arriba hay camino libre para aburrirse encima del caballo cabalgando pero previamente tiene que superar los 1420/5 que no es nada sencillo.

El estocástico del SP sigue pidiendo debilidad en la serie de precios pero cada vez más con la boquita pequeña.


----------



## burbublase (4 Sep 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> El sp está cogiendo carrerilla para caer con mas fuerza ¿No plimo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo hice por un zanks tuyo plimo, que son 10 puntos de SP a cambio.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Sep 2012)

Vaya bufada de sesion yanki. An final planito y todo controlado. A ver si nos vamos a pensar que se despeñan y todo. Pardiez que tonterias.::


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya bufada de sesion yanki. An final planito y todo controlado. A ver si nos vamos a pensar que se despeñan y todo. Pardiez que tonterias.::



Hasta las elecciones usanas, nos van a estar tocando los c.ojones.

Mejor, más larguistas que entran en el juego ::


----------



## Vivomuriente (4 Sep 2012)

Cortos buscando la gloria....BANZAIIIIII


----------



## vicius23 (4 Sep 2012)

Que Facebook haga mínimos no es nuevo. El problema lo tiene la gente que NO se leyó la carta de su todopoderoso CEO a los futuros inversores.

La frase más importante de la carta es la siguiente: "Facebook no es una empresa orientada a ganar dinero, es una empresa orientada a hacer una labor social. Facebook SIEMPRE será gratis".

Vamos, que a Mark se la pela ganar 100 o 500.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Cortos buscando la gloria....BANZAIIIIII



aaaay plimo, onde vas !!!!!


----------



## Vivomuriente (4 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> aaaay plimo, onde vas !!!!!









Ready to fapeo...

Ondia otra vez se me ha olvidao el papel :ouch:



GACELON aprende del minino de los Andes...que farta de humirdá ::


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Ready to fapeo...
> 
> Ondia otra vez se me ha olvidao el papel :ouch:
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Sep 2012)

veo a los usanos con ganas de marcarse un *down reversal*


----------



## Vivomuriente (4 Sep 2012)

Pues aquí es el cambio de tercio, colocamos el recolector de guacamoles que si sube, se nos planta en los 410.

Pero si cae hamijo, mi plimo y yo nos jartamos de mirinda limón con Gordons. (a mínimos caballeros, para que pedir menos)


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Sep 2012)

Cabronazo, es cierto que en Perú aún se comercializa Mirinda ;-)


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Pues aquí es el cambio de tercio, colocamos el recolector de guacamoles que si sube, se nos planta en los 410.
> 
> Pero si cae hamijo, mi plimo y yo nos jartamos de mirinda limón con Gordons. (a mínimos caballeros, para que pedir menos)



Lo siento, pero estando en el trabajo no bebo 







pero salgo a las ocho y entonces ya es otra cosa


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Sep 2012)

Ya me hago cargo de que todo tarde a temprano se irá a la mierda, pero no os parece que puede que se acerque el momento de entrar en Facebook?
Lo digo porque me parece muy raro que dejen la dejen caer a los infiernos asi como asi.
Que opinais?
Recordad que mis intuiciones parten del conosimiento y no del AT no de ningun tipo de estudio estandarizado jejeje

::

Pero lo pregunto en serio.


----------



## Jarlaxe (5 Sep 2012)

Buenas,Janus a ti que te gustan las solares,¿como ves a ASTI?

ASTI - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com

Ascent Solar Technologies, Inc.: NASDAQ:ASTI quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> Buenas,Janus a ti que te gustan las solares,¿como ves a ASTI?
> 
> ASTI - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com
> 
> Ascent Solar Technologies, Inc.: NASDAQ:ASTI quotes & news - Google Finance



Alcista pero menea poquito volumen. Joder my friend, valía 28 millones de dolares hace un par de meses. Te van a llevar las perras como te descuides.

Si uno quiere estar en un sector tiene que estar en la empresa lider. A saber ::

Solares - First Solar
Caboneras - Alpha Natural Resources
Media - Prisa
Plateras - Coeur d'alene

Ten paciencia, todo sector tiene su momento y éste llega. Ponga especial atención al seguimiento de carboneras como Alpha, James, Arch, ARP, Cloud Peak, Consols, Cliff, ....

No tenga duda de que las solares tendrán su momentazo como sector global. Las Prisa a medio plazo no se van a quedar donde están. O se van a la mierda (cero) o lo subirán xN. Los 0,40 son importantes.


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Paso por paso. Hacia abajo el camino es complicado porque tiene resistencia importante en 1395/6 y más abajo sobre 1365/70. Más abajo de ahí parece complicado a día de hoy.
> 
> Por arriba hay camino libre para aburrirse encima del caballo cabalgando pero previamente tiene que superar los 1420/5 que no es nada sencillo.
> 
> El estocástico del SP sigue pidiendo debilidad en la serie de precios pero cada vez más con la boquita pequeña.



Sin embargo el VIX anuncia más subidas... yo creo que probaremos los 1430 y luego a ver... a partir de ahí... la cosa tiene tela... el trazo gordo sería 1430-1450-1250. Pero nos pueden dejar colgados de la brocha... en cualquier momento...


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sin embargo el VIX anuncia más subidas... yo creo que probaremos los 1430 y luego a ver... a partir de ahí... la cosa tiene tela... el trazo gordo sería 1430-1450-1250. Pero nos pueden dejar colgados de la brocha... en cualquier momento...



El VIX viene marcando hace tiempo subidas en su chart lo que se debe traducir en bajadas en el SP. El ProShares VIX Short Term no acompaña sin embargo. Hay fake seguro.
No descartes que todo cambie en una vela. Tres puntos porcentuales en SP son 40 puntos y si le metes eso por abajo o por arriba, te pules cualquier estrategia que estemos discutiendo como gitanillos en tan estrecha franja de puntos en donde ahora está encuadrado el índice.


----------



## atman (5 Sep 2012)

No, no,... no descarto absolutamente nada... está de mírame y no me toques... porque tampoco es descartable un txupinazo estratosférico... y ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para intras mercenarios... (y mis ansias de profits se sacian con las gamesitas...)


----------



## jayco (5 Sep 2012)

Up,up. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2012)

Buenos días. Hilo en página dos.... siguen todos durmiendo?


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días. Hilo en página dos.... siguen todos durmiendo?



Es algo unico, me gustaria saber quien esta jugando, creo que pocos, ademas el mercado esta de locos, con lo cual creo que casi todo el mundo esta fuera.

Es una pena no saber quien esta comprando, si leones o gacelas, y cuantos paquetes grandes se mueven, porque nos diria por donde va el mercado.

Yo estoy fuera a la espera de una correccion, sino la hay no pienso entrar, creo que van a estar alcistas hasta que el ultimo mono se crea que esto es un chollo, luego lo tumbaran.


----------



## Navarrorum (5 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es algo unico, me gustaria saber quien esta jugando, creo que pocos, ademas el mercado esta de locos, con lo cual creo que casi todo el mundo esta fuera.
> 
> Es una pena no saber quien esta comprando, si leones o gacelas, y cuantos paquetes grandes se mueven, porque nos diria por donde va el mercado.
> 
> Yo estoy fuera a la espera de una correccion, sino la hay no pienso entrar, creo que van a estar alcistas hasta que el ultimo mono se crea que esto es un chollo, luego lo tumbaran.



Durante todo el mes de Agosto ha sido una entrada de gacelerio en todos los valores. No ha habido un posicionado claro de leoncios. 

O es eso o han ido comprando poco a poco sin que se note...:fiufiu::fiufiu:

Edito: Entonces si los leoncios no han comprado tampoco van a vender. Estonces ¿las gacelas son dueñas del mercado? Por fin tomamos el poder....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias de frescor,

JJJ el joro que tal? se le ha pasado el triangulo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV mirate este grafico del vix, que opinas? Cualga algun grafico sivuple.



Segun mi jran jrafico le toca a Bernie salir con el mazo o el JJJ nos dejara despues de tener el saco lleno de platita.


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

Están lloviendo hostias como panes.... me encanta que haya pasado ya el verano, esto vuelve a ser divertido ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias de frescor,
> 
> JJJ el joro que tal? se le ha pasado el triangulo?



el oro es bajista hasta que supere el 2000 :vomito:

hay escondida por ahi una raya pendeja que no debia superar , el triangulo tiene toda la pinta de rotura al alza pero la sobrecompra que lleva me hace pensar en un pullback , asi que cuidadin gacelones


----------



## The Replicant (5 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Están lloviendo hostias como panes.... me encanta que haya pasado ya el verano, esto vuelve a ser divertido ::



eso es que ya ha cerrado usted el dia ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

Hostias como panes, que gran frase, pero diganos como de de grandes estan siendo esos panes? Son hogazas de pueblo?


----------



## peseteuro (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hostias como panes, que gran frase, pero diganos como de de grandes estan siendo esos panes? Son hogazas de pueblo?



poco más


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

:Baile:


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> eso es que ya ha cerrado usted el dia ::



Qué va, aún voy sólo al 50% ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué va, aún voy sólo al 50% ::



no me sea avaricioso , no acapare las minusvalias ::


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hostias como panes, que gran frase, pero diganos como de de grandes estan siendo esos panes? Son hogazas de pueblo?




Hemos llegado a tocar -1700 netos a las 10:02 .... lo cual ya convierte el día en "noticeably calentito", por mis estándares ::


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me sea avaricioso , no acapare las minusvalias ::



Gatencio, no me engaña... sé que Ud. ya ha ganado platita hoy, y ahora se irá a tomar un pisco.


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, no me engaña... sé que Ud. ya ha ganado platita hoy, y ahora se irá a tomar un pisco.



no me diga que su tecnología también tiene en cuenta el volumen que mueven los paper traders :8: :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el oro es bajista hasta que supere el 2000 :vomito:
> 
> hay escondida por ahi una raya pendeja que no debia superar , el triangulo tiene toda la pinta de rotura al alza pero la sobrecompra que lleva me hace pensar en un pullback , asi que cuidadin gacelones



haciendo unos calculitos rapidos:

actual cotizacion 1600
llegar a 2000 seria una subida del 25%
pero tranquilos que es bajista!!!

ese "pullback" esta sobre los 1800, despues si que puede que se vaya a buscar minimos anuales.

hasta entonces, disfrute de su ojete calor.

el dax bajando (posibles 6870-80) donde ha rebotado por 3 veces en agosto.
el bund subiendo.

como ha dicho el maese, parece que esto vuelve a la normalidad y que los del curso superior ya han vuelto de vacaciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

Por suerte o mejor dicho por el superior conocimiento no llevo oros , toda la platita esta en cortos sp500


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

bueno salgo de los cortos sp500 con miniplusvis


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Hola, mola esto hoy no?. Los movimientos intradía están siendo bastante claros.

Por cierto, las Gamesas parece que las ha enchufado la mano de Bernie


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Por suerte o mejor dicho por el superior conocimiento no llevo oros , toda la platita esta en cortos sp500



Usted sí que sabe donde está la platita......

[YOUTUBE]EppdVuV0z8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Usted sí que sabe donde está la platita......
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EppdVuV0z8I[/YOUTUBE]



favor que ustec me hace :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

metemos unos largos en el sp500 1400 con poco apalancamiento 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Por suerte o mejor dicho por el superior conocimiento no llevo oros , toda la platita esta en cortos sp500





muertoviviente dijo:


> metemos unos largos en el sp500 1400 con poco apalancamiento 8:



Tanto ha cambiado el mundo en estos pocos minutos, ¿que sabes??tu sabes algo verdad?:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tanto ha cambiado el mundo en estos pocos minutos, ¿que sabes??tu sabes algo verdad?:fiufiu:



Gatencio sabe.

Gatencio conoce.

No lo olvide nunca....


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tanto ha cambiado el mundo en estos pocos minutos, ¿que sabes??tu sabes algo verdad?:fiufiu:



son cortos que mantenia desde hace un mes y que luego piramide , si cierro cortos es porque veo ojete frescor en el lado largo asi que humildemente hago caso a lo que me dice el mercao


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

Esta siempre ojo avizor.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

ya que me preguntan si se algo solo puedo decirles 
" solo se que ujtedeh no saben na "


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que me preguntan si se algo solo puedo decirles
> " solo se que ujtedeh no saben na "



Pero eso yo ya lo se, y si solo sabes eso, y yo tambine lo se, entonces se que tu no sabes nada, porque si todos lo sabemos, ese saber es na.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero eso yo ya lo se, y si solo sabes eso, y yo tambine lo se, entonces se que tu no sabes nada, porque si todos lo sabemos, ese saber es na.



me esta liando , ahora estoy dudando incluso si soy :S

marditoh pitufo filosofo :vomito:


----------



## Krim (5 Sep 2012)

Interesante...

El Ibex defendiendo el nivel de los 7500.

el CAC 40 conquistando los 3400 perdidos.

Y el DAX asaltando por yoquesecuantava vez los 7k (Esto se empieza a parecer a un asedio donde te estampas una y otra vez).

¿Los números tan redonditos son casualidad, efecto psicológico, o como va esto?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el dax bajando (posibles 6870-80) donde ha rebotado por 3 veces en agosto.
> el bund subiendo.



menduo giro le han dado. dax subiendo y bund bajando..

mañana hay vencimiento del bund.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2012)

pollastre el 7 asalto a los 7k?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2012)

La subasta de deuda alemana ha sido una mierda

El canario es el Bund


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La subasta de deuda alemana ha sido una mierda
> 
> El canario es el Bund



1.420% dicen los de invertia


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

comprad gashegos , que es españa coño ::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La subasta de deuda alemana ha sido una mierda
> 
> El canario es el Bund



Menos mal porque el dax ha salido como un cohete. Claro que todo lo malo es bueno porque se inyecta pasta, se me olvidaba. Mira que son buitres estos cretinos. 

Efectivamente han colocado al 1,42%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

El bund rompio en 2009 un cierto comportamiendo lateral, para irse con gran rapidez hasta los 146 marcados como maximo, en cierto modo, es normal que comience a reducir estas cotizaciones si se comienzan a fraguar los postulados de SM.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El bund rompio en 2009 un cierto comportamiendo lateral, para irse con gran rapidez hasta los 146 marcados como maximo, en cierto modo, es normal que comience a reducir estas cotizaciones *si se comienzan a fraguar los postulados de SM*.



Me pierdo, ¿SM?


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Sep 2012)

¿Su Majestad?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2012)

¿Sra. Merkel ?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿Sra. Merkel ?



Sr@ Merme


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

Super Mario Dragui.

Quien apuesta hacia la deuda alemana incluso con intereses reales negativos es porque apuesta por la ruptura de la union monetaria o bien porque lo necesita para mejorar sus ratios de cartera. Se ha llegado a cierto punto donde continuar con la senda alcista nos llevaria a niveles de intereses negativos totalmente absurdos.

No tiene ningun sentido los niveles actuales de cotizacion de los bonos al mismo tiempo que una actuacion del BCE.

Si nos situamos en este escenario, que no tengo ni idea si se producira, esa parte de dinero fluira hacia la bolsa, pero ¿hacia la bolsa alemana? Pues a pesar de lo que el grafico del dax pueda reflejar, si lo ajustamos como el resto de indices europeos con los dividendos habria un gran potencial alcista, incluso parametros como los eps estan en zonas relativamente comodas.

Hay un gran sentimiento alcista en las cotizaciones de las empresas alemanas, por parte de los alemanes. El proximo recorte no tendria que sobrepasar de los niveles del pasado verano 2011, en este escenario.

La otra parte de la moneda, siempre hay otra cara de la moneda, la insolvencia de paises como italia, españa, incluso francia, haria colapsar el mercado de bonos y divisas, que son los mercados de capitales mas grandes, que arrastraria como si de una simple canoa a los indices bursatiles con ellos.

Visto lo visto, no me extraña que en paises con poca tradicion o aversion al riesgo de los mas humildes, los volumenes en bolsa se hayan desplomado, es quizas uno de los momentos mas dificiles para la inversion en renta variable.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Sr@ Merme









no te duermas. 

Que niveles para sp500? un grafico seria de gran ayuda, hace tiempo que no pones un grafico y estos malditos gashegos te hemos abierto las puertas de nuestra despensa y ofrecido los mejores wiskas, y asi nos lo pagas?8:


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2012)

IBEX, corto y medio plazo:







En el corto, tiene pinta de estar realizando un techito, pero a semanas vista, sigue pintando fenomenalmente. Días atrás comentaba como los 7.200 no eran relevantes y que el el precio estaba muy fuerte, de modo que un recorte más o menos vistoso tampoco sería para tanto. Afinando un poco más y trazando un paralelismo con el caso de INDRA, vemos como la zona de entrada _óptima_ si el techo de corto plazo cuaja con contundencia podría ser los 6.900, con un stop en los 6.550, buscando así un último impulso hasta los 8.000. Obviamente es un planteamiento holgado con un objetivo temporal tranquilísimo, nada para estar encima del mercado con los alforjas cargadas ¿eh?

Saludines 

PD: Óptimo es el mejor, no necesariamente el que se vea.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

pepon esta en camino :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2012)

Jato! anímese con un chart Jalapeño

le pongo el mío, me lo han filtrado unos tladels húngaros ni más ni menos :ouch:

ven un triángulo descendente muy oscuro o tecnología del lado bajista ::







::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

no voy a desvelar la estrategia despiadada que luego dicen que es trolleo o peor aun se apropian de ella :

al gacelerio solo le voy a decir que la tendencia es su amiga y que tengan FED


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y que tengan *SED*



Sed dice? No más tome uno de sus cócteles, pero no tome demasiado lisensiado, es muy temprano para estar tomado.


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Sep 2012)

PEPONNNNNN...!!!!!!!!!!!

El BCE podra aprobar maana una compra ilimitada de deuda,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com.

Compra , compra ilimitada!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> PEPONNNNNN...!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> El BCE podra aprobar maana una compra ilimitada de deuda,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com.
> 
> Compra , compra ilimitada!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2012)

Tiene que alcanzarse por encima de los 1415 en algún momento


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> PEPONNNNNN...!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> El BCE podra aprobar maana una compra ilimitada de deuda,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com.
> 
> Compra , compra ilimitada!!



¿Ilimitada?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

tened FED mis bienamados , el ojete frescor es inminente :rolleye:


----------



## Sipanha (5 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene que alcanzarse por encima de los 1415 en algún momento



Primero hay que romper con volumen los 1410.67.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tened FED mis bienamados , el ojete frescor es inminente :rolleye:



¿Ojete frescor? Especifique: para los cortos, para los largos, para los larguicortos, para los cortilargos...


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2012)

peponas tardes....

Vaya vaya como está el patio....:8:

El plan de Draghi: las compras de bonos del BCE serán ilimitadas y estarán esterilizadas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> peponas tardes....
> 
> Vaya vaya como está el patio....:8:
> 
> El plan de Draghi: las compras de bonos del BCE serán ilimitadas y estarán esterilizadas - elEconomista.es



¿Alguien me puede explicar como c****** se puede esterilizar una compra de bonos???


----------



## burbublase (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pepon esta en camino :fiufiu:



Pero Sr D. Jato, no nos lo cante 5 minutos despues ....

Segun mis numeros, esta Vd batiendo su propio record que cambios de largo a corto en 24 horas.

Queremos graficos!!!, queremos graficos !!!

Y si me pregunta como lo veo? simplemente eso, lo estoy viendo ..... uffff.

PD: Sr. Pollastre hoy ha tenido que ser fenomenal para Vd.
PD2: Podria, Mr. SuperMario Podria ....
PD3: Hoy muy ocupado.


----------



## paulistano (5 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar como c****** se puede esterilizar una compra de bonos???



Según la noticia"el BCE retirará de la economía la misma cantidad de dinero que utilice en las adquisiciones de bonos para no generar inflación."


----------



## gamba (5 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar como c****** se puede esterilizar una compra de bonos???



Por lo que he leido, se vende Bund y se compran bonos ESP y ITA.


----------



## burbublase (5 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Según la noticia"el BCE retirará de la economía la misma cantidad de dinero que utilice en las adquisiciones de bonos para no generar inflación."



Garantias a cambio de bonos, alguna cosa a la que ni Vd ni yo tenemos acceso. Lo importante es que el dinero impreso no salga al mercado/calle.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

droghi es un spaghetti de bien y encima de goldman , me cae bien el pendejo


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

Compras del BCE ilimitadas leo, Carpatos como gilipollas que es saltando de alegria, parece que todo esto no va con el. Todo esto sin consecuencias claro, todo lo que esta pasando es un sueño y no es real...:: Recuerden lo que desean no vaya a ser que le salga rabo y se de la vuelta.

Tremendo lo del BCE, estan como un hijoputa el dia del padre.

MV esto ha estado de pm sin tu presencia, vete a cascartela a doñana que ahi no molestas. No le deis bombo que ha estado el hilo la mar de bien en agosto.

Apertura yanki pabajo y posteriormente petada de culos.


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> PD: Sr. Pollastre hoy ha tenido que ser fenomenal para Vd.



Podría haberlo sido, de hecho el día llevaba ese camino; no obstante, he cometido un error y eso me ha lastrado... al final me he quedado en torno al 70% de objetivo diario.


Bue, es lo que hay. Ni me gusta ni me disgusta.


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Compras del BCE ilimitadas leo, Carpatos como gilipollas que es saltando de alegria, parece que todo esto no va con el.





Y es que en verdad no va con él.

Hace ya mucho tiempo que el trading en general no va con él.

Una "buena" noticia para el mercado, es una noticia que anima a gacelos a meterse en el mercado. 

Una oportunidad de oro para venderles a esos gacelos de nuevo cuño unos cursos de "iniciación al trading", ¿no cree?

En fin, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Hay tantos "coachers" por ahí que, si tuvieran que vivir del mercado usando lo que enseñan a los demás, se iban a quedar de un delgadito que.... ni cinco días de gimnasio a la semana, hoyga.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2012)

Se está calentando el ojete frescor ::


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2012)

hablando de otras cosas pollastre, tiene un resumen de lo acontecido hoy en el dax parecen estar devorandose los leones entre si en lugar de gacelas menudo mareo pa na

edito -10€ de 1500::


----------



## jayco (5 Sep 2012)

Volvemos a ser ricos¡¡¡ 







::


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hablando de otras cosas pollastre, tiene un resumen de lo acontecido hoy en el dax parecen estar devorandose los leones entre si en lugar de gacelas menudo mareo pa na
> 
> edito -10€ de 1500::




Si me pide el resumen de la sesión más allá de las 14:00, ya sabe que para entonces me pilla en casa con una Optimo Bruno... y en esta situación, no puedo decirle absolutamente nada, porque desde aquí no veo un carajo de grajo, que diría el sabio ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

yo queria llegar a un nivel cercano al 1600 , pero ya lo tenemos porque somos humildes , tocarlo sera solo cuestion de tiempo :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo queria llegar a un nivel cercano al 1600 , pero ya lo tenemos porque somos humildes , tocarlo sera solo cuestion de tiempo :vomito:



droghi mostrara al mundo que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio del BCE ::


----------



## burbublase (5 Sep 2012)

EZB könnte unbegrenzt Staatsanleihen aufkaufen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Pues si, un podria, no me extranaria que al final lo hiciesen, me recuerda a las bandas en las que se tenia que mover la libra esterlina hace ya unos cuantos (bastantes) anos que hicieron rico (pero que mucho) a una persona.

Veo tropas enteras de matematicos trabajando en el tema ..., como encuentren algun punto debil, entre tipos de interes, cambio de moneda, compra/venta en secundario de deuda, aqui va a venir no solo pandoro, sino toda la family.

El secundario de bonos se va a convertir en un chicharro, con una empresa que hace recompra de acciones.

PD: que bonito que ha quedado, me lo pongo en la firma.


----------



## Navarrorum (5 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer que cansino en otro orden de cosas ya tenemos a una española haciendo la competencia ::



Reportado. Me pregunto que cojones tiene que ver esto con la bolsa?Ademas roza la legalidad y atenta contra el derecho de la intimidad de esta señora. Si quiere mandarle videos porno a su novio o a quien le da le gana es su vida, sin que todo el orden pajillero de España difundiera algo tan intimo y personal.:no:

Además la señora ha dimitido de su cargo por el video, no por su gestión politica. Asi va España...El mundo al reves


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Reportado. Me pregunto que cojones tiene que ver esto con la bolsa?Ademas roza la legalidad y atenta contra el derecho de la intimidad de esta señora. Si quiere mandarle videos porno a su novio o a quien le da le gana es su vida, sin que todo el orden pajillero de España difundiera algo tan intimo y personal.:no:
> 
> Además la señora ha dimitido de su cargo por el video, no por su gestión politica. Asi va España...El mundo al reves



cierto, era por pasar el rato, pero los que tienen responsabilidad politica (corrupción ) no dimiten y por esto si

en otro orden de cosas que mareo busatil para acabar en el lugar de partida


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2012)

Esta es otra que necesita que la compren ya algún gordo

Nokia se desploma en bolsa tras no convencer con su Lumia - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Pues yo veo altamente probable que el culibex comience a corregir en breve.

Pero no me hagáis caso y seguid comprando. España os necesita.

Me vuelvo a la cueva.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Además la señora ha dimitido de su cargo por el video, *no por su gestión politica*. Asi va España...El mundo al reves



Es que por ese motivo no dimite nadie en este país. De todos modos en otros países sí que dimiten por cosas que no tienen que ver con sus cargos, como hace unos meses aquel (ministro) alemán que había copiado en su tesis (o algo así), por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pues yo veo altamente probable que el culibex comience a corregir en breve.
> 
> Pero no me hagáis caso y seguid comprando. España os necesita.
> 
> Me vuelvo a la cueva.



vender con la noticia ? ienso:

fijese como el ibex rompio el doble techo y a continuacion hizo un pullback , asi que lo mas probable es el despliegue de un nuevo tramo al alza


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vender con la noticia ? ienso:
> 
> fijese como el ibex rompio el doble techo y a continuacion hizo un pullback , asi que lo mas probable es el despliegue de un nuevo tramo al alza



Ponte largo, es la ocasión de tu vida. inocho:

Vende el plomo y cómprate todo el índice. inocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponte largo, es la ocasión de tu vida. inocho:
> 
> Vende el plomo y cómprate todo el índice. inocho:



voy largo en el sp500 desde los 1400


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Día sumamente interesante. Los temas se hacen bien pero con tiempo.

Miren el timeframe diario de Starbucks y cómo se acorta el volumen en la subida. Visto desde lejos se trata de un techo muy claro.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponte largo, es la ocasión de tu vida. inocho:
> 
> Vende el plomo y cómprate todo el índice. inocho:



Un poco de consideración!

hay que sacar platita para los churrumbeles.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Gamesa con posible vela de vuelta para descansar. Primera mirada en los 1,6.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2012)

pues he recibido mi primera infracción .... por una tonteria


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues he recibido mi primera infracción .... por una tonteria



A mí ya me banearon en su día.

Un forero sin un baneo no es nadie :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A mí ya me banearon en su día.
> 
> Un forero sin un baneo no es nadie :fiufiu:



a la tercera a la calle no?


----------



## boquiman (5 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues he recibido mi primera infracción .... por una tonteria



No pasa ni media vmmp29 y gracias por compartir el vídeo


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a la tercera a la calle no?



Los bajistas tenemos 7 vidas ::


----------



## Vivomuriente (5 Sep 2012)

Plimo te van a poner el ojal que no van a saber si vas o vienes


----------



## J-Z (5 Sep 2012)

Tranqui ahora es cuando piramida :XX:


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Plimo te van a poner el ojal que no van a saber si vas o vienes


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tranqui ahora es cuando piramida :XX:



imagino que su método "despiadado" :XX: es piramidar Martingala style, es decir, entra en dirección contraria con el doble ... y así sucesivamente :ouch:

psss, pssss, a veces hasta yo lo hago


----------



## Abner (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponte largo, es la ocasión de tu vida. inocho:
> 
> Vende el plomo y cómprate todo el índice. inocho:



Bertok, existe otra lectura, que me ha venido a la cabeza después de leer esta noticia....
Vozpópuli - Temor en el Gobierno a que Merkel llegue para comprar 'blue-chips' españoles

Puede que lo estén subiendo, o que simplemente estén comprando inversores fuertes, con la idea de que los alemanes van a venir de un momento a otro "a por las rebajas". Es una hipótesis....


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Quién será el puto gilipollas éste ....

Starbucks climbs after analyst says company can beat expectations
Starbucks (SBUX) is advancing after Oppenheimer analyst Brian Bittner sent a bullish note on the coffee retailer to investors earlier today. Starbucks should benefit from lower coffee prices over the next 24 months, with reduced coffee prices potentially adding 9c to the company's earnings per share in fiscal 2013 and 28c in fiscal 2014, Bittner wrote. Moreover, a number of catalysts - including enhanced food offerings, the Verismo home coffee maker and sales increases in China - are poised to boost Starbucks' revenue, the analyst contended. Starbucks' comparative store sales could reach 5% or higher, enabling the company to exceed analysts' consensus estimates if it reduces costs more aggressively, wrote the analyst. Bittner maintained a $62 price target and reiterated an Outperform rating on the shares. In late morning trading, Starbucks rose 80c, or 1.62%, to $50.31.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


>



Ese gif es muy chanante, se le puede dar mucho uso


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese gif es muy chanante, se le puede dar mucho uso



He recortado la foto por abajo para que no sepáis a quien tiene miedo de verdad el Jatortopo. Como os empeñáis, ahí va.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> He recortado la foto por abajo para que no sepáis a quien tiene miedo de verdad el Jatortopo. Como os empeñáis, ahí va.





Que te van a banear...


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Un tema que no está concordando obviamente con lo que hace Nokia en bolsa.

A mí, he estado viendo vídeos y leyendo bastante, los nuevos terminales de hoy son realmente nuevos y tienen un montón de temas que nadie más tiene ni tienen previsto tener. Eso de del wireless battery y la cámara que tiene es la leche. Además, a mí la usabilidad de W8 me parece muy buena. Si se ponen buenos precios, van a vender como churros.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Bertok, existe otra lectura, que me ha venido a la cabeza después de leer esta noticia....
> Vozpópuli - Temor en el Gobierno a que Merkel llegue para comprar 'blue-chips' españoles
> 
> Puede que lo estén subiendo, o que simplemente estén comprando inversores fuertes, con la idea de que los alemanes van a venir de un momento a otro "a por las rebajas". Es una hipótesis....



EMHO está colocando papel. En los 7.600 lo sabremos con mayor certeza.


----------



## boquiman (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> He recortado la foto por abajo para que no sepáis a quien tiene miedo de verdad el Jatortopo. Como os empeñáis, ahí va.
> 
> Hostias, con eso sí que se puede pegar un buen peponazo


----------



## Abner (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO está colocando papel. En los 7.600 lo sabremos con mayor certeza.



Ah, y se me olvidaba el siguiente meme de ppcc en ciernes. El MFBH-p. Si acierta en eso (y las noticias de lavado de cerebro van en esa dirección) van a acabar obligando a capitalizar pensiones, lo que acabará provocando una burbuja bursátil (si es que queda algo de dinero por ahí). 

Insisto, son hipótesis ad-hoc para explicar esta subida tan rara...


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Ah, y se me olvidaba el siguiente meme de ppcc en ciernes. El MFBH-p. Si acierta en eso (y las noticias de lavado de cerebro van en esa dirección) van a acabar obligando a capitalizar pensiones, lo que acabará provocando una burbuja bursátil (si es que queda algo de dinero por ahí).
> 
> Insisto, son hipótesis ad-hoc para explicar esta subida tan rara...



En esa burbuja estaré metido, sin duda.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Ah, y se me olvidaba el siguiente meme de ppcc en ciernes. El MFBH-p. Si acierta en eso (y las noticias de lavado de cerebro van en esa dirección) van a acabar obligando a capitalizar pensiones, lo que acabará provocando una burbuja bursátil (si es que queda algo de dinero por ahí).
> 
> Insisto, son hipótesis ad-hoc para explicar esta subida tan rara...



¿Entonces la bolsa sube para engañar/lavar el cerebro a la gente y aprovecharse para capitalizar las pensiones?

¿va en serio? ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Sep 2012)

joder Janus, por un momento me pense que estaba en barcelona plaza de las glorias


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy largo en el sp500 desde los 1400



Quieres un pin o una medalla?? llevas cacareando todo el puto verano entradas salidas de la boca de un chimpance borracho y vienes a chulearte con cuatro pipos del sp.

Kar kar. Fussss.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Me gusta mucho lo que estoy viendo en valores usanos. Pocos fakes, movimientos nobles y muchas oportunidades a llevar al radar.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Tengan paciencia para entrar en First. Un mal día en el SP, lo pone en 17,5. Ahí se puede acumular pero con stop.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Genial al final cómo ha quedado la vela diaria en Starbucks. Va bien el tema.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

Voy a por un collarin, que mañana hara falta. Veremos con que sorprende el italiano borracho ese. Twist a saco y felicidad hasta 1/2 Octubre-Noviembre.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Voy a por un collarin, que mañana hara falta. Veremos con que sorprende el italiano borracho ese. Twist a saco y felicidad hasta 1/2 Octubre-Noviembre.



Espero que te comas un OWNED ::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que te comas un OWNED ::



I hope por nuestro bien. Todo lo que sea que este notas actue ya vemos las consecuencias :ouch:.

De todas formas el collarin vale pa' to'.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> I hope por nuestro bien. Todo lo que sea que este notas actue ya vemos las consecuencias :ouch:.
> 
> De todas formas el collarin vale pa' to'.



Te lo digo por téssssnico ::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

Por cierto me ha asombrado leer el hilo de doctor pato sobre el comentario del BDE sobre los depositos. Tochovista da miedo paayo.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Mañana toca una vela de 20 pipos pero ni puta idea de si para arriba o para abajo. Lo han dejado justo en tierra de nadie. No clues.


----------



## delmundo (5 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vender con la noticia ? ienso:
> 
> fijese como el ibex rompio el doble techo y a continuacion hizo un pullback , asi que lo mas probable es el despliegue de un nuevo tramo al alza



Es la misma figura que ha visto servidor. Es más, semanas atrás, tb encontré divergencia en el MACD, y en algunos valores bastante pronunciada.

Eso hace que esté en largo con una salida sobre los 8.300/8.400


Suerte a todos con la operativa.


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2012)

yo pongo el collarín y ustedes las mozas, al Jato le dejamos mirar ::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

Comienza la escalada, el brent ya esta pepon. El euro no se atreve con el 1,26.

Mañana veremos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto me ha asombrado leer el hilo de doctor pato sobre el comentario del BDE sobre los depositos. Tochovista da miedo paayo.



Que sepan todos ustedes que da mucha rabia cuando hablan de otros hilos y no postean el link :no:


Btw, Janus, hoy le veo un poco soliviantado :cook:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Sep 2012)

me llegan noticias desde el ministerio de hacienda


he estado de cañas con unos de alli


no importa que les hayan quitado los moscosos o la productividad o la bajada de sueldo. Lo que les importa es que en Enero no hay para pagar ninguna nómina

Ni siquiera el ayuntamiento de Madrid que es el más sano


La bajaa de ingresos ha bajado un 90%, y se l he preguntado 3 veces. Si ha bajado un 90% no hay nada de nada


Supongo que la merkerl viene no con buenas palabras precisamente


Como siempre haced lo que querais conla información, no hablo hilo porque no tengo link ni datos contrastables


y por supuesto espero que se equivoquen, o que me hayan mentido


::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que sepan todos ustedes que da mucha rabia cuando hablan de otros hilos y no postean el link :no:
> 
> 
> Btw, Janus, hoy le veo un poco soliviantado :cook:



Lo siento compi, pongo el link de doctor pato: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pana-aconseja-contratar-depositos-bancos.html

El de tochovista a ver si lo busco y edito.

Edito: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../341074-alerta-nueva-oleada-de-depositos.html

Ahi estan los dos links, tochovista advirtiendo de no contratar depositos y el BDE lo contrario. De paso corrijo un error orto-grafico.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que sepan todos ustedes que da mucha rabia cuando hablan de otros hilos y no postean el link :no:
> 
> 
> Btw, Janus, hoy le veo un poco soliviantado :cook:



No te pierdes nada, el hilo de tochovista es una puta mierda en su contenido. No sé si este hombre tiene un carisma de la leche pero el contenido de este post en concreto, un lefazo entre la barbilla y la nariz.


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> me llegan noticias desde el ministerio de hacienda
> 
> 
> he estado de cañas con unos de alli
> ...



Ojalá. Si hace falta que reviente media España para que "vuelen" castuzos y sus adlateres votantes ..... bienvenido sea ..... por nuestros hijos.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te pierdes nada, el hilo de tochovista es una puta mierda en su contenido. No sé si este hombre tiene un carisma de la leche pero el contenido de este post en concreto, un lefazo entre la barbilla y la nariz.



La hostia :8:

Tochovista es nuestro pastor 8: No tienes pedigrí para cuestionar su palabra :fiufiu:

Eres un recién llegado, da gracias a diox por tener el consejo de Tocho 8:


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La hostia :8:
> 
> Tochovista es nuestro pastor 8: No tienes pedigrí para cuestionar su palabra :fiufiu:
> 
> Eres un recién llegado, da gracias a diox por tener el consejo de Tocho 8:



Solo digo que ha dicho una tontería tan grande que realmente no ha dicho nada.

Pues nada, si es tu pastor .... que te dé de pastar pero que al menos te diga donde está ese pasto porque decir no dice ni mu.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Solo digo que ha dicho una tontería tan grande que realmente no ha dicho nada.
> 
> Pues nada, si es tu pastor .... que te dé de pastar pero que al menos te diga donde está ese pasto porque decir no dice ni mu.



Cree y te salvarás. 8:

No creas y serás pasto del armagedon. :fiufiu:


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá. Si hace falta que reviente media España para que "vuelen" castuzos y sus adlateres votantes ..... bienvenido sea ..... por nuestros hijos.



Yo no tengo hijos.

Pero si vuelan todos los castuzos me quedo preñada antes de Navidad.

A un mundo libre de castuza infame merece la pena traer cuantos más niños mejor.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo no tengo hijos.
> 
> Pero si vuelan todos los castuzos me quedo preñada antes de Navidad.
> 
> A un mundo libre de castuza infame merece la pena traer cuantos más niños mejor.



Me encanta tu firma ::


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Sep 2012)

De que hilo de Tochovista hablais?

Es que estoy de vacas y estoy perdida


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> De que hilo de Tochovista hablais?
> 
> Es que estoy de vacas y estoy perdida



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../341074-alerta-nueva-oleada-de-depositos.html

pero con que leas el comienzo verás que es pure shit.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> De que hilo de Tochovista hablais?
> 
> Es que estoy de vacas y estoy perdida



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../341074-alerta-nueva-oleada-de-depositos.html

No te olvides de rezar una plegaria.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../341074-alerta-nueva-oleada-de-depositos.html
> 
> pero con que leas el comienzo verás que es pure shit.



Reportado por hereje


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../341074-alerta-nueva-oleada-de-depositos.html
> 
> No te olvides de rezar una plegaria.



This time, you're a loser!!!!


----------



## Abner (5 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿Entonces la bolsa sube para engañar/lavar el cerebro a la gente y aprovecharse para capitalizar las pensiones?
> 
> ¿va en serio? ::



Más bien sería que la bolsa sube porque hay gente con información privilegiada de que esto va a ser así, y se pone a comprar para posicionarse ante la subida. 
Vamos, como si te pones largo en pisos desde el 85 porque sabes que los gobiernos tienen el plan de financiarse a base de fomentar la compra de pisos a precios desorbitados. 

En las noticias lo estarás viendo ya. Que sólo hay 2 cotizantes por pensionista, que si las pensiones chilenas capitalizadas son lo más, etc, etc. Te la van metiendo con vaselina, están en la operación lavado de cerebro.

A la generación de los inmo-mutilados, la del baby-boom, les timaron con el pisitoh, ahora les estafarán con las pensiones. Que es que somos muchos y por detrás no hay gente para pagarnos la jubilación, habrá que hacer el trile para que cobremos una pensión de mierda sin que nos quejemos. Si se hace, cuando lleguemos a la jubilación los del baby-boom, la Bolsa pegará un pedo hacia abajo monumental, y nosotros, con cara de idiotas.

Véase el caso de los viejunos americanos con el crack bursátil. Bernie inflando la Bolsa a base de QE, no sea que los viejunos se rebelen y se pongan a tirar piedras al presidente de turno, como no saben lo que es la inflación ni la devaluación monetaria, eso da igual, pero que no vean que sus acciones valen realmente la mitad...

:vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Sipanha (5 Sep 2012)

Con este gráfico no digo ná y lo digo tó. ::

Mañana decís que pabajo 20 puntos? Bien, objetivo cumplido y parriba que es gerundio.


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Sep 2012)

Estoy con Janus.

Un hilo que empieza con un "me da la impresión", no es más que una opinión.

Respetable, pero una opinión sin más base que la percepción del forero.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te pierdes nada, el hilo de tochovista es una puta mierda en su contenido. No sé si este hombre tiene un carisma de la leche pero el contenido de este post en concreto, un lefazo entre la barbilla y la nariz.



Tochovista ha hablado, y como suele hacer el, siempre un punto cabalistico, enigmatico, y visionario. Ha dicho que no depositos, y simplemente, pues no depositos. Tampoco es tan dificil.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

El establishment (BdE) ha reaccionado contra las palabras del Pastor.

¿qué más se necesita para creer?


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Solo digo que ha dicho una tontería tan grande que realmente no ha dicho nada.
> 
> Pues nada, si es tu pastor .... que te dé de pastar pero que al menos te diga donde está ese pasto porque decir no dice ni mu.



:8::8::8:

Pero qué nuevo que eres !!

No sabes que Tochovista es nuestro Profeta ?

Realmente hay un abismo infranqueable entre los "ante" 2008 y los "pos" 2008 y es claro.

Los unos reconocen la voz del profeta y los otros ni siquiera logran atisbar la sabiduría escondida en sus mensajes.

El Señor los ayude. :cook:


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Con este gráfico no digo ná y lo digo tó. ::
> 
> Mañana decís que pabajo 20 puntos? Bien, objetivo cumplido y parriba que es gerundio.



Por abajo, los 75/80 son duros. De fondo, es alcista pero puede haber una buena trampa si quieren aligerar el bus.
Mañana habrá mucha volatilidad por lo que "es para ejpertox". :o


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy con Janus.
> 
> Un hilo que empieza con un "me da la impresión", no es más que una opinión.
> 
> Respetable, pero una opinión sin más base que la percepción del forero.



Pues el "apenas tengo tiempo por lo que os cuento solo la puntita". Yo creo que se refiere a que tienes noticias sobre qué va a hacer Ronaldo ::


----------



## Janus (5 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El establishment (BdE) ha reaccionado contra las palabras del Pastor.
> 
> ¿qué más se necesita para creer?



Estáis como una chota. Me recuerda a Torrente y cómo ejerce de lider sobre los chavalillos aquellos de la release Marbella. Quién será el del bote del dinero colgado del cuello?


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estáis como una chota. Me recuerda a Torrente y cómo ejerce de lider sobre los chavalillos aquellos de la release Marbella. Quién será el del bote del dinero colgado del cuello?



Me defraudas, sé que serán pocos los que se salvarán y pensaba que serías uno de ellos.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Sep 2012)

Pero pq decís que es un profeta?? Anticipó alguna noticia?

Por cierto, votad el hilo que sin las 5 estrellas cuesta encontrarlo.


----------



## vyk (6 Sep 2012)

En este foro sólo hay una cosa que supere al número de pseudoprofecías/prediccones incumplidas...y es el ego de alguno...


----------



## tarrito (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *Estáis como una chota*. Me recuerda a Torrente y cómo ejerce de lider sobre los chavalillos aquellos de la release Marbella. Quién será el del bote del dinero colgado del cuello?


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero pq decís que es un profeta?? Anticipó alguna noticia?
> 
> Por cierto, votad el hilo que sin las 5 estrellas cuesta encontrarlo.



Madre de diox !!!!, es el que pronosticó la salida de Belén Estebán de Ambiciones ::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero pq decís que es un profeta?? Anticipó alguna noticia?
> 
> Por cierto, votad el hilo que sin las 5 estrellas cuesta encontrarlo.



lo vaticino todo en el 2005-2006

sin coñas, es verdad


algo increible


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me defraudas, sé que serán pocos los que se salvarán y pensaba que serías uno de ellos.



Yo también te quiero, recuerda que te salvé de una vida sola!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../341074-alerta-nueva-oleada-de-depositos.html
> 
> pero con que leas el comienzo verás que es pure shit.



Gracias, ya lo leí...... no conocía a este señor pero por la inteligencia del post comparte piso patera con el jato.


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero pq decís que es un profeta?? Anticipó alguna noticia?
> 
> Por cierto, votad el hilo que sin las 5 estrellas cuesta encontrarlo.



Anticipo que sera en octubre. Pero vosotros donde habeis aprendido economia, en la universidad?


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Y yo que pensaba que los pisos iban a subir toda la vida ....... Lástima no haber conocido antes a los "conocedores".

Pero en fin, para gustos, colores.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Anticipo que sera en octubre. Pero vosotros donde habeis aprendido economia, en la universidad?



Justamente, en la Universidad, número dos de mi promoción.

Pero en Octubre no ha sido nada que yo sepa.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Anticipo que sera en octubre.



Pues vaya mierda profeta. 

Para profetas buenos los mayas, que predijeron hace mil años una catástrofe para el 21 de diciembre del 2012. 

Y fíjate si acertaron. Ese era justo el día que tenía que cobrar la paga extra :´(.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para profetas buenos los mayas, que predijeron hace mil años una catástrofe para el 21 de diciembre del 2012.
> 
> Y fíjate si acertaron. Ese era justo el día que tenía que cobrar la paga extra :´(.



Te doy el thanks por lo de la extra, que no había caído en ello... 


Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero en Octubre no ha sido nada que yo sepa.



Aún. :fiufiu:



A ver, coñas a parte, lo de Tochovista es para haberlo vivido en su momento, en su contexto. Como cuando en 2006 ó 2007 hablaba de caídas monstruosas de los precios de la vivienda. O de que Zapatero tendría una segunda legislatura durante la cual tendríamos la palabra crisis hasta en la sopa.
Que esa crisis nos llevaría a una devaluación forzosa de todo.

Je, si hasta el día antes de que ZP recortara el sueldo a los funcionarios, Tochovista sacó uno de sus hilos encuesta diciendo que ya estaba hecho, y que se anunciaría antes de 15 días.

En fin, que desde 2006 ha llovido mucho y lo más gordo cayó cuando este foro era pequeño, pero lleno de "agoreros" en liza contra las hordas de nuncabajistas que intentaban reventarlo 

PD: Tochovista es mi pastor.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda profeta.
> 
> Para profetas buenos los mayas, que predijeron hace mil años una catástrofe para el 21 de diciembre del 2012.
> 
> Y fíjate si acertaron. Ese era justo el día que tenía que cobrar la paga extra :´(.



Menuda rabia debes tener¡

Es horrible cuando te roban dinero de tu trabajo.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menuda rabia debes tener¡
> 
> Es horrible cuando te roban dinero de tu trabajo.



Y peor cuando te lo roba un hijoputa by the face y enseñandote la chorra. Encima con chulería.

Pero bueno, no hay que sufrir porque parece que será el primer robo de muchos que vendrán por lo que nos estarán enseñando la chorra a diario.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

Hola sufridores, dejo niveles para mañana. Sin gráfico queda más feo, pero esto no da para más.


Canal a Corto: 7574 (cambio de tendencia a alcista, con objetivo PEPONICO supra 8100)

Canal principal 7.552-7.441

7.396 , por aquí abajo buscamos el segundo nivel del libro de ruta...6.740-6.600

Suerte y plusvis.


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2012)

Le hago la pole a Fran::

Observaremos. En mi opinión, muy humilde, eso sí, es que a estos niveles nos vamos a encontrar trampas por un tubo.

Futuros han subido respecto a ayer noche.

Y ahora algo que les va a encantar, borrador de nuestra "tasa tobin":









El Gobierno impondrá una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles a partir de 2013 - elConfidencial.com

Nos van a cobrar hasta por foll*r:abajo:

Se estima que será del 0,2% de la operación.

Curioso el párrafo:

"La 'Tasa Tobin' que va a establecer Mariano Rajoy -llamada por algunos la 'Tasa Robin Hood' porque se pretendía que su recaudación sirviera para fines sociales-, es una demanda tradicional de la izquierda e incluso de los grupos antisistema, *ya que grava a "los especuladores", culpables a su juicio de la crisis actual*. En efecto, el diseño propuesto en España (el borrador puede ser modificado a última hora) *castiga en especial a los grandes inversores y a los que utilizan sistemas de trading, aunque también impone el gravamen a los inversores de a pie.* Algunos profesionales consideran que será muy *difícil imponerlo a los grandes fondos extranjeros y que serán los pequeños inversores los que acaben soportando el grueso del impuesto*."

En fin, que me acabo de dar cuenta que un humilde servidor, que va entrando y saliendo del mercado con 30.000 eurillos es el culpable, según algunos, de la crisis actual.

Vaya mierda...:ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

Día espeso donde los haya: conde Draghi y sus transfusiones, subasta del reino, consurso en Moncloa por el título de la Mujer Barbuda Europea, bingo de datos americanos, todo mezclado con quíteme usted medio punto y vuelva a rescatarme mañana y el tufo a testosterona que hace en el hilo (este no se va ni con ambipur) puede ser un dia mítico, así que yo también hago pole.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

guanos dias 

eurodolor rompiendo el canal bajista de medio plazo , oros rompiendo al alza el triangulo :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> lo vaticino todo en el 2005-2006
> 
> sin coñas, es verdad
> 
> ...



Hay cosas que me recuerdan que el ser humano tiene esperanza. Mozart, Velázquez, avances en científicos, el gif de blackholesun....


----------



## extremodur0 (6 Sep 2012)

Flaubert dijo:


> +1. 1000 vueltas le da la Alhambra, por ejemplo...



pero eso es comparar a dios con un gitano,la cerveza alhambra es la mejor cerveza que se puede beber para mi gusto,ademas donde vivo ahora la traen pero la gente borrega no le gusta así que siempre la tienen en oferta,la ultima vez cogí tres cajas de botellines de cuarto a 26 céntimos ,increíble.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

El camino de la rectitud fue marcado por Tochovista, en el creo y a el me debo.

Hoy esta la doctora NEIN en ESPEIN, algo bueno saldra, y si no es bueno sera malo. MV definition.


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El camino de la rectitud fue marcado por Tochovista, en el creo y a el me debo.
> 
> Hoy esta la doctora NEIN en ESPEIN, algo bueno saldra, y si no es bueno sera malo. MV definition.



Cuando en lugar de Del Bosque aparezca Marianín le va a dar un ataque de nervios. Viene engañada...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Stark (ex-BCE) dice que el BCE está a punto de ceder a la presión política 

Una mayoría del Consejo de Gobierno del Banco Central Europeo parece a punto de ceder a la presión política, sin tener en cuenta el mandato del banco central y su núcleo de independencia, ha advertido el ex miembro del Consejo Ejecutivo del BCE Juergen Stark en un comentario publicado el jueves.



"La presión política sobre el banco central es enorme", dijo Stark en la edición de hoy de Die Welt.

Stark criticó el anuncio del presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi, el pasado mes cuando dijo que consideraría una compra de bonos simple y pura si los gobiernos bajo presión aceptan la ayuda financiera a través del fondo de rescate europeo. :baba:


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

Man y Metro DAX -> MDAX (Marditoh Rohedoreh m´equivoquéh) 
Conti y Lanxess MDAX -> DAX
TAG Immobilien SDAX -> MDAX
Deutz MDAX -> SDAX
Gigaset y Singulus TECDAX -> SDAX
BB Biotech y LPKF Laser & Electronics SDAX -> TECDAX

Entra en vigor 24 Septiembre. Dia 25 Septiembre nuevo DAX,MDAX,TECDAX,SDAX.

Siguente decision 5 Dec. 2012.

Lo de Rhön-Klinikum ha sido macabro, pero bueno, aqui, tampoco se perdona.



burbublase dijo:


> Bueno, para los interesados en DAX.
> 
> El dia 5 Sep. deciden la reorganizacion. Utilizan los ultimos 20 dias de mercado 6-31 Aug.
> 
> ...


----------



## roquerol (6 Sep 2012)

¿alguien me puede explicar que pasó ayer con Metrovacesa? casi un 18% de subida...


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2012)

¿A qué hora habla Draghi?


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla Draghi?



14:30


Hay otros, pero este esta muy bien 
Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Forexpros


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Comienza la escalada. Mostrando poderio desde primero hora.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2012)

¡Vamos que nos vamos! Los que entraron en los 5.XXX saben que vendrá otra acometida, que la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar... pero que les quiten lo bailado.

Por cierto, pole en nuevo hilo y tal.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Vamos que nos vamos! Los que entraron en los 5.XXX saben que vendrá otra acometida, que la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar... pero que les quiten lo bailado.
> 
> Por cierto, pole en nuevo hilo y tal.



Mecagüentoloquesemenea, y a mi me salto el SL en una parte de mis SAN ayer... 

En fin, si sube, bien porque todavía tengo unas cuantas; si baja, también bien, porque compraré más para piramidar.


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

Me despido hasta la tarde, esto supongo que hoy estara cayendose cada dos por tres igual a seis.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2012)

Lamentable espectáculo el que está ofreciendo BME hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola sufridores, dejo niveles para mañana. Sin gráfico queda más feo, pero esto no da para más.
> 
> 
> Canal a Corto: 7574 (cambio de tendencia a alcista, con objetivo PEPONICO *supra 8100*)



Estos son capaces de llegar hoy mismo...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2012)

abner: plausible es que nos roben otra vez mas. pero los actuales movimientos y los desacoples entre varios indices, se deben a los flujos de capital, y estos no se mueven porque en españa, en un futuro, piensen pegarse un pelotazo con la capitalizacion de la bolsa.

tendremos MFBH, en españa poca cosa, creo, sera en otros mercados :baba: pero el motivo no sera por las pensiones.

edit: el post de chinito de ayer (el largo) da muy buenas pistas


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lamentable espectáculo el que está ofreciendo BME hoy.



Pues DTB está siendo un espectáculo maravilloso....


----------



## Geme (6 Sep 2012)

Lo de Metrovacesa, tiene que ver con lo de EuroVegas 
Metrovacesa y un centenar de pequeos propietarios, a la espera de la decisin de Adelson,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

guanistas hoy aprendereis que la falta de humildad y el creerse muy listos por saber 3 cosas se paga caro :vomito:

pero sus cadaveres ademas de quedar para alimento de los buitres tambien serviran de ejemplo a los soberbios listillos , buscad el conocimiento


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanistas hoy aprendereis que la falta de humildad y el creerse muy listos por saber 3 cosas se paga caro :vomito:
> 
> pero sus cadaveres ademas de quedar para alimento de los buitres tambien serviran de ejemplo a los soberbios listillos , buscad el conocimiento


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanistas hoy aprendereis que la falta de humildad y el creerse muy listos por saber 3 cosas se paga caro :vomito:
> 
> pero sus cadaveres ademas de quedar para alimento de los buitres tambien serviran de ejemplo a los soberbios listillos , buscad el conocimiento



ya lo encontre, aqui esta







el cono de cimiento

¿ahora que hago?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

ayer humilde servidor cambio sus c-ortos por largos porque tiene el conocimiento , porque en su momento fue humilde y no soberbio ante el conocimiento 

ujtedeh gacelones necesitaran un par de reencarnaciones para saber que no saben nada ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

Madre mia como el Drogi se le ocurra hacer trolling


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues DTB está siendo un espectáculo maravilloso....



el google me dice que DTB es Drugs and Therapy Bulletin...

no comprendo nada sr. pollastre.

¿o se refiere a algun otro valor como Deutsche bank?


----------



## @@strom (6 Sep 2012)

Joder yo voy largo hace tiempo pero me asusta ver que el gato se ha puesto largo..........


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Joder yo voy largo hace tiempo pero me asusta ver que el gato se ha puesto largo..........



no se preocupe a veces ujtedeh las gacelas pueden acertar aunque sea solo por suerte :bla:


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer humilde servidor cambio sus c-ortos por largos porque tiene el conocimiento , porque en su momento fue humilde y no soberbio ante el conocimiento
> 
> ujtedeh gacelones necesitaran un par de reencarnaciones para saber que no saben nada ::



Traduzco: ayer perdi una pasta brutal, la ostia es tan grande que he tirado mis monitores y ahora juego tirando dados sobre una mesa.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya lo encontre, aqui esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haga lo que sabe hacer con los objetos puntiagudos :vomito:


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Sep 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lamentable espectáculo el que está ofreciendo BME hoy.



Entrega de dividendos en breve.


----------



## @@strom (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se preocupe a veces ujtedeh las gacelas pueden acertar aunque sea solo por suerte :bla:



Es que las gacelas no sabemos piramidar

Que trollete más gracioso


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Traduzco: ayer perdi una pasta brutal, la ostia es tan grande que he tirado mis monitores y ahora juego tirando dados sobre una mesa.



cerre los cortos 1400 y 1420 que llevo desde hace un mes llevando unas plusvis mini-brutales :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

descansa jran jato jalapeño, te lo mereces


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

repito para los gacelones , eurodolor rompe al alza el canal bajista de medio plazo y el oro el triangulo tambien al alza .

ibex rotura de doble techo , luego pullback asin que esto tiene buena pinta ::


----------



## Defcon (6 Sep 2012)

Apuesta a que acabamos en 7350...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entrega de dividendos en breve.






Esto es un no parar...


----------



## Sipanha (6 Sep 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Nivel mínimo sesión asiática: 1404.51
Nivel máximo sesión asiática: 1410.02

Pivot: 1404.70
Resistencias: 1410.98, 1415.60
Soportes: 1400.10, 1393.36

Niveles por arriba: 1418.56, 1422.25
Niveles por abajo: 1397.74, 1389.83

Comentario: Hoy habla Droghi, asi que ná de lo que aquí pongo va a valer (Y aunque no hable tampoco). ::

Sesión asiática levemente alcista, canal Donchian al alza.
Williams indica sobrecompra.
El OEXA200R se acerca a las medias de 50 y 200, tiene pinta de soportazo, sin embargo, si las rompieran, podría venir guanazo del 10.

*SPX500: *


Spoiler












*$OEXA200R: *


Spoiler












*Donchian: *


Spoiler


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2012)

Geme dijo:


> Lo de Metrovacesa, tiene que ver con lo de EuroVegas
> Metrovacesa y un centenar de pequeos propietarios, a la espera de la decisin de Adelson,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com



Hay mucho terreno rústico que será edificable.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el google me dice que DTB es Drugs and Therapy Bulletin...
> 
> no comprendo nada sr. pollastre.
> 
> ¿o se refiere a algun otro valor como Deutsche bank?




En realidad es un "_demodé_" mío, porque ese nombre ya está desfasado.

DTB es la Deutsche Terminbörse, el antiguo exchange para derivados de la bolsa alemana. Se fusionó con SOFFEX para crear el Eurex que conocemos hoy en día.

Concretamente, y según la wikileches en su entrada del Eurex:


_Eurex was established in 1998 with the merger of Deutsche Terminbörse (DTB, the German derivatives exchange) and SOFFEX (Swiss Options and Financial Futures)._

Es incorrecto hoy en día decir DTB, hay que decir "Eurex". Pero me puede la costumbre ::


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

El Tesoro coloca 3.502 millones en bonos con fuerte caída de la rentabilidad - elEconomista.es


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

¿Niveles clave Ibex?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

jayco dijo:


> ¿niveles clave ibex?



17000


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 17000



::


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Sep 2012)

Un apunte sin importancia, todo en verde, todo maravilloso, subida brutal alcista, esto es el paraiso, pero de momento el IBEX sigue entre los 7200 y 7600. Esperemos al termino de la sesion, que puede ser la trampa atrapa gacelas mas chula de los tiempos recientes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Eurex was established in 1998 with the merger of Deutsche Terminbörse (DTB, the German derivatives exchange) and SOFFEX (Swiss Options and Financial Futures)._


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

No huyais de las facturas de iberdrola  La energia os hara libres.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Al ritmo de la ultima factura que me llego hace un par de dias, creo que puedo yo solo pagar toda la deuda de ibe en unas 4 vidas. Espero no reencarnarme mas alla de la 2ª, que se jodan y paguen ellos la deuda.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Un apunte sin importancia, todo en verde, todo maravilloso, subida brutal alcista, esto es el paraiso, pero de momento el IBEX sigue entre los 7200 y 7600. Esperemos al termino de la sesion, que puede ser la trampa atrapa gacelas mas chula de los tiempos recientes.



Y también una de las subidas mas verticales en el Ibex desde mínimos del verano y que por suerte algunos nos hemos subido al carro en el momento adecuado

Todo con las grandes aportaciones de los *Ministros Claca, ANHQV, Franr*,etc 


GRACIAS


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No huyais de las facturas de iberdrola  La energia os hara libres.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2




Suena como si se colocara metiendo la lengua en el enchufe, me va a permitir decir...


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

El gato de rabo corto era el que decia no se que de guano en las commodities??? horos y tal??? 

Menos credibilidad que radio macuto.

Mientras el Dax puliendo los 7k.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Sep 2012)

Buenos días:

Estoy cabreada.

Por lo visto en este país los políticos dimiten si les sacan practicando sexo pero si roban y arruinan un país, no tienen ningún complejo en mantenerse en el cargo.

Que asco.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Estoy cabreada.
> 
> ...



a pesar del asco que da lo que comenta,

el video es muy bueno!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El gato de rabo corto era el que decia no se que de guano en las commodities??? horos y tal???
> 
> Menos credibilidad que radio macuto.
> 
> Mientras el Dax puliendo los 7k.



Deja al oro que suba. Los que llevamos algo de oro físico desde hace años, lo agradecemos .

De hecho, a ver si hay suerte y puedo pillar el día 10, 3 de estas a su valor facial. 







Va a ser imposible porque hay ostias via web por pillarlas y se agotan en un flush, pero por intentarlo....


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Vamos a ver Nokia que tiene un triple mínimo en 1,881 en timeframe horario. Es bajista pero el r/r ahora mismo puede ser bueno. Entramos con stop loss de 200 euros.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al ritmo de la ultima factura que me llego hace un par de dias, creo que puedo yo solo pagar toda la deuda de ibe en unas 4 vidas. Espero no reencarnarme mas alla de la 2ª, que se jodan y paguen ellos la deuda.











wetpiñata dijo:


> Suena como si se colocara metiendo la lengua en el enchufe, me va a permitir decir...




Seguramente antes de 2 años vereis nuevas y escalofriantes subidas de la luz (sobre un +30%). No te preocupes Chinito creo que el Botas esta deseando ofrecer financiacion a todo aquel que se la pida, eso si a un modico 14% Tae

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Deja al oro que suba. Los que llevamos algo de oro físico desde hace años, lo agradecemos .
> 
> De hecho, a ver si hay suerte y puedo pillar el día 10, 3 de estas a su valor facial.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el heads-up.!!


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver Nokia que tiene un triple mínimo en 1,881 en timeframe horario. Es bajista pero el r/r ahora mismo puede ser bueno. Entramos con stop loss de 200 euros.



Mire estaba dándole vueltas... y yo... no sé si la veo tan bajista ya... Puede dar alguna solrpesa agradable...


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al ritmo de la ultima factura que me llego hace un par de dias, creo que puedo yo solo pagar toda la deuda de ibe en unas 4 vidas. Espero no reencarnarme mas alla de la 2ª, que se jodan y paguen ellos la deuda.










En vez de gastarse la pasta en pagar la luz, Señol Chinazo, adquiera algo con clase, estilo y deportividad.... a mí cada vez me cuesta más resistirme.... y, ¿ ha visto el modelo de 2013 ? Pura poesía 4WD, no le parece


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Sep 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y también una de las subidas mas verticales en el Ibex desde mínimos del verano y que por suerte algunos nos hemos subido al carro en el momento adecuado
> 
> Todo con las grandes aportaciones de los *Ministros Claca, ANHQV, Franr*,etc
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Bueno, no entro apenas pq sigo esperando las iberdrolas a los 3,55 (se irá + arriba aún pienso), las telefónicas a 11 y poco, etc (tb los Acerinox, Gas Natural etc) para ponerlo en los gráficos que subía antes más habitualmente. Realmente, ahora no entro porque casi prefiero analizar formaciones semanales que estar explicando cada día pq no llegó al objetivo o pq sí, analizo semanal o quincenal pq las formaciones de corto plazo en tendencia secundaria es lo que tardan o incluso más en formarse (salvo que estemos en tendencia primaria,y no es el caso, en el que se forman más rápido, en días), y sigo creyengo que los 7900-8000 son el objetivo casi seguro (a partir de ahí, no estaría dentro en nada, aunque es posible irse a los 8300-8700 por objetivo de ruptura del canal de los 7200-6000 y por una 3º posible estructura.). De todas formas, los 5500-4700-4200-2900-2850 los empezaremos a diseñar después del techete de este otoño. Pienso que hasta el próximo verano, no empezaremos a formar el suelo del ibex.


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Sep 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y también una de las subidas mas verticales en el Ibex desde mínimos del verano y que por suerte algunos nos hemos subido al carro en el momento adecuado
> 
> Todo con las grandes aportaciones de los *Ministros Claca, ANHQV, Franr*,etc
> 
> ...



Me gustaría añadir un recordatorio de predicciones, a añadir a los gurús que mencionas:
- El avisos de salida de trinchera del sargento bertok (calen balloneta) y su subida a iberdrola en mínimos.
- Janus con su subida a las gamesas. Clavada absoluta.
Disclaimer: Comentar para escarnio y mofa pública mia personal mi pecado de subirme al carro anunciado un día tarde (tardé en verlo, demasiado curro), por lo que me desmontaron del carro en perdidas... (que no veas como escuecen ahora mismo).
- El aviso de suelo en los 6400 del DAX dado por pollastre, con la acumulación de volumen leoncio en dicho nivel.
- El aviso de subidas en a MP, también indicado por volumen, notificado por Mulder.
Disclaimer: aquí aproveché un buen tramo del DAX, no completo (como buena gacela que corta ganancias), pero si bueno.

Sirva este mensaje como peloteo descarado a los susodichos para que nos sigan guiando, y como "guia" para los que se acercan al hilo que sepan quienes aportan mucho valor al hilo.

Y seguro que me falta alguien, que no se me mosquee, por favor.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Estoy cabreada.
> 
> ...



yo tambien estoy muy cabreado por este tema, no sé a donde va a llegar el ser humano...


ademas......





























ayer no me pude bajar el video de ningún sitio :´´(


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> ademas......
> 
> ayer no me pude bajar el video de ningún sitio :´´(



joder mire que se lo tienen que dar a usted todo hecho, en burbuja se encuentra de todo hoyga :: y ya que en este hilo se habla de todo menos de bolsa:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...te-hacerse-publico-video-erotico-privado.html


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Me gustaría añadir un recordatorio de predicciones, a añadir a los gurús que mencionas:
> - El avisos de salida de trinchera del sargento bertok (calen balloneta) y su subida a iberdrola en mínimos.
> - Janus con su subida a las gamesas. Clavada absoluta.
> Disclaimer: Comentar para escarnio y mofa pública mia personal mi pecado de subirme al carro anunciado un día tarde (tardé en verlo, demasiado curro), por lo que me desmontaron del carro en perdidas... (que no veas como escuecen ahora mismo).
> ...




Por supuesto sumo Gracias a todos los que Ud. ha citado.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder mire que se lo tienen que dar a usted todo hecho, en burbuja se encuentra de todo hoyga :: y ya que en este hilo se habla de todo menos de bolsa:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...te-hacerse-publico-video-erotico-privado.html



Pues yo creo que si debe dimitir, se ve en el video que claramente sobreactúa.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver Nokia que tiene un triple mínimo en 1,881 en timeframe horario. Es bajista pero el r/r ahora mismo puede ser bueno. Entramos con stop loss de 200 euros.



Hace tiempo que sigo a Nokia. Tienen un problema muy serio y es cada dia venden menos.A mi entender estan tocados pero no hundidos,de hecho su estructura de costes sigue intacta. Calculo que tendran como mucho 2 años para reestructurar el negocio


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=NOK1V:FH

A modo indicativo dare 3 precios


1,5 es su valor tangible (Aqui es donde comprare a no ser que apple y samsung se vuelvan todavia mas fuertes)
2,94 es el efectivo que tienen en caja
3,2 es su valor contable.



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Si, me parece, me parece pero no hoyyyyyyyyyyy, maññaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaa.

Como el conceto es el conceto y no he visto el aritoaritoaritoarito 5 ese nuevo pero si el coche sobre el cual esta fabricado







Bien es un golf laminado en trenes de desbaste. El plastico del interior es el mismo, plastico a rabiar de malo, pero en esto no entrare porque los de BMW seguramente influenciados por algun papanatas de BMWExpaña estan intentando conseguir tambien un premio al peor interior.

Un golf alargado, no es mas que eso, potenciado claro, porque con el peso que tiene algo tendran que hacerle para mover eso, un peso que se debera a no se sabe que, cada vez utilizan mas materiales compuestos para la carroceria, y diga lo que diga Umon Straiblerzein eso es mierda puta aqui y en guinea. 

Traccion a las 4 ruedas, en sevilla es fundamental sobretodo porque al no parar de llover con el tremendo par que le suelen poner a los coches del grupo, los seat cupra, los skoda racing fr, los aritos rs...pues claro esta la gente dando vueltas sobre si mismos y no avanzan, eso si tienen un detalle con su publico tipo, el menu de abordo es claro y grande, normal para gente ya mayor que tiene la vista mal, y pocas funciones en la consola central porque el otro cliente tipo, mujer de futbolista o el mismo futbolista pues digamos que las zapatillas se las compran con velcro.

Antes me restriego la braga faja de la tontica el pueblo despues de una dura jornada de calor en la plaza en el mes de agosto, que comprarme eso. Otra cosa es que me lo dieran, en ese caso si, en ese caso tu dame que yo ya si esooooooo ya lo gestiono, por no hacerle el feo al que me lo diera, no estamos pa tirar.


Que no habra mas coches que sa tenio el muchacho que emperrar en uno con 4wd, sera pa subir las cuestas de la sierra monte adentro despues de una jornada de caza. Al final no queda mas que darle la razon al JJJ, aqui con o sin miento no hay cabeza. No la hay, pero vamos que , no la hay.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si, me parece, me parece pero no hoyyyyyyyyyyy, maññaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Como el conceto es el conceto y no he visto el aritoaritoaritoarito 5 ese nuevo pero si el coche sobre el cual esta fabricado
> 
> ...



Lo de los menús del "Aude" me ha recordado al roadtest que le hicieron al BMW M5 en "top Gear". No tiene desperdicio este reportaje del bueno de Jeremy Clarkson sobre este gran coche y de las continuas mofas sobre el menú de a bordo.

[YOUTUBE]gRwR1WH0rR8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vnZVkdzXzFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ver a este mostrenco sobrevirar al final de la parte 2, pone los pelos de punta. Pero señores estas cosas en circuitos, por favor.


----------



## juanfer (6 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace tiempo que sigo a Nokia. Tienen un problema muy serio y es cada dia venden menos.A mi entender estan tocados pero no hundidos,de hecho su estructura de costes sigue intacta. Calculo que tendran como mucho 2 años para reestructurar el negocio
> 
> 
> NOKIA OYJ (NOK1V:Helsinki): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Nokia ha perdido el tren de los moviles inteligentes, los vencedores son android e IOs (apple), con lo que les queda el mercado de los moviles baratos no mas de 20 euros. Yo creo que es una empresa cadaver, encima se ha unido a Microsoft con lo que pronto la puede OPAR microsoft y sufrir unas perdidas importante por acción.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

pollastre que estan haciendo los leoncillos


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Limpien bien el suelo porque en 30 minutos habrá que echar cuerpo a tierra y reptar.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Nokia ha perdido el tren de los moviles inteligentes, los vencedores son android e IOs (apple), con lo que les queda el mercado de los moviles baratos no mas de 20 euros. Yo creo que es una empresa cadaver, encima se ha unido a Microsoft con lo que pronto la puede OPAR microsoft y sufrir unas perdidas importante por acción.



Hay una diferencia muy importante entre Sacyr y Nokia, la finlandesa tiene una buena caja y apenas tiene deuda. Ahora mismo si fabricasen algun telefono movil revolucionario aun podrian salvar los muebles pero claro competir contra apple es muy dificil. Nokia deberia asumir que Symbian esta muerto y acoplar Android a sus terminales. Es tan ridicula la situacion de Nokia que ahora mismo se puede comprar un negocio con 2,94 eu en el banco a 1,99...es casi asumir que Nokia dejara de existir 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Limpien bien el suelo porque en 30 minutos habrá que echar cuerpo a tierra y reptar.



Collarin amigo collarin. Carpatos se ha pillado una rabieta porque el mario no ha bajado tipos... que risas con el amigo. Se nota que no le dan por culo demasiado.


----------



## juanfer (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Limpien bien el suelo porque en 30 minutos habrá que echar cuerpo a tierra y reptar.



Cuando Draghi diga que no se compra la deuda, esto se hundirá, si dice que comprará se mantendrá.

Yo creo que no dirá nada en concreto o dirá que la va a comprar pero las palabras ya no bastan se necesitan hechos, que nunca vendran.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver Nokia que tiene un triple mínimo en 1,881 en timeframe horario. Es bajista pero el r/r ahora mismo puede ser bueno. Entramos con stop loss de 200 euros.



Fail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Empleo ADP EEUU agosto 201.000 vs +140.000 esperado 

Empleo en sector manufacturero 3.000 y construcción +10.000.

Dato positivo para los mercados de acciones.

bertok saborio unete a la fieshta , sal ya del armario coño :vomito:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando Draghi diga que no se compra la deuda, esto se hundirá, si dice que comprará se mantendrá.
> 
> Yo creo que no dirá nada en concreto o dirá que la va a comprar pero las palabras ya no bastan se necesitan hechos, que nunca vendran.



Ha conseguido más con las declaraciones del último que lo que va a conseguir inyectando dinero.

Esto lo sabe la Merkel y se debe estar haciendo el harakiri.

Apuesto por patada adelante y ya veremos. Todo envuelto en dulces palabras.

Lo importante estará en la condicionalidad y hoy no van a aclarar nada de ello.

Cuidado con la primera reacción que estará destinada a la gloria del gacelerío.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Limpien bien el suelo porque en 30 minutos habrá que echar cuerpo a tierra y reptar.



¿?


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Empleo ADP EEUU agosto 201.000 vs +140.000 esperado
> 
> Empleo en sector manufacturero 3.000 y construcción +10.000.
> 
> ...



Espera unos minutos. No tendré ningún problema en picotear cuando la tendencia esté establecida.

La compra en resistencias te la deja entera para tí.

Susto o muerte, you choose


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

¿dan la charada de drogui en canal 24h?


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

inflación en algunos paises.

Tiene cara de psicópata


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Ahora comienza a sacar las drogas monetarias.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

comienza la fiesta, si queréis saber más mirad los periódicos.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Recesión oficial


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Está describiendo un panorama aterrador (realista)


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

más inflación ....

Drogui, la terminas liando.


----------



## chameleon (6 Sep 2012)

juas!, ha sido apoteosico


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Metiendo miedo. Pero cuando va a comprar bonos, cuando, eso es lo que quiere saber el yonkimarket.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

menudp rajazo rojo


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Sep 2012)

No entiendo, acaba de decir que compra ilimitada de deuda.


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Acaba de decir que a ver si hacemos una reforma laboral decente.


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No entiendo, acaba de decir que compra ilimitada de deuda.



Letra Maria Ricky Martin De Cancion



> Un, Dos, Tres
> Un pasito palante María
> Un, Dos, Tres
> Un pasito patras


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

vaaaamos drogui


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Conditionality,conditionality...


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Que llamemos al IMF.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

http://s01.s3c.es/imag/_v3/ECONOMISTA/Personas/225x250/draghi-espana-anthony-garner.jpg

Que miedo me das Draghi, cada dia te pareces mas a Greespan

http://www.e-faro.info/Imagenes/CHISTES/WChmes02/Acudits2012/120812.merkel.draghi.rajoy.salto.trampolin.piscina.vacia.jpg


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Le he entendido, si me tocáis los webox voy a comprar bonos cortos en una cantidad que no os voy a decir.

El efecto fueron sus palabras del mes pasado, aquí no hay dinero contante ni sonante.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Droghi hijoeputa hasta el ultimo momento queriendo trollear :ouch:

pero al final tenemos compra de bonos :baba:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

La merkel tiene el jeto descompuesto


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

Dale Draghi


http://miquelbenitez.com/wp-content/gallery/agost-1/emebe-de-juan-draghi-economia-30-07-2012.jpg


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Droghi hijoeputa hasta el ultimo momento queriendo trollear :ouch:
> 
> pero al final tenemos compra de bonos :baba:



compra más antes de que se dispare ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La merkel tiene el jeto descompuesto



No sabe a donde mirar


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Le he entendido, si me tocáis los webox voy a comprar bonos cortos en una cantidad que no os voy a decir.
> 
> El efecto fueron sus palabras del mes pasado, aquí no hay dinero contante ni sonante.



Antes no te he entendido. Cuando decías que en 30 minutos había que reptar, pensaba que decías que había que salir de la trinchera porque venía un cohete hacia arriba (por eso te lo preguntaba con un jeroglífico, porque me parecía raro).

Entonces, ¿se sale o mejor quietos?:cook:.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Merkel, saaaaaca la vara coño.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Antes no te he entendido. Cuando decías que en 30 minutos había que reptar, pensaba que decías que había que salir de la trinchera porque venía un cohete hacia arriba (por eso te lo preguntaba con un jeroglífico).
> 
> Entonces, ¿se sale o mejor quietos?:cook:.



No salgas insensato :8:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Frau: Os queda mucho que sufrir ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Mientras tanto en el nikki beach de st tropez, del estilo de los de aqui:






las coca colas a 10 euros, aqui son mas baratas, a 8.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Nos van a reventar el orto.

Más currelas con menor salario.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Pepe Luí y sus intereses

"La prima de riesgo baja fuertemente a 455, con lo cual parece que de fondo el mercado tiene la misma visión que nosotros, y que es que todo esto es muy positivo para el medio plazo."


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Dilema. Por charts es alcista y cada vez más. Los 8400 son target si bien a partir de 8000 deberían comenzar las "sueltas".

Desde el punto de vista del sentido común, es tan tan fácil ganar el sueldo de un mes en un solo día .... que aquí tiene que haber fake por algún sitio.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Enhorabuena, somos un buen pedazo mas pobres y con el mismo problema. Salud, porque es lo que va a hacer falta.

Siento si molesta a alguien, pero el carpatos es el tipo mas subnormal de lo que he leido en ese tipo de webs de analistos. Lleva toda la puta mañana dando la matraca y se ha marcado su rabieta con los tipos.

Muy caro nos va a costar esto, muy caro recuerden.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Resumen para vagos

Con todas las reservas posibles, estos serían los bullet points de su discurso hasta el turno de preguntas:


* La inflación debe caer por debajo de 2 % en 2013
* Se espera que el crecimiento siga debil
* Las tensiones del mercado pesan en la economía y el sentimiento del mercado...muy importante que no se acentúen
* Anuncia la creación del "Monetary Outright Transactions" programa
* En mercado secundario...ayuda a preservar el funcionamiento de la política monetaria
* Miedos de irreversabilidad del EUR son infundados (lo ha repetido hasta cinco veces que recuerde)
* Será totalmente esterilizado
* El ECB actuará de forma independiente
* Los gobiernos deben estar preparados para activar el ESM/EFSF
* Los detalles del Programa se darán más tarde
* Condicionalidad necesaria
* Se toman decisiones de colateral...los detalles más tarde
* Previsiones macro -0.6/-0.4 (-0.5/+0.3 en junio) en 2012; -0.4/1.4 % (0.0/2 %) para 2013
* Recuperación gradual; riesgos a la baja
* La inflación podría estar más alta a corto plazo por los precios del crudo
* Inflación 2013 1.3/2.5 % (1./2.2 ) y de 2.4/2.6 (2.3/2.5 ) en 2013
* Riesgos para la inflación equilibrados
* Las operaciones de esterilización mediante operaciones de mercado abierto en secundario
* Puede ser un programa total o precautorio: esto se traducirá en compras en primario
* El FMI estará envuelto en supervision, fijando condiciones
* Acaba el programa cuando se cumplan los objetivo o si no se cumplan
* 1-3 años de duración del papel a comprar
* No hay limite cuantitativo
* No seniority
* Se publicaran compras semanales de deuda...por países, mensualmente
* Finaliza el programa SMP...la deuda en cartera se mantendrá hasta vencimiento
* No habrá límite de rating en compras siempre que se trate de gobiernos bajo programa de asistencia
* El voto no ha sido unánime...un voto en contra


----------



## aitor33 (6 Sep 2012)

Hecho de menos a pepitoria y sus peponazos


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Que cerdo Draghi, me salto el stop del santander a 5,65. Bueno, por lo menos he sacado unas plusvis.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Resumen para vagos
> 
> Con todas las reservas posibles, estos serían los bullet points de su discurso hasta el turno de preguntas:
> 
> ...



Patada adelante y gorda, siempre igual.
Ya deben estar pensando en la siguiente patada hacia adelante que se dará dentro de unos meses, cuando la cosa se vuelva a torcer. :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

una ves mas el gacelerio no pudo ver el peponazo , la falta del conocimiento es lo que tiene .


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Que cerdo Draghi, me salto el stop del santander a 5,65. Bueno, por lo menos he sacado unas plusvis.



Gggggggg yo tenía orden de compra en 5,65 y por poco no ha entrado...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

no os preocupeis gashegos , podreis comprar en to lo alto , cuando esteis llenos de confianza .


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> una ves mas el gacelerio no pudo ver el peponazo , la falta del conocimiento es lo que tiene .



¡El jato es Draghi!


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Nos han salvado de la quema,







celebradlo!!!!


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Patada adelante y gorda, siempre igual.
> Ya deben estar pensando en la siguiente patada hacia adelante que se dará dentro de unos meses, cuando la cosa se vuelva a torcer. :´(



Lo de la crisis era mentira inocho:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Estos se plantan en los 1430 hoy mismo.

Que bien, estoy abriendo un cava y un buen puro.


Y el euro bajando...::.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de la crisis era mentira inocho:



a ustec le pierde el catastrofismo , si tuviese humildad empezaria a ver las cosas de otra forma , ya tu sabe sea humilde y alcanzara el conocimiento ::


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

Hamijos 77xx, ahora mucho cuidado con el cierre atentos a niveles


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2012)

Cuanto más alto suba, más rentable será la caída. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Estos se plantan en los 1430 hoy mismo.
> 
> Que bien, estoy abriendo un cava y un buen puro.
> 
> ...



diosgacela ayer humilde servidor advirtio , aunque ustec hizo burla del conocimiento del gran MV :vomito:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos 77xx, ahora mucho cuidado con el cierre atentos a niveles



Estamos en el limite del bien y del mal no??? no veo mucho mas arriba esto pero sabe dios...

Demasiada eurforia tanto en pipos como en tiempo.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> diosgacela ayer humilde servidor advirtio , aunque ustec hizo burla del conocimiento del gran MV :vomito:



Sigo esperando tus horos, pero claro... mutis y tal. Paso de perder el tiempo contigo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

como siempre el gacelerio es prudente y miedoso cuando empieza el subidon , pero cuando estemos en to lo alto vendran a comprarnos lo que los leoncios compramos baratito 

es el triste destino de las gacelas :ouch:


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2012)

Menuda forrada hoy dios mio.

A ver por donde empiezo por que con la puta emocion ni me he pasado por el foro:

Largos 10 indices abiertos IBEX en 7555 stop movil profit en 7750
Largos 7 indices DAX en 7052 stop movil profit en 7145
Largos 4 indices Italianos en 15275.stop movil profit en 15650

Iniesta de mi vida!!!:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::

+4100 €::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Sigo esperando tus horos, pero claro... mutis y tal. Paso de perder el tiempo contigo.



a ver diosgacela yo dije que veia cortos en oro pero que tenia toda la platita en cortos del sp500 y que el stop deberia ser al cierre en semanal por encima de 1656 

asi que el que haya invertido platita en cortos oro y haya seguido al pie de la letra la operativa solo a sufrido una saltada de stop con pequeña minusvalia , vivo que eres muy vivo señol diosgacela ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Menuda forrada hoy dios mio.
> 
> A ver por donde empiezo por que con la puta emocion ni me he pasado por el foro:
> 
> ...



dame argo gacelon :


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ustec le pierde el catastrofismo , si tuviese humildad empezaria a ver las cosas de otra forma , ya tu sabe sea humilde y alcanzara el conocimiento ::



Hoygausté, me saco el jornal bastante decente con el ultracorto ::

Todavía no me hacen falta las visiones medio plazo con SL de 1000 pipos :no:


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dame argo gacelon :



Te falta la coletilla "ai paayo"::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Sep 2012)

Todo muy predecible, así llevamos un año y medio, y seguiremos así otro año y medio..


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

Cuidado con esta subidita

Todo lo que sea para quitarse cositas, mejor que mejor


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Todo muy predecible, así llevamos un año y medio, y seguiremos así otro año y medio..



Uy que optimista, en un año habremos muerto tropecienes de veces. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Todo muy predecible, así llevamos un año y medio, y seguiremos así otro año y medio..



predecible dice la gacela :rolleye:

ni gota conocimiento :ouch:


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola sufridores, dejo niveles para mañana. Sin gráfico queda más feo, pero esto no da para más.
> 
> 
> Canal a Corto: *7574* (cambio de tendencia a alcista, con objetivo PEPONICO supra 8100)
> ...



En la primera hora marcados el nivel superior del canal 7551 y el 7574 con un volumen bastante alto, ergo peponazo. (De los días más claros en peponazo, apertura-aguanta bien nivel de ruptura arriba, marca siguiente nivel con volumen y se dispara así como 200 puntos 

Otro nivel dado a medio eran los 77xx, que ya se han tocado y bien...

¿Qué tenemos? Un nivel en 7633 y el nivel de cambio de tendencia. Mamma mía como está la cosa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Sep 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Uy que optimista, en un año habremos muerto tropecienes de veces. ::



No, optimista no soy para nada. Mi único objetivo es que permitan cortos en bancarios (santander por ejemplo) con el ibex por encima de 8.000-8300 cuando esté formando techo. La gloria está asegurada (lo veremos por debajo de 3 € el próximo año).
Ahí va una predicción: cerramos el año con deficit por encima del 8%, un 26% de paro en EPA y la 2ª extra fuera en febrero y un 10% de rebaja en las pensiones (para eso adelantaron las elecciones en Galicia ). Fíjata que optimista soy para el 2013..ah y en el 2014, fuera del euro.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

En usa estan petando a tope. Ya digo que los 1430 son vistos esta semana. 

7800 del ibex petados. Venga necesitamos mas carne.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

PD: este foro es una puta eskoria, no hay dia que no pete.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el nikki beach de st tropez, del estilo de los de aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ 50.000 Leuros una mahou ?

por mucho que suba la bolsa no me podré tomar ni una caña.

¡¡¡¡ VAMOS PEPONazo !!!


----------



## Navarrorum (6 Sep 2012)

Entiendo que lo importante de hoy es si los leoncios ha entrado en juego y como es el volumen de hoy respecto a los anteriores dias para darle credibilidad a la subida.


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Sep 2012)

Yo que he hecho un mete saca en el santander de 5,73 a 5,94 euros y estoy feliz, y aqui gente ganando 4100 euros, que gacela que soy!!!


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No, optimista no soy para nada. Mi único objetivo es que permitan cortos en bancarios (santander por ejemplo) con el ibex por encima de 8.000-8300 cuando esté formando techo. La gloria está asegurada (lo veremos por debajo de 3 € el próximo año).
> Ahí va una predicción: cerramos el año con deficit por encima del 8%, un 26% de paro en EPA y la 2ª extra fuera en febrero y un 10% de rebaja en las pensiones (para eso adelantaron las elecciones en Galicia ). Fíjata que optimista soy para el 2013..ah y en el 2014, fuera del euro.



Te lo subo:

- Déficit por encima del 9,1%.
- Paro por encima del 27% (el de Eurostat y no la mierda que publican los castuzos).
- Lo de la extra no lo creo.
- Rebaja de las pensiones del 15% - 20%.

Deja a las gacelas que ganen dinerillo en el medio plazo, no los acojones 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Entiendo que lo impotante de hoy es si los leoncios ha entrado en juego y el volumen de hoy respecto a los anteriores dias para darle credibilidad a la subida.



la subida tiene credibilidad , es creible desde el momento en que el gran MV cargo largos .


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Sep 2012)

Creo que, aparte de la euforia del no-si-nosesi-rescate, el IBEX no ha hecho más que ir a tocar la parte superior de la banda ¿no?
De momento nada claro, mañana a tomar ............ beneficios.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

Voy a preparar una salida de BBVA´s unas acumuladas que llevaba, parte las voy a lanzar, NO ME CREO NADA.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Sep 2012)

o esta misma tarde.


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No, optimista no soy para nada. Mi único objetivo es que permitan cortos en bancarios (santander por ejemplo) con el ibex por encima de 8.000-8300 cuando esté formando techo. La gloria está asegurada (lo veremos por debajo de 3 € el próximo año).
> Ahí va una predicción: cerramos el año con deficit por encima del 8%, un 26% de paro en EPA y la 2ª extra fuera en febrero y un 10% de rebaja en las pensiones (para eso adelantaron las elecciones en Galicia ). Fíjata que optimista soy para el 2013..ah y en el 2014, fuera del euro.



¿Comernos el turrón en Euros?
Es usted un optimista patológico!!

Bienvenidos al Reino de Pepón...Recuerden no quitarse los pantalones, nunca se sabe cuando vendrá Don Pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a preparar una salida de BBVA´s unas acumuladas que llevaba, parte las voy a lanzar, NO ME CREO NADA.



venda como buena gacela señor franERRE .


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No he puesto niveles en blog
> 
> Para los seguidores
> 
> ...



Jato déjese de pequeñeces, esto es del 8 de agosto a las 8.40 de la mañana.

Estamos en un momento de ruptura clarísimo, decisivo, entrar hace unas horas es de gacelones cósmicos. 

P.D. Coloco stop corrido a las azulitas...

Le recuerdo que por esos días estábamos peleándonos por superar los 7000


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jato déjese de pequeñeces, esto es del 8 de agosto a las 8.40 de la mañana.
> 
> Estamos en un momento de ruptura clarísimo, decisivo, entrar hace unas horas es de gacelones cósmicos.
> 
> ...



Déjale. ¿quién coño crees que comprará tu papel?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el nikki beach de st tropez, del estilo de los de aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, por lo que veo es un menu para 16 comensales, así que sale a 6500 el cubierto. Lo que me parece imperdonable es que en el precio del menu no había postre ni café :cook:. Había unos entrantes de caviar, pescado y bebida.

¿Y quién es el bestia que se pide una langosta de 3kg?.

¿Y loup 1kg se refiere a (loup de mer) una lubina de 1 kilo, no?. ¿O comen lobo? :cook:

PD. Bertok, menos mal que no te hice caso y dejé orden de salir de la trinchera si pasabamos por encima de los 7650. Me ha arreglado el día.:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Menudas gacelas , vais a aprender humildad , vaya si lo vais a aprender :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bueno, por lo que veo es un menu para 16 comensales, así que sale a 6500 el cubierto. Lo que me parece imperdonable es que en el precio del menu no había postre ni café :cook:. Había unos entrantes de caviar, pescado y bebida.
> 
> ¿Y quién es el bestia que se pide una langosta de 3kg?.
> 
> ...



Asegura bien las plusvis y no olvides los niveles en los que estamos.

Me alegro que hayas pillado el movimiento.


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2012)

¿pero pero que es esto? ¿pero esto que es? :8::8::8:


----------



## Claca (6 Sep 2012)

Pues antes de pasar los 7.600 veía muy probable un recorte. Es evidente que me equivocaba:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-36.html#post7137177

:ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Sep 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

no tendreis suerte siempre gacelas , lo que facil viene facil se va ::

les voy a enseñar humildad como que me llamo mario droghi :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues antes de pasar los 7.600 veía muy probable un recorte. Es evidente que me equivocaba:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-36.html#post7137177
> 
> :ouch:



pues reconocer el error le honra señol claca , una gacela que va progresando :Aplauso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Asegura bien las plusvis y no olvides los niveles en los que estamos.
> 
> Me alegro que hayas pillado el movimiento.



Gracias. Ya estoy fuera, me salí en 7820. Para mi era el objetivo más que suficiente


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Donde esta el Sr.Ponzi? espero que mantenga unas iberdrolicas y si no contacte conmigo que de esta le mando alguna cosa para celebrarlo. 

Y mario cogio su fusil...esperaremos que la alegria dure aunque sea hasta 20 noches en la casa del pobre.


----------



## Seren (6 Sep 2012)

Veo a Draghi desmintiendo lo de compra ilimitada de bonos y bajada bursatil inminente, o.... ¿nos van a subvencionar hasta que seamos igual de ricos que el benelux? Si fuera ésto último veo subida hasta los tropecientosmilquinientos


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Menuda forrada hoy dios mio.
> 
> A ver por donde empiezo por que con la puta emocion ni me he pasado por el foro:
> 
> ...



Po dio, saque la banqueta, y vea pasar las parrilladas de gacelas, que Vd casi ha cerrado el anio.

Hoy ha estado bien, bien, bien, mejo

Ahora a esperar el 12 Sep. a ver lo que dice Karlsruhe, cuidadin, que antes habra mucho movimiento. (a mi entender, diran que si, pero con condiciones).

Siguiente entrada, quiza entonces.


----------



## jayco (6 Sep 2012)

Necesitamos mas madera¡¡


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jato déjese de pequeñeces, esto es del 8 de agosto a las 8.40 de la mañana.
> 
> Estamos en un momento de ruptura clarísimo, decisivo, entrar hace unas horas es de gacelones cósmicos.
> 
> ...



esperas bajadas los próximos dias , no me creo nada


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Nos hemos quedado a un pedito de los 1430 en el sp. Estos quieren elecciones por todo lo alto.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

mis bienamados ayer recomende largos con un par de huevos y con mucha FED :rolleye:

hoy ya estamos recogiendo lo que sembramos , porque somos humildes :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado a un pedito de los 1430 en el sp. Estos quieren elecciones por todo lo alto.



señor diosgacela tenga humildad , solo la humildad le llevara a conseguir el conocimiento


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mis bienamados ayer recomende largos con un par de huevos y con mucha FED :rolleye:
> 
> hoy ya estamos recogiendo lo que sembramos , porque somos humildes :cook:



Sr. Jato, si Vd jugase con platita real, ahora tendria whiskas para el Mad Catx

Sr. bertok, hay cosas que son como son, le tengo mucho aprecio, pero hoy tocaba esto. La semana que viene nos reiremos juntos .... seguro.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esperas bajadas los próximos dias , no me creo nada



Se supone que debemos hacer caso a nuestros análisis y mire el mío de primera hora...

Los datos discordantes ahora mismo, niveles saliendo por abajo, pero el indicador de corto diciendo que la zona de los >8100 hay que tenerla en cuenta. :

Imagine el lío que tengo ahora mismo...

BBVA tengo que revisar al cierre día, puede darme algo más de claridad, en los últimos días estaba relajando indicadores dando posibilidad de subida, y mire hoy.

P.D. Edito que me lo he montado de analisto, sube o baja :XX:

Respuesta clara y directa, personalmente pienso en giro abajo. Si continuara pues me quedaría en fuera de juego.... pero con plusvis, que duele menos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

JJJ you are the special one. Ahora solo nos falta que nos muestres el camino hacia la gloria.

Nadie tiene mano en algun medio de comunicacion? Igual nos vendria bien para mañana que alguien saliera con el rumor que eon esta interesada en iberdrolica o alguna otra cosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Sr. Jato, si Vd jugase con platita real, ahora tendria whiskas para el Mad Catx
> 
> Sr. bertok, hay cosas que son como son, le tengo mucho aprecio, pero hoy tocaba esto. La semana que viene nos reiremos juntos .... seguro.



jugar con platita real no compensa , luego las minusvalias tambien son reales ::


----------



## tarrito (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> JJJ you are the special one. Ahora solo nos falta que nos muestres el camino hacia la gloria.
> 
> Nadie tiene mano en algun medio de comunicacion? Igual nos vendria bien para mañana que alguien saliera con el rumor que eon esta interesada en iberdrolica o alguna otra cosa.



esto puede servir

Vozpópuli - Merkel llega a Madrid con toda la artillería pesada empresarial: Siemens, VW, Bayer, E.On...

edito:

qotd "jugar con platita real no compensa , luego las minusvalias tambien son reales " :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esperas bajadas los próximos dias , no me creo nada



Oh, si

Apurese que el cremat*** ,digo, la sala de fiestas está a tope.

La semana que viene viene un señor de Enagas (que discoteca más rara), a hacer las primeras pruebas del equipo de música.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Edito que me lo he montado de analisto, sube o baja :XX:
> 
> Respuesta clara y directa, personalmente pienso en giro abajo. Si continuara pues me quedaría en fuera de juego.... pero con plusvis, que duele menos.



Me lo traigo que lo había editado y se había quedado atrás.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> JJJ you are the special one. Ahora solo nos falta que nos muestres el camino hacia la gloria.
> 
> Nadie tiene mano en algun medio de comunicacion? Igual nos vendria bien para mañana que alguien saliera con el rumor que eon esta interesada en iberdrolica o alguna otra cosa.



para alcanzar la gloria primero se necesita conocimiento y para alcanzar el conocimiento hace falta humildad :rolleye:

primero les voy a enseñar lo que es la humildad 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Si tengo la carterita vacia, mas humildad aun? mas? en toavia mas?
Dame el conocimiento o te reporto?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si tengo la carterita vacia, mas humildad aun? mas? en toavia mas?



No me extraña que tengas la cartera vacía.

Pagando esas facturas de restaurante ::.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si tengo la carterita vacia, mas humildad aun? mas? en toavia mas?
> Dame el conocimiento o te reporto?



no pues panita asin no son las cosas , empieza por dirigirme una plegaria


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No me extraña que tengas la cartera vacía.
> 
> Pagando esas facturas de restaurante ::.



Me sacan a mi esa factura y esto fregando platos hasta que me meten en la cajeta esa del cementerio.

Yo cuando he ido no me han dejado entrar, no tengo pintas de rico, y eso que a hortera intento ganarme un respeto.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Timofónica está muerta.

"La estrategia de Telefónica pretende fidelizar a los clientes de banda ancha fija y competir con los operadores de ADSL como Jazztel u Orange, con una estrategia de calidad y velocidad en vez de bajos precios"

Que alguién les diga el tipo de cliente que existirá en España la próxima década.


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

El Churribex hasta 7865   , me palto en pecho (como decia aquel en la tele) no lo habia visto, estaba en exclusiva con sp y dax


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pues panita asin no son las cosas , empieza por dirigirme una plegaria



Con lo que te quiero me pides una plegaria, dame el conocimiento va.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me sacan a mi esa factura y esto fregando platos hasta que me meten en la cajeta esa del cementerio.
> 
> Yo cuando he ido no me han dejado entrar, no tengo pintas de rico, y eso que a hortera intento ganarme un respeto.



¿también puedes hacer un simpa,no? 

supongo que habrá pandoros en la puerta con ganas de hacer con tu cuello un llavero por si a alguien se le ocurre...


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Bua, ahora en cuanto cierre europa el sp a por los 30. Ibex casi un +5%. A estas cotas hace mucho que no se ve una subida asi, respaldada en nada.

Edito: alla van, otro ataque. O frenan o van a las elecciones en maximos de 5 años.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bua, ahora en cuanto cierre europa el sp a por los 30. Ibex casi un +5%. A estas cotas hace mucho que no se ve una subida asi, respaldada en nada.
> 
> Edito: alla van, otro ataque. O frenan o van a las elecciones en maximos de 5 años.



deje que las plusvis vengan a mi señor diosgacela 

que suba la bolsa es algo bueno , no me sea comunista :no:


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2012)

La factura del Nikkibeach es una burrada por culpa del champagne y no de otra cosa. Si te pides 3 formatos especiales (Jeroboam y Mathusalem) de Dom Perignon, estás pidiendo a gritos que te sacudan la cartera, y más en un tugurio como ese. Si van pidiendo botellas de las normales, aunque se tomen 15 o 16 para llegar a la misma cantidad, hubieran pagado la tercera parte. Además en cualquier otro sitio, te pides esas botellas y lo mínimo es que te regalen la langosta y el caviar... pero es que allí eso sería casi ofender al cliente...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿también puedes hacer un simpa,no?
> 
> supongo que habrá pandoros en la puerta con ganas de hacer con tu cuello un llavero por si a alguien se le ocurre...



La primera vez si, las demas ya te conocen. 

Que no es un sinpa facil de hacer, tienes que levantarte ir a saludar a alguien, aunque no lo conozca, y cuando te vas, te vuelves delante de la camarera gritas en voz alta el nombre de deinis o algo que suene a muchos nombre en el extranjero, alguno se girara levantara la mano devolviendote el saludo y le dices a la camarera que la cuenta la paga el.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> La factura del Nikkibeach es una burrada por culpa del champagne y no de otra cosa. Si te pides 3 formatos especiales (Jeroboam y Mathusalem) de Dom Perignon, estás pidiendo a gritos que te sacudan la cartera, y más en un tugurio como ese. Si van pidiendo botellas de las normales, aunque se tomen 15 o 16 para llegar a la misma cantidad, hubieran pagado la tercera parte. Además en cualquier otro sitio, te pides esas botellas y lo mínimo es que te regalen la langosta y el caviar... pero es que allí eso sería casi ofender al cliente...



Si no lo piden para beberselo, es para hacer el sprying ese de los huevos.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La primera vez si, las demas ya te conocen.
> 
> Que no es un sinpa facil de hacer, tienes que levantarte ir a saludar a alguien, aunque no lo conozca, y cuando te vas, te vuelves delante de la camarera gritas en voz alta el nombre de deinis o algo que suene a muchos nombre en el extranjero, alguno se girara levantara la mano devolviendote el saludo y le dices a la camarera que la cuenta la paga el.



Eso no es una cuenta, es un piso en la playa


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2012)

Bertok preguntabas que quién compraba las acciones a estos niveles.

Estando SAN a 5,97 he dado orden de venta si tocaba 5,955....pues bien, me han comprado 3.000 títulos del tirón a 5,954.

Otras veces he vendido y me las compraban más abajo del precio señalado o en diferentes tandas.

Aquí del tirón.

Por tanto que no descartéis que esto siga subiendo, no por esto, sino porque cuando me bajo yo del tren este sigue 300 o 400 puntos más::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok preguntabas que quién compraba las acciones a estos niveles.
> 
> Estando SAN a 5,97 he dado orden de venta si tocaba 5,955....pues bien, me han comprado 3.000 títulos del tirón a 5,954.
> 
> ...



la falta de conocimiento es lo que tiene , el ibex viene de un doble suelo y despues de romper el techo del 7200 con su pullback de manual tiene como objetivo minimo el 8400 .

deje correr las plusvis y corte rapidamente las perdidas :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Donde esta el Sr.Ponzi? espero que mantenga unas iberdrolicas y si no contacte conmigo que de esta le mando alguna cosa para celebrarlo.
> 
> Y mario cogio su fusil...esperaremos que la alegria dure aunque sea hasta 20 noches en la casa del pobre.



Aun mantengo unas pocas iberdrolicas . Eso si he de reconocer que he tenido malos pensamientos, he estado a punto de vender pero en ese mismo instante he cogido una factura la he mirado fijamente y viendo que era un chollo de negocio he decidido dejarme llevar. +6,66% (No se si la cifra sera un aviso de pandoro, hasta que llegue a mi casa disfrutare de las plusvalias) 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

a ver si Mulder está por ahí 

doble o nada a que ha sido un día perfecto


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no lo piden para beberselo, es para hacer el sprying ese de los huevos.



Para eso o para llenar una de las copas esas con go-go incorporada, pero algo beberían porque si no, tampoco sale la cuenta. En fín, que igual estoy defasado en cuento a los usos y costumbres... Pero insisto, el que ha pagado esa factura quería específicamente pagar eso, o más...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun mantengo unas pocas iberdrolicas . Eso si he de reconocer que he tenido malos pensamientos, he estado a punto de vender pero en ese mismo instante he cogido una factura de la luz la he mirado fijamente y viendo que era un chollo de negocio he decidido dejarme llevar. +6,66% (No se si la cifra sera un aviso de pandoro, hasta que llegue a mi casa disfrutare de las plusvalias)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



esa cifra significa muerte por pandoreamiento intenso , mejor adelantese y que no le pandoreen vivo ::


----------



## Sipanha (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la falta de conocimiento es lo que tiene , el ibex viene de un doble suelo y despues de romper el techo del 7200 con su pullback de manual tiene como objetivo minimo el 8400 .
> 
> deje correr las plusvis y corte rapidamente las perdidas :ouch:



Si, como tú, un mes a la contra en cualquier posición que pongas. ::

Amos campeón.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si, como tú, un mes a la contra en cualquier posición que pongas. ::
> 
> Amos campeón.



pues ya ve ustec lo dificil que se me hace tener minusvalias  

es cuestion de conocimiento señor bobama :cook:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *pues ya ve ustec lo dificil que se me hace tener minusvalias  *
> 
> es cuestion de conocimiento señor bobama :cook:



Las pones a huevo. N/C.

1430 pulidos. Huele a cuerno quemado esto.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si Mulder está por ahí
> 
> doble o nada a que ha sido un día perfecto



Ando por aquí cuando tengo un rato libre o decido tomarme un pequeño descanso para sodomizar verbalmente a los perroflauters del foro 

Desde el pasado día 3 el volumen del futuro dl Ibex no destacaba en nada hasta hoy, que han metido bastante en ambas direcciones, sin embargo parece que se deciden finalmente por subidas. De momento septiembre está siendo un mes alcista en el volumen, el saldo mínimo desde el pasado vencimiento del ibex se hizo el último dia de agosto, aunque tampoco lo suben con fuerza, ni meten una cantidad de volumen brutal de una sola vez, van poco a poco y de forma discontinua, quitan un poco y vuelven a poner dos capazos.

PD: cuando el jato dice 'humildad' no se por qué razón entiendo 'humillación' :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

Hoy se han follado todo lo follable...


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mientras tanto en el nikki beach de st tropez, del estilo de los de aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace daño a la vista. Eso que es una "whyskeria" de lujo???. Me ha venido a la cabeza el libro "Usos amorosos de la posguerra española", estaba convencido que estabamos a un paso de rememorar los cortejos de la epoca pero visto lo visto aun quedan rincones donde la visa es la reina de la fiesta.


http://html.rincondelvago.com/usos-amorosos-de-la-posguerra-espanola_carmen-martin-gaite_3.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

Les dejo como han quedado hoy indicadores de BBVA

De mas largo plazo a corto plazo.

IF: 91.4 pasa a 102.6 < 107,4 entrada válida. < 94,52 entrar sin contemplaciones. (este indicador es a medio-largo plazo)

IFC: 58.79 a 66.4 >59,25 esto se pone feo, preparar salida por patas (indicador a corto plazo (hablamos de unas cuantas sesiones)

MM10: 2.92-7.13 > 5,83 a correr como galgos. 


Para tener un punto de referencia pongo el punto más claro de entrada en los últimos meses.


20 julio 2012

IF: 54.1
IFC: -11.27!!!!! < -12.61 a por ellos (el día siguiente se metió en esa zona)
MM10: -7.70 <-6.36 entrar a muerte

Lo más parecido a la situación actual:

1-julio-2011 (venta)
144.3-56.25-6.18 Cotización: 8.342

18 julio 2011 (compra)
93.2-8.7- (-6.02) Cotización 7.029

21 Julio 2011 (venta)

115.8-23.76-6.98 Cotización 7.830

Como podéis ver el indicador a corto es muy rápido y da señales muy válidas

Tengo que decir que en estas últimas semanas los indicadores no han dado señales claras. De la entrada de finales de julio, daba señales de salir sobre el 17 de agosto y a partir de ahí lo han trabajado de tal forma que había cierto riesgo de entrada, por lo que se tenía que hacer compra en los días 23 y 24 de agosto, pero con poca carga, debido a que el mm10 no daba señal fuerte.

HDP

Un poco lioso, y por eso si alguien quiere aclaración la hago sin problema.

P.D. A quien siga el blog, interesante comparar estas entradas con lo dicho en las jornadas a partir del 20 de Julio y hasta el 4 de agosto. En ese momento se empezó a fraguar la subida en la que aún estamos metidos y que tenía un primer objetivo en los 7340, ampliables a 77xx....

Vamos subidos en pepón, pero cada vez da los saltos mas fuertes..... en cualquier momento habrá ostiazo, pero como siempre se dice, "pasito a pasito"


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Para eso o para llenar una de las copas esas con go-go incorporada, pero algo beberían porque si no, tampoco sale la cuenta. En fín, que igual estoy defasado en cuento a los usos y costumbres... Pero insisto, el que ha pagado esa factura quería específicamente pagar eso, o más...



Aunque quites los 90000 euros de don perignon, te quedan 17000 euros para 16 comensales, a 1000 pavos por cubierto, por unas lubinas y unas langostas y unos gramos de caviar. Y sin un mísero gâteau . 

A esos finolis me los llevaba yo a cenar a casa manolo, o a una buena bodega y por 15 euros se ponían como el kiko.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Aunque quites los 90000 euros de don perignon, te quedan 17000 euros para 16 comensales, a 1000 pavos por cubierto, por unas lubinas y unas langostas y unos gramos de caviar. Y sin un mísero gâteau .
> 
> A esos finolis me los llevaba yo a cenar a casa manolo, o a una buena bodega y por 15 euros se ponían como el kiko.



Eso es verdad, lo que pasa es que en casa Manolo no sale nadie a aparcarte el Lambo Versace, y lo tienes que dejar en cualquier sitio. ::


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es verdad, lo que pasa es que en casa Manolo no sale nadie a aparcarte el Lambo Versace, y lo tienes que dejar en cualquier sitio. ::



Anda que no...


----------



## paulistano (6 Sep 2012)

Hay cerca de Marbella un Casa Manolo, en un barrio humilde de San Pedro de Alcántara. Típico local gestionado por el dueño donde la carta figura en una libreta escrita a mano.

Muy recomendable, eso sí, ese día dejad el Lambo en casa, pilláis el 911 que es menos cantoso ;-)

Comida Asturiana, pero en general muy buen comer, guisos, carnes y pescados.


----------



## caida libre (6 Sep 2012)

¿Cómo creéis que influirá el rescate de España sobre la bolsa?

Aquí lo anuncian para el 22 de octubre:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/341773-rescate-sera-22-de-octubre.html


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Les dejo como han quedado hoy indicadores de BBVA
> 
> De mas largo plazo a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



por preguntar que no quede sino no contestas da casi igual

que modelos matematicos sigues para obtener (IF) ec diferenciales?


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Sep 2012)

bajada de bme:

El mercado castiga a BME ante la implantacin de la tasa sobre operaciones burstiles


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mañana toca una vela de 20 pipos pero ni puta idea de si para arriba o para abajo. Lo han dejado justo en tierra de nadie. No clues.



Al César lo que es del César.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a pesar del asco que da lo que comenta,
> 
> el video es muy bueno!



Se agradece link..... será un placer ver como joden a una socialista


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me sacan a mi esa factura y esto fregando platos hasta que me meten en la cajeta esa del cementerio.
> 
> Yo cuando he ido no me han dejado entrar, no tengo pintas de rico, y eso que a hortera intento ganarme un respeto.



Estaba pensando ¿Que margen bruto y neto tendra ese negocio?Debe ser algo envidiable. O incluso su Roe o Roa....Me entran ganas de ir al registro mercantil y comprar las cuentas 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por preguntar que no quede sino no contestas da casi igual
> 
> que modelos matematicos sigues para obtener (IF) ec diferenciales?





Dudas sobre los datos hamijo  .
Mi gran compi de viaje en mis inicios fue el SPSS.... 

De cuando le metías datos y tenías que volver al día siguiente a ver que había pasado :XX:


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a preparar una salida de BBVA´s unas acumuladas que llevaba, parte las voy a lanzar, NO ME CREO NADA.









Hoy como estoy de vuelta, capturita de que lo que digo, lo estoy haciendo...::


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Ayer decíamos que hoy habría una vela de 20 pipos ........... ahí la tienen. fap fap fap fap


----------



## atman (6 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer decíamos que hoy habría una vela de 20 pipos ........... ahí la tienen. fap fap fap fap



Sí, R3v3nant nos lo ha recordado antes...

:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi gran compi de viaje en mis inicios fue el SPSS....
> 
> De cuando le metías datos y tenías que volver al día siguiente a ver que había pasado :XX:




Un clásico de culto.

Si al final va a resultar que tiene Ud. más años que El Puma.... ::::


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Un clásico de culto.
> 
> Si al final va a resultar que tiene Ud. más años que El Puma.... ::::



Hoyga que cuando estaba la versión de un solo dígito no hace tanto y uno aún tenia acné juvenil (fapeo´s age)


----------



## burbublase (6 Sep 2012)

Bueno 100% cash, a esperar una semanita en la trinchera.



FranR dijo:


> Dudas sobre los datos hamijo  .
> Mi gran compi de viaje en mis inicios fue el SPSS....
> 
> De cuando le metías datos y tenías que volver al día siguiente a ver que había pasado :XX:



16 bits y emm386?


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Bueno 100% cash, a esperar una semanita en la trinchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 16 bits y emm386?



Ahora sólo está para los valientes y el jato ienso:


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

Anda si con el cambio fiscal son mas rentables los molinos que las centrales nucleares


http://www.expansion.com/2012/09/05/empresas/energia/1346879270.html

Soria me parece que si quieres energia nuclear vas a tener que rebajar la carga impositiva

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dudas sobre los datos hamijo  .
> Mi gran compi de viaje en mis inicios fue el SPSS....
> 
> De cuando le metías datos y tenías que volver al día siguiente a ver que había pasado :XX:



qué es SPSS?

edito: software IBM?


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

Atentos mañana y el lunes a la cnmv, toca renovar cortos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Bueno 100% cash, a esperar una semanita en la trinchera.
> 
> 
> 
> 16 bits y emm386?



Maese este si peina canas...

Hamijo un 486 a tope....y no me empiecen con coñas informáticas que no entiendo. 

Por aquella época dudaba entre estudiar Magisterio Musical o Economía + Estadística.

Ahora toco "Le coq es mort" con la Hohner de muerte


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué es SPSS?



Blasfemo

IBM SPSS software


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Hamijos, los que tradeáis con mucha frecuencia, con una tasa de Tobin del 0,2% ¿habéis calculado lo que os supone la mordida de hacienda?.

En mis cálculos hasta fin de agosto me sale una mordida casi equivalente a mi salario anual bruto 8:.

Esto ya está claro. Hasta que largue del país tendré que operar con un broker extranjero (en la city o usano) y en mercados más libres y sin penalizaciones socialistas.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Maese este si peina canas...
> 
> Hamijo un 486 a tope....y no me empiecen con coñas informáticas que no entiendo.
> 
> ...



MIS HOGOOOSSSS


est. Pardon mais j´ etudie le francais pour hinque de erasmus, tiempo há.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, los que tradeáis con mucha frecuencia, con una tasa de Tobin del 0,2% ¿habéis calculado lo que os supone la mordida de hacienda?.
> 
> En mis cálculos hasta fin de agosto me sale una mordida casi equivalente a mi salario anual bruto 8:.
> 
> Esto ya está claro. Hasta que largue del país tendré que operar con un broker extranjero (en la city o usano) y en mercados más libres y sin penalizaciones socialistas.



No me lo recuerde, que el acumulado de mordidas me pone enfermo....y ahora esto.

ARGGGGGG


----------



## merkax (6 Sep 2012)

Ninguno usa R??
The R Project for Statistical Computing


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me lo recuerde, que el acumulado de mordidas me pone enfermo....y ahora esto.
> 
> ARGGGGGG



No estoy dispuesto a tragarme ésta.

Todo el dinero al extranjero y que trabeje desde allí hasta que llegue con la familia.

Uno menos a pagar los impuestos de la castuza.


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

merkax dijo:


> Ninguno usa R??
> The R Project for Statistical Computing



Pos si, pero es la costumbre y el cariño al SPSS. Además estuve dando cursillos para aprender a manejarlo... a médicos. !QUE TIEMPOS!


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

A los que trabajamos posiciones a muy corto plazo, el rejón en forma de pipos será tremendo.

El pipeo se muere.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dudas sobre los datos hamijo  .
> Mi gran compi de viaje en mis inicios fue el SPSS....
> 
> De cuando le metías datos y tenías que volver al día siguiente a ver que había pasado :XX:



¿Y que hacías? ¿análisis de regresión? ¿clustering?. 

Mi proyecto fin de carrera fue hacer un paquete estadístico.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

> Hamijos, los que tradeáis con mucha frecuencia, con una tasa de Tobin del 0,2% ¿habéis calculado lo que os supone la mordida de hacienda?.En mis cálculos hasta fin de agosto me sale una mordida casi equivalente a mi salario anual bruto 8:.Esto ya está claro. Hasta que largue del país tendré que operar con un broker extranjero (en la city o usano) y en mercados más libres y sin penalizaciones socialistas.




Vas a tener que convertirte al fundamentalismo. Un 0,2% en nuestra disciplina son las migajas del gato . Donde me van a crujir va a ser en los fondos, los dias de jauja sin pagar apenas comisiones seran cosa del pasado :what:

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los que trabajamos posiciones a muy corto plazo, el rejón en forma de pipos será tremendo.
> 
> El pipeo se muere.



pues porque ustec y algunos foreros viajales no aprovechan y estiran la pata ya , dejen los mercaos para los jovenes :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vas a tener que convertirte al fundamentalismo. Un 0,2% en nuestra disciplina son las migajas del gato . Donde me van a crujir va a ser en los fondos, los dias de jauja sin pagar apenas comisiones seran cosa del pasado :what:
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



El fundamentalismo no me va :no:

Seguiré desde el extranjero.

Para expaña ni un sólo leuro.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos si, pero es la costumbre y el cariño al SPSS. Además estuve dando cursillos para aprender a manejarlo... a médicos. !QUE TIEMPOS!



pero esos programas sirven para trading ?


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues porque ustec y algunos foreros viajales no aprovechan y estiran la pata ya , dejen los mercaos para los jovenes :fiufiu:



3X trollaco.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Sep 2012)

Muy buenas tardes a todos, no se porque tengo una sensacion un tanto estraña, me fui un par de dias de minivacaciones y cuando llego a un lugar con internet veo este peponian que me ha hecho saltar todos los stop, menos el de ibe.

Por un lado aliviado porque mando a freir unas santanderes con plusvis interesantes, creia que me habia vuelto a quedar como inversorh a largo plazo en ese mojon

Por otro lado preocupado porque pocas veces una buena noticia para la bolsa significa una buena noticia para las personas, por mi lado que los den, es hora de que entren otras gacelas al juego. Yo vere la caida desde la barrera, y con cuidado, ir robando bolsas de pipas al mercado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Venga voy a poner alguna mas que parece que el tema ha dado de si, yo he llegado a esta pagina porque en otro foro lo han puesto escandalizados, yo de esto estoy vacunado de Marbella.







pero es que te vas a pedir una copa con tres amigos y sales a


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

y luego he visto esto y digo, tela el Capitan Bertok y su mujer, como tienen las metralletas para el mad max con las plusvis del pipeo

Photo by dominicanbarbie &bull; Instagram


----------



## loblesa (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Y que hacías? ¿análisis de regresión? ¿clustering?.
> 
> Mi proyecto fin de carrera fue hacer un paquete estadístico.



Long life a SAS :


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Venga voy a poner alguna mas que parece que el tema ha dado de si, yo he llegado a esta pagina porque en otro foro lo han puesto escandalizados, yo de esto estoy vacunado de Marbella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me escandaliza es que con esos gastos te traigan la cuenta en esos papelajos... Qué menos que presentarlo en petit point!


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero esos programas sirven para trading ?



Es un paquete estadístico, sirve para lo que lo que lo quieras usar.

Investigación de Mercados
Econometría
Medicina (crecimiento de poblaciones de bichitos y esas cosas)
....

Naturalmente no solo basta con el SPSS, con esto puedes crear modelos predictivos, discriminar variables.....

Ahora el toque final de cada uno, que de eso es lo que no se habla.


----------



## loblesa (6 Sep 2012)

Hikkake Pattern
Gráfico Diario

ABENGOA	
ABERTIS A 
ACERINOX 
APERAM 
B.SABADELL 
FERROVIAL 
IAG	

¿Alguna predilección?


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Y que hacías? ¿análisis de regresión? ¿clustering?.
> 
> Mi proyecto fin de carrera fue hacer un paquete estadístico.



El proyecto fin de carrera tenía que usar desde el conteo de casos  hasta el exit para salir del programa.

En definitiva usar el paquete entero aplicado a diversos estudios con datos reales.

No he picado tantos datos en mi vida ::

En Investigación de Mercados este SW es fundamental, tiene un modulo de Mk Directo muy bueno, y las herramientas para lanzamiento de nuevos productos, segmentación de mercados...etc son realmente fantásticas.


----------



## ponzi (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Venga voy a poner alguna mas que parece que el tema ha dado de si, yo he llegado a esta pagina porque en otro foro lo han puesto escandalizados, yo de esto estoy vacunado de Marbella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha sorprendido su conocimiento del sector hostelero de lujo. Ademas de la calidad contrastada de un buen bmw usted por algun casual conoce algun holding o empresa cotizada que sea propietaria de semajantes locales???Hay que ser todo un artista para vender monedas de un euro como si de billetes de 500 se tratase

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2012)

Hola, disculpad antes que nada por mi aportación "hoygan" style, pero os hago una pregunta rápida y sencilla: ¿vender BME como alma que lleva el diablo?

Yo lo veo tan claro que me entran dudas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Yo le digo como se llama el creador del invento:
Industry Insiders: Jack Penrod, Nikki Beach Principal - Nightlife - BlackBook

busque si eso. Hay complejos de esos que estan participadas por grandes empresas cotizadas, por emporios de hoteles y casinos americanos.

Tambien tiene lo de billionare muy nuevo en España ahora donde segun dicen quiso meter mano el yerno de ansar y no le dejaron. Habladurias, por lo que he visto, tiene el toque de Agag.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

Los usa andan un poco como si pero no, verdad?


----------



## Gimli (6 Sep 2012)

No quiero ensuciarles el hilo con una pregunta de novato, pero si alguien me la puede contestar me haria muy feliz! A dia de hoy, si compro un ETF inverso del IBEX, es legal? Se me puede caer el pelo? Como me pillan? Veo que en Renta4 hay un par disponibles y con la que se avecina en octubre... verdad que me entienden?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los usa andan un poco como si pero no, verdad?



no pierda la FED a la minima :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hola, disculpad antes que nada por mi aportación "hoygan" style, pero os hago una pregunta rápida y sencilla: ¿vender BME como alma que lleva el diablo?
> 
> Yo lo veo tan claro que me entran dudas



Hamijo, le han dado duro en la linea de flotación de su negocio a medio / largo plazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pierda la FED a la minima :rolleye:



Me has enviado ya el paquete?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me has enviado ya el paquete?



que corran los bytes señor chinito :vomito:


----------



## burbufilia (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, le han dado duro en la linea de flotación de su negocio a medio / largo plazo.



Pues nada, mañana dividendo de despedida y encantado de haberla conocido 

Menos mal que pilla el jarro de agua fría en alcista y la caída a ultracorto no será violenta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que corran los bytes señor chinito :vomito:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Bueno damos por hecho un cierre en maximos en usa no??? tienen que dejarlo bonito.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno damos por hecho un cierre en maximos en usa no??? tienen que dejarlo bonito.



no le sobra razon señor diosgacela


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Les dejo como han quedado hoy indicadores de BBVA
> 
> De mas largo plazo a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



todo bien hasta que llego a este post, y me doy cuenta que no me entero de la misa la mitad.. : ienso:

me da alguna pista buen hombre de donde puedo empezar a tirar del hilo para ver si entiendo lo de IF, IFC, MM10 (media movil 10 ? )

o


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno damos por hecho un cierre en maximos en usa no??? tienen que dejarlo bonito.



Amigo, subestimamos al enemigo y ahora toca aguantar la retirada



Felicitar a los putos larguistas, perdimos una batalla pero la guerra será nuestra. Hasta el final


----------



## FranR (6 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> todo bien hasta que llego a este post, y me doy cuenta que no me entero de la misa la mitad.. : ienso:
> 
> me da alguna pista buen hombre de donde puedo empezar a tirar del hilo para ver si entiendo lo de IF, IFC, MM10 (media movil 10 ? )
> 
> o



IF: índice de Fran
IFC:Índice de Fran a corto
MM10: MarketMaker un 10 (en homenaje a Luis)

No busque más :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, subestimamos al enemigo y ahora toca aguantar la retirada
> 
> 
> 
> Felicitar a los putos larguistas, perdimos una batalla pero la guerra será nuestra. Hasta el final



señol bertok hay que aprovechar tambien el lado largo del mercado , no me sea un padawano fanatico :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol bertok hay que aprovechar tambien el lado largo del mercado , no me sea un padawano fanatico :rolleye:



Hasta el fin de agosto tengo 453 operaciones en el lado largo ::

Te queda mucho que aprender, fly.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, subestimamos al enemigo y ahora toca aguantar la retirada
> 
> 
> 
> Felicitar a los putos larguistas, perdimos una batalla pero la guerra será nuestra. Hasta el final



Retirarme?? ni harto de vino. Incluso me sumaria si fuesen subidas con buena base y fundamental. Peeeero, la proxima patinada voy a meter hasta los huevos...::.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IF: índice de Fran
> IFC:Índice de Fran a corto
> MM10: *MarketMaker* un 10 (en homenaje a Luis)
> 
> No busque más :XX:



¿por donde anda el señor de los caracoles?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta el fin de agosto tengo 453 operaciones en el lado largo ::
> 
> Te queda mucho que aprender, fly.



453 operaciones , es ustec un tradel 

aun le falta mucho por aprender , la platita esta en los plazos de un par de semanas :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Retirarme?? ni harto de vino. Incluso me sumaria si fuesen subidas con buena base y fundamental. Peeeero, la proxima patinada voy a meter hasta los huevos...::.



Paciencia, los devoraremos a su debido tiempo ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IF: índice de Fran
> IFC:Índice de Fran a corto
> MM10: MarketMaker un 10 (en homenaje a Luis)
> 
> No busque más :XX:



y yo que me pensaba que era un lenguaje secreto para forrarse e irnos todos al bistro ese de saint tropez a celebrarlo..

mi gozo en un pozo.

tendre que continuar con el pluriempleo, pues.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 453 operaciones , es ustec un tradel
> 
> aun le falta mucho por aprender , la platita esta en los plazos de un par de semanas :rolleye:



Claro en un par de semanas no te salta el SL de 1000 puntacos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

estos tradels no aprenden :rolleye:

453 operaciones , hay que me lol :XX:


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos tradels no aprenden :rolleye:
> 
> 453 operaciones , hay que me lol :XX:



En el corto hay otro pico 

El día que aprendas a contar los verdes, te paso la hoja de cálculo 8:


----------



## Krim (6 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda si con el cambio fiscal son mas rentables los molinos que las centrales nucleares
> 
> 
> Iberdrola y Endesa echan un pulso al Gobierno con el cierre de Garoa,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com
> ...



Es que este tío es un cachondo. 40 millones de euros, si la central funciona 8.000 horas, son 13€/MWh, vamos, les pones un impuesto del 15~20% de su facturación, así de repente, normal que se planteen cerrarla XD.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el corto hay otro pico
> 
> El día que aprendas a contar los verdes, te paso la hoja de cálculo 8:



el que esta contando los verdes es tu brokel


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Ahi lo tienen, en maximos. Estos yankis son de lo mas predecible.

Mañana otra tacada con el dato de empleo y lo llevan a 1450 sin despeinarse estos tios.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que esta contando los verdes es tu brokel



No te creas :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahi lo tienen, en maximos. Estos yankis son de lo mas predecible.
> 
> Mañana otra tacada con el dato de empleo y lo llevan a 1450 sin despeinarse estos tios.



que el dios de los mercados le oiga señor diosgacela :baba:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que el dios de los mercados le oiga señor diosgacela :baba:



Joer... Iba a decir lo mismo... Qué yuyu!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Sep 2012)

Iberdrola, cerca de los 3,55-3,60 del 2º impulso, los alcanzará en breve:





Telefónica, tb cerca de los objetivos del 3º impulso:





Gas Natural y Acerinox tb van por buen camino.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Sep 2012)

Forero de nick muertoviviente, deje ya de citarme. No quiero ni que ud. pierda el tiempo conmigo ni viceversa. Se lo agradecere eternamente.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos tradels no aprenden :rolleye:
> 
> 453 operaciones , hay que me lol :XX:



Hombre pedazo de artista, con un par de trades no andaría quejándose de la tasa Tobín.

Andas un poco despistado. Voy a aprovechar para dejar la previsión. Decidan ustedes qué quiere decir.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos tradels no aprenden :rolleye:
> 
> 453 operaciones , hay que me lol :XX:





Gatencio, la tasa Tobin no afecta a los mind traders como Ud. 

Show respect,


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Sep 2012)

McDonald's ultima la apertura de sus primeros locales para vegetarianos - Yahoo! Finanzas España

La cadena estadounidense de restauración rápida McDonald's prepara la apertura de sus primeros establecimientos especializados en comida vegetariana que estarán ubicados en dos de los principales centros de peregrinación en India en el marco de su estrategia de expansión en mercados donde las vacas son sagradas y comer carne de ternera es un tabú, según informa 'Financial Times'.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Sep 2012)

En todo caso, apostar al 3.000. Desde luego, ya he dicho que prohibir cortos en 5900 solo tiene sentido si la hostía fuera de espanto, pq para caer a 4700 que podría darse en un primer caso, no prohibes cortos y dejas de recaudar una millonada por operaciones. Todos nos estamos aprovechando de esta subida (yo desde el umbral de 6700, umbral de entrada reforzado por encima de 7200), pero es un ajuste que refuerza el derrumbe, nada más. El próximo año caerán todos, será horrible. Ya veo 4 (antes 3) estrategias técnicas que nos mandan de aquí a un tiempo a esos niveles.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2012)

General Máximo Bertok Meridius, seguimos en pie junto a usted.










bertok dijo:


> Amigo, subestimamos al enemigo y ahora toca aguantar la retirada
> 
> 
> 
> Felicitar a los putos larguistas, perdimos una batalla pero la guerra será nuestra. Hasta el final


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, la tasa Tobin no afecta a los mind traders como Ud.
> 
> Show respect,



A ver si vamos poniendo la marca registrada a eso del mind trading, que aquí no se respeta ya nada!!!

Por lo demás, enhorabuena a los putos larguistas y reporte al chinazo por postear nuestras facturillas... no se te puede invitar a ná!


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

No es por tocar los huevos pero el bono a 10 años está por encima del 6% (no sé que coño está celebrando los mercados). Draghi promete comprar bonos para que baje más pero solo si España se mete en la senda del rescate y sus condiciones. Como éstas acojonan ..... RameroJoy intentará hacerse el sueco pero verá que la prima de riesgo no baja y al contrario subirá muchísimo ante la no acción del policastro hispanistaní.
Este tío es tan chulo que cualquier día sale diciendo que eso de pedir el rescate se verá ya que de momento se está financiando baratito en el tramo de dos años. Si lo hace, acto seguido le meten una hostia sideral en los mercados. Pero de las del 8% IBEX y todo.

Aquí hay tela que cortar porque ahora que se les ha aflojado un poquito la soga, van a darse mus que es algo muy español. Ya verán qué cagada hacen por el camino. Tengan en cuenta que RameroJoy le tiene más miedo a las condiciones del rescate que a un nublado.
No puede ser todo tan fácil, la Merkel tiene que haber vomitado fortaleza a la hora de imponer las condiciones del rescate.

Y qué dice el chart?, pues que todo está alcista de cojones pero también que hay sobrecompra.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Sep 2012)

Me comentaba un amigo que había visto en la página de Muld..... perdón, Cárpatos este apunte sobre el EUR/Dólar


*Euro contra el dólar
[Imprimir]
A las 16h hay un importante vencimiento de opciones con strike en 1,2625*


La verdad es que a pesar del Peponian del S&P han tirado el valor del euro hasta los 1.2570 aprox desde 1.2630 aprox. y se ve una "V" muy evidente con el vértice justo a las 16h (vencimiento), llevándolo de nuevo hasta los 1.2640.

Estabamos esperando la ola y la hemos cogido en 1.2580 hasta 1.2640. Le he comprado unas latitas de whiskas a nuestro jjj paperjota. Espero que el cabronazo muestre hulmidá y no se coma solo la gelatina dejando la carne como hace de costumbre 


Mi pregunta es si sabéis quién ha perdido y quien ha ganado con ese movimiento en la cotización (hasta el forex va a resultar ser un chicharro :ouch


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

Sinceramente, la situación de Inditex no me convence para los larguitas de muy largo plazo.

Ganará 3000 milllones si no se tuerce y vale casi 60.000 millones. Mucho es.
Está previsto que en 2012 suba el beneficio por acción sobre el 20% y en bolsa ya lleva una subida de más del 50%.

El chart dice que puede y debe seguir subiendo pero montarse ahí ya es tarde desde el punto de vista de asumir un riesgo acotado si comienza una corrección.


----------



## Janus (6 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me comentaba un amigo que había visto en la página de Muld..... perdón, Cárpatos este apunte sobre el EUR/Dólar
> 
> 
> *Euro contra el dólar
> ...



Hay que andarse con ojo ya que hoy en el hilo había mucho fap fap fap fap con que se había superado una directriz bajista etc.... pero es cierto que ahora está enfrentando los máximos de principios de julio.


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es por tocar los huevos pero el bono a 10 años está por encima del 6% (no sé que coño está celebrando los mercados). Draghi promete comprar bonos para que baje más pero solo si España se mete en la senda del rescate y sus condiciones.



Pues echa tus cuentas de a cuanto tiene que subir el IBEX con un bono al 5%, que digo yo que al menos Mariano&Windows habran conseguido eso... O menos.

Y es que o baja el bono y suben las valoraciones en bolsa o todo el tinglado de la deuda publica europeda se va a la mierda.... y eso es algo que no puede pasar. Al menos no todavia que centroeuropa va tirando....


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

> > Iniciado por Janus
> > No es por tocar los huevos pero el bono a 10 años está por encima del 6% (no sé que coño está celebrando los mercados). Draghi promete comprar bonos para que baje más pero solo si España se mete en la senda del rescate y sus condiciones.
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo solo compraran bonos a cp < 3 años. Si el bono se pone al 4-5% la rentabilidad de las empresas mas solventes estaran de media un 2% por encima, es decir un 6%-7% o lo que es lo mismo un ibex entre 8300-8500 como mucho. Seguramente por la zona de 8300para el ibex 2600 eurostoxx y 1550 sp esprobable que asistamos a figuras de techo a cp para posteriormente caer un 10%-15%. Ese es uno de los escenarios que manejo viendo los cortos declarados en la cnmv. Tampoco os fieis mucho porque analizar los mercados a cp no es mi especialidad.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Pues echa tus cuentas de a cuanto tiene que subir el IBEX con un bono al 5%, que digo yo que al menos Mariano&Windows habran conseguido eso... O menos.
> 
> Y es que o baja el bono y suben las valoraciones en bolsa o todo el tinglado de la deuda publica europeda se va a la mierda.... y eso es algo que no puede pasar. Al menos no todavia que centroeuropa va tirando....



Llega un momento en el que el bono no cotiza en la bolsa. Lo que viene cotizando es que va desapareciendo el riesgo de corto plazo de que haya una quita por no poder refinanciar y esa quita afectaría a los bancos sobremanera. Será cuestión de tiempo.

No olviden que lo que baja sube y lo que sube baja. No piensen que Google vale 40.000 millones más ahora que hace mes y medio porque el negocio ha mejorado sustancialmente. Ya bajará cuando le toque. Idem para Inditex, Apple, Linkedin etc..... En el lado contrario de la balanza están las solares y las carboneras. Ya les llegará el momento de ser muy alcistas. Es simplemente un tema de flujo de dinero. A donde va, se monta la fiesta ............ y cuando lo retiran, se monta el trinchaculos gacelón. Siempre fue así.


----------



## Kaoska_p (7 Sep 2012)

Hola, me vais a disculpad pero últimamente he estado OUT del tema de la Bolsa, y ahora he visto lo de la tasa Tobin.

Si tienes cuenta en Activotrade, cuyo broker pertenece a saxobank, ¿te afecta la implantación de la tasa??


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llega un momento en el que el bono no cotiza en la bolsa. Lo que viene cotizando es que va desapareciendo el riesgo de corto plazo de que haya una quita por no poder refinanciar y esa quita afectaría a los bancos sobremanera. Será cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> No olviden que lo que baja sube y lo que sube baja. No piensen que Google vale 40.000 millones más ahora que hace mes y medio porque el negocio ha mejorado sustancialmente. Ya bajará cuando le toque. Idem para Inditex, Apple, Linkedin etc..... En el lado contrario de la balanza están las solares y las carboneras. Ya les llegará el momento de ser muy alcistas. Es simplemente un tema de flujo de dinero. A donde va, se monta la fiesta ............ y cuando lo retiran, se monta el trinchaculos gacelón. Siempre fue así.



Estas jugando con fuego Janus. Las carboneras usanas son maquinas de perder dinero y las solares van de camino.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=DEO

Te acuerdas de Diageo??

Para celebrar la visita de Pepon os dejo elegir...

-gintonic (tanquere)
-cervecita
-champag
-Vino

 Por desgracia la empresa esta empezando a dejar de ser barata, una pena porque es un negocio muy bueno

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kikepm (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas jugando con fuego Janus. Las carboneras usanas son maquinas de perder dinero y las solares van de camino.
> 
> 
> DIAGEO PLC-SPONSORED ADR (DEO:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Hombre Diageo jejejjje hay trabajó mi churrita. La de Zacapas que nos hemos ventilado por un módico precio :: Aún sacamos alguno por medio de alguna compañera a buen precio.


----------



## carvil (7 Sep 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> Hola, me vais a disculpad pero últimamente he estado OUT del tema de la Bolsa, y ahora he visto lo de la tasa Tobin.
> 
> Si tienes cuenta en Activotrade, cuyo broker pertenece a saxobank, ¿te afecta la implantación de la tasa??




Hay que esperar y ver lo que hacen.... Mi apuesta brindis al sol 



Salu2


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2012)

Creo que lo tengo claro....pero hay gente que me está haciendo dudar.

Ejemplo:

Empresa cotiza 10 euros, pongo stop en 8.....pero un día abre y de golpe se marca un hueco bajista de madre y señor mío hasta 2.

pregunta:

¿El stop queda arrastrado hasta 2 y salta o salta en 8?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que lo tengo claro....pero hay gente que me está haciendo dudar.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...




a mi me salto en 2


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a mi me salto en 2



Ok, a mí me pasó una vez con una acción en USA, pero quería alguna otra opinión.

Gracias.


----------



## peseteuro (7 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que lo tengo claro....pero hay gente que me está haciendo dudar.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...





El stop te envia una orden asi que si has puesto un stop de venta a mercado y abre en 2 se te ejecutará al precio que demanden en la cinta en ese momento.

Otra cosa es que pongas un stop limitado a 8 o más


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

Sr. Caronte, yo opero con ordenes condicionadas que se llaman (stops).


He de relllenar varios apartados, 

En el primero me piden la condición de venta, al menos en mi brokel es que "la acción tenga valor igual o inferior"...o "igual o superior" a cierto precio. 

Por tanto si el precio es igual o inferior se cumple la circunstancia, se lanza la orden de venta.



Ahora bien, hay un segundo apartado en el que decimos a qué precio las queremos vender...y ahí decidimos poner un precio o poner "a mercado". Si pones a mercado, y abre con gap:: Es lo que pasaría si tienes stop a 8 o menos y abre a 2....se venderían.


Es lo que entiendo yo, no sé si van por ahí los tiros.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparidos para el brutal rally lateral :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Caronte, yo opero con ordenes condicionadas que se llaman (stops).
> 
> 
> He de relllenar varios apartados,
> ...



como muy bien dices, a mi me ha llegado a pasar el tener una orden condicionada de "inferior o igual a " 8 euros con orden de venta en 7.98, y haberse vendido (abrió en 7.5) el 40% en 7.98 y el resto en 8.03., y logicamente seguir subiendo.....pero yo fuera.


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como muy bien dices, a mi me ha llegado a pasar el tener una orden condicionada de "inferior o igual a " 8 euros con orden de venta en 7.98, y haberse vendido (abrió en 7.5) el 40% en 7.98 y el resto en 8.03., y logicamente seguir subiendo.....pero yo fuera.



Eso lo aprendí en una parecida a esa que comentas, cuando Prisa estaba en los 0,75:Aplauso:

Puse mal los stops, me comí todo el riesgo de bajada y cuando rebota se me venden.

Ya no nos pasa


Por cierto, ibex en los 8.000 según futuros. Hoy vamos a sacarle platita:Baile:

Cortistas, dad gracias a la prohibición, tendríais el culo como un bebedero de "gatos"::


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso lo aprendí en una parecida a esa que comentas, cuando Prisa estaba en los 0,75:Aplauso:
> 
> Puse mal los stops, me comí todo el riesgo de bajada y cuando rebota se me venden.
> 
> ...



Si seguimos así un par de días más, se me ponen las SAN en verde.
Y todo eso sin avatares del Zodiaco.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es por tocar los huevos pero el bono a 10 años está por encima del 6% (no sé que coño está celebrando los mercados). Draghi promete comprar bonos para que baje más pero solo si España se mete en la senda del rescate y sus condiciones. Como éstas acojonan ..... RameroJoy intentará hacerse el sueco pero verá que la prima de riesgo no baja y al contrario subirá muchísimo ante la no acción del policastro hispanistaní.
> QUOTE]
> Está por encima del 6% y la prima de riesgo sobre los 500 ptos con el ibex rondando los 8.000 ptos. Imagina a donde nos iremos cuando el ibex vuelva a a entrar en tendencia primaria bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > No es por tocar los huevos pero el bono a 10 años está por encima del 6% (no sé que coño está celebrando los mercados). Draghi promete comprar bonos para que baje más pero solo si España se mete en la senda del rescate y sus condiciones. Como éstas acojonan ..... RameroJoy intentará hacerse el sueco pero verá que la prima de riesgo no baja y al contrario subirá muchísimo ante la no acción del policastro hispanistaní.
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si seguimos así un par de días más, se me ponen las SAN en verde.
> *Y todo eso sin avatares del Zodiaco.*



Estás jugando con fuego


----------



## ghkghk (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > No es por tocar los huevos pero el bono a 10 años está por encima del 6% (no sé que coño está celebrando los mercados). Draghi promete comprar bonos para que baje más pero solo si España se mete en la senda del rescate y sus condiciones. Como éstas acojonan ..... RameroJoy intentará hacerse el sueco pero verá que la prima de riesgo no baja y al contrario subirá muchísimo ante la no acción del policastro hispanistaní.
> ...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (7 Sep 2012)

Guanos dias mister Jato....según vaya la sesión podremos previa colecta entre los foreros recompensarle con esto


----------



## peseteuro (7 Sep 2012)

Este fin de semana Rajoy a través de Guindos dirá que España no se baja los pantalones tan fácilmente, y sumando posible vuelta al ruedo de los cortos el lunes volveremos a la senda de los osos.

Con una prima en 448 no vamos a pedir un rescate, por lo menos vamos a esperar a que se acerque a los 700


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que lo tengo claro....pero hay gente que me está haciendo dudar.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



El punto que pones el stop es el que lo activa, luego la venta es a mercado (al menos en los cutre brokers que yo he usado hasta ahora).

Así que salta al detectar <8 y te lo vende a 2.


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Sep 2012)

Los yankees van super cachondos con el QE3:

Fed Likely to Ease Even With Strong Jobs Report

Desde luego es una opción...


----------



## peseteuro (7 Sep 2012)

¿ EL Santander regala dinero ?

En una semana 2 conocidos me cuentan:

1- Joe! antes del verano compré acciones del Santander y en poco más de un mes ya llevo ganando casi un 50%!! jojojo!!

2- ¿ Sabes que metí 40.000€ en el Santander y cuando vuelvo de vacaciones me encuentro que ya se han convertido en 55.000€ ?


saquen sus conclusiones, pero no huele nada bien estas subidas sin tener correcciones importantes


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ EL Santander regala dinero ?
> 
> En una semana 2 conocidos me cuentan:
> 
> ...



te olvidas del guaneo del 33% mientras los demas indices todavia subian


----------



## diosmercado (7 Sep 2012)

Viendo el comportamiento del bono y del ibex afirmo que españa ha sido rescatada ayer, por mucho que en el foro digan que no. Estamos en el 5,78% a 10 años. hace una semana estabamos en el 6,6%. El que no lo quiera ver es que es tolai.


----------



## peseteuro (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te olvidas del guaneo del 33% mientras los demas indices todavia subian



Si, pero me refiero a una subida tan vertical desde Julio


----------



## diosmercado (7 Sep 2012)

Otro empujon 8000 superados. Como se esta poniendo esto.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Sep 2012)

Bueno amigos, me toca cambiar de aires. Mi destino... sur de hispanistan. Asi que con maletas listas mee dispongo a marchar.

Cuidado con estas subidas tan euforicas y verticales sustentadas solo en palabras. Al lorito.

Hasta mas ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Si, pero me refiero a una subida tan vertical desde Julio



esta dentro de la normalidad mas disoluta :rolleye:


----------



## judas iskariote (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver Nokia que tiene un triple mínimo en 1,881 en timeframe horario. Es bajista pero el r/r ahora mismo puede ser bueno. Entramos con stop loss de 200 euros.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (7 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero esos programas sirven para trading ?



Cualquier técnica o herramienta o formula que, a partir de unos datos de entrada, te permita obtener unos datos de salida o detectar patrones de comportamiento, etc por poder, podría servir para trading. El estocástico o la media móvil, no son más que formulas que te dan una información sobre los datos de entrada que has metido, y no es más que una de las miles de cosas que se podrían usar.

Por ejemplo, podría servir para trading el coger los últimos.... no sé, 60 puntos de cierre del mercado y buscar la función que ajusta esos 60 puntos usando técnicas de interpolación o cualquier otra técnica de ajuste. Y una vez obtenida esa función, calcular si es creciente o decreciente, sus puntos de inflexión, máximos y mínimos, etc. ¿Podría usarse para trading? Sí. ¿Funcionaría? al 99,99999% de seguridad diría que si usas eso acabas debajo de un puente, pero un día por curiosidad podría programarlo, hacer mindtrading y ver que pasa (por echarse unas risas). 

Así que para trading podrían servir miles y miles de cosas, aunque otra cosa muy distinta es que cualquier técnica o herramienta sirva para tener aciertos y obtener plusvis. Lo jodido es encontrar una técnica fiable. Y si la encuentras (como FranR, que tiene sus propias formulas), lógicamente no vas a contarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

pero se obtiene mucha ventaja si se usa la mas poderosa de las maquinas , me refiero al cerebro claro :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

Fuera en iberdrolas, telefónicas, gas natural, acerinox y fcc. Objetivo cumplido +, por cierto, más del 10% que se comentaba por aquí. Ahora esperemos el próximo ajuste.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno amigos, me toca cambiar de aires. Mi destino... sur de hispanistan. Asi que con maletas listas mee dispongo a marchar.
> 
> Cuidado con estas subidas tan euforicas y verticales sustentadas solo en palabras. Al lorito.
> 
> Hasta mas ver.



Suerte! Y ya verá que no se vive tan mal! 
Eso sí, cuide que no le de un shock con la de chonis, kinkis y demás que se puede encontrar según a que ciudad vaya. 

En Sevilla me han dicho que hay un montón, y hacen cosas raras en la oficina.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:
> 
> 
> > cuando hay que ser bajistas no lo son y cuando hay que ser alcistas lo mismo , asi os va gacelillas :ouch:
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> muertoviviente dijo:
> 
> 
> > Te remito a los post, ahí he dicho cuando había que entrar y salir y en que valores (hoy se han cumplido objetivos por cierto), lo demás es jauja que a veces respondo como es éste el caso. La diferencia es que yo me baso en algo a priori, más o menos creíble, pero algo, y MV explica lo que ya ha pasado
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Fuera en iberdrolas, telefónicas, gas natural, acerinox y fcc. Objetivo cumplido +, por cierto, más del 10% que se comentaba por aquí. Ahora esperemos el próximo ajuste.



En usted estaba yo pensando... excellente monsieur ANHQV!


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno amigos, me toca cambiar de aires. Mi destino... sur de hispanistan. Asi que con maletas listas mee dispongo a marchar.
> 
> Cuidado con estas subidas tan euforicas y verticales sustentadas solo en palabras. Al lorito.
> 
> Hasta mas ver.



Verás el Mad-max en riguroso directo.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Ahi mis iberdrolicas que tentaciones me estais dando

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr.anus (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahi mis iberdrolicas que tentaciones me estais dando
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo sali de ahi esta mañana, cogi el dividendo mas unas pequeñas plusvis ) ahora a ver los toros desde la barrera


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo sali de ahi esta mañana, cogi el dividendo mas unas pequeñas plusvis ) ahora a ver los toros desde la barrera



querra decir a ver las plusvis desde la barrera señor annunaked :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:
> 
> 
> > como los largos desde 1400 sp500
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En usted estaba yo pensando... excellente monsieur ANHQV!



Que va, ha salido nada más, otras veces, se fallará, lo importante es que la ganancia regular sea consistente.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> querra decir a ver las plusvis desde la barrera señor annunaked :fiufiu:



Los ultimos euros, para los expertos.


----------



## Flaubert (7 Sep 2012)

Hacienda prepara una nueva tasa en el mercado bursátil - CincoDías.com

Y yo que me alegro...)


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

Esos gaps de la apertura de hoy en ibex y dax .... ummmmmmmm


----------



## juanfer (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Fuera en iberdrolas, telefónicas, gas natural, acerinox y fcc. Objetivo cumplido +, por cierto, más del 10% que se comentaba por aquí. Ahora esperemos el próximo ajuste.



Yo me baje del tren antes de que hablara el Draghi, me he comido un 7 u 8 % de beneficios, pero bueno el ultimo euro para los demás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Flaubert dijo:


> Hacienda prepara una nueva tasa en el mercado bursátil - CincoDías.com
> 
> Y yo que me alegro...)










¿No se da cuenta que esto es una medida de cara a la galería? Ya se alegrará más cuando se recauden menos impuestos y le recorten de nuevo sus derechos sociales, le aumenten el iva, y tal  Y digo estas medidas por no decir robo encubierto mediante otros cauces más sutiles. Subida de luz con la consiguiente mordida para el estado, bajada/congelación de pensiones, etc.


----------



## gamba (7 Sep 2012)

Pedazo de combo se van a marcar los Mariano boys, entre la tasa Tobin y la reforma del impuesto sobre rentas del capital. Parece que estan preparando el terreno para sacarlo hoy en el consejo de ministros.


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Este fin de semana Rajoy a través de Guindos dirá que España no se baja los pantalones tan fácilmente, y sumando posible vuelta al ruedo de los cortos el lunes volveremos a la senda de los osos.
> 
> Con una prima en 448 no vamos a pedir un rescate, por lo menos vamos a esperar a que se acerque a los 700



Exacto, pero eso tiene facil remedio, solo hay que dejar hablar a los politicos. No tardaran mucho en decir algo y entonces cuando suba, SI que tendran que pedir el rescate.


----------



## boquiman (7 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Exacto, pero eso tiene facil remedio, solo hay que dejar hablar a los politicos. No tardaran mucho en decir algo y entonces cuando suba, SI que tendran que pedir el rescate.



En cuanto se peguen la machada de que si han presionado a Europa o alguna gilipollez por el estilo como han hecho otras veces, ya veremos...

Unos blogs que encontré por ahí a ver que os parecen:
Sobrevivir en los mercados: APERTURA)
PSICOBLOG. - Blog de bolsa: Ibex: Análisis tras el cierre de 06-09-2012
El apasionante mundo de la Bolsa: Bueno,bueno,bueno...


----------



## vyk (7 Sep 2012)

Bueno...tras llegar a palmar 14.000 aurelios :8: en mis Santanderes ahora las tengo en verde (+2.400). Stop Loss ajustado y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

Por cierto, como me entere quien es el que está troleando las 5 estrellas del hilo en los últimos meses...le van a llover host*** como panes.


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

Pero bueno, todas las gacelillas estan vendiendo o pensando en vender.

Me estais acongojando.....me veo vendiendo, arggggg


----------



## vyk (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero bueno, todas las gacelillas estan vendiendo o pensando en vender.
> 
> Me estais acongojando.....me veo vendiendo, arggggg



Hombre...personalmente, si he aguantado pérdidas importantes mi intención, ahora que la cosa pinta bien es dejar correr el verde. Eso si, el stop bien puestito. Santo Tomás una y no más.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

Yo quiero hoy al barbas anunciando la Q3, y de rebote que prepara la Q4.

fap, fap, fap, fap


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero bueno, todas las gacelillas estan vendiendo o pensando en vender.
> 
> Me estais acongojando.....me veo vendiendo, arggggg



A ver si hemos hecho la gacelada y va a cumplirse lo del "sentimiento contrario", mekawen tó.
El gato escaldado de agua fría huye (Otros tienen el conocimiento y la humildá)


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Sep 2012)

German Industrial Output Unexpectedly Increased in July - Bloomberg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Quien viernes a las doce sigue abierto.....


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quien viernes a las doce sigue abierto.....



¿Y perdernos el chute de los payrolls?


----------



## Seren (7 Sep 2012)

Y el euro para arriba..., y eso después de anunciar droghi que compraria de forma ilimitada bonos españoles e italianos:8::8:, en roman paladino que imprimirá lo que le salga del cojón. Esto demuestra que la manipulación de USA es brutal, ya avisé que no bajaría de 1,20, es su punto de ahogo o de lanzamiento del QE como ha hecho en las dos ocaciones anteriores. Si los paises de la eurozona en problemas logran salir de éste berenjenal el dolar va a pasar a segundo plano como moneda de reserva, ojito a estas cositas que se vienen años interesantes.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Vendidas las iberdrolillas al menos hasta que vea como quedan los cortos en la cnmv (Como estan acostumbrados a trabajar mas bien poco seguramente no publiquen los datos hasta el lunes)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quien viernes a las doce sigue abierto.....



_Que está arriesgando su ojete es algo cierto._





Se acabó la semana, cierro la tienda de ultramarinos. Creo que no le puedo pedir mucho más... sería abusar ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Hombre...personalmente, si he aguantado pérdidas importantes mi intención, ahora que la cosa pinta bien es dejar correr el verde. Eso si, el stop bien puestito. Santo Tomás una y no más.



No, no....si no lo decía por ti expresamente....sino por anhqv que ha vendido, ponzi pensándoselo, yo vendí ayer y me estoy pensando vender mi último paquete de santander, y seguro que alguno más por ahí ha vendido....me mosquea, vamos a acertar todos el punto de salida??



En resumen, que se venda euro arriba, euro abajo, lo importante son los números verdes:Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Sep 2012)

Que le pasa a arcelor mt. que vá como un fuego!!???


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Sep 2012)

De estos 3 posts de junio:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514426-post3530.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514457-post3532.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514521-post3534.html






PD2: Si el recuento es correcto, dejaros de perroflautadas de rescates y demás, *ahora vendría un señor rebote*

PD: Otra cosa importante, las ondas2 y 4 NUNCA son iguales, ni en duración, ni en formación ni en estructura, así que viendo que la Onda2 fue muy corta, *espero una Onda4 (rebote) larga* y de estructura más compleja.

Sabias palabras pardiez a la vez que humildes y técnicas, como debe ser, tirando un poco de imaginación la tendencial 2-4 de grado mayor pasa a mediados de agosto por los 7650, donde se juntaría con la tendencial alcista de muy largo plazo perdida. A ver si esto levanta un poco el ánimo en las maltrechas filas larguistas... 

Como vengo diciendo estos últimos meses, estamos en una situación parecida a finales de 2008, para mi estamos en diciembre08 ahora mismo...

Saludos...

Edito: En la gráfica el final de la Onda3 dentro de la C está en el 599x, luego bajamos hasta el 590x, es ahí donde acabó la Onda3, ahora estamos completando la Onda4 (rebote)


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No, no....si no lo decía por ti expresamente....sino por anhqv que ha vendido, ponzi pensándoselo, yo vendí ayer y me estoy pensando vender mi último paquete de santander, y seguro que alguno más por ahí ha vendido....me mosquea, vamos a acertar todos el punto de salida??
> 
> 
> 
> En resumen, que se venda euro arriba, euro abajo, lo importante son los números verdes:Baile:



He vendido las iberdrolas. Se que valen mas pero prefiero esperar a ver que han hecho las manos fuertes con los cortos. Si al final se produce el esperado recorte volvere a entrar esta vez incluso en empresas financieras. En san ahora mismo hay mas por perder que por ganar, es algo que tienes que valorar, igual un sp es suficiente. La verdad es que santander y bbva estan gestionando bien sus negocios internacionales, en los dos el beneficio de operaciones sigue creciendo.Los malos resultados vienen exclusivamente por las provisiones. El valor tangible para santander seria 5,2 y para bbva 6,05 y los objetivos a medio plazo 7,5 san y 8 para bbva. Si te gusta santander entre 5,2-5,5 seguramente podras recomprar

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, doble techo en repsol en 16,1x...? o


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No, no....si no lo decía por ti expresamente....sino por anhqv que ha vendido, ponzi pensándoselo, yo vendí ayer y me estoy pensando vender mi último paquete de santander, y seguro que alguno más por ahí ha vendido....me mosquea, vamos a acertar todos el punto de salida??
> 
> 
> 
> En resumen, que se venda euro arriba, euro abajo, lo importante son los números verdes:Baile:



Bueno, he vendido pq ha cumplido el objetivo y aunque pienso que puede irse a los 3,8-4,1 justificable por AT, no tengo la certeza +- fiable de que lo vaya a realizar en breve, si quizás después de otro ajuste. Bueno, este finde lo explicaré en gráficos.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De estos 3 posts de junio:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514426-post3530.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514457-post3532.html
> ...



Entonces el rebote seria mas alla de los 8600. En la grafica, en lo que fue la brutal subida alcista apenas hubo correcciones, las esperas en esta? las circunstancias no son las mismas ni mucho menos. De verdad que creo que despues de las elecciones americanas la tendencia puede darse la vuelta perfectamente, ya que la situacion economica del empuje del 2009, 2010, era mejor que la actual, ademas las perspectivas son mas negras que entonces.

Que los dioses te oigan.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Me estoy oliendo una reduccion de cortos importante.La cnmv podia ser un poquito mas eficiente, eso de dejar el trabajo del viernes para el lunes o martes es de juzgado de guardia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De estos 3 posts de junio:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514426-post3530.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6514457-post3532.html
> ...



Ahí veo una onda 5 extendida (dentro de la onda 3) más larga que la onda 3 de ese ciclo, y además con + volumen diario, algo que no parece muy correcto con la teoría. Por lo demás, fenomenal trabajo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Entonces el rebote seria mas alla de los 8600. En la grafica, en lo que fue la brutal subida alcista apenas hubo correcciones, las esperas en esta? las circunstancias no son las mismas ni mucho menos. De verdad que creo que despues de las elecciones americanas la tendencia puede darse la vuelta perfectamente, ya que la situacion economica del empuje del 2009, 2010, era mejor que la actual, ademas las perspectivas son mas negras que entonces.
> 
> Que los dioses te oigan.



Hola materesfacil, como pongo en el post, creo que estamos como en diciembre08, mira lo que vino luego. Es una Onda4 de libro, contratendencia y sin volumen, para mi en breve tiene que comenzar el viaje a los 5400. Hoy nos hemos parado en el fibo61,8% del movimiento 9350-5905. 8030 más o menos.
Los anteriores fibos eran fibo38,2% 7220 y fibo50% 7620, les suenan....? 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ahí veo una onda 5 más larga que la onda 3, y además con + volumen diario, algo que no parece muy correcto con la teoría.



Hola ANHQV, la teoría dice que la Onda3 NUNCA es la más corta, no que deba ser la más larga, en este caso, la más corta es la Onda1.

Saludos...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola ANHQV, la teoría dice que la Onda3 NUNCA es la más corta, no que deba ser la más larga, en este caso, la más corta es la Onda1.
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno, depende, yo siempre he estudiado que era la + profunda y con mayor volumen normalmente salvo que la onda 5 sea extendida o en zig-zag con sus subondas internas, pero aunque la veo extendida, no le veo esos ajustes. Si te fijas añadiendo volumen, en esa onda 5 extendida había mucho volumen. Con las ondas superiores estoy de acuerdo y que estamos en una onda 4 ahora también.
En todo caso, estupendo trabajo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola materesfacil, como pongo en el post, creo que estamos como en diciembre08, mira lo que vino luego. Es una Onda4 de libro, contratendencia y sin volumen, para mi en breve tiene que comenzar el viaje a los 5400. Hoy nos hemos parado en el fibo61,8% del movimiento 9350-5905. 8030 más o menos.
> Los anteriores fibos eran fibo38,2% 7220 y fibo50% 7620, les suenan....?
> 
> Saludos...



Para ir a los 5400 tendriamos que asistir a incrementos importantes en las posiciones cortas (los peces gordos no dejarian pasar por alto semejante movimiento sin su correspondiente tasa de peaje), llevamos mes y medio justamente haciendo lo contrario. Ojo a los datos que publique el funcionario de la cnmv.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, depende, yo siempre he estudiado que era la + profunda y con mayor volumen normalmente salvo que la onda 5 sea extendida o en zig-zag con sus subondas internas, pero aunque la veo extendida, no le veo esos ajustes. Si te fijas añadiendo volumen, en esa onda 5 extendida había mucho volumen. Con las ondas superiores estoy de acuerdo y que estamos en una onda 4 ahora también.
> En todo caso, estupendo trabajo. Muchas gracias.



Posiblemente tengas razón, de todas formas lo importante es que esto parece una Onda4, normalmente es muy rara, al ser contratendencia, pilla a todo el mundo con el pie cambiado, sin saber muy bien que hacer, si subirse al carro, si bajarse, etc... la última Onda4 de nivel fue sept-dic08 por eso pongo el ejemplo para que la gente se fije. 

En aquella ocasión hicimos suelo en octubre08 (Lehman y tal) en 77xx, recuperamos en una semana hasta 988x, volvimos a caer a 77xx y volvimos a subir hasta el 9800. Cuando todo el mundo pensaba que estábamos alcistas bajón hasta el 6700, fin de Onda5, y comienzo del gran rebote, OndaB.

Saludos...

PD: Y enhorabuena por tus posts!


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Sep 2012)

magistral escuela


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2012)

yo quiero un mistico 10700.

voy a probar suerte
https://twitter.com/rbotic_myth


----------



## aitor33 (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, doble techo en repsol en 16,1x...? o



Para ignorantes...que significa...


Le indico: iba a venderlas hasta que lei su mensaje que me ha hecho recular::


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Entonces el rebote seria mas alla de los 8600. En la grafica, en lo que fue la brutal subida alcista apenas hubo correcciones, las esperas en esta? las circunstancias no son las mismas ni mucho menos. De verdad que creo que despues de las elecciones americanas la tendencia puede darse la vuelta perfectamente, ya que la situacion economica del empuje del 2009, 2010, era mejor que la actual, ademas las perspectivas son mas negras que entonces.
> 
> Que los dioses te oigan.



Hamijo, si estamos en Diciembre de 2008 todavía falta una caída muy brusca de unos 3 meses para sacudirse a os larguistas. 8:


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola materesfacil, como pongo en el post, creo que estamos como en diciembre08, mira lo que vino luego. Es una Onda4 de libro, contratendencia y sin volumen, para mi en breve tiene que comenzar el viaje a los 5400. Hoy nos hemos parado en el fibo61,8% del movimiento 9350-5905. 8030 más o menos.
> Los anteriores fibos eran fibo38,2% 7220 y fibo50% 7620, les suenan....?
> 
> Saludos...



LCASC, excelente análisis.

Le pongo un pero: Espero una caída para sacudirse a los larguistas (aprox hasta los 6.600). en el fondo de esta caída estará el momento clave ya que si sigue hacia abajo y pierde los 5.900, no habrá ni rebote ni hostias (caerá a los infiernos).


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

Menudo reversal


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

El conocimiento y la humildad del mercado de valores


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaHWEOBZBtI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Esos gaps de la apertura de hoy en ibex y dax .... ummmmmmmm



Churribex cumpliendo, para que luego digan.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola materesfacil, como pongo en el post, creo que estamos como en diciembre08, mira lo que vino luego. Es una Onda4 de libro, contratendencia y sin volumen, para mi en breve tiene que comenzar el viaje a los 5400. Hoy nos hemos parado en el fibo61,8% del movimiento 9350-5905. 8030 más o menos.
> Los anteriores fibos eran fibo38,2% 7220 y fibo50% 7620, les suenan....?
> 
> Saludos...



Es decir, estamos en el tramo alcista antes de la caida definitiva no? es por concretar posturas. Gracias y un beso fuerte.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> LCASC, excelente análisis.
> 
> Le pongo un pero: Espero una caída para sacudirse a los larguistas (aprox hasta los 6.600). en el fondo de esta caída estará el momento clave ya que si sigue hacia abajo y pierde los 5.900, no habrá ni rebote ni hostias (caerá a los infiernos).



Pero que hijoperra cortista mas acojonante es usted. Dios, quiero salir, quiero salir, pero antes quiero ganar, quiero ganar.


----------



## tonuel (7 Sep 2012)

el apocalipsis se acerca hamijos... :S


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

el QE todo lo puede


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

el oros se a puesto palote :Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

Desde la ignorancia mas supina creo que queda recorrido al alza, no tengo claro si hasta los 8200 o 8600, eso no lo sabe ni dios que jugase a esto. Algunos indicadores asi lo afirman:

1º El petroleo sigue subiendo, un indicador.

2º las elecciones son en noviembre, segundo indicador.

3º Es tan increible esta subida que nadie se la cree, tercer indicador.

4º Las gacelas estan vendiendo, cuarto indicador.

5º Muertoviviente opina que vamos a morir, quinto indicador. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

JuanLu en la tele!!, Hablando del rescate

Es la señal!!

Los místicos 17000 ya están a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero que hijoperra cortista mas acojonante es usted. Dios, quiero salir, quiero salir, pero antes quiero ganar, quiero ganar.



Oiga, no le he faltado el respecto y le pido que me mantenga el mismo respeto.

El escenario que planteo es el que creo más probable, a riesgo de equivocarme.

Este escenario es tan respetable como el suyo, que ni lo conozco ni me importa.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

pero si el gran muertoviviente esta largo desde los 1400 del sp500 , no difame ustec al todopoderoso :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Oiga, no le he faltado el respecto y le pido que me mantenga el mismo respeto.
> 
> El escenario que planteo es el que creo más probable, a riesgo de equivocarme.
> 
> Este escenario es tan respetable como el suyo, que ni lo conozco ni me importa.



Yo delante de usted me arrodillo y rezo. 

Pero dejeme tener miedo, en dios tambien se caga la gente. ::


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JuanLu en la tele!!, Hablando del rescate
> 
> Es la señal!!
> 
> Los místicos 17000 ya están a la vuelta de la esquina



Donde se puede ver este momento sublime?


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si el gran muertoviviente esta largo desde los 1400 del sp500 , no difame ustec al todopoderoso :ouch:



Pero si el joro esta palote no me cuadra. Sigue las señales, dice el señor, y el joputa los mando 40 años a dar vueltas por el desierto.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo delante de usted me arrodillo y rezo.
> 
> Pero dejeme tener miedo, en dios tambien se caga la gente. ::



OK.

Tenga suerte y respete su SL.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero si el joro esta palote no me cuadra. Sigue las señales, dice el señor, y el joputa los mando 40 años a dar vueltas por el desierto.



el oro se a dao la vuelta , descuentan claramente QE , ustec no se entera de na :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Donde se puede ver este momento sublime?



En A3, que lo tienen como hanalisto referer


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el oro se a dao la vuelta , descuentan claramente QE , ustec no se entera de na :ouch:



Para empezar estoy semiborracho, que pa eso son las fiestas de mi pueblo. Y no, no me entero de nada. Pero Me acaba de dar una alegria, Q3,Q3,Q3.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Para empezar estoy semiborracho, que pa eso son las fiestas de mi pueblo. Y no, no me entero de nada. Pero Me acaba de dar una alegria, Q3,Q3,Q3.



a vale esta ustec borrachilla


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2012)

¿No hay un solo optimista por aqui ya a excepsion del jato pardo?

El sr.A no he sido capaz de encontrarlo ni con paco lobaton. Pondre la gota "optimista" al gran pastel que dibujan.

----El ibex ha alcanzado en esta ultima gran bajada contando con la inflacion oficial un descuento de hasta el 70% que se dice pronto, de 1000 euros de cotizacion en el pico maximo ha llegado a 300 euros el dia de los 5905 puntos. Una caida parecida en magnitud a la de la gran depresion habida cuenta de que hay que contar con la deflacion que se produjo entonces. Estas cifras claro estan cogidas sobre pinzas, no me he parado a realizarlas de una manera minuciosa y puede que en ese caso el resultado se alejaria de lo que cito, asi que tampoco hay que tomarselo muy en serio.

----Si realizan una comparativa de los principales indices europedos mas importantes, siempre me hace gracia lo de importante plaza financiera de los de interlobotomia, veran como el ibex se encuentra ahora situado a la par que sus homologos stoxx, cac, aex...

----La expansion monetaria que el BCE cada vez deja ver con mas claridad tendra un efecto riqueza sobre la bolsa de manera positiva, el ejemplo al otro lado del charco es esclarecedor.






----La mayoria del dinero del ibex proviene de fuera, no me vale el argumento de España se convertira en el escenario de la nueva trilogia madmaxista. 

----El ibex7, porque eso de ibex35 es uno de los mejores chistes que hay en España, se sustenta sobre las compañias que todos sabemos, analicen esas compañias y analizaran el ibex. Lo demas a dia de hoy es tal morralla, que solo sirve para endulzar el caldo pero no lo puede echar a perder.

----Tenemos a nadal, correl, el jato pardo aunque es peruano pero esta afincado en lavapies, pepinos, mucho chorizo, al honorable si es que la mujer cuando le pida el divorcio le deja algo y dentro de no mucho el mayor cluster de pvtas de toda europa en alcorcon, y el sexo es el segundo mayor negocio del mundo, asi que ustedes sabran.


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En A3, que lo tienen como hanalisto referer



Que pena, tendre que esperar 2 dias hasta que lo cuelguen en la web.


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2012)

Otra novata gacelilla que se sale a las 12h con +12% en Ibe y +10% en Rep. Directo a ING al 4, no me vaya yo a emocionar pensando que siempre es tan fácil ganar esto en 3 semanas.
No se si quitarme también las Indras...


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿No hay un solo optimista por aqui ya a excepsion del jato pardo?
> 
> El sr.A no he sido capaz de encontrarlo ni con paco lobaton. Pondre la gota "optimista" al gran pastel que dibujan.
> 
> ...



Aqui uno (optimista)!!!!, no para el churribex y mirando mucho (hojo que estoy fuera) ..... Una cosa es un indice y otra son valores en particular (ningun valor del ibex)


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

que poca FED y que pocos huevos :ouch:

el triste destino de las gacelas comehierba ::


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que poca FED y que pocos huevos :ouch:
> 
> el triste destino de las gacelas comehierba ::



Por una vez en la vida, en esta y otras, estoy a favor del gato, en la FED confio.
Sera en noviembre.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2012)

Yo sigo dentro y de momento no voy a vender... 
Gacela dixit.


----------



## @@strom (7 Sep 2012)

Aapl 680,19$


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

> Otra novata gacelilla que se sale a las 12h con +12% en Ibe y +10% en Rep. Directo a ING al 4, no me vaya yo a emocionar pensando que siempre es tan fácil ganar esto en 3 semanas.No se si quitarme también las Indras...




Yo lo tengo contratado desde el mes pasado. Sin embargo he querido contratar otro mas y me dicen que meta 500 eu mas y no lo entiendo porque apenas he gastado y estoy ahorrando en modo madmax. Estos de ing son unos cachondos apenas estamos a dia 7 y ya quieren que incremente mi saldo


----------



## @@strom (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo tengo contratado desde el mes pasado. Sin embargo he querido contratar otro mas y me dicen que meta 500 eu mas y no lo entiendo porque apenas he gastado y estoy ahorrando en modo madmax. Estos de ing son unos cachondos apenas estamos a dia 7 y ya quieren que incremente mi saldo



Yo esta mañana he contratado el 4% a un año con liquidación trimestral y sin vinculación con Bancaja (Bankia)


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

Joder el eurodolar

se disparó


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

a los catastrofistas ya os digo que la bolsa no va a bajar por debajo de los 6000 puntos, ya estamos prácticamente rescatados y los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar.


----------



## Jucari (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> a los catastrofistas ya os digo que la bolsa no va a bajar por debajo de los 6000 puntos, ya estamos prácticamente rescatados y los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar.



Y los pisos nuncabajan....:rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

Sr. Vivomuriente,

he oído que con el horo se gana platita,

pero no quiero que me engañe gente sin un background y un portfolio demostrables, gente sin fama ni tradición en este mundo tan cruel de los mercados financieros.

Por eso recurro a Ud., y le pregunto,

debo comprar horo, o vender tungsteno? No le puedo decir cuantas onzas, liras y contratos, para no alertar a los institucionales.

Gracias por darlo todo, a cambio de nada

siempre suyo,

Mr. P


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> a los catastrofistas ya os digo que la bolsa no va a bajar por debajo de los 6000 puntos, ya estamos prácticamente rescatados y los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar.



Es posible pero no lo aseveraría con tanta contundencia ::

EPIC OWNED on the floor.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Jucari dijo:


> Y los pisos nuncabajan....:rolleye:



Todavía quedan de esos :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> a los catastrofistas ya os digo que la bolsa no va a bajar por debajo de los 6000 puntos, *ya estamos prácticamente rescatados y los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar*.




Y dígame, Trolletti Illuminati...

¿Qué cojones tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?


----------



## @@strom (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> a los catastrofistas ya os digo que la bolsa no va a bajar por debajo de los 6000 puntos, ya estamos prácticamente rescatados y los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar.



El mercado griego no paró de subir tras el primer rescate.............oh wait.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre sólo por preguntar ayer a que hora cerro ayuanto hasta y después de Mario
Bros


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es posible pero no lo aseveraría con tanta contundencia ::
> 
> EPIC OWNED on the floor.



me juego el owned, esto es foropesimistas y los mercados ya saben que no vamos a quebrar "gracias" al próximo rescate


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> me juego el owned, esto es foropesimistas y los mercados ya saben que no vamos a quebrar "gracias" al próximo rescate



Bienvenido al hilo, aquí tenemos hueco todos con independencia del pelaje que llevamos ::


----------



## @@strom (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> me juego el owned, esto es foropesimistas y los mercados ya saben que no vamos a quebrar "gracias" al próximo rescate



¡Viva España, coño!


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

Jucari dijo:


> Y los pisos nuncabajan....:rolleye:



ya sé que los que creen que la bolsa va a implosionar me vais a criticar, pero como ya he dicho antes, los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

cita: ¡Viva España, coño!


lo que tu digas:rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre sólo por preguntar ayer a que hora cerro ayuanto hasta y después de Mario
> Bros




¿Cerrar ayer? pues... antes de las 12 seguro.... no le sé decir la hora exacta, pero sí recuerdo que poco más allá de las 12 estaba ya fuera de la oficina... ¿por?


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bienvenido al hilo, aquí tenemos hueco todos con independencia del pelaje que llevamos ::



gracias, contribuiré en lo que pueda a este hilo


----------



## Econauta_borrado (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ya sé que los que creen que la bolsa va a implosionar me vais a criticar, pero como ya he dicho antes, los mercados saben que no vamos a quebrar



¿Algún argumento?


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y dígame, Trolletti Illuminati...
> 
> ¿Qué cojones tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?



más de lo que crees, muchas empresas tienen deudas pendientes del estado y además ¿quien va a dar dinero a Bankia y otras entidades si el estado quiebra?, la bolsa se hundiría, pero es más fácil llamar troll a alguién que rebatir sus argumentos:rolleye:


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

Econauta dijo:


> ¿Algún argumento?



¿algún argumento para decir que la bolsa va a bajar 4000 puntos?


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

Dedicado a todos los que hacen posible este hilo, imagino que si escuchan la cancion se veran de alguna manera identificada con ella. Gracias.

[YOUTUBE]TsnFx20Pl8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo tengo contratado desde el mes pasado. Sin embargo he querido contratar otro mas y me dicen que meta 500 eu mas y no lo entiendo porque apenas he gastado y estoy ahorrando en modo madmax. Estos de ing son unos cachondos apenas estamos a dia 7 y ya quieren que incremente mi saldo



que pasada tienes razón, a mi tampoco me lo dejan contratar ya, tengo que meter unos cuantos miles para poderlo hacer. Pues rapidito que se iran.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo esta mañana he contratado el 4% a un año con liquidación trimestral y sin vinculación con Bancaja (Bankia)



No trabajo ni con Bankia ni Popular ni caixagalicia ni sabadell. Mira que sea un ipf puro ya que son muy dados a asociarlo a otros productos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> que pasada tienes razón, a mi tampoco me lo dejan contratar ya, tengo que meter unos cuantos miles para poderlo hacer. Pues rapidito que se iran.



Yo creo que es por tener mas de un deposito promocional. Espero que ibanesto no tarde en enviarme la documentacion asi aprovechare las promociones de los dos bancos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que es por tener mas de un deposito promocional. Espero que ibanesto no tarde en enviarme la documentacion asi aprovechare las promociones de los dos bancos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



la duda que tengo es que si quito la pasta de la cuenta naranja y la envio por ejemplo a Ibanesto, si automaticamente me cancelan un deposito en ING por el mismo valor que he tranferido. Eso seria una put.ada.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

En el fondo soy un sentimental, ya echo de menos mis iberdrolillas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el fondo soy un sentimental, ya echo de menos mis iberdrolillas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Recompralas, que se acaban, que me las quitan de las manos oiga.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> la duda que tengo es que si quito la pasta de la cuenta naranja y la envio por ejemplo a Ibanesto, si automaticamente me cancelan un deposito en ING por el mismo valor que he tranferido. Eso seria una put.ada.



No lo se, nunca lo he probado. Supongo que sera solo por una parte

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

Parece que el dia se acaba, las gacelas han estado vendiendo a saco para tener el pajaro en la mano, pero las perdidas no parecen muy graves. La semana que viene marcara la tendencia, los leones volveran a entrar en escena y decidiran la direccion del viento.

Imposible saber cual va a ser. Yo apuesto al verde. Con lo cual ya saben, sentimiento contrario, bajada alos infiernos.


----------



## Econauta_borrado (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> la bolsa va a bajar 4000 puntos?



Gracias por responder con nada. no ensucio más el hilo. ciao.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Sr. Anónimo123.
Primero bienvenido al hilo. Su entrada ha sido un poquito bombilla 

Su argumento de por qué la bolsa no va a bajar más de cierto nivel es algo naif. En resumen suena a "el gobierno (UE en este caso) no lo permitirá". Usted cree que el dinero de ese rescate viene gratis? Habla de las deudas. Cree de verdad que las deudas de las empresitas del ibex vienen de impagos por parte del estado?

Por otro lado algunos sí que tenemos argumentos, basado en AT (por mucho que el pollo se despoye) para pensar que nos vamos más para abajo. Pero todos nos podemos equivocar.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Recompralas, que se acaban, que me las quitan de las manos oiga.



Hasta que no publique la cnmv las posiciones cortas me mantendre al margen. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> la duda que tengo es que si quito la pasta de la cuenta naranja y la envio por ejemplo a Ibanesto, si automaticamente me cancelan un deposito en ING por el mismo valor que he tranferido. Eso seria una put.ada.



Los que yo tuve con ING funcionaban exactamente así :rolleye: Al final lo moví todo a otra entidad, y ya aprovecharé un depósito de "dinero nuevo" cuando pase la cuarentena de ING, porque ahora mismo me sigue pidiendo varios miles de ingreso en la cuenta naranja para empezar a poder contratar depósitos con esos miles inmovilizados en la naranja. Una película muy rara, y eso que por lo demás estoy muy contento con ING.

PD: Ojito en todo caso, que hasta ING ofrece "depósitos" rarillos:


> Por eso en ING DIRECT lanzamos el Nuevo Depósito Bolsa GARANTIZADO.
> 
> Un Depósito a 36 meses con el que al vencimiento, pase lo que pase, *usted nunca perderá NADA y con el que podrá ganar MUCHO*, hasta un 21% de rentabilidad máxima (6,56% T.A.E.).
> 
> ...



8:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Cerrar ayer? pues... antes de las 12 seguro.... no le sé decir la hora exacta, pero sí recuerdo que poco más allá de las 12 estaba ya fuera de la oficina... ¿por?



disculpe la tardanza estaba en veteranos , de haber estado hasta el final hubiera trincado 100-70 pipos sin problemas ayer gane 70 euros con un mini ibex nada para usted (joer 7700-7770) soy un cagao


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Los que yo tuve con ING funcionaban exactamente así :rolleye: Al final lo moví todo a otra entidad, y ya aprovecharé un depósito de "dinero nuevo" cuando pase la cuarentena de ING, porque ahora mismo me sigue pidiendo varios miles de ingreso en la cuenta naranja para empezar a poder contratar depósitos con esos miles inmovilizados en la naranja. Una película muy rara, y eso que por lo demás estoy muy contento con ING.



Yo he conseguido contratar un deposito con ellos hace un mes y ahorrando a pelo sin traer dinero de otra entidad. Pero me deben tener fichado porque no me quieren dar mas 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arminio_borrado (7 Sep 2012)

A ver, los INGeros.

No me digais ahora que no conoceis el truco del cambio de foto . Es que por lo que os leo, parece ser que no.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo he conseguido contratar un deposito con ellos hace un mes y ahorrando a pelo sin traer dinero de otra entidad. Pero me deben tener fichado porque no me quieren dar mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya, si eso ya lo hice yo, la cuestión es que al mover fuera de la naranja (y de ING) el dinero, ahora quieren que reequilibre el karma con ellos antes de dejarme contratar depósitos de nuevo. Vamos, que mi ahorro con ellos es "negativo" según sus baremos, y he de nivelarlo.

Con un ejemplo en número redondos lo explicaré mejor.

Digamos que tenía 10k€ en la cuenta naranja y me ofrecieron un depósito al 3,6% por el dinero "ahorrado" con ellos en el último año. Bien, pues una vez finalizado el depósito (a los 4 meses), el dinero vuelve a la cuenta naranja, con los intereses.
Hasta ahí bien, pero es cuando empieza la película:

Sacándolo todo de la cuenta naranja (a la cuenta nómina o fuera de ING, da lo mismo), se necesita volver a ingresar 10k€ más esos intereses en la c. naranja para, desde ese momento optar de nuevo a depósitos con el dinero que supere esa cantidad (por eso decía lo de inmovilizar la pasta en la naranja)

Total, que preferí moverlo todo a otra entidad que me da más que la cuenta naranja y cuando pasen los meses necesarios para que el ahorro del "último año" no sea negativo, ya veré si hay depósitos interesantes y vuelvo. :fiufiu:

PD: Arminio, algo había oído/leído, pero si es lo de tener otra cuenta ING a nombre de la jefa o algo similar, ni lo he intentado, la verdad...


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ¿algún argumento para decir que la bolsa va a bajar 4000 puntos?



Por téssssssnico ::


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Sep 2012)

menuda robasta 20 puntos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Sep 2012)

Biennnnnnn tenemos chico nuevo en la oficina y es optimistaaaaaaaaa. Hoy el dia es de color de rosa, mis iberdrolicas tambien han subido un 2%. Y mis tef esas no se ni a que precio las compre...pero tambien suben. Daimler pepon desde hace tiempo y LVMH tambien.

Dios les bendiga a todos estos dias de descanso, las calles continuan en su sitio, si quizas un poco mas sucias, pero estamos vivos y vamos tirando.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Biennnnnnn tenemos chico nuevo en la oficina *y es optimistaaaaaaaaa*.



_Hoyga_ que yo ya estaba por aquí hace rato...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2012)

Máquina de Cerveza - Memueroporuno.com

me lo compraré con lo que he ganado hoy, o mejor dicho dejado de perder.
tambien soy optimista, he ido perdiendo hasta un 8% en IAG y pienso aguantar hasta sacar un 4% de beneficio, eso sí con avatar de caballero.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

Qué HP en Nokia, me sacarón por stop por poquito y ahora subiendo como una descosida. Cosas que pasan en este pasto de tiburones.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

Yo cada vez veo más probable una corrección para la semana que viene.

Esta vez la peor parte se la van a llevar en usa


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Sep 2012)

A los que hablais de depositos. Todos aquellos superiores al 3% NO son depositos garantizados. Segun me informaron en mi banco. Cubiertos por el FDG solo se pueden dar al 3%.

(Ese FDG que esta vacio, por cierto)


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> A los que hablais de depositos. Todos aquellos superiores al 3% NO son depositos garantizados. Segun me informaron en mi banco. Cubiertos por el FDG solo se pueden dar al 3%.
> 
> (Ese FDG que esta vacio, por cierto)



¿de dónde has sacado eso?


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> A los que hablais de depositos. Todos aquellos superiores al 3% NO son depositos garantizados. Segun me informaron en mi banco. Cubiertos por el FDG solo se pueden dar al 3%.
> 
> (Ese FDG que esta vacio, por cierto)



Ing opera con el fgd de holanda. Por poder si pueden ahora en los test extres les penalizan mucho

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿de dónde has sacado eso?



Pues mire, pregunté en un banco y me dieron el 2.50 TAE un plazo fijo cubierto por FDB.

Miré en otro quejandome de los pocos intereses que daban. Me contó el director del banqoque efectivamente el Banco de España les dejaba dar con el FDG máxima un 3% a TODOS los bancos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Atentos mañana y el lunes a la cnmv, toca renovar cortos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2





Aprovecho para coger sitio en este hilo. ::

Y pregunto, no acababan el 23 de Octubre? Cómo que se renuevan el lunes?



Por cierto, Loup es lubina en la parte sur de Francia que tiene mar. En bretaña o normandia se llama BAR, asi que puedes ver bares que se llamen con Bares en la carta


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Aprovecho para coger sitio en este hilo. ::
> 
> Y pregunto, no acababan el 23 de Octubre? Cómo que se renuevan el lunes?
> 
> ...



Azku, bienvenido al hilo.

Hay muchas conciencias que agitar :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> más de lo que crees, muchas empresas tienen deudas pendientes del estado y además ¿quien va a dar dinero a Bankia y otras entidades si el estado quiebra?, la bolsa se hundiría, pero es más fácil llamar troll a alguién que rebatir sus argumentos:rolleye:




Su argumento es casi, casi enternecedor. "Candy-candy", como diría una persona que conozco :fiufiu:

Mire, le doy la bienvenida al hilo, eso lo primero, que se me ha pasado hacerlo antes. 

Y después, me temo que Ud. sabe poco de empresas, o muy poco de bolsa. Y si tuviera que elegir entre las dos, me quedo con la segunda opción.

Pretender que la cotización de un índice tiene algo que ver con la marcha de sus empresas, es no saber de qué va este circo.

¿Me está diciendo Ud. que las oscilaciones del 50% diarias de - por ejemplo, y ya que la cita Ud. - Bankia, reflejan su background macro ?

¿Valen SAN o BBVA un euro más que hace un mes? 
¿De verdad?

Existe una razón por la cual los analistas fundamentales han pasado a mejor vida en la RV en los últimos 4-5 años, caballero. La misma razón por la cual Ud. se está equivocando estrepitosamente en su afirmación de más arriba.

"Linkar" - que dirían los horteras - cotización en RV con criterios fundamentales en el caso de una cotizada, y encima *una cotizada del Ibex* (casi nada) entra dentro del territorio de la ciencia-ficción.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2012)

alguien me explica lo de renovar el lunes?


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

Bravoh, Señol Chinazo.... 

Hermoso discurso, y bellas palabras.

Su arenga me ha levantado el ánimo y el corazón, y eso me dá energías para poner la web de audi y ver fotos del RS5'13 :cook:

Que Dios le bendiga, coño. Todos en pie. ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Biennnnnnn tenemos chico nuevo en la oficina y es optimistaaaaaaaaa. Hoy el dia es de color de rosa, mis iberdrolicas tambien han subido un 2%. Y mis tef esas no se ni a que precio las compre...pero tambien suben. Daimler pepon desde hace tiempo y LVMH tambien.
> 
> Dios les bendiga a todos estos dias de descanso, las calles continuan en su sitio, si quizas un poco mas sucias, pero estamos vivos y vamos tirando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Su argumento es casi, casi enternecedor. "Candy-candy", como diría una persona que conozco :fiufiu:
> ...


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguien me explica lo de renovar el lunes?



no me j*da que este lunes toca renovar :8:







me viene mal ... tengo pelu + depilación  vayan ustedes si eso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguien me explica lo de renovar el lunes?



Sr. azkuna, la CNMW en su infinita eficiencia, publica cada una o dos semanas [el sr ponzi sabe exactamente cada cuanto se publica] los porcentajes de posiciones cortas que hay en cada valor cotizado. Este lunes toca.

En otros paises de marvadoh ejpeculadoreh esta información se publica diariamente, en algunos casos de forma gratuita.


A sus pies.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. azkuna, la CNMW en su infinita eficiencia, publica cada una o dos semanas [el sr ponzi sabe exactamente cada cuanto se publica] los porcentajes de posiciones cortas que hay en cada valor cotizado. Este lunes toca.
> 
> En otros paises de marvadoh ejpeculadoreh esta información se publica diariamente, en algunos casos de forma gratuita.
> 
> ...



ya, pero lo de renovar?


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me j*da que este lunes toca renovar :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tocaba hoy. Solo que dentro de la infinita eficiencia administrativa propia de la cnmv no veremos publicados los datos hasta el lunes o el martes.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ya, pero lo de renovar?



Bueno, supongo que lo que se renueva son los informes, se ahí que no paren de bajar los porcentajes de posiciones cortas. 

Pero ya sabe, los leoncios sabrán de otras argucias para ganar platita con las caídas.


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tocaba hoy. Solo que dentro de la infinita eficiencia administrativa propia de la cnmv no veremos publicados los datos hasta el lunes o el martes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



estaba haciendo la gracia fácil con la peli y lo de "renovar".

gracias por responder

respects a Azkunaveteya y a usted

edito; la peli es "La fuga de Logan" o "Logan´s run" peli recomendable


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2012)

cuando estén el lunes pueden colgarlas directamente para verlas? es decir, sin link a pdf


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> A los que hablais de depositos. Todos aquellos superiores al 3% NO son depositos garantizados. Segun me informaron en mi banco. Cubiertos por el FDG solo se pueden dar al 3%.
> 
> (Ese FDG que esta vacio, por cierto)



Como que no, navarrorum...no me jodas:8:

El de bankinter lo voy a contratar en brevas, al 4,25....:Baile:

Segun la directora si esta cubierto, voy a informarme, prro vamos, que me jugaba un pincho tortilla contigo a que si lo esta


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Pues mire, pregunté en un banco y me dieron el 2.50 TAE un plazo fijo cubierto por FDB.
> 
> Miré en otro quejandome de los pocos intereses que daban. Me contó el director del banqoque efectivamente el Banco de España les dejaba dar con el FDG máxima un 3% a TODOS los bancos.



me parece a mi que le ha tomado a ud. el pelo algún directóh listillo.

Edio: de todas formas, el FGD está a menos 1000 y pico minolleh de euro, por lo que en todo caso poco importaría que estuviera o no cubierto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> me parece a mi que le ha tomado a ud. el pelo algún directóh listillo.



¿Como?¿Un sr con corbata mintiendo? Venga ya !

Sr. Azkuna, el sr. ponzi suele postear los datos de los más importantes.

[Sr. Ponzi, creo que tienes deberes ]


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2012)

Ya, pero bueno si decis que hoy no se van a poner, esperamos al lunes...


----------



## Kenpachi (7 Sep 2012)

Todos los depósitos están cubiertos hasta 100.000€ sea cual sea el interés. 

FGD Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos de Entidades de Crédito



> DEPÓSITOS DINERARIOS GARANTIZADOS
> 
> Se consideran depósitos dinerarios garantizados los saldos acreedores mantenidos en cuenta, incluidos los fondos procedentes de situaciones transitorias por operaciones de tráfico y los certificados de depósitos nominativos que la entidad de crédito tenga obligación de restituir en las condicidones legales y contractuales aplicables, cualquiera que sea la moneda en que estén nominados y siempre que estén constituidos en España o en otro Estado miembro de la Unión Europea.
> 
> ...





> DEPÓSITOS DINERARIOS NO GARANTIZADOS
> 
> No se considerarán depósitos garantizados:
> Los depósitos realizados por otras entidades de crédito por cuenta propia y en su propio nombre, así como los realizados por los sujetos y las entidades financieras siguientes:
> ...


----------



## boquiman (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Como que no, navarrorum...no me jodas:8:
> 
> El de bankinter lo voy a contratar en brevas, al 4,25....:Baile:
> 
> Segun la directora si esta cubierto, voy a informarme, prro vamos, que me jugaba un pincho tortilla contigo a que si lo esta



Parece ser que están cubiertos todos los depósitos. Lo que lleva a confusión es esto: 
El Banco de España desincentiva la 'guerra del pasivo' | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

Tarjeta amarilla navarrorum, en burbuja desde 2006 y haciendo caso a un bancario a las primeras de cambio.

En el general te lapidaban


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> En el general te lapidaban




Pero aquí tenemos ulmidá y tholerancia ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero aquí tenemos ulmidá y tholerancia ::



reportado.

Se escribe tholeransia.

Voy a por un gintonic magellánico de esos que se agitan con el dedo :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Su argumento es casi, casi enternecedor. "Candy-candy", como diría una persona que conozco :fiufiu:
> 
> Mire, le doy la bienvenida al hilo, eso lo primero, que se me ha pasado hacerlo antes.
> 
> ...



Pollastre, la Optimo Bruno diaria está haciendo mella en tu capacidad de análisis.

De todos es sabido que la capitalización de una empresa es un PER, multiplicador por beneficios. Es así de sencillo. Si la empresa mejora algo, entonces lo anuncia en prensa y calculamos el nueva valor por acción. Compramos y esperamos.
En bolsa no existen duendes ni hadas mágicas. Simplemente beneficios. Basta con esperar a los resultados trimestrales y oir la previsión de beneficios.

El que pierde en bolsa es que cree en rayas y volúmenes. Es todo un cuento, simplemente valen las tantas veces beneficios.

Si es que nos complicamos mucho la vida, con lo sencillo que es ::


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero aquí tenemos *ulmidá* y tholerancia ::



Coño! Ya decía yo que el hilo me afectaba el reuma...

Pero de eso nada, atícele usted con el ladrillo, que yo se lo sujeto...


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pollastre, la Optimo Bruno diaria está haciendo mella en tu capacidad de análisis.
> 
> De todos es sabido que la capitalización de una empresa es un PER, multiplicador por beneficios. Es así de sencillo. Si la empresa mejora algo, entonces lo anuncia en prensa y calculamos el nueva valor por acción. Compramos y esperamos.
> En bolsa no existen duendes ni hadas mágicas. Simplemente beneficios. Basta con esperar a los resultados trimestrales y oir la previsión de beneficios.
> ...



bien dicho!

le ha faltado desir que la máquina más prefekta es el Serevro umano, que husado con umirdà y conosimiento es lo que ase ganar paltita y no tanta máquina de niño pijo :XX:


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

Me están dando ganas de probar algunos cortos al SP. 

A ver si se me pasan... :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

oro y eurodolor disparados , el QE3 esta en camino :fiufiu:


----------



## << 49 >> (7 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> A los que hablais de depositos. Todos aquellos superiores al 3% NO son depositos garantizados. Segun me informaron en mi banco. Cubiertos por el FDG solo se pueden dar al 3%.



Según le desinformaron en su banco, más bien.

Parece que se está convirtiendo en cosa habitual que los bancos que no quieren entrar en la actual guerra de pasivo vayan diciendo por ahí que los depósitos de la competencia no están cubiertos por el FGD. Qué listos.

Busque en Google "Ley Salgado" y entenderá por qué su banco le miente descaradamente.


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Aprovecho para coger sitio en este hilo. ::
> 
> Y pregunto, no acababan el 23 de Octubre? Cómo que se renuevan el lunes?
> 
> ...



Lo que cuentan en los medios oficiales nada tiene que ver con la realidad. En la cnmv "busqueda por entidades" "posiciones cortas" podeis ver las listas. Incluso cuando los cortos estaban prohibidos a los de la city les daba igual. Hizo algo la cnmv? Pues segun parece no

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydra69 (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oro y eurodolor disparados , el QE3 esta en camino :fiufiu:



[YOUTUBE]pNkaadp5wI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]pNkaadp5wI0[/YOUTUBE]



pero esto que chucha es ? :vomito:


----------



## << 49 >> (7 Sep 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Parece ser que están cubiertos todos los depósitos. Lo que lleva a confusión es esto:
> El Banco de España desincentiva la 'guerra del pasivo' | Economía | EL PAÍS



Esa es la clave, en efecto, pero para que "Por encima del 3% se paga más al FGD" se convierta en "Por encima del 3% no está cubierto por el FGD" hace falta una interpretación verdaderamente torticera e interesada de la Ley Salgado.

Hace falta mucho morro para "confundirse" de esa manera.


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me están dando ganas de probar algunos cortos al SP.
> 
> A ver si se me pasan... :XX: :XX:



Jo... pues no se me pasan... 


ale... a jugar... SL de 3 puntos.


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

ya vuelvo por aquí, agradezco a todos los que me han dado la bienvenida y expongo los siguientes motivos por los que creo que no se va a hundir la bolsa:

analicemos las empresas del ibex 35 por importancia y recordemos que estas suben/bajan por la confianza de los inversores y por los beneficios/perdidas de las empresas:

sector bancario(santander y BBVA): con la creación del banco malo se le acabaron los dolores de cabeza a los bancos con los activos tóxicos, es decir están saneados. Además están expandidos internacionalmente por zonas de alto crecimiento económico(América), a veces pensamos que las empresas solo están en España.

Inditex: empresa líder en el sector textil mundial y expandida.

sector energético:Quizá el sector más débil de la bolsa, se planea una reforma energética, que la verdad desconozco si le beneficiará o le perjudicará.


Repsol: empresa devaluada debido a lo de YPF pero que seguramente gané la demanda a Argentina(demasiados enemigos como EEUU etc) con lo que aumentaría su valor
significativamente.

telefónica: el chanchullo que tiene con los dividendos sin duda le afecte pero es una empresa sólida con bases asentadas en países emergentes(latinoamérica)

Estas empresas creo que forman un 60% del IBEX 35(a lo mejor más)


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Jo... pues no se me pasan...
> 
> 
> ale... a jugar... SL de 3 puntos.



no vaya contra la tendencia , advertido queda


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

Muchos han ganado sus pleitos contra Argentina, creo que todos siguen esperando a cobrar algo... y la reforma energética sí perjudica a las electricas.

Respecto a los bancos... solo han apuntalado una de las patas. Y si siquiera sabemos si el refuerzo servirá para algo...


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

Bienvenido.

Ha pensado que una quita de la deuda soberana espaniola puede afectar a los dos banquitos?

Un susto asi es suficiente para llevarlos a minimos.


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

Para los que piensan que España está salvando el culo.

Llevo 2 semanas días ya de nuevo en el curro. En estas dos semanas no están llamando de 6 sitios para realizar proyectos de transformación operativa centrados en dos grandes issues:
-Capacidad productivo: Básicamente gastos (personal y aprovisionamiento).
-Desarrollo de las áreas internacionales establecidas: Básicamente reglar el giro completo de las operaciones hacia los paises ya establecidos porque (dicho literalmente por un muy alto directivo de una empresa cotizada IBEX) España lo congelan.

Da pena tener una reunión con el financiero de una empresa. No les dan las cuentas y no tienen visión a más de 3 meses vista porque son incapaces de saber el flujo libre de caja que les generará el negocio. Muchos han estado trabajando en planes B.

De verdad, está todo realmente muy cogido por alfileres. Hay muchas empresas que han bajado su producción por encima del 50% y eso es inasumible en empresas cuyo gasto tiene una componente fija muy elevada quitando salarios. Media España empresarial está ahora mismo destruyendo valor a la espera de que "se arregle" España. Es como el parado que está viviendo de los escasos ahorros que tiene y está en la esperanza de que antes de que la cuenta se ponga a cero, logrará trabajo que le reporte ingresos.


----------



## paulistano (7 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero aquí tenemos ulmidá y tholerancia ::




Aqui se lapida por cosas mas serias.

A que espera usted a lapidar al conforero que ha posteado que se va a comprar una maquina para hacer cerveza???

Le invito a que lea la descripcion que la web da de dicho producto, no se la copio aqui que ando desde el ipad y con prisas:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

tolerancia cero coño , palo duro con los ilusos :no:


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

Un poco más corto, con el SL a solo 2 p.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Jo... pues no se me pasan...
> 
> 
> ale... a jugar... SL de 3 puntos.



:Aplauso: piramide :XX:


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que cuentan en los medios oficiales nada tiene que ver con la realidad. En la cnmv "busqueda por entidades" "posiciones cortas" podeis ver las listas. Incluso cuando los cortos estaban prohibidos a los de la city les daba igual. Hizo algo la cnmv? Pues segun parece no
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



me lo dices o me lo cuentas?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...osas-raras-morosidad-cojos-vs-mentirosos.html


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ya vuelvo por aquí, agradezco a todos los que me han dado la bienvenida y expongo los siguientes motivos por los que creo que no se va a hundir la bolsa:
> 
> analicemos las empresas del ibex 35 por importancia y recordemos que estas suben/bajan por la confianza de los inversores y por los beneficios/perdidas de las empresas:
> 
> ...



Por partes,

LOS BANCOS: está muy bien eso de los bancos y del banco malo pero creo que obvias algunos puntos importantes.
-El banco que pueda, no va a acudir al banco malo. Si fuera tanto chollo todos irían allí.
-Está por ver el precio de adquisición de esos activos tóxicos por parte del banco malo. No vaya a ser que el precio de transacción sea menor que el de mercado menos provisiones.
-Los bancos tienen dos tipos de clientes en España (no hay banca de inversión): las empresas y los ciudadanos. Ambos están reventados así que no es difícil imaginar que una empresa sin clientes .... dura poco. Tanto SAN como BBVA tienen mucho que mejorar y purgar todavía.

INDITEX: Basta decir que vale casi 60.000 millones y gana 3000. No hay que confundir que una empresa va bien y tiene un futuro cada vez mejor .... con que está muy sobrevalorada. Es exactamente igual que los pisos en Paseo de la Habana en Madrid. Están muy muy bien pero tienen precios fuera de mercado. Y evidentemente lo que ocurre es que no hay transacciones.

REPSOL: Básicamente yo no recomiendo el largo plazo en una empresa que ha perdido así por que sí, su capacidad de extracción. Una petrolera con mucha debilidad en la extracción ..... muere. De momento en España les va bien porque están en connivencia con el gobierno para tener los precios en el nivel de la estratosfera. Pero nuevamente sus clientes son los ciudadanos y las empresas y ambos dos están muy mal.

TELEFONICA: Simplemente está fuera de mercado y condenada a ser un actor de tercer nivel si siguen con la estrategia que siguen ahora mismo. No son capaces de competir ni en fijo ni en móvil en España, en UK tienen un papel secundario y cada peor a peor, en Alemania son uno más y las perspectivas no son halagueñas porque estamos hablando de un mercado hipercompetitivo, en Brasil tienen muchos muchos problemas y el crecimiento por cuota y penetración se ha acabado, en Argentina van a acabar como Repsol, invierten en pufos que nada tienen que ver con ellos como Prisa y en el mundo de los negocios digitales son unos auténticos destructores de valor. Vale el ejemplo de Tuenti, metieron el cuezo ahí y nada más se supo.

Resumiendo, que hemos acabado la semana en la que España ha sido salvada porque sus compañeros de viaje son comprensivos y no dejan tirados a sus partners. Europa sin España no lo conciben::

Pero no olvide (ya ahora me desdigo de la broma que le he gastado anteriormente a Pollastre) la bolsa se mueve simplemente por flujos de capital. Donde compran se sube y donde venden se baja. Y el hecho de que alguien decida comprar o vender a veces tiene mucho que ver con "lo que le salga de la polla" al hedge fund managing director.

*Por último, quien piensa que el castuzo decide y roba a quien quiere ........ tiene razón pero hay que saber que en España se está llegando a una situación en la que no se va a poder robar porque no va a quedar a quien robar.*


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

...a lo que haga en 10 minutos y me piro...


----------



## loblesa (7 Sep 2012)

Esas creencias tienen pinta que únicamente se basan en noticias de los grandes rotativos. Conclusiones demasiado guiadas y sin rascar mucho su contenido. De todas formas, es interesante leer un resumen de las previsiones que logran inculcar. :bla:

No te lo tomes a mal, no es ninguna crítica destructiva.
Un saludo




anonimo123 dijo:


> ya vuelvo por aquí, agradezco a todos los que me han dado la bienvenida y expongo los siguientes motivos por los que creo que no se va a hundir la bolsa:
> 
> analicemos las empresas del ibex 35 por importancia y recordemos que estas suben/bajan por la confianza de los inversores y por los beneficios/perdidas de las empresas:
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Esas creencias tienen pinta que únicamente se basan en noticias de los grandes rotativos. Conclusiones demasiado guiadas y sin rascar mucho su contenido. De todas formas, es interesante leer un resumen de las previsiones que logran inculcar. :bla:
> 
> No te lo tomes a mal, no es ninguna crítica destructiva.
> Un saludo



los que se guian por los mass mielda no acertaran pero lo mismito les pasa a los gacelones mas avanzados :XX:


----------



## loblesa (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los que se guian por los mass mielda no acertaran pero lo mismito les pasa a los gacelones mas avanzados :XX:



Cierto pero al final lo que cuenta es el porcentaje, ponderado, de aciertos :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Esas creencias tienen pinta que únicamente se basan en noticias de los grandes rotativos. Conclusiones demasiado guiadas y sin rascar mucho su contenido. De todas formas, es interesante leer un resumen de las previsiones que logran inculcar. :bla:
> 
> No te lo tomes a mal, no es ninguna crítica destructiva.
> Un saludo



Estoy con anónimo, compradlas tooooodas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

me hace gracia que el personal se burle del borrego medio , ser borrego avanzado es incluso peor ::


----------



## loblesa (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me hace gracia que el personal se burle del borrego medio , ser borrego avanzado es incluso peor ::



Aquí nadie se ha burlado de nadie. Simplemente le decimos que no se deje llevar por las portadas sensacionalistas, que mire de indagar por su cuenta para formarse una mejor opinión.

Todo el mundo es borrego respecto a su nivel superior. 
Los muertosvivientes no tienen niveles ni superiores ni inferiores, son etéreos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Cataluña esta salvada!

Bañuelos va a invertir en un macroproshecto en barcelona!!!!


edit: jato, no se ponga pesado


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Vomistar perdió en el último mes 201.830 líneas.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Comprad bancos, sus activos valen oro,

El otro 'rescate' de Draghi: barra libre de colateral para la banca - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2012)

al final... me tienen aquí pegado... bueno, lo dejo puesto y ya veremos...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cataluña esta salvada!
> 
> Bañuelos va a invertir en un macroproshecto en barcelona!!!!
> 
> ...



Leeros con atención lo que hizo el papafrita deluxe este...

Hinversor de referencia que lo pillaron con el carrito del helado

_8 de mayo de 2007
ASÍ HUNDIERON ASTROC
Acabo de leer un excelente análisis sobre lo que pasó con Astroc. Según este analista, fue una caída preparada por una sola persona. ¿Qué persona? Al final del artículo os lo digo.

Las circunstancias eran las siguientes:
El amigo Bañuelos, fundador de Astroc, tenía la acción "bloqueada" a 45,4 euros. Esto lo hacía a través de una agencia llamada Ibersecurities. Simplemente, cuando la acción se acercaba a esa "línea Maginot" se ponía a comprar como un loco, perdiendo dinero, pero levantando el valor. A partir de ahí, más y más bobos entraban al calor de la subidita y él vendía luego despacio y con tiento recogiendo aún más beneficios.

Esta situación parece que se fue conociendo por aquí y por allá y muchos "listos" iban invirtiendo tranquilamente pensando que la acción de Astroc no podía, físicamente, bajar de los 45,4 euros.

Pero claro, aparte de estos listos había otros más listos. Éstos eran los grandes accionistas, que en lugar de los truquitos de Bañuelos preferían opciones de venta a precio pactado. Este ingenio de Bañuelos, que él utilizó como reclamo para que entraran más y más pardillos en su empresa, ha sido su verdadero certificado de defunción.

Pero hasta aquí todo el tingladillo funciona: acciones que suben y no bajan. Pero de repente ocurre algo imprevisto: cuando el valor se acerca a los famosos 45,4 euros, Bañuelos va tranquilamente a comprar y se encuentra que una mano negra está vendiendo a toda pastilla desde la agencia UBS Warburg. Tan a toda pastilla como 200.000 títulos en un día, hasta que a Bañuelos se le acaba el dinero y tiene que claudicar.

La acción de Astroc atraviesa la línea de los 45,4 y todos los listos quieren huir como ratas. El precio va cayendo y cayendo hasta llegar a lo que ya sabéis. Mucha gente pierde mucho dinero, aunque a mí no me dan ninguna pena. Posiblemente sean los mismos de Terra o del sellito. Pequeños codiciosos a los que se tima con total facilidad.

Unos días después, con tranquilidad, los grandes inversores le pasan el cazo a Bañuelos: tiene que recomprar sus acciones al precio pactado.
¿Pero quién está detrás de toda la jugada? Bueno, pues hay que leerse el artículo que he citado porque es muy bueno. Ahí se apunta al mismísimo Amancio Ortega. Otro articulito que leí hablaba de una especie de pacto entre varios.

Sea como sea, yo tengo también otra conjetura: creo que la burbuja había llegado a un punto en el que muchos empresarios españoles, incluso de los más grandes, estaban interesados en pincharla. No les convenía esperar a la megarrecesión. Y tampoco a que los advenedizos del ladrillo se les subiesen a las barbas. Entonces, estaba claro que el eslabón más débil de toda la cadena era Astroc. Tal vez ya llevaban tiempo tomando posiciones para luego dinamitarla, calculando que las inmobiliarias irían detrás y luego las constructuras y los bancos.

Y así, se cumpliría lo que dijo Mariano Sánchez Soler: el poder y el dinero en España están concentrados en muy pocas manos. Ellos se lo guisan, ellos se lo comen. Inflaron la burbuja y la han pinchado. El IBEX 35 es al capital lo que el IPC "armonizado" a los precios verdaderos. Una mesa de tahures, un monopoli de billetes fotocopiados._


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Sep 2012)

como esta el personal!

según prestigiosos burbujistas ahora la bolsa estaría en 4000 puntos, pero como ya he dicho esto es foropesimistas.

ya que tan listos somos todos propongo que escribamos en cuantos puntos acaba la bolsa este año y a ver quien se come el owned.

cada uno que diga una franja de 500 puntos en la que acabará la bolsa este año y a ver quien acierta:

yo: 6750-7250 puntos


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> al final... me tienen aquí pegado... bueno, lo dejo puesto y ya veremos...



Como? que lo deja puesto y ala de vacances, no no senor, hasta el final.

Se empieza asi, y luego no se puede parar, y si no mire al jran jj que ya deja los cortos abiertos meses enteros.

No senor, no.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> como esta el personal!
> 
> según prestigiosos burbujistas ahora la bolsa estaría en 4000 puntos, pero como ya he dicho esto es foropesimistas.
> 
> ...



anónimo123: 6750-7250 puntos
Bertok: 6100-8850 puntos Jato style


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> anónimo123: 6750-7250 puntos
> Bertok: 6100-8850 puntos Jato style



Los veo y los subo a 4000-16000 misticos (con puno de berny)


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

¿horquillas de gigante, no?


----------



## ponzi (7 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Los veo y los subo a 4000-16000 misticos (con puno de berny)



No tientes a la suerte que todavia es capaz de aparecer el robot chiflado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> como esta el personal!
> 
> según prestigiosos burbujistas ahora la bolsa estaría en 4000 puntos, pero como ya he dicho esto es foropesimistas.
> 
> ...



Sr. anónimo, nadie le ha faltado al respeto. Haga lo mismo. Haga eso y mientras, entreténgase releyendo el final del hilo de diciembre y principios de enero donde ya se postearon predicciones. Verá que somos unos listillos, unos más que otros, que conjeturamos a 12 meses vista, a 3 meses es de pobres y con margen de 500pts es de muertosvivientes. Fíjese que hasta hay algunos listos que clavan los niveles diariamente, dan paradas trimestrales que, en lo que llevo yo en el hilo, se cumplen con bastante frecuencia.

Si lee el hilo, ya que no es cuestión de ir repitiendo la misma murga cada vez que se postean niveles, cuando algunos nos referimos a los 4000 (de los 2500 ya ni se los mento), estamos hablando de a meses vista.

Y sobre lo de foropesismistas.... El pesimismo y el optimismo son sentimientos. *En los mercados no hay sitio para los sentimientos, sólo para la umildá, la FED y el conosimiento

*

cabr0nes! y yo dando una respuesta más o menos seria....


----------



## burbublase (7 Sep 2012)

Bueno, me "descuelgo". Eso es lo bueno de no habrir cortos a estas horas


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

vamos gringos cerrad en maximos :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Bueno, me "descuelgo". Eso es lo bueno de no habrir cortos a estas horas



Está provocando, verdad?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está provocando, verdad?



Simplemente *H*imbocando


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me hace gracia que el personal se burle del borrego medio , ser borrego avanzado es incluso peor ::



Humanízate, carajo!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]Tomorrowland 2012: SKRiLLEX, PAUL VAN DYK, DiMiTRi VEGAS & LiKE MiKE, MARCO V, NERVO (FULL) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Bueno, me "descuelgo". Eso es lo bueno de no habrir cortos a estas horas


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Leeros con atención lo que hizo el papafrita deluxe este...
> 
> Hinversor de referencia que lo pillaron con el carrito del helado
> 
> ...



Yo voy a replicar la técnica gambitera del pollo este...

Hasta que no me pille un Hedge fund potente se puede sobrevivir


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Aqui se lapida por cosas mas serias.
> 
> A que espera usted a lapidar al conforero que ha posteado que se va a comprar una maquina para hacer cerveza???
> 
> Le invito a que lea la descripcion que la web da de dicho producto, no se la copio aqui que ando desde el ipad y con prisas:cook:



Y con avatar de caballero del Zodiaco... ya decía yo que notaba al Ibex como lastrado. Langaro, cambia de avatar y veremos los 17000.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

ahi van los gringos , cierre en maximos diarios y semanales , con un par de huevos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Humanízate, carajo!!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Tomorrowland 2012: SKRiLLEX, PAUL VAN DYK, DiMiTRi VEGAS & LiKE MiKE, MARCO V, NERVO (FULL) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



A) aprenda a embedar videos

[YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]

B) Le he visto en el video....


edit: Hace años que no voy a un evento de ese tipo en hispania... sobre todo por la chusma que te encuentras, bueno y también porque suelen ser bastante cutrecillos :S salvando algunas cosillas...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

el eurodolor se dispara :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Sep 2012)

a los contratendencieros solo decirles que la falta de conocimiento se paga ::


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A) aprenda a embedar videos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



¿cómo se embedan?


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2012)

Ya he aprendido!!!!

[YOUTUBE]5HDgVxQvpcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sipanha (7 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cómo se embedan?



Mire, este va totalmente embebido (en vodka). ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

Iberdrola ha cumplido objetivos, en todo caso, aún estando fuera, yo creo que la zona 3,8-4,1 es asumible tecnicamente:





Telefónica, ha cumplido su 3º impulso practicamente, tb fuera aún a pesar de que la vela no es finalizadora del movimiento:





Gas Natural, tb ha cumplido objetivos de 2º impulso a los 11,3 aunque podría igualmente irse a los 12 € por otro posible 2º impulso de mayor rango.


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Como que no, navarrorum...no me jodas:8:
> 
> El de bankinter lo voy a contratar en brevas, al 4,25....:Baile:
> 
> Segun la directora si esta cubierto, voy a informarme, prro vamos, que me jugaba un pincho tortilla contigo a que si lo esta



Hoyga, el lunes rescato el correo del director y le comento. De todas formas mantenganos informado si pregunta no vaya a ser que me la haya metido doblada...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2012)

Tras la próxima sentencia del TC Deutsch vigilen sus retaguardias........y gracias a los que me han respondido esta mañana sobre el hueco bajista 

Lo dicho gracias por la explicación sobre el Hueco bajista, ocurre pocas veces, cuidado con los stops 

Lo dicho gracias por la explicación sobre el Hueco bajista....

Lo dicho gracias por la explicación sobre el Hueco ...

Lo dicho gracias por la explicación sobre ....

Lo dicho gracias ......

Lo dicho ......

Cuidado.

Me repito mucho....lo sé.


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Sep 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Parece ser que están cubiertos todos los depósitos. Lo que lleva a confusión es esto:
> El Banco de España desincentiva la 'guerra del pasivo' | Economía | EL PAÍS



Vale vale....joder que chaparrón me ha caido. 

A ver segun la noticia TODOS estan cubiertos siempre SIEMPRE que se haga una aportación adicional al FDG....Me supongo que mi banco (Caja Rural de Navarra) no está por la labor....ienso:ienso:


----------



## loblesa (7 Sep 2012)

Una pequeña aportación gatuna...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

El Ibex ha cumplido 3 impulsos. A ver, lo interesante sería que el ajuste después de los 8030-8040, se frenase entre los 7650 y 7400, quizás ni eso. Superar ese nivel de 8040-8050 pienso que nos podría llevar a los 8400 y pico, por estructura dilatación y objetivo +- del doble suelo zonal (se puede interpretar a los 8700).
Por debajo de 7400 nos iriamos a los 7000, nivel clave pienso para volver de nuevo a la senda bajista de la tendencia primaria.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. anónimo, nadie le ha faltado al respeto. Haga lo mismo. Haga eso y mientras, entreténgase releyendo el final del hilo de diciembre y principios de enero donde ya se postearon predicciones. Verá que somos unos listillos, unos más que otros, que conjeturamos a 12 meses vista, a 3 meses es de pobres y con margen de 500pts es de muertosvivientes. Fíjese que hasta hay algunos listos que clavan los niveles diariamente, dan paradas trimestrales que, en lo que llevo yo en el hilo, se cumplen con bastante frecuencia.
> 
> Si lee el hilo, ya que no es cuestión de ir repitiendo la misma murga cada vez que se postean niveles, cuando algunos nos referimos a los 4000 (de los 2500 ya ni se los mento), estamos hablando de a meses vista.
> 
> ...



Con la situación de expaña no se puede ser pesimista, *es realismo puro y duro*.

¿a cuántos cercanos hemos visto caer?. Yo a unos cuantos ya y otros tantos están en capilla y sentenciados.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

El empleo de EEUU abre la puerta a compras de bonos por la Fed...

El petroleo disparado.

El rescate a las puertas. Alguien cree que no la habra?

Yo pienso en verde, no se cuanto mas, pero pienso en verde, joder, por una vez todo apunta al verde, al igual que otras veces todo apunta al rojo.

Pensad que si los cortos hubiesen estado permitidos ahora estariais muchos como la bandera de japon.

Eso si, como me equivoque voy a tener que comprar vaselina por litros.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El empleo de EEUU abre la puerta a compras de bonos por la Fed...
> 
> El petroleo disparado.
> 
> ...



Algunos dedicamos muchas horas al money management y a la preservación del capital como primer mandamiento en esta selva.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con la situación de expaña no se puede ser pesimista, *es realismo puro y duro*.
> 
> ¿a cuántos cercanos hemos visto caer?. Yo a unos cuantos ya y otros tantos están en capilla y sentenciados.



Bertok, en no más de 2 semanas estamos rescatados, no más. Y rescatados es estar mucho tiempo con las bolsas en decadencia (cuando se den cuenta que no están recaudando nada por la prohibición de cortos), haremos un suelo muy bajo y luego un valle redondeado que se llama en AT. El futuro de las pensiones con un paro del 26% (y nos iremos el próximo al 28% o más) a finales de año, en buena parte estructural, con lo único que podía cotizar de forma sólida que sería el capital humano cualificado, que está saliendo del país a marchas forzadas, pues el futuro de las pensiones es negro negrísimo (se va a sostener pensiones altísimas por sueldos de mileuristas en el mejor de los casos). Que veamos tasas de natalidad tan bajas en el segmento de población más poblado de nuestra historia (35-40 años) y que además no son los que están pareciendo precisamente de forma + intensa el paro, da que pensar mucho de lo que espera en un futuro. No he sacado un euro del país, sabemos que sale corriendo desde marzo en plan estampida (muchos jefes de mi banco tienen abiertas cuentas afuera), pero cada vez le doy más vueltas al tema pq todo el mediterráneo burocrático, con privilegios sociales inasumibles e improductivo, pues todo pienso que terminará abandonando el euro en los próximos años, y claro, una moneda de una zona potente como serían los países bajos, Alemania, Francia, Dinamarca y unos cuantos más, se revalorizaría bestialmente con respecto a nuestra futura moneda.
Vamos de culo y hay que aprovecharse de ese momento


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, en no más de 2 semanas estamos rescatados, no más. Y rescatados es estar mucho tiempo con las bolsas en decadencia (cuando se den cuenta que no están recaudando nada por la prohibición de cortos), haremos un suelo muy bajo y luego un valle redondeado que se llama en AT. El futuro de las pensiones con un paro del 26% (y nos iremos el próximo al 28% o más) a finales de año, en buena parte estructural, con lo único que podía cotizar de forma sólida que sería el capital humano cualificado, que está saliendo del país a marchas forzadas, pues el futuro de las pensiones es negro negrísimo (se va a sostener pensiones altísimas por sueldos de mileuristas en el mejor de los casos). Que veamos tasas de natalidad tan bajas en el segmento de población más poblado de nuestra historia (35-40 años) y que además no son los que están pareciendo precisamente de forma + intensa el paro, da que pensar mucho de lo que espera en un futuro. No he sacado un euro del país, sabemos que sale corriendo desde marzo en plan estampida (muchos jefes de mi banco tienen abiertas cuentas afuera), pero cada vez le doy más vueltas al tema pq todo el mediterráneo burocrático, con privilegios sociales inasumibles e improductivo, pues todo pienso que terminará abandonando el euro en los próximos años, y claro, una moneda de una zona potente como serían los países bajos, Alemania, Francia, Dinamarca y unos cuantos más, se revalorizaría bestialmente con respecto a nuestra futura moneda.
> Vamos de culo y hay que aprovecharse de ese momento



Y luego el loco Max le pondra un pañuelo a su perro y se paseara por Seseña con su recortada y su interceptor.

Acepto Humungus como a nimal de compañia, pero lo importante es acertar el momento exacto en que se desencadenara el apocalipsis, el momento en que se rompa el septimo sello. De verdad creeis que esta subida es la señal del fin del mundo? la proxima semana?


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, en no más de 2 semanas estamos rescatados, no más. Y rescatados es estar mucho tiempo con las bolsas en decadencia (cuando se den cuenta que no están recaudando nada por la prohibición de cortos), haremos un suelo muy bajo y luego un valle redondeado que se llama en AT. El futuro de las pensiones con un paro del 26% (y nos iremos el próximo al 28% o más) a finales de año, en buena parte estructural, con lo único que podía cotizar de forma sólida que sería el capital humano cualificado, que está saliendo del país a marchas forzadas, pues el futuro de las pensiones es negro negrísimo (se va a sostener pensiones altísimas por sueldos de mileuristas en el mejor de los casos). Que veamos tasas de natalidad tan bajas en el segmento de población más poblado de nuestra historia (35-40 años) y que además no son los que están pareciendo precisamente de forma + intensa el paro, da que pensar mucho de lo que espera en un futuro. No he sacado un euro del país, sabemos que sale corriendo desde marzo en plan estampida (muchos jefes de mi banco tienen abiertas cuentas afuera), pero cada vez le doy más vueltas al tema pq todo el mediterráneo burocrático, con privilegios sociales inasumibles e improductivo, pues todo pienso que terminará abandonando el euro en los próximos años, y claro, una moneda de una zona potente como serían los países bajos, Alemania, Francia, Dinamarca y unos cuantos más, se revalorizaría bestialmente con respecto a nuestra futura moneda.
> Vamos de culo y hay que aprovecharse de ese momento



Sabes que yo *soy un convencido de esto*.

A ver si a base de repetírselo a la gente, terminan por concienciarse y logran escapar.

Por mí no temo, hace tiempo que hice los deberes. Sólo me queda un paso: largarnos de expaña y es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2012)

Bertok, el que no quiera ver que no vea. 

La decadencia está yendo pasito a pasito. Una de cal, como la perroflautada de la tasa tobin esa (que al final se la meterán por el culo) y otra de arena, como esa mier.da de que los parados vayan a plantar pinos... gensanta.


Con total certeza no sé que pasará con España. La razón me dice, con mi limitada perspectiva, "cuidado". El corazon, "huye!" La puntilla me la ha dado un jefe mio (ya mayor a punto de jubilarse) esta mañana cuando me ha dicho: " si volviera a nacer me hubiera ido a trabajar a EEUU" 

En año, año y medio hago el petate.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, el que no quiera ver que no vea.
> 
> La decadencia está yendo pasito a pasito. Una de cal, como la perroflautada de la tasa tobin esa (que al final se la meterán por el culo) y otra de arena, como esa mier.da de que los parados vayan a plantar pinos... gensanta.
> 
> ...



Hazlo un poco antes.

Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

coñ0! 

coto vs paquiao on marcatv
el padrino II en paramount...

que indesisión! 



edit: el paquiao este gana en una noche lo que el cani del cr7 o el subnor del messi en dos años ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2012)

Yo no sé ni para que les leo los viernes por la noche. ::

"_Pues, desde siempre, ser lúcido y español aparejó gran amargura y poca esperanza_" -_Limpieza de Sangre_, A. P. Reverte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Yo no sé ni para que les leo los viernes por la noche. ::
> 
> "_Pues, desde siempre, ser lúcido y español aparejó gran amargura y poca esperanza_" -_Limpieza de Sangre_, A. P. Reverte



Pero que dice! si estamos de buen humor!


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice! si estamos de buen humor!



Así es.

Realismo y prudencia no es lo mismo que pesimismo.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pollastre, la Optimo Bruno diaria está haciendo mella en tu capacidad de análisis.
> 
> De todos es sabido que la capitalización de una empresa es un PER, multiplicador por beneficios. Es así de sencillo. Si la empresa mejora algo, entonces lo anuncia en prensa y calculamos el nueva valor por acción. Compramos y esperamos.
> En bolsa no existen duendes ni hadas mágicas. Simplemente beneficios. Basta con esperar a los resultados trimestrales y oir la previsión de beneficios.
> ...











Janus dijo:


> Pero no olvide (*ya ahora me desdigo de la broma que le he gastado anteriormente a Pollastre*) la bolsa se mueve simplemente por flujos de capital. Donde compran se sube y donde venden se baja.




ah-haaaaaa !!!! vaaale, vaaaale...

Troll

más que troll

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> "_Pues, desde siempre, ser lúcido y español aparejó gran amargura y poca esperanza_" -_Limpieza de Sangre_, A. P. Reverte




Debería meter esto en el servidor de QOTDs..... ienso:ienso:


edit: venga, lo voy a meter


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Sep 2012)

No se vayan cobaldessssssssss.......

Bueno sí váyanse, ya me quedo como el último mohicano, pescando mis doraditas y buscando setitas......va a ser el mejor lugar de entreno para mis hijos , SOY LEYENDA va a ser un cuento para ellos.

Siempre tendrán un puerto franco para volver y estar desapercibidos.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No se vayan cobaldessssssssss.......
> 
> Bueno sí váyanse, ya me quedo como el último mohicano, pescando mis doraditas y buscando setitas......va a ser el mejor lugar de entreno para mis hijos , SOY LEYENDA va a ser un cuento para ellos.
> 
> Siempre tendrán un puerto franco para volver y estar desapercibidos.



Podéis pasar a Francia en un momento. No es que esté demasiado bien pero parecerá Arcadia en comparación el caos de expaña.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No se vayan cobaldessssssssss.......
> 
> Bueno sí váyanse, ya me quedo como el último mohicano, pescando mis doraditas y buscando setitas......va a ser el mejor lugar de entreno para mis hijos , SOY LEYENDA va a ser un cuento para ellos.
> 
> Siempre tendrán un puerto franco para volver y estar desapercibidos.



Que? Estamos todos de copas en casa,no?

Cago en la pluta que semacabao la tónica....


[YOUTUBE]vNgo5IWDg0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, el que no quiera ver que no vea.
> 
> La decadencia está yendo pasito a pasito. Una de cal, como la perroflautada de la tasa tobin esa (que al final se la meterán por el culo) y otra de arena, como esa mier.da de que los parados vayan a plantar pinos... gensanta.
> 
> ...



La tasa Tobin y la prohibición de cortos son medidas de mimetismo (son copias de otros tomadas en momentos interesados para calmar al personal), que de paso, queda muy bien con la población decir que hay que frenar la especulación y gravar las operaciones en bolsa (a mi que digan por qué me gravan más comprar acciones que comprar pisos?). De los parados e incendios, no sabría evaluar, quizás resulte + en cierta forma desde el punto de vista psicológico para el desempleado, pero lanza un mensaje estupendo de que no hay un chavo ni para apagar un fuego. Pronto los pondrán a dar clases muy al estilo de Valencia o a patrullar las calles, ya lo veremos, seguro.
La certeza actual que debe tener la población es que les van a seguir dando por culo y empezar a dar por culo a los que no pueden huir, llámese funcionarios, pensionistas o acomodados que cada vez lo serán menos propiamente dicho. Yo ya estoy en Madrid trabajando por eso de las fusiones o mejor dicho "juntemos 2 quiebras para hacernos sistémicos y que nos ayuden de dentro o de afuera", pero si me sale un destino (mi preferido es Colombia aunque parezca una locura por el potencial que le veo, tb Perú y los clásicos Chile y Brasil claro, y en Africa zonas como Suráfrica o Namibia), me piro. Nos vamos a ir abajo con prohibición de cortos o sin ella.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que? Estamos todos de copas en casa,no? Cago en la pluta que semacabao la tónica....
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vNgo5IWDg0Q[/YOUTUBE]



No , hasta las 06:00h no vuelvo, pero estoy tranquilito......mirando precios de segunda mano, calculando lo que tardaría en zodiac a francia y consumo de combustible y tal


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Sep 2012)

Sr. P, el QOTD póngalo a nombre de Reverte :rolleye:


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice! si estamos de buen humor!





bertok dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Realismo y prudencia no es lo mismo que pesimismo.



Si yo no he hablado de pesimismo, sólo de amargura y desesperanza, que es lo que me inspira leer que gente tan capaz (aparentemente al menos  ) hable de hacer las maletas por puro realismo.

Puse esa cita porque me impactó mucho cuando la leí, ahora tirando de wiki, pongo otra que no recordaba literalmente, pero que también me gustó de esos libros y que también veo apropiada para la situación actual:
_ «— No queda sino batirnos.

— ¿Batirnos contra quién, don Francisco?
— Contra la estupidez, la maldad, la superstición, la envidia y la ignorancia [...] Que es como decir contra España, y contra todo». _

PD: Hablan Quevedo y Alatriste.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que? Estamos todos de copas en casa,no?
> 
> Cago en la pluta que semacabao la tónica....



DON, ¿ le paso una Indi que tengo por aquí de sobras ?

No la quiero abrir yo, porque ya sería abusar del Viernes Terminal ::::::


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

El combate de pacquiao en MarcaTV es una maravilla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> _La tasa Tobin y la prohibición de cortos son medidas de mimetismo (son copias de otros tomadas en momentos interesados para calmar al personal), que de paso, queda muy bien con la población decir que hay que frenar la especulación y gravar las operaciones en bolsa (a mi que digan por qué me gravan más comprar acciones que comprar pisos?). De los parados e incendios, no sabría evaluar, quizás resulte + en cierta forma desde el punto de vista psicológico para el desempleado, pero lanza un mensaje estupendo de que no hay un chavo ni para apagar un fuego. Pronto los pondrán a dar clases muy al estilo de Valencia o a patrullar las calles, ya lo veremos, seguro.
> La certeza actual que debe tener la población es que les van a seguir dando por culo y empezar a dar por culo a los que no pueden huir, llámese funcionarios, pensionistas o acomodados que cada vez lo serán menos propiamente dicho_. Yo ya estoy en Madrid trabajando por eso de las fusiones o mejor dicho "juntemos 2 quiebras para hacernos sistémicos y que nos ayuden de dentro o de afuera", pero si me sale un destino (mi preferido es Colombia aunque parezca una locura por el potencial que le veo, tb Perú y los clásicos Chile y Brasil claro, y en Africa zonas como Suráfrica o Namibia), me piro. Nos vamos a ir abajo con prohibición de cortos o sin ella.




Más razón que un santo en la parte que le he cursiveado. Respecto a los paises que comenta, sudáfrica es un pais maravilloso, he estado un par de veces por temas de trabajo y el vino, chocolate y playas son de 1ª (la mujer estará satisfecha con eso ) He leido que las condiciones para obtenere permiso de trabajo son jodidillas. 

Brasil conozco solo dos ciuades, una fea como un pie (Belo horizonte) y otra maravillosa (Salvador), no tiene mala pinta, pero si pudiese elegir, elegiría SA.

En chile tenho familia, pero sin dudarlo me iría, aunque fuese en peregrinasión, al Perú, parlia de nuestlo glan señol y gulú ganadol de platita. [llego a la conclusión que he debajar a por una triste lata de tonica. Respect]




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No , hasta las 06:00h no vuelvo, pero estoy tranquilito......mirando precios de segunda mano, calculando lo que tardaría en zodiac a francia y consumo de combustible y tal



Desde donde sale la zodiac? De Jaén? ::



pollastre dijo:


> DON, ¿ le paso una Indi que tengo por aquí de sobras ?
> 
> No la quiero abrir yo, porque ya sería abusar del Viernes Terminal ::::::



hocicofinismo en casa del pobre?
Que buena perzona e uhté, no le deseo ningún mal y tal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El combate de pacquiao en MarcaTV es una maravilla.



La de antes contra Coto es un clásico.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El combate de pacquiao en MarcaTV es una maravilla.



Ese se merecía un Principe de Asturias hace ya algún tiempo. Digan lo que digan, el boxeo es un placer a la vista.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ese se merecía un Principe de Asturias hace ya algún tiempo. Digan lo que digan, el boxeo es un placer a la vista.



Qué manera de arrearse 8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Sep 2012)

Lo siento Guybrush, Jaén me pilla lejos.....auqnue estuve mucho por Linares de peque.

Los que nos quedemos con provisiones vamos a tener que correr.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtjnwkppiJU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtjnwkppiJU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo siento Guybrush, Jaén me pilla lejos.....auqnue estuve mucho por Linares de peque.
> 
> Los que nos quedemos con provisiones vamos a tener que correr.
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtjnwkppiJU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtjnwkppiJU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>







::


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ah-haaaaaa !!!! vaaale, vaaaale...
> 
> Troll
> 
> ...



Amigo es que se nos meten con la matraca de que la bolsa es matemática pura de forma que si una empresa mejora las ventas .... sube en bolsa .... y no tiene por qué ser así. Ahí está el dicho de que una valor puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que lo que puede aguantar el bolsillo de cualquier actor de mercado.

Como se pongan a vender, da igual lo que sea el valor, baja porque la oferta se impone a la demanda. Recuerdo un episodio muy notable en OHL en donde la empresa iba a más a más pero bajó más de un 60% porque un par de hedge funds decidieron pulir su cartera. Fueron meses de dale que dale.

P.D: Por cierto, Genius no, Janus. Sobre todo, humildaj.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo es que se nos meten con la matraca de que la bolsa es matemática pura de forma que si una empresa mejora las ventas .... sube en bolsa .... y no tiene por qué ser así. Ahí está el dicho de que una valor puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que lo que puede aguantar el bolsillo de cualquier actor de mercado.
> 
> Como se pongan a vender, da igual lo que sea el valor, baja porque la oferta se impone a la demanda. Recuerdo un episodio muy notable en OHL en donde la empresa iba a más a más pero bajó más de un 60% porque un par de hedge funds decidieron pulir su cartera. Fueron meses de dale que dale.
> 
> P.D: Por cierto, Genius no, Janus. Sobre todo, humildaj.




Si es que no puede ser.... ::

Ya comprenderá Ud. que me duelen los hogos cuando alguien salta al ruedo con algo así como "la bolsa no puede pasar de +-XXXX, porque YYYYY".

Recuerdo a un chaval... no hará apenas un año, creo... este tenía un blog y todo, igualico igualico que el infame, chacal, roedor tercermundista de FranR  ... pues bien, como digo, que me pierdo... este chaval decía que el Ibex nunca bajaba de 9600 por no-sé-qué-teoría-filosófica (le diría el nombre de la teoría si me acordase, era una soplapollez, vamos, para enterdernos rápido). Que cada vez que llegaba a 9600, volvía a subir automágicamente.

Por supuesto, catacrock, y del chaval nunca más se supo en el foro. Por cierto que no sé si mantendrá su blog. 

Es más, no sé si seguirá dedicándose a la filosofía :XX:

Dios mío, entiendan esto, por favor: la puta bolsa es un negocio muy, *muy *complejo. Los actores involucrados tienen, esencialmente, un capital técnico y humano *infinito*.

No vengan a confundir a la gente diciendo chorradas como que "no bajaremos de XXXX porque ya estamos rescatados" o similares, por favor. 

Hay gente que intenta aprender, no me los distraigan, coño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si es que no puede ser.... ::
> 
> Ya comprenderá Ud. que me duelen los hogos cuando alguien salta al ruedo con algo así como "la bolsa no puede pasar de +-XXXX, porque YYYYY".
> 
> ...



Pero si la discusión en estos casos se termina cuando se le dice "pues métale contologordo en XXXX"...8:


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si es que no puede ser.... ::
> 
> Ya comprenderá Ud. que me duelen los hogos cuando alguien salta al ruedo con algo así como "la bolsa no puede pasar de +-XXXX, porque YYYYY".
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el rescate servirá para poder bajar hasta 4000 y aliviarnos que no ha sido hasta 2000 ::

Amigo, es gracias a que cada uno piensa como piensa ..... el que existe una bolsa como la que existe. Gracias en el fondo.

Bueno, me voy a beber una cremita de orujo El Coterón (de mi tierra, of course).


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo siento Guybrush, Jaén me pilla lejos.....auqnue estuve mucho por Linares de peque.
> 
> Los que nos quedemos con provisiones vamos a tener que correr.
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtjnwkppiJU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EtjnwkppiJU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



pues no llevará el niño en la bolsa todos los cortos "secuestrados" del Ibex ... y el 80% del foro (poshitos) detrás de él :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2012)

Caronte, usted que está más arriba, si ve que hacen un corralito de hispanistanís y cierran la carretera avise! Y tenga cuidado con las zodiac, que las carga el diablo. 
Aquí la señora se fue en barquito a Menorca y acabaron en Sóller, y eso que había nosecuantoscapitanesdebarco a bordo :: Se sacarían el título por el método Pedrosa/Valdés ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood, bueno, coincido contigo. Creo que Sudáfrica es un muy buen destino siempre que vayas en buenas condiciones (me han dicho que es caro) y Brasil igual. En Namibia se están instalando empresas españolas del sector pesquero y tampoco es mal destino por lo que he oído. De todas formas, yo creo que Colombia ahora que ya han controlado el narcotráfico y la inseguridad ciudadana, tiene un potencial enorme (tiene lo mismo que Brasil o Venezuela: petróleo, carbón (del bueno), gas, minerales (son primeros exportadores en esmeraldas por ejemplo), un potencial inmobiliario muy alto (dicen de las mejores playas de Sudamérica sin explotar aún por el peligro anterior del narcotráfico en esas zonas, ya solucionado, en el medio del Caribe y el Pacífico), una tierra muy rica en producción agropecuaria. Tiene todo y mucho aún pendiente de explotar y colombianas.. :rolleye:
A ver, a ver, si sale algo por ahí.:


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

Ya que le vamos a tener de vecino al menos veamos como andan sus cuentas:


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=LVS


Es un negocio algo ciclico pero muy bueno. Margen bruto del 73% y Neto del 12%. Por lo visto necesita una cifra de negocio minima de 5000-6000 mill para no dar petdidas y para sacar el maximo rendimiendo al negocio necesitaria elevar la cifra a los 10000 mill (ya esta en 9000 mill) .Sacar un 7% de rentabilidad anual al activo (roa) y un19% a los recursos propios (roe)es algo impresionante. Como mucho el negocio vale 25000 mill , unos 30$.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Más razón que un santo en la parte que le he cursiveado. Respecto a los paises que comenta, sudáfrica es un pais maravilloso, he estado un par de veces por temas de trabajo y el vino, chocolate y playas son de 1ª (la mujer estará satisfecha con eso ) He leido que las condiciones para obtenere permiso de trabajo son jodidillas.
> 
> Brasil conozco solo dos ciuades, una fea como un pie (Belo horizonte) y otra maravillosa (Salvador), no tiene mala pinta, pero si pudiese elegir, elegiría SA.



Buena eleccion Pirata.

Vivo en SA desde hace unos cuantos años. Supongo que, si habla de playas, habrá venido a Ciudad del Cabo. Bonita para aburrir y con dinero muy buena calidad de vida. No tan insegura como se pinta y mucho menos tras el mundial. Los contras como bien ha comentado lo dificil que es conseguir el permiso de trabajo pues se necesita patrocinador local y demostrar, tras mucho papeleo que usted es capaz de hacer algo que no esté a la altura de la mayoría de sudafricanos (como hacerme reir por ejemplo).

Johannesburgo no recomendable por su inseguridad y vida de centro comercial. Eso si. El dinero está alli. Durban mejor...pero el sitio al que ir es Ciudad del Cabo.

Económicamente está en un momento delicado. Vivió su propia burbuja inmobiliaria para el mundial donde los precios se dispararon, y ahora está en pleno proceso de pérdida de aire, como un globo al que se ata mal. No es salvaje como en España porque aquí el crédito está llueve o truene en el resto del mundo al 9% como poco y al 15% como mucho. Con todo lo que ello implica. Depósitos al 7%. Bolsa subidón subidón en los últimos tres años, coincidiendo con la época dorada del equipo de rugby de Pretoria....¨los bulls¨ :: aunque yo creo que bajará todo bastante y habrá ojete calor a dos años vista. Precios similares a España en bienes de equipo y manufacturados y más baratos en productos frescos (carne, fruta...). Coches nuevos algo más caros. Coches de segunda mano increiblemente caros. Gasolina a 1.1 euros. Sueldo administrativo en la privada unos 700euros limpios. Sanidad privada y pensión aparte. Aquí no hay seguridad social.


Inconveniente, está lejos de todo.
Ventaja...está lejos de todo.::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Sep 2012)

Antena 3,
hizo canal que rompió y ha cumplido el objetivo.Ahora ha activado un 2º impulso que podría/debería llevarlo a la zona de 3,8 (aún corrigiendo ya que la última vela no parece finalizadora del movimiento).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Sep 2012)

El ibex vamos a ver como interpretarlo desde mi punto de vista, claro.
Las líneas rojas y azules son medias ponderadas de 200 y 50 sesiones, aparentemente estamos cerca de un cruce de oro, pero en realidad, lo que creo que hará es lo mismo que febrero-marzo realizando un cruce de la muerte posterior a la convergencia de ambas líneas. Si perdemos el mínimo del 3º impulso, los 7.000, el precio atravesará a la baja ambas medias, con lo que se producirá ese posible cruce de la muerte. Yo creo que ésto aún tardará un tiempo en producirse, salvo que caigamos de 7400 en este posible ajuste una vez realizado el máximo del 3º impulso. Subir de 8050 sería magnífico para alcanzar los 8400-8500. A mucho más no vamos a ir ya que los 9.000 es el punto de inflexión de este tendencia primaria bajista.
A mi me da que vamos a corregir algo, a esa zona de 7650-7400 +- y que luego haremos otra trampilla alcista hasta tocar ambas medias e incluso cumplir el objetivo del doble suelo no tendencial que tb coincide con la parte superior de ese hipotético canal. Ahora bien, el límite del abismo pienso que lo tenemos en los 7000 (a ver si van levantando ya la prohibición de cortos, aunque caeremos igual, de hecho hay muchos estudios que así lo demuestran).


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

Merece la pena dedicar una hora a enriquecer el conocimiento. De los pocos espacios de información libre que quedan en expaña.

Economía Directa 07-09-2012 Grecia y nuestro futuro en mp3 (07/09 a las 04:41:16) 01:27:43 1413437 - iVoox


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Sep 2012)

Yo lo escucho cuando salgo a correr o en el gimnasio. En casa me lo tienen prohibido :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Buena eleccion Pirata.
> 
> Vivo en SA desde hace unos cuantos años. Supongo que, si habla de playas, habrá venido a Ciudad del Cabo. Bonita para aburrir y con dinero muy buena calidad de vida. No tan insegura como se pinta y mucho menos tras el mundial. Los contras como bien ha comentado lo dificil que es conseguir el permiso de trabajo pues se necesita patrocinador local y demostrar, tras mucho papeleo que usted es capaz de hacer algo que no esté a la altura de la mayoría de sudafricanos (como hacerme reir por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



Sobre lo de las condiciones laborales...lo había leido en un post suyo en algún hilo  Y si, estuve por la zona de ciudad del cabo, en concreto Stellenbosch. Es cierto lo que dice, barato no es, pero cuando fuí a restaurantes jamás me sentí timado, cosa que no se puede decir con los restaurantes de aqui. La comida en los supermercados algo más barato como dice. Pero me llevé muy buena impresión, CdC, vino de Stellenbosch, chocolate de Franschhoek, las ballenas y las dunas en Hermanus, la puesta de sol en cape agulhas, lions head mountain, paseo tranquilo por table mountain, viaje en solitario al kalahari (joder como se asilvestra el pais cuando sales u poco de CdC), ostras a precio de salchichas...

Vamos que como leerá, me impresionó muchísimo el pais!

Respecto a la segurirdad, salvo una movida extrañisima en la carretera en las cercanias de calvinia, todo correcto


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena dedicar una hora a enriquecer el conocimiento. De los pocos espacios de información libre que quedan en expaña.
> 
> Economía Directa 07-09-2012 Grecia y nuestro futuro en mp3 (07/09 a las 04:41:16) 01:27:43 1413437 - iVoox



Como ha dicho Warren Buffet en algun libro: "Procura juntarte con personas mejores que tu a las que que admires y de las que puedas aprender". Cada dia estoy mas convencido que esas palabras valen su peso en oro. Por eso me gusta este foro, el nivel es muy alto y el autodesarrollo personal esta casi garantizado. Semanalmente suelo descargarme 2/3 podcast de burbuja.


----------



## Venganza (8 Sep 2012)

Hola chic@s hace años que os leo en el foro , necesito de vuestro consejo , actualmente opero con renta4 pero o no se , o no me deja ponerme corto en acciones de empresas del nasdaq , actualmente opero solo a traves de cfds y desde que prohibieron los cortos en España la opciones que te da r4 en este sentido son casi nulas y caras.

Que compañia me recomendais o trabajais vosotros para operar cfds cortos para acciones en EE.UU (nasdaq ,etc) y que no tenga comisiones demasiado altas?

Gracias y un Saludo.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

La pensin que le quedar a una persona que ahora tenga entre 20 y 30 aos - ABC.es


----------



## burbublase (8 Sep 2012)

Lo peor de todo es que no me di ni cuenta. Tantos anos de escuela de pago mandados a la basura.











burbublase dijo:


> Bueno, me "descuelgo". Eso es lo bueno de no habrir cortos a estas horas





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está provocando, verdad?





Pepitoria dijo:


> Simplemente *H*imbocando





pecata minuta dijo:


>


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La pensin que le quedar a una persona que ahora tenga entre 20 y 30 aos - ABC.es



.
ESTÁN a tope intentando preparar el mfbh-p. Todos los días con noticias sobre la inevitabilidad de ir a un sistema de capitalización. Si consiguen arrancarlo será el siguiente timo colectivo de gran escala. Hay que estar atentos, porque el primer tramo puede ser increíble, y supongo que no se verá fácil por AT.


----------



## TenienteDan (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena dedicar una hora a enriquecer el conocimiento. De los pocos espacios de información libre que quedan en expaña.
> 
> Economía Directa 07-09-2012 Grecia y nuestro futuro en mp3 (07/09 a las 04:41:16) 01:27:43 1413437 - iVoox



Me encanta la intro de el club de la lucha... cada vez que lo escucho me prepara para una dosis brutal de realidad dificilmente digerible.

Pero curiosamente me gusta de cierta manera ::


----------



## FranR (8 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Les dejo como han quedado hoy indicadores de BBVA
> 
> De mas largo plazo a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Como ha quedado BBVA? El aspecto a pocas sesiones vista IFC ha empeorado considerablemente. (Una cosa, la última vez que estuvo en esta cifra nos metimos en un lateral, hace pocos días, que apenas hizo bajar la cotización 20 céntimos y relajó el indicador anunciando posibles subidas a corto plazo (cotización estaba sobre los 5,75)

La diferencia principal es que esos días las MM10 estaba por debajo de 2.50, por lo que aunque el IFC decía soltar el MM10 no daba señal a muy corto.

IF: 112.1
IFC: 76.19
MM10: 7.73


Para el lunes








Por arriba ¿Qué tenemos? Los 8160 que mientras se mantengan los 7.812 ,tienen muchas posibilidades. Así que atentos a los niveles de ruptura del lunes y durante la semana a los 7574 (si llegamos a esa zona) que es la señal de una posible fuerte caída.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena dedicar una hora a enriquecer el conocimiento. De los pocos espacios de información libre que quedan en expaña.
> 
> Economía Directa 07-09-2012 Grecia y nuestro futuro en mp3 (07/09 a las 04:41:16) 01:27:43 1413437 - iVoox



menuda panda de sociatas acabo oir, lo de la sanidad usana es de jurado guardia

¿como diagnostica la sanidad española? con maquinaria de diagnostico y tratamiento::

estos aparatos de diagnostico no proceden de USA o Alemania, Suiza?

que curioso que todo el mundo ponga el ejemplo de Usa donde hay lobbies estatales con un despilfarro tremendo y nadie ponga la sanidad suiza donde los ciudadanos rechazan mediante ya 3 o 4 consultas populares un modelo público similar al nuestro

edito: en otros audios estoy deacuerdo con ellos en este no


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, en no más de 2 semanas estamos rescatados, no más. Y rescatados es estar mucho tiempo con las bolsas en decadencia ....



Las bolsas subiran sobre las cenizas de una sociedad en decadencia. Los de arriba se aupan en lo más alto sobre los cadaveres de los de abajo. Siempre ha sido asi y siempre será.

Las bolsas iran a la contra de la sociedad al son de la imprenta los Q's y otras medidas economicas...


----------



## FranR (8 Sep 2012)

Cambio de avatar y me hago acompañar del señor Pollo


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya que le vamos a tener de vecino al menos veamos como andan sus cuentas:
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS SANDS CORP (LVS:New York): Financial Ratios - Businessweek
> ...









Una comparativa con las otras grandes del juego. Pero los datos no coinciden. Teóricamente, están calculados a cierre del viernes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cambio de avatar y me hago acompañar del señor Pollo


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Una comparativa con las otras grandes del juego. Pero los datos no coinciden. Teóricamente, están calculados a cierre del viernes...



Voy hacer los calculos a mano.El roe y el roa se calculan en funcion de los beneficios de la empresa.En 2011 ganaron 1269 mill sobre un patrimonio neto de 9439 mill sale un roe de 13% y sobre un activo de 22244 mill sale un roa del 5,7%. Las vegas tuvieron perdidas en 2008 y 2009 por eso cada pagina da un ratio diferente en funcion de que año coja. Si no recuerdo mal las perdidas han sido algo puntuales y provocadas por sus inversiones en Asia.
Es un negocio muy volatil tan pronto ganan 500 mill como 1500 mill
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2012)

Los datos... creo que son cuatrimestrales... net income 240.6. assets 22.417


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los datos... creo que son cuatrimestrales... net income 240.6. assets 22.417



Pero es que no puedes calcular el roe o roa con datos trimestrales...imaginate ganar el 5% de tu activo cada tres meses 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero es que no puedes calcular el roe o roa con datos trimestrales...imaginate ganar el 5% de tu activo cada tres meses
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Efectivamente. Tengo que ver si puedo sacarle el dato anualizado (que teóricamente es lo que debería hacer).


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Efectivamente. Tengo que ver si puedo sacarle el dato anualizado (que teóricamente es lo que debería hacer).



Que pagina es??El comparador tiene buena pinta

240*4=960/22244=4,31% de roa que no esta nada mal

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (8 Sep 2012)

Toy probando lo que soy capaz de sacarle al wolframalpha.

LVS, wynn - Wolfram|Alpha

Edito: Pero es un cachondeo... 

Utiliza tecnología de Marx... No, de ése no, de los hermanos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Para ignorantes...que significa...
> 
> 
> Le indico: iba a venderlas hasta que lei su mensaje que me ha hecho recular::



Perdona el retraso, pero estaba con el movil y es un lio responder:

Un doble techo es esto:







Todavía no lo ha cumplido, pero se atasca mucho en el 16,1x, por ahora es solo una resistencia. La semana que viene saldremos de dudas, si lo rompe al alza será una muy buena señal para el valor, y pasará a ser soporte, también puede romper en falso, así que... ::

En todo caso una reflexión: 
Ibex 76xx Repsol 16,1x
Ibex 80xx Repsol 16,1x



bertok dijo:


> LCASC, excelente análisis.
> 
> Le pongo un pero: Espero una caída para sacudirse a los larguistas (aprox hasta los 6.600). en el fondo de esta caída estará el momento clave ya que si sigue hacia abajo y pierde los 5.900, no habrá ni rebote ni hostias (caerá a los infiernos).



Hola sr. de las tinieblas, que tal lleva la tarde...? o

En mi escenario, le doy un 90% de posibilidades a parar en 5400, el otro 10% se lo enviaré a Tonuel por e-mail para que haga lo que crea oportuno... :

Saludos y feliz sábado! 

PD: Un 0% de equivocarme, of course... o


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Toy probando lo que soy capaz de sacarle al wolframalpha.
> 
> LVS, wynn - Wolfram|Alpha
> 
> ...



Jajajaja de los mejores chistes que he escuchado en mucho tiempo. Businessweek a veces pone un 5% y es un 4%, gajes del oficio. Hay dos buscadores que no estan mal aunque son mejorables la verdad: Financialtimes stockscreener y el google stockscreener

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cambio de avatar y me hago acompañar del señor Pollo




Honrado me siento, pardíez.

Que es esto.... no, no estoy llorando... tan sólo me pican los ojos, debe haber sido una mota de polvo... snif snif :rolleye:

Retiro lo que dije sobre Ud., ya sabe, aquello de chacal, roedor, díscolo, machito y significado :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

wolfram alpha... nunca dejaréis de sorprenderme ::


Vamoooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!  

<iframe width="800" height="600" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kpZhZAr1cQU?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


wop wop wop-wop!!!!


----------



## Maravedi (8 Sep 2012)

Janus que tal ve a PRISA ha tanteado los 0,40 esta semana


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

Como sospeche hasta el lunes no publicaran los datos, ya es que ni me molesto en mirar los datos los viernes.La cnmv se toma con toda la tranquilidad del mundo su trabajo


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> wolfram alpha... nunca dejaréis de sorprenderme ::
> 
> 
> Vamoooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!
> ...



Me habia quedqado choff con el podcast de burbuja de bertok. Al finnnn alguien anima el fin de semana, esto es otra cosa


----------



## FranR (8 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Honrado me siento, pardíez.
> 
> Que es esto.... no, no estoy llorando... tan sólo me pican los ojos, debe haber sido una mota de polvo... snif snif :rolleye:
> 
> Retiro lo que dije sobre Ud., ya sabe, aquello de chacal, roedor, díscolo, machito y significado :XX:



Sin mariconadas que nos vigila el jato machote...








Edit: Fíjese que hasta aparece un pequeño pollo, creo recordar que hace un tiempo dijo algo de un sobrinito ::


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola sr. de las tinieblas, que tal lleva la tarde...? o
> 
> En mi escenario, le doy un 90% de posibilidades a parar en 5400, el otro 10% se lo enviaré a Tonuel por e-mail para que haga lo que crea oportuno... :
> 
> ...



Eres demasiado bajista, hereje :XX::XX::XX:

Habrá que estar muy atentos porque si pierde los 5.900, entonces lo veo muy abajo.

Queda mucha batalla por lidiar, de momento tiene que perder los 7.600, los 7.200 y los 6.600.

La inercia alcista habrá que frenarla durante unas semanas para pillar energía cinética. Siempre y cuando el miércoles que viene no tengamos un desplome ::


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> wolfram alpha... nunca dejaréis de sorprenderme ::
> 
> 
> Vamoooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!
> ...



Las de rojo y verde, claramente habrá que visionarlas de nuevo ::


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me habia quedqado choff con el podcast de burbuja de bertok. Al finnnn alguien anima el fin de semana, esto es otra cosa



Considero que somos unos afortunados de poder disfrutar de un medio de información libre.

El 98% de la población no se entera de nada y *muchos* de ellos van a ser cadáveres financieros para el resto de sus días.

Con la cabeza bien amueblada se puede discernir el grano de la paja y que las cosas no te afecten. *Es cuestión de ponerse a salvo lo antes posible auqnue ya queda muy poco tiempo*.


----------



## FranR (8 Sep 2012)

Señores temperatura agradable, hora ideal, salgan a pegarse un homenaje (yo lo voy a hacer)

Acabo de reservar un viaje (esta vez de placer), para mediados de septiembre y esa semana romántica me la quiere recompensar mi jenny. 
Una Shandy de esas seguro que cae.


----------



## burbublase (8 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por partes,
> 
> blah blah
> 
> ...



AJA!!!

Sr. Janus, yo lo veo un poco (bastante) mas complejo. Un dia tengo que sentarme un buen rato y escribir una parrafada de esas que tiran para atras. Me da un poco de pereza, porque al final no lo leeria nadie (post tocho = fracaso total).


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> AJA!!!
> 
> Sr. Janus, yo lo veo un poco (bastante) mas complejo. Un dia tengo que sentarme un buen rato y escribir una parrafada de esas que tiran para atras. Me da un poco de pereza, porque al final no lo leeria nadie (post tocho = fracaso total).



Escríbelo y lo leo. Por snoopy 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores temperatura agradable, hora ideal, salgan a pegarse un homenaje (yo lo voy a hacer)
> 
> Acabo de reservar un viaje (esta vez de placer), para mediados de septiembre y esa semana romántica me la quiere recompensar mi jenny.
> Una Shandy de esas seguro que cae.



Mañana







1 semanita lonchafinista, casa de familiares, ryanair (god help me) 

Por cierto, 

El padrino III on paramount.... gintonic magallanico de los de remover con el dedo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> AJA!!!
> 
> Sr. Janus, yo lo veo un poco (bastante) mas complejo. Un dia tengo que sentarme un buen rato y escribir una parrafada de esas que tiran para atras. Me da un poco de pereza, porque al final no lo leeria nadie (post tocho = fracaso total).



intercale boobies!


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Considero que somos unos afortunados de poder disfrutar de un medio de información libre.
> 
> El 98% de la población no se entera de nada y *muchos* de ellos van a ser cadáveres financieros para el resto de sus días.
> 
> Con la cabeza bien amueblada se puede discernir el grano de la paja y que las cosas no te afecten. *Es cuestión de ponerse a salvo lo antes posible auqnue ya queda muy poco tiempo*.



Totalmente cierto. Mi vida ha mejorado considerablemente de calidad desde que conoci este foro. Por cierto los videos de Tepper son muy buenos Todo un economista.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mañana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encantan las 3. Para mi gusto la mejor es la 2. Por cierto si no la has visto : "scarface" es buenisima..
Y la mejor frase "Aceite y agua nunca los mezcles "

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me encantan las 3. Para mi gusto la mejor es la 2. Por cierto si no la has visto : "scarface" es buenisima..
> Y la mejor frase "Aceite y agua nunca los mezcles "
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



La acaba de decir ahora, pero en inglés es

"friendship and money... (mueve la cabeza negando), oil and water"


Tremendo!


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2012)

> > Iniciado por ponzi
> > Me encantan las 3. Para mi gusto la mejor es la 2. Por cierto si no la has visto : "scarface" es buenisima..Y la mejor frase "Aceite y agua nunca los mezcles "Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> ...



La estoy viendo ahora mismo. Como dirian por ahi "Con la iglesia hemos topado" 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (8 Sep 2012)

Buenas noches.

Me acaban de recordar que llevo sin ver el padrino (la uno) más de un año.

POr cierto, si el nick "bertok" postea por aquí no le hagan ni caso.

Una de dos, o ha caído en la tentación gintoniqueril y le ha entrado un ataque de optimismo, o alguien se ha adueñado de su nick.

Ujtedes se creen?? Le he visto decir en otro post que "el madmax no va a llegar"....palabras textuales8:

Pasen un buen finde


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Me acaban de recordar que llevo sin ver el padrino (la uno) más de un año.
> 
> ...



El mad-max en su término cinéfilo no llegará, al menos en nuestro tiempo de vida.

Lo que llegará es un pobreza como no se ha visto en expaña desde 1960.


----------



## paulistano (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El mad-max en su término cinéfilo no llegará, al menos en nuestro tiempo de vida.
> 
> Lo que llegará es un pobreza como no se ha visto en expaña desde 1960.



Le sigo desde hace tiempo don bertok, no hacía falta aclaración

Sigue usted siendo más optimista de loq ue pensaba, en el hilo de Jacl London hablan de 1900:fiufiu:

Se encuentra bien?


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Le sigo desde hace tiempo don bertok, no hacía falta aclaración
> 
> Sigue usted siendo más optimista de loq ue pensaba, en el hilo de Jacl London hablan de 1900:fiufiu:
> 
> Se encuentra bien?



Cuando se follen a Grecia, para desgracia de sus ciudadanos, veremos el camino que toman los acontecimientos y podremos volver a evaluar la situación.

Pinta bastante duro, la verdad.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Janus que tal ve a PRISA ha tanteado los 0,40 esta semana



Si los supera con volumen, hay que entrar. Es muy claro que los 0,4 son el punto de cambio de tendencia.
No olvidar el stop si se entra, por si es fake.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Ladies and gentleman,
you're ready?.
In several days, down down down down!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Sep 2012)

I´m going down, down, down 

".............We get dressed up and we go,
Out, baby, for the night.
We come home early learnin', burnin',
Burnin' in some fire fight.
I'm sick and tired of you settin' me up, yeah.
Settin' me up a-just to knock-a,
Knock-a, knock-a me down, down, down, down.
Goin down, down, down, down.
I'm goin' down, down, down, down.
I'm goin' down, down, down, down.........."


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Queremos video, queremos video ....


----------



## tarrito (9 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iyQ1pGrYr-Q[/YOUTUBE]

:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Sep 2012)

Por el amor de LOL!
Bubbles everywhere!







Lo de brasil lo sabía...¿pero que coñ0 pasa en Austria? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2012)

El Tase está palote

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Sep 2012)

Obama Widens Lead Over Romney Despite Jobs Report

China factory growth slips, government spending eyed

El FMI quiere participar en el plan de compra de bonos del BCE - elEconomista.es

Íker Jiménez busca al conde Drácula en el regreso de 'Cuarto Milenio'


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Sep 2012)

Janus, me acuerdo que hablaste de los 1,6e. en gamesa como cambio de tendencia. Sigues opinando lo mismo??


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus, me acuerdo que hablaste de los 1,6e. en gamesa como cambio de tendencia. Sigues opinando lo mismo??



Mi opinion, si miras graficas veras que ha tenido una reistencia fuerte en 1,50, ahora la a roto y ha subido al calor del ibex. Sera interesante su comportamiento cuando el ibex empiece a bajar, pero creo que es un valor alcista en este momento, de los pocos alcistas.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus, me acuerdo que hablaste de los 1,6e. en gamesa como cambio de tendencia. Sigues opinando lo mismo??



Hablada de 1,6-1,7. Esos niveles son importantes y hay que superarlos y consolidarlos para pensar en mayores aventuras.

Las medias de 50, 150 y 200 aún no se han cruzado y falta bastante para eso. Especialmente la de 150 y 200 están aún descendiendo. El número importante pensando en el largo plazo está en 2 euros. Ahí ya se habrían superado las tres medias y con las correspondientes consolidaciones de la serie de precios ..... ya debería haberse girado hacia arriba la curva de la media de 150.

En Gamesa falta mucho trabajo por hacer y aún tiene que hacerse con tiempo.


----------



## vyk (9 Sep 2012)

A mi el Viernes finalmente me saltó el Stop de San en 6,05 así que me salgo con unas pequeñas plusvalías (+1800 aurelios). Una lástima porque creo que aún le queda recorrido al alza, aunque hay que andar con pies de plomo.

Y el Lunes...¿qué hacer el Lunes? Esto de ver los toros desde la barrera me aburre sobremanera...soy un yonki de los mercados ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Sep 2012)

La mafia italiana son aprendices en comparación con la castuza de este país. No deja de sorprenderme cuánto están robando.

Crisis en el equipo económico de Rajoy: Guindos o Montoro saldrán del Gobierno antes de Navidad


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Sep 2012)

Una curiosidad con telefónica, hemos visto que alcanzó los 11,39 el viernes, final del 3º impulso de menor rango. Qué ocurre, que a la vez que ha alcanzado ese nivel, si observamos un impulso de mucho mayor rango, vemos que después de corregir justo al 38,2% de los 9,77 (muy importante el corregir justo en ese fibo), se lanza hacia arriba y activa un 2º impulso de mayor rango. Por otra parte, si observamos a simple vista, esos 9,77 pueden interpretarse como un doble suelo con clavicular sobre los 10,93 y por tanto ya activado.
A ver, vamos a esperar al pullback del impulso o del doble suelo comentado, si se produce y cae a una zona entre 10-9,8, podíamos entrar en largos con stop en 9,7-9,6, sería muy probable irse a los 12,8 (lugar magnífico para situar unos cortos por otra parte..). Por otra parte 12,8/11,2 = 1,14, un 14% de subida dada la correlación casi perfecta con el ibex, implicaría por ejemplo que el ibex se fuese a los 9000 ptos +-, algo que no creo (lo veo en el zona de 8500 como máximo) pero no es impensable llegar hasta ese nivel, si superarlo pq rompería la tendencia primaria bajista, por otra parte, imaginemos que se formase un doble techo en los 9.000 ptos con clavicular en los 5900...y que lo activasemos en un futuro...un 5º argumento + para los 2900-2800..


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX VS BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba en resistencia, pero en su momento cuando cambió el panorama ya comenté que se confirmaban las subidas, veamos cómo lo refleja el spread:







Gran parte de los deberes hechos. Ahora es preciso advertir que la mayor parte de los valores del IBEX han realizado la subida que se les suponía y se empiezan a encontrar en serias resistencias. Por ahora tampoco hay signos de giro inmediato en el mercado, pero normalmente cuando eso sucede el índice suele entrar en un periodo lateral en el que se va configurando la vuelta a la baja a medida que los últimos rezagados cumplen objetivos y las acciones que ya lo han hecho desarrollan figuras de giro, a menudo con máximos decrecientes. Ejemplo:



Claca dijo:


> Bancos de momento ni con un palo, pero nunca se sabe, porque si rompen dejarían espacio a otro pico importante de subida. Para los del IBEX, las referencias son 5,55 en SAN y 5,94 en BBVA, estaríamos hablando de casi un 10% adicional de subida si las superan... Yo desde luego con la configuración actual del precio no espero que sea lo que suceda, pero si pasa, independientemente de lo que nos diga el corazón, habría que actuar en consecuencia.



Ese 10%, que parecía una locura tras la subida acumulada, ya está hecho. Eso no significa que los bancos se vayan a fostiar en un par de sesiones, ni siquiera que no puedan subir algo más, pero sí es importante ver cómo tras una subida del 50% (sí, 50% desde mínimos) ahora ya nos dicen que nos rescatan y que esto es estupendo para el sector financiero español, justo cuando se cumple el recorrido mínimo previsto. Curioso.


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La mafia italiana son aprendices en comparación con la castuza de este país. No deja de sorprenderme cuánto están robando.
> 
> Crisis en el equipo económico de Rajoy: Guindos o Montoro saldrán del Gobierno antes de Navidad



Guindos es el unico que no pega con tanto incompetente, ademas suele desmarcarse bastante de Rajoy.Mi apuesta sin conocimiento ninguno es que de salir uno sera Guindos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Sep 2012)

Una posible buena entrada, Jazztel, siempre que superemos los 4,60 a cierre de sesión. Vemos como ha realizado 2 impulsos bajistas perfectos desde máximos (que por otra parte, era el final de la estructura de dilatación de tres impulsos realizados desde el otoño pasado). Bien después de esos 2 impulsos bajistas, con mínimo en los 4 euros, ha realizado un doble suelo con clavicular en los 4,60. Hay que estar atento al cierre por encima se ese precio, ya que activaríamos un doble suelo con objetivo final en los 5,20 (soltaría un 50% de la posición en los 4,85-4,88 a expensas de superar ese nivel para irse a los 5,20).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Guindos es el unico que no pega con tanto incompetente, ademas suele desmarcarse bastante de Rajoy.Mi apuesta sin conocimiento ninguno es que de salir uno sera Guindos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Si te dedicas a la política, no eres ningún profesional brillante o destacado en tu gremio seas Guindos o la Pajín. Es decir, los buenos cirujanos, buenos abogados, buenos directores financieros, modistas etc no trabajan por 60-70.000 € ni permiten ataques a su honor. La política es para los espabilados del pueblo, que en vez de vivir con rentas normales, consiguen esas rentas superiores a la media, a cambio una labor incompetente y de soportar el desprecio de su mediocridad, aunque les importe un pepino esto último.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Guindos es el unico que no pega con tanto incompetente, ademas suele desmarcarse bastante de Rajoy.Mi apuesta sin conocimiento ninguno es que de salir uno sera Guindos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Windows es un consultor y como tal, dirá lo que hay que hacer, lo dejará lanzado y se marchará para no marchitarse en el día a día de la ejecución.
De cajón.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La mafia italiana son aprendices en comparación con la castuza de este país. No deja de sorprenderme cuánto están robando.
> 
> Crisis en el equipo económico de Rajoy: Guindos o Montoro saldrán del Gobierno antes de Navidad



Sale Gargamel y se queda Topogigio. A no ser que a Montoro se le vaya la mano con la medicación de aquí a Diciembre...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Sep 2012)

Curiosamente De Guindos, su último peripecia en la "privada" fue en 2011 en Mare Nostrum formado por la integración de Cajamurcia, Caixa Penedès, CajaGRANADA y Sa Nostra, lo mejorcito jeje. Bueno, ahora sabemos que necesitan 1.000 millones y que tiene varios candidatos a ser absorvida. Muy buena gestión de De Guindos, otra más.
Empiezo a estar aburrido de que si uno es Registrador de la Propiedad (Rajoy lleva desde el año 81 viviendo del cuento de la política), que si el otro es Doctor en derecho constitucional, etc. No veo gestores de la privada nunca por ahí, ni se ven ni se les espera, pero ni buenos ni malos, ni grandes empresas ni de una pyme, el único, Pizarro y lo volaron rápido. No veo a un Michael Bloomberg en ningún ayuntamiento renunciado a sus honorarios y aportando saber en la gestión,no, veo nulidad y personas cuyo trabajo alternativo a la política en el mejor de los casos sería estar vendiendo coches en un concesionario, con todo el respeto a los comerciales dicho sea de paso.
La política es un retiro para insolventes.


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si te dedicas a la política, no eres ningún profesional brillante o destacado en tu gremio seas Guindos o la Pajín. Es decir, los buenos cirujanos, buenos abogados, buenos directores financieros, modistas etc no trabajan por 60-70.000 € ni permiten ataques a su honor. La política es para los espabilados del pueblo, que en vez de vivir con rentas normales, consiguen esas rentas superiores a la media, a cambio una labor incompetente y de soportar el desprecio de su mediocridad, aunque les importe un pepino esto último.











Janus dijo:


> Windows es un consultor y como tal, dirá lo que hay que hacer, lo dejará lanzado y se marchará para no marchitarse en el día a día de la ejecución.
> De cajón.





Por eso creo que Guindos ni aguantara ni le aguantaran igual que paso con Pizarro. Es solo intuicion , seguramente me equivoque. Hay que tener muy poco amor propio para trabajar durante mucho tiempo rodeado de gente tan vacia. Para aguantar hay que ser : "Incompetente,pelota,callado y como no mentiroso compulsivo"

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso creo que Guindos ni aguantara ni le aguantaran igual que paso con Pizarro. Es solo intuicion , seguramente me equivoque. Hay que tener muy poco amor propio para trabajar durante mucho tiempo rodeado de gente tan vacia. Para aguantar hay que ser : "Incompetente,pelota,callado y como no mentiroso compulsivo"
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



que no Ponzi, que De Guindos es del partido desde el 96 (vale, no son el esperpento anterior como Pepiño, Leire Pajín o ZP, que daba vergüenza incluso a la vista y al oído..), pero que si te fijas, todos sus cargos son designaciones directivas a dedo. De Guindos es uno más. Los buenos que los hay, sí, claro, los mandos intermedios-altos de un BBVA, La Caixa,, Santander, Iberdrola, Inditex etc, pues sí, pero esos, no les hace falta caer a la política para su logro personal.


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si te dedicas a la política, no eres ningún profesional brillante o destacado en tu gremio seas Guindos o la Pajín. Es decir, los buenos cirujanos, buenos abogados, buenos directores financieros, modistas etc no trabajan por 60-70.000 € ni permiten ataques a su honor. La política es para los espabilados del pueblo, que en vez de vivir con rentas normales, consiguen esas rentas superiores a la media, a cambio una labor incompetente y de soportar el desprecio de su mediocridad, aunque les importe un pepino esto último.



Magníficas palabras, y perfecta definición.

Las suscribo al 100%


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> que no Ponzi, que De Guindos es del partido desde el 96 (vale, no son el esperpento anterior como Pepiño, Leire Pajín o ZP, que daba vergüenza incluso a la vista y al oído..), pero que si te fijas, todos sus cargos son designaciones directivas a dedo. De Guindos es uno más. Los buenos que los hay, sí, claro, los mandos intermedios-altos de un BBVA, La Caixa,, Santander, Iberdrola, Inditex etc, pues sí, pero esos, no les hace falta caer a la política para su logro personal.



Madre mia desde el 96. No le conozco pero a priori parecia el ministro mas preparado. Wert da grima a la vista y la de Sanidad buff. Es solo una impresion sin fundamento, es bastante probable que me haya equivocado. No te fies de las empresas del ibex si investigas un poco te llevaras mas de una sorpresa. La vida de Galan siempre ha estado al amparo del Pnv

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2012)

que borrachera ayer , a punta de jintonis con fanta limon :ouch:

me acabo de levantar :bla:


----------



## egarenc (9 Sep 2012)

gin tonics con fana de limón...eso debería de considerarse delito con pena de baneo perpetuo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> gin tonics con fana de limón...eso debería de considerarse delito con pena de baneo perpetuo.



pero humilde servidor a conseguido llegar a un nivel mas alto de conocimiento gracias a la fanta limon


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Sep 2012)

Os pego mi particular canario la SEK (diario), parece que podemos tener cambio de tendencia con esas velas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Y en USD con tope en MA 200, a ver si lo supera, aunque con las velas anteriores y el cuerpo tan grande de la última verde no pinta bien si se va para abajo. Con todos los indicadores en máximos.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os pego mi particular canario la SEK (diario), parece que podemos tener cambio de tendencia con esas velas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no le sobra razon ienso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero humilde servidor a conseguido llegar a un nivel mas alto de conocimiento gracias a la fanta limon



Reconocelo te has vuelto accionista de Coca cola


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15X-P87v3MI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero humilde servidor a conseguido llegar a un nivel mas alto de conocimiento gracias a la fanta limon



Pagafantas de libro.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que borrachera ayer , a punta de jintonis con fanta limon :ouch:
> 
> me acabo de levantar :bla:



Pajarón, dinos la verdad, con quién has dormido?


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

unas buenas risas

[YOUTUBE]H7h1qyLJ1LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> unas buenas risas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H7h1qyLJ1LU[/YOUTUBE]



Si señor, el mejor humorista de este pais. Para todos los lonchafinistas en la chocita del loro teneis monologos a un modico precio

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

::::::::::

[YOUTUBE]MHAi3Sga-co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

Los morosos no sueltan la gallina

La 'Troika' pone "objeciones" al nuevo plan de austeridad en Grecia - elEconomista.es
Italia no aceptaría nuevas condiciones en caso de necesitar ayuda de la UE - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Un tremendo olé por Contador. Admirable el que lo haya intentado todas las jornadas sin desfallecer hasta que lo consiguió. A lo Perico.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

La 'Troika' pone "objeciones" al nuevo plan de austeridad en Grecia - elEconomista.es

Al más puro estilo RameroJada. Dicen que van a hacer mucho para conseguir el "go ahead". Pero todo es humo y se huele a distancia el fake.
Los gitanos y los payos (los decentes y los vividores_a_costa_del_otro) nunca pueden estar juntos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Sep 2012)

menudo finde, he vuelto a ver margin call y me ratifico en que es un peliculon. Esas escenas donde se justifican acerca de la naturaleza humana... imperdibles.

y cayeron tambien las 3 de el padrino, ole por los de paramount channel. suerte que la 3 la repitieron ayer, porque las 3 del tiron se me atragantaron.
lo del padrino es obra maestra, tan real como la vida misma, por desgracia.



burbublase dijo:


> AJA!!!
> 
> Sr. Janus, yo lo veo un poco (bastante) mas complejo. Un dia tengo que sentarme un buen rato y escribir una parrafada de esas que tiran para atras. Me da un poco de pereza, porque al final no lo leeria nadie (post tocho = fracaso total).



yo le prometo por mi master card que me lo leo. y no se desanime, los mejores tochos los lee muy poca gente.


----------



## anonimo123 (9 Sep 2012)

inauguro la corriente no-madmaxista de este hilo, esta corriente defiende el no-hundimiento de la bolsa.

miembro único y fundador: anónimo123


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Italia no aceptaría nuevas condiciones en caso de necesitar ayuda de la UE - elEconomista.es

Esto va a acabar bastante diferente a lo que se piensan muchos. Además de deudores, morosos y trincones .............. chulos hasta decir basta. Te debo pasta y encima te exigo que te cuadres ante mi. Todo porque yo lo valgo.

Como le hinchen los huevos al BCE y a Alemania ...... y lancen un mensaje duro de "hasta aquí", alguno le va a cambiar la jeta.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> inauguro la corriente no-madmaxista de este hilo, esta corriente defiende el no-hundimiento de la bolsa.
> 
> miembro único y fundador: anónimo123



La aceptación de la no-realidad te va a costar los aurelios.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Hollande confirma el impuesto a los millonarios: 75% durante dos años - elEconomista.es

La versión más asquerosa del socialista en su máximo esplendor. Nueva muestra de que gastar lo del otro es lo que más placer les produce. Ellos como lo roban, a nadie tienen que rendir cuentas.

Saben de sobra que es una medida totalmente inutil porque quien tiene dinero, tiene capacidad para generarlo desde fuera para eludir los impuestos.


----------



## temis2011 (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La aceptación de la no-realidad te va a costar los aurelios.



Que es mejor arruinarse... pero seguir tu propio criterio o hacerse rico a disgusto :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Hollande anunciará esta noche el ajuste económico más importante de las últimas décadas - elEconomista.es

Me quedo con:

*"El presidente de Francia, François Hollande, anunciará a las 20 horas de esta noche un ajuste de 33.000 millones de euros, el más importante de las últimas décadas en el país, a través en su mayor parte de un nuevo programa de impuestos que espera recaudar entre 15.000 y 20.000 millones, según apuntan los medios galos."*

Es decir, eliminar gasto nein. Todo supuestas fábulas de quitárselo al que lo tiene. Versión RameroJada a la francesa.

Putos miserables que no hacen más que engañar para ganar tiempo. Ni en España van a recaudar lo que dicen vía IVA ni en Francia van a recaudar a los ricos lo que dicen.


----------



## anonimo123 (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La aceptación de la no-realidad te va a costar los aurelios.



veremos que nos deparará el futuro y que realidad estaba en lo cierto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hollande confirma el impuesto a los millonarios: 75% durante dos años - elEconomista.es
> 
> La versión más asquerosa del socialista en su máximo esplendor. Nueva muestra de que gastar lo del otro es lo que más placer les produce. Ellos como lo roban, a nadie tienen que rendir cuentas.
> 
> Saben de sobra que es una medida totalmente inutil porque quien tiene dinero, tiene capacidad para generarlo desde fuera para eludir los impuestos.





Janus dijo:


> Italia no aceptaría nuevas condiciones en caso de necesitar ayuda de la UE - elEconomista.es
> 
> Esto va a acabar bastante diferente a lo que se piensan muchos. Además de deudores, morosos y trincones .............. chulos hasta decir basta. Te debo pasta y encima te exigo que te cuadres ante mi. Todo porque yo lo valgo.
> 
> Como le hinchen los huevos al BCE y a Alemania ...... y lancen un mensaje duro de "hasta aquí", alguno le va a cambiar la jeta.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QZwxj4f7CDw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## juanfer (9 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hollande confirma el impuesto a los millonarios: 75% durante dos años - elEconomista.es
> 
> La versión más asquerosa del socialista en su máximo esplendor. Nueva muestra de que gastar lo del otro es lo que más placer les produce. Ellos como lo roban, a nadie tienen que rendir cuentas.
> 
> Saben de sobra que es una medida totalmente inutil porque quien tiene dinero, tiene capacidad para generarlo desde fuera para eludir los impuestos.



Dejalos igual algun millonario viene aqui.


----------



## juanfer (9 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hollande anunciará esta noche el ajuste económico más importante de las últimas décadas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Me quedo con:
> 
> ...



Yo lo dije el euro lo destruirá francia que esta tocada de muerte. España e Italia es humo.


----------



## juanfer (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los morosos no sueltan la gallina
> 
> La 'Troika' pone "objeciones" al nuevo plan de austeridad en Grecia - elEconomista.es
> Italia no aceptaría nuevas condiciones en caso de necesitar ayuda de la UE - elEconomista.es



Yo creo que Grecia no la tiraran del euro hasta despues de las elecciones Usa.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Dejalos igual algun millonario viene aqui.



No lo tengas tan claro. RameroJoy con su filosofía sociata de esquilmar el dinero de los demás .... no es un polo atractor que digamos. Estos sinverguenzas lo que están haciendo es fomentar que el dinero esté en paraísos fiscales porque hay que reconocerlo: jode un montón que unos sinverguenzas ladrones te choren tu pasta.
Los mismo que los españoles de medio pelo se buscan la vida en los depósitos (buscando una mayor rentabilidad), los que tienen dinero buscan donde tributar menos.
No puede ser que un tío que se esfuerza mucho y tienen la habilidad de ganar en buena lid bastante dinero ........... tenga que dar by the face el 50% de ellos (al margen de lo que le chorarán vía impuestos de propiedad, indirectos .....) a unos catuzos que se lo roban, se lo gastan en farlopa .....

Yo lo veo hasta normal que quien pueda trate de evitar que le roben.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que Grecia no la tiraran del euro hasta despues de las elecciones Usa.



Seguramente no la tirarán porque se verá claramente que después del euro hay vida y entonces los paises del sur podrían abrir lo ojos y ponerse más chulos. No hay salida sin gran sufrimiento pero si hay salida. Además la visión de corto plazo española se pondría muy cachonda con el simpa. Muchos pensarán que da igual deber en euros o pesetas ..... si se hace una quita del 100%. Argentina en su día hizo una quita brutal y ahí les tienen creciendo mucho (pero con grandes desequilibrios) y expropiando empresas a los mal llamados países democráticos. No estamos para dar lecciones a nadie porque España lleva un par de años demostrando que aquello de la seguridad jurídica con va con ella.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

Must read:

JP MORGAN:The Jobs Report Completely Ended The QE3 Debate - Business Insider

Here's The Real Reason Stocks Are At Brand New Highs - Business Insider

Bernanke: How Quantitative Easing Works: Portfolio Balance Channel - Business Insider

http://rsocial.elmundo.orbyt.es/epa...11F181436BFA3E7761F41AE21ABB8EFDCC35EF2AFAE5B


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No lo tengas tan claro. *RameroJoy con su filosofía sociata de esquilmar el dinero de los demás* .... no es un polo atractor que digamos. Estos sinverguenzas lo que están haciendo es fomentar que el dinero esté en paraísos fiscales porque hay que reconocerlo: jode un montón que unos sinverguenzas ladrones te choren tu pasta.
> Los mismo que los españoles de medio pelo se buscan la vida en los depósitos (buscando una mayor rentabilidad), los que tienen dinero buscan donde tributar menos.
> No puede ser que un tío que se esfuerza mucho y tienen la habilidad de ganar en buena lid bastante dinero ........... tenga que dar by the face el 50% de ellos (al margen de lo que le chorarán vía impuestos de propiedad, indirectos .....) a unos catuzos que se lo roban, se lo gastan en farlopa .....
> 
> Yo lo veo hasta normal que quien pueda trate de evitar que le roben.



Lo tienes calao eh?

Pego aqui una historia que escribi en otro hilo.

Estamos en un pais de locos donde la gente sigue siglas y banderas, pero no piensan, no entienden.

Ejemplo pa que se me entienda.

Cuando en mi pueblo goberno el PSOE+IU, la 1º medida de IU fue privatizar las piscinas publicas, y todo el mundo haciendo palmas con las orejas, porque era una medida de izquierdas para racionalizar el enorme gasto que suponian.

Ahora gobierna el PP, y una de las 1º medidas ha sido hacerse cargo de las piscinas publicas y gestionarlas desde el ayuntamiento.

Y todos haciendo palmas con las orejas porque es una medida que da mejor servicio al ciudadano.

Pues en esto estamos, se votan a siglas, y se siguen colorines, pero la gente, ni puta idea de nada.

Otro ejemplo, yo, que soy seguidor de Hayek, escuela austriaca, y dedica parte de mi tiempo y dinerines a invertir en bolsa, pues por aqui piensan que soy un tipo de izquierdas radical lo juro.


Que pais, dios.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que Grecia no la tiraran del euro hasta despues de las elecciones Usa.



también creo lo mismo, pero la tirarán.

Detrás va Portugal y luego expaña.

Finales de 2013 o inicios de 2014 es la fecha.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo tienes calao eh?
> 
> Pego aqui una historia que escribi en otro hilo.
> 
> ...



Pero lo cierto es que los españoles no tienen derecho a protestar lo que votaron y si lo piensan bien, tampoco de protestar por promesas incumplidas. Dudo mucho que más del 2 ppm (partes por millón) hubieran leido el programa electoral de nadie ni supieran lo que decía o no decía. Algún rumor y poco más. Es la excusa perfecta del español: "no pague la compra porque no tenía dinero".


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pero lo cierto es que los españoles no tienen derecho a protestar lo que votaron y si lo piensan bien, tampoco de protestar por promesas incumplidas. Dudo mucho que más del 2 ppm (partes por millón) hubieran leido el programa electoral de nadie ni supieran lo que decía o no decía. Algún rumor y poco más. Es la excusa perfecta del español: "no pague la compra porque no tenía dinero".



Como molaria poder hacer eso en la bolsa.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> veremos que nos deparará el futuro y que realidad estaba en lo cierto



Bienvenido de nuevo y, aunque no lo creo, me gustaría que tuviese usted razón. Su optimismo y resolución son francamente refrescantes. Un saludo.


----------



## creative (9 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo y, aunque no lo creo, me gustaría que tuviese usted razón. Su optimismo y resolución son francamente refrescantes. Un saludo.



Uno que despues de la subida del 20 y tantos que llevamos en 3 meses, acaba de salir de IBEX, haciendo ostias, me las piro a la renta fija.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> también creo lo mismo, pero la tirarán.
> 
> Detrás va Portugal y luego expaña.
> 
> Finales de 2013 o inicios de 2014 es la fecha.



En 2014 toca presupuesto nuevo para la UE :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En 2014 toca presupuesto nuevo para la UE :rolleye:



uufff, quedan 16 meses de recortes y presiones :8:


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> uufff, quedan 16 meses de recortes y presiones :8:



Bastante menos, en cuanto se vea el fraude de RameroJoy y sus mentiras ... ya verán. De momento, mucho antes se verá el tema de deficit y seguramente algún lío serio con alguna Comunidad Autónoma.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bastante menos, en cuanto se vea el fraude de RameroJoy y sus mentiras ... ya verán. De momento, mucho antes se verá el tema de deficit y seguramente algún lío serio con alguna Comunidad Autónoma.



En cuanto ceda, lo tendrá que hacer, se le echará el pueblo encima.

No sé el tiempo exacto pero esto está "resuelto" en menos de 12-18 meses.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2012)

A ver si se anima esto un poco no?


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> Que es mejor arruinarse... pero seguir tu propio criterio o hacerse rico a disgusto :rolleye:



esteeee... la pregunta tiene trampa ¿no?


----------



## atman (9 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> veremos que nos deparará el futuro y que realidad estaba en lo cierto



Hombre, me aceptará al menos una diferencia: si estamos equivocados lo peor que nos puede pasar es que dejemos de ganar unos duros. Y respiraremos aliviados. Si el equivocado es usted, le puede salir muy muy caro... y se lo reprochará a usted mismo durante mucho mucho tiempo.


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hablada de 1,6-1,7. Esos niveles son importantes y hay que superarlos y consolidarlos para pensar en mayores aventuras.
> 
> Las medias de 50, 150 y 200 aún no se han cruzado y falta bastante para eso. Especialmente la de 150 y 200 están aún descendiendo. El número importante pensando en el largo plazo está en 2 euros. Ahí ya se habrían superado las tres medias y con las correspondientes consolidaciones de la serie de precios ..... ya debería haberse girado hacia arriba la curva de la media de 150.
> 
> En Gamesa falta mucho trabajo por hacer y aún tiene que hacerse con tiempo.



Es que le tengo unas ganas:::!!!

Mass que nada por piramidar....:o


----------



## tarrito (10 Sep 2012)

@ ponzi

ya que menciona la chocita del loro ... ¿es usted parroquiano?, ¿sigue el "evagelio"?
:fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2012)

Qué buena la correlación entre el coste de financiación de empresas y las nuevas demandas por desempleo en el artículo de Joe Weisenthal.



Janus dijo:


> Must read:
> 
> JP MORGAN:The Jobs Report Completely Ended The QE3 Debate - Business Insider
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @ ponzi
> 
> ya que menciona la chocita del loro ... ¿es usted parroquiano?, ¿sigue el "evagelio"?
> :fiufiu:



¿Del lonchafinismo? Jajajaja


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Sep 2012)

Buenas. Acabo de llegar después de tres semanas de vacaciones . ¿Me he perdido algo?...el rebote..por lo que veo.:´( Cagüenla.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2012)

Dejemos que las bollinger hagan su magia...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Sep 2012)

Vaya, entro en el trabajo esta mañana y leo la noticia de que Urdangarin y Torres recibieron junto a sus esposas tres millones de Nóos, sus esposas eh..con cuenta de la Caixa de por medio...La Caixa eh..
A ver, este país está llegando a un nivel ya insoportable de tomar por tontoculos a los ciudadanos. La Infanta tiene que ser imputada y procesada de una santa vez.


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No lo tengas tan claro. RameroJoy con su filosofía sociata de esquilmar el dinero de los demás .... no es un polo atractor que digamos. Estos sinverguenzas lo que están haciendo es fomentar que el dinero esté en paraísos fiscales porque hay que reconocerlo: jode un montón que unos sinverguenzas ladrones te choren tu pasta.
> Los mismo que los españoles de medio pelo se buscan la vida en los depósitos (buscando una mayor rentabilidad), los que tienen dinero buscan donde tributar menos.
> No puede ser que un tío que se esfuerza mucho y tienen la habilidad de ganar en buena lid bastante dinero ........... tenga que dar by the face el 50% de ellos (al margen de lo que le chorarán vía impuestos de propiedad, indirectos .....) a unos catuzos que se lo roban, se lo gastan en farlopa .....
> 
> Yo lo veo hasta normal que quien pueda trate de evitar que le roben.



Bueno aquí vamos a destruir la cultura del esfuerzo con estas medidas lo único que hacen es que a veces no te interesa ni tener un segundo curro porque el segundo los ingresos son integramente para el estado.

Estan convertiendo a la gente en busca paguitas, el resto sobra de este pais.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

guanos dias 

aqui el gran MV desde el frente larguista :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya, entro en el trabajo esta mañana y leo la noticia de que Urdangarin y Torres recibieron junto a sus esposas tres millones de Nóos, sus esposas eh..con cuenta de la Caixa de por medio...La Caixa eh..
> A ver, este país está llegando a un nivel ya insoportable de tomar por tontoculos a los ciudadanos. La Infanta tiene que ser imputada y procesada de una santa vez.




Es un tema que viene de lejos, lo hablaba el otro día con unos amigos...me conformo con que imputen a la infantita, aunque luego no la condenen...pero que la obliguen a sentarse en el banquillo para decir: "soy tonta y no me he enterado de nada".

La justicia que tenemos aquí es de traca...:vomito:


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

No están soltando papel con facilidad....he comprado 3.000 botinas y me lo han dado en 2 paquetes....pepon is coming


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

Mis cortos churreros en el SP sufren... y yo pensando en meterle más... aysss...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mis cortos churreros en el SP sufren... y yo pensando en meterle más... aysss...



es la falta de conocimiento :fiufiu:


----------



## vyk (10 Sep 2012)

A los buenos días. Dentro nuevamente de SAN. 8000 CFD´s a 6,03.

Con lo gafao que estoy este año...ahora seguro que entramos en modo guano.


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

vyk dijo:


> A los buenos días. Dentro nuevamente de SAN. 8000 CFD´s a 6,03.
> 
> Con lo gafao que estoy este año...ahora seguro que entramos en modo guano.



No diga eso onvre, que yo he entrado a 6,05 y no estoy dispuesto a perderle pasta, llevo una racha cojonuda:8:


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Sep 2012)

Buenos días.

Hoy he vuelto al trabajo.

Creedme, me solidarizo con los niños que vuelven al cole, esta mañana al despertarme casi lloro ::


----------



## vyk (10 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No diga eso onvre, que yo he entrado a 6,05 y no estoy dispuesto a perderle pasta, llevo una racha cojonuda:8:



Venga...que así sea. Doy permiso para que suba desde ya.

Por cierto...esta tarde tengo previsto comprar unas cuantas de esta empresa en ña que está el mismísimo Soros. Pido consejo a los ilustres del hilo. ¿Qué tal pinta?

JDS Uniphase Corp: NASDAQ:JDSU quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Sipanha (10 Sep 2012)

Saludos a tod@s.

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Nivel mínimo sesión asiática: 1433.52
Nivel máximo sesión asiática: 1436.25

Pivot: 1436.46
Resistencias: 1441.63, 1444.46
Soportes: 1433.63, 1428.47

Niveles por arriba: 
Niveles por abajo: 

Comentario: Máximos del 2008, el miércoles el supremo aleman decide sobre la legalidad del ESM y el jueves sabremos si hay QE3 (Que va a ser que no).
Tengan cuidado ahi fuera.

*SPX500: *


Spoiler












*$OEXA200R: *


Spoiler












*Donchian: *


Spoiler


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos a tod@s.
> 
> 
> Comentario: Máximos del 2008, el miércoles el supremo aleman decide sobre la legalidad del ESM y el jueves sabremos si hay QE3 (Que va a ser que no).
> Tengan cuidado ahi fuera.



No se olvide usted de las elecciones Jolandesas...


----------



## Sipanha (10 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> No se olvide usted de las elecciones Jolandesas...



La clavao. (El boli) ::


----------



## tarrito (10 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Del lonchafinismo? Jajajaja



si es usted asiduo, debería saber de qué hablo


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> si es usted asiduo, debería saber de qué hablo



Hay que darse algun capricho de vez en cuando . Hace mas de 2 años que no voy. La ultima vez fue para ver a Goyo y al de hermosilla que sale por 5-6 eu


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo voy a replicar la técnica gambitera del pollo este...



Y ahora a himbertir en casinos, casi ná.


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Venga...que así sea. Doy permiso para que suba desde ya.
> 
> Por cierto...esta tarde tengo previsto comprar unas cuantas de esta empresa en ña que está el mismísimo Soros. Pido consejo a los ilustres del hilo. ¿Qué tal pinta?
> 
> JDS Uniphase Corp: NASDAQ:JDSU quotes & news - Google Finance



Ten cuidado con Soros que es famoso por sus troleadas


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy he vuelto al trabajo.
> 
> Creedme, me solidarizo con los niños que vuelven al cole, esta mañana al despertarme casi lloro ::



Para que te animes y veas que hay mañanas peores te cuento mi maravillosa mañana :cook:.

Esta mañana me he levantado a las 6 y media para comprar vía web unas monedas. Milagrosamente he llegado a pillar turno para comprarlas. Cuando ya las he pillado y he lanzado la compra con tarjeta, me ha llegado un mensaje diciendo que mi banco rechaza hacer la transacción de compra porque ellos lo valen y les ha salido de ahí.

Tras quitarme la cara de :: que se me había quedado, les he mandado un hermoso correo a mi banco cagándome en sus ancestros. Y ahora ya no puedo hacer la compra porque se han agotado. Me habría salido mejor quedarme en la cama.


----------



## tarrito (10 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay que darse algun capricho de vez en cuando . Hace mas de 2 años que no voy. La ultima vez fue para ver a Goyo y al de hermosilla que sale por 5-6 eu



pues entonces creo que no lo sabe ienso:

me refiero al Monaguillo + Arturo y compañía, de la "parroquía del monaguillo", programa de radio de onda cero ... programa trinchante/risiente/delirante, incluso más que este hilo en sus momentos güenos 

edito: 
recomendable alternar sus podcast con los de colectivo burbuja, para equilibrar la balanza y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para que te animes y veas que hay mañanas peores te cuento mi maravillosa mañana :cook:.
> 
> Esta mañana me he levantado a las 6 y media para comprar vía web unas monedas. Milagrosamente he llegado a pillar turno para comprarlas. Cuando ya las he pillado y he lanzado la compra con tarjeta, me ha llegado un mensaje diciendo que mi banco rechaza hacer la transacción de compra porque ellos lo valen y les ha salido de ahí.
> 
> Tras quitarme la cara de :: que se me había quedado, les he mandado un hermoso correo a mi banco cagándome en sus ancestros. Y ahora ya no puedo hacer la compra porque se han agotado. Me habría salido mejor quedarme en la cama.



le mando a la moreria por repetirse , un masajito de higado no le vendra mal


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

hace su aparicion el verde en las borsas , gacelillas empezad a comer la hierba :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues entonces creo que no lo sabe ienso:
> 
> me refiero al Monaguillo + Arturo y compañía, de la "parroquía del monaguillo", programa de radio de onda cero ... programa trinchante/risiente/delirante, incluso más que este hilo en sus momentos güenos
> 
> ...



No lo sabia. Apuntado queda  Muchas gracias


----------



## Sipanha (10 Sep 2012)

Offtopic sobre el corrector del Iphone.


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Sep 2012)

Son las 12 y media y ya llevo 3 cafés..y creo que me voy a tomar el cuarto.

Hoy aunque fuese el cojodía para comprar no lo haría...no me acuerdo como me llamo como para interpretar una gráfica.

Puto síndrome postvacional


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Son las 12 y media y ya llevo 3 cafés..y creo que me voy a tomar el cuarto.
> 
> Hoy aunque fuese el cojodía para comprar no lo haría...no me acuerdo como me llamo como para interpretar una gráfica.
> 
> Puto síndrome postvacional



Los cafes no seran de maquina??Puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.Para despejarse es mejor comer un sandwich con una cocacola. Animo con el sindrome postvacacional, una vez cogida la rutina todo sera coser y cantar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias,

para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.

¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hace su aparicion el verde en las borsas , gacelillas empezad a comer la hierba :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

Cobre en velas japonesas ¬¬


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cobre en velas japonesas ¬¬



:no: siguiente


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya, entro en el trabajo esta mañana y leo la noticia de que Urdangarin y Torres recibieron junto a sus esposas tres millones de Nóos, sus esposas eh..con cuenta de la Caixa de por medio...La Caixa eh..
> A ver, este país está llegando a un nivel ya insoportable de tomar por tontoculos a los ciudadanos. La Infanta tiene que ser *imputada y procesada* de una santa vez.



eso nunca pasara, es la hija del rey (que se sepa no bastarda) :: además a esta nuestra comunidad de borregos y pícaros le da igual


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Son las 12 y media y ya llevo 3 cafés..y creo que me voy a tomar el cuarto.
> 
> Hoy aunque fuese el cojodía para comprar no lo haría...no me acuerdo como me llamo como para interpretar una gráfica.
> 
> Puto síndrome postvacional



no debería tomar tanto cafe


no es bueno


si se quiere despejar una manzana o algo de te, pero tanto cafe no es bueno


yo lo deje hace seis meses, me va mejor el estomago y duermo mejor, pasas un poco de sindrome de abstinencia pero nada del otro mundo


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.
> 
> ¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?



Mire usted señor chinito, yo soy de pueblo y digamos que me baso en el Análisis Testicular.

Pero mirando esa gráfica, ya que pregunta que qué veo....veo lo siguiente:

Las barritas de colorines se diversifican por el gráfico de forma que generalmente cuando aparece una...es continuada por barritas del mismo color.

Por tanto ha aparecido una verde....habrá que apostar al verde.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mire usted señor chinito, yo soy de pueblo y digamos que me baso en el Análisis Testicular.
> 
> Pero mirando esa gráfica, ya que pregunta que qué veo....veo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Me gusta su sistema testicular... la de euros que he palmado en torrelodones con su teoria:fiufiu:
Sin acritud.






Algo perteneciente al sector bancario?ienso:


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me gusta su sistema testicular... la de euros que he palmado en torrelodones con su teoria:fiufiu:
> Sin acritud.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero es que esto no es un casino

















oh, wait!!

PD: Al casino se va a pasarlo bien, a jugar numeritos y pegar un pelotazo bueno si hay suerte, como se vaya a sacar una miseria a base de rojo o negro a la larga se palma, normal cuando el casino tiene más probabilidades que tú.


----------



## vyk (10 Sep 2012)

Me ha saltado nuevamente el stop en San. Demasiado ajustado. Bueno 100 eurillo pa´ la buchaca. Veamos si se presenta la oportunidad de una nueva entrada.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, pero es que esto no es un casino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La primera vez que estas en la ruleta, te imaginas como un ser con superpoderes y con un sistema de analisis que ni los niveles de franr.
Luego vuelves a la realidad y piensas que para que te barran las fichas con la barrita, mejor te vas a la barra y te pones ciego a gintonics


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> La primera vez que estas en la ruleta, te imaginas como un ser con superpoderes y con un sistema de analisis que ni los niveles de franr.
> Luego vuelves a la realidad y piensas que para que te barran las fichas con la barrita, mejor te vas a la barra y te pones ciego a gintonics



A mi me dio por eso con 19 años...eso de apostar 1000 ptas, luego 2.000, luego 4.000.....lo dicho, los reyes del universo)

Aunque en mi época no se llevaba el gin tonic, eramos más de destornilladores (Vodka+Zumo de naranja natural).

En poco tiempo nos dimos cuenta de que ese no es el camino:no:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.
> 
> ¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?



Tiene pinta de ser el ibex o alguno de sus valores guarreros (bbva, san o tef) en un gráfico de velas mensual.


----------



## Navarrorum (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :no: siguiente



Intradia de alguien....


----------



## peseteuro (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.
> 
> ¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?





Velitas IchiMochu en EURUSD en M5??


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.
> 
> ¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?



Intradía del Ibex de hoy 10 de Septiembre. Usted ha estado en el futuro y ha vuelto!


----------



## pollastre (10 Sep 2012)

Vamos, vamos.... cualquiera podría ver eso....

es un cortilargo de Gatencio.... mire, mírelo bien: ahora sube, ahora baja, ahora vuelve a subir....

¿ creía Ud. que podría engañarnos, eh, maldito chinazo ?

Menos mal que mis algoritmos son insobornables....::::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.
> 
> ¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2012)

Aquí cuando no hay guano, se postea muy poquito.

Voy llamando al camión del guano para que esto se anime. Estén atentos que el camión llegará tocando el claxon.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí cuando no hay guano, se postea muy poquito.
> 
> *Voy llamando al camión del guano para que esto se anime*. Estén atentos que el camión llegará tocando el claxon.



Que viene, que viene...


----------



## vyk (10 Sep 2012)

Dentro de Ariad pharmaceuticals a 22,65 y JDSU a 12,30. Con poquilla cosa, para pasar el rato.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como ha quedado BBVA? El aspecto a pocas sesiones vista IFC ha empeorado considerablemente. (Una cosa, la última vez que estuvo en esta cifra nos metimos en un lateral, hace pocos días, que apenas hizo bajar la cotización 20 céntimos y relajó el indicador anunciando posibles subidas a corto plazo (cotización estaba sobre los 5,75)
> 
> La diferencia principal es que esos días las MM10 estaba por debajo de 2.50, por lo que aunque el IFC decía soltar el MM10 no daba señal a muy corto.
> 
> ...




Metidos en canal principal, con el superior no ha podido y se ha quedado a 4 míseros puntos, por abajo los 7812 rotos con volumen. Esperando nuevo ataque, de momento se resisten. ienso: Vamos Churribex tu puedes.. no se extrañen un cierre por esta zona, es zona de naiden.

Edit: 2 míseros puntos


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> para pasar mejor el dia en la oficina que tal si les traigo una nueva adivinanza.
> 
> ¿Que es? y ¿que "leen"?



Semanal de algún churribex, y con perspectivas gatunas ojete calor


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

El viernes hubo alguna gente que salió de la trinchera y otros que se ataron los machos para salir hoy... todos pensando en la continuidad de la subida... sin embargo, el tema bastante sujeto, seguirán amagando subidas para aumentar el bote y, como el ganado más que toros son novillos... aprovecharían cualquier sustito para quedarse con su pasta, porque no aguantarán ninguna corrección.

Yo sigo pensando en los 1450-1460 como tope antes de entrar a matar.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2012)

CHUPATE ESTA INFIEL







GUA GUA
Guanooooo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

Es Timofonica en mensual, es que hoy me ha dado por verlas y he encontrado un grafico donde se veian majitas para el largo.


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es Timofonica en mensual, es que hoy me ha dado por verlas y he encontrado un grafico donde se veian majitas para el largo.



Casi me llevo el premio...una churribex era clara y en espacio temporal superior al diario, por la sombra de las velas :

¿Maese que le ha parecido?


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Sep 2012)

Si tenéis que repostar con el coche/moto..hacedlo hoy.

Mañana, subidón, subidón.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

El Maese esta ahora con la mente perdia der to. Quiere comprar un rs5. Yo lo he dado por perdido.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

desalmadas gacelillas contratendencieras :bla:

no hay guano a la vista , solo verdes prados jaujinos


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2012)

Rojo es guano... y de momento sigue rojo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si tenéis que repostar con el coche/moto..hacedlo hoy.
> 
> Mañana, subidón, subidón.



Otro? Mas? menos mal que tengo un BMW



> *En nuestro recorrido habitual para medir el gasto de carburante, que lo hacemos sobre un recorrido de autopista de 143 km y buscando una media real de 120 km/h, el BMW 328i gastó solo 7,2 l/100 km, que es muy poco para un coche de esta potencia (ese dato sería un consumo normal para un coche de gasolina de unos 90 caballos menos)*.





y ahora voy y me compro un audi, si esperate, voy a encargarlo, ahora mismo....


----------



## pollastre (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El Maese esta ahora con la mente perdia der to. Quiere comprar un rs5. Yo lo he dado por perdido.




Chinazo, qué gran piloto probador se perdió la casa Audi con Ud.... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2012)

Peponiaaan


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Chinazo, qué gran piloto probador se perdió la casa Audi con Ud.... ::



el chinazo lo haria bien en la euroncap ::


----------



## FranR (10 Sep 2012)

Con sombrilla para la playa... o para correr en la DTM contra los BMWWWWW´s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Chinazo, qué gran piloto probador se perdió la casa Audi con Ud.... ::



No saben apreciar el talento 8: Fijese que por aquel entonces llevaba hasta pisa corbatas bañados de oro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

Tan exagerado como los 1000 euros por accion.

Jato pardo sigues largo? Igual nos quedamos cerca y nos despeñamos? Estoy preocupao. Dame algo de conocimiento.


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

Supongo que es esa es la diferecnia: uno ve un Audi tuneado o preparado de esa manera y, bueno, pues vale, tal para cual.

Pero diganme la verdad ¿no les duele cuando ven que le hacen cosas así a un BMW? Supongo que el BMW trae la clase y la casta de serie. Y en el Audi... bueno... hay que "resaltarlas" de alguna manera.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es Timofonica en mensual, es que hoy me ha dado por verlas y he encontrado un grafico donde se veian majitas para el largo.



¡Yupí! ¡He ganado! ¡He ganado!

¿Qué me he llevao? ¿Un BMW?. 



Arminio dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser el ibex o alguno de sus valores guarreros (bbva, san o* tef*) en un gráfico de velas *mensual*.



Es que una vela verde en un bosque de rojas solo podía ser eso .


----------



## pollastre (10 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que es esa es la diferecnia: uno ve un Audi tuneado o preparado de esa manera y, bueno, pues vale, tal para cual.
> 
> Pero diganme la verdad ¿no les duele cuando ven que le hacen cosas así a un BMW? Supongo que el BMW trae la clase y la casta de serie. Y en el Audi... bueno... hay que "resaltarlas" de alguna manera.




En realidad es un poco al revés... los BMW son los coches más tuneados de la historia de la humanidad, para mayor desmayo del Señol Chinazo y allegados... raramente verá Ud. un Audi tuneado (en particular si me sale del A3 de los cojones... pero si yo le contara la de serie 5 tuneados que hay por esas carreteras de Dios... :ouch: )


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

Es que yo no le hablo de cantidad, sino de calidad, Don Pollo... =^_^=





jajaja... era sólo por malmeter un poco ¿eh? Ya recordarán cual es mi elección en este terreno: Jaguar, porque no llegamos a un AM. Sí, ya sé que es otro "conceto". Ecléctico que es uno.

Creo que los yankies vienen tambien con síndrome post-vacacional...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¡Yupí! ¡He ganado! ¡He ganado!
> 
> ¿Qué me he llevao? ¿Un BMW?.



Ehmmmmmmmmm........:fiufiu:..............siii.

Pasese por av. velazquez y diga: He ganado un coche en un concurso de la internet. Le daran un suzuki, pero es que estamos en crisis, ya lo sabra usted que mira burbuja.info

:Baile:


----------



## pollastre (10 Sep 2012)

Señol Chinazo, así a bote pronto no sé cuánto hubiera pagado por verlo ejerciendo en la BMW en sus años mozos... pero sí sé que _algo_ habría pagado.

No sé por qué, presumo que era Ud. de estas raras y preciadas personas que dan espectáculo 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ehmmmmmmmmm........:fiufiu:..............siii.
> 
> Pasese por av. velazquez y diga: He ganado un coche en un concurso de la internet. Le daran un suzuki, pero es que estamos en crisis, ya lo sabra usted que mira burbuja.info
> 
> :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad es un poco al revés... los BMW son los coches más tuneados de la historia de la humanidad, para mayor desmayo del Señol Chinazo y allegados... raramente verá Ud. un Audi tuneado (en particular si me sale del A3 de los cojones... pero si yo le contara la de serie 5 tuneados que hay por esas carreteras de Dios... :ouch: )



Quee noooooooooo, que son performasessss. Dios, hay que explicarlo todo.
http://www.autogespot.com/bmw-hamann-tycoon-evo-m/2012/07/18#img1
http://www.autogespot.com/bmw-hamann-m3-e-93-cabriolet/2012/07/11#img1
BMW Hamann Tycoon Evo M - 2012-05-02 - Autogespot


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tan exagerado como los 1000 euros por accion.
> 
> Jato pardo sigues largo? Igual nos quedamos cerca y nos despeñamos? Estoy preocupao. Dame algo de conocimiento.



humilde servidor sigue largui-largo en sp500 , aunque se despeñase hasta los 1150 aun seguiria siendo alcista


----------



## anonimo123 (10 Sep 2012)

el IBEX se está recuperando al final de la sesión, baja 0.2% manteniendo los 7800p


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

Ojala mi jefe hubiera dicho lo mismo. Pero el era mas de, ¿que cojones haces?¿nos quieres buscar un problema?¿Te has creido que este es tu parking particular? Jefes, en el fondo me apreciaban.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> el IBEX se está recuperando al final de la sesión, baja 0.2% manteniendo los 7800p



Compre algo y ayude a cerrar en verde, por su pais coño ya.


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

> Ojala mi jefe hubiera dicho lo mismo. Pero el era mas de, ¿que cojones haces?¿nos quieres buscar un problema?¿Te has creido que este es tu parking particular? Jefes, en el fondo me apreciaban.




http://ustednoselocree.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/gin_tonic2.jpg

Te lo has ganado


----------



## anonimo123 (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Compre algo y ayude a cerrar en verde, por su pais coño ya.



no, que creo que por octubre-noviembre va a bajar hasta ~6500 y así me ahorro unos euros:


----------



## darwinn (10 Sep 2012)

pues a lo mejor es momento de vender las que se tienen a largo y recomprar dentro de un tiempo.

En concreto tengo: 

IBE a 6.5 
NHH a 5

Lo que pasa es que yo veo tan negro el panorama del país, que no sé cuándo puede recuperarse esto


----------



## pollastre (10 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ojala mi jefe hubiera dicho lo mismo. Pero el era mas de, ¿que cojones haces?¿nos quieres buscar un problema?¿Te has creido que este es tu parking particular? Jefes, en el fondo me apreciaban.



Por cierto, Señol Chinazo, ya sé que vendió algún que otro serie 7 de buen ver y tal, pero dígame: ¿vendió algún M alguna vez?


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

Curioso, no me deja acceder a lo última pagina del hilo. Pero al resto del foro y al comienzo del hilo sí...
Edito: arreglado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Sep 2012)

hola que tal? ::


----------



## atman (10 Sep 2012)

Muy bien, con Okal.


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hola que tal? ::



Pues hoy me he acordado de ustec viendo la cotización de DEOLEO, he pensado, joer con el pirata, de momento el grafiquito que colgó lo va clavando:Aplauso:


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> pues a lo mejor es momento de vender las que se tienen a largo y recomprar dentro de un tiempo.
> 
> En concreto tengo:
> 
> ...



Yo se lo digo, el pais no se va a recuperar nunca. Pero que coño tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo se lo digo, el pais no se va a recuperar nunca. Pero que coño tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?



tiene que ver pero la vaina es el timing


----------



## paulistano (10 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo se lo digo, el pais no se va a recuperar nunca. Pero que coño tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?



Nada, nada....no se cubra ahora con esas declaraciones señor mataresfacil, si en septiembre no vemos los 6.5XX o menos, se comerá el mayor owned de la historia reciente del HVEI::



:fiufiu:

:8:

:cook:


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada, nada....no se cubra ahora con esas declaraciones señor mataresfacil, si en septiembre no vemos los 6.5XX o menos, se comerá el mayor owned de la historia reciente del HVEI::



Recuerde, este es el mes de las risas.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2012)

El Jueves pueden decidir si hay QE3 en USA


----------



## tarrito (10 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Recuerde, este es el mes de las risas.



[YOUTUBE]15W9jYkr7IQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, Señol Chinazo, ya sé que vendió algún que otro serie 7 de buen ver y tal, pero dígame: ¿vendió algún M alguna vez?



En esa zona? Igual 3 o 4 coches no serian m o pack m. ::

Hombre no tan exagerado pero si se vendian, alli nunca se noto mucho la crisis en coches de gama alta, eso si quiero decir, que ningun gitano me compro nunca un m de primera mano, jamas. Si que recuerdo con especial cariño a este:





y mi cartera aun mas.

Y como me han invitado a una copa les dire, para si alguno de ustedes se encuentra en la misma situacion como tiene que proceder, esto es un aviso/consejo.

Esos dias tontos de la semana que estabas cansado y que no te apetecia seguir trabajando, o te apetecia pero de otra manera como por ejemplo tumbado en la playa, porque asi tambien se trabaja que yo no desconectaba .

Como decia en esos dias tontos, de lunes a viernes cualquier dia era posible, le solia decir a algun conocido que viniera al concesionario haciendose pasar por cliente interesado en comprar y queria una prueba.

Asi venia, le atendia y nos ibamos a "probar" el coche, normalmente antes de salir por la puerta habia que dejar claro que el cliente era muy exigente y queria probar el coche en profundidad, y asi haciamos. Cuando ya parecia que el tiempo bordeaba el despido, regresaba. Era importante regresar sin levantar sospechas, con la misma ropa con que te fuiste, sin oler a mujeres de vida alegre y esas cosillas. Ya digo, funciona.

PD: Y para que vean que este hilo es de bolsa tambien, les dire que el ibex ha cerrado en rojo, en la importante plaza financiera europea se ha producido otra jornada de recogida de beneficios, con los inversores esperando a la proxima cita clave de la semana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo se lo digo, el pais no se va a recuperar nunca. Pero que coño tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?



Nunca? Eso me pilla algo lejos, no se si lo vere.

Aunque viendo el circo de pais que tenemos, iba a decir que solo nos faltaba la mujer barbuda, pero ahora escucho que luego sale Rajoy en la tv. 

Si que es verdad que ahora todo se ve bastante negro, y con la mano de los politicos acechando cualquier tipo de oportunidad de trincar alguna migaja, pues parece que la luz del tunel se ha fundido...siempre nos quedara la trinchera del Capitan Bertok.


----------



## ponzi (10 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo se lo digo, el pais no se va a recuperar nunca. Pero que coño tiene eso que ver con la bolsa?



Pido 5-7 años de margen. A lp creo en el desarrollo personal como el autentico motor para desarrollar cualquier sociedad. No creo que vivamos en el guano perpetuamente


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Sep 2012)

El jato ya ha vendido sus largos ::


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Sep 2012)

no dejeis de ver

[YOUTUBE]VnnHONMfxXA[/YOUTUBE]

-la inseguridad juridica en España es criminal

-vas a meter en la cárcel a un tio que le han dejado un pufo - con un par de huevos

a partir de 54-55 min


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2012)

Auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


..... a ver si se acojona alguno


----------



## loboalv (10 Sep 2012)

vamos, que la mayoría sois de la opinión de quitar carteras de l/p, verdad?


----------



## gamba (10 Sep 2012)

Ese señor de Galicia que echa muchas babas por la boca esta diciendo ahora mismo en TVE que van a meter un nuevo impuesto a las plusvalías y un nuevo "impuesto verde", supongo que a la gasolina. Parece que van a por el target de este hilo...


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Sep 2012)

Uff, ha venido a decir que como la prima ha bajado hay margen para financiarse y “meditar” sobre el rescate. Justo justito lo que los mercados querían oir...


----------



## Janus (10 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Uff, ha venido a decir que como la prima ha bajado hay margen para financiarse y “meditar” sobre el rescate. Justo justito lo que los mercados querían oir...



Es que este va de listo y la va a liar. Queda mucha tela que cortar. Supongo que Merkel lo tendrá todo bien amarrado porque bastantes penas está pasando en su país apoyando lo que muchos no apoyan.

Pero que se ande al ojo que entre latinos anda el juego. El barbas éste (no el americano que es bastante mejor) va a enviar al país al pleistoceno.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Sep 2012)

Gas Natural activó un 2º impulso por encima de 10,96 € con objetivo los 12,24 €. Yo creo que es un objetivo ambicioso, pero tecnicamente posible al corregir a un fibo +- exacto, siempre que respete los 9,60 €.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Sep 2012)

Como en el yanki no tenemos prisa ahí seguimos.....

Pero después de ver al trotonen y las perlas que ha soltado.....menos mal que mi otro paquete ya está de nuevo en RF SEK.

Me pongo cómodo me ato los cinturones, el casco, protector bucal, acolchamos la habitación........... y a disfrutar del espectáculo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Sep 2012)

Rajoy sabe que España estará quebrada en febrero del próximo año, quebrada, sin financiación. Si llevamos un 5% de deficit acumulado a estas alturas, un 25-30% más que en 2011, que espere sentado la bajada de la recaudación de estos 3 próximos meses. Será mortal, y la supresión de la paga extra no servirá para compensar apenas. Terminaremos más cerca del 9%, por encima del 8%, que del 6%. Hablad con gente que sepa de éstos, con técnicos de hacienda, con profesores solventes. En febrero-marzo estaremos muertos y la bolsa el próximo año se irá a los 3.000 ptos. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Rajoy sabe que España estará quebrada en febrero del próximo año, quebrada, sin financiación. Si llevamos un 5% de deficit acumulado a estas alturas, un 25-30% más que en 2011, que espere sentado la bajada de la recaudación de estos 3 próximos meses. Será mortal, y la supresión de la paga extra no servirá para compensar apenas. Terminaremos más cerca del 9%, por encima del 8%, que del 6%. Hablad con gente que sepa de éstos, con técnicos de hacienda, con profesores solventes. En febrero-marzo estaremos muertos y la bolsa el próximo año se irá a los 3.000 ptos. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.



Ya estamos muertos, lo único que estamos haciendo es alargar la agonía.


----------



## loboalv (10 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Rajoy sabe que España estará quebrada en febrero del próximo año, quebrada, sin financiación. Si llevamos un 5% de deficit acumulado a estas alturas, un 25-30% más que en 2011, que espere sentado la bajada de la recaudación de estos 3 próximos meses. Será mortal, y la supresión de la paga extra no servirá para compensar apenas. Terminaremos más cerca del 9%, por encima del 8%, que del 6%. Hablad con gente que sepa de éstos, con técnicos de hacienda, con profesores solventes. En febrero-marzo estaremos muertos y la bolsa el próximo año se irá a los 3.000 ptos. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.



mis expectativas para este país tampoco son mucho más halagüeñas


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2012)

Repito, del guano no saldremos nunca, otra cosa es el comportamiento de las empresas de la bolsa, que es totalmente irreal y ficticio, os recuerdo que es un juego, un juego. Si hablasemos de economia real, muchas de las empresas del IBEX cotizarian en negativo, y tendrian que pagar ellas para colocar acciones ::

Lo de los politicos de este pais es de traca. En cualquier pais normal, los politicos luchan porque sus empresas esten saneadas, o lo parezcan, y hacen o dicen cosas que suelen interesar a sus mercados. Ejemplo, Obama.

En España, sale el presidente ha generar confianza y la bolsa es capaz de bajar 200 puntos, porque es un p.uto, sub-ser.

Encima los sub.seres nacionalistas catalanes, que como pillen la independencia se van a cagar las patas abajos los retard. Pero todo sea por mantener viva la sardana y los castillitos humanos, que imagino tendran subvencion.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya estamos muertos, lo único que estamos haciendo es alargar la agonía.



Disfrutad la demagogia de unos y otros. En todo caso, es importante que volvamos a tener la cabeza en nuestro sitio y espero que esta crisis sirva para eso. Algún día comprobaremos que 1.600 € es un buen sueldo, no una mierda para un país que está por debajo del puesto 30 en productividad y que se estima que el salario real en función de lo que producimos y valemos no debería llegar a los 700 € (por detrás de Indonesia por ejemplo). Hace poco vi una tabla de las retribuciones salariales de los profesores de enseñanzas medias a nivel OCDE. Me fije que en Usa, Japón o Suecia ganaban menos de 30.000 € brutos equivalentes. De hecho, en los primeros puestos estaban británicos, españoles, portugueses y alemanes. Los últimos comprensibles, los otros 3 ni de coña dado el estado de sus finanzas.
Yo he estado hace año y medio en Dallas con unos compañeros que pagaban un alquiler de 600 dólares por una vivienda de 3 habitaciones nueva cojonuda con piscina y gimnasio. Eso eran entonces unos 400 € entonces. El problema es que en España se ha visto como normal pagar 50 millones por un piso mientras en Berlín o en Bruselas se pagan 30. Hemos tomado como normal pagar 90 € por habitación de 4 estrellas cuando yo he pagado 80 dólares por un hotel de 5 estrellas en las Vegas, el MGM, un hotel que tenía Zoo en su interior por ejemplo y galerías comerciales infinitas. Creo que en este país, se nos ha ido la cabeza de lo que valemos, de lo que producimos y a lo que podemos aspirar o desear. Igual que no eran lógicas comprar telefóncias a 17-18 € aunque Hódar las viese baratísimas, tampoco era lógico pagar lo que hemos pagado por las cosas. Ha habido una burbuja especulativa en todo.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Rajoy sabe que España estará quebrada en febrero del próximo año, quebrada, sin financiación. Si llevamos un 5% de deficit acumulado a estas alturas, un 25-30% más que en 2011, que espere sentado la bajada de la recaudación de estos 3 próximos meses. Será mortal, y la supresión de la paga extra no servirá para compensar apenas. Terminaremos más cerca del 9%, por encima del 8%, que del 6%. Hablad con gente que sepa de éstos, con técnicos de hacienda, con profesores solventes. En febrero-marzo estaremos muertos y la bolsa el próximo año se irá a los 3.000 ptos. Palabrita del Niño Jesús.



Expaña está KO y sólo ganan tiempo para poner los posibles a salvo.

Como bien, dices que se agarren los machos con caída de la recaudación de impuestos de los próximos meses :8:


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Disfrutad la demagogia de unos y otros. En todo caso, es importante que volvamos a tener la cabeza en nuestro sitio y espero que esta crisis sirva para eso. Algún día comprobaremos que 1.600 € es un buen sueldo, no una mierda para un país que está por debajo del puesto 30 en productividad y que se estima que el salario real en función de lo que producimos y valemos no debería llegar a los 700 € (por detrás de Indonesia por ejemplo). Hace poco vi una tabla de las retribuciones salariales de los profesores de enseñanzas medias a nivel OCDE. Me fije que en Usa, Japón o Suecia ganaban menos de 30.000 € brutos equivalentes. De hecho, en los primeros puestos estaban británicos, españoles, portugueses y alemanes. Los últimos comprensibles, los otros 3 ni de coña dado el estado de sus finanzas.
> Yo he estado hace año y medio en Dallas con unos compañeros que pagaban un alquiler de 600 dólares por una vivienda de 3 habitaciones nueva cojonuda con piscina y gimnasio. Eso eran entonces unos 400 € entonces. El problema es que en España se ha visto como normal pagar 50 millones por un piso mientras en Berlín o en Bruselas se pagan 30. Hemos tomado como normal pagar 90 € por habitación de 4 estrellas cuando yo he pagado 80 dólares por un hotel de 5 estrellas en las Vegas, el MGM, un hotel que tenía Zoo en su interior por ejemplo y galerías comerciales infinitas. Creo que en este país, se nos ha ido la cabeza de lo que valemos, de lo que producimos y a lo que podemos aspirar o desear. Igual que no eran lógicas comprar telefóncias a 17-18 € aunque Hódar las viese baratísimas, tampoco era lógico pagar lo que hemos pagado por las cosas. Ha habido una burbuja especulativa en todo.



Verdades como puños.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2012)

loboalv dijo:


> vamos, que la mayoría sois de la opinión de quitar carteras de l/p, verdad?



Depende del precio de entrada y todavía no ha llegado el nivel de menor riesgo. ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Sep 2012)

Los españoles deben saber que en realidad valen -80.000 € cada uno (suma de la bestial deuda privada (insolvente y que se va convirtiendo en pública poco a poco) y deuda pública (tb insolvente). Me diréis que los americanos y japoneses tb tienen una abultada deuda pública, si, pero el exceso de liquidez neta en el sector privado hacen que sean totalmente solventes. Un chileno o un Ucraniano son infinitamente más solventes actualmente que un español y un griego. Es cuestión de tiempo que nos vayamos colocando poco a poco en nuestro lugar. Tiempo y lo comprobaréis. Los minijobs alemanes algunos le verán como un lujo de aqui a algunos años.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

ruler master dijo:


> El viento que sopla en la Tierra es suficiente para cubrir las necesidades energéticas de todo el mundo. Es la conclusión de dos estudios publicados esta semana que utilizan complejos modelos informáticos para calcular cuánta energía pueden producir las turbinas eólicas llevada a su límite teórico. El primero de estos estudios, publicado ayer en _Nature Climate Change_ y liderado por Kate Marvel del Laboratorio Nacional de Lawrence Livermore, calculó que sería posible extraer hasta 400 Teravatios (TW) de potencia del viento que sopla a pocos metros del suelo y más de 1.800 de turbinas suspendidas en el aire que aprovechasen las corrientes fuertes y continuas a grandes altitudes.
> 
> En un segundo estudio, elaborado por dos científicos de las universidades de Delaware y Standford (EEUU), los autores utilizan otro modelo para llegar a cifras algo distintas pero igualmente elevadas si se tiene en cuenta que la demanda mundial de energía ronda, según el segundo de los estudios, los 18 TW. Según el artículo, publicado hoy en la revista _PNAS_, si se cubriese toda la superficie terrestre y marina con molinos eólicos de 100 metros de alto, se contaría con una capacidad de 250 TW. Si además se instalasen turbinas a diez kilómetros de altura para cosechar las corrientes atmosféricas, se obtendrían 380 TW más.
> 
> ...



Entro a burbuja y me encuentro esto...Mis Iberdrolillas


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

Jaleo fuerte entre mañana y el miércoles. Indicador a corto se dispara el día 12


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias acabo de desayunar viendo las noticias y todos los paises del norte de europa sin excepcion (bueno - Francia pero esos con Hollande no cuentan) estan hasta las narices de los paises del sur de europa. En holanda tanto la izq y la drcha piden que este este cachondeo se acabe ya. En Alemania TODOS menos Merkel estan en contra de los rescates. Cuando son las elecciones de Holanda y Alemania? Podemos tener un 2013 movidillo


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias acabo de desayunar viendo las noticias y todos los paises del norte de europa sin excepcion (bueno - Francia pero esos con Hollande no cuentan) estan hasta las narices de los paises del sur de europa. En holanda tanto la izq y la drcha piden que este este cachondeo se acabe ya. En Alemania TODOS menos Merkel estan en contra de los rescates. Cuando son las elecciones de Holanda y Alemania? Podemos tener un 2013 movidillo



Pues esto no ha hecho mas que empezar, asi empezo la guerra civil en USA, los estados del sur estaban mas endeudados que los del Norte por pagar la guerra para tirar a los British.

Tu esperate a que tengan que rescatar a Francia y veras que risa.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2012)

guanos dias :S

desalmadas gacelillas tenemos una resistencia muy fuelte que romper en el sp500 , los 1440 hay muchos motivos por los que los 1440 pueden desatar un BRB pero cuidadin porque el euro y el oro rompieron sus figuras al alza.

si tenemos nudillos de bernanke esto vaparriba y sino lo contrario :rolleye:


----------



## peseteuro (11 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias :S
> 
> desalmadas gacelillas tenemos una resistencia muy fuelte que romper en el sp500 , los 1440 hay muchos motivos por los que los 1440 pueden desatar un *BRB *pero cuidadin porque el euro y el oro rompieron sus figuras al alza.
> 
> si tenemos nudillos de bernanke esto vaparriba y sino lo contrario :rolleye:




¿Qué es un BRB? ¿eso es malo o bueno? :


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿Qué es un BRB? ¿eso es malo o bueno? :



Imagino que si BRA es Brutal Rally Alcista BRB será justo lo contrario...


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Sep 2012)

De momento parece que va arrancar bastante plano, a excepcion de que se tomen en serio al retardet del presidente y digan que vamos a morir todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2012)

tenemos al sp500 en la parte alta del gran canal y los 1440 es satanas , el vix en soportazo , pero no hay que olvidar que avioneta la pue liar y hacer saltar por los aires toda resistencia :baba:

teniendo en cuenta que Droghi ya hizo su parte ahora es muy probable que sea Bernanke el que lo haga con un QE3 del carajo :fiufiu:

recuerden que el euro a roto el canal bajista de medio plazo y el oro su triangulo al alza , los leoncios ya estamos descontando QE , de todas maneras saldremos de dudas muy pronto asi que no hay tiempo para tirar los indices , por lo tanto realizare beneficios si cerramos por debajo de los 1425 , no hay que descartar un pullback de euro y oro :ouch:


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias acabo de desayunar viendo las noticias y todos los paises del norte de europa sin excepcion (bueno - Francia pero esos con Hollande no cuentan) estan hasta las narices de los paises del sur de europa. En holanda tanto la izq y la drcha piden que este este cachondeo se acabe ya. En Alemania TODOS menos Merkel estan en contra de los rescates. Cuando son las elecciones de Holanda y Alemania? Podemos tener un 2013 movidillo



En Holanda son mañana... con un partido fascista que está siendo subvencionado por extremistas yankies...


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias acabo de desayunar viendo las noticias y todos los paises del norte de europa sin excepcion (bueno - Francia pero esos con Hollande no cuentan) estan hasta las narices de los paises del sur de europa. En holanda tanto la izq y la drcha piden que este este cachondeo se acabe ya. En Alemania TODOS menos Merkel estan en contra de los rescates. Cuando son las elecciones de Holanda y Alemania? Podemos tener un 2013 movidillo



Las elecciones holandesas son mañana (la última vez que miré con un 43% de indecisos), mire usted...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos al sp500 en la parte alta del gran canal y los 1440 es satanas , el vix en soportazo , pero no hay que olvidar que avioneta la pue liar y hacer saltar por los aires toda resistencia :baba:
> 
> teniendo en cuenta que Droghi ya hizo su parte ahora es muy probable que sea Bernanke el que lo haga con un QE3 del carajo :fiufiu:
> 
> recuerden que el euro a roto el canal bajista de medio plazo y el oro su triangulo al alza , _*los leoncios ya estamos descontando QE *_, de todas maneras saldremos de dudas muy pronto asi que no hay tiempo para tirar los indices , por lo tanto realizare beneficios si cerramos por debajo de los 1425 , no hay que descartar un pullback de euro y oro :ouch:



¿Dónde quedó su umildá?
Mal, jato, muy mal. Así no vas por el buen camino de las plusvis.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Dónde quedó su umildá?
> Mal, jato, muy mal. Así no vas por el buen camino de las plusvis.



dentro de mi soberbia estoy siendo muy humilde señorita


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> En Holanda son mañana... con un partido fascista que está siendo subvencionado por extremistas yankies...



¿No tenía alguien un gif de adelantamiento para estrenar?


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Sep 2012)

Bueno, esto arranco con la euforia esperada despues del brillante discurso de Marianin.


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

"El Mundo" dice que el constitucional rechaza el recurso contra el rescate... y esto sigue tan tranquilo...??


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> "El Mundo" dice que el constitucional rechaza el recurso contra el rescate... y esto sigue tan tranquilo...??



deberia ser motivo de peponeo 

creo que ustec no esta entendiendo lo que significa :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2012)

Cerrados los largos sp500 1400-1432 contado , quedo a la espera de lo que diga avioneta


----------



## sr.anus (11 Sep 2012)

Voy a estar un par de dias de descanso, y no me podre conectar con regularidad al foro, dejo este gif para cuando venga el señor del guano, gracias


----------



## burbublase (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> "El Mundo" dice que el constitucional rechaza el recurso contra el rescate... y esto sigue tan tranquilo...??



No nos equivoquemos Sr. Atman, que son DOS cosas diferentes:

- Esta fue un recurso al constitucional Aleman por lo que dijo Supermario en otro dia (compra ilimitada de bonos). El constitucional ha dicho "Ejjjjjj, esto no es nuestra competencia, BECEE", sobreseido ...

- La otra cosa el ESM sigue activo (han trabajado en ello todo el fin de semana), cosa que SI es competencia del Tribunal Constitucional. Solucion, manana 12-09 a las 10:00 estan convocadas las partes para la sentencia. (mejor dicho no es una sentencia, sino que lo que van a hacer es conforme con la constituc. alemana).

La cara de algunos, cuando manana por la manana oigan que habla el TC jejeje pensando que "yasabiaacabao el problem"

Lo de hoy no es motivo de peponeo, es motivo de no guano total.


----------



## peseteuro (11 Sep 2012)

Empezamos la bajada, vamos a ver si tocamos los 7500 (y si los perforamos mejor que mejor)


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

NO me acongojen... después de que se cerraran los cortos ayer en sus ogettivos (y perderme 3-4 puntines en el after por no estar de cuerpo presente) ahora he abierto largos en 1430, SL 1425...


----------



## Sipanha (11 Sep 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.



Spoiler



Nivel mínimo sesión asiática: 1422.25
Nivel máximo sesión asiática: 1427.10

Pivot: 1429.63
Resistencias: 1434.24, 1443.12
Soportes: 1420.75, 1416.14

Niveles por arriba: 1436.46, 1444.46
Niveles por abajo: 1414.23, 1410.98

Comentario: La caida de ayer a última hora parece mas cierre de largos que aperturas de cortos.
La sesión en Asia a sido alcista, los indicadores a dos horas estan en la parte baja por lo que tienen recorrido al alza.
De todas maneras, los dos próximos dias lo disrtorsionan todo.

Por lo visto está todo el mundo en modo permabull... cuando eso pasa hay que tener cuidado con los reversals, sino que se lo digan a las toneladas de cortos que palmaron hace nada en el Eur/USD



*SPX500: *


Spoiler












*$OEXA200R: *


Spoiler












*Donchian: *


Spoiler


----------



## peseteuro (11 Sep 2012)

Ojalá me equivoque por los larguistas pero estas subidas descaradas (desde finales de Julio) si han sido para cazar gacelas entonces habrá que atraparlas con un par de velas negras para no darles tiempo a reaccionar.

Hace unos días comentaba lo raro que se me hacía que personas ajenas a los mercados y sin tener ni idea vinieran flipadas de vacaciones por llevar ganando entre un 25% y un 50% en SAN en sólo un mes. 

Si tuvierais el panel de mandos del SAN ¿no haríais lo mismo? "hachazo guapo"


----------



## darwinn (11 Sep 2012)

Señores, acabo de deshacer todas mis posiciones.

Ha sido una decisión dura, porque estás pillado de tus errores de juventud impetuosa y te niegas a asumir pérdidas, pero a veces una huida a tiempo es una victoria.

Supongo que ya vendrán otras oportunidades, cuando esto se haya hundido.


----------



## Navarrorum (11 Sep 2012)

Parece que la sangre no llega al rio (no nos caemos por debajo de 7K7)

Queria hacer una petición pregunta a los fundamentalistas del hilo (los que os moveis por analisis fundamentales)

Estoy intentando descifrar esta auditoria de Viscofan:

VISCOFAN SA | Company Spotlight Profile

Sin embargo me topo con datos para mi ilegibles.(paginas de la 1 a la 5)Necesitaria simplificar y poder apuntar a los verdaderos cuatro datos que indican que una compañia está saneada y tiene proyeccion de futuro.

Gracias anticipadas...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

A Enagas hoy le están dando de lo lindo.

Parece ser que determinadas cajas de ahorro necesitan liquidez y andan soltando sus participaciones en empresas.

Cuidado, que una de las que anda soltando papel es Liberbank (Caja Castilla-La mancha), que también tiene por ahí un 5% de Indra. Lo digo por si alguien anda dentro o está pensando en entrar, para que lo tenga en cuenta.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Sep 2012)

Me arriesgo a recibir todo un ZAS en toa la boca, pero tengo una duda:
Banco Popular (como el resto, Santander, BBVA, Sabadell) son los principales accionistas de Metrovacesa (catapum parriba con los rumores de eurovergas)
Metrovacesa - Principales participaciones

POP Hizo suelo en 1,30 y ahora vuelve ¿a la clavicular 1,60-1,90?
Viendo el gráfico a seis meses ¿No podría estar haciendo un HCH invertido ¿Qué haría falta para confirmarlo?


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Parece que la sangre no llega al rio (no nos caemos por debajo de 7K7)
> 
> Queria hacer una petición pregunta a los fundamentalistas del hilo (los que os moveis por analisis fundamentales)
> 
> ...



Con lo que Ponzi trabaja, recordándonos que hay una excelente herramienta para ver esos "cuatrodatos", no le haga usted el feo, hombre...

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=VIS:SM

Datos güenos, perspectivas.... veremos, que el mercado para su producto está malito. Además, si alguien depende de los precios del petroleo... luego está su capacidad para trasladar las variaciones al precio final, que sin ser experto, no puede ser mucha.


----------



## Navarrorum (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Con lo que Ponzi trabaja, recordándonos que hay una excelente herramienta para ver esos "cuatrodatos", no le haga usted el feo, hombre...
> 
> VISCOFAN SA (VIS:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek
> 
> Datos güenos, perspectivas.... veremos, que el mercado para su producto está malito. Además, si alguien depende de los precios del petroleo... luego está su capacidad para trasladar las variaciones al precio final, que sin ser experto, no puede ser mucha.



Hace unos dias lei una noticia de un ejperto que indicaba la debilidad de mi querido valor foral, pero le recuerdo que su negocio no solo esta en el sector de las envolturas celulósicas sino en el de la industria agroalimentaria (IAN) Que hoy por hoy dado lo "malita" que se va a poner la cosa está teniendo un crecimiento exponencial.

Tambien estoy rastreando a CINFA, otro peso pesado foral de la industria del medicamento con crecimiento de dos digitos pero que no cotiza en bolsa:fiufiu::fiufiu:. Sin embargo entiendo que si estárá financiado por otros u otros. No se como seguirles la pista pa meter unos ahorrillos...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Sep 2012)

Creo que hoy hay que estar atentos al cierre de Jazztel, dejé un gráfico el fin de semana sobre la posibilidad que había de activación de un doble suelo perfecto en 4€ con clavicular en 4,60. Hoy está rondando la ruptura en ese precio al alza. A ver como cierra.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Parece que la sangre no llega al rio (no nos caemos por debajo de 7K7)
> 
> Queria hacer una petición pregunta a los fundamentalistas del hilo (los que os moveis por analisis fundamentales)
> 
> ...











atman dijo:


> Con lo que Ponzi trabaja, recordándonos que hay una excelente herramienta para ver esos "cuatrodatos", no le haga usted el feo, hombre...
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=VIS:SM
> 
> Datos güenos, perspectivas.... veremos, que el mercado para su producto está malito. Además, si alguien depende de los precios del petroleo... luego está su capacidad para trasladar las variaciones al precio final, que sin ser experto, no puede ser mucha.




Estaba buscando en el link que has posteado???Supongo que te referiras al informe anual?? Me lo he bajado y esta en ingles. En la cnmv lo tienes en español. Donde se ve realmenre la chicha de un negocio es en su memoria pero leer un informe completo es echarle muchos bemoles, pueden ser 400-500 pag.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/IFA/ListadoIFA.aspx?id=0&nif=A-31065501

En business week es una peq aproximacion de brocha gorda. Margen bruto,margen neto,coste personal,coste de la deuda (perdidas y ganancias)caja,deuda(balance)funcionamiento de la tesoreria (cash flow o efe "español"). Si una empresa es solida su cash flow de operaciones tiene que serlo tambien.


----------



## Navarrorum (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> EstaEn business week es una peq aproximacion de brocha gorda. Margen bruto,margen neto,coste personal,coste de la deuda (perdidas y ganancias)caja,deuda(balance)funcionamiento de la tesoreria (cash flow o efe "español"). Si una empresa es solida su cash flow de operaciones tiene que serlo tambien.



Me grabaré estas palabras a fuego y quizas me haga una excel con las empresas que sigo.

Mmm....pero comprenderá usted que esto ya es para nota. El salto de ver rayujas de colores a cifras es importante. Pero se que alli está en Coñocimento. La duda que tengo es en cuantificar esas cifras. ¿Se compraran con valores en el secotor? ¿Se analiza su progresión?

De todas formas viendo la que nos vienen encima cada vez tengo más claro que apostando por el "staples sector" y las "comodities" es tiro fijo....ienso:ienso:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Me grabaré estas palabras a fuego y quizas me haga una excel con las empresas que sigo.
> 
> Mmm....pero comprenderá usted que esto ya es para nota. El salto de ver rayujas de colores a cifras es importante. Pero se que alli está en Coñocimento. La duda que tengo es en cuantificar esas cifras. ¿Se compraran con valores en el secotor? ¿Se analiza su progresión?
> 
> De todas formas viendo la que nos vienen encima cada vez tengo más claro que apostando por el "staples sector" y las "comodities" es tiro fijo....ienso:ienso:



A mi me ayudo mucho el libro : analisis de los estados financieros. Ademas se lee muy bien


http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-w...con-ventaja-competitiva/9788498750263/1244446

Viendo la progresion de la propia empresa y comparando las cifras entre empresas del mismo sector se pueden sacar bastantes conclusiones. Y si quieres notaza si lees la memoria al completo sabras hasta datos del tipo "cuanto gana el consejo""cuanto vende por paises""cuanto gana por producto"...pero eso ya es tener mucha paciencia. Una vez me lei la mitad de un informe anual "iberdrola" y al final sueñas hasta con molinillos. Si el año pasado cuando Ajetreo pregunto por Grifols hubiese leido la memoria me hubiese dado cuenta que la empresa valia mas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

¿Ya publicó la CNMV las posiciones bajistas?


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Ya publicó la CNMV las posiciones bajistas?



Sí, las acaban de publicar hoy

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48265169

En bbva sigue el 0,302


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/consultas/busquedaporentidad.aspx

Esta es la pagina. Se busca la empresa y en su ficha se abre el link "posiciones cortas".La proxima parada esta prevista para el 21 de septiembre


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sí, las acaban de publicar hoy
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> En bbva sigue el 0,302



¡Gracias ponzi!
Santander sigue igual también...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> CNMV - Búsqueda por entidades
> 
> Esta es la pagina. Se busca la empresa y en su ficha se abre el link "posiciones cortas".La proxima parada esta prevista para el 21 de septiembre






> Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas
> 
> IBERDROLA, S.A.
> 
> ...




IBERDROLA aparece limpio de cortos, no se si lo he mirado bien ...


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Gracias ponzi!
> Santander sigue igual también...



De nada 
A esta Janus la tiene un afecto especial 

Indra

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28599033

Sigue igual que la ultima vez aunque es curioso que las posiciones con nombre y apellido no han incrementado sus cortos desde hace 3 meses. Por lo visto no quieren meter mas carga. Los misticos 3000 del ibex me da que no se van a ver tan facilmente


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> IBERDROLA aparece limpio de cortos, no se si lo he mirado bien ...



Si desde hace mes pico o dos meses


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Uff, mi hermana curra en Iberia...en tierra, en la T4 de Barajas,,, y llevan mucho tiempo con rumores de eres y demás. Hubo uno hace no mucho, voluntario. Tb ha habido subrogaciones, bastantes, con personal de carga, facturación... y el último rumor era que podía salir gente de oficinas, porque en el aeropuerto hay bastante trabajo y andan bastante justos de personal, por eso se rumorea que lo más afectado podría ser oficinas. Y mi hermana me cuenta que de sus compañeros (como hay muchos turnos cada día habla con uno diferente), hipotecados son muchísimos, se matan por el turno de noche que ganan más (le llaman turno hipoteca o algo así, no digo más). Como tenían sueldos decentes se pidieron unas cipotecas bastante abultadas, la verdad.
> A saber qué pasara...eso sí, Tico Tico, o Arévalo, es decir, el presidente de la compañía, se subió el sueldo a poco de entrar, una burrada....y si se va se llevará una jugosa indemnización...........



TURNO HIPOTECA. No si al final va a tener razon Bertok y aun no hemos visto las autenticas orejas al gato


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Algún día comprobaremos que 1.600 € es un buen sueldo, no una mierda para un país que está por debajo del puesto 30 en productividad y que se estima que el salario real en función de lo que producimos y valemos no debería llegar a los 700 € (por detrás de Indonesia por ejemplo).



.
EN los "años dorados" de la burbuja se puso de moda quejarse del "mileurismo". 

Yo dije a mucha gente que se tomasen la molestia de investigar cuanta gente en el mundo gana 1.300-1.500 dólares o menos y qué producen a cambio y qué coño producimos nosotros.




Una curiosidad:

How Rich You Are | Giving What We Can

Un Annual household income (after tax) de 12.000 euros te sitúa en:

You are in the richest % of the world''s populatio 7.7%

Your income is more than times that of the typical person. 14


Con 30.000 €/año estás en el 1.1% más rico del planeta, y tus ingresos son 35 veces la media.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EN los "años dorados" de la burbuja se puso de moda quejarse del "mileurismo".
> 
> Yo dije a mucha gente que se tomasen la molestia de investigar cuanta gente en el mundo gana 1.300-1.500 dólares o menos y qué producen a cambio y qué coño producimos nosotros.
> ...



Creo que te confundes al valorar un sueldo por su cuantía y no por su poder adquisitivo. Lo que de verdad importa es el poder adquisitivo, los productos y servicios que puedes adquirir con esa cantidad de papelitos de colores que te dan, y no la cifra que suponen esos papelitos de colores en sí. 

Si un alquiler de un piso medio decente te cuesta 300 euros y un litro de gasofa medio euro (por poner solo 2 casos), un sueldo de mileurista sería cojonudo. Pero si vives en un pais en el que un alquiler te cuesta 800 pavos y un litro de gasolina 2 euros, 1000 euros es una puñetera mierda. 

Con 30000 euros estarás en el 1.1% más rico del planeta o no, dependiendo de qué puedes comprar con esos 30000 euros en ese pais.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Creo que te confundes al valorar un sueldo por su cuantía y no por su poder adquisitivo. Lo que de verdad importa es el poder adquisitivo, los productos y servicios que puedes adquirir con esa cantidad de papelitos de colores que te dan, y no la cifra que suponen esos papelitos de colores en sí.
> 
> Si un alquiler de un piso medio decente te cuesta 300 euros y un litro de gasofa medio euro (por poner solo 2 casos), un sueldo de mileurista sería cojonudo. Pero si vives en un pais en el que un alquiler te cuesta 800 pavos y un litro de gasolina 2 euros, 1000 euros es una puñetera mierda.
> 
> Con 30000 euros estarás en el 1.1% más rico del planeta o no, dependiendo de qué puedes comprar con esos 30000 euros en ese pais.



Yo creo que esta hablando de competitividad a nivel global. Con un euro a 1,5$ 30000 eu eran 45000$. Si comparamos el precio de la gasolina aqui con usa y lo pasamos a $ mas de uno pondria el grito en el cielo. La cuestion es que para exportar solo tienes dos metodos : por valor añadido o por precio. Un piso que vale 40000 eu construir y se vende por 250000 crea un valor añadido impresionante pero es ficticio. O se crea un sector industrial potente de verdad que lo dudo o el unico camino sera la devaluacion o de la moneda o de las personas


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Sep 2012)

Hombre, a los ingresos hay que descontarle los gastos "de supervivencia".
Cuando para tener donde vivir tienes que "invertir" (gastar) la mitad de lo que ingresas eres la mitad de rico.

Pero sí, es cierto que si los occidentales miraramos al tercer mundo (y al segundo) nos daríamos cuenta de donde estamos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Creo que te confundes al valorar un sueldo por su cuantía y no por su poder adquisitivo. Lo que de verdad importa es el poder adquisitivo, los productos y servicios que puedes adquirir con esa cantidad de papelitos de colores que te dan, y no la cifra que suponen esos papelitos de colores en sí.
> 
> Si un alquiler de un piso medio decente te cuesta 300 euros y un litro de gasofa medio euro (por poner solo 2 casos), un sueldo de mileurista sería cojonudo. Pero si vives en un pais en el que un alquiler te cuesta 800 pavos y un litro de gasolina 2 euros, 1000 euros es una puñetera mierda.
> 
> Con 30000 euros estarás en el 1.1% más rico del planeta o no, dependiendo de qué puedes comprar con esos 30000 euros en ese pais.





Es que el problema son los alquileres de 800, no los sueldos de 1.000.

A ver si resulta que, porque vivimos en un país de usureros con un sector inmobiliario demencial, solo por eso, ya tenemos que cobrar todos 3.000 pavos ... 

Eso es lo que no se sostiene.

Es la tesis de ppcc: hasta que no bajen los precios inmobiliarios no va a haber recuperación económica posible, precisamente por lo que acabas de decir: parece que cualquier empresario está obligado a pagar dos rentas: la del trabajo + la de la necesidad de cobijo del trabajador a precios ridículos.

No se sostiene.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EN los "años dorados" de la burbuja se puso de moda quejarse del "mileurismo".
> 
> Yo dije a mucha gente que se tomasen la molestia de investigar cuanta gente en el mundo gana 1.300-1.500 dólares o menos y qué producen a cambio y qué coño producimos nosotros.
> ...



Impresionante analisis. Como mires los sueldos de Brasil y lo compares con su sector productivo con sus precios inmobiliarios y con su delincuencia te vas a quedar sin palabras....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Creo que te confundes al valorar un sueldo por su cuantía y no por su poder adquisitivo. Lo que de verdad importa es el poder adquisitivo, los productos y servicios que puedes adquirir con esa cantidad de papelitos de colores que te dan, y no la cifra que suponen esos papelitos de colores en sí.
> 
> Si un alquiler de un piso medio decente te cuesta 300 euros y un litro de gasofa medio euro (por poner solo 2 casos), un sueldo de mileurista sería cojonudo. Pero si vives en un pais en el que un alquiler te cuesta 800 pavos y un litro de gasolina 2 euros, 1000 euros es una puñetera mierda.
> 
> Con 30000 euros estarás en el 1.1% más rico del planeta o no, dependiendo de qué puedes comprar con esos 30000 euros en ese pais.



Quizás no tengas que tener el poder adquisitivo que consideras normal. 1000 euros es un sueldo bajo, pero 1.600 como he leído aqui es un sueldo normal o bueno diría actualmente. 800 € es la cuota de una hipoteca de 200.000 € con tipos del 2% y diferencial del 0.5 a 30 años. Evidentemente, la gente ha perdido el sentido de la medida de saber lo que son 200.000 € y por eso se han solicitado tan alegremente, incluso de forma individual (entre 2 evidentemente tiene un pase). Yo sé cuanto tengo que gastar en gasolina y a partir de que precio tengo que buscar un sustituto a la gasolina, cuando usar el coche o cuando usar el transporte público. Si tuviese que pagar solo 800 € por el aquiler (pago 400 € compartiendo con otro compañero, y tengo piscina y pista de padel comunitaria) no lo haría con un sueldo mileurista (que no es mi caso).
En todo caso, no somos el único país donde las cosas están muy por encima del precio (mirad los alquileres en Portugal o las gasolinas. Lo mismo en Italia etc). Lo que hay que aceptar es que a lo mejor estamos más cerca (desde luego en productividad, mucho más bajos. Si es por esa medida, los sueldos se irán mucho más abajo) de una Turquía o una Ucrania que de una Holanda o Alemania.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Sep 2012)

En realidad, es que 1000 € no serían ni 167 mil ptas, no. Es una interpretación muy incorrecta de la gente porque no tiene en cuenta la revaluación que hubiese tenido el euro con respecto a la peseta (si hubiesemos seguido en ella) como la ha tenido con la libra y el dólar. Podéis haced cálculos, pero es muy posible que la equivalencia real sea un 20-30% más de lo que calculalmos como referencia de entonces. O la gente cree que si salimos del euro, pagaremos 250 ptas el litro (1,5 €) como si la pta no tuviese que devaularse para hacer frente a la compra de deuda pública por ejemplo, a la competitividad o a mil factores más. Si hubiesemos seguido en la pta, el dólar seguramente se hubiese apreciado con respecto a la misma y pagaríamos el iphone, la tablet o el LED por el esfuerzo que se hacía en los 80 en adquirir un video o una tele.


----------



## kikepm (11 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> En realidad, es que 1000 € no serían ni 167 mil ptas, no. Es una interpretación muy incorrecta de la gente porque no tiene en cuenta la revaluación que hubiese tenido el euro con respecto a la peseta (si hubiesemos seguido en ella) como la ha tenido con la libra y el dólar. Podéis haced cálculos, pero es muy posible que la equivalencia real sea un 20-30% más de lo que calculalmos como referencia de entonces. O la gente cree que si salimos del euro, pagaremos 250 ptas el litro (1,5 €) como si la pta no tuviese que devaularse para hacer frente a la compra de deuda pública por ejemplo, a la competitividad o a mil factores más. Si hubiesemos seguido en la pta, el dólar seguramente se hubiese apreciado con respecto a la misma y pagaríamos el iphone, la tablet o el LED por el esfuerzo que se hacía en los 80 en adquirir un video o una tele.



¿Entonces anclarnos al euro fue buena cosa porque los precios no se han desbocado, cosa que con la peseta si hubiera ocurrido?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Sep 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Entonces anclarnos al euro fue buena cosa porque los precios no se han desbocado, cosa que con la peseta si hubiera ocurrido?



no fue el euro, el euro lo hay en Alemania, Holanda (sin suelo apenas) etc y los precios no se han desbocado. Fueron las cabezas de los españoles. No hay precio si no se cruzan oferta y demanda.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Es que el problema son los alquileres de 800, no los sueldos de 1.000.
> 
> A ver si resulta que, porque vivimos en un país de usureros con un sector inmobiliario demencial, solo por eso, ya tenemos que cobrar todos 3.000 pavos ...
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo solo hacía referencia a que de los salarios, lo importante es lo que te da para comprar en el lugar en que vivas y no la cifra en sí. Con 2000 euros al mes en Madrid vives "normal". En Soria eres capitán general.

¿Que la cifra de 1000 euros es grande? quizás sí, no lo sé. Estoy de acuerdo en lo que apuntas de que el problema viene porque en España tenemos muchas cosas a un precio muy por encima de su valor (como por ejemplo los pisos). El precio de un alquiler en Madrid, por ejemplo, son 800 pavos. ¿Es ese su valor? para mi no.

Quizá se podría afrontar una devaluación de salarios como estamos haciendo si fuera acompañada de una devaluación de precios (digo precios, no valor, que no es lo mismo), la cual te garantizara mantener o mejorar el poder adquisitivo que tienes ahora. Seríamos más pobres de puertas afuera (en esa situación un alemán vendría aquí y estaría como un maraja y por contra tu no podrías salir fuera porque todo estaría "caro" para ti), pero al menos viviríamos "decentemente" de puertas hacia adentro.

El problema es que no se está haciendo, sino que al contrario, se devaluan más los salarios reteniéndote más IRPF y subiéndote los impuestos, con lo que cada vez tienes menos poder adquisitivo, y por ende, cada vez somos más pobres. Y en esa espiral estamos.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jaleo fuerte entre mañana y el miércoles. Indicador a corto se dispara el día 12



BOLSA IF puede quedar fiesta


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bueno, yo solo hacía referencia a que de los salarios, lo importante es lo que te da para comprar en el lugar en que vivas y no la cifra en sí. Con 2000 euros al mes en Madrid vives "normal". En Soria eres capitán general.
> 
> ¿Que la cifra de 1000 euros es grande? quizás sí, no lo sé. Estoy de acuerdo en lo que apuntas de que el problema viene porque en España tenemos muchas cosas a un precio muy por encima de su valor (como por ejemplo los pisos). El precio de un alquiler en Madrid, por ejemplo, son 800 pavos. ¿Es ese su valor? para mi no.
> 
> ...



Has visto lo que estan cayendo los alquileres???


http://www.idealista.com/buscar/alquiler-viviendas/madrid/


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> BOLSA IF puede quedar fiesta



¡Que chulo! .

¿La foto de fondo que es? ¿La ruta 66? ¿La carretera a Seseña? .



ponzi dijo:


> Has visto lo que estan cayendo los alquileres???
> 
> 
> madrid — idealista.com



Coño, avisa. Que he ido al enlace, he visto un piso de 1 habitación por 1200 pavos y casi me da un infarto del susto .


----------



## Steuermann (11 Sep 2012)

Hoy se están pegando un buen varapalo las acciones de artículos de lujo debido a una bajada en las expectativas de beneficio de Burberry. Están bajando un 19% las Burberry. Creo que se ha sobrereaccionado, como suele suceder, así que voy a aprovechar poco a poco para aumentar algo las posiciones en Richemont (hoy baja un 6%), que tiene buenas expectativas en mi opinión. Mantengo también acciones de Swatch (5% abajo hoy), aunque me saltó el trailing stop esta mañana y se vendieron la mitad.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Sep 2012)

Parece, y solo parece porque llevan muy poco tiempo, que se esta creando un soporte en Gamesa en los 1,70. A esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¡Que chulo! .
> 
> ¿La foto de fondo que es? ¿La ruta 66? ¿La carretera a Seseña? .
> 
> ...



Hay de todo. Incluso tienes alguno aceptable por 600-700


http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25071045/?xtmc=2_1_madrid&xtcr=42

Hay alguno por 400 aunque destrozado pero hay que buscarlos.Creo que los de 600-700 acabaran por 400-500 y los de 500 por 300


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2012)

Cargo c-ortos eurodolor 1,2830 :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> TURNO HIPOTECA. No si al final va a tener razon Bertok y aun no hemos visto las autenticas orejas al gato



Vamos a pasar de primera división a tercera sin pasar por segunda a ni b. Ir vendiendo activos y quitar deudas. Mañana nos dirán que no hay rescate y veras.


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Entonces anclarnos al euro fue buena cosa porque los precios no se han desbocado, cosa que con la peseta si hubiera ocurrido?



Tener una moneda fuerte te permite tener los mejores talentos y bien pagados, aqui la cagamos pero hace menos competitiva tu industria Tuvimos liquidez ilimitada y lo gastamos en pisos.
Luego tenemos unas reglas de deficit que no cumplimos.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> TURNO HIPOTECA. No si al final va a tener razon Bertok y aun no hemos visto las autenticas orejas al gato



Es obvio lo que va a ocurrir en el país expaña. 8:

Las circunstancias de cada uno será su propia sentencia.

Vamos a un país en el que el poder adquisitivo medio de los trabajadores se va a reducir más del 50% respecto a hoy día. Que cada uno se haga sus cuentas y tome la decisión que debe tomar.

Negarlo es quitarse opciones del camino. Totalmente absurdo. 8:


----------



## darwinn (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es obvio lo que va a ocurrir en el país expaña. 8:
> 
> Las circunstancias de cada uno será su propia sentencia.
> 
> ...



yo sigo de alquiler y sin ninguna deuda, espero que el hostiazo en mi caso, no sea tan grande al menos...


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El problema es que no se está haciendo, sino que al contrario, se devaluan más los salarios reteniéndote más IRPF y subiéndote los impuestos, con lo que cada vez tienes menos poder adquisitivo, y por ende, cada vez somos más pobres. Y en esa espiral estamos.



Estanflacción creo que lo llaman y lo temen aquellos que se dedican a dar explicaciónes "cientificas" de lo que pasa en la economía a posteriori.

Vamos, lo que predica Bertok... volvemos a los 60.


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Estanflacción creo que lo llaman y lo temen aquellos que se dedican a dar explicaciónes "cientificas" de lo que pasa en la economía a posteriori.
> 
> Vamos, lo que predica Bertok... volvemos a los 60.



En los 60 no habian deudas.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En los 60 no habian deudas.



buena apreciación 8:


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Parece, y solo parece porque llevan muy poco tiempo, que se esta creando un soporte en Gamesa en los 1,70. A esperar acontecimientos.



Ahí le andaba yo... viendo si corregía un poco para recuperar los dos paquetes que vendí en su momento. Pero habrá que aguantar los otros 3 y esperar para arrimarles algo una vez confirmado el nivel.


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Los largos de esta mañana ya están a salvo. A ver hasta donde me dejan tenerlos...


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Pepeluí

"El Gobierno castigará las plusvalías generadas en el primer año tributarán a los tipos del IRPF	[Imprimir]	


El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, ha concretado hoy que las plusvalías generadas en el primer año por inversiones en los mercados tributarán a los tipos del IRPF, en tanto que a partir del segundo año tendrán el mismo gravamen que hasta ahora. 

En rueda de prensa conjunta con el presidente de Finlandia, Jirki Katainen, Rajoy ha explicado que junto con esta medida, los Presupuestos Generales del Estado de 2013 incluirán un impuesto medioambiental, en línea con las recomendaciones de la Comisión Europea y con los que ya existen en otros países de la Unión, aunque no ha concretado nada al respecto. 

Sobre el mayor gravamen a las plusvalías, ha dicho que se trata de dar marcha atrás en la legislación de 2006, por la que los rendimientos del capital tributaban al mismo tipo en todos los casos, *aunque se obtuvieran por la venta de unas acciones compradas media hora antes*."

*Nos han pillado*


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Sep 2012)

¿Y que ha dicho de los que tenemos minusvalías? ::


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y que ha dicho de los que tenemos minusvalías? ::



Siguen siendo liberalidades... :´(


----------



## Navarrorum (11 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Parece, y solo parece porque llevan muy poco tiempo, que se esta creando un soporte en Gamesa en los 1,70. A esperar acontecimientos.




En breve E.R.E. del 40% de la plantilla. ¿Como afecta eso a la cotizacion?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pepeluí
> 
> "El Gobierno castigará las plusvalías generadas en el primer año tributarán a los tipos del IRPF	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



se han pillado, una más. Si me subes el IVA del cine, en vez de ir todas las semanas, el efecto miedo provoca que iré 2 o 3 o que las bajaré y las veré en casa de unos amigos. Si me subes el IVA de una peluquería 14 ptos, pues o me lo corto yo o lo cortaré con una frecuencia de tiempo mayor. Si me suben la retención de una plusvalía, solo haré operaciones que vea muy seguras y fiables. 
Todo es ganas de marear la perdiz y no coger el toro por los cuernos (ya sabemos: los 450 mil pollos que viven del cuento en Diputaciones, Ayuntamientos, Mancomunidades, Empresas Públicas, Autonomías etc).
Qué panorama para las agencias de bolsa, bancos de inversión etc (donde tb trabaja gente por cierto). A ver qué extranjero o nacional potentado mete un pavo en la bolsa de España si tiene que ser en largos y con el tipo del IRPF jejejeje..Son el colmo.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> se han pillado, una más. Si me subes el IVA del cine, en vez de ir todas las semanas, el efecto miedo provoca que iré 2 o 3 o que las bajaré y las veré en casa de unos amigos. Si me subes el IVA de una peluquería 14 ptos, pues o me lo corto yo o lo cortaré con una frecuencia de tiempo mayor. Si me suben la retención de una plusvalía, solo haré operaciones que vea muy seguras y fiables.
> Todo es ganas de marear la perdiz y no coger el toro por los cuernos (ya sabemos: los 450 mil pollos que viven del cuento en Diputaciones, Ayuntamientos, Mancomunidades, Empresas Públicas, Autonomías etc).
> Qué panorama para las agencias de bolsa, bancos de inversión etc (donde tb trabaja gente por cierto). A ver qué extranjero o nacional potentado mete un pavo en la bolsa de España si tiene que ser en largos y con el tipo del IRPF jejejeje..Son el colmo.



Se piensan que los traders van a trabajar para ellos. Van listos.


----------



## burbublase (11 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> [modo ejperto ON]
> 
> Por su puesto y esta semana vemos incluso los 7340-80.
> 
> ...



Pues eso a recoger Owned,    (esto fue la semana pasada y referido a DAX).

Entre Manana y pasado Manana empezare a decidir un poco que hago 

Pepinazo del DAX... a ver que pasa en los > 7340, y con lo de manana puede ser curiosito. Alguno estara cargando cortos ....

Por cierto hay pendiente todavia un Gap en DAX en 7175


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> En breve E.R.E. del 40% de la plantilla. ¿Como afecta eso a la cotizacion?



Las empresas cabronas amas no poder, te explico. Por un lado siguen teniendo pedidos, China e India, pero evidentemente les sale mas rentable despedir a gente en España y seguir fabricando en el extranjero, nada que no hayan hecho miles de empresas en el mundo.

Una putada para los españoles, pero bueno para la empresa. Apuesto al verde.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

Nivel superior tocado..touch and down... habrá que ver volumen

Clavados niveles, de momento.


----------



## Xof Dub (11 Sep 2012)

salgo de SAN a 6,10 
(plusvis de 1,35 leuros/share)

ya solo falta sacarme de encima las Matildes y a refugiarme en la trinchera...


----------



## Navarrorum (11 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Las empresas cabronas amas no poder, te explico. Por un lado siguen teniendo pedidos, China e India, pero evidentemente les sale mas rentable despedir a gente en España y seguir fabricando en el extranjero, nada que no hayan hecho miles de empresas en el mundo.
> 
> Una putada para los españoles, pero bueno para la empresa. Apuesto al verde.



El E.R.E. es para toda la compañia a nivel global con plantas y oficinas cerradas en el extrangero (UK, EEUU, China e India) y hasta aqui puedo leer.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

Como sube, ni que el jato hubiera soltado los largos ....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Las empresas cabronas amas no poder, te explico. Por un lado siguen teniendo pedidos, China e India, pero evidentemente les sale mas rentable despedir a gente en España y seguir fabricando en el extranjero, nada que no hayan hecho miles de empresas en el mundo.
> 
> Una putada para los españoles, pero bueno para la empresa. Apuesto al verde.



tienen a mas de 500 tíos en el departamento de control de gestión, vamos un poco sobredimensionado


el problema que tienen es que tienen pedidos, pero su estructura es ruinosa y no consiguen sacar beneficio de lo que venden



yo había oido que iban a echar al 20% pero no me extrañaría que fuera al 40% por lo que me han contado


su expansión internacional la han hecho a base de crédito en el peor momento posible




yo lo veo muy negro la verdad como sigan así.


----------



## Greco (11 Sep 2012)

Salgo de Siemens con una pusvalia de 300 y algo napos despues de pillarlas hace meses a 75 largos y aguantar toda la bajada. Error que espero no volver a cometer.

Les notifico tambien que vuelvo a estar muy pendiente de Uds. y a colaborar en este hilo, ando buscando nuevas posibilidades de inversion, una vez salvado este ultimo peso muerto.

Saludos!


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

JOer... al final voy a acabar vendiendo las gamesas... no me sean gafes, leches...


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Pues ahí estamos... probando máximos... pego el SL a un par de puntos, en lugar de salirme, por si nos volvemos locos... y nos vamos a los 1450 del "punto gordo" que les comenté en su momento.

Mientras tanto, sonrisa pa la foto. Mamá, yo estaba dentro en el top de 2012.

Edito: Toy fuera, ¿pa que comerme el pullback entero...?


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> se han pillado, una más. Si me subes el IVA del cine, en vez de ir todas las semanas, el efecto miedo provoca que iré 2 o 3 o que las bajaré y las veré en casa de unos amigos. Si me subes el IVA de una peluquería 14 ptos, pues o me lo corto yo o lo cortaré con una frecuencia de tiempo mayor. Si me suben la retención de una plusvalía, solo haré operaciones que vea muy seguras y fiables.
> Todo es ganas de marear la perdiz y no coger el toro por los cuernos (ya sabemos: los 450 mil pollos que viven del cuento en Diputaciones, Ayuntamientos, Mancomunidades, Empresas Públicas, Autonomías etc).
> Qué panorama para las agencias de bolsa, bancos de inversión etc (donde tb trabaja gente por cierto). A ver qué extranjero o nacional potentado mete un pavo en la bolsa de España si tiene que ser en largos y con el tipo del IRPF jejejeje..Son el colmo.



Me ha dejado intrigado lo del IRPF....Que lo va a meter en rentas del trabajo??? Porque ahora mismo ya hay que pagar las plusvalias por irpf pero en otro tramo


----------



## gamba (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha dejado intrigado lo del IRPF....Que lo va a meter en rentas del trabajo??? Porque ahora mismo ya hay que pagar las plusvalias por irpf pero en otro tramo



Las plusvalias generadas en menos de un año se gravaran al tipo marginal de IRPF (hasta el 52%), no como rentas del ahorro (del 21% al 27%).


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha dejado intrigado lo del IRPF....Que lo va a meter en rentas del trabajo??? Porque ahora mismo ya hay que pagar las plusvalias por irpf pero en otro tramo



Las plusvalías menores d 1 año, se sumarán a las rentas del trabajo. Con un buen trabajo y un buen año en bolsa estarás pagando por encima del 40%.


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Las plusvalias generadas en menos de un año se gravaran al tipo marginal de IRPF (hasta el 52%), no como rentas del ahorro (del 21% al 27%).



Si eso está muy muy bien... así tenemos una doble motivación: ganar dinero y contribuir a la buena marcha del estado... Camaradas, todos a la bolsa...

Edito: he dicho estado, no país, quede claro.


----------



## gamba (11 Sep 2012)

Existe alguna manera legal de optimizar esto de la fiscalidad? Segun tengo entendido, las plusvalias obteniedas en cuentas en el extranjero tambien se han de declarar en el IRPF. Parece que solo se salvarian las SICAVs.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las plusvalías menores d 1 año, se sumarán a las rentas del trabajo. Con un buen trabajo y un buen año en bolsa estarás pagando por encima del 40%.











gamba dijo:


> Las plusvalias generadas en menos de un año se gravaran al tipo marginal de IRPF (hasta el 52%), no como rentas del ahorro (del 21% al 27%).




Y no se compensan las perdidas con las ganancias??? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::what:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Existe alguna manera legal de optimizar esto de la fiscalidad? Segun tengo entendido, las plusvalias obteniedas en cuentas en el extranjero tambien se han de declarar en el IRPF. Parece que solo se salvarian las SICAVs.



El HFT también salvara gran parte de las plusvalías de la quema.


----------



## darwinn (11 Sep 2012)

qué les parece continental AG? Ha entrado en el DAX, y ha pasado de 60 en julio a 80,xx que está a día de hoy.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y no se compensan las perdidas con las ganancias??? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::what:



Habrá que dedicarse a otra cosa más rentable.


----------



## gamba (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> el hft también salvara gran parte de las plusvalías de la quema.



wtf?????????????


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> wtf?????????????



Me refería a la Tasa Robin sobre el HFT :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

BME: segn prensa, el gobierno implementar una tasa a las transaccion


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Habrá que dedicarse a otra cosa más rentable.



Y los fondos??? Madre mia vaya crujida me van a dar entre las accs y el trabajo. Que pasa que en este pais es delito trabajar???


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Teneis la ley esta de los malvados especuladores a mano???


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y los fondos??? Madre mia vaya crujida me van a dar entre las accs y el trabajo. Que pasa que en este pais es delito trabajar???



Deja las acciones o conviértete en larguista.

No queda otra, *pero nunca trabajes para ellos*.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Deja las acciones o conviértete en larguista.
> 
> No queda otra, *pero nunca trabajes para ellos*.



Vaya salvajada. Me siento estafado.Pero y las perdidas que tuve a principios de año en ibe y san??


----------



## gamba (11 Sep 2012)

Por ir aclarando, esto entrara en vigor en 2013, ira en los presupuestos generales que se aprueban a final de mes. Lo de compensar plusvalias y minusvalias imagino que seguira en vigor.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya salvajada. Me siento estafado.Pero y las perdidas que tuve a principios de año en ibe y san??



El PP español siempre buscó rentistas e inversores a largo plazo.

Fue el PSOE el que cambió la tributación para que las plusvalías tuvieran el mismo tratamiento tributario con independencia de la duración de las mismas.

Volvemos hacia atrás. Un poco menos de libertad y un poco más cerca de la huida.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las plusvalías menores d 1 año, se sumarán a las rentas del trabajo. Con un buen trabajo y un buen año en bolsa estarás pagando por encima del 40%.



A ver si lo he entendido. Que a partir de la próxima declaración de la renta, las ganancias patrimoniales obtenidas en un periodo de menos de 12 meses pasan como rendimientos del trabajo "adicionales", sumándose a tu sueldo anual. Y te aplican la retención según tu tramo de IRPF de acuerdo a la cantidad que salga de esa suma.

Y además, si operas con un broker español, a todo eso habrá que sumarle la tasa tobin del 0,2% por operación, que es independiente de todo esto. 

¿Es esto, no?. Estos tíos son unos figuras ::.

Pues nada, habrá que empezar a mirar alternativas. ¿Alguien trabaja con brokers extranjeros? ¿Alguna recomendación? 8:.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2012)

Cuidado en First. No mola cómo está subiendo. Si aparece un rayajo grande rojo en diario, hay que salirse y esperar a ver.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El PP español siempre buscó rentistas e inversores a largo plazo.
> 
> Fue el PSOE el que cambió la tributación para que las plusvalías tuvieran el mismo tratamiento tributario con independencia de la duración de las mismas.
> 
> Volvemos hacia atrás. Un poco menos de libertad y un poco más cerca de la huida.



Sigo sin saber si es el saldo neto, es decir si a las plusvalias le restas las perdidas y lo que quede va a las rentas del trabajo. Es que como solo computen las plusvalias las tortas van a ser de ordago


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

Vamos a ver como implementan esta modificación de la ley. Solo he leído sobre la misma lo que habéis escrito en el hilo, pero entiendo y me acojona que las plusvalías generadas en menos de un año se integrarán en la renta del trabajo y no como ganancias patrimoniales.

Una opción sería crear una SL y operar desde ahí.

Veamos que aprueban. Una cosa es gravar el IRPF donde trabajas aquí o no trabajas y otra cosa es gravar capitales con la movilidad que tienen hoy día.


----------



## J-Z (11 Sep 2012)

Hehee rajoy está haciendo bueno a ZAPO, manda huevos que diría el del cuadro de 190K€


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Sep 2012)

FranR hay gas hasta 8100?


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Un ejemplo:
20 operaciones anuales, de 100 u.m. cada una. la mitad pierden 10, y la otra mitad gana 20.
Al final del año habrás ganado nada menos que 100 u.m. un gran resultado... pero a un tipo del 45% sin compensar minusvalias, tendrás que pagar 90 u.m. en impuestos. Y lo que es mejor... si los rendimientos se integran en la base de la rentas del trabajo, te subirá el tipo marginal...


----------



## AssGaper (11 Sep 2012)

Pfff, si es asi, dejo ya la bolsa entonces para el proximo ejercicio.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Por ir aclarando, esto entrara en vigor en 2013, ira en los presupuestos generales que se aprueban a final de mes. Lo de compensar plusvalias y minusvalias imagino que seguira en vigor.



Imagino pienso creo o supongo son palabras que nunca has de usar con nuestros politicos. Hasta que no lo vea por escrito de esta gente me espero cualquier cosa. Imagenese que a los actores de "Dos tontos muy tontos" les pidiesen que dirigiesen un pais....creo que esta todo dicho


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Un ejemplo:
> 20 operaciones anuales, de 100 u.m. cada una. la mitad pierden 10, y la otra mitad gana 20.
> Al final del año habrás ganado nada menos que 100 u.m. un gran resultado... pero a un tipo del 45% sin compensar minusvalias, tendrás que pagar 90 u.m. en impuestos. Y lo que es mejor... si los rendimientos se integran en la base de la rentas del trabajo, te subirá el tipo marginal...



Entiendo que se podrán seguir compensando pérdidas y ganancias de la misma naturaleza (generadas en menos de un año en este caso).


----------



## tarrito (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vamos a ver como implementan esta modificación de la ley. Solo he leído sobre la misma lo que habéis escrito en el hilo, pero entiendo y me acojona que las plusvalías generadas en menos de un año se integrarán en la renta del trabajo y no como ganancias patrimoniales.
> 
> Una opción sería crear una SL y operar desde ahí.
> 
> Veamos que aprueban. Una cosa es gravar el IRPF donde trabajas aquí o no trabajas y otra cosa es gravar capitales con la movilidad que tienen hoy día.



montamos una sicav los de hilo 8:

Jatencio, ustek hasta que no thanke, no entra :cook:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Un ejemplo:
> 20 operaciones anuales, de 100 u.m. cada una. la mitad pierden 10, y la otra mitad gana 20.
> Al final del año habrás ganado nada menos que 100 u.m. un gran resultado... pero a un tipo del 45% sin compensar minusvalias, tendrás que pagar 90 u.m. en impuestos. Y lo que es mejor... si los rendimientos se integran en la base de la rentas del trabajo, te subirá el tipo marginal...



A mi lo que mas me preocupa es el tipo marginal. Habra que ver como modifican el programa padre, va a ser un desmadre.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Por ir aclarando, esto entrara en vigor en 2013, ira en los presupuestos generales que se aprueban a final de mes. Lo de compensar plusvalias y minusvalias imagino que seguira en vigor.



Imagino pienso entiendo creo o supongo son palabras que nunca has de usar con nuestros politicos. Hasta que no lo vea por escrito de esta gente me espero cualquier cosa. Imagenese que a los actores de "Dos tontos muy tontos" les pidiesen que dirigiesen un pais....creo que esta todo dicho. 10 operaciones ganando 20 y 10 perdiendo 20. Estos son capaces de cobrarte por las 10 que has ganado aunque realmente estes en tablas


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entiendo que se podrán seguir compensando pérdidas y ganancias de la misma naturaleza (generadas en menos de un año en este caso).




Conociendo a estos las operaciones en negativo no computarán para el impuesto, excepto si son de comprar Bankias  (por lo del patriotismo y esas cosas)


----------



## juanfer (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las plusvalías menores d 1 año, se sumarán a las rentas del trabajo. Con un buen trabajo y un buen año en bolsa estarás pagando por encima del 40%.



He hecho cuentas y si opero a nombre de mi hija que no tiene ingresos se queda en el primer tramo de Irpf.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido. Que a partir de la próxima declaración de la renta, las ganancias patrimoniales obtenidas en un periodo de menos de 12 meses pasan como rendimientos del trabajo "adicionales", sumándose a tu sueldo anual. Y te aplican la retención según tu tramo de IRPF de acuerdo a la cantidad que salga de esa suma.
> 
> Y además, si operas con un broker español, a todo eso habrá que sumarle la tasa tobin del 0,2% por operación, que es independiente de todo esto.
> 
> ...



Así es.

No te bastará con el broker extranjero (sólo salvarás la Tasa robin) porque el IRPF se hace en Expaña. La mordida es considerable, tanto como para valorar si merece la pena.

Según salario y rentabilidad de operaciones no va a tener interés alguno salir a la selva cada mañana.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pfff, si es asi, dejo ya la bolsa entonces para el proximo ejercicio.



Ya somos dos.

Tengo una oferta laboral en Suiza y me ha dolido decir que no.

No dejo el trabajo y me largo porque tengo un compromiso personal con la empresa donde estoy y hasta que haga lo que me he comprometido a hacer no voy a dejarla.

Eso si, en cuanto haya terminado mi labor, meto a los peludos en sus transportines y a tomar por culo esta república bananera.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigo sin saber si es el saldo neto, es decir si a las plusvalias le restas las perdidas y lo que quede va a las rentas del trabajo. Es que como solo computen las plusvalias las tortas van a ser de ordago



No. Tiene que ser la diferencia entre las ganancias patrimoniales generadas en menos de 12 meses menos las pérdidas patrimoniales generadas en ese periodo. La compensación entre ganancias y pérdidas tiene que seguir como hasta ahora.

Aunque eso si, si hay pérdidas no pasa a rendimientos del trabajo a efectos de un menor irpf. Eso seguro.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigo sin saber si es el saldo neto, es decir si a las plusvalias le restas las perdidas y lo que quede va a las rentas del trabajo. Es que como solo computen las plusvalias las tortas van a ser de ordago



Lo lógico sería que sobre las rentas del trabajo se añadiera el neteo de plusvalías y minusvalías en operaciones (siempre que sea positivo :. Todo ello te sube el tramo del IRPF ....

Sería la hostia que también tuvieran en cuenta los intereses de los IPFs ienso:

El que quiera seguir en ésto no va a tener otra opción que ser larguista o parado especulador ::.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> He hecho cuentas y si opero a nombre de mi hija que no tiene ingresos se queda en el primer tramo de Irpf.



Como te abran una parela vas a todos ver los colorines de plastidecolor


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi lo que mas me preocupa es el tipo marginal. Habra que ver como modifican el programa padre, va a ser un desmadre.



Fácil, directamente tendrás que identificar que ganancias patrimoniales por operaciones en mercados se generan en menos de un año y el programa te las integrará a las rentas del trabajo, si tus últimas rentas están tributando a un 40% pues eso pagarás.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pfff, si es asi, dejo ya la bolsa entonces para el proximo ejercicio.



Nos leen y sólo quieren putos larguistas. :ouch:


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> He hecho cuentas y si opero a nombre de mi hija que no tiene ingresos se queda en el primer tramo de Irpf.



Haga eso, al menos en el territorio foral de bizkaia, y le ponen el culo como un bebedero de patos...


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi lo que mas me preocupa es el tipo marginal. Habra que ver como modifican el programa padre, va a ser un desmadre.



Ahí está la gracia recaudatoria.

Si el tema se pone feo no descartemos que vayan a los IPFs


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sería la hostia que también tuvieran en cuenta los intereses de los IPFs ienso:



Que yo sepa, solo han hablado de ganancias patrimoniales, no de intereses de cuentas y depósitos, ni tampoco de dividendos de acciones.


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí está la gracia recaudatoria.
> 
> Si el tema se pone feo no descartemos que vayan a los IPFs



Esos números, en plan gordo, los hice yo en su momento... con un 30% de los depósitos de más de 3.000 euros, convertidos en obligaciones del estado, hemos resuelto el problema... es tan fácil... que no sé si resistirán la tentación...


Lo siento, hoy estoy en plan un poco troll....


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> He hecho cuentas y si opero a nombre de mi hija que no tiene ingresos se queda en el primer tramo de Irpf.



Sueños húmedos, no te dejarán.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No. Tiene que ser la diferencia entre las ganancias patrimoniales generadas en menos de 12 meses menos las pérdidas patrimoniales generadas en ese periodo. La compensación entre ganancias y pérdidas tiene que seguir como hasta ahora.
> 
> Aunque eso si, si hay pérdidas no pasa a rendimientos del trabajo a efectos de un menor irpf. Eso seguro.











Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya somos dos.
> 
> Tengo una oferta laboral en Suiza y me ha dolido decir que no.
> 
> ...




Eso es lo que dicta la logica...
Yo no daria por sentado nada



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wuS2fAO3Bck/TgM98AaswXI/AAAAAAAAC7U/WlMWGivvWMM/s1600/foto.jpg



Tus peludos???que tienes gatos o perros?


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Sep 2012)

La verdad, si esta nueva forma de tributar las plusvalías viene en sustitución de la Tasa Tobin al estilo francés... es una buena noticia (siempre y cuando solo se añada el neto si es positivo como comentáis) dado que todos (o al menos yo) dábamos por hecho una tasa tobin a la francesa.

Pagarán más impuestos los que tengan plusvis (aun más : pero no te elimina la posibilidad de seguir tradeando (sobre todo scalpers) como una tasa Robin produciría.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fácil, directamente tendrás que identificar que ganancias patrimoniales por operaciones en mercados se generan en menos de un año y el programa te las integrará a las rentas del trabajo, si tus últimas rentas están tributando a un 40% pues eso pagarás.











bertok dijo:


> Lo lógico sería que sobre las rentas del trabajo se añadiera el neteo de plusvalías y minusvalías en operaciones (siempre que sea positivo :. Todo ello te sube el tramo del IRPF ....
> 
> Sería la hostia que también tuvieran en cuenta los intereses de los IPFs ienso:
> 
> El que quiera seguir en ésto no va a tener otra opción que ser larguista o parado especulador ::.



Solo han hablado de plusvalias. Sinceramente les veo capaces de contar solo las operaciones con plusvalias sin compensar ninguna perdida y subirte el tipo marginal a lo bestia. Un dia que tengais muy poco amor propio os veis la pelicula y entendereis hasta donde llega la ineptitud humana


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wuS2fAO3Bck/TgM98AaswXI/AAAAAAAAC7U/WlMWGivvWMM/s1600/foto.jpg


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Sep 2012)

me estais acojonando, es el primer año en 5 que estoy en positivo (por cierto mis IAG siguen subiendo), y voy a tener que pagar un 40%????? y una mierddddda lo saco todo (no tengo piso, vivo de alquiler) y me declaro en quiebra y me voy de ejpain....
tambien he vuleto a entrar en TR a 35.8.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La verdad, si esta nueva forma de tributar las plusvalías viene en sustitución de la Tasa Tobin al estilo francés... es una buena noticia (siempre y cuando solo se añada el neto si es positivo como comentáis) dado que todos (o al menos yo) dábamos por hecho una tasa tobin a la francesa.
> 
> Pagarán más impuestos los que tengan plusvis (aun más : pero no te elimina la posibilidad de seguir tradeando (sobre todo scalpers) como una tasa Robin produciría.



Tasa Robin + Impuesto a la plusvalía.

Recuerda que no hay 2 sin 3. ienso:


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es lo que dicta la logica...
> Yo no daria por sentado nada
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo dos perros.

Que se vienen conmigo a donde yo vaya...son parte de mi familia


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fácil, directamente tendrás que identificar que ganancias patrimoniales por operaciones en mercados se generan en menos de un año y el programa te las integrará a las rentas del trabajo, si tus últimas rentas están tributando a un 40% pues eso pagarás.



Ay, que me estoy haciendo la picha un lío. :o

Si las ganancias patrimoniales pasan a rendimientos del trabajo, esa plusvalía se suma a lo que ya tenías por tu sueldo, lo cual influye en la base imponible y por tanto, podría incluso alterar tu tramo de retención del irpf, pasándote a retenerte más de lo que tendrías solo por tu sueldo y por tanto, en la declaración te tocaría pagar la diferencia de subida de tramo a la que te ha llevado esa plusvalía, pero sobre el total de la base imponible. 

Ejemplo. Supongamos que yo tengo 30000 de base imponible y me corresponde una retención del 15% (4500 euros), que ya me han ido aplicando en la nómina.

Gano 10000 euros en bolsa. La retención para 40000 euros de base imponible es un 20% (8000 euros). Tras hacer la suma, ven que he pagado 4500 euros, y para 40000 euros de base imponible tenía que pagar 8000, así que me sale a pagar 3500 de diferencia. 

¿Sería así o me estoy liando :o?


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ay, que me estoy haciendo la picha un lío. :o
> 
> Si las ganancias patrimoniales pasan a rendimientos del trabajo, esa plusvalía se suma a lo que ya tenías por tu sueldo, lo cual influye en la base imponible y por tanto, podría incluso alterar tu tramo de retención del irpf, pasándote a retenerte más de lo que tendrías solo por tu sueldo y por tanto, en la declaración te tocaría pagar la diferencia de subida de tramo a la que te ha llevado esa plusvalía, pero sobre el total de la base imponible.
> 
> ...



Yo lo he entendido así.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

Deberían cambiar el art. 33.5 de la ley 35/2006. Ahí se recogen la pérdidas patrimoniales no computables.




ponzi dijo:


> Solo han hablado de plusvalias. Sinceramente les veo capaces de contar solo las operaciones con plusvalias sin compensar ninguna perdida y subirte el tipo marginal a lo bestia. Un dia que tengais muy poco amor propio os veis la pelicula y entendereis hasta donde llega la ineptitud humana
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wuS2fAO3Bck/TgM98AaswXI/AAAAAAAAC7U/WlMWGivvWMM/s1600/foto.jpg


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tengo dos perros.
> 
> Que se vienen conmigo a donde yo vaya...son parte de mi familia



Guau guau

El lunes estoy en Zurich


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tengo dos perros.
> 
> Que se vienen conmigo a donde yo vaya...son parte de mi familia



Que monos...Un dia tienes que postear alguna foto


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)




----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Ayyysss... lo que cuesta asumirlo...

"Sólo la puntita... no estás tonta, si no pasa nada... y verás que bien luego...".

Y nosotros como colegialas inocentes...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

No es así.

Si ganas 30k y tu tipo medio es del 15%, tal vez tu tipo marginal sea del 30%. Con lo cual si ganas 10.000€ por este tipo de plusvalías no tributarias el 15% sino el 30% que es tu tipo marginal (el último escalón que se le aplican a tus rentas). Así pagarías 3.000€










Arminio dijo:


> Ay, que me estoy haciendo la picha un lío. :o
> 
> Si las ganancias patrimoniales pasan a rendimientos del trabajo, esa plusvalía se suma a lo que ya tenías por tu sueldo, lo cual influye en la base imponible y por tanto, podría incluso alterar tu tramo de retención del irpf, pasándote a retenerte más de lo que tendrías solo por tu sueldo y por tanto, en la declaración te tocaría pagar la diferencia de subida de tramo a la que te ha llevado esa plusvalía, pero sobre el total de la base imponible.
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Sep 2012)

y cuando entraría en vigor? es retroactivo a las plusvalias de este período???? me parecería un robo real, es como si compro algo que vale 15 y despues de usarlo durante 6 meses me viene hacienda diciendo que tengo que pagar el 30% de iva de aquello que compré....


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es así.
> 
> Si ganas 30k y tu tipo medio es del 15%, tal vez tu tipo marginal sea del 30%. Con lo cual si ganas 10.000€ por este tipo de plusvalías no tributarias el 15% sino el 30% que es tu tipo márginal (el último escalón que se le aplican a tus rentas). Así pagarías* 3.000€*
> ]



Ala Sr. Arminio ya ha ganado 500 euros, a celebrarlo ::


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Deberían cambiar el art. 33.5 de la ley 35/2006. Ahí se recogen la pérdidas patrimoniales no computables.



Eso espero


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Id mirando países en los que se pueda vivir en paz y libertad.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es así.
> 
> Si ganas 30k y tu tipo medio es del 15%, tal vez tu tipo marginal sea del 30%. Con lo cual si ganas 10.000€ por este tipo de plusvalías no tributarias el 15% sino el 30% que es tu tipo marginal (el último escalón que se le aplican a tus rentas). Así pagarías 3.000€



Vale, es decir, que sobre el tramo que te corresponde por los rendimientos del trabajo "originarios", cogen esas plusvalías y te aplican el tipo marginal de tu tramo sobre esas plusvalías.

Gracias por la aclaración .


----------



## AssGaper (11 Sep 2012)

Lo más sorprendente de todo es que los que más especulan en el mercado español son de capital extranjero, y los inversores españoles, que especulamos en el sp500 y otros mercados europeos, nos comemos el marron.

Parece como si fuera una medida para que los "españoles no perjudicaran su propio mercado". 

Si especuladores extranjeros quieren especular desde otros paises en el ibex, lo haran sin problemas pq estas medidas fiscales no iran con ellos,a si que es una absurdez como una catedral.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Sep 2012)

Y la última ocurrencia es....


tachan......


¿No os dais cuenta de que todo se mueve a base de "ocurrencias"?

Es indecente. Simplemente.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

Se acabaron las vacaciones mañana vuelvo al ruedo del Chulibex.

Mapfre me gusta como pinta.

Lo de Gamesa y Bankia no tiene nombre...


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Lo más sorprendente de todo es que los que más especulan en el mercado español son de capital extranjero, y los inversores españoles, que especulamos en el sp500 y otros mercados europeos, nos comemos el marron.
> 
> Parece como si fuera una medida para que los "españoles no perjudicaran su propio mercado".
> 
> Si especuladores extranjeros quieren especular desde otros paises en el ibex, lo haran sin problemas pq estas medidas fiscales no iran con ellos,a si que es una absurdez como una catedral.



Necesitan dinero urgentemente para cubrir sus despilfarros y clientelismo.

Lo sacarán del tonto útil.

No con mi dinero, se van atpc y yo a otro país.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Id mirando países en los que se pueda vivir en paz y libertad.



A mi Irlanda me gusto. Tengo entendido que alli se respeta el ahorro ajeno. Alli esta Google,ernst and young....Y bueno los fines de semana en el temple bar actuan en directo buenos grupos de musica


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

Solución sencilla:

Crea tu empresa… pero en UK


----------



## Durmiente (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi Irlanda me gusto. Tengo entendido que alli se respeta el ahorro ajeno. Alli esta Google,ernst and young....Y bueno los fines de semana en el temple bar actuan en directo buenos grupos de musica



Creo que Irlanda es el único país serio entre los rescatados. 
Si. Irlanda es una opción.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi Irlanda me gusto. Tengo entendido que alli se respeta el ahorro ajeno. Alli esta Google,ernst and young....Y bueno los fines de semana en el temple bar actuan en directo buenos grupos de musica



Con sus pintas de Guiness, no lo olvide.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo lógico sería que sobre las rentas del trabajo se añadiera el neteo de plusvalías y minusvalías en operaciones (siempre que sea positivo :. Todo ello te sube el tramo del IRPF ....
> 
> Sería la hostia que también tuvieran en cuenta los intereses de los IPFs ienso:
> 
> El que quiera seguir en ésto no va a tener otra opción que ser larguista o parado especulador ::.



Este es uno de los motivos de que dedicarse al trading tiene mucho riesgo. Más allá del riesgo operacional también está este tipo de situaciones.

Yo en concreto, a seguir trabajando y ver si existe alguna oportunidad para no estar sujeto a la nueva norma. En caso contrario, me han jodido. No le deseo mal a nadie pero la parejita ZijoPuta y RameroJoy se merecen lo peor de lo peor.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Por cierto la regla esa del año como va. Se cuentan 365 dias desde que compraste o va en funcion de años fiscales???


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Sep 2012)

Yo me voy a Seoul. Allí se vive muy tranquilo, el problema es el idioma.


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

A ver... 
que la ley aún no ha salido... 
que puede poner cualquier cosa... 
que pueden salir por cualquier lado y esto ser sólo un señuelo más...



que en el Sp estamos decidiendo si son galgos o podencos... y a mí me parecen todas cabras... ::


----------



## loblesa (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto la regla esa del año como va. Se cuentan 365 dias desde que compraste o va en funcion de años fiscales???



Si funciona como los planes de pensiones, etc, es año natural.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

Si estás parado y tienes plusvis, ¿esto como va?, ¿no pagas impuestos?

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

"Diez" anillos para los hombres y uno para controlarlos a todos......


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Al menos en P&G faltan algunas cosas... y si ponen a Kellog's deberían poner tambien a Sara Lee ¿no? No la veo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si estás parado y tienes plusvis, ¿esto como va?, ¿no pagas impuestos?
> 
> ::



Sin rentas? Le restas el mínimo personal art. 57 (ley 35/2006) (6.069€), después le restas la minoración art. 20 (hasta 4.080€) y a partir del ahí al 24% y más allá.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si estás parado y tienes plusvis, ¿esto como va?, ¿no pagas impuestos?
> 
> ::



Entonces, en caso de tener plusvalias, pagas segun los tramos de IRPF, ¿no?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sin rentas? Le restas el mínimo personal art. 57 (ley 35/2006) (6.069€), después le restas la minoración art. 20 (hasta 4.080€) y a partir del ahí al 24% y más allá.



Entonces pagarias si tienes plusvas superiores a estos 10.000 euros?


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Al menos en P&G faltan algunas cosas... y si ponen a Kelog's deberían poner tambien a Sara Lee ¿no? No la veo...



Sí, Ausonia por ejemplo...... Creo que la imagen no daba para más marcas ::


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sí, Ausonia por ejemplo...... Creo que la imagen no daba para más marcas ::



Eso será, porque si pone Tampax, tiene que poner Ausonia, Evax, Dodot, Chamin,... y le falta tambien una marca tan gorda como Max Factor... y alguna más...


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Lo más sorprendente de todo es que los que más especulan en el mercado español son de capital extranjero, y los inversores españoles, que especulamos en el sp500 y otros mercados europeos, nos comemos el marron.
> 
> Parece como si fuera una medida para que los "españoles no perjudicaran su propio mercado".
> 
> Si especuladores extranjeros quieren especular desde otros paises en el ibex, lo haran sin problemas pq estas medidas fiscales no iran con ellos,a si que es una absurdez como una catedral.



No le des más vueltas. Te quieren sacar el dinero a tí, porque piensan que como español eres un pringao. Esto es extensible a todos los españoles. No está bien robar a un extranjero y menos si es un financiero usano.
Lo dicho, te han puesto la diana y no van a cejar en el empeño hasta desplumarte.

Espero que nadie vuelva a votar a estos hijosdelagranputa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Entonces pagarias si tienes plusvas superiores a estos 10.000 euros?



Note el HASTA del art. 20 
a) <= 9.180 = 4.080€
b) >9.180 < 13.260 = 4080-(Renta-9180,01)*0,35
c) > 13.260 = 2.652€

Son rentas del trabajo, con el PADRE podéis hacer todas las simulaciones que podáis imaginar.


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> A ver...
> que la ley aún no ha salido...
> que puede poner cualquier cosa...
> que pueden salir por cualquier lado y esto ser sólo un señuelo más...
> ...



Tienes razón, de aquí a Navidad puede ser que se reconozca la quiebra ya existente de España. Puede parece raro pero RameroJoy va a cometer el error de intentar torear a Merkel. Y como ésta rompa la baraja ....


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Sep 2012)

Lo teneis muy facil si quereis ganar mas dinero. Inventad algo util o dar algun servicio que mejore la calidad de vida


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Sep 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Lo teneis muy facil si quereis ganar mas dinero. Inventad algo util o dar algun servicio que mejore la calidad de vida



Inventaré un teclado con tildes y te lo regalaré. Qué te parece?


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Inventaré un teclado con tildes y te lo regalaré. Qué te parece?



Que al tuyo le falta un signo de apertura de interrogación. Gañán.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

Otra cuestión, *¿*si estas parado inviertes las pagas, ahorros, etc y tienes minusvalías?

1.Te puedes acoger a las pagas de reinserción
2.Te conceden un diploma a pardillo del año
3. Te declara un juez incapaz y te ponen de curador al jato
4. Te hacen diputado del congreso
5. ........ :


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que al tuyo le falta un signo de apertura de interrogación. Gañán.



Es la curtura que se nos a hinculcado japrendiendo er idioma de la pérfida albión... una aberración castellana parlante.

Pero es muy cómodo HOYGA USTÉ


----------



## Kenpachi (11 Sep 2012)

Y si estas parado pero generando plusvalías durante varios años y de repente tienes una mala racha ¿Te darán subsidio de desempleo?


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

Le puse un Thanks a FrankR y apareció en el post de Optimistic.

Calopez machooooo que esto no rula bien.


----------



## Maravedi (11 Sep 2012)

Esta castuza me esta haciendo realmente pensar largarme de este país,no estoy dispuesto a partirme el lomo para darles mi sacrificio a esta gentuza a base de impuestos tanto en la empresa como jugandome mis leros en la bolsa,cierro el chiringuito y a otra cosa mariposa,conocí este año la isla de boracay buen sitio para jubilarme


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Le puse un Thanks a FrankR y apareció en el post de Optimistic.
> 
> Calopez machooooo que esto no rula bien.



Claro, claro igual que cuando le puso dos thanks seguidos al piratón y decía "yo no he sido, yo no he sido"  :abajo: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Estoy hasta las narices. Si recibes una subvencion o ayuda eso no computa para la renta. Pero que pais es este. Me he tirado trabajando sin parar todo el año y voy a pagar a hacienda un buen pico y solo he viajado 3 dias en todo el año. Conozco gente que se ha pegado un verano padre sin trabajar y mucho del dinero que han recibido esta libre de impuestos. Parece que si eres legal eres el malo de la pelicula


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Lo teneis muy facil si quereis ganar mas dinero. Inventad algo util o dar algun servicio que mejore la calidad de vida



Hoyga que yo tengo registrada una patente que hace lo mismo que este cacharro







El mío es más cómodo y útil, se compone de una soga de atar mulos y dos colegas que ayuden a tirar.

Mire si he hecho felices a personas en este mundo.


----------



## atman (11 Sep 2012)

Sisisi.... gñgñgñ....

Baja el Sp.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy hasta las narices. Sin embargo si recibes una subvencion o ayuda eso no computa para la renta. Pero que pais es este



¿¿?? Creo que si...al menos las de automóviles del Renove ese, había que meterlas, las ayudas a vivienda me suena que también.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy hasta las narices. Sin embargo si recibes una subvencion o ayuda eso no computa para la renta. Pero que pais es este. Me tirado trabajando sin parar todo el año y voy a pagar a hacienda un buen pico y no me he ido de vacaciones. Y conozco gente que se ha pegado un verano padre sin trabajar y mucho del dinero que han recibido esta libre de impuestos. Parece que si eres legal eres el malo de la pelicula



Lo he dicho cientos de veces en este foro.

En este país se penaliza al que lo hace bien y se premia al que lo hace mal.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿¿?? Creo que si...al menos las de automóviles del Renove ese, había que meterlas, las ayudas a vivienda me suena que también.



Ya te digo yo que alguna no entra. Por respeto a las personas no las voy a mencionar pero es escandaloso y no hablo de 500 o 1000 eu. Hablo de cifras en mayusculas.Estoy harto del mal uso que se hace al dinero publico y que en algunos caso se use para sufragar las vacaciones ajenas.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que alguna no entra. Por respeto a las personas no las voy a mencionar pero es escandaloso y no hablo de 500 o 1000 eu. Hablo de cifras en mayusculas.Estoy harto del mal uso que se hace al dinero publico y que en algunos caso se use para sufragar las vacaciones ajenas.




La del coche estoy seguro que si, creo que por alguna comunidad las dejaron fuera y no computaban.



Spoiler



NUM-CONSULTA V1967-10
ORGANO SG de Impuestos sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas
FECHA-SALIDA 09/09/2010
NORMATIVA Ley 35/2006. Artículo 33.1
DESCRIPCION-HECHOS El consultante, al margen del desarrollo de una actividad económica, adquirió en el año 2009 un vehículo nuevo acogido al Plan 2000 E y entregó para desguace un vehículo usado.
CUESTION-PLANTEADA - Tratamiento en el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas de las ayudas obtenidas como consecuencia del Plan 2000 E para la adquisición del vehículo nuevo.
- Posibilidad de computar una pérdida patrimonial por la entrega para desguace del vehículo usado.
CONTESTACION-COMPLETA Las ayudas públicas del denominado “Plan 2000 E” se regulan en el Real Decreto 898/2009, de 22 de mayo, por el que se regula la concesión directa de subvenciones para la adquisición de vehículos, Plan 2000 E de apoyo a la renovación del parque de vehículos (BOE de 23 de mayo).
Las citadas ayudas consisten en la concesión directa de subvenciones por parte del Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio y en su caso, de la Comunidad Autónoma correspondiente, para la adquisición de determinados vehículos, siempre que se cumplan ciertas condiciones.
El importe de las ayudas concedidas por el Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio asciende a 500 euros por vehículo.
Los beneficiarios de tales ayudas son los compradores de los vehículos a que se refiere el artículo 4 del Real Decreto 898/2009 (personas físicas; profesionales autónomos dados de alta en el Impuesto de Actividades Económicas; microempresas; y pequeñas y medianas empresas). La condición de beneficiario del comprador no se ve alterada por el hecho de que el pago de las ayudas públicas se instrumente en forma descuento del precio del vehículo, habida cuenta que dicho descuento constituye un adelanto de las ayudas públicas al comprador por parte del agente de ventas, conforme al procedimiento establecido en el artículo 6 del citado Real Decreto.
Según dispone el apartado 1 del artículo 33 Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas y de modificación parcial de las leyes de los Impuestos sobre Sociedades, sobre la Renta de no Residentes y sobre el Patrimonio (BOE de 29 de noviembre) “son ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales las variaciones en el valor del patrimonio del contribuyente que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de cualquier alteración en la composición de aquél, salvo que por esta Ley se califiquen como rendimientos.”
De acuerdo con esta definición, en el caso planteado la obtención de las ayudas públicas del “Plan 2000 E” para la adquisición de un vehículo constituyen para el beneficiario -el consultante- una ganancia patrimonial, al constituir una variación en el valor del patrimonio del contribuyente puesta de manifiesto por una alteración en su composición (incorporación de la ayuda) y no proceder dicha variación de ningún otro concepto sujeto por este Impuesto. A ello hay que añadir que dicha ganancia patrimonial no se encuentra amparada por ninguno de los supuestos de exención o no sujeción regulados en el Impuesto.
El importe de dicha ganancia, según la letra b) del apartado 1 del artículo 34 del citado texto legal, será el importe de la subvención obtenida (500 euros correspondientes al Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio, más la cuantía procedente de la Comunidad Autónoma), y formará parte de la renta general al tratarse de una ganancia patrimonial que no deriva de la transmisión de un elemento patrimonial, conforme a lo señalado en el artículo 45 de la Ley del Impuesto.
Por lo que respecta a la posibilidad de computar una pérdida patrimonial como consecuencia de la entrega del vehículo usado para desguace, debe tenerse en cuenta lo previsto en la letra b), del artículo 33.5 de la Ley del Impuesto, que señala que no se computarán las pérdidas patrimoniales debidas al consumo.
Al tratarse el vehículo de un bien de consumo duradero, en el supuesto planteado no procederá computar una pérdida patrimonial en la medida en que la pérdida de valor del vehículo venga dada por su utilización normal.
Por último debe señalarse que el tratamiento señalado resulta aplicable con independencia de que la entrega del vehículo usado para desguace constituya o no un requisito para obtener las ayudas del “Plan 2000 E“.
Lo que comunico a Vd. con efectos vinculantes, conforme a lo dispuesto en el apartado 1 del artículo 89 de la Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria.

Saludos.



Las de ayuda a la compra de vivienda protegida, estoy casi seguro de que si. Las subvenciones gordas no suelen ir a nombre de personas físicas.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La del coche estoy seguro que si, creo que por alguna comunidad las dejaron fuera y no computaban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



500 eu es jauja comparado con lo que yo hablo. Estoy hablando de 7000 eu de 15000 eu....


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 500 eu eso es jauja comparado con lo que yo hablo. Estoy hablando de 7000 eu de 15000 eu....



La ayuda a vivienda protegida puede llegar hasta los 15.000 euros y hay que declararla como ganancia patrimonial (hasta en cuatro años). 

Subvenciones mayores se piden a través de asociaciones, fundaciones, etc. Que se suponen que deben ser justificadas y auditadas, aunque existía por ahí una fórmula para no tener que poner las facturas y demás

P.D Hablo casi de memoria, lo de las subvenciones algún funcionario lo puede ampliar.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La ayuda a vivienda protegida puede llegar hasta los 15.000 euros y hay que declararla como ganancia patrimonial (hasta en cuatro años).
> 
> Subvenciones mayores se piden a través de asociaciones, fundaciones, etc. Que se suponen que deben ser justificadas y auditadas, aunque existía por ahí una fórmula para no tener que poner las facturas y demás
> 
> P.D Hablo casi de memoria, lo de las subvenciones algún funcionario lo puede ampliar.



No hablo de subvenciones mayores....Te parece poco recibir sin hacer nada 7000-15000 eu en tu cuenta corriente??


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2012)

Que desastre, ahora los que si a duras penas ganamos dos duros en esto, estamos jodidos.

Digop si a duras penas porque este aÑo es el primero en el que voy en positivo.

Pues eso, que esos somos unos especuladores...anda y les den por culo.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Que desastre, ahora los que si a duras penas ganamos dos duros en esto, estamos jodidos.
> 
> Digop si a duras penas porque este aÑo es el primero en el que voy en positivo.
> 
> Pues eso, que esos somos unos especuladores...anda y les den por culo.



Para el año que viene las sorpresas en el IRPF creo que no se van a acabar aquí. Hay que sacar pasta y hay platos muy jugosos con los que quedarse.

Alguna medida va a dejar mucha gente tirada. En el caso de deducción de vivienda, la gente pone muy mala cara cuando les comento la posibilidad de que la quiten. 
Ya paso de decirlo a la gente, porque se cabrean y enseguida te sueltan "Tu también tienes hipoteca" si hamijo, tengo hipoteca pero supone menos de un 10% de mis ingresos y el montante de la deuda no supera mis ahorros, así que a mi no me fastidia mucho la medida. Es lo que tiene ser previsor ::


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para el año que viene las sorpresas en el IRPF creo que no se van a acabar aquí. Hay que sacar pasta y hay platos muy jugosos con los que quedarse.
> 
> Alguna medida va a dejar mucha gente tirada. En el caso de deducción de vivienda, la gente pone muy mala cara cuando les comento la posibilidad de que la quiten.
> Ya paso de decirlo a la gente, porque se cabrean y enseguida te sueltan "Tu también tienes hipoteca" si hamijo, tengo hipoteca pero supone menos de un 10% de mis ingresos y el montante de la deuda no supera mis ahorros, así que a mi no me fastidia mucho la medida. Es lo que tiene ser previsor ::




P.D En los casos que conozco la devolución que les dan por esa deducción, es superior a un mes de sueldo, es como una reducción adicional del 10% :ouch:


----------



## loboalv (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa, si te gustan los peludos, éste es el mío







Es por intentar quitarme el cabreo de alguna forma, qué país... En cuanto pueda me vuelvo para Alemania, que él también lo agradecerá (nació allí)


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

loboalv dijo:


> Silenciosa, si te gustan los peludos, éste es el mío
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te doy más thanks porque no me deja.

Que cosa más bonita por el amor de dios¡¡

Mañana miro a ver si subo alguna foto de los míos, igual no son tan guapos porque venían machacados de la protectora (uno es cojito de las palizas y tenía todo el morro quemado cuando llegó) pero para mi...los más bonitos del mundo.

Ahora están sobados pegados a mi en el sofá


----------



## darwinn (11 Sep 2012)

Perdón, este último mensaje de loboalv soy yo. Era la cuenta de mi hermano que estaba abierta por defecto y no me he dado cuenta (no quiero líos de que soy multinick ni nada de eso...).


----------



## darwinn (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te doy más thanks porque no me deja.
> 
> Que cosa más bonita por el amor de dios¡¡
> 
> ...



gracias! yo es el primero que tengo "comprado en criador", antes tuve un collie adoptado y un gran danés lo mismo. Soy de adoptar siempre, pero es mi raza favorita y quería tenerlo aunque fuera una vez. La verdad que su carácter me enamora, es lo más bueno del mundo...

Por cierto, lo compré cuando vivía en Alemania, libre de displasia de codo y cadera y con mil certificados por la mitad de lo que vale aquí uno que no te garantizan casi nada. Vamos, lo mismo que casi todas las cosas de allí con respecto aquí...


----------



## Xof Dub (11 Sep 2012)

deduzco que si compro el 28 de diciembre de 2013 y vendo el 3 de enero de 2014, tributaria al 21%, no??

es una tonteria, pero por hacerme una idea

por cierto, tiene sentido que Prosegur se mueva casi en sentido contrario al del Ibex o soy yo que no me entero??


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> gracias! yo es el primero que tengo "comprado en criador", antes tuve un collie adoptado y un gran danés lo mismo. Soy de adoptar siempre, pero es mi raza favorita y quería tenerlo aunque fuera una vez. La verdad que su carácter me enamora, es lo más bueno del mundo...
> 
> Por cierto, lo compré cuando vivía en Alemania, libre de displasia de codo y cadera y con mil certificados por la mitad de lo que vale aquí uno que no te garantizan casi nada. Vamos, lo mismo que casi todas las cosas de allí con respecto aquí...



Hay gente que no entiende la locura que tenemos algunos con nuestros perros, pero es que son la releche.

Cuando llegas a casa, ya puedes haber tenido el día más mierda del mundo, sentirte como un residuo humano que ellos te hacen sentir que eres el ser más importante y querido del mundo.

No sigo hablando de mis chuchos que empiezo y no termino :o


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hay gente que no entiende la locura que tenemos algunos con nuestros perros, pero es que son la releche.
> 
> Cuando llegas a casa, ya puedes haber tenido el día más mierda del mundo, sentirte como un residuo humano que ellos te hacen sentir que eres el ser más importante y querido del mundo.
> 
> No sigo hablando de mis chuchos que empiezo y no termino :o



Los míos te saludan


----------



## Sipanha (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los míos te saludan



Sargento, como suelte esos bichos en la trinchera no van a quedar ni los huesos. ::

Edit: (De los atrincherados me refiero).


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los míos te saludan



Que guaposss.

No me hagais esto por dios, que estoy haciendo iiiihhhh todo el rato.

Una amiga tiene uno parecidísimo al marroncito....es el perro más bueno que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Sep 2012)

pero no hay que estos la*rones cuentan unos chistes que ni el club de la comedia
ayer mismo Ramerojoy

uno puede estar muy bien pero sino le circula la sangre tiene un problema"


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Sargento, como suelte esos bichos en la trinchera no van a quedar ni los huesos. ::
> 
> Edit: (De los atrincherados me refiero).



No te preocupes, sólo muerden a larguistas. ::


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que guaposss.
> 
> No me hagais esto por dios, que estoy haciendo iiiihhhh todo el rato.
> 
> Una amiga tiene uno parecidísimo al marroncito....es el perro más bueno que he visto en mi vida.



Siempre son buenos pero reza para que no le lancen un bocao ::


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2012)

Hoygan, y si soy parado? O directamente no trabajo?


----------



## peseteuro (11 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Empezamos la bajada, vamos a ver si tocamos los 7500 (y si los perforamos mejor que mejor)




Pasaba por aquí a recoger mi owned con umildá :o. Ultimamente estos leones hacen mucho fakemove ... es cuestión de timming


----------



## Janus (11 Sep 2012)

Pues guardale bien por si esta semana tienes que pasar a devolverlo .....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Sep 2012)

Ya puestos, les presento al mío, está jubilado de la caza (9 años tiene ya) pero hace poco aún le vi atrapar una liebre en ese campo que se ve en la foto... Si llega el madmax, aún podremos cazar la cena sin gastar munición


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya puestos, les presento al mío, está jubilado de la caza (9 años tiene ya) pero hace poco aún le vi atrapar una liebre en ese campo que se ve en la foto... Si llega el madmax, aún podremos cazar la cena sin gastar munición



La munición es para defender las propiedades.

Para comer, tu amigo el perro o un machete.

Muy guapo por cierto, el perro.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

loboalv dijo:


> Silenciosa, si te gustan los peludos, éste es el mío
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Silenciosa dijo:


> No te doy más thanks porque no me deja.
> 
> Que cosa más bonita por el amor de dios¡¡
> 
> ...











bertok dijo:


> Los míos te saludan




Me habeis alegrado el día  A mi me encantan los animales.


----------



## gamba (11 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya puestos, les presento al mío, está jubilado de la caza (9 años tiene ya) pero hace poco aún le vi atrapar una liebre en ese campo que se ve en la foto... Si llega el madmax, aún podremos cazar la cena sin gastar munición



Su perro es fallero?


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Os recomiendo a todo el programa.

Para lo vagos, a partir de los 60 min.

Para los muy vagos, a partir de los 82 min.

Dedicado a los falsamente optimistas.

La Puñeta 11-09-2012 Embargos | Colectivoburbuja | Bambuser


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya puestos, les presento al mío, está jubilado de la caza (9 años tiene ya) pero hace poco aún le vi atrapar una liebre en ese campo que se ve en la foto... Si llega el madmax, aún podremos cazar la cena sin gastar munición



De pequeño tenia un perro igual


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La munición es para defender las propiedades.
> 
> Para comer, tu amigo el perro o un machete.
> 
> Muy guapo por cierto, el perro.



Ves mucho walking dead no?


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí a recoger mi owned con umildá :o. Ultimamente estos leones hacen mucho fakemove ... es cuestión de timming



Tranquilidad, tranquilidad


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ves mucho walking dead no?



Estoy entrenado y preparado.

Date prisa porque te va a hacer falta aunque no lo creas ahora mismo.

Sólo ví 3 capítulos de 2 temporadas diferentes (2 de la primera y uno de la segunda).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tranquilidad, tranquilidad



Mañana es el día de esos rojos.

Si hay guano no me despertéis.....ya veré los hilo arriba al mediodía


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy entrenado y preparado.
> 
> Date prisa porque te va a hacer falta aunque no lo creas ahora mismo.
> 
> Sólo ví 3 capítulos de 2 temporadas diferentes (2 de la primera y uno de la segunda).



Algun capitulo si que me he visto. La ultima temporada no estuvo nada mal. A este paso me veo comprando por internet una mochila con el kit de supervivencia.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Sep 2012)

bertok, propiedades tengo pocas y son portables, así que llegado el caso podría permitirme el lujo de cambiar plomo por comida :fiufiu:
Y sí, todo el mundo opina que es muy guapo ^_^ (Y eso que en esas fotos no saca todo su potencial : )



gamba dijo:


> Su perro es fallero?



No, él no fue, pero me daba pena no darle más uso al pañuelo, y ponérselo me sirvió para "alargar" las fallas una temporada, que me lo pasé muy bien en ellas.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Algun capitulo si que me he visto. La ultima temporada no estuvo nada mal. A este paso me veo comprando por internet una mochila con el kit de supervivencia.



De poco te va a valer si nos estás entrenado en el arte del serraje, del pillaje, del autoabastecimiento, .... ::


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Sep 2012)

Me mataron, fue bonito mientras duro. No me puedo creer la barbaridad de ley que van a sacar, imagino que beneficia a enormes capitales y expulsa definitivamente de los mercados a muchisimas gacelas. No entiendo porque, pero cuando termine las opereciones que me traigo entre manos, pues fin. No pienso arriesgar mi dinero para que gane otro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mañana es el día de esos rojos.
> 
> Si hay guano no me despertéis.....ya veré los hilo arriba al mediodía



Por ahora, poco guano, no lo veo por AT..::rolleye: pero al loro, que viene y de calidad para el 2013 con algún tobogán dentro de poco, (aunque luego, volvamos a mirar para arriba temporalmente..).


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Sep 2012)

Como es posible que un partido de derechas saque estas medidas? todo subir impuestos y joder cualquier tipo de iniciativa personal.

Suerte que yo no les voto, nadie con pensamiento liberal deberia votar jamas al PP.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Como es posible que un partido de derechas saque estas medidas? todo subir impuestos y joder cualquier tipo de iniciativa personal.
> 
> Suerte que yo no les voto, nadie con pensamiento liberal deberia votar jamas al PP.



Todos los políticos son iguales a solcialista e intervencionistas en el mercado del dinero.

Es su yugo sobre la población.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Sep 2012)

los dividendos también cotizan al irpf????


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> los dividendos también cotizan al irpf????



se supone que los primero milki son para ti..... creo


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Sep 2012)

Recuerden. El mercado les quiere perdiendo; ajusten sus SL como quieran, pero que no sea 0, pierdan algo. Sobre todo, el mercado les quiere fuera. Les quiere en ridículos trabajos de esclavos; no quiere impersonaciones frustradas. Enhorabuena por su decisión de rendirse.


----------



## ponzi (11 Sep 2012)

Señores saquen una pinta Guiness


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/09/10/economia/1347267927.html

We are the champion...of the world


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Sep 2012)

Voy a recurrir a un clásico.

Amigo Claca, como ves Arcelor? 

A ver si puedes colgar un grafiquillo que oriente un poco.

Gracias.


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Voy a recurrir a un clásico.
> 
> Amigo Claca, como ves Arcelor?
> 
> ...



En principio no es un valor que demuestre muchas ganas de subir:







Sí, le queda un 5% hacia la resistencia y es muy probable que vuelva hacia allí, pero no lo recomendaría porque no tiene un giro desarrollado. Con este de momento hay que tener todavía paciencia.


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2012)

Y uno que ha sonado por el hilo, ya que no tengo tiempo de leerlo con calma no sé muy bien por qué. IAG o exiberia:







Personalmente cuando veo que todo nos manda a un sitio, especialmente si intervienen canales perfectos como es el caso, me abstengo de aventuras mientras no se deshagan las estructuras. Prudencia mientras no se supere la parte alta del canal.

Ese hipotético segundo nos lleva al objetivo del doble techo y zona de parada según la secuencia de máximos que marca la directriz. De fondo el expansivo sigue piediendo todavía más caída y lo que está claro es que por ahora no se ha formado un giro al alza efectivo, de forma que los mínimos de 2009 nos son nada descabellados como guión a largo plazo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os recomiendo a todo el programa.
> 
> Para lo vagos, a partir de los 60 min.
> 
> ...



Acabo de escuchar el del dia 10 y es para echarse las manos a la cabeza. Lo peor de todo es que conozco algunos datos y lo que dice Manuel son verdades como puños. Sinceramente ya no queda mucho mas margen recaudatorio. Como sigamos con esta carga impositiva vamos a ver reventar el pais por completo. Aqui solo crece Zara y Mercadona. Inditex a costa de producir ropa en China y Mercadona vendiendo mucho pero con margenes muy bajos (margen neto 2,65%). Me pregunto que va hacer Rajoy cuando vea la recaudacion del ultimo trimestre??Que nuevos impuestos se va a sacar de la manga? Por cierto quien fume que vaya pensanso seruamente en dejarlo prinero por su salud y segundo porque despyes de las elecciones es bastante probable que veamos subidas importantes en impuestos especiales (carburantes,tabaco,alcohol...)


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y uno que ha sonado por el hilo, ya que no tengo tiempo de leerlo con calma no sé muy bien por qué. IAG o exiberia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estos precio en este valor de monento es mejor manteberse al margen. Durante los proximos meses British va esquilmar a tosa la plantilla de Iberia, no va a quedar ni el apuntador. Los ingleses no quieren oir hablar de pilotos españoles ni de sindicatos del aire. Ojala me equivoque pero muchos van a recibir tortas hasta en el dni. Eso si, si al final British reestructura la empresa con exito y las huelgas terminan con el tiempo puede que la empresa termine siendo rentable. A dia de hoy es todo aire. Creo que concuerda bastante con tu analisis del grafico


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

Seguimos manteniendo el nivel para alcanzar los 8.160, para tener la faena redonda debemos superar con fuerza el nivel superior del canal diario. Nos da vía libre a la subida.









Pero el perder el nivel inferior, nos manda a la esperada caída. Los indicadores dando señal de salir como galgos.

Seguramente día movido y los niveles por abajo que se pueden alcanzar:

7.574.7440


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> se supone que los primero milki son para ti..... creo



o se supone que los dividendos generados el primer año van a irpf y a partir del segundo no??? :´´(


----------



## ponzi (12 Sep 2012)

Esta mañana he visto datos de portugal,españa,italia y grecia. Y por increible que parezca Portugal esta mejor que nosotros. Las primas de riesgo creo que estan distorsionadas. Portugal va a cumplir con el deficit y su tasa de paro es del 15%. Con una prima sobre 400 puntos es probable que incluso veamos los 8300-8900 pero mientras no baje la prima veo muy dificil superar esas cifras. Con un 26% de paro y con una corrupcion certificada a nivel internacional alguien se cree los sueños de grandeza de Rajoy de tener una prima a 200 puntos. Andaros con ojo con la bolsa Española que a nivel macro cada dia estamos peor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias,

mas o menos funcionaria asi para los asalariados por cuenta ajena. eso os pasa por eso mismo eh.

Tu sueldo bruto te marca un tipo marginal de pongamos 30%

De rendimientos de capital: bonos, renta corporativa, dividendos, letras del tesoro, ipf...como siempre

Plusvalias de compraventa de capital en un periodo de mas de un año natural como antes.

Plusvalias de compraventa de capital en un periodo de menos de un año natural al tipo marginal que marca tu salario, en el ejemplo al 30%.
Se sigue haciendo el neto de ganancias y perdidas.
Se utilizaria el sistema fifo para compras escalonadas.

Cuando lo saquen, ya se lo leeran los fiscalistas y nos comentaran algo.


----------



## Navarrorum (12 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y uno que ha sonado por el hilo, ya que no tengo tiempo de leerlo con calma no sé muy bien por qué. IAG o exiberia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos dias compañer@:

Es un valor que sigo con bastante interés por el potencial recorrido. Yo lo veo asi. Ha entrado en un triangulo con minimos ascendentes que creo que va a romper al alza. Entonces será un valor seguro para entrar. Hace un par de jornadas que estoy dentro porque todos los indicadores se dieron la vuelta de manera muy clara. Veremos a ver en que queda la cosa. Lo que no se donde quedará esa subida...







Edito: Mala noticia del sector para el valor El Tesoro reduce su participación en AIG por debajo del 50% (EE.UU.) - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguimos manteniendo el nivel para alcanzar los 8.160, para tener la faena redonda debemos superar con fuerza el nivel superior del canal diario. Nos da vía libre a la subida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es mala idea soltar lastre a estas alturas...


----------



## Hastiado (12 Sep 2012)

No suelo postear por aqui,pero venia a daros las gracias porque con los conocimientos que aportais y los posts que escribiis algunos,hacen a un muy pequeñito inversor aprender dia a dia.

De momento,no creo que me pase porque viendo las tendencias alcistas del chulibex y demas bolsas,el horno no esta para bollos,pero me gustaria comentaros algo porque se me hace muy raro que el chulibex abra con una apertura del 0,77% y viendo la imagen que se dio de inestabilidad de España ayer(con la manifestacion en la Diada catalana),lo normal es que hoy fuera un dia de bajas,¿me podrias explicar el por qué de esto?

Muchas gracias y seguir asi.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

A ver, que levante la patita el que esté dentro... o mejor, ¿hacemos porra sobre el veredicto de las togas rojas?


----------



## Navarrorum (12 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> A ver, que levante la patita el que esté dentro... o mejor, ¿hacemos porra sobre el veredicto de las togas rojas?




Yo digo que dicen Nein pero como no tienen competencia sobre el BCE agua de borrajas...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> mas o menos funcionaria asi para los asalariados por cuenta ajena. eso os pasa por eso mismo eh.
> 
> ...



Sí, eso lo hablamos ayer en el hilo. 

Yo al principio pensaba que las ganancias patrimoniales se sumaban a tu sueldo, y luego te aplicaban la retención que se correspondiera a la nueva base imponible resultado de sumar sueldo + plusvalias.

Pero luego revenant nos explicó que realmente era como eso que tu mismo comentas en este mensaje.


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

Yo ando dentro, con entrada no cantada aqui en san a 5,82 y otra entrada cantada aqui a 6,05.

Con la picha hecha un lio me hallo.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Sep 2012)

Buenos días señores, ando liado con mi nueva casa/oficina y les leo de pascuas a ramos, pero me gustaría saber su opinión :

El gap de burberry (creo que se escribe así) es una animalada. Perdío 1/5 de su valor prácticamente en apertura. Los inversores no piden la cabeza de nadie?


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

Yo digo que le da el pase pero con condiciones. O bien reserva alguna competencia concreta, o impone algún trámite adicional... De tal manera que, en el mercado, haya confusión, cada uno interprete lo que quiera y los leoncios tengan su merienda.

A pesar de todo, estoy fuera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2012)

Yo estoy con las iberdrolicas desde los 2,86 espero señal de venta del sistema para poder atar las plusvies y pagar los seguros del coche, casa, culo de la mujer....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Lo teneis muy facil si quereis ganar mas dinero. Inventad algo util o dar algun servicio que mejore la calidad de vida



Mire, yo trabajo. Por ese trabajo me pagan y ya me roban por hacer mi trabajo. Invierto mis ahorros como puedo para que no me los roben de nuevo via inflacion, que es lo que quieren, robarnos como sea.



FranR dijo:


> Claro, claro igual que cuando le puso dos thanks seguidos al piratón y decía "yo no he sido, yo no he sido"  :abajo: :XX:



Mire ustec, cada post mio merece al menos un thanks, otra cosa es que sean unos vagos.


adios, sigo de vacaciones.

No pongo tildes porque es un teclao raro y no las encuentro ::


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2012)

Buenos señores, 10 minutos para la decisión del constitucional aleman. (A las 10.00h).

Esten preparados para lo que pueda venir.:fiufiu:


----------



## darwinn (12 Sep 2012)

yo ayer saqué todo y estoy libre para nuevas oportunidades futuras. Si se hunde habré acertado, si no, qué le vamos a hacer...


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

No recuerdo él titulo de la película, ni siquiera recuerdo de que iba exactamente. Pero había una cinta inglesa cuyo nudo se resolvía ante el típico juez inglés... que empezaba a leer la sentencia que parecía ir en un sentido y entonces decía "sin embargo" y cambiaba de dirección argumentando o matizando en la otra dirección, añadía otro "sin embargo", y volvía a cambiar de dirección... hasta llegar al viviendo felices y comieron perdices

A ver cuantos "sin embargo" usan los de rojo...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Sep 2012)

Repsol, Caixa, Popular - Marcello | Republica.com



> *Repsol, Caixa, Popular
> *
> El diario Expansión, cuyos hilos maneja no se sabe quien en el enredo de los anunciados cambios en la cúpula de Repsol y de la presunta fusión por absorción del Banco Popular por Caixabank (La Caixa) se ha lanzado a palos en contra del presidente de Repsol, Antonio Brufau, a quien injustamente ha culpado de la crisis de YPF. De la que es responsable la presidenta argentina Cristina Fernández de Kichner, y el errático gobierno de Rajoy, que primero amenazó a Kichner y luego reculó para finalmente jugar al relevo de Brufau para recomponer, sobre su cabeza, la tensa relación entre los gobiernos de Madrid y Buenos Aires.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

pues parece que esto va para arriba.....


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2012)

Velon rojo ahora....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2012)

bola-tilidad


----------



## Al Lopez (12 Sep 2012)

Acaba de comenzar la vista del TC Alemán.

Imagino que tardarán un rato.


----------



## Deshollinador (12 Sep 2012)

Vía libre para el MEDE: el Tribunal Constitucional alemán rechaza los recursos


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

y eso hasta donde llega ahora...apuesto por los 17.000 del ibex


----------



## AssGaper (12 Sep 2012)

Hmmm esto no sube lo que me esperaba...ienso:


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

A ver, ¿cuando me dan mi parte? Porque esto iba de repartir dinero a todo kiski ¿no?


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

Los futuros del SP a duras penas han hecho un nuevo máximo. Seguimos con las divergencias frente al Dow por un lado (que ayer hizo nuevos máximos claros) y frente a los indicadores internos por el otro... atufa... pero voy a darle algo de margen antes de meterle más cortos...


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

Aaa.. al final fué así: veredicto sí, pero con condiciones. Lo que no pensaba es que pudieran meterse en la cantidad concreta que debe poner alemania...


----------



## vyk (12 Sep 2012)

Buenos días. Yo por una temporada me mantengo fuera de la bolsa española. Ahora paso el rato con algún chicharro usano. Esta tarde toca entrar en esta empresa de superconductores, demasiado castigada:

Superconductor Technologies, Inc.: NASDAQ:SCON quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Sep 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Repsol, Caixa, Popular - Marcello | Republica.com



Todo es muy congruente, la verdad. Bankia, CAM y Popu son todos del mismo ramo y mismo signo, no creo que haga falta explicarlo. CAM está ya empaquetado, Bankia igualmente a los españolitos y falta Popu, que evidentemente, no se la darían a SAN o BBVA por la sobredimensión que tendría la que se llevase el "pastel". Popu tiene poca presencia en Cataluña, algo lógico dado sus inclinaciones, y la Caixa poca presencia donde está Popu. Por otra parte, la Caixa está suficientemente saneada y tiene poco % de activo inmobiliario que compensaría su fusión con Popu. En términos económicos, no es descabellada la idea salvo el perfil del cliente de una y otra y la ideología interna desde luego, nacionalistas y Opus en el mismo barco..aunque el dinero, todo lo puede.


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

ya esta, si san toca 6,275 que se me vendan...

ahora a pensar en otras cosas, ya entraremos más abajo, si no es este año, el siguiente...mientras en la trinchera


----------



## Xof Dub (12 Sep 2012)

Apeado de TEF a 11,50
+0,23 leuros per share

prácticamente en liquidez plena salvo un puñaito de BME y otro de Prosegur

creo que me voy a tomar unos días/semanas para ver qué hago. Estoy a punto de cumplir mi primer año en Bolsa y si no meto la gamba... voy a cerrar en _positifo_ 

unbelievable


----------



## pollastre (12 Sep 2012)

Desde luego, los que hicieron el suelo m/p en el 6K2 hará cosa de un mes y pico, ya sabían lo que se hacían, ya ..... :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

Gandalf se puede empezar a aproximar...


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

¿como le ha ido la mañana Maese Pollo? Sus pantallas han tenido y tienen que ser dignas de ver...


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

Tengan sumo cuidado a partir de ahora. Sólo queda el catalizador usano con apple.

Tengan el paracaídas puesto.


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengan sumo cuidado a partir de ahora. Sólo queda el catalizador usano con apple.
> 
> Tengan el paracaídas puesto.



...y Bernie mañana... no, si tenemos unos días...


----------



## @@strom (12 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengan sumo cuidado a partir de ahora. Sólo queda el catalizador usano con apple.
> 
> Tengan el paracaídas puesto.



Le recomiendo pegue un vistazo a Google o Ibm, catalizadores aparte de aapl haberlos haylos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> o se supone que los dividendos generados el primer año van a irpf y a partir del segundo no??? :´´(



No sé si ya te han respondido, acabo de levantarme ::

Los dividendos son rendimientos del capital mobiliario no ganancias patrimoniales por lo que no se ven afectados por esta norma. Luego está el tema de que las acciones las debes tener dos meses antes y después del dividendo para que tengan esta consideración.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2012)

por fin gamesa rompe con claridad la resistencia 1,75, ahora a esperar el resto del dia, si sigue asi va de puro escandalo.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Le recomiendo pegue un vistazo a Google o Ibm, catalizadores aparte de aapl haberlos haylos.



Todo el sector tecnológico espera a Apple.

De momento estamos recortando ya.


----------



## Janus (12 Sep 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hmmm esto no sube lo que me esperaba...ienso:



Es que le han puesto límite de participación y eso se queda en aguas de borrajas. El MEDE tal y como está concebido no pasa de un apaño para tapar cierto agujeros y ganar tiempo. Ya llegará una nueva tanda de pedir pasta y estos tíos van a decir, nein!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (12 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿como le ha ido la mañana Maese Pollo? Sus pantallas han tenido y tienen que ser dignas de ver...



Mucho "tráfico". Lo del MEDE y el TC alemán han liado la de Cristo.... 20 puntos arriba y abajo como si fueran humo, la verdad es que ha sido un poco caótico, pero también rentable


----------



## boquiman (12 Sep 2012)

No sé si afectará a las cotizaciones: 
El embajador de EEUU en Libia muere en un ataque en Bengasi | Principales noticias | Reuters


----------



## kikepm (12 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> mas o menos funcionaria asi para los asalariados por cuenta ajena. eso os pasa por eso mismo eh.
> 
> ...



Y de aquellos que no tengan un salario ¿como calcularán el tipo de fiscalidad de las plusvalías? Porque va a interesar llegar a ganar una cantidad al menor tipo marginal, en el límite incluso no trabajar ¿no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Sep 2012)

[Edito: Mala noticia del sector para el valor El Tesoro reduce su participación en AIG por debajo del 50% (EE.UU.) - Noticias ibex informacion ibex[/QUOTE]

AIG= AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL GROUP

IAG= INTERNATIONAL AVIATION GROUP


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Y de aquellos que no tengan un salario ¿como calcularán el tipo de fiscalidad de las plusvalías? Porque va a interesar llegar a ganar una cantidad al menor tipo marginal, en el límite incluso no trabajar ¿no?



Al final han impuesto el modelo del Santander, tener acciones que vayan diluyendo valor porque te pagan altos dividendos, con lo que las minusvalias patrimoniales se ven compensadas con dividendos que no computan como rendimientos del trabajo y los 1500 estan excentos.


----------



## gamba (12 Sep 2012)

Ojo que parece que reculan

La subida de impuestos a las plusvalías se limitará a las transacciones con acciones



> La subida de impuestos a las plusvalías generadas en el primer año se producirá solo en el caso de la compra-venta de acciones, según ha avanzado el secretario de Estado de Economía y Apoyo a la Empresa, Fernando Jiménez Latorre.
> 
> Durante la rueda de prensa para valorar el IPC de agosto, Latorre ha reconocido que el Ministerio de Economía aún no conoce los detalles de la medida anunciada ayer por el presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, aunque, en principio, el aumento del gravamen "va más por la vía de las acciones".



Parece que futuros, CFDs y opciones quedarion fuera, no esta mal.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Ojo que parece que reculan
> 
> La subida de impuestos a las plusvalías se limitará a las transacciones con acciones
> 
> ...



¡Mandaría huevos! ¿Que no? Penalizan a los honrados inversores de acciones y salván a los especultas de los futuros, derivados y otras hiervas....


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2012)

cuidadin con los posibles poorbacks y diferentes figuras tesnicas que podrian o que no podrian estar formandose gacelillas :fiufiu:

especialmente tengan temor por las figuras que no se estarian formando :cook:


----------



## Navarrorum (12 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Edito: Mala noticia del sector para el valor El Tesoro reduce su participación en AIG por debajo del 50% (EE.UU.) - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> AIG= AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL GROUP
> 
> IAG= INTERNATIONAL AVIATION GROUP



Ya ya...por eso he puesto del SECTOR. Aun siendo competencia directa el desacer posiciones de AIG de la reserva puede afectar a IAG como asi está pasando (baja un -0.5%)


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Sep 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¡Mandaría huevos! ¿Que no? Penalizan a los honrados inversores de acciones y salván a los especultas de los futuros, derivados y otras hiervas....



hierva... ¿de hervir?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2012)

:Baile:


----------



## anonimo123 (12 Sep 2012)

en estos momentos la bolsa está por encima de los 8000 puntos, (sube 0.89%)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Ojo que parece que reculan
> 
> La subida de impuestos a las plusvalías se limitará a las transacciones con acciones
> 
> ...


----------



## davinci (12 Sep 2012)

Tengo una pregunta para vosotros, sabios del lugar. En caso de probable corrección hacia el infierno, ¿pensáis que todas las empresas se resentirían o se empezaría a ver una separación más evidente entre las chicharrillas endeudadas (Telefónica, Banca...) y las solventes?

Gracias por vuestras posibles elucubraciones.


----------



## Navarrorum (12 Sep 2012)

davinci dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para vosotros, sabios del lugar. En caso de probable corrección hacia el infierno, ¿pensáis que todas las empresas se resentirían o se empezaría a ver una separación más evidente entre las chicharrillas endeudadas (Telefónica, Banca...) y las solventes?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras posibles elucubraciones.



Creo que es sencillo. Las que más rapido han subido serán las primeras en y más rapidas en caer. 

Usted mismo.


----------



## Xof Dub (12 Sep 2012)

Rescato mi pregunta de ayer (que se quedó perdida en medio del Waku Waku)

Deduzco que si compro acciones el 28 de diciembre de 2013 y las vendo el 2 de enero de 2014, las plusvalias estarían gravadas al 21% pq se trata de dos ejercicios diferentes, no??

Por otro lado, como pensais que afectará esta decisión a los que pagan dividendos en acciones y efectivo, pq en ppio (si quieres recuperar antes la inversión) parece que solo interesa el efectivo, puesto que de cobrar en acciones se rebajaría el precio de compra y esto haría que en principio aumente la plusvalia pero luego al hacer la declaración Hacienda te crujiría, no?


si es una perogrullada, I'm sorry y tal (y respect)


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2012)

a) Plusvalía generada en un periodo mayor a 365 días. 1 de enero 2013 a 1 de enero 2014 son 366 días por lo cual tributaría como el resto de ganancias patrimoniales.
b) La entrega de dividendos en forma de acciones minoran el precio unitario de compra del paquete que tienes.
Ej: 10 acciones a 100 euros (10€/acción). Si te entregan 1 acción como dividendo tienes 11 acciones a 100 euros con lo cual el precio por acción disminuye y tu plusvalía en caso de venta aumentaría o disminuiría en caso de minusvalía. En este escenario se respeta la fecha de compra de las acciones que generan ese divididendo.
Así esas 10 acciones las comprastes en julio de 2011, la acción dada como dividendo también se considera como adquirida en julio 2011.



Xof Dub dijo:


> Rescato mi pregunta de ayer (que se quedó perdida en medio del Waku Waku)
> 
> Deduzco que si compro acciones el 28 de diciembre de 2013 y las vendo el 2 de enero de 2014, las plusvalias estarían gravadas al 21% pq se trata de dos ejercicios diferentes, no??
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (12 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cargo c-ortos eurodolor 1,2830 :fiufiu:



Que tal se porta pandoro?

ienso:


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

Susto o muerte?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidadin con los posibles poorbacks y diferentes figuras tesnicas que podrian o que no podrian estar formandose gacelillas :fiufiu:
> 
> especialmente tengan temor por las figuras que no se estarian formando :cook:



no te sobra razon gran MV ienso:


----------



## burbublase (12 Sep 2012)

Como siempre decia mi mentor, habla de impuestos directos con gacelas (el lo decia de otra forma) y sabras porque han tenido tanto exito los neo-libegales y ademas estos nos llevaran a la ruina.

Suerte Leoncios.

Ya se lo que me va a caer, pero bueno, da igual. Borro mis muescas de los dias 6 y 12 de Septiembre. Han sido momentos cuasi-historicos, emocionantes y plusviricos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Sep 2012)

pasaba por aquí a saludar y coger sitio


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

7910 por arriba es susto...por abajo muerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pasaba por aquí a saludar y coger sitio



Y haces bien...

Yo ya me deshice de todas mis posiciones, ahora sólo nos queda las risas como tema patrocinador del hilo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7910 por arriba es susto...por abajo muerte.



En cualquier caso va a haber lágrimas


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En cualquier caso va a haber lágrimas



De unos u otros, como sigan empeponando me dejan fuera de mercado al contado unas cuantas sesiones. 

De todas formas mejor, no quiero estar de paseo por leuropa con posiciones abiertas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Sep 2012)

Acabamos en minimos del dia con la noticia de que habrá dinero?


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Acabamos en minimos del dia con la noticia de que habrá dinero?



Si son lo suficientemente HDP lo dejan pegado al 7910 ienso:

Edit: Aunque sería mucho mas HDP dejarlo por encima de 8000

Interiorizando el papel de leoncio y dejando de lado mi papel de tristón (gacelón), podría pensar: Mira Richard (normalmente los mas HDP se llaman así, tanto en USA como en Hispanistan...el "Richa"), se lo dejamos en 8000 y se creen que todo es felicidad, amor y desenfreno.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Acabamos en minimos del dia con la noticia de que habrá dinero?



...y mañana toca a ver que hace la impresora usana


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Acabamos en minimos del dia con la noticia de que habrá dinero?



eso ya esta descontado!! 

ahora en serio, ¿ya han anunciado el QE3?


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

Aún me quedan kleenex de la última entrada buena. Ahora s para la mejillas, mal pensadoSs! ::


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Sep 2012)

huele a gacela asada...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2012)

Sr FranR, si me permite una pregunta:

¿ha estudiado uste_c_ mates, estadistica o algo por el estilo, o ya venia de serie?


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Sep 2012)

Venga IAG y TR yo y mi armadura confiamos en vosotros...... dadme buen cierre


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2012)

Yo veo verde, de momento verde intenso, y de momento no me equivoco. Pa mañana no se, pero hoy apuesto a que el dow se va a maximos.

Por otra parte gamesa, rompiendo casi por arriba, le falta un chuchoncillo pa los 1,80 y tirar para arriba un poco mas.


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Sr FranR, si me permite una pregunta:
> 
> ¿ha estudiado uste_c_ mates, estadistica o algo por el estilo, o ya venia de serie?



Soy de números, pero mi conosimiento viene de ver de pequeño a Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente, y su estudio del , león, gacelón, Gato Andino etc (analizando su comportamiento se llega a la lusides y mas altas cotas de HTS)

Por cierto, ahora están repitiendo los capítulos, una mejor "hinversión" que cursos de fibos, dochianes y esas cosas


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

No cae el iopvta, y todos los gacelones (o casi todos) ya estamos fuera.

Paciencia, el 23 de octubre ya abrimos los ortos de quien haga falta.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2012)

Pepeluí en estado puro:




Si con un evento tan importante como el de hoy en Alemania no conseguimos marcar subidas, el mercado entero va a pensar que ya estaba descontado y las ventas con la noticia pueden propagarse por todos los activos.


----------



## FranR (12 Sep 2012)

Estas dos últimas jornadas "demasiado tranquilas" para lo que me esperaba, mucho movimiento bajo cuerda, pero salvo unos latigazos barriendo posiciones, ni la mitad de lo esperado. Pues mas gordo será el palo....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

Luego vendrá Gandalf, y los reversal color culo-mandril...y "¡¡ay, porque no habré vendido antes la acción X!!"

Pero en ese momento ya será tarde porque formas parte del crematorio...


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2012)

Cuidadito que el sp500 está formando un bunnie blanco en intradía


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Sep 2012)

mooie middag! doej!


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mooie middag! doej!



Gangnam Style respect!


----------



## tarrito (12 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gangnam Style respect!



[YOUTUBE]9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]
:Baile:


----------



## burbublase (12 Sep 2012)

Definitivamente es el fin .... caralibro subiendo un 5%


----------



## Clander (12 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Ojo que parece que reculan
> 
> La subida de impuestos a las plusvalías se limitará a las transacciones con acciones
> 
> ...



Es un efecto colateral por su ineptitud, pero esta modificación lo que intenta salvar es su cagada de que según se había planteado, el cambio impositivo también afectaba a las plusvis generadas en las compra-venta inmobiliarias. y claro, eso no se puede permitir de ninguna manera, faltaría mas....que país joder, que ganas de largarme de aquí.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]
> :Baile:



cada vez que ponen algo de musica con beats electronicos me da un remember de cuando era mas joven... ay la juventud!!!!!

:´(


----------



## rbotic statistics (12 Sep 2012)

Amigos de la bajada al infierno que nunca llega...

Veis probable que el IBEX supere el místico 8.100 esta misma semana?

S2s


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Amigos de la bajada al infierno que nunca llega...
> 
> Veis probable que el IBEX supere el místico 8.100 esta misma semana?
> 
> S2s



El objetivo siempre ha sido entre 8200 y 8600, a partir de esos valores la bolsa es para valientes. Evidentemente mas tarde o temprano habra correccion, pero nadie sabe de cuanto hablamos. Depende del rescate, del no rescate, de los tiempos, del dow, y mil historias mas.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El objetivo siempre ha sido entre 8200 y 8600, a partir de esos valores la bolsa es para valientes. Evidentemente mas tarde o temprano habra correccion, pero nadie sabe de cuanto hablamos. Depende del rescate, del no rescate, de los tiempos, del dow, y mil historias mas.



que poco coñocimiento :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que poco coñocimiento :ouch:



Pues ilumina, joder. Pringate cobarde. Yo lo hago siempre.


----------



## rbotic statistics (12 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que poco coñocimiento :ouch:



Ilústranos!
S2s


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Sep 2012)

El rapero coreano Psy ensea a bailar el 'gangnam style' a Britney Spears | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


----------



## tarrito (12 Sep 2012)

se han dado cuenta que tenemos un VERSUS Místico !? :cook: ´s

Don Jato Vs Robotecnik :8: : :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (12 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> se han dado cuenta que tenemos un VERSUS Místico !? :cook: ´s
> 
> Don Jato Vs Robotecnik :8: : :XX:



Zi, lo que me faltaba por ver... esta noche formateo el ordenador y me dedico al pinpon. ::


----------



## J-Z (12 Sep 2012)

Y el pollo que ha dicho sobre pagar 52% de impuestos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2012)

DON SEÑOR Robotick, hacia que mistico nos dirigimos, el 10700 o puede que incluos alguno mas alto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Sep 2012)

Jato reparte el conocimiento o te repartiremos el hostigamiento.

Es un combo perfecto rbotick y el jatopardo alcistas, el camino solo puede ser uno.....................el lado largo.

Fiesta alcista en el ibex:


----------



## atman (12 Sep 2012)

SP en modo Loco Iván... ??

Joer, llego ahora... y, si hubieran avisado, me hubiera puesto corto a mediodía, leches...



como todos claro... =^_^=


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2012)

servidor va corto en eurodolor 

y ya esta maquinando su proxima estrategia despiadada :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Sep 2012)

Los usanos y sus primeras diarreas...


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos y sus primeras diarreas...



Que no cunda el panico que el helicoptero esta en camino.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No cae el iopvta, y todos los gacelones (o casi todos) ya estamos fuera.
> 
> Paciencia, el 23 de octubre ya abrimos los ortos de quien haga falta.



Yo sigo dentro... con más miedo que vergüenza.


----------



## egarenc (12 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro... con más miedo que vergüenza.



ánimo valiente, te deseo suerte!


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2012)

que ultimo minuto usano 3 puntos


----------



## peseteuro (12 Sep 2012)

Acabo de venir y veo el Ibex cerrado en 8000.00 . Pero que chulería tenéis los leonicios jugando con la maquinita ... 


EDITO: Fallo de mi plataforma, ya me parecía demasiado bien cuadrado ... :rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Sep 2012)

Viendo las declaraciones de Guindos en el congreso y ante los periodistas tengo la sensación de que ya se ha rendido. Y mientras el Montoro poniéndose medallas de latón. Y el Soria en plan macarra con las petroleras... Y la Aguirre en plan Chiquito... Muy malas sensaciones todo junto.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro... con más miedo que vergüenza.



Yo te hago compañía.

Pero con poca carga, que estoy con el síndrome postvacacional ese y no ando para concentrarme mucho en nada.

Yo quiero ser rica para no madrugar nunca más :´´´´(


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

Se acaba la gasolina de los mercados...


----------



## kemao2 (12 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se acaba la gasolina de los mercados...




Mañana mas gasolina, tenga FED :Baile:


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Sep 2012)

Tengo que hacerlo...lo siento

[YOUTUBE]Daddy Yankee- La Gasolina (High Quality) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Mañana mas gasolina, tenga FED :Baile:



El último tanque de gasolina ::


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Sep 2012)

No tenéis fed, umildá ni conosimiento.
Silenciosa y yo sentiremos intenso ojete frescor y nadaremos en plusvalías.


----------



## John Nash (12 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Mañana mas gasolina, tenga FED :Baile:



No estoy seguro que los octanos de la la gasolina yanki sirvan para el motor europedo.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No tenéis fed, umildá ni conosimiento.
> Silenciosa y yo sentiremos intenso ojete frescor y nadaremos en plusvalías.



Disfruta las plusvis con SL.

¿que tal la peque?


----------



## gamba (12 Sep 2012)

Con el arreon arriba de esta mañana he recomprado los puts 2000 vto. Septiembre vendidos en Agosto, ahora a ver si con algún arreon abajo se ponen a buen precio y vendo unos cuantos puts 2100 de octubre, todo esto referido al stoxx.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Disfruta las plusvis con SL.
> 
> ¿que tal la peque?



SL colocadito protegiendo la posición.

Y la peque... que decir, mi mejor plusvalía. Acabo agotada al terminar el día, pero cuando voy a verla a la habitación cuando está dormidita... se me quita el cansancio de golpe, y tengo que reprimirme para no cogerla en brazos y achucharla sin piedad.


----------



## Felix (12 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No tenéis fed, umildá ni conosimiento.
> Silenciosa y yo sentiremos intenso ojete frescor y nadaremos en plusvalías.



Las mujeres siempre son mas valientes sino ya nos habriamos extinguido. Por cirto hace tiempo que no se lee por aqui a Ajetreo no?


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Sep 2012)

Ufff, imposible saber como arrancara mañana, pero nada dramatico, muy plano, a lo largo del dia a esperar acontecimientos con FED en el futuro.


----------



## kemao2 (12 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> No estoy seguro que los octanos de la la gasolina yanki sirvan para el motor europedo.




Hasta el vencimiento y con prohibición de cortos no habra grandes bajadas y se quedará todo estable en el entorno 7800- 8100 mistico :ouch: :Baile: después ya se verá.


----------



## Claca (12 Sep 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-32.html#post7056607

Echad una ojeada a la primera parte del mensaje, la que habla del sector bancario. Ahora veamos qué ha pasado:







Vemos que, efectivamente, no paró en el 61%, sino que siguió para arriba tras el frenazo. Llegados a este punto es necesario recordar lo que comentaba en el primer mensaje, cuando señalaba que en realidad este especie de gran lateral no es si no una corrección a la fortísima caída que se produjo en el 2011. En este contexto, y especialmente ahora que ya los objetivos se han cumplido y van aparareciendo las buenas noticias, vale la pena ponderar en el gráfico todo el recorrido que le pueda quedar (personalmente pienso que los bancos pueden todavía dar alguna alegría) y concluir si realmente otro tirón al alza mejoraría el aspecto de largo plazo del sector financiero. Atentos, pues, si a partir de esa resistencia que indico empieza a aparecer volatilidad independientemente de si el precio sigue subiendo.


----------



## John Nash (12 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hasta el vencimiento y con prohibición de cortos no habra grandes bajadas y se quedará todo estable en el entorno 7800- 8100 mistico :ouch: :Baile: después ya se verá.



¿Qué pasa con Grecia? ¿Les llegara el próximo cheque o qué?
Hoy se han manifestado en Atenas militares, médicos, profesores, etc... Los militares están muy cabreados. Aquí el enlace en gabacho: Manifestations et débrayages en Grèce contre le nouveau train de rigueur
En España sigue siendo una incognita todo lo que rodea al rescate que ya no debería tardar.


----------



## kemao2 (12 Sep 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con Grecia? ¿Les llegara el próximo cheque o qué?
> Hoy se han manifestado en Atenas militares, médicos, profesores, etc... Los militares están muy cabreados. Aquí el enlace en gabacho: Manifestations et débrayages en Grèce contre le nouveau train de rigueur
> En España sigue siendo una incognita todo lo que rodea al rescate que ya no debería tardar.




YO no veo ninguna incognita en el tema del rescate, que puede que ni lo veamos, los mercados tienen garantizados sus bonos por el BCE eso se llama "open mouth" e impide la especulación a a baja, nadie malvende algo que dentro de unas semanas o meses vale mucho mas. Si se pide será pro sopresa y sin decir nada a los mercados, el que malvenda bonos que se joda. 

Y los griegos en su linea, son muy pequeños y ya no dan miedo. España e Italia si.


----------



## John Nash (12 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> YO no veo ninguna incognita en el tema del rescate, que puede que ni lo veamos, los mercados tienen garantizados sus bonos por el BCE eso se llama "open mouth" e impide la especulación a a baja, nadie malvende algo que dentro de unas semanas o meses vale mucho mas. Si se pide será pro sopresa y sin decir nada a los mercados, el que malvenda bonos que se joda.
> 
> Y los griegos en su linea, son muy pequeños y ya no dan miedo. España e Italia si.



Por lo que sé los bancos cada vez tienen menos colateral para obtener liquidez del BCE. Pero hasta cuando y cuanto se ha descontado?


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> YO no veo ninguna incognita en el tema del rescate, que puede que ni lo veamos, los mercados tienen garantizados sus bonos por el BCE eso se llama "open mouth" e impide la especulación a a baja, nadie malvende algo que dentro de unas semanas o meses vale mucho mas. Si se pide será pro sopresa y sin decir nada a los mercados, el que malvenda bonos que se joda.
> 
> Y los griegos en su linea, son muy pequeños y ya no dan miedo. España e Italia si.



No se ve la pasta por ningún lado. Nunca unas simples palabras (las de Drogui) fueron tan rentables.

Los mercados se pondrán nerviosos de nuevo. *Saben perfectamente que la deuda expañola no se puede pagar*.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Sep 2012)

Cada vez que veo a ese perro me viene a memoria The Walking Death.


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

Muy interesante el audio de coletivo burbuja que posteó el capitán bertok y me bajé el otro día, no recuerdo el título, sé que como invitados van un tal Manuel y un tal Eduardo.

Espero pequen de pesimistas y no llegar a vernos como predicen.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cada vez que veo a ese perro me viene a memoria The Walking Death.



Vamos a una sociedad de zombies pero sin los brazos levantados.


----------



## kemao2 (12 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Muy interesante el audio de coletivo burbuja que posteó el capitán bertok y me bajé el otro día, no recuerdo el título, sé que como invitados van un tal Manuel y un tal Eduardo.
> 
> Espero pequen de pesimistas y no llegar a vernos como predicen.




EL tal Eduardo es Eddy, uno de los grandes del foro. Presta atención porque es uno de los grandes gurus y maestros.


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Muy interesante el audio de coletivo burbuja que posteó el capitán bertok y me bajé el otro día, no recuerdo el título, sé que como invitados van un tal Manuel y un tal Eduardo.
> 
> Espero pequen de pesimistas y no llegar a vernos como predicen.



Nos han avisado cienes de veces.

Ya depende de cada uno 8:


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Muy interesante el audio de coletivo burbuja que posteó el capitán bertok y me bajé el otro día, no recuerdo el título, sé que como invitados van un tal Manuel y un tal Eduardo.
> 
> Espero pequen de pesimistas y no llegar a vernos como predicen.



Manuel Rey es muy realista (pesimista que dicen otros).

GAME OVER.


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2012)

Me tuve que hacer un viaje, y me escuche 3 programas seguidos::

No sé en cual decían que el 70% de las grandes fortunas tenía al menos el 60% de la liquidez fuera de España y que era una sangría continua.

Y yo con el 10% en bancolchón:8:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé si ya te han respondido, acabo de levantarme ::
> 
> Los dividendos son rendimientos del capital mobiliario no ganancias patrimoniales por lo que no se ven afectados por esta norma. Luego está el tema de que las acciones las debes tener dos meses antes y después del dividendo para que tengan esta consideración.



Una pregunta y una observación:

P: Lo de los dos meses antes y después tengo la sensación de que nadie tiene muy claro qué dice la norma. Por lo que recuerdo de cuando la última declaración (la primera vez que me preocupé por esto), se dice que los primeros 1.500 € de dividendos están exentos siempre y cuando las acciones se conserven durante dos meses. Pero he leído todas las combinaciones: dos meses en total, dos meses antes *O* dos meses después, y dos meses antes *Y* dos después (como tú dices ahora). Entonces mi pregunta es, ¿alguien tiene un enlace al artículo exacto de la Ley del IRPF (?) en el que se especifica esto? Yo desde luego pienso aplicar el criterio más laxo y ya vendrán a preguntarme.

O: Sobre las modificaciones de la fiscalidad de las acciones y todo lo anunciado ayer, me parece que hasta que no se publique el reglamento/ley/whatever no se pueden solventar las dudas de "qué pasa si compro en diciembre y vendo en enero", "se suman las plusvalías a las rentas del trabajo pudiendo llegar a hacerte saltar de tramo", etc.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por escucharme :bla:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

Bueno, algo de pesimistas tienen, poniendose siempre en lo peor.

Yo ahi soy todo oidos, hablan de cosas que no controlo lo mas minimo por lo que solo me queda aprender.

Digo lo de ponerse en lo peor por el caso que han contado. Venian a decir que como no hay credito hay gente que pide dinero a prestamistas privados. Prestamistas relacionados con el mundo del narcotrafico.

Venian a decir que si alguien pide dinero a una mafia de esas, da una garantia, como puede ser su casa.

Al no poder pagar, la mafia se queda con su casa, pero lo peor es que decian que el individuo acabaria en la carcel por blanqueo de capitales provenientes del narcotrafico.

A mi me cuesta creer que un juez meta en la carcel a un tio por pedir desesperadamente un prestamo al 50% de interes, que encima pierda su casa y depaso el juez le manda a la carcel.

Una senmtencia condenatoria en ese caso no se sostiene por ningun lado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

Pregunta 1:
El artículo 7 y) es clarísimo en este tema. 2 meses antes y después.

*Esta exención no se aplicará a los dividendos* y beneficios distribuidos por las instituciones de inversión colectiva, ni a los procedentes de valores o participaciones *adquiridas dentro de los dos meses anteriores *a la fecha en que aquéllos se hubieran satisfecho cuando, *con posterioridad a esta fecha, dentro del mismo plazo, se produzca una transmisión de valores homogéneos.*
Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas y de modificación parcial de las leyes de los Impuestos sobre Sociedades, sobre la Renta de no Residentes y sobre el Patrimonio.


Respecto a tu segunda pregunta hay que esperar al redactado de la ley, pero a priori entiendo que se gravan las plusvalías generadas en menos de un año independientemente de la fecha de compra. Manda el devengo.
Por ejemplo: Contrataste un plazo fijo el 2 de enero de 2011 por un año con liquidación de intereses al vencimiento. Aunque el periodo de generación de los intereses fue el año 2011, el devengo de los intereses se produjo en 2012 por lo cual en lugar de pagar el 19% (tipo sobre el ahorro del 2011) pagaste el 21% (tipo sobre el ahorro 2012).






Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Una pregunta y una observación:
> 
> P: Lo de los dos meses antes y después tengo la sensación de que nadie tiene muy claro qué dice la norma. Por lo que recuerdo de cuando la última declaración (la primera vez que me preocupé por esto), se dice que los primeros 1.500 € de dividendos están exentos siempre y cuando las acciones se conserven durante dos meses. Pero he leído todas las combinaciones: dos meses en total, dos meses antes *O* dos meses después, y dos meses antes *Y* dos después (como tú dices ahora). Entonces mi pregunta es, ¿alguien tiene un enlace al artículo exacto de la Ley del IRPF (?) en el que se especifica esto? Yo desde luego pienso aplicar el criterio más laxo y ya vendrán a preguntarme.
> 
> ...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pregunta 1:
> El artículo 7 y) es clarísimo en este tema. 2 meses antes y después.
> 
> *Esta exención no se aplicará a los dividendos* y beneficios distribuidos por las instituciones de inversión colectiva, ni a los procedentes de valores o participaciones *adquiridas dentro de los dos meses anteriores *a la fecha en que aquéllos se hubieran satisfecho cuando, *con posterioridad a esta fecha, dentro del mismo plazo, se produzca una transmisión de valores homogéneos.*
> ...



¡Muchas gracias! Hombre, tanto como clarísimo... Sin ir más lejos, lo que yo leo es que solamente quedan fuera de la exención los dividendos de acciones que se hayan comprado menos de dos meses antes y se hayan vendido menos de dos meses después. O sea, que estarían libres de tributación si las has comprado al menos dos meses antes *O* las has conservado al menos dos meses más. Pero vamos, que ahora con la ley delante, que cada uno interprete lo que pueda.


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2012)

Hola,

hostia!!!! que me he equivocado en el huso horario. Hasta luego.

Jato, eres la leche. No hay quien te siga el tradeo.


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

He leido de primeras, "joer jato, no hay quien te siga el trolleo" :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

Ebro Foods puede volver al Ibex seis meses despus de su expulsin - Cotizalia.com

buenos dias


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

Hoy dia americano total, a esperar a la tarde acontecimientos. Bernake habla con el ibex cerrado o abierto?


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Creo que es a las seis y media de la tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

guanos dias 

cambio los c-ortos del euro por cortos sp500 1438 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (13 Sep 2012)

Hoy muy escueto y rápido.

Ayer nos mantuvimos por encima de los 7910, pues primer intento de atacar los 8160.

Para hoy:

Zona de negociación fuerte: 7.938-7926, hay que estar atento cuando se toque y la reacción del índice.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

He vendido, me salgo, no tengo valor para aguantar estos niveles, no tengo ganas de ver caidas bestias. Seguramente seguiria ganado, pero no compensa.

Adios gamesas, las largan del ibex, lo mismo les va mejor fuera. A esperar caidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

adios guanesa chicharro de mi vida .


mode gacela nostalgica off :fiufiu:


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

Lo que jode es que he trabajado un tiempo para mi broker. :´´´( que sensacion de ::::::


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2012)

Maestro, pronto el eurodolar a 1,33 ???




muertoviviente dijo:


> adios guanesa chicharro de mi vida .
> 
> 
> mode gacela nostalgica off :fiufiu:


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> adios guanesa chicharro de mi vida .
> 
> 
> mode gacela nostalgica off :fiufiu:



No te doy un thank porque tu no das.


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo que jode es que he trabajado un tiempo para mi broker. :´´´( que sensacion de ::::::



Tranquilo a mi me parece que yo trabajo para él le tendre que pedir una nomina.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro, pronto el eurodolar a 1,33 ???



el eurodolar es muy traicionero , todo depende de avioneta bernanke  aun asi la zona 1,30-1,3050 es zona de recorte .

en el sp500 lo veo mas claro , aunque tambien depende del QE


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No te doy un thank porque tu no das.



ni falta que me hace , ademas pronto habilitaran la opcion de darse thanks uno mismo :Aplauso:


----------



## boquiman (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo que jode es que he trabajado un tiempo para mi broker. :´´´( que sensacion de ::::::



Pero aún jode más trabajar para el Estado. SECUENCIA:
1 - Resulta que vas a trabajar y te pegan un sablazo de retención a la nómina en concepto de irpf. 
2 - Realizas los gastos comunes del mes y como ha subido el iva, la gasolina, la luz y su p**a madre pues más mordida aún.
3 - Te das cuenta que has conseguido ahorrar un poquito a fin de mes y dices ¡coño! voy a invertirlo a ver si consigo algún beneficio.
4 - Arriesgas esos poquitos ahorros que tienes gracias a sacrificio y privarte de ciertas cosas, pasas tus malos ratos cuando las posiciones se vienen a la contra y un buen día: EUREKA!!!!! he conseguido plusvis.
5 - Las plusvis a tomar por culo con la pedazo retención que planea el gobierno.


Lo dicho, somos sus tontos útiles...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Sep 2012)

Buenos días... 

Viendo como se está poniendo el tema, voy a entrar corto en Fecsa-Endesa. Voy a instalar unas placas para autoconsumo... 

Comenzaré con 500w, si la cosa funciona 500 más para la primavera que viene.

Saludos...

PD: Ahora me pongo al día en el hilo
PD2: Preciosos todos los perros que posteásteis, yo tengo una labrador color canela... 
PD3: La DTA de corto plazo pasa por los 7895... ya estamos casi ahí...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Yo he salido de las ibe porque me marcho hoy y no estare pendiente de losh mercadohhhh, seguramente ahora llegaran a los 3,8 o 4,1 en menos de 4 dias pero ha estado un buen viaje en villa galan.

Intentare traer nuevos reportes del cabeza cuadraden siempren alcistein alemanen.

JJJ no te habras pasado a otro tipo de trabajo?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Pero aún jode más trabajar para el Estado. SECUENCIA:
> 1 - Resulta que vas a trabajar y te pegan un sablazo de retención a la nómina en concepto de irpf.
> 2 - Realizas los gastos comunes del mes y como ha subido el iva, la gasolina, la luz y su p**a madre pues más mordida aún.
> 3 - Te das cuenta que has conseguido ahorrar un poquito a fin de mes y dices ¡coño! voy a invertirlo a ver si consigo algún beneficio.
> ...



en USA, se han sacado una ley que obliga a los bancos extrangeros a dar conocimiento de toda actividad, cuenta, inversion que realize cualquier persona con pasaporte americano, aunque esa persona no viva ni trabaje en los USA. La persecucion ya ha empezado y se esta haciendo global. En japon acaban de doblar algunas tasas. En Francia Hollande haciendo de las suyas. En españa ya sabes por donde va el camino.

Antes que recortar la mierda de estructura que se han montado y que les permite estar bien pagados por hacer casi nada que aporte valor real al PIB, nos estrujaran a mas no poder, como ha dicho Guindos, si no nos recuperamos ya, tocara recortar prestaciones sociales. Pero de recortar en insituciones inutiles, gasto inutil y demas inutilidades, como aves que no usa ni su puta madre, de eso nada.

Y lo peor, habra que ver que hace el pueblo en las proximas elecciones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Viendo como se está poniendo el tema, voy a entrar corto en Fecsa-Endesa. Voy a instalar unas placas para autoconsumo...
> 
> ...



Esto ayer me hubiera molestado, hoy ya no. Cuentenos mas sobre este asunto.
Espero que no este estudiando crearse su propia linea telefonica tambien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Esta esto un poco parado para estar el ibex en rojo, que extraño es este mundo.

Bueno, pongo algo porque si no ve banean, voy a buscar cortos en 

Kabel DT Holding AG O.N. - Latest price - Charts, news and recommendations

objetivo pues no se, quizas, poder pagar el canal plus los proximos 2 años.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

A los buenos días!

Quería preguntarles a los hachas fiscales del hilo que ocurre si se usa una empresa radicada en otro país y cuenta bancaria extranjera para usar un broker nacional y seguir operando en bolsa.

¿le cobrarían a esa empresa la tasa a las transacciones financieras? ¿si esa empresa tributa en Reino Unido solo habrá que declarar plusvis en el Reino Unido, ¿verdad? aunque supongo que eso entrará en el fraude fiscal.

Por otra parte les cuento como va el volumen, los días de subidas de los últimos días no han aportado nada en absoluto al saldo negativo que llevamos desde el vencimiento anterior y más concretamente desde que ha empezado septiembre, así que lo de hoy se veia venir. 

También es intrigante como el volumen del Ibex está parándose cada vez más, ni siquiera esta semana de vencimiento se está generando el volumen típico, las dos últimas semanas de agosto generaron más volumen que todo lo que llevamos de mes de septiembre hasta ahora mismo.

Lo mejor al final será emigrar de este desierto intelectual.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Tambien vigilaremos MAN de cerca, segun me diga el cc, cabeza cuadradein, entrara en la lista de largos. De momento la seguiremos de cerca como a los lechones.

MRK para cortos esta en vigilancia, por si la quieren tener controladita, que no todo va a ser comprar en el lado larguista, que yo se que leyendo al SARGENTO BERTOK al final acabas mirando con ojitos el lado sell sell sell.

SAP tambien en la cesta de mirar para posible lado corto.

Esta entro en cartera hace unos dias en el lado cortarien SY1 desde el verano pasado no para de subir y tal vez le ha llegado el momento de recortar algo, de momento esta en cartera con stop ajustados a los maximos de la primera semana de septiembre.

que mas que mas tengo por ahi....

las tef no las toco, las lvmh tampoco aunque ahora parece que toca recortar algo, pero estas son de fondo de armario, si acaso se cubriran con algun cfd, y de mientras jugeteamos con alcatel-lucent en el lado larguista.

AKE en perspectiva de entrar en el lado corto.

De loreal he recibido un monton de avisos para el lado corto pero no acabo de seguirlos porque es una compañia que me gusta bastante y siempre que he entrado ha sido en la cesta larguista, en casa chinito somos de tradiciones.

PPR en vigilancia para el lado corto.

Y por ultimo TOTAL y SHELL en principio en perspectiva negativa, la primera ya en cartera en el lado bajista, la otra no acabo de decidir.

El ibex? Bien, gracias. Es un indice muy bonito de mirar y comentar, pero no para invertir y mucho menos especular, me hizo mella la insistencia del sr.Ponzi sobre ibe y tras mirarla algunos dias, decidie entrar, ahora aunque no me da señal de venta he cerrado la operacion con plusvis, pero que serviran para pagar los proximos recibos, asi que nos quedamos practicamente igual. 

bmw bmw bmw bmw bmw


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni falta que me hace , ademas pronto habilitaran la opcion de darse thanks uno mismo :Aplauso:



Usted que se cita a sí mismo, es lo que le faltaba ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

Buenos días Doctor,

Sí pagarás la Tasa Tobin, lo hará tu broker español y te lo repercutirá en cada operación.
Lo de crear la empresa en el extranjero me lo he de comenzar a mirar, pero serán rentas empresariales, Hacienda española no ve a que se dedica esa empresa, solo que tu recibes o un salario o una remuneración como administrador o un dividendo o whatever.
Ahora hay que mirar si en UK por ejemplo se puede crear una empresa únicamente para operar con valores, en España una empresa donde más del 50% del activo son valores se considera "Empresa patrimonial" y no va por sociedades sino por IRPF. 




Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Quería preguntarles a los hachas fiscales del hilo que ocurre si se usa una empresa radicada en otro país y cuenta bancaria extranjera para usar un broker nacional y seguir operando en bolsa.
> 
> ¿le cobrarían a esa empresa la tasa a las transacciones financieras? ¿si esa empresa tributa en Reino Unido solo habrá que declarar plusvis en el Reino Unido, ¿verdad? aunque supongo que eso entrará en el fraude fiscal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Los cortos del eurodolor, fue premonitorio el nombre, verdad? Sabia JJJ que la operativa seria contraria, pero queria despistar. Tapillao con el carrito lelao. Danos el conocimiento o te pongo de escoba metiendote el palo por el culo, no como el de arriba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Sr.A ya ha descando usted de sus vacaciones? Viene con las pilas cargadas?


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días Doctor,
> 
> Sí pagarás la Tasa Tobin, lo hará tu broker español y te lo repercutirá en cada operación.
> Lo de crear la empresa en el extranjero me lo he de comenzar a mirar, pero serán rentas empresariales, Hacienda española no ve a que se dedica esa empresa, solo que tu recibes o un salario o una remuneración como administrador o un dividendo o whatever.
> Ahora hay que mirar si en UK por ejemplo se puede crear una empresa únicamente para operar con valores, en España una empresa donde más del 50% del activo son valores se considera "Empresa patrimonial" y no va por sociedades sino por IRPF.



Digamos que los beneficios se quedarían en el extranjero e irían retornando poco a poco mediante 'saqueos' a cajeros con tarjeta de crédito o incluso compras directas con la misma tarjeta :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.A ya ha descando usted de sus vacaciones? Viene con las pilas cargadas?



Me siento un poco desmoralizado por el robo y atraco al que están sometiendo a este sufrido país la castuza miserable y parasitaria que tenemos. Por lo demás bien, gracias 

Aunque sigo con el proyecto que me (abdució, mal) abdujo del hilo, de todas formas para este mes quiero tenerlo ya terminado y envuelto para regalo.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder es absolutamente estúpido. Lo que está proponiendo es un delito de alzamiento de bienes utilizando medios de pago electrónicos, que están estrictamente vigilados, para desviar el capital de esa sociedad patrimonial, y evitar así el pago de impuestos por plusvalías. Y la promoción de un delito es igualmente un delito. Reportado, pero no ante los inútiles de este foro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Digamos que los beneficios se quedarían en el extranjero e irían retornando poco a poco mediante 'saqueos' a cajeros con tarjeta de crédito o incluso compras directas con la misma tarjeta :rolleye:



Pues aún mejor :: Recuerde que al menos podrá repatriar 1.500€ en forma de dividendos sin tributar


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

:XX: :XX:

¿Ha vuelto a olvidar algo?










burbubolsa dijo:


> Mulder es absolutamente estúpido. Lo que está proponiendo es un delito de alzamiento de bienes utilizando medios de pago electrónicos, que están estrictamente vigilados, para desviar el capital de esa sociedad patrimonial, y evitar así el pago de impuestos por plusvalías. Y la promoción de un delito es igualmente un delito. Reportado, pero no ante los inútiles de este foro.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> ¿Ha vuelto a olvidar algo?



¿Intentas insultar? Mejor cállate, gilipollas. Sois pésimos troleando en este foro. Todavía espero la salida de Grecia del €...


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Intentas insultar? Mejor cállate, gilipollas. Sois pésimos troleando en este foro. Todavía espero la salida de Grecia del €...



Entro, reporto y me voy, que ando liado.

Salu2 al resto, se me hace dificil seguir el hilo últimamente.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Entro, reporto y me voy, que ando liado.
> 
> Salu2 al resto, se me hace dificil seguir el hilo últimamente.



Que no falte ningún gilipollas por aquí, así que no dudes en sumarte a la cuenta de nominados. En el canal #trading de efnet se respira mucho mejor.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Me siento un poco desmoralizado por el robo y atraco al que están sometiendo a este sufrido país la castuza miserable y parasitaria que tenemos. Por lo demás bien, gracias
> 
> Aunque sigo con el proyecto que me abdució del hilo, de todas formas para este mes quiero tenerlo ya terminado y envuelto para regalo.



Conjugación del verbo abducir, según la RAE:

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

Por cierto, reportado el de los insultos, a ver si te banean de por vida. Mamarracho. En este hilo y en este foro no se debería de aceptar este tipo de actitudes. Nada de baneos temporales, ante semejantes insultos, fuera. Para siempre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Estas alegres y calurosas discusiones me recuerdan a mi paso por los foros de coches, donde antes del 5 mensaje de un hilo ya estaba liado el merme. Recuerdo con especial cariño a un personaje capaz de insultarte en 3 idiomas diferentes, con una capacidad para los insultos de cum laude. De ahi nacieron las celebres kdd para partirse los morros y rrastrarsepolsuelolasparda mientras la jaca de turno mascaba el chicle viendo como su novio se partia el pecho y los alerones del bmw falso m en un combate a muerte. O al que antes sangrara.

Que recuerdos, ahora ya na mas que sinsultasintonnison.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Conjugación del verbo abducir, según la RAE:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> Por cierto, reportado el de los insultos, a ver si te banean de por vida. Mamarracho. En este hilo y en este foro no se debería de aceptar este tipo de actitudes. Nada de baneos temporales, ante semejantes insultos, fuera. Para siempre.



Si será mejor que hablen las putas. Ya que no se quiere hablar de bolsa o del trading como una noble profesión, mejor hablemos de putiferios, de gintonics y de audis, para que así se pueda justificar ante la sociedad la duplicación de los tipos impositivos a las actividades inversoras. Y que, de paso, los que dicen luchar contra estas medidas, induzcan al delito fiscal. Vamos, ni que los que pululan por este foro abusando de la palabra "castuzos" fueran inspectores encubiertos, ya que no hay forma más sencilla de pillar un alzamiento de bienes que mediante los extractos de tarjeta de crédito. Esta situación no tiene remedio porque hasta los que dicen pregonar soluciones trabajan para joderlo todo más y más. Así que os jodan a todos y cada uno de los que leéis este hilo y este foro.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estas alegres y calurosas discusiones me recuerdan a mi paso por los foros de coches, donde antes del 5 mensaje de un hilo ya estaba liado el merme. Recuerdo con especial cariño a un personaje capaz de insultarte en 3 idiomas diferentes, con una capacidad para los insultos de cum laude. De ahi nacieron las celebres kdd para partirse los morros y rrastrarsepolsuelolasparda mientras la jaca de turno mascaba el chicle viendo como su novio se partia el pecho y los alerones del bmw falso m en un combate a muerte. O al que antes sangrara.
> 
> Que recuerdos, ahora ya na mas que sinsultasintonnison.



Estas cosas en efnet no pasan, canal #trading. Por cierto, el 99% de mensajes privados acusándote de trolero y de acosador hacían referencia a ti.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si será mejor que hablen las putas. Ya que no se quiere hablar de bolsa o del trading como una noble profesión, mejor hablemos de putiferios, de gintonics y de audis, para que así se pueda justificar ante la sociedad la duplicación de los tipos impositivos a las actividades inversoras. Y que, de paso, los que dicen luchar contra estas medidas, induzcan al delito fiscal. Vamos, ni que los que pululan por este foro abusando de la palabra "castuzos" fueran inspectores encubiertos, ya que no hay forma más sencilla de pillar un alzamiento de bienes que mediante los extractos de tarjeta de crédito. Esta situación no tiene remedio porque hasta los que dicen pregonar soluciones trabajan para joderlo todo más y más. Así que os jodan a todos y cada uno de los que leéis este hilo y este foro.



Reportado de nuevo.

Y chico, si este hilo no te gusta, te vas a otro. Hay muchos foros de bolsa en internet. Muchísimos. Para todos los gustos. Con gente muchísimo más maja, donde va a parar. Donde solo hablarán de figuras técnicas, fibos, etc. 

Hasta luego, te deseo todo lo mejor.
Cierra la puerta al salir. Gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Madre mia si hablaran las ****** esas si que saben, que eso parece la consulta el psicologo. Entre polvo y polvo alli hay gente que cuenta la vida.

Noble? Noble? Noble era batirse en duelo por verle la entrepierna a una bella dama. Noble era acariciar el lomo de un ternero antes de matarlo, eso era noble. Y afilar una estaca para pinchar un escarabajo. 

Si usted quiera hablar de algo proponga temas, a mi me interesa ahora especialmente el tema de los rebozados de pollo, podemos hablar de eso.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Madre mia si hablaran las ****** esas si que saben, que eso parece la consulta el psicologo. Entre polvo y polvo alli hay gente que cuenta la vida.
> 
> Noble? Noble? Noble era batirse en duelo por verle la entrepierna a una bella dama. Noble era acariciar el lomo de un ternero antes de matarlo, eso era noble. Y afilar una estaca para pinchar un escarabajo.
> 
> Si usted quiera hablar de algo proponga temas, a mi me interesa ahora especialmente el tema de los rebozados de pollo, podemos hablar de eso.



Mal, chinito, mal.
Rebozado de pollo NO, siempre es mejor a la plancha, donde va a parar. Mucho más saludable, el rebozado coge mucha aceite.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Estas cosas en efnet no pasan, canal #trading. Por cierto, el 99% de mensajes privados acusándote de trolero y de acosador hacían referencia a ti.



Trolero no, trilero del arte del trile. O trolazo.
PD:A mi es que me pierden los chicos guapos sabes, pero mandar fotos desnudo no quiero pensar que alguien se lo tome como acosador.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mal, chinito, mal.
> Rebozado de pollo NO, siempre es mejor a la plancha, donde va a parar. Mucho más saludable, el rebozado coge mucha aceite.



:S

Pero esta mas rico, a mi eso ya del tipo no me preocupa. Rebozaico y encima mayonesa, y algo de lechuga, claro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Y lo digo en serio, el pollo asado esta mu soso, prefiero tener que correr 2km y comer algo con mas sabor que no comer pollo asado, que si, algunos le ponen limon luego pero si es que hay dos verdades universales. Que el ibex es un chicharro y que lo que esta bueno engorda.


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> He vendido, me salgo, no tengo valor para aguantar estos niveles, no tengo ganas de ver caidas bestias. Seguramente seguiria ganado, pero no compensa.
> 
> Adios gamesas, las largan del ibex, lo mismo les va mejor fuera. A esperar caidas.



Vas a ver lo que es subir y subir una vez desaparecida la fuerza vendedora por salida de carteras de réplica del índice.

Es necesario una presentación de resultados y guiadance ilusionante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

El efnet ese es donde hablar el sr.FranR?


----------



## davinci (13 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vas a ver lo que es subir y subir una vez desaparecida la fuerza vendedora por salida de carteras de réplica del índice.



¿Y esa subida de Gamesa sería a pesar de una posible corrección general a la baja de los valores del IBEX?


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Y esa subida de Gamesa sería a pesar de una posible corrección general a la baja de los valores del IBEX?



Con tiempo y buenas prácticas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

El ere que presentan a cuanta plantilla afecta?


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Reportado de nuevo.
> 
> Y chico, si este hilo no te gusta, te vas a otro. Hay muchos foros de bolsa en internet. Muchísimos. Para todos los gustos. Con gente muchísimo más maja, donde va a parar. Donde solo hablarán de figuras técnicas, fibos, etc.
> 
> ...



Que te calles ya, zorra. No te va a servir de nada ser cómplice en los manejos criminales que os traéis aquí, excepto para meterte en más problemas.

Lo que quiero dejar patente es que si alguien pretende ayudar a resolver esta crisis con los consejos que dan en este hilo, solo conseguís joderlo más todo. Es una advertencia para todos los que lean esto de forma genuinamente ocasional.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El efnet ese es donde hablar el sr.FranR?



No te enteras de nada. Ese es el chat de pcbolsa.com


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2012)

¿Exactamente en qué mierdas piensa Calopez dejando abierta la puerta del frenopático? En serio, cada vez el foro está peor y poco invita a quedarse. Ya ni siquiera se postean tetas en la guardería.

PD: Curiosamente, ahora que llevamos una subida de 2.000 puntos, la encuesta de sentimiento registra un pico de euforia peligroso, con la media a 4 semanas apuntando a un techo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Mu mal estariamos para pensar que aqui, en casa calopez habitacion hvei35 se encuentra la solucion al mundo.

A no ser que tu tengas otro tipo de informacion, claro esta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No te enteras de nada. Ese es el chat de pcbolsa.com



hace falta invitacion para escribir alli? me puedes enviar alguna? en que idioma escriben? hay nivel?


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hace falta invitacion para escribir alli? me puedes enviar alguna? en que idioma escriben? hay nivel?



El que se mete con el idiota del franr es un tal nos: http://www.pcbolsa.com/es/ChatHistorico.aspx


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

"Hay nivel?" Recuerdo esa pregunta cuando estaba referida al número y hermosura de las féminas que iban a un pub/discoteca :rolleye:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hace falta invitacion para escribir alli? me puedes enviar alguna? en que idioma escriben? hay nivel?


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si será mejor que hablen las putas. Ya que no se quiere hablar de bolsa o del trading como una noble profesión, mejor hablemos de putiferios, de gintonics y de audis, para que así se pueda justificar ante la sociedad la duplicación de los tipos impositivos a las actividades inversoras. Y que, de paso, los que dicen luchar contra estas medidas, induzcan al delito fiscal. Vamos, ni que los que pululan por este foro abusando de la palabra "castuzos" fueran inspectores encubiertos, ya que no hay forma más sencilla de pillar un alzamiento de bienes que mediante los extractos de tarjeta de crédito. Esta situación no tiene remedio porque hasta los que dicen pregonar soluciones trabajan para joderlo todo más y más. Así que os jodan a todos y cada uno de los que leéis este hilo y este foro.



Me juego un gintonic con melon a que este es un alterego de alguno que ha perdido en bolsa hasta la camisa.

Que ilusion, nos sigue un troll.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Exactamente en qué mierdas piensa Calopez dejando abierta la puerta del frenopático? En serio, cada vez el foro está peor y poco invita a quedarse. Ya ni siquiera se postean tetas en la guardería.



Es que a los menores de 18 años os tienen restringido el acceso los papas.

Me da la sensación de que Pandoro se ha cebado con alguno... Pandorín, chato, creo que te has pasado.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me juego un gintonic con melon a que este es un alterego de alguno que ha perdido en bolsa hasta la camisa.
> 
> Que ilusion, nos sigue un troll.



HA DICHO GINTONIC
Esto es un foro serio de bolsa y crimen organizado.
Reportado.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Y esa subida de Gamesa sería a pesar de una posible corrección general a la baja de los valores del IBEX?



Te cuento porque me he salido.

1º Aunque ha subido bastante, los ejpertos situan el techo en 1,86, es decir no mucho mas recorrido.

2º La subida ha sido, como todo el IBEX, con muy poco volumen, (gracias Mulder), es decir, que los leones no han estado moviendo grandes paquetes durante septiembre, y eso puede marcar la tendencia.

3º Es candidata firme a salir del IBEX, esto no es que sea malo, es simplemente que se ve menos, y eso si es malo.

4º Excepto el arreon ultimo, Gamesa se ha comportado como un gemelo del comportamiento IBEX, y tu veras si le ves mucho recorrido al alza a nuestros valores patrios.

5º Me cagao, la razon de mas peso, y desde luego, ahora no me parece lo mas prudente entrar, porque espero correccion, y segun sea, si puede que interese.

Suerte a todos con los molinillos y demas cosas.


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te cuento porque me he salido.
> 
> 1º Aunque ha subido bastante, los ejpertos situan el techo en 1,86, es decir no mucho mas recorrido.
> 
> ...




Se puede resumir en que la plusvalía te ha quemado en las manos. Enhorabuena en cualquier caso.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Conjugación del verbo abducir, según la RAE:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> Por cierto, reportado el de los insultos, a ver si te banean de por vida. Mamarracho. En este hilo y en este foro no se debería de aceptar este tipo de actitudes. Nada de baneos temporales, ante semejantes insultos, fuera. Para siempre.



Corregido, la verdad es que he dudado al ponerlo, pero como estaba con mi ritmo habitual de hacer 3 cosas al mismo tiempo me he contentado con esa


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me juego un gintonic con melon a que este es un alterego de alguno que ha perdido en bolsa hasta la camisa.
> 
> Que ilusion, nos sigue un troll.



Si todo lo miras en términos de ganar o perder, es que ya estás perdido. Mi objetivo financiero para el ejercicio fiscal es 0. Mis inversiones me permiten conocer mejor el mundo que me rodea y, así, ser más libre. Que te vaya bien la dosis de gilipollismo.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mal, chinito, mal.
> Rebozado de pollo NO, siempre es mejor a la plancha, donde va a parar. Mucho más saludable, el rebozado coge *mucha aceite*.



Si es que va provocando...::


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

Con poder calcular el delta de sesión, y saber que actualmente es 0 en el DAX, me conformo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2012)

Mi objetivo financiero para este año tiende a infinito. ...Pena que sea un objetivo financiero, la realidad es bien distinta.
Cuánto tiempo tiene la gente para poder trolear en varios chat a la vez. Yo seguir rl hilo de este y además trabajar me parece un esfuerzo enorme. ....


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mi objetivo financiero para este año tiende a infinito. ...Pena que sea un objetivo financiero, la realidad es bien distinta.
> Cuánto tiempo tiene la gente para poder trolear en varios chat a la vez. Yo seguir rl hilo de este y además trabajar me parece un esfuerzo enorme. ....



Mi trabajo consiste en cultivarme. No tengo un trabajo esclavo, sino todo lo contrario. Si quieren esclavitud, la tendrán. Así que a joderse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2012)

Eres una cebolla?


----------



## The Hellion (13 Sep 2012)

Entro, veo que nos ha tocado el becario gilipollas y bordelín de ******* saludo a la concurrencia, y me vuelvo a mis líos. Lástima que el día que podía volver a leer este hilo con un poco de calma me haya tenido que tocar el tontodelhaba este.

Veo que ya no se puede mencionar a la empresa de los salgarianos.... :XX::XX:


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Sep 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Entro, veo que nos ha tocado el becario gilipollas y bordelín de ******* saludo a la concurrencia, y me vuelvo a mis líos. Lástima que el día que podía volver a leer este hilo con un poco de calma me haya tenido que tocar el tontodelhaba este.
> 
> Veo que ya no se puede mencionar a la empresa de los salgarianos.... :XX::XX:



Acaban de banearle. 3 días por insultos. Al menos no han tardado mucho y ha sido antes de que hable el calvo.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Sep 2012)

bastante mal las peticiones iniciales. Previstas 370.000 y suben a 382.000

ETA Press Release: Unemployment Insurance Weekly Claims Report


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si todo lo miras en términos de ganar o perder, es que ya estás perdido. Mi objetivo financiero para el ejercicio fiscal es 0. Mis inversiones me permiten conocer mejor el mundo que me rodea y, así, ser más libre. Que te vaya bien la dosis de gilipollismo.



Anda, troll hablar.

Ja, ja, ja, ja.

Pues tio, que quieres que te diga, gano pasta, yo pa conocer mundo y a mi mismo me voy a Nepal con mis plusvis.
Encima va y reconoce que esta en bolsa pa palmar dinero. Sin tipos como tu, este negocio no existiria, gracias de corazon.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

Nunca había visto a alguien con un deseo tan grande de ser baneado...aprende pecata! ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Sep 2012)

jajaja, joder, como le dais al reporte.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Nunca había visto a alguien con un deseo tan grande de ser baneado...aprende pecata! ::



Tu no te rías tanto... que vas a ir a la cárcel.
Palabrita de BBB.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tu no te rías tanto... que vas a ir a la cárcel.
> Palabrita de BBB.



Habrá denunciado por su nick: Mulder o le habrá denunciado por su nombre: José Luis C.?


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Sep 2012)

Si los mercados leen esto, hay guano:

German Constitutional Court tightens the noose yet further – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder es cava? :

yo creo que puede ser carpatos y su equipo claro 

pobre burbubollo pero el se lo gano , anda que un gilipollo insultando a otros gilipollos , tercermundista :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

Gua, gua, guanooooo


----------



## J-Z (13 Sep 2012)

MV que tal se portó pandoro con tu €$ dolió mucho el desgarro o ya lo tienes acostumbrado?

El Bourne éste menudo oligofrénico deberían banearlo 1 mes o pa siempre.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tu no te rías tanto... que vas a ir a la cárcel.
> Palabrita de BBB.



¿pero qué significa esto? ¡reportada por emulación de personalidad! :8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: Watch the live event with the Chairman of the FOMC, Ben S. Bernanke. Thursday September 13, 2012, scheduled to begin at 2:15 p...

El tito ben a las 18:15h en directo.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vas a ver lo que es subir y subir una vez desaparecida la fuerza vendedora por salida de carteras de réplica del índice.
> 
> Es necesario una presentación de resultados y guiadance ilusionante.



Estaba esperando la oportunidad de cargar más largos y recuperar los dos lotes que vendí en su momento... si se pone muy a tiro, igual hay que ir planteando una estrategia más seria de largo plazo. Pero como máximo doblar posición... que aún queda mucha tela que cortar ahí...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vas a ver lo que es subir y subir una vez desaparecida la fuerza vendedora por salida de carteras de réplica del índice.
> 
> Es necesario una presentación de resultados y guiadance ilusionante.



ojala......


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

¿Cuándo enchufan la impresora?


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Nunca había visto a alguien con un deseo tan grande de ser baneado...aprende pecata! ::



ciertamente necesita ayuda medica o buen descanso, espero que no forme parte del gobierno de Rajoy ::


----------



## FranR (13 Sep 2012)

Un pico de volumen en el nivel de negociación.

7.778 es lo mas cercano, con esa entrada de volumen no les extrañe hacerle una visita.


P.d. Veo que hemos tenido visita de un "ilustre" ::


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Voy leyendo lo atrasado, parece que me he perdido algo de fiesta... en fín.

Sociedades extranjeras, una pista: Ras Al-Khaimah (o el más tradicional Delaware). Ya hay bastantes empresas que te gestionan tambien el primero... reconozco que es preocupante la inestabilidad geopolítica en la zona, pero...

En todo caso, recuerden que al final, te acaban pillando no por lo que tienes fuera, que puede ser (y de hecho es) perfectamente legal. Sino por intentar escaquearte aquí en España.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Voy leyendo lo atrasado, parece que me he perdido algo de fiesta... en fín.
> 
> Sociedades extranjeras, una pista: Ras Al-Khaimah (o el más tradicional Delaware). Ya hay bastantes empresas que te gestionan tambien el primero... reconozco que es preocupante la inestabilidad geopolítica en la zona, pero...
> 
> En todo caso, recuerden que al final, te acaban pillando no por lo que tienes fuera, que puede ser (y de hecho es) perfectamente legal. Sino por intentar escaquearte aquí en España.



anda vaya arenal se ha ido a buscar atman.

con la de islotes bonitos que hay en el caribe, o en el canal de la mancha. a donde ir de vacaciones.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Un pico de volumen en el nivel de negociación.
> 
> 7.778 es lo mas cercano, con esa entrada de volumen no les extrañe hacerle una visita.
> 
> ...



No descartamos una visita los 7.7 o una vuelta a los 7.9?


----------



## FranR (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> No descartamos una visita los 7.7 o una vuelta a los 7.9?



Pos si, o sube o baja. 

!ES UN BUEN MOMENTO PARA UN CORTILARGO!


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

jajajja..


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Sep 2012)

Nowotny (BCE) pide prohibir las operaciones de alta frecuencia en bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## kemao2 (13 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Nowotny (BCE) pide prohibir las operaciones de alta frecuencia en bolsa - elEconomista.es




Me parece muy bien, solo benefician a la gran banca y provocan grandes distorsiones.


----------



## FranR (13 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7.778 es lo mas cercano, con esa entrada de volumen no les extrañe hacerle una visita.




:: :o ::


----------



## Maravedi (13 Sep 2012)

Me pierdo to los follones


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)




----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Dos minutos cierre ibex ¿nos preparan un rayajo? Pues no...

En el SP, Knocking in the heaven's door...


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

No sé qué nos prepraran, pero esto es de locos....hoy han soltado uno por aquí, por cierto...


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé qué nos prepraran, pero esto es de locos....hoy han soltado uno por aquí, por cierto...



Por eso me he salido, el comportamiento ibex y algunos chicharros es de locos. Por lo menos no sufre mi corazon.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Nowotny (BCE) pide prohibir las operaciones de alta frecuencia en bolsa - elEconomista.es





kemao2 dijo:


> Me parece muy bien, solo benefician a la gran banca y provocan grandes distorsiones.



El dia que los políticos entiendan de verdad de economía se retirarán de la política. Los HFT proporcionan liquidez al mercado y un mercado líquido es más óptimo y tiene menos distorsiones.

Parece como si antes de que existieran los ordenadores no hubieran habido distorsiones en el mercado nunca ¿qué será lo próximo? ¿prohibir los algos?

Me pregunto que habrían hecho estos imbéciles si hubieran gobernado en 1929...


----------



## FranR (13 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy muy escueto y rápido.
> 
> Ayer nos mantuvimos por encima de los 7910, pues primer intento de atacar los 8160.
> 
> ...




No vendrían mal unos "infórmenes" del maese y del maestro. Cierre en zona de negociación y un reversal en un momento que no tocaba.

ienso:

Un borrón en una jornada bien planificada, con un objetivo claro de niveles tocados y con buen volumen.


----------



## FranR (13 Sep 2012)

Dejo niveles para mañana, seguramente no pueda entrar hasta el 24, o incluso octubre (lo mismo ya no queda Ejpaña cuando vuelva :cook

Canal estrecho (7.946-7.912) ) = Volatilidad alta

Objetivo bajista: 7.754

Pepón habita en los 8106 

Les enviaré alguna fotico de Marvin en la tierra de los relojes. A alguien le traigo un FC? ::


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El dia que los políticos entiendan de verdad de economía se retirarán de la política. Los *HFT proporcionan liquidez al mercado y un mercado líquido es más óptimo y tiene menos distorsiones.*
> 
> Parece como si antes de que existieran los ordenadores no hubieran habido distorsiones en el mercado nunca ¿qué será lo próximo? ¿prohibir los algos?
> 
> Me pregunto que habrían hecho estos imbéciles si hubieran gobernado en 1929...



Eso me lo tiene que explicar Vd. sobre todo lo de optimo y las distorsiones


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

todos preparidos para escuchar a berny :bla:


----------



## kemao2 (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El dia que los políticos entiendan de verdad de economía se retirarán de la política. Los HFT proporcionan liquidez al mercado y un mercado líquido es más óptimo y tiene menos distorsiones.
> 
> Parece como si antes de que existieran los ordenadores no hubieran habido distorsiones en el mercado nunca ¿qué será lo próximo? ¿prohibir los algos?
> 
> Me pregunto que habrían hecho estos imbéciles si hubieran gobernado en 1929...



Al contrario están barriendo a todos los operadores quedandose las maquinas solas, los mercados ahora tienen menos liquidez que nunca y siguen muy distorsionados. 




muertoviviente dijo:


> todos preparidos para escuchar a berny :bla:




Este si que va a dar liquidez :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2012)

Gandalf de mi vida...

Fools level a tope


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Este dira que si europa muestra su responsabilidad, que si no estamos tan mal, los ultimos datos muestran bla bla bla, etc etc etc etc
etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

QE3 ni so/arlo, con el sp en 1400 

Aqui esperan una senal, no para subirlo, sino para bajarlo.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

a 1400... lo manda fácil si se pone tonto...


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Eso me lo tiene que explicar Vd. sobre todo lo de optimo y las distorsiones





kemao2 dijo:


> Al contrario están barriendo a todos los operadores quedandose las maquinas solas, los mercados ahora tienen menos liquidez que nunca y siguen muy distorsionados.



Vamos a ver señores, si un HFT ataca (como realmente hacen todos los demás programas que no van a milisegundo) una ineficiencia del mercado, lo que está provocando ese HFT realmente es hacer al mercado más eficiente.

Las verdaderas distorsiones del mercado las provocan gente como Bernie o Draghi jugando con los tipos de interés y sus QE's o litronas. Por no hablar de cuando los políticos abren sus inmundas bocazas.


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> a 1400... lo manda fácil si se pone tonto...



... y muchiiiiiisimo menos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: Watch the live event with the Chairman of the FOMC, Ben S. Bernanke. Thursday September 13, 2012, scheduled to begin at 2:15 p...
> 
> El tito ben a las 18:15h en directo.



Sres. pequeño error de calculo, la EDT es 6 horas de diferencia con nuestra hora: The World Clock

tito ben habla a las 20:15

sorry.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

no son las 2:15 sino las 12.15


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver señores, si un HFT ataca (como realmente hacen todos los demás programas que no van a milisegundo) una ineficiencia del mercado, lo que está provocando ese HFT realmente es hacer al mercado más eficiente.
> 
> Las verdaderas distorsiones del mercado las provocan gente como Bernie o Draghi jugando con los tipos de interés y sus QE's o litronas. Por no hablar de cuando los políticos abren sus inmundas bocazas.



Vamos, vamos, Sr. Mulder, un HFT ataca si ve una posibilidad dentro de sus algoritmos de hacer un beneficio en pocos minutos ... Lo que digan los otros, a estos senores HFT les tiene un poco sin cuidado. 

Algunos funcionan diferentes, pero la mayoria van a eso, incluso algunos distorsionan (Los de los Market Makers con acciones reales), captando posiciones para revender en su plataforma por un cambio mas elevado que si se hiciese solo en un mercado.

Ponen en duda el hecho de que todos tenemos las mismas posibilidades de comprar un valor, en un determinado momento, a un determinado precio.


----------



## chameleon (13 Sep 2012)

Estoy con mulder. un instrumento que tenga su contrapartida y aporte liquidez es bueno para el mercado

No como las prohibiciones de cortos o las inyecciones q m joden los recuentos XDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> a 1400... lo manda fácil si se pone tonto...



no veas la apertura de mañana en el ibex si es así...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> no son las 2:15 sino las 12.15



dele al link sr. atman, es el oficial de la fed, ahi sale el tito ben en pose con rotulo que dice 2:15 p.m.

slds!


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> Estoy con mulder. un instrumento que tenga su contrapartida y aporte liquidez es bueno para el mercado
> 
> No como las prohibiciones de cortos o las inyecciones q m joden los recuentos XDDD



Estoy de acuerdo pero les metería la Tasa Tobin a los HFT para que realmente no se aprovecharán de las ineficiencias del céntimeo.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

Apretad el culo, viene el Barbas.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

igual la reunión empieza a las 12 y la rueda de prensa a las 2... y me he liado...


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Apretad el culo, viene el Barbas.



si lo aprieto más se me pasa la piel de una nalga a la otra...


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Apretad el culo, viene el Barbas.



Ha venido solo, o ha empezado a hablar (lo digo por el velon que acaban de hacer).


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

menudo meneo le han dado con la decision de tipos de interes y declaraciones de la FOMC de las 18:30h


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2012)

Menuda pelada de vela

Sólo están dejando el hueso


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Sep 2012)

menudo fogonazo en los metales y sp


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Sep 2012)

Se han vuelto locos los graficos del eurodolar hace 5 minutos ????


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

la cuestion para mi seria, ver si la disminucion de liquidez compensaria el hecho de disminuir el ruido de fondo en los mercados que los HFT producen.

SI realmente los HFT son los que proporcionan la liquidez suficiente para que no estes 5 horas para ganar 5 pipos, entonces suprimirlos seria negativo para el daytrading.

En vez de prohibir los HFT, deberian derogar la Glass-Stegal act, que permite a los bancos comerciales hacer de bancos de inversion. De ahi viene gran parte de la burbuja financiera que se ha creado, mediante la creacion de MBS y todo tipo de hibiridos financieros que han hecho que el apalancamiento de hoy dia sea algo insostenible. ver Margin Call para el caso.


----------



## Misterio (13 Sep 2012)

Los QE de la FED empiezan a parecerse al FIFA, uno cada final de verano.


----------



## Kenpachi (13 Sep 2012)

> Fed announces QE3, but that fails to give the bond market a lift. Instead profit-taking sets in. The bond market already rose before the statement so the Fed release just met expectations. The size of buying is not that impressive -- $85bln a month, close to what the Fed is buying from the Twist and MBS reinvestment in MBS right now. The 10-year note's yield rose to 1.773% compared to 1.721% right before the FOMC rate statement.



¿Es esto cierto? ¿Habemus QE3?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> si lo aprieto más se me pasa la piel de una nalga a la otra...



LoL


pasaba a saludar, y a que me conteis como va el corto jatuno del SP, ojete frescor, ojete candor u ojete calor?.

Ale a pagar impuestos!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Sep 2012)

el oro ha llegado hasta los 1757. en 1760 hay resistencia, podria ser que ahora si se de la vuelta, o que haga una dilatacion hasta los 1780-1800 para girarse despues.

anden con cuidado ahi fuera.. y cuidense del ojete-calor.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

Pepe Luí

"Bund se desploma 50 puntos, los bonos americanos a 30 una figura completa...repetimos que esta decisión es muy alcista para las bolsas en el medio plazo, posible resto año alcista"

Mucho cuidado con este tipo, que se dedique a cuidar de sus aurelios.


----------



## Misterio (13 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pepe Luí
> 
> "Bund se desploma 50 puntos, los bonos americanos a 30 una figura completa...repetimos que esta decisión es muy alcista para las bolsas en el medio plazo, posible resto año alcista"
> 
> Mucho cuidado con este tipo, que se dedique a cuidar de sus aurelios.



Vaya tipejo....



> QE3	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Para septiembre comprarán 23.000 millones de dólares, octubre 40.000 millones y así hasta que mejore el empleo, o sea que podemos hablar de bastante meses.




Pero si llevan haciendo eso años y no ve que no vale para nada, ah si para que sus posiciones alcistas vayan bien, ya puede pajearse a gusto el capartos.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

NO solo las suyas oija... que yo voy largo en 1440.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Vaya tipejo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 bankkias al mes. Y el SP hacia arriba :XX::XX::XX:

Espero que no queden muchos incautos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LoL
> 
> 
> pasaba a saludar, y a que me conteis como va el corto jatuno del SP, ojete frescor, ojete candor u ojete calor?.
> ...



Hoy tenemos ojete apretor


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy tenemos ojete apretor



Yo no veo demasiada emoción en el SP ienso:


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Im-pre-zio-nan-te

Cuantos puntos misticos habia en el sp? 1700-2000-16000?

Se acaban de marcar 40 pipos en el subebaja (30 minutos)


----------



## Misterio (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO solo las suyas oija... que yo voy largo en 1440.



Si yo también tengo posiciones en bolsa, a largo plazo y probablemente pierda, pero aunque de aquí saliera un subidón lo que no voy a hacer es porque gane, decir que las decisiones que se toman son las buenas, es echar mierda sobre mierda, meter más pasta no arregla nada bueno si las bolsas y los balances de los bancos y la demagogia de Cárpatos me saca de mis casillas.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO solo las suyas oija... que yo voy largo en 1440.



Vendido una parte. 10 puntos. una buena pasta... :Baile:


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vendido una parte. 10 puntos. una buena pasta... :Baile:



Vd es que es un valiente.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Ahora falta que venga "ALGUIEN" a decirnos que nos preparemos, que esto son escaramuzas y que llega la carga de la caballería ligera... para liquidar lo que han hecho y dejar a todo quisqui colgado de la brocha...


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

¿cuanto tardarán las agencias en rebajar el rating yanky? Mañana es viernes...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Sep 2012)

jojojojo::


----------



## J-Z (13 Sep 2012)

El jato lleva una semana grande, corto en €$ y SP está perdiendo platita a mansalva.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> SL colocadito protegiendo la posición.
> 
> Y la peque... que decir, mi mejor plusvalía. Acabo agotada al terminar el día, pero cuando voy a verla a la habitación cuando está dormidita... se me quita el cansancio de golpe, y tengo que reprimirme para no cogerla en brazos y achucharla sin piedad.



No pongais estas cosas que yo ya soy muy mayor, se me pasa el arroz y el reloj biológico ese me está matando...cuando leo esto me muero de envida.

Enhorabuena a todos las madres y padres del hilo, digan lo que digan algunos tarados por este foro....crear a una nueva personita es lo mejor que se puede hacer en esta vida.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

bueno pues... a ver donde está límite... 
deshecha otra parte... 12 puntos....







Queda el último paquete... veamos los 1465... serían 17 puntos... con el SL cubriendo gastos creo que puedo aguantar un pullback en condiciones...


----------



## Kenpachi (13 Sep 2012)

[youtube]t5qURKt4maw[/youtube]


El yonki-mercado recibe otro chute y hasta el próximo bajón.


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Que alguien ponga el puno de berny que no lo encuentro.

Esto si que no lo esperaba.

Mr. Jran Jato lo tiene que estar pasando mal Eur 1,295 sp 1454. Ya contara manana alguna historia.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> *Que alguien ponga el puno de berny que no lo encuentro.*
> 
> Esto si que no lo esperaba.
> 
> Mr. Jran Jato lo tiene que estar pasando mal Eur 1,295 sp 1454. Ya contara manana alguna historia.



No lo tengo a mano, disculpe.


----------



## hydra69 (13 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No pongais estas cosas que yo ya soy muy mayor, se me pasa el arroz y el reloj biológico ese me está matando...cuando leo esto me muero de envida.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos las madres y padres del hilo, digan lo que digan algunos tarados por este foro....crear a una nueva personita es lo mejor que se puede hacer en esta vida.



Es lo único bueno que se puede hacer en esta vida,aquí solo estamos de paso.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

"Mesestá" ocurriendo una idea loca... que ahora a las 20:15 Ben venga a decir alguna tontería... y lo tumbe...


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Es lo *único* bueno que se puede hacer en esta vida,aquí solo estamos de paso.



Sin esssagerá...


----------



## Kenpachi (13 Sep 2012)

En cinco minutos.


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

Futuros ibex subiendo un 1,5%.

Hoy el cuerpo me pedía comprar...caguntó!!


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Futuros ibex subiendo un 1,5%.
> 
> Hoy el cuerpo me pedía comprar...caguntó!!



Gamesa nos hace mañana los dos euros... 

Vaaale... he disho sin esssagerá... 1,90 sería asín como un 5%. dejémoslo en 1,85.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gamesa nos hace mañana los dos euros...
> 
> Vaaale... he disho sin esssagerá... 1,90 sería asín como un 5%. dejémoslo en 1,85.



Ustedes que son tan sabios....entendéis lo de Bankia??

Es que no se que hace en 1.37, cuando va a bajar a lo que realmente vale?


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

después de las elecciones? o cuando no aceptemos el rescate? o cuando lo aceptemos...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

Salto stop en 1445 ::


----------



## Kenpachi (13 Sep 2012)

Acaba de decir Berni que va a seguir comprando bonos hasta que tengan pleno empleo.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Queda el último paquete... veamos los 1465... serían 17 puntos... con el SL cubriendo gastos creo que puedo aguantar un pullback en condiciones...



Ahí estamos...


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Que barbaridad, esto no puede acabar con una salida "ordenada". Manana apertura con gaps de 100 puntos everywhere.


----------



## burbublase (13 Sep 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Acaba de decir Berni que va a seguir comprando bonos hasta que tengan pleno empleo.



No va ha haber suficientes arboles para tanto papel.


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

pepon se ha hecho con el timón del ibex


----------



## hydra69 (13 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ustedes que son tan sabios....entendéis lo de Bankia??
> 
> Es que no se que hace en 1.37, cuando va a bajar a lo que realmente vale?




primero tiene que subir...para bajar xD::


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Pienso que aquí le haremos ese pullback... hemos completado un rango intradia majo, tenemos en +1,70%... y hay que recuperar fuerzas... si es majo... aún le meto algún largo más que haga compañía a lo que queda...

Edito: NO seas avaricioso, no sEas avaricioso, nO seas avaricioso, no seAs avaricioso, no seas avariciosO, no seas avaRicioso, no seas avaricioso, o sEas avaricioso, no seas avAricioso, no seaS avaricioso, no seas avaricioSo, no seas avaRicioso, no SEas avaricioso, no sEas avaricioso, nO seas avaricioso, no seAs avaricioso, no seas avaricioSo, no seas avaRicioso, no seas Avaricioso...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Y bernie cogio su fusil, no voy a poner de nuevo mi super grafica del vix porque no me quiero ensañar con el pobre jato. 

Ahora solo quedaria dentro de unas semanas una accion coordinada de los bce, para octubre o asi. Seria redondo. 

Las litronas a partir de que numerito se sacan del 1,37?


----------



## Vivomuriente (13 Sep 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El jato lleva una semana grande, corto en €$ y SP está perdiendo platita a mansalva.



SSSSSSSSSSSS a ver que dices de mi plimo que te doy con el mecheroooo, ahiiiiiiii la soleeee


----------



## Kenpachi (13 Sep 2012)

> Stock prices -- many people own stocks directly or
> indirectly. The issue is improving asset prices will make more
> people willing to spend. One of the concerns that firms have
> there's not enough demand. There's not enough people coming and
> ...



Un trozo de la comparecencia de Berni. ¿A estas alturas todavía estamos así?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

Rapido que vuelvan a contratar a los 29k de HP, que falta tinta, mas tinta.


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

A pensar en más si llega y se para en los 1455-6... parece que no dan respiro así que mantener posición...


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gamesa nos hace mañana los dos euros...
> 
> Vaaale... he disho sin esssagerá... 1,90 sería asín como un 5%. dejémoslo en 1,85.



Las vendí cuando estaban muy altas, a 1,20::

Si llego a mantener ahora tendría plusvis de 16.000 euros::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_kpn4WRW2Sc[/YOUTUBE]







Indundaremos todo de verde, como estos pastos...


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Las vendí cuando estaban muy altas, a 1,20::
> 
> Si llego a mantener ahora tendría plusvis de 16.000 euros::



...tampoco descarte que mañana alguien aproveche para descargar. Janus comentó a la mañana lo de los fondos y lo tienen a huevo...


Bueno, subo en SL a 1453 y me marcho...


----------



## hydra69 (13 Sep 2012)

esto..es la empapelada previa a la gran ostia que se tiene que producir...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2012)

Hoy me ha saltado SL en parte de la posición del SAN, pero he vuelto a recomprar más abajo.

Mmm, estoy muuuuy tentada por liquidar toda la posición mañana si abrimos pepones... pero esto tiene pinta de poder ir más lejos todavía. No sé si resistiré la tentación si veo mi cuenta toa verde.


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2012)

El EURO en plena resistencia de medio plazo, ya no debería seguir subiendo con facilidad.


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...tampoco descarte que mañana alguien aproveche para descargar. Janus comentó a la mañana lo de los fondos y lo tienen a huevo...
> 
> 
> Bueno, subo en SL a 1453 y me marcho...



Quienes lo necesitaban, ya sabían que iba a salir por probabilidad y las salidas de dinero ya se han producido hace tiempo.

A ver si tienen un quarter bueno .... y lo llevan en la serie de precios a 4.

De Gamesa mejor no hablar mucho, dejadla trabajar que con tiempo lo llevan un par de veces en valor hacia arriba. Time.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

Programazo con Aleph y Manuel Serra.

Economía Directa 13-09-2012 Alemania; el rescate que no llega | Colectivoburbuja | Bambuser


----------



## sr.anus (13 Sep 2012)

habia prometido no meterme en este chicharron llamado ibex, pero mañana tocara robar bolsas de pipas para el fin de semana


----------



## paulistano (13 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> habia prometido no meterme en este chicharron llamado ibex, pero mañana tocara robar bolsas de pipas para el fin de semana



en esas estamos.....yo con sacarme para la comida del sábado y las copas me vale:fiufiu:

alguna muertovivientista despiadada estrategia????

me da pánico entrar al mercado si este abre con un gap de mas de 1%:abajo:


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

JJJ aprenda de mi jato umildah y coñocimiento


----------



## atman (13 Sep 2012)

Yastoy de vuelta... antes de ponerme a otras cosas... cierro la posi antes de salte... 

...les dejo que tengo que decidir la compañía para un Mandarine Napoleón.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

hay que seguir la tendencia


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que seguir la tendencia



objetivo ibex 8400 por TECNICO :Aplauso:


----------



## gamba (13 Sep 2012)

Les dejo un articulo de Llinares dando ideas para esquivar la nueva tributación a las plusvalías. Como me suele pasar con sus posts, no he entendido casi nada, pero quizá a alguien le es útil.

La tierra (la bolsa) para el que la trabaja


----------



## Janus (13 Sep 2012)

Lo que la gente no entiende es que pagar va a haber que pagar. De esa no se escapa este país cutre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Les dejo un articulo de Llinares dando ideas para esquivar la nueva tributación a las plusvalías. Como me suele pasar con sus posts, no he entendido casi nada, pero quizá a alguien le es útil.
> 
> La tierra (la bolsa) para el que la trabaja



No lo conozco y no sé que conocimiento tiene de bolsa, pero de fiscalidad bien poquito. Cuando queráis hacer cosas "raras" hablad con un experto y no os fiéis de lo que cualquiera escribe por internet..... ya sabéis la dicha: Google lo carga el diablo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Sep 2012)

La nueva ronda de estímulo monetario de Bernanke fracasará


----------



## Kenpachi (13 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No lo conozco y no sé que conocimiento tiene de bolsa, pero de fiscalidad bien poquito. Cuando queráis hacer cosas "raras" hablad con un experto y no os fiéis de lo que cualquiera escribe por internet..... ya sabéis la dicha: Google lo carga el diablo ::



Como trader-guru tampoco vale gran cosa.


X-Trader &bull; Ver Tema - Francisco Llinares - LA ESTA LIANDO PARDA



> Francisco Llinares - LA ESTA LIANDO PARDA
> 
> por ROBINTRADER » 07 Abr 2011, 10:51
> Parece ser que el amigo Llinares la esta liando parda
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que la gente no entiende es que pagar va a haber que pagar. De esa no se escapa este país cutre.



andas metido en alguna acción o indice o viaje de negocioa


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que la gente no entiende es que pagar va a haber que pagar. De esa no se escapa este país cutre.



andas metido en alguna acción o indice o viaje de negocios


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

The Fed's Balance At The End Of 2013: $4 Trillion | ZeroHedge


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

Los bancos 'engordan' otro 15% sus inmuebles, hasta 85.000 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## peseteuro (14 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> The Fed's Balance At The End Of 2013: $4 Trillion | ZeroHedge



Los comentarios de la peich no tienen desperdicio :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los bancos 'engordan' otro 15% sus inmuebles, hasta 85.000 millones - elEconomista.es



Los datos macro de España son bastante peores que los de Portugal y dudo mucho que vayan a mejorar. A estos niveles personalmente en pocas emp españolas me jugaria los cuartos (ibe,gas...) y mas abajo puede que en alguna netamente exportadora. No nos olvidemos que Portugal esta haciendo los deberes incluso hasta por adelantando.No descarto que en los proximos meses veamos a algun empresario español cruzar la frontera. Voy a ver si encuentro algo por Alemania,Holanda,Belgica,Irlanda,Italia y Portugal (en ese orden)


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

largui-largo ibex con dos cojones :Baile:


----------



## peseteuro (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largui-largo ibex con dos cojones :Baile:









mientras no te suelte quien te agarra


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Sep 2012)

Menudo hueco. Yo creo que lo tendrán que cerrar. No me parece le momente de tirarse...

Saludos.


----------



## paulistano (14 Sep 2012)

Buenos días.

No veo nada claro:ouch:


----------



## peseteuro (14 Sep 2012)

En cualquier momento inesperado puede pasar y dejar pilladas a muchas gacelas 


*el todavía presidente del organismo aseguró que "sería partidario de levantar la prohibición si las condiciones son estables"
*

Segura: "Retiraría la prohibición de 'cortos' si hay estabilidad" - elEconomista.es


Y la ficha clave la mueve Italia (puede que la semana que viene vuelva pandoro de sus vacaciones)

Italia amenaza con dejar sola hoy a Espaa en el veto a los cortos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Sep 2012)

fuera de IAG con un 5.5% de plusvies, para el fin de semana..... yo no sé aguantar los beneficios.

y TR apunto de salirme, me lo estoy pensando, ahora un 2.5% de beneficio.

esto de estar tan "verde" me pone nervioso, no estoy acostumbrado


----------



## gamba (14 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de IAG con un 5.5% de plusvies, para el fin de semana..... yo no sé aguantar los beneficios.
> 
> y TR apunto de salirme, me lo estoy pensando, ahora un 2.5% de beneficio.
> 
> esto de estar tan "verde" me pone nervioso, no estoy acostumbrado



Stop de beneficios y a dejarlo correr, amigo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Sep 2012)

fuera de TR salto el sp.
a ver si cierre el hueco y entramos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2012)

A los buenos días!

Sepan que para los jatos también existen los pandoros:


----------



## darwinn (14 Sep 2012)

no falla, fue salirme yo y subidón...


----------



## paulistano (14 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> no falla, fue salirme yo y subidón...



Qué coño, nos ha pasado a todos, de aquí nos salimos un montón el martes....

Lástima no ser adivino.....)

Alguien tiene duda de que hoy acabamos en rojo???ienso:








:cook: wishful, whisful!!


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué coño, nos ha pasado a todos, de aquí nos salimos un montón el martes....
> 
> Lástima no ser adivino.....)
> 
> ...



Cierre de gap y a esperar a las 14:30, la apertura hasta 9:30 (se acabo), Desayuno hasta 10:30-11:00 (gacelas: donde estan mis plusvis?) luego a recuperar, y a llenar mas el horno/microondas. Quiza una segunda entrada de intradays. para el lunes.


----------



## peseteuro (14 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué coño, nos ha pasado a todos, de aquí nos salimos un montón el martes....
> 
> Lástima no ser adivino.....)
> 
> ...




Otro que tiene los cortos en rojo pero me aferro a ellos ::

Si hoy no terminamos en rojo se quedará en verde clarito porque parece que les está costando sudores mantener el GAP para distribuir el papel lo más alto posible


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Otro que tiene los cortos en rojo pero me aferro a ellos ::
> 
> Si hoy no terminamos en rojo se quedará en verde clarito porque parece que les está costando sudores mantener el GAP para distribuir el papel lo más alto posible



Algunas veces no me pregunto mas porque me di de alta en este foro   

Nos diferencia solo el timing a lo largo del dia.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

la tendencia es su amiga , pero cuidadin porque en algun momento la tendencia se invertira :rolleye:


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la tendencia es su amiga , pero cuidadin porque en algun momento la tendencia se invertira :rolleye:



Puede ser un poco mas concreto???


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Puede ser un poco mas concreto???



no :


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojo solo compraran bonos a cp < 3 años. Si el bono se pone al 4-5% la rentabilidad de las empresas mas solventes estaran de media un 2% por encima, es decir un 6%-7% o lo que es lo mismo un ibex entre 8300-8500 como mucho. Seguramente por la zona de 8300para el ibex 2600 eurostoxx y 1550 sp esprobable que asistamos a figuras de techo a cp para posteriormente caer un 10%-15%. Ese es uno de los escenarios que manejo viendo los cortos declarados en la cnmv. Tampoco os fieis mucho porque analizar los mercados a cp no es mi especialidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Bueno, no esta mal. Yo de todas formas creo que con la tormenta monetaria que viene lo mejor que puede hacer la gente es estar en bolsa ahora mismo. Y no te digo que lleguemos a los 16K otra vez.... pero yo creo que de 10K pasamos de sobra.

Ahora, que Doctores tiene la Santa Madre Iglesia.

LIBRO DE LOS SALMOS

22:17 Me rodea una jauría de perros, me asalta una banda de malhechores;
taladran mis manos y mis pies
22:16c y me hunden en el polvo de la muerte.
22:18 Yo puedo contar todos mis huesos; ellos me miran con aire de triunfo,
22:19 se reparten entre sí mi ropa y sortean mi túnica.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la tendencia es su amiga , pero cuidadin porque en algun momento la tendencia se invertira :rolleye:



que nivel :

candidato a nobel de literatura


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

dios de los mercaos , te agradecemos la señal que nos az enbiado , con nuestro poco conocimiento sabemos que el gap es algo importante :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (14 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Bueno, no esta mal. Yo de todas formas creo que con la tormenta monetaria que viene lo mejor que puede hacer la gente es estar en bolsa ahora mismo. Y no te digo que lleguemos a los 16K otra vez.... pero yo creo que de 10K pasamos de sobra.
> 
> Ahora, que Doctores tiene la Santa Madre Iglesia.
> 
> ...



De los 8000 a los 10000 con susto tras susto.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> De los 8000 a los 10000 con susto tras susto.



a 10k no llegamos


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a 10k no llegamos



Pongase largo, por diosssssssss, su conosimiento y fed se van a dejar pasar una asinnnnnnnnnn.

oiga, que son muchos %......

Si yo estuviese seguro de unos 2k.... no me lo pensaba ni 0,0000001 segundo


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Pongase largo, por diosssssssss, su conosimiento y fed se va a dejar pasar una asinnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> oiga, que son muchos %......



ya voy largui-largo en ibex 8115 con un par , pero a 10k no llegamos , por estos niveles el ibex es un libro abierto para humilde servidor :rolleye:


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya voy largui-largo en ibex 8115 con un par , pero a 10k no llegamos , por estos niveles el ibex es un libro abierto para humilde servidor :rolleye:



Eso es para mi nuevo .... de repente va largo al ibey en 8115?

Por favor digame en que post dijo eso ....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Eso es para mi nuevo .... de repente va largo al ibey en 8115?
> 
> Por favor digame en que post dijo eso ....



pagina 186 :fiufiu:


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pagina 186 :fiufiu:



Desde luego solo puedo decir que Vd ama el riesgo.....

(si es real ... que tenga suerte, si es ficticio .... bueno, Vd ya sabe donde se metia)


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Desde luego solo puedo decir que Vd ama el riesgo.....
> 
> (si es real ... que tenga suerte, si es ficticio .... bueno, Vd ya sabe donde se metia)



tenemos diferentes percepciones del riesgo , ahora mismo el riesgo es para los 
c-ortos , para los largos no hay casi riesgo


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos diferentes percepciones del riesgo , ahora mismo el riesgo es para los
> c-ortos , para los largos no hay casi riesgo



Su percepcion del dinero si que es para mi muy curiosa, como si fuese algo asin como .... como ..... como ..... fict.... fictic ..... fictici ............ ficticio!!!!

7 posts en un dia, chiao gato.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Su percepcion del dinero si que es para mi muy curiosa, como si fuese algo asin como .... como ..... como ..... fict.... fictic ..... fictici ............ ficticio!!!!



yo solo le digo que el sp500 a roto la parte alta del gran lateral reforzada con un nivel tumba que es el 1440 , blanco y en botella :fiufiu:

la capacidad de cambiar rapidamente de bajista a alcista es por el coñocimiento , solo el conocimiento te hace ver la luz sin dañarte el cerebro :Baile:


----------



## Sipanha (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo solo le digo que el sp500 a roto la parte alta del gran lateral reforzada con un nivel tumba que es el 1440 , blanco y en botella :fiufiu:
> 
> la capacidad de cambiar rapidamente de bajista a alcista es por el coñocimiento , solo el conocimiento te hace ver la luz sin dañarte el cerebro :Baile:



Pues tu tienes que venir de un baño de rayos uva, porque tienes el cerebro frito. ::


----------



## burbublase (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo solo le digo que el sp500 a roto la parte alta del gran lateral reforzada con un nivel tumba que es el 1440 , blanco y en botella :fiufiu:
> 
> la capacidad de cambiar rapidamente de bajista a alcista es por el coñocimiento , solo el conocimiento te hace ver la luz sin dañarte el cerebro :Baile:



Mire Vd. que escribo hasta un 8 post .....

Piense Vd lentamente, la capacidad del sp de subir 50 puntos es relativamente alta. Pero esos 50 puntos son la huida.

Merece la pena ?

Sus intereses son diferentes de los de un leoncio, que por menos de 200 no se levanta de la cama como decia alguna modelo por ahi.

Esto esta en un punto de comenzar gran volatilidad, puede asumir Vd ese riesgo?, Ayer Pandoro le hizo una visita, cuantas visitas puede Vd soportar?.

Riesgo * Nivel. Este fin de 2012 va a ser duro, pero 2013 va a ser mas duro todavia.

Espero una repuesta razonable ...


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Sep 2012)

Buenos días, 

De nuevo con ustedes.

Más despistada que nunca. No se si vender lo comprado en mayo (iberdrolillas y OHL) después de haber aguantado todos estos meses en rojo, o bien mantener.

Pregunto a los grandes ( el gato y su plimo no están en el club)


¿Hemos hecho suelo y ya han salido todos de la trinchera o bien de nuevo en octubre, cuando se compruebe que hasta ahora solo hay "parole, parole, parole" volveremos a nuestros míticos 6000?

Amigo Claca: Deleitenos con uno de sus magníficos gráficos del Ibex

El Gran FranR consigue seguir clavando los niveles, Felicidades

Bueno, poco a poco les iré echando flores a todos, que se las merecen, 

Of topic. Estoy en un territorio cuya religión es el lonchafinismo, la palabra normal es sinónimo de muy fina. Una loncha de jamón "normal" en Zgz equivale a 3 lonchas de jamón "normal" en Bcn y con el fuet ni te cuento. Ahora bien, si hay algo que tengo claro es que con la comida no se juega, lo que se mete al cuerpo que sea bueno.


----------



## paulistano (14 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> 
> ¿Hemos hecho suelo y ya han salido todos de la trinchera o bien de nuevo en octubre, cuando se compruebe que hasta ahora solo hay "parole, parole, parole" volveremos a nuestros míticos 6000?



Me alegro todo bien por ahí Srta. Ajetreo. En cuanto a esta pregunta, me da a mi que es usted demasiado taxativa, o esto o lo otro...

Si hemos hecho suelo no se sabe, lo que si se sabe es que a los 6.000 se salió de la trinchera, muchos bajaron en los 6.300 y algunos valientes nos quedamos hasta los 6.500::

Desde entonces escaramuzas escondidos detrás de la tendencia robando manzanas (y alguna gallina) a Botín.

Pero escondidos con todo lo gordo esperando el "crack" que el teoría se debe producir y llevarnos a los 5.xxx o 6.xxx.

Saludos

PD: En bolsa lo de "en teoría" no es muy fiable.


----------



## Deshollinador (14 Sep 2012)

De Guindos abandona la reunin del Eurogrupo por problemas de salud - ABC.es

Que digo yo.. ¿le afectará al señor ministro la nueva reforma de incapacidad temporal por contingencias comunes de los funcionarios ?


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2012)

Yo se que pocos son partidarios del problema petroleo por aqui, pero si digo que el precio se esta disparando, preparen las carteras para gastar las plusvis en llenar el deposito del BMW. A mi me da igual, yo al Ferrari siempre le hecho 20€.


----------



## juanfer (14 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo se que pocos son partidarios del problema petroleo por aqui, pero si digo que el precio se esta disparando, preparen las carteras para gastar las plusvis en llenar el deposito del BMW. A mi me da igual, yo al Ferrari siempre le hecho 20€.



Pues esperate a ver como acaba esto de quemar embajadas USA en los paises arabes que puede subir un poco mas.


----------



## peseteuro (14 Sep 2012)

Deshollinador dijo:


> De Guindos abandona la reunin del Eurogrupo por problemas de salud - ABC.es
> 
> Que digo yo.. ¿le afectará al señor ministro la nueva reforma de incapacidad temporal por contingencias comunes de los funcionarios ?



Seguro que ha sido Al-Qaeda que le ha puesto laxante en su botellín de agua


----------



## gamba (14 Sep 2012)

Siendo imaginativo, ha podido ir a llamar al consejo de ministros para comunicarles las condiciones, y que Mariano y sus chicos las hayan aceptado ya?


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Sep 2012)

No hay guano, que aburrido está esto.

¿Estan todos comprando, u qué?

El IBEX (ni churribex, ni culibex, hoy en mayúsculas) hacia el primer toque a los 8.200 ¿Y ahora qué?

Hasta el infinito y mas Alla (Toy Story) - YouTube

No se poner el enlace directo, pero ustedes ya me entienden ¿no?


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

Mulder como ves el volumen del chicharribex?


----------



## peseteuro (14 Sep 2012)

Va llegando la hora ... 

salen más noticias sobre el "presunto" levantamiento de prohibición de cortos

La CNMV tarda cuatro años en llegar a la misma conclusión que EEUU sobre las posiciones cortas / Mercados / Elboletin.com


Sr.Botín. ¿Ha cerrado ya usted sus posiciones largas? Dese prisa que vienen !!!


----------



## anonimo123 (14 Sep 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No hay guano, que aburrido está esto.
> 
> ¿Estan todos comprando, u qué?
> 
> El IBEX (ni churribex, ni culibex, hoy en mayúsculas) hacia el primer toque a los 8.200 ¿Y ahora qué?



está ganando la teoría no-madmaxista, como he dicho la bolsa no creo que se hunda, como mucho bajará al entorno de los 6000 puntos si los mercados se ponen nerviosos por un problema o incidente(con Grecia por ejemplo).

dejo gráfico de la bolsa en estos momentos:


----------



## dryzzt (14 Sep 2012)

que alguien me lo explique...8150 y subiendo un 2,80% hoy ,con una semana de bombazos de todas las inmobiliarias creo que menos 1, de risa ¬¬


----------



## Raponchi (14 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Va llegando la hora ...
> 
> salen más noticias sobre el "presunto" levantamiento de prohibición de cortos
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Deshollinador dijo:


> De Guindos abandona la reunin del Eurogrupo por problemas de salud - ABC.es
> 
> Que digo yo.. ¿le afectará al señor ministro la nueva reforma de incapacidad temporal por contingencias comunes de los funcionarios ?



Cagalera, de qué estarían hablando?


----------



## Lechu (14 Sep 2012)

El ministro soria hablando de las energías

En directo. Canal 24 horas en directo - RTVE.es


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2012)

Yo sigo pensando que las caídas están a la vuelta de la esquina pero no me preocupa tanto,


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

qué todos de vacaciones?


----------



## FranR (14 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué todos de vacaciones?



Yo casi, y en la siguiente entrada me despido temporalmente


----------



## FranR (14 Sep 2012)

<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4WJJgft9lHE/UFMnMRjjvJI/AAAAAAAAASY/hdGjE5Oyqcc/s1600/flags_swiss_flag_switzerland_suisse_schweiz_svizzera_svizra_desktop_3307x2195_hd-wallpaper-616977.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="212" src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4WJJgft9lHE/UFMnMRjjvJI/AAAAAAAAASY/hdGjE5Oyqcc/s320/flags_swiss_flag_switzerland_suisse_schweiz_svizzera_svizra_desktop_3307x2195_hd-wallpaper-616977.jpg" width="320" /></a>
Me piro, que tengan suerte. Nos vemos pronto por aquí.<br />
<br />
8.160!!!!! <br />
Pese a que todos los datos y esta entrada del 10 de septiembre en el blog, no me creía esta subida.<br />
"<span style="background-color: white; color: #666666; font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">Escapada por arriba, superando en cierre el límite de subida que se comentó si pasábamos los 420.</span><br />
<div style="background-color: white; color: #666666; font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">
<br /></div>
<div style="background-color: white; color: #666666; font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">
Por arriba ¿Qué tenemos? Los 8160 que<b> mientras se mantengan los 7.812 ,tienen muchas posibilidades</b>. Así que atentos a los niveles de ruptura del lunes y durante la semana a los 7574 (si llegamos a esa zona) que es la señal de una posible fuerte caída."</div>
<div style="background-color: white; color: #666666; font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">
<br /></div>
<div style="background-color: white; color: #666666; font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">
<b>Esta otra del 12 de Septiembre, que nos decía lo mismo</b></div>

<div style="background-color: white; color: #666666; font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Trebuchet, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px;">
"Seguimos manteniendo el nivel para alcanzar los 8.160, para tener la faena redonda debemos superar con fuerza el nivel superior del canal diario. Nos da vía libre a la subida."</div>


Esto de arriba del blog y para nuestro querido foro

HDP me han dejado fuera del contado, cuando vuelva espero que las fuerzas del guano nos tengan bien abajo. CONFIO EN LA PARTE HOSCURA DE LA FUELSA.


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

El ibex peponeando y yo sin mis iberdrolas :


----------



## paulistano (14 Sep 2012)

Jajjaa, ponzi no eres el unico....pasa en las mejores familias.

Ahora a disfrutar del finde.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El ibex peponeando y yo sin mis iberdrolas :



Hombre de poca FE , yo aún las tengo, con lo que he aguantado ya casi son de la familia


----------



## Tubes (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El ibex peponeando y yo sin mis iberdrolas :



Pues van hasta el infinito y mas allá


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2012)

que bueno!!!


----------



## paulistano (14 Sep 2012)

Mis sniace de hace 2 años o mas subiendo un 5%.....bien!!!!


Ya solo falta que suban un 170% mas y en verde!!!!!!!

Esto es asin!!!!

Llevo un 2012 de pm....y aun asi no recupero mis himbersiones de mi etapa gacelera antes de conocer este hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mis sniace de hace 2 años o mas subiendo un 5%.....bien!!!!
> 
> 
> Ya solo falta que suban un 170% mas y en verde!!!!!!!
> ...



imposible es notin


----------



## Tubes (14 Sep 2012)

Tubes dijo:


> Pues van hasta el infinito y mas allá



Pero vamos, que yo soy un pringadete que las tengo con un valor de entrada de 5,10€.

Si recuperan algo me alegro.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

esto es jauja señores , comprad lo que sea ::


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (14 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Bueno, no esta mal. Yo de todas formas creo que con la tormenta monetaria que viene lo mejor que puede hacer la gente es estar en bolsa ahora mismo. Y no te digo que lleguemos a los 16K otra vez.... pero yo creo que de 10K pasamos de sobra.
> 
> Ahora, que Doctores tiene la Santa Madre Iglesia.
> 
> LIBRO DE LOS SALMOS



Por cierto, el que pierda dinero con mis consejos gratuitos, las quejas al Maestro Armero.

El que gane, si lo ha hecho por mis consejos y quiere quedar en paz, que de un 10% de sus beneficios a la Caridad:

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

Fundación Emalaikat » ¿ Cómo Ayudar ?

16.	Líbrame de delitos de sangre, Señor, salvador mío, y mi lengua exaltará tu justicia.	
17.	Señor, abre mis labios, y mi boca anunciará tu alabanza.	
18.	*Tú no quieres ofrendas ni holocaustos; si te los ofreciera, no los aceptarías.	
19.	El sacrificio que Dios quiere es un espíritu contrito, un corazón contrito y humillado, tú, oh Dios, no lo desprecias.
*
Salmos, 51 - La Santa Biblia - Bblia Catlica Online


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

sinceramente no veo los 10k , ahora sin ser sincero veo al ibex rompiendo los 11k 12,2k y 17k sin problemas :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Vayan poniéndose el casco ....


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

No está de más que los más intrépidos vayan viendo las posiciones en el bid del libro de órdenes de Prisa. Solo ver de momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vayan poniéndose el casco ....



digame que ven sus ojos señor janus , algun analisis por TECNICO ? :


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

un 0,5% de subidita y ya recupero lo perdido en eurodolor y en los cortos sp500 .

sube putita :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> digame que ven sus ojos señor janus , algun analisis por TECNICO ? :



Una imagen vale más que mil maullidos. Los leones nos estamos dando cuenta de lo que estamos haciendo.







Ahora vamos a zumbarle un poquito para después controlar el SP con velas diarias de poca amplitud con tendencia alcista.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

No se como está la situación en el Ibex ya que por un fallo técnico (ya solventado) no tengo la cotización de hoy 

Afortunadamente he podido ver las de los demás futuros y en el Stoxx veo peponadas como panes.

Y si me espero un poco más en escribir se esperan un poco más a subirlo


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil maullidos. Los leones nos estamos dando cuenta de lo que estamos haciendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tomo nota señor janus , no sabia que le hiba el rollo homo :ouch:

bueno cada uno es como es , yo veo via libre hasta el vencimiento :bla:


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, los usanos son unos artistas. Vuelven a debilitar intencionadamente el dolar para i) deber menos, ii) tener mejor factura energética ............ y iii) torpedear el avance de los europeos al entorpecer sus exportaciones y la consecución de margen comercial al incrementar los costes como en la energía.

De paso inflan su bolsa para que i) no se ejecuten garantías y ii) la gente consuma más al haber menos miedo.

Al tiempo con esta información. Sus bancos se van a hinchar a comprar activos devaluados fuera de su país.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> No se como está la situación en el Ibex ya que por un fallo técnico (ya solventado) no tengo la cotización de hoy
> 
> ...



hola señor equipo de carpatos ::

veo peponazo y giro radical para BRA :baba:


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tomo nota señor janus , no sabia que le hiba el rollo homo :ouch:
> 
> bueno cada uno es como es , yo veo via libre hasta el vencimiento :bla:



Está bien que veas cómo somos en este hilo ya que si un día te cojo por banda, tú y la bandera de japón tendréis un parecido apreciable.

Solo una precisión, la palabra no es "homo", la palabra es "zoofilia". Aunque seas gato, estás seguro por el anonimato :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, los usanos son unos artistas. Vuelven a debilitar intencionadamente el dolar para i) deber menos, ii) tener mejor factura energética ............ y iii) torpedear el avance de los europeos al entorpecer sus exportaciones y la consecución de margen comercial al incrementar los costes como en la energía.
> 
> De paso inflan su bolsa para que i) no se ejecuten garantías y ii) la gente consuma más al haber menos miedo.
> 
> Al tiempo con esta información. Sus bancos se van a hinchar a comprar activos devaluados fuera de su país.



mientras mas se acerca el sp500 al 1600 mas miedo tengo , pero miedo de verdad , temo incluso por la supervivencia de las borsas , ya no podria trollear :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2012)

y dele sin vaselina sr. janus, sin piedad


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Sep 2012)




----------



## fiti73 (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No está de más que los más intrépidos vayan viendo las posiciones en el bid del libro de órdenes de Prisa. Solo ver de momento.



Llevo siguiendo Prisa una temporada he salido al mismo precio que entré, 0,385, sinceramente no se por donde saldrá, arriba o vuelta a 0,30


----------



## Muttley (14 Sep 2012)

Deshaciendo posiciones en Rep, Tel y San...con un 20% reward incluyendo dividendos.

la próxima semana cae ELE (ahora con un 6%) y MEL (+16%)...esperando su mejor comportamiento "en aguas calmas".

Estoy soltando lastre para quedarme lo mas posible en liquidez (menos algunos muertos en el armario que aun me quedan) y que Bertok me coja como trompeta de su batallon.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2012)

ke bestias... 4.000 daxies que diria pollastre, en 1 segundo....

mejor ni hago las cuentas de la pasta que es eso...


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mientras mas se acerca el sp500 al 1600 mas miedo tengo , pero miedo de verdad , temo incluso por la supervivencia de las borsas , ya no podria trollear :ouch:



Si quieres te enviamos un buen "protector". Con él tu integridad física, financiera, moral y sexual estará a buen recaudo.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> y dele sin vaselina sr. janus, sin piedad



No voy solo.







Put your fucking hands up right now. Can you fell it?.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

fiti73 dijo:


> Llevo siguiendo Prisa una temporada he salido al mismo precio que entré, 0,385, sinceramente no se por donde saldrá, arriba o vuelta a 0,30



Sigue las posiciones del bid y el ask. Ahí es donde se ve la señal y sirven para poner los stops.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

foreros desviados arrepentios :no:

bueno una ultima cosa y me voy a pasar el finde , no olviden que el ibex es un indice bajista y que para ejpain no hay QE ni na asin que aprovechen los rallys pero no entren a largo plazo


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Aviso, la vela de vuelta puede ser una vela muy amplia con cierre muy lejos del mínimo y sin sombre en el 50% del cuerpo.

En cristiano, que puede abrir muy muy fuerte y durante el día irse para abajo en lo que parece un pequeña toma de beneficios del día. Al día siguiente velón rojo en toda regla y ya estarán muchos puntos por debajo del peak.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gas Natural activó un 2º impulso por encima de 10,96 € con objetivo los 12,24 €. Yo creo que es un objetivo ambicioso, pero tecnicamente posible al corregir a un fibo +- exacto, siempre que respete los 9,60 €.



Lo comenté el 10/09 tb, Gas Natural después de 2 impulsos de menor rango, había activado otro de mayor a los 12,24. Lo ha cumplido y fuera de nuevo. Seguimos superando el 10%...:::


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

A las buenas tardes... según acabo de llegar le voy metiendo al SP. así para entrar en calor, de momento solo dos mini-cortos en 1472. a ver si tenemos un pullback sensato o ya nos hemos vuelto todos locos...

Como hayamos hecho máximos del día y nos metamos un rango intradía "típico" de 30-40 puntos...


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aviso, la vela de vuelta puede ser una vela muy amplia con cierre muy lejos del mínimo y sin sombre en el 50% del cuerpo.
> 
> En cristiano, que puede abrir muy muy fuerte y durante el día irse para abajo en lo que parece un pequeña toma de beneficios del día. Al día siguiente velón rojo en toda regla y ya estarán muchos puntos por debajo del peak.



Sigue hablando usted de Prisa ¿no?


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2012)

8200, estamos a las puertas de la dimension desconocida. Los valientes que se adentren en el mar oscuro de los ochomiles.

Si tocamos los 8600 la semana que viene estaran viviendo en una dimension paralela, con sus reglas y normas.

Zuerte.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> 8200, estamos a las puertas de la dimension desconocida. Los valientes que se adentren en el mar oscuro de los ochomiles.
> 
> Si tocamos los 8600 la semana que viene estaran viviendo en una dimension paralela, con sus reglas y normas.
> 
> Zuerte.



He tenido tan claro estos niveles como la megahostía del 2013 que empezará en breve..Aqui no ha cambiado nada en 3 meses, en realidad, estamos peor y dentro un tiempo peor todavía. La bolsa refleja la actuación de operadores especulativos trabajando por AT en sus diversas vertientes (chartista, alta frecuencia, fractales, sistemas automáticos, indicadores avanzados etc) pero AT. Lo demás son pajas etc. Qué me explique un macroeconomista o un analista fundamental cuanto de bien estamos ahora jeje?


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sigue hablando usted de Prisa ¿no?



No, hablo de los índices.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Para valientes. Vean Silver Wheaton como se enfrenta a máximos anteriores.


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No, hablo de los índices.



No voy a ser avaricioso... me quedo con los minis a corto... no insista...


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

No sé van a vender muchos iphone five a 600 pavos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Sep 2012)

Entro para saludables y decirles:
- que ganicas de meterle cortos a toloquesemenea en el ibex...
- el plimo de bolne de batería la lió parda ayer,no? Es muy tontico éste niño.. 
- El Hermitage es de lo mejor de Amsterdam!

Cuidense, la semana que viene actualizaré gráficos para ver cómo va la cosa, que no tengo npi.


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

Fuera con 3 puntines... ya hemos jugado, el pullback puede irse más abajo, sin duda... pero es viernes, tarde y estoy muy muy cansado... así que a menos que me lo pongan como a Felipe II, creo que he terminado la semana...


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé van a vender muchos iphone five a 600 pavos.



Yo tengo un SII. Y no pienso pasarme al SIII, Y si tuviera el Ipony 4 tampoco cambiaría. En ninguno de los dos casos veo razones suficientes... y supongo que como yo la mayoría... Por otro lado, creo que Apple ya *h*a perdido el "hedge" que tenía con el Iphone... seguirá vendiendo una barbaridad, seguro... pero ya no va a ser lo mismo...

Edito: yo no he sido, nadie me ha visto, no pueden demostrarlo... o


----------



## Seren (14 Sep 2012)

Virgen santísima, el euro en 1,31 y media europa quebrada cuando se deberia haber ido por debajo de 0,8 hace años. No quiero ni imaginar donde andaría si la eurozona fuera bien. Lo que nos queda por deflactar...lo que le queda a la economía española de sufrir.. el pobrecito español de a pie que se olvide de que la crisis acaba el año que viene jajaja, ni el siguiente. Y todo mientras USA reparte dolares y el resto se los comen.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si quieres te enviamos un buen "protector". Con él tu integridad física, financiera, moral y sexual estará a buen recaudo.



Por favor, no me meta comunistas azules en ese paraiso del liberalismo que es Perú, a pesar de que entre sus habitantes se encuentre nuestro JJJ.

Allí aun se vive bien a pesar de que esté todo trufado de empresas castuzas españolas y haya algo más de delincuencia.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro para saludables y decirles:
> - que ganicas de meterle cortos a toloquesemenea en el ibex...
> - el plimo de bolne de batería la lió parda ayer,no? Es muy tontico éste niño..
> - El Hermitage es de lo mejor de Amsterdam!
> ...




Umh, Amsterdam!!!!!
A qué habrá ido este hombre por allí?


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro para saludables y decirles:
> - que ganicas de meterle cortos a toloquesemenea en el ibex...
> - el plimo de bolne de batería la lió parda ayer,no? Es muy tontico éste niño..
> - El Hermitage es de lo mejor de Amsterdam!
> ...



Que bonito Holanda, un buen sitio para vivir. Yo seria feliz viviendo enfrente del museo de van gogh. Hablando de pisos tengo una duda y como por aqui corretea algun que otro especialista en temas fiscales igual me puede ayudar. Si se paga un piso a tocateja se tiene deduccion fiscal o la deduccion es solo para los pepitos endeudados?? Nunca crei que diria esto pero estoy empezando a ver atractivos algunos ladrillos


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo tengo un SII. Y no pienso pasarme al SIII, Y si tuviera el Ipony 4 tampoco cambiaría. En ninguno de los dos casos veo razones suficientes... y supongo que como yo la mayoría... Por otro lado, creo que Apple ya a perdido el "hedge" que tenía con el Iphone... seguirá vendiendo una barbaridad, seguro... pero ya no va a ser lo mismo...



Yo tengo ahora un SIII y la verdad es que he de decir que la experiencia de usuario de un iphone es infinitamente superior al android, en este todo es más cutre y patatero, podrían esforzarse un poco más con el diseño y por hacer que todo funcione como debe, que no creo que cueste tanto. Hay algunas cosillas del android que me gustan pero en general me quedo con el iphone.

Y la batería es el punto más negativo del SIII, tarda una eternidad en cargarse y un suspiro en descargarse, porque a pesar de los 4 núcleos que lleva no se le ve la agilidad que debería tener incluso con casi todas las aplicaciones cerradas.


----------



## kemao2 (14 Sep 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Virgen santísima, el euro en 1,31 y media europa quebrada cuando se deberia haber ido por debajo de 0,8 hace años. No quiero ni imaginar donde andaría si la eurozona fuera bien. Lo que nos queda por deflactar...lo que le queda a la economía española de sufrir.. el pobrecito español de a pie que se olvide de que la crisis acaba el año que viene jajaja, ni el siguiente. Y todo mientras USA reparte dolares y el resto se los comen.




EEUU y RU están mucho mas quebradas que Europa y coin deficits gemelos brutales. 

El tipo de cambio debería estar ya cerca del 1,45 si no fuera por la incertidumbre de los paises PIGS


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2012)

veo que mulder continua arengando a por el foro.

es usted el azote de los flute-dogs.

slds!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que bonito Holanda, un buen sitio para vivir. Yo seria feliz viviendo enfrente del museo de van gogh. Hablando de pisos tengo una duda y como por aqui corretea algun que otro especialista en temas fiscales igual me puede ayudar. Si se paga un piso a tocateja se tiene deduccion fiscal o la deduccion es solo para los pepitos endeudados?? Nunca crei que diria esto pero estoy empezando a ver atractivos algunos ladrillos



si consigue un precio similar al que estan consiguiendo los fondos que estan comprando los paquetes de activos inmo a los bancos de la peninsula, y le sale un buen PER con el alquiler a 20 años, la compra no es tan mala como algunos le dirian. la zona del piso es clave.

de la deduccion ni idea.


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> si consigue un precio similar al que estan consiguiendo los fondos que estan comprando los paquetes de activos inmo a los bancos de la peninsula, y le sale un buen PER con el alquiler a 20 años, la compra no es tan mala como algunos le dirian. la zona del piso es clave.
> 
> de la deduccion ni idea.



Jajajajaja per 20 pero que clase de profesionales son esos?? Yo manejo per 10-12 y ese es mi limite.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

menuda robasca jojojo 

mira que son..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Umh, Amsterdam!!!!!
> A qué habrá ido este hombre por allí?
> 
> 
> ...



Turismo lonchafisita sr. Janus!!!

Hacia tiempo que no venia, y ha cambiado poco. Ciudad agradable cuando consigues hacerte con los putos ciclistas, culta y rica. 



ponzi dijo:


> Que bonito Holanda, un buen sitio para vivir. Yo seria feliz viviendo enfrente del museo de van gogh. Hablando de pisos tengo una duda y como por aqui corretea algun que otro especialista en temas fiscales igual me puede ayudar. Si se paga un piso a tocateja se tiene deduccion fiscal o la deduccion es solo para los pepitos endeudados?? Nunca crei que diria esto pero estoy empezando a ver atractivos algunos ladrillos



Esa zona no esta mal, pero prefiero otras, como las riveras del prinsengracht y del keizersgracht a la altura de la calle kerkstraart.

Respecto a la deduccion, creo que hay un maximo deducible anualmente, un tanto por ciento de lo aportado con un maximo anual de 1500 o algo asi.

Ahora le digo....QUE HACE INSENSATO! VENDA TODO LO QUE TIENE Y HUYA!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2012)

En Usa pasando fatigas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> veo que mulder continua arengando a por el foro.
> 
> es usted el azote de los flute-dogs.
> 
> slds!



LINK plz, me meo de risa con sus cargas de caballeria....


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Turismo lonchafisita sr. Janus!!!
> 
> Hacia tiempo que no venia, y ha cambiado poco. Ciudad agradable cuando consigues hacerte con los putos ciclistas, culta y rica.
> 
> ...



Solo he estado 3 veces en Amsterdam, es una ciudad muy cercana llena de gente seria y trabajadora. Vaya tela con los politicos mira que incentivar fiscalmente el endeudamiento , luego se quejaban de la burbuja y para que la opinion publica no se los comiera construian vpo, vaya verguenza. La deduccion por vivienda exactamente en que consiste...bajan mi base imponible de las rentas del trabajo??


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2012)

Mulder hace como Soros, si Soros dice que está comprando oro ... :fiufiu: :S

Conclusión: Mulder corto en apple con tó lo gordo


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo he estado 3 veces en Amsterdam, es una ciudad muy cercana llena de gente seria y trabajadora. Vaya tela con los politicos mira que incentivar fiscalmente el endeudamiento , luego se quejaban de la burbuja y para que la opinion publica no se los comiera construian vpo, vaya verguenza. La deduccion por vivienda exactamente en que consiste...bajan mi base imponible de las rentas del trabajo??



I've never been there.


----------



## paulistano (14 Sep 2012)

Pirata no hay qiue hacerse con los cioclistas, hay que hacerse ciclista....

Tomese una birra artesana por mi en el molino....;-)


----------



## tarrito (14 Sep 2012)

Pirataaaa!!

fotos de ciclistas (jembras) en taconazos por favoooor !!

y que estén de buen ver, usted ya me entiende :o

eh! por pedir ... :


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> I've never been there.



Mira que eres fan de los usanos...Un dia te voy a poner una clase de spanglish de gomaespuma...Es un viaje que merece la pena. La gente es muy abierta de hecho aunque su idioma sea una mezcla de aleman, frances e ingles siempre intentan ser acojedores y si es necesario renuncian a su idioma para hablarte en otro que puedas entender. Amsterdam ademas es una ciudad con mucha histpria y cultura. A mi me encanta la pintura y mas concretamente van gogh,vamos alli me lo paso como un enano. Ahh y se me olvidaba la casa de Anna Frank es una visita obligada. Y Belgica si lo conoceras no?? Brujas y Amberes es de lo mejorcito


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira que eres fan de los usanos...Un dia te voy a poner una clase de spanglish de gomaespuma...Es un viaje que merece la pena. La gente es muy abierta de hecho aunque su idioma sea una mezcla de aleman, frances e ingles siempre intentan ser acojedores y si es necesario renuncian a su idioma para hablarte en otro que puedas entender. Amsterdam ademas es una ciudad con mucha histpria y cultura. A mi me encanta la pintura y mas concretamente van gogh,vamos alli me lo paso como un enano. Ahh y se me olvidaba la casa de Anna Frank es una visita obligada. Y Belgica si lo conoceras no?? Brujas y Amberes es de lo mejorcito



Belgium?, i've never been there.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Sep 2012)

Ummm Me están tentando unos cortos en el SP 

No me atrevo, estoy desengrasada.

MM hace mucho que no nos facilita sus jeroglíficos.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2012)

Usa con cagalera...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ummm Me están tentando unos cortos en el SP
> 
> No me atrevo, estoy desengrasada.
> 
> MM hace mucho que no nos facilita sus jeroglíficos.



Como un 5% de caída en cómodos plazos le veo...


----------



## Steuermann (14 Sep 2012)

Hoy han dado una buena subida Richemont y Swatch. Hice bien incrementando posiciones en la bajada provocada por Burberry.

Voy a hablaros de otra en la que estoy dentro y que no os sonará de nada: Dynavax Technologies (DVAX). Se trata de un fabricante de medicamentos. Y su producto estrella es el Heplisav, una vacuna para la hepatitis B que está a la espera del voto positivo de la FDA de EEUU. La reunión para el voto será el 12 de noviembre próximo. El potencial de subida es muy alto si el voto es positivo, pero hay que tener cuidado porque este tipo de acciones son volátiles y se pueden ver machacadas por los cortos en cuanto hay cualquier rumor mientras no se sepa el voto de la FDA. Una buena estrategia, si no se quiere arriesgar, es beneficiarse de la probable subida que tendrá hasta el 12 de noviembre y venderla unos días antes. A mí me gusta el riesgo y, como estoy convencido de que el medicamento se aprobará, mantendré una parte hasta después del voto, y luego ya veremos.


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Sep 2012)

Joer.. ayer me salta un S.profit en Arecelor con un reward del 5% y hoy que se marca un arreón del 10%!!!
merde!!


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

Spain And Zambia Highlight Bond Strains - WSJ.com


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Joer.. ayer me salta un S.profit en Arecelor con un reward del 5% y hoy que se marca un arreón del 10%!!!
> merde!!



Que trsite está esto...

Mire, si usted ha hecho el 5% en dos años, pues va un poco justo, si lo ha hecho dos meses o en dos semanas... lo que tiene que hacer es retarse en volver a conseguir *ese* resultado, y no lamentarse en el 10%, que irremisiblemente le llevará a buscarlo... y a perder eso y más...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

pobres gacelillas comehierba , no tienen ni idea de lo que se esta cociendo :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas comehierba , no tienen ni idea de lo que se esta cociendo :XX:



no le sobra razon :rolleye:

el fin esta cerca amiguitos , el fin del principio o algo asi :Baile:


----------



## Vivomuriente (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas comehierba , no tienen ni idea de lo que se esta cociendo :XX:






muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon :rolleye:
> 
> el fin esta cerca amiguitos , el fin del principio o algo asi :Baile:





Plimo te han pillado, te has contestado a ti mismo.... Ahora solo falta que reveles tu multinisk. :ouch:


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

Que hayamos cambiado a MM por MV...

ayyysss....


----------



## boquiman (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas comehierba , no tienen ni idea de lo que se esta cociendo :XX:



Qué se cuece maestro?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

pero no saben que MV se cita a si mismo y pronto lo mismo con los thanks :ouch:

el que tenga FED en humilde servidor vera la luz :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero no saben que MV se cita a si mismo y pronto lo mismo con los thanks :ouch:
> 
> el que tenga FED en humilde servidor vera la luz :rolleye:



Jato, ándate con cuidado, te puedes caer de la piedra ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

bueno señores solo les digo al loro con la proxima estrategia despiadada del gran MV el que tenga FED sera salvado , de las plusvis 8:


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> Hoy han dado una buena subida Richemont y Swatch. Hice bien incrementando posiciones en la bajada provocada por Burberry.
> 
> Voy a hablaros de otra en la que estoy dentro y que no os sonará de nada: Dynavax Technologies (DVAX). Se trata de un fabricante de medicamentos. Y su producto estrella es el Heplisav, una vacuna para la hepatitis B que está a la espera del voto positivo de la FDA de EEUU. La reunión para el voto será el 12 de noviembre próximo. El potencial de subida es muy alto si el voto es positivo, pero hay que tener cuidado porque este tipo de acciones son volátiles y se pueden ver machacadas por los cortos en cuanto hay cualquier rumor mientras no se sepa el voto de la FDA. Una buena estrategia, si no se quiere arriesgar, es beneficiarse de la probable subida que tendrá hasta el 12 de noviembre y venderla unos días antes. A mí me gusta el riesgo y, como estoy convencido de que el medicamento se aprobará, mantendré una parte hasta después del voto, y luego ya veremos.



Hay una farmaceutica usana que mencione hace unos meses que creo que tenia el mejor medicamento para la hepatitis de todo el mercado "Bristol Myers". No entiendo mucho del sector pero busca informes y compara


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Belgium?, i've never been there.



Apuntate Brujas, no te defraudara


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé van a vender muchos iphone five a 600 pavos.



Janus, el resumen del Iphone de las pelotas es que con respecto a sus competidores tiene:
- Peor resolución
- Infinito peor procesador
- Peor Cámara y mucha peor lente.
- Sistema operativo estancando, android 4 le ha pasado al estilo de Sergio Pérez el domingo en Monza.
- Mucho más pequeño: 4 pulgadas no son de recibo en la actualidad
- Caro y feo.
Ventajas:
- 4G inoperativo en nuestro país y que lo incorporarán con la gorra sus competidores.
- es más delgados que sus antecesores, no que sus competidores

Resumen: Por algo Apple reparte dividendo, pues pq no lo invierte en I+D, ya no tienen látigo encima y por tanto, a vivir. No está lejos el momento de los cortos.





-


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=BMY


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el resumen del Iphone de las pelotas es que con respecto a sus competidores tiene:
> - Peor resolución
> - Infinito peor procesador
> - Peor Cámara y mucha peor lente.
> ...



no le sobra razon , vamos no quito ni una coma , aunque este en profundo desacuerdo ienso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

http://noticias.terra.es/tecnologia...+para+tratar+hepatitis+C+tras+una+muerte.html

Esto si que no me lo esperaba.. lei informes de especialistas el año pasado y hablaban muy bien del futuro potencial del medicamento. Es muy dificil valorar una farmaceutica. Aun asi tienen otros medicamentos que son buenos. Me siguen gustando Sanofi,Bayer,Merk,Jhonson


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Sep 2012)

muy bien gringos , subanme ese sp500 :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> Hoy han dado una buena subida Richemont y Swatch. Hice bien incrementando posiciones en la bajada provocada por Burberry.
> 
> Voy a hablaros de otra en la que estoy dentro y que no os sonará de nada: Dynavax Technologies (DVAX). Se trata de un fabricante de medicamentos. Y su producto estrella es el Heplisav, una vacuna para la hepatitis B que está a la espera del voto positivo de la FDA de EEUU. La reunión para el voto será el 12 de noviembre próximo. El potencial de subida es muy alto si el voto es positivo, pero hay que tener cuidado porque este tipo de acciones son volátiles y se pueden ver machacadas por los cortos en cuanto hay cualquier rumor mientras no se sepa el voto de la FDA. Una buena estrategia, si no se quiere arriesgar, es beneficiarse de la probable subida que tendrá hasta el 12 de noviembre y venderla unos días antes. A mí me gusta el riesgo y, como estoy convencido de que el medicamento se aprobará, mantendré una parte hasta después del voto, y luego ya veremos.



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=UHR:VX

A mi me gusta mucho Swach (Mi reloj es Swach), aunque el Franco Suizo a poco que se recupere europa deberia bajar. Es una excelente empresa con un nicho de mercado muy consolidado (empresa anticorralito)


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el resumen del Iphone de las pelotas es que con respecto a sus competidores tiene:
> - Peor resolución
> - Infinito peor procesador
> - Peor Cámara y mucha peor lente.
> ...



Lo que pasa es que es un producto nuevo y será un más a más mientras que no exista obsolescencia comercial en las ventas del resto de "aparatos".


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Jajajajajajajajaja ya se porque Buffett ha vendido Kraft como si no existiese el mañana. Han comprado cadburry a precio de oro. El knowhow de la fusion tengo que probarlo ...vaya bomba de relojeria "Philadelphia de Milka" jajajajaja


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja ya se porque Buffett ha vendido Kraft como si no existiese el mañana. Han comprado cadburry a precio de oro. El knowhow de la fusion tengo que probarlo ...vaya bomba de relojeria "Philadelphia de Milka" jajajajaja



Conserve el oremus. Esa combinación :8: es como el bocadillo de nocilla con chorizo, solo para adolescentes


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

Un buen grupo para empezar el finde ::

[YOUTUBE]C6muecSNHnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el resumen del Iphone de las pelotas es que con respecto a sus competidores tiene:
> - Peor resolución
> - Infinito peor procesador
> - Peor Cámara y mucha peor lente.
> ...



se puede equiparar casi a un samsung SII incluso este tiene una pantalla más grande y es un poquito más lento


----------



## atman (14 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Fuera con 3 puntines... ya hemos jugado, el *pullback puede irse más abajo*, sin duda... pero es viernes, tarde y estoy muy muy cansado... así que a menos que me lo pongan como a Felipe II, creo que he terminado la semana...



Vaya si fué más abajo... y lo que le queda...



atman dijo:


> Gamesa nos hace mañana los dos euros...
> 
> Vaaale... he disho sin esssagerá... *1,90 *sería asín como un 5%. dejémoslo en *1,85*.



No anduve descaminado tampoco...



atman dijo:


> ¿cuanto tardarán las agencias en rebajar el rating yanky? Mañana es viernes...



Lo dicho, han tardado un día. hoy viernes Egan Jones les baja un escalón, a ver como sigue... el lunes gap a la baja y yo fuera del mercado... cagüenla...


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

Estoy viendo en la 2 un reportaje sobre freeman,thatcher,Bush y Boris yelsin....Viendo la historia con perspectiva nos estamos pareciendo demasiado a la Rusia de Boris Yelsin (Esto no puede acabar bien)


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy viendo en la 2 un reportaje sobre freeman,thatcher,Bush y Boris yelsin....Viendo la historia con perspectiva nos estamos pareciendo demasiado a la Rusia de Boris Yelsin (Esto no puede acabar bien)



No acabará bien para muchos, la mayoría.

Nos llevan directos al caos. Prudencia.


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No acabará bien para muchos, la mayoría.
> 
> Nos llevan directos al caos. Prudencia.



Es una locura. Usan manuales de tortura (kubak) de hace 30 años. Viendo la historia con perspectiva hay muchas cosas que empiezan a tener sentido.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una locura. Usan manuales de tortura (kubak) de hace 30 años. Viendo la historia con perspectiva hay muchas cosas que empiezan a tener sentido.



Exclavización moderna.

La mayor parte de la población ha picado el anzuelo.

Ya es tarde para ellos.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Exclavización moderna.
> 
> La mayor parte de la población ha picado el anzuelo.
> 
> Ya es tarde para ellos.



Esta todo por escrito y la economia es su estocada final. Esclavizacion pura y dura. Lo increible es que ese manual aun existe.


----------



## Steuermann (15 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bristol-Myers abandona un proyecto para tratar hepatitis C tras una muerte
> 
> Esto si que no me lo esperaba.. lei informes de especialistas el año pasado y hablaban muy bien del futuro potencial del medicamento. Es muy dificil valorar una farmaceutica. Aun asi tienen otros medicamentos que son buenos. Me siguen gustando Sanofi,Bayer,Merk,Jhonson



Sí, BMY tuvo que retirar el medicamento. En realidad, lo de Dynavax es una vacuna para la hepatitis B de la que tienen la exclusiva mundial y que, según los estudios clínicos de fase III, es más efectiva que las que se aplican en la actualidad. Si se aprobara, se convertiría en la vacuna estándar para la hepatitis B. Es un mercado muy grande. DVAX ahora mismo no es comparable a las que mencionas, que ya tienen sus fármacos aprobados y consolidados. Esta tiene más riesgo y mucho más recorrido al alza. Su evolución depende totalmente de lo que decida la FDA en febrero de 2013 sobre el Heplisav. El 14 de noviembre de 2012 se reúne el comité para discutir su aprobación. Y ahora mismo, desde un punto de vista científico, no hay motivos para echarlo atrás. Si le aprueban el Heplisav, se disparará, y si no se hundirá.

Aquí explica más:
MLV & Co Sees 146% Upside For Dynavax Technologies' Shares - Seeking Alpha



ponzi dijo:


> SWATCH GROUP AG/THE-BR (UHR:SIX Swiss Ex): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> A mi me gusta mucho Swach (Mi reloj es Swach), aunque el Franco Suizo a poco que se recupere europa deberia bajar. Es una excelente empresa con un nicho de mercado muy consolidado (empresa anticorralito)



Richemont ha subido bastante desde hace unos meses después de que aumentara sus expectativas de beneficio. Swatch ha estado más controlada, en torno a los 400 CHF.

La relajación del CHF también puede beneficiar a estas empresas, que podrán exportar más barato. Y dependen mucho de cómo vaya en China también, porque gran parte de su mercado lo tienen allí.

P.D.: Perdonad si no doy las gracias, pero no me sale el botón de agradecer. Será que llevo pocos mensajes.


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Exclavización moderna.
> 
> La mayor parte de la población ha picado el anzuelo.
> 
> Ya es tarde para ellos.



Se llama "La teoria del shock". Creo que el documento esta en youtube


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se llama "La teoria del shock". Creo que el documento esta en youtube



"Doctrina del shock" 8:

y sí, circula por la internet, si no está en castellano tal cual, en inglés subtitulado creo que sí está


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el resumen del Iphone de las pelotas es que con respecto a sus competidores tiene:
> - Peor resolución
> - Infinito peor procesador
> - Peor Cámara y mucha peor lente.
> ...



Ya, ok....muy bien, pero lo que tiene iphone es que sus usuarios no valoran eso. 

Al menos los que están a mi alrededor.

Yo les he trasladado hoy a mis amigos iphoneros esos argumentos, o su mayoría, ya que no había visto su mensaje, y las palabra son:

"no, no...ahora mismo iphone es lo mejor, no hay nada comparable, ademas los nuevos mapas son la po**a, está el iphone y después lo demás...es como el mercedes y el seat"

Y por mucho que les quisieras razonar, oidos sordos. No digo que todos los usuarios sean así, pero muchos de ellos sí.

Y ojo, yo con mi bberry de hace 3 años encantado:ouch:


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Sep 2012)

la dan en la 2 esta noche, hace poco o ahora mismo


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, ok....muy bien, pero lo que tiene iphone es que sus usuarios no valoran eso.
> 
> Al menos los que están a mi alrededor.
> 
> ...



No sé si van a quedar muchos usuarios en España que puedan (más que quieran) pagar >600 pavos por ese terminal. Apenas existe política de subvención de terminales y se espera que aunque Telefónica recule en su imbécil estrategia comercial (Gilperez se está coronando) ..... sea a costa de i) financiar la adquisición del terminal, ii) tener un contrato de permanencia de enemil meses y/o iii) pagar una burrada mensual por la tarifa de datos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> Sí, BMY tuvo que retirar el medicamento. En realidad, lo de Dynavax es una vacuna para la hepatitis B de la que tienen la exclusiva mundial y que, según los estudios clínicos de fase III, es más efectiva que las que se aplican en la actualidad. Si se aprobara, se convertiría en la vacuna estándar para la hepatitis B. Es un mercado muy grande. DVAX ahora mismo no es comparable a las que mencionas, que ya tienen sus fármacos aprobados y consolidados. Esta tiene más riesgo y mucho más recorrido al alza. Su evolución depende totalmente de lo que decida la FDA en febrero de 2013 sobre el Heplisav. El 14 de noviembre de 2012 se reúne el comité para discutir su aprobación. Y ahora mismo, desde un punto de vista científico, no hay motivos para echarlo atrás. Si le aprueban el Heplisav, se disparará, y si no se hundirá.
> 
> Aquí explica más:
> MLV & Co Sees 146% Upside For Dynavax Technologies' Shares - Seeking Alpha
> ...



mmm, Don pepito ¿estás ahí? :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, el resumen del Iphone de las pelotas es que con respecto a sus competidores tiene:
> - Peor resolución
> - Infinito peor procesador
> - Peor Cámara y mucha peor lente.
> ...



- La resolución es peor, pero el SIII no sabe ajustar bien la luz a las condiciones ambientales, con el voy siempre en brillo manual.

- No se si es más importante tener un procesador malo pero un S.O. que, a pesar de esto, mueva las aplicaciones rápidamente o un procesador bueno, aunque el S.O. no mueva bien las aplicaciones.

- Hay que reconocer que la combinación cámara/software del samsung es insuperable, sin duda su mejor punto.

- Android aun no ha superado al iOS, y este último con menos recursos es capaz de hacer las cosas de la mejor forma, aunque es cierto que el iOS apenas permite aplicaciones en segundo plano.

- Hay quien se queja de que el SIII es demasiado grande.

- El iphone no es más caro que el Samsung SIII, en precio van a la par y lo de feo va por gustos, el SIII es demasiado 'plasticoso' para mi gusto, aunque esa parte a mi me da igual.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2012)

A mi, que he pasado de teléfonos con pantalla lcd a un HTC, me parece que este tef es la hostia...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi, que he pasado de teléfonos con pantalla lcd a un HTC, me parece que este tef es la hostia...



Yo tenía el HTC Desire y estaba muy muy contento. El problema es que no podías ampliar la memoria ni actualizar el Android 2.0 a una versión superior. Así que ni podía actualizar las aplicaciones que tenía ni por supuesto instalar nuevas. Además el tema de no poder actualizar el SO hacía que varias webs no pudiese verlas a través del móvil.
Me cambié en julio en un SIII (me lo dejaban por el mismo precio que el SII) y estoy encantando, no he tenido nunca un aifoooon, y no puedo compararlos, pero viendo a quien lo tiene, la verdad, no le cambio este teléfono. Además con Android el software es..... de "dominio público" :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, ok....muy bien, pero lo que tiene iphone es que sus usuarios no valoran eso.
> 
> Al menos los que están a mi alrededor.
> 
> ...



Los Iphone me recuerdan a los Converse (zapatillas) en su momento, pues o mejoraron o innovaron muchas cosas como cámaras de aire, diseño, comodidad etc y luego a vivir de la estrellita, pero así que las marcas alemanas, británicas, italianas o incluso alguna americana de tradición, se pusieron las pilas, pues ya no hay color. Yo estoy viendo la comparativa con Samsung Galaxy S III y S II,Nokia Lumia 920, HTC One X, SonyXperia S y pierde con todos en variables para los usuarios fundamentales. Ya no digo con los nuevos productos que sacará Samsung, Nokia (promete cámara de 40 MP) y Xperia los próximos meses, que entonces parecerá el teléfono de Gila. Todos tienen resolución de pantalla de 1.280 * 768 , el galáctivo ip5 1.136 *640 (por cierto, y peor cristal que Nokia y Samsung, más rayable vamos), mejores lentes y cámara (incluso el Xperia S tiene 12,1 MP), la cámara secundaria del Iphone tiene una resolución del año 2010 a distancia del resto.La gente que controla (yo no sé) me dice que el procesador de Samsung y Xperia no tiene nada que envidiar, más bien al contrario. Y es más pequeño, más feo que todos salvo el Lumia 920 para mi gusto. A mi no me vale lo del tamaño, el Samsung Notes pues sí, es demasiado grande, pero, por orden de tamaño, el SIII, SII y Arc S están perfectos y quita muchas horas a la tablet, miniportátiles etc, muchísimas. Las 4 pulgadas decepcionan, así se justifica lo de la "ligereza". Con Android 4 tengo todo, las aplicaciones actuales (en mi caso, plataforma de bolsa), GPS, paquetes ofimáticos, juegos, de todo, y muchísimo gratis o a precios bajos y con un funcionamiento de maravilla y quién ha tenido versiones anteriores de Iphone, me lo confirman, que Android galopa fuerte.
No sé, no le veo nada nuevo llamativo de verdad y soy un admirador de Apple.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Los Iphone me recuerdan a los Converse (zapatillas) en su momento, pues o mejoraron o innovaron muchas cosas como cámaras de aire, diseño, comodidad etc y luego a vivir de la estrellita, pero así que las marcas alemanas, británicas, italianas o incluso alguna americana de tradición, se pusieron las pilas, pues ya no hay color. Yo estoy viendo la comparativa con Samsung Galaxy S III y S II,Nokia Lumia 920, HTC One X, SonyXperia S y pierde con todos en variables para los usuarios fundamentales. Ya no digo con los nuevos productos que sacará Samsung, Nokia (promete cámara de 40 MP) y Xperia los próximos meses, que entonces parecerá el teléfono de Gila. Todos tienen resolución de pantalla de 1.280 * 768 , el galáctivo ip5 1.136 *640 (por cierto, y peor cristal que Nokia y Samsung, más rayable vamos), mejores lentes y cámara (incluso el Xperia S tiene 12,1 MP), la cámara secundaria del Iphone tiene una resolución del año 2010 a distancia del resto.La gente que controla (yo no sé) me dice que el procesador de Samsung y Xperia no tiene nada que envidiar, más bien al contrario. Y es más pequeño, más feo que todos salvo el Lumia 920 para mi gusto. A mi no me vale lo del tamaño, el Samsung Notes pues sí, es demasiado grande, pero, por orden de tamaño, el SIII, SII y Arc S están perfectos y quita muchas horas a la tablet, miniportátiles etc, muchísimas. Las 4 pulgadas decepcionan, así se justifica lo de la "ligereza". Con Android 4 tengo todo, las aplicaciones actuales (en mi caso, plataforma de bolsa), GPS, paquetes ofimáticos, juegos, de todo, y muchísimo gratis o a precios bajos y con un funcionamiento de maravilla y quién ha tenido versiones anteriores de Iphone, me lo confirman, que Android galopa fuerte.
> No sé, no le veo nada nuevo llamativo de verdad y soy un admirador de Apple.



Con el iphone5 la han cagado en cuanto a prestaciones del cacharro. En 6 meses será uno de los últimos del mercado en cuanto a prestaciones.

El verdadero futuro de apple se jugará en cuanto saquen la TV apple. Ahí la competencia es muy dura y los competidores (principalmente Samsung) son mucho mejores que los manzanitos.


----------



## patilltoes (15 Sep 2012)

No soy muy de mirar el mercado frances, pero que os parece Societe Bic SOCIETE BIC SA (BB:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con el iphone5 la han cagado en cuanto a prestaciones del cacharro. En 6 meses será uno de los últimos del mercado en cuanto a prestaciones.
> 
> El verdadero futuro de apple se jugará en cuanto saquen la TV apple. Ahí la competencia es muy dura y los competidores (principalmente Samsung) son mucho mejores que los manzanitos.



Sí, ese es el producto estrella que estamos todos esperando.


----------



## patilltoes (15 Sep 2012)

Apple es un one trick ponny, muerto el bicho la cosa decae. Mas aun sin el amado lider.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con el iphone5 la han cagado en cuanto a prestaciones del cacharro. En 6 meses será uno de los últimos del mercado en cuanto a prestaciones.
> 
> El verdadero futuro de apple se jugará en cuanto saquen la TV apple. Ahí la competencia es muy dura y los competidores (principalmente Samsung) son mucho mejores que los manzanitos.



Ojo, y además que algunos de los que nombro arriba son de 2011. Samsung y Toshiba y Sony están también apostando muy fuerte por lo de las LED interactivas y por las famosas gafas futuristas (con led incorporado, sensores visuales, sistemas operativos integrados, gps, etc). Veo en el futuro una guerra muy bonita para los usuarios, pero no creo que de Apple, sino entre las otras 3 que llevan mucha ventaja en el sector audiovisual.


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2012)

Buenos días, 

Acabo de estar con un técnico de telefónica, me ha confirmado el rumor que lei hace unos días de MOVISTAR FUSION. 

Viene a ser algo así como que por 50 euros tienes fijo, movil, internet e imagenio. Se pueden añadir líneas de movil por 20 euros al mes. Muchos minutos y un giga de navegación.

Me parece una oferta bastante buena, sale en octubre, y yo sin duda la contrataré (tenemos 5 lineas en casa).

En otro orden de cosas, me ha dicho que para ser atendido en condiciones, por gente de aquí, cuando la locución del 1004 nos diga que qué deseamos, debemos decir: "atendido en catalan" y nuestra llamada se queda en España.


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Acabo de estar con un técnico de telefónica, me ha confirmado el rumor que lei hace unos días de MOVISTAR FUSION.
> 
> ...



Cuando este fin de mes me cambie de ADSL pagaré lo mismo que el movistar fusion ese pero sin matilde por en medio, posiblemente, incluso algo menos


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Sep 2012)

Y yo que ando con mi movil de hace 8 años!!!!.. ni por tener no tiene camara.

Mi movil es retro....


----------



## Le Truhan (15 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> "Doctrina del shock" 8:
> 
> y sí, circula por la internet, si no está en castellano tal cual, en inglés subtitulado creo que sí está



Ayer lo hicieron en la 2.


----------



## Le Truhan (15 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Apuntate Brujas, no te defraudara



Y la Grand Place de Bruselas, es maravillosa!!


----------



## Lechu (15 Sep 2012)

BUENOS DÍAS 


La doctrina del shock, documental completo - YouTube


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Acabo de estar con un técnico de telefónica, me ha confirmado el rumor que lei hace unos días de MOVISTAR FUSION.
> 
> ...



Oferta cara de cojones. Barata respecto a lo que venían cobrando si bien huele a fake. Sigue cara respecto a la competencia porque los operadores específicos de servicios (ej, pepephone para móvil ....) son más baratos. Contratar por partes a diferentes players es más barato.

Además no olviden que Movistar fusión es la suma de diferentes servicios degradados de mala calidad.
En ADSL la mejor calidad es la de ONO.
En móvil los OMVs son más baratos ofertando el mismo o mejor servicio.
En TV es mucho mejor Digital+

Enhorabuena a quienes tengan que bregarse con el canal de atención telefónico. Disfruten lo contratado.


----------



## Lechu (15 Sep 2012)

Doblado al Español 


La doctrina del shock - (documental completo doblado al español) - YouTube


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y yo que ando con mi movil de hace 8 años!!!!.. ni por tener no tiene camara.
> 
> Mi movil es retro....



No te preocupes, los nuevos también pueden adaptarse para que te sientas cómodo:







:XX:


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No te preocupes, los nuevos también pueden adaptarse para que te sientas cómodo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que recuerdos....Gracias a esa marcacion que existia antiguamente tengo una anecdota: Un amigo de la familia hace años estaba muy preocupado porque su mujer se gastaba cifras como poco indecentes(no existia la tarifa plana)... El hombre que a picaro no habia quien le ganase un buen dia se le ocurrio plantar un candado en el numero 1 asi la ruedecilla no podia girar. 

En internet hay ejemplos....Por lo visto mas gente tuvo esa ocurrencia


http://www.forodecostarica.com/attachments/168743d1320545569-top-5-poladas-segun-repretel-1515.jpg


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Sep 2012)

buenos días.

Está saliendo de windows en la tv en rueda de prensa en 24h.

no se para que pongo nada, que se me quitan las ganas de comer


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que recuerdos....Gracias a esa marcacion que existia antiguamente tengo una anecdota: Un amigo de la familia hace años estaba muy preocupado porque su mujer se gastaba cifras como poco indecentes(no existia la tarifa plana)... El hombre que a picaro no habia quien le ganase un buen dia se le ocurrio plantar un candado en el numero 1 asi la ruedecilla no podia girar.
> 
> En internet hay ejemplos....Por lo visto mas gente tuvo esa ocurrencia
> 
> ...



Era bastante habitual hacer eso por aquella época, también 'marcar' el número con el botón que colgaba el teléfono para saltarse el candado


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> buenos días.
> 
> Está saliendo de windows en la tv en rueda de prensa en 24h.
> 
> no se para que pongo nada, que se me quitan las ganas de comer



Pruebe a poner en silencio la tv y ponga de fondo alguna banda sonora de los Marx ,Chaplin o de algun circo. La diversion estara garantizada


----------



## Arminio_borrado (15 Sep 2012)

En mi opinión, no hay que tomar el tema apple como un tema de prestaciones,sino que es otra cosa distinta. Se trata más de lo que se hablaba en economía de la empresa cuando se trataba el tema de la competitividad, de la estrategia de marketing y de la exclusividad de marca, el objetivo de conseguir meter en la cabeza de la gente que el producto de la marca x te otorga un status social, te hace más guay. Y en eso apple han sido unos maestros, lo han bordado. 

Porque si es por prestaciones :


----------



## vermer (15 Sep 2012)

Por si le vale a alguien, porque de bolsa no llego ni a bebé de gacela aún.

Yo pago con Movistar 19.9 por ADSL más 7 euros por línea (al renegociar cada año me dejan la cuota de línea en la mitad)
Y pago 9 euros por el móvil PEEERO me regalan la conexión inalámbrica con lápiz USB: sólo 100 MB a alta velocidad pero el resto SIN LÍMITE a 128kbps. No es gran cosa pero vale para el uso que le doy.

No obstante quien navegue mucho con móvil/tablet debe mirar en simyo, pepehone, etc (xataka suele publicar comparativas aunque es mejor ir a las webs repectivas)

Y del IBEX me salí tras el arreón final con un sudor frío, fruto de una visita de ese que llamáis Pandoro que se compensó con algunas pequeñas alegrías.

Una duda que me asalta (una entre miles):
- Jazztel, que no pasa de 4'60 ni que la maten ¿no parece ir a contrapelo del resto de valores?¿Se le espera también un rebajón? Son las últimas de filipinas y no sé si deshacerme de ellas sacando un pequeño beneficio, a la espera de acontecimientos

Un saludo a todos y gracias por lo mucho que aportáis (aunque me entero de la mitad, todo sea dicho)


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2012)

Mulder ¿al final el volumen de futuros en en Stoxx quedo igual?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Sep 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Por si le vale a alguien, porque de bolsa no llego ni a bebé de gacela aún.
> 
> Yo pago con Movistar 19.9 por ADSL más 7 euros por línea (al renegociar cada año me dejan la cuota de línea en la mitad)
> Y pago 9 euros por el móvil PEEERO me regalan la conexión inalámbrica con lápiz USB: sólo 100 MB a alta velocidad pero el resto SIN LÍMITE a 128kbps. No es gran cosa pero vale para el uso que le doy.
> ...



Es un cierre que llevo esperando una semana, a ver si se produce y activa el doble suelo en los 4 €.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Oferta cara de cojones. Barata respecto a lo que venían cobrando si bien huele a fake. Sigue cara respecto a la competencia porque los operadores específicos de servicios (ej, pepephone para móvil ....) son más baratos. Contratar por partes a diferentes players es más barato.
> 
> Además no olviden que Movistar fusión es la suma de diferentes servicios degradados de mala calidad.
> En ADSL la mejor calidad es la de ONO.
> ...



Cara, ahora bien, la estafa es que esta gente haya espabilado ahora, mucho da que pensar de gestores pasados y actuales, la de facturación y clientela que por acomodamiento y falta de estudio de demanda, habrá perdido. Sigo pensando que Telefónica sigue sin estar privatizada... (se llega desde donde se llega)ienso:


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (15 Sep 2012)

El mercado entra en una fase alcista de calado - CincoDías.com

*El mercado entra en una fase alcista de calado*
Los bancos centrales aceleran las compras de deuda
Cárpatos - 15/09/2012 - 07:00

...

En los mercados puede que haya un antes y un después durante bastante tiempo de esta semana. Y es que los bancos centrales han decidido terminar como en la anécdota con la confusión y caos reinante y tomar medidas contundentes a ambas orillas del Atlántico. Las medidas del BCE de compras de bonos previa petición de ayuda y condicionalidad, y la QE3 de la Reserva Federal, podrán ser mejor o peor desde el punto de vista macro, no entraremos aquí a valorarlo. Pero desde el punto de vista de lo que van a hacer la Bolsas, nos interesa mucho porque para los próximos meses son muy alcistas, como se ha visto esta semana.

*Hay que recordar lo que ha sucedido con los LTRO del BCE, o con las dos QE anteriores de la Fed. En todos los casos las Bolsas lo celebraron por todo lo alto durante meses. Es mucha liquidez que entrará diariamente en el caso de la QE3, nada menos que 85.000 millones de dólares mensuales. *

...

La semana que viene no es una cualquiera para las Bolsas. Es semana de vencimiento de derivados bursátiles trimestral, lo cual casi siempre da pie a muchas cosas extrañas y manipulaciones. Es destacable igualmente que si vemos el comportamiento semanal de las manos más fuertes, este ha sido claramente alcista con las ventas menores en más de año y medio, lo cual es bueno para las Bolsas.


LIBRO DE LOS SALMOS

107:33 Él hizo de los ríos un desierto y de los oasis, una tierra estéril;
107:34 transformó el suelo fértil en una salina, por la maldad de sus habitantes.
107:35 Convirtió el desierto en un lago, y la tierra reseca en un oasis:
107:36 allí puso a los hambrientos, y ellos fundaron una ciudad habitable.
107:37 Sembraron campos y plantaron viñas, que produjeron frutos en las cosechas;
107:38 él los bendijo y se multiplicaron, y no dejó que les faltara el ganado.
107:39 Cuando eran pocos, y estaban abatidos por el peso de la desgracia y la aflicción,
*107:40 el que cubre de vergüenza a los príncipes y los extravía por un desierto sin huellas,
107:41 levantó a los pobres de la miseria y multiplicó sus familias como rebaños.
107:42 Que los justos lo vean y se alegren, y enmudezcan todos los malvados.
107:43 El que es sabio, que retenga estas cosas y comprenda la misericordia del Señor. 
*

PD: Que de la QE3 salga algo bueno. Al menos vuestro 10%.
https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx
Fundación Emalaikat


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Oferta cara de cojones. Barata respecto a lo que venían cobrando si bien huele a fake. Sigue cara respecto a la competencia porque los operadores específicos de servicios (ej, pepephone para móvil ....) son más baratos. Contratar por partes a diferentes players es más barato.
> 
> Además no olviden que Movistar fusión es la suma de diferentes servicios degradados de mala calidad.
> En ADSL la mejor calidad es la de ONO.
> ...



Cara de cojones janus??

Digital plus no baja de 50 pavos con lo basico.

Una tariffa datos minimo 19 euros.

Mas el adsl otros 30 euros.

Son 100 leuros.

Si tef lo da por 50....me parece buen precio.

Como sacarias tu movil, adsl, fijo y tv via cable por menos de 50 euros??

Telefonica son lo que son, pero al cesar lo que es del cesar, con estos precios creo que se meten de nuevo en el mercado.


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Cara de cojones janus??
> 
> Digital plus no baja de 50 pavos con lo basico.
> 
> ...




Ahí va:
Te cojes ono de llamadas y ADSL. Te compras el chip y ya tienes pirateada la oferta televisiva. El móvil en pepephone.

Más barato, te pillas naked adsl bien baratito. El tráfico de voz lo gestionas por skype. En el móvil pones viber y aunque sufras un poco tendrás un montón de ahorro.

Mira la letra pequeña de Telefónica. Mira los límites del móvil. Coño que tengo Amena con 3600 minutos gratis al mes a cambio de la cuota de 19,95 euros. Mira la misería que da Telefónica.

Además, repito que 50 pavos sin IVA por algo que funciona como una mierda de pato y que cuando tienes un problema no tienes cojones a que alguien competente te atienda .......... ES CARO.

Por cierto, no termino de entender cómo la gente quiere TV de pago cuando tenemos internet lleno hasta arriba, tenemos youtube y los canales dedicados, tenemos la TDT que hay canales para aburrir ...... Señores, hay mucha más información y de calidad que la que somos capaces de absorber. Si es por las peliculas de guarras, también están gratis en internet.

Creo que pocos conocen la experiencia completa google (y sus contenidos de consumo digital).


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2012)

Todo lo que venga del fracasado monopolio patrio es una puta mierda.

Simplemente: no son competitivos y siempre habrá alguna oferta más barata de sus competidores.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Sep 2012)

Janus, ¿cómo ves a FSLR? después de subidón que ha dado

maximo anterior, anda por 26.3$


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo ves a FSLR? después de subidón que ha dado
> 
> maximo anterior, anda por 26.3$



Es muy muy alcista. El siguiente reto es superar los máximos anteriores.
Se la juega en el próximo guiadance. Si sale bueno, lo llevarán hasta más de 40 y machacarán a los cortos. Aparecerá una fuerta compradora brutal por parte de i) quienes vayan a ir a largo plazo y ii) por quienes tengan que cerrar sus cortos.


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2012)

Pero Janus, me estas dando la razon...me estas diciendo que pille ono y adsl....no lo se pero minimo se va a 30 euros, mas los 19 de amena......son 50 pavos ya, y encima metiendome en rollos de piratear chips para tv, y sin tarifa de datos para el movil.

Lo dicho, ahora mismo no hay oferta que cubra fijo, adsl, movil y tv.

De acuerdo que la tdt tiene muchos canales, ok....pero no es como todo, si quieres ciertos contenidos, hay que pagarlos.

Y lo de los 3600 minutos de amena me parece perfecto, si los utilizas, claro...yo no hablo mas de 500 min por lo que me da igual que en otro sitio me ofrezcan 3600 minutos....a partir de octubre tef pone 500 min mas 1gb de datos a 20 euros. Ahora mismo es muy dificil encontrar algo asi.

Y lo del servicio de atencion, ya sabeis....pedid que os atiendan en catalan y os atiende un hispanistani ;-)


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero Janus, me estas dando la razon...me estas diciendo que pille ono y adsl....no lo se pero minimo se va a 30 euros, mas los 19 de amena......son 50 pavos ya, y encima metiendome en rollos de piratear chips para tv, y sin tarifa de datos para el movil.
> 
> Lo dicho, ahora mismo no hay oferta que cubra fijo, adsl, movil y tv.
> 
> ...



Creo que es mas barato orange. Ademas al tener movil y fijo te tienes descuentos. Igual me cambio a Orange. Yoigo me tiene harto llevo 4 meses pidiendo el cambio de tarjeta a contrato y nunca lo hacen. Ademas el fijo es un poco mas barato que movistar (yo tengo el duo a 19 eu)


----------



## Janus (15 Sep 2012)

Por favor, leed la letra pequeña.

No sean pardillos.


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2012)

Claro, antes de hacer nada con mivistar fusioin o leches se mirara todo.

Por cierto, ando de copas por la latina, hemos venido desde castellana y lo tienen todo acordonado. Nos han dejado pasar porque se han tragado que "vamos al palace"....por lo menos 30 lecheras entre congreso y sol.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2012)

Juas, cuando era joven (aún más que el bachiller Claca actualmente) e iba de hoteles siempre te encontrabas un teléfono en medio de un pasillo con el candadito puesto.
¿Sabes qué podías llamar por pulsos? Dándole a las patillas del teléfono marcabas números, X tics pausa X tics pausa X tics...... :XX: Otro día te cuento como llamaba gratis desde cabinas telefónicas simulando que caían dos monedas de 5 pesetas 




ponzi dijo:


> Que recuerdos....Gracias a esa marcacion que existia antiguamente tengo una anecdota: Un amigo de la familia hace años estaba muy preocupado porque su mujer se gastaba cifras como poco indecentes(no existia la tarifa plana)... El hombre que a picaro no habia quien le ganase un buen dia se le ocurrio plantar un candado en el numero 1 asi la ruedecilla no podia girar.
> 
> En internet hay ejemplos....Por lo visto mas gente tuvo esa ocurrencia
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2012)

Había una oferta de ONO hasta el 3 de septiembre: cable 30mb+tele por 25€ más IVA. Yoigo 9€+IVA 1gb de datos en móvil. Yo no llamo por voz, Viber o Skype. No envío sms: sólo whatsup y no miro la tele, como dice Janus es imposible, me faltan horas al día para revisar correo, artículos y mirar historias personales, además limpia la arena del jato cuando se pone cortilargo y saca el mocho cuando le salta el SL de las bolas de pelo larguicortas y vomita en el pasillo :: Mardito Jato 

50 euros + IVA, son muchos euros.



paulistano dijo:


> Pero Janus, me estas dando la razon...me estas diciendo que pille ono y adsl....no lo se pero minimo se va a 30 euros, mas los 19 de amena......son 50 pavos ya, y encima metiendome en rollos de piratear chips para tv, y sin tarifa de datos para el movil.


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Juas, cuando era joven (aún más que el bachiller Claca actualmente) e iba de hoteles siempre te encontrabas un teléfono en medio de un pasillo con el candadito puesto.
> ¿Sabes qué podías llamar por pulsos? Dándole a las patillas del teléfono marcabas números, X tics pausa X tics pausa X tics...... :XX: Otro día te cuento como llamaba gratis desde cabinas telefónicas simulando que caían dos monedas de 5 pesetas



cuente, cuente ... como conocimientos de historia de la edad de bronce, me parece interesante 

en serio, cuente o enlace 8:


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Había una oferta de ONO hasta el 3 de septiembre: cable 30mb+tele por 25€ más IVA. Yoigo 9€+IVA 1gb de datos en móvil. Yo no llamo por voz, Viber o Skype. No envío sms: sólo whatsup y no miro la tele, como dice Janus es imposible, me faltan horas al día para revisar correo, artículos y mirar historias personales, además limpia la arena del jato cuando se pone cortilargo y saca el mocho cuando le salta el SL de las bolas de pelo larguicortas y vomita en el pasillo :: Mardito Jato
> 
> 50 euros + IVA, son muchos euros.



mire la tarifa tuenti con 1gb en datos = 6€, que con iva son 7.26

luego llamadas 3.63 cent/min iva incluido, establecimiento de llamada 18.15 cent. con iva
sms 9.68 cent con iva

puede ser en prepago y el bono de datos de 1 gb se puede renovar o no, según se quiera y se sigue con las mismas condiciones para solo llamadas.
permite voip sin pagar ese extra, no como yoigo p.e

ya sé que es del Alierto y del Urdanga y etc pero es una opción a tener en cuenta


----------



## gamba (15 Sep 2012)

En unos minutos empieza en la sexta 3 Harry el sucio. Do you feel lucky, punk?


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> cuente, cuente ... como conocimientos de historia de la edad de bronce, me parece interesante
> 
> en serio, cuente o enlace 8:



jajajaja

Pues se trataba de llamar sin poner dinero y justo cuando descolgaba el interlocutor le dabas dos veces muy rápido a la palanca donde se colgaba el auricular (desconozco como se llama :, así la cabina entendía que le caían un par de monedas de 5 pesetas y podías hablar casi dos minutos (llamada local).
Más reciente, pero aún yendo al instituto aprendí a utilizar Blue Box, conectarme al par 22 de la caja de timofonica, comprar números de tarjetas AT&T robadas, etc... para llamar a BBS americanas y bajarme las novedades para PC y Amiga ::

Qué tiempos de outlaw!


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> Pues se trataba de llamar sin poner dinero y justo cuando descolgaba el interlocutor le dabas dos veces muy rápido a la palanca donde se colgaba el auricular (desconozco como se llama :, así la cabina entendía que le caían un par de monedas de 5 pesetas y podías hablar casi dos minutos (llamada local).
> Más reciente, pero aún yendo al instituto aprendí a utilizar Blue Box, conectarme al par 22 de la caja de timofonica, comprar números de tarjetas AT&T robadas, etc... para llamar a BBS americanas y bajarme las novedades para PC y Amiga ::
> ...



jojojo

lo de las 5 pesetas lo he entendido, lo otro me suena de lejos pero al poner datos, le voy a echar un vistazo por internet.

p.d; cuidado con lo que postea, no creo que haya prescrito el/los delitos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Acabo de estar con un técnico de telefónica, me ha confirmado el rumor que lei hace unos días de MOVISTAR FUSION.
> 
> ...



Cuánto tiempo es? a mi me parece que siempre que veo una oferta de telefónica o movistar, a primera vista me congratula bastante pero luego acabo decidiéndome por las 3 o 4 de siempre (mi regional gallega: R, jazztel, ono y alguno más) por el sablazo posterior a la promoción.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (15 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> cuente, cuente ... como conocimientos de historia de la edad de bronce, me parece interesante
> 
> en serio, cuente o enlace 8:



Había antiguamente un truco en las cabinas esas donde el teléfono se colgaba en una "palanca". El truco era muy sencillo: descolgabas el teléfono (la palanca subía) y sin meter un duro bajabas la palanca justo hasta el límite donde el contador con las pelas que habías metido se apagaba. En ese punto metías las monedas y las monedas caían pero el contador te contaba como si las hubieras metido.

Luego había otro truco en las máquinas recreativas (las tragaperras no, las otras). En esas máquinas las monedas que no te tragaba te las devolvía y tu las recogías por una "trampilla". Para llegar a esa trampilla donde podías recogerla, la moneda iba por un "canal", por una rendija. El tema es que si cogías una moneda de 1 peseta (de las doradas, era necesario que tuvieran un peso mínimo), y luego la pasabas por la trampilla, la colocabas con los dedos dentro de ese canal y le dabas un impulso hacia arriba (es decir, hacías que esa moneda llevara el camino inverso a cuando la máquina te devuelve 1 moneda), pues te daba 1 crédito para jugar por 1 peseta que metías, en lugar de pagar las 25 que costaba. Ni que decir tiene que el dueño de la sala de juegos me acabó pillando un día "empujando para arriba", y acabé con la marca de su mano en mi suave y tersa cara .


----------



## tarrito (15 Sep 2012)

los de las maquinitas recreativas, yo lo hacía con 1 duro pero por la ranura normal de meter dinero.

la cosa era tan simple como lanzar la moneda con bastante fuerza/velocidad ... no funcionaba en todas las máquinas y en las que funcionaba, no siempre se acertaba a la primera ni segunda pero como se sabía que esa máquina aceptaba duros, pues se intentaba hasta sacar el credit 

a mí nunca me pillaron, tampoco abusaba del tema 

pd: se bajaba uno de casa con 1 moneda de 25 pesetas, se compraba 1 chicle cheiw de 5 pesetas y con el resto, se tenía para 4 partiditas :XX:

pd2: el sabor del chicle cheiw de fresa ácida uummmmm :baba:

pd3: joder! lo bien que se lo pasaba uno con 25 pts, ahora en cambio ... :´(


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> los de las maquinitas recreativas, yo lo hacía con 1 duro pero por la ranura normal de meter dinero.
> 
> la cosa era tan simple como lanzar la moneda con bastante fuerza/velocidad ... no funcionaba en todas las máquinas y en las que funcionaba, no siempre se acertaba a la primera ni segunda pero como se sabía que esa máquina aceptaba duros, pues se intentaba hasta sacar el credit
> 
> ...



0,15 centimos....A no ser que fundas el cobre


----------



## paulistano (15 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cuánto tiempo es? a mi me parece que siempre que veo una oferta de telefónica o movistar, a primera vista me congratula bastante pero luego acabo decidiéndome por las 3 o 4 de siempre (mi regional gallega: R, jazztel, ono y alguno más) por el sablazo posterior a la promoción.



En teoria es para siempre.

Busca movistar fusion y sale por ahi explicado....no te lo busco que ando desde la bberry y me puedo volver loco esperando a que carguen las paginas ;-)


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que recuerdos....Gracias a esa marcacion que existia antiguamente tengo una anecdota: Un amigo de la familia hace años estaba muy preocupado porque su mujer se gastaba cifras como poco indecentes(no existia la tarifa plana)... El hombre que a picaro no habia quien le ganase un buen dia se le ocurrio plantar un candado en el numero 1 asi la ruedecilla no podia girar.
> 
> En internet hay ejemplos....Por lo visto mas gente tuvo esa ocurrencia
> 
> ...



Coñe.. en casa de mi vecino!! el padre le tenía el tlf candado a sus hijos ( que eran mis colegas)..peeerooo...a listo mi colega no le ganaba el padre y el muy cabron se hizo con una copia de la llave del candado utilizando como modelo la llave original impresa en un molde de plastilina... decir que la original se la mangó al padre mientras este dormia, hacer la "copia" y devolversela. La copia se la curraba a base de limar otra llave hasta que se pareciese a la original


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Coñe.. en casa de mi vecino!! el padre le tenía el tlf candado a sus hijos ( que eran mis colegas)..peeerooo...a listo mi colega no le ganaba el padre y el muy cabron se hizo con una copia de la llave del candado utilizando como modelo la llave original impresa en un molde de plastilina... decir que la original se la mangó al padre mientras este dormia, hacer la "copia" y devolversela. La copia se la curraba a base de limar otra llave hasta que se pareciese a la original



Offtopic: *El vaquilla y compañia*. Batallitas de exchoricillos reconvertidos en tladels.


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Coñe.. en casa de mi vecino!! el padre le tenía el tlf candado a sus hijos ( que eran mis colegas)..peeerooo...a listo mi colega no le ganaba el padre y el muy cabron se hizo con una copia de la llave del candado utilizando como modelo la llave original impresa en un molde de plastilina... decir que la original se la mangó al padre mientras este dormia, hacer la "copia" y devolversela. La copia se la curraba a base de limar otra llave hasta que se pareciese a la original



Ese no era un chaval corriente. Era el futuro Macgyber


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese no era un chaval corriente. Era el futuro Macgyber



Pues sí, pero vamos, que con lo sencillo que es abrir un candadito con un clip ya eran ganas de complicarse... )


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2012)

Insisto, a Obama se la están preparando...

A comedown may be waiting after Fed high | Reuters



> *The most actively traded VIX calls on the Chicago Board Options Exchange were October calls with a strike price of 60. Those also had the highest open interest. The VIX would need to rocket more than 300 percent by mid-October, hitting its highest level in about four years, for that trade to break even.*



Edito: ...leyendo bien el artículo y pensando fuera del condicionamiento del titular... podría ser justo lo contrario... ¿que les parece?


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2012)

...........


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2012)




----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Insisto, a Obama se la están preparando...
> 
> A comedown may be waiting after Fed high | Reuters
> 
> ...



Creo que puede haber lucha por el poder allí y que no está tan claro que Obama vaya a ganar.

Todos los americanos saben que si gana Obama, a partir de diciembre se producirá el abismo fiscal tras la retirada de las rebajas de impuestos a los más pudientes. Es cierto que en porcentaje, los ricos son mucho menos que los pobres pero son los ricos los que tienen el poder financiero. Hasta ahora todo está siendo muy fácil en Wall Street y lo mismo generan una fuerte corrección metiendo miedo en el cuerpo a lo votantes acerca del futuro usano.

Lo que está claro es que Obama viene siendo tan populista como Chavez, ZijoPuta y cia. Prometió salir de Irak ......... pero a costa de meterse en Afganistan. Prometió hacer una reforma financiera brutal ..... pero no hay hecho nada. Prometió generar una cantidad ingente de empleo (recuerden aquello de cambiar las instalaciones de calefacción de todas las escuelas públicas del país) ........... pero no ha hecho nada. Prometió una reforma sanitaria para todos .......... pero al final ha generado un engendro que no termina de gustar a nadie.

Creo que ha perdido gran parte del halo de prestigio que traía cuando llegó al poder. Cada vez está más cerca, si es que no ha llegado ya, a ser un excelso charlatán. No tengo claro que los americanos quieran volver a tenerlo por cuatro años más.

Realmente, podríamos responsabilidad de la cierta estabilidad usana durante los últimos 4 años a Bernie. Obama más bien ha hecho muy poco.


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que puede haber lucha por el poder allí y que no está tan claro que Obama vaya a ganar.
> 
> Todos los americanos saben que si gana Obama, a partir de diciembre se producirá el abismo fiscal tras la retirada de las rebajas de impuestos a los más pudientes. Es cierto que en porcentaje, los ricos son mucho menos que los pobres pero son los ricos los que tienen el poder financiero. Hasta ahora todo está siendo muy fácil en Wall Street y lo mismo generan una fuerte corrección metiendo miedo en el cuerpo a lo votantes acerca del futuro usano.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida ....Prometio quitar Guantanamo , y no ha hecho nada


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Offtopic: *El vaquilla y compañia*. Batallitas de exchoricillos reconvertidos en tladels.



lease con la voz del gitanillo de gomaespuma:

jaiiii con el payo tradel !!

tenganos un respect o le enviamos a mi plimo el Richal y se va usté a cagal !

:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> lease con la voz del gitanillo de gomaespuma:
> 
> jaiiii con el payo tradel !!
> 
> ...



hoyga que lo de pinchar las cajas de timofónica es un clásico!


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga que lo de pinchar las cajas de timofónica es un clásico!



pues eso parece )

yo por aquellos tiempos, ni tenía la teknología ni el conosimiento ... porque si noooo :XX:

ya saben; el lazarillo, el buscón, los hveir´s , etc ... 
semoh ejpañoles, chorizillos en potencia :o

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues eso parece )
> 
> yo por aquellos tiempos, ni tenía la teknología ni el conosimiento ... porque si noooo :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Offtopic: *El vaquilla y compañia*. Batallitas de exchoricillos reconvertidos en tladels.





Se empieza con trucos para llamar gratis y se termina robando manzanas en el huerto de Botin.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Se empieza con trucos para llamar gratis y se termina robando manzanas en el huerto de Botin.



Robar a Timofónica, Botín o a....... Endesa :rolleye: es un placer 

La única forma de luchar contra el poder.


----------



## egarenc (16 Sep 2012)

en ningún hilo encuentro tanto off topic como en este.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2012)

Es que ningún foro es como este. De quina part de Terrassa ets?


----------



## egarenc (16 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es que ningún foro es como este. De quina part de Terrassa ets?



Me refería al hilo, no al foro en general.
del norte, siempre del norte...Z.Esportiva. Otro/a mala raça?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> Me refería al hilo, no al foro en general.
> del norte, siempre del norte...Z.Esportiva. Otro/a mala raça?



Para algunos, el hilo es el foro, no tenemos nada más allá [salvo Manuel Rey y Manuel Serra, que son profetas de religión hermana]


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para algunos, el hilo es el foro, no tenemos nada más allá [salvo Manuel Rey y Manuel Serra, que son profetas de religión hermana]



para qué salir?

aquí tenemos de tó; dineros, mujeres, alcohol, jatos, perrunos, choches, motos, teknología, barcos de recreo :fiufiu: , bombillos, frikadas varias y algún que otro off topic 

además, fuera hace frío


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> para qué salir?
> 
> aquí tenemos de tó; dineros, mujeres, alcohol, jatos, perrunos, choches, motos, teknología, barcos de recreo :fiufiu: , bombillos, frikadas varias y algún que otro off topic
> 
> además, fuera hace frío


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



ahora es cuando le pido que me explique el significado de ese "medallón" y empiezan las ost*as, y todo lo de la sala por los aires ... vasos de ginebras premium, revistas de embarcaciones de recreo, catálogos atrasados de victorias´s secret :o ... vamos! el día a día del hilo

:X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

Nomejoda que no ve/lee juego de tronos. Que clase de tladlel antifriki es usted?



Spoiler



hace frio fuera.... winter is coming (versión británica de "será en octubre" :



Esta semana vienen en el ibex vienen baches?


Spoiler












u hostias?


Spoiler


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-37.html#post7060050

He de reconocer que no esperaba tanta fuerza en la divisa europea, y es que la importante resistencia se ha visto superada como si nada. Me he equivocado totalmente en la detección de niveles. Pese a ello, sigo pensando que a medio plazo el EURO se va para abajo:







Ahora no obstante, es momento de permanecer a la espera y comprobar si realmente esta reacción al alza es únicamente un pull para confirmar el posterior movimiento bajista.


----------



## Kenpachi (16 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ahora es cuando le pido que me explique el significado de ese "medallón" y empiezan las ost*as, y todo lo de la sala por los aires ... vasos de ginebras premium, revistas de embarcaciones de recreo, catálogos atrasados de victorias´s secret :o ... vamos! el día a día del hilo
> 
> :X



Con el invierno llegan los hombres de negro.



Spoiler


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2012)

Pirata thanks por los spoilers : :baba: :baba:

respecto a la serie, sí sé de qué va ... en parte por culpa de este hilo perooo no la veo, ni la sigo

y por hoy ya está bien de tanto off topic, cuando empiezan a hablar los "mayores", los peques a callar o


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En principio no es un valor que demuestre muchas ganas de subir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARCELOR:







Ese 5% y sobrado, pero es un chicharro y hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Como veis, sigue en la estructura bajista, ni giro ni leches. Obviamente esa subida ha sido llamativa y hubiera estado bien aprovecharla, pero tal y como veo yo el mercado, este tipo de valores no son para cazar calentones, sino movimientos consolidados superiores al 20%, como fueron en su momento los planteamientos bajistas de INDRA y ACS. Volviendo al gráfico, sería muy factible que tras esta explosión continuara todavía algo más arriba, pero, en perspectiva, está más cerca de un precio de venta preventivo.

Esto último, por cierto, me lleva a hacer un comentario general del mercado. En los 6.000 puntos se hablaba de los 4.000 y todo parecía nefasto. Ahora, tras una subida de 2.500 puntos, con el Q3 anunciado, tribunales que no ponen pegas a los rescates, etc, la gente ya empieza a plantearse si este no va a ser el giro bueno y no se vean entonces nuevos mínimos en el IBEX. Pues bien, la posibilidad existe, porque por el camino muchos gráficos han mejorado una barbaridad, pero a estos precios estamos mucho más cerca de un recorte importante, que de continuar la subida como si nada. Es decir, aún contemplando la posibilidad de haber hecho suelo -que en ningún caso digo que se haya hecho-, lo más lógico sería que el mercado recortara primero para echar a la gente que ya se ha empezado a incorporar en la subida o que, contraramiente a hace unos meses, ya no piensan vender la cartera en pérdidas con la intención de explorar la posibilidad de seguir escalando hasta llegar al verde.

Estas semanas comenté que debíamos cambiar el chip y ahora me toca volver a decirlo, siempre según mi visión, claro está. Por privado he respondido siempre que esperaba seguir subiendo, pero llegados a este punto, aún pudiendo escalar algo más, y ni me molesto en cuantificarlo, porque debido al recorte posterior no compensaría ni de lejos, empieza a ser hora de ir dando salida a algunos precios, mientras las bolsas terminan de desarrollar el techo.

Mi opinión, ya sabéis.


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2012)

Un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir en un valor fantásticamente comentando por ANHQV hace poco:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-250.html#post6312213







Cumple objetivos alcistas justo en una zona clarísima de resistencia. Aún considerando que el enérgico apoyo que realizo en los 8,60 lo podría llevar de vuelta al techo del lateral y aleja la posibilidad de guanazo a largo plazo, ¿no parece apropiado recortar primero tras alcanzar estos niveles?

Ojito pues si estas semanas las subidas van perdiendo fuelle y aprece volatilidad.


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias Claca. Mi visión del asunto es que la situación de mercado es propicia para un "Black Swan": ante una perspectiva de cierto alivio y de mejora, de estabilización pero con los índices en resistencias o en techos de medio y largo plazo... un suceso inesperado vuelve a tirarlo todo abajo con fuerza. 

Desde donde estamos, mi previsión de "trazo grueso" es una vuelta a los 1250 del SP, tras un intento de nuevos máximos. (edito) Lógicamente, si es un cisne negro, creo yo que la cosa no quedaría ahí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Muchas gracias Claca. Mi visión del asunto es que la situación de mercado es propicia para un "Black Swan": ante una perspectiva de cierto alivio y de mejora, de estabilización pero con los índices en resistencias o en techos de medio y largo plazo... un suceso inesperado vuelve a tirarlo todo abajo con fuerza.
> 
> Desde donde estamos, mi previsión de "trazo grueso" es una vuelta a los 1250 del SP, tras un intento de nuevos máximos. (edito) Lógicamente, si es un cisne negro, creo yo que la cosa no quedaría ahí...


----------



## atman (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Jaja... puede... pero me da que no irán los tiros exactamente por ahí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Jaja... puede... pero me da que no irán los tiros exactamente por ahí...



Ná, si era una coña. Llegados a un punto me importa un pimiento lo que les pueda pasar a las bolsas, lo importante son las personas, y esas son las que lo van a pasar putas. 

La hostia que nos van a dar va a ser homérica.


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ná, si era una coña. Llegados a un punto me importa un pimiento lo que les pueda pasar a las bolsas, lo importante son las personas, y esas son las que lo van a pasar putas.
> 
> La hostia que nos van a dar va a ser homérica.



[YOUTUBE]JE6pyPe1XXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2012)

Guybrush, ¿ya estás de vuelta por la piel de vaca?

P.D.: Se me hace difícil utilizar el "¿", pero quiero dejar de ser un gañán


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guybrush, ¿ya estás de vuelta por la piel de vaca?
> 
> P.D.: Se me hace difícil utilizar el "¿", pero quiero dejar de ser un gañán



Yeah! 

[Nuestro idioma es hermoso, pero a veces exasperante con sus normas. Demasiado tengo con escribir sin poner boobies por medio como para preocuparme por los signos de interrogación ]


----------



## Janus (16 Sep 2012)

Los países de fuera del euro se niegan a que el BCE asuma la supervisión financiera - CincoDías.com

Como mola el reggeton de los castuzos. Los daneses y británicos dicen que nein, el amigo Schauble dice que solo para los bancos grandes y así sus cajitas están ocultas del escrutinio del regulador, y España esperando a recibir una pasta que necesita pero no se atreve a pedir no vaya a ser que le obliguen a algún ajuste más en el corto plazo.

Y mientras las bolsas alcistas pero necesitadas de una corrección.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2012)

En catalán e inglés no se utilizan. Solo escribo en español aquí :o



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah!
> 
> [Nuestro idioma es hermoso, pero a veces exasperante con sus normas. Demasiado tengo con escribir sin poner boobies por medio como para preocuparme por los signos de interrogación ]


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Sep 2012)

Ya tiene unos dias, estoy aprovechando para limpiar el correo y este artículo me ha parecido interesante. Si tenéis cuenta de Linkedin apuntaos al grupo The Economist Newspaper readers, suelen postear y linkar buenos artículos.

PIMCO's "Buy" Versus Goldman's "Sell" (Who Has It Right?)

Pimco’s Gross: Fed Is Harming, Not Helping Economy

Esto no es de The Economist 

¿Cómo tributa la dación en pago?


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Buenas noches, 

Para mi Vallecas es territorio comanche, vamos, que no he estado nunca, pero mañana iré por allí a unas cosas y haré caso al "Jran MV"...si no vuelvo a postear de la intoxicación ya saben a quién echar la culpa.



muertoviviente dijo:


> no puedo recomendar nada porque ya dije que no piso un restaurant peruano hace mucho , lo unico es que me comentaron lo del norkys si alguno va pidan un cuarto de poll@ que sea pierna y no olviden que se come con pellejo incluido , es una maravilla dudo que puedan probar un poll@ asado mejor que ese


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2012)

A las buenas noches!



Janus dijo:


> Los países de fuera del euro se niegan a que el BCE asuma la supervisión financiera - CincoDías.com
> 
> Como mola el reggeton de los castuzos. Los daneses y británicos dicen que nein, el amigo Schauble dice que solo para los bancos grandes y así sus cajitas están ocultas del escrutinio del regulador, y España esperando a recibir una pasta que necesita pero no se atreve a pedir no vaya a ser que le obliguen a algún ajuste más en el corto plazo.
> 
> Y mientras las bolsas alcistas pero necesitadas de una corrección.



Lo que teme el rajao es que entren a saco en Bankia y empiecen a echar a enchufados del pp, descubrir la ponzoñosa mierda que nos arruina como país y finalmente que la cierren, sería un cataclismo, se iria la mitad de sus miembros de carnet a la rue, del p$o€ también...y yo lo celebraría con champan (que no con cava).

Algo así como tirar una bomba atómica en el congreso.


----------



## juanfer (17 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las cajitas han estado a cubierto porque financiaban todos los chanchullos y todas las verguenzas, con la información que tienen, eso les cubre sus millonarias pensiones.

Si pasa eso empezaran a aflorar expedientes en los juzgados, y la mierda salpiaría a muchos castuzos.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2012)

buenos días... ¿como de rojo vamos a tener el díaaaa....? =^_^=

Esperaba un gap de apertura mayor... así que habrá que esperar a su cierre ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Las cajitas han estado a cubierto porque financiaban todos los chanchullos y todas las verguenzas, con la información que tienen, eso les cubre sus millonarias pensiones.
> 
> Si pasa eso empezaran a aflorar expedientes en los juzgados, y la mierda salpiaría a muchos castuzos.



Lo que pasa es que en españa la justicia es una pm,si hubiera jueces y fiscales con dos pelotas bien puestas, estas cosas no pasarían. Pero como son parte de la castuza, pues pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Sep 2012)

Hasat ahora he estado operando con ING, pero las comisiones me parecen abusivas. Alguien me puede decir si Bankinter es una buena opcion? es facil e intuitiva como la de ING. Es facil invertir en cortos cuando te dejan?


----------



## juanfer (17 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en españa la justicia es una pm,si hubiera jueces y fiscales con dos pelotas bien puestas, estas cosas no pasarían. Pero como son parte de la castuza, pues pasa lo que pasa.



Bueno ahora les han quitado las pensiones a los gestores de la CAM, esto puede ser el principio, pero mas tarde o mas temprano tendran que hacer algo. Al menos ahora ya tienen un poco de susto en el cuerpo.

No creo que haya rescate si aquí mal gestionan unos cuantos miles de millones de euros y no pase nada.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

A mi bankinter me va bien.

Si es intuitiva.

De cortos ni idea, nunca he operado. Tiene algun etf inverso que si todo sigue asi, cuando levanten prohibicion habra que darle


----------



## peseteuro (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi bankinter me va bien.
> 
> Si es intuitiva.
> 
> De cortos ni idea, nunca he operado. Tiene algun etf inverso que si todo sigue asi, cuando levanten prohibicion habra que darle




Confirmo que con los ETF inversos se puede seguir operando a corto aún con la prohibición de cortos vigente


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias.
Plimo como orienta hoy el día cortilargo o larguicorto.




mataresfacil dijo:


> Hasat ahora he estado operando con ING, pero las comisiones me parecen abusivas. Alguien me puede decir si Bankinter es una buena opcion? es facil e intuitiva como la de ING. Es facil invertir en cortos cuando te dejan?



Intuitivo si que es, se usarlo hasta yo que soy la abuela del foro, pero barato barato tampoco se crea. Yo solo opero con futuros de indices y es muy fácil. Eso si como la firma de algún forero "perdiendo pasta poco a poco"


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

me gustaria saber cuales son las previsiones de los ejpertos para vacilarme cuando se cumplan las que tengo :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Confirmo que con los ETF inversos se puede seguir operando a corto aún con la prohibición de cortos vigente



Interesante. Tengo un correo del broker de bankinter afirmando lo contrario.

Peseteuro quien te ha confirmado eso?

A ver, tecnicamente se puede, otra cosa es la posible multa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias,

Amadeus algun dia dejara de subir? Han encontrado la alquimia del peponismo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me gustaria saber cuales son las previsiones de los ejpertos para vacilarme cuando se cumplan las que tengo :rolleye:



JJJ que tal el finde? alguna gata llamo tu atencion?

Como ves el eurodolor? avioneta ben nos regalara las plusvis del mercado americano?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> JJJ que tal el finde? alguna gata llamo tu atencion?
> 
> Como ves el eurodolor? avioneta ben nos regalara las plusvis del mercado americano?



me dio la gripe asin que mal :ouch:

solo puedo decirles que nunca nos han dado nada mas claro , por TECNICO ya se sabe lo que va a pasar en los mercaos :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me dio la gripe asin que mal :ouch:
> 
> solo puedo decirles que nunca nos han dado nada mas claro , por TECNICO ya se sabe lo que va a pasar en los mercaos :Baile:



Tienes que dejar las whiskas y comer mas pescado. Hablando de pescado, que tal les parece Pescanova para entrar a largo?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

ya tu sabe que la platita esta en los indices :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Interesante. Tengo un correo del broker de bankinter afirmando lo contrario.
> 
> Peseteuro quien te ha confirmado eso?
> 
> A ver, tecnicamente se puede, otra cosa es la posible multa.



yo adquirí el viernes un etf inverso a 50 euros.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Interesante. Tengo un correo del broker de bankinter afirmando lo contrario.
> 
> Peseteuro quien te ha confirmado eso?
> 
> A ver, tecnicamente se puede, otra cosa es la posible multa.



Entrar en un ETF inverso es ponerse largo técnicamente hablando.

El que va a corto es el ETF, pero tu no estas abriendo cortos ::


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Desde casa os pongo el correo del broker de bankinter.

Me iba a poner corto en 7600....casi na ;-)


----------



## Xof Dub (17 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hasat ahora he estado operando con ING, pero las comisiones me parecen abusivas. Alguien me puede decir si Bankinter es una buena opcion? es facil e intuitiva como la de ING. Es facil invertir en cortos cuando te dejan?




ING fue el primer broker que utilice y el tema de las comisiones no compensa. En paralelo probe Bankinter y es el que me he quedado. Hasta ahora ningun problema. Sobre lo de operar a corto con ellos creo que es posible pero yo no lo he hecho

Para cortos (aun estoy leyendo y simulando) y operaciones de menor calado y/o plazo tb utilizo clicktrade que es el que tiene comisiones mas bajas


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Esto me dijeron

En relación con su consulta, le informamos de que los fondos o ETF's, cuya política de inversión es la de replicar la rentabilidad inversa de un índice o cartera de valores afectados por la prohibición, se encuentran incluidos en dicha prohibición, que no permite crear o incrementar una posición corta a través de la participación en el fondo o ETF.
Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier otra consulta que desee realizar.
Atentamente


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Desde casa os pongo el correo del broker de bankinter.
> 
> Me iba a poner corto en 7600....casi na ;-)



un pandoreamiento evitado gracias al temor :Aplauso:


----------



## peseteuro (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Interesante. Tengo un correo del broker de bankinter afirmando lo contrario.
> 
> Peseteuro quien te ha confirmado eso?
> 
> A ver, tecnicamente se puede, otra cosa es la posible multa.




Con ING, aún así les consulté para confirmar y me comentaron que no problem porque realmente tu te pones largo en ese ETF da igual lo que haga ese ETF internamente para replicar al índice al revés


----------



## ghkghk (17 Sep 2012)

Me tenéis que decir quiénes venís con pareja, por el tema de las mesas.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2012)

Lo cierto es que algunos brokers son un tanto celosos de la legislación y tratan de ser más papistas que el papa por si acaso.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Con ING, aún así les consulté para confirmar y me comentaron que no problem porque realmente tu te pones largo en ese ETF da igual lo que haga ese ETF internamente para replicar al índice al revés



No tengo a mano la circular de la cnmv....juraria que dice que tampoco se puede invertir en fondos que repliquen movimientos bajistas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Sep 2012)

Si es que esta medida es tan chapucera que no esta nada claro. 

Hablando de cosas serias, los chinos y japoneses andan a la gresca por unos islotes afectando a empresas como Honda, Toyota y alguna que otra tecnologica.

Veo que el HONORABLE sigue con su empecinamiento del matrimonio. Esto es como las TRE, quizas en algun momento puedes perder pero con paciencia y buena letra, al final las cosas vuelven a su cauce. A no ser claro que en uno de esos viajes una italina te diga ven.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sólo faltaría que aparecieran las papeleras de los gurteles, trajes, los extractos del Frabra ...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si es que esta medida es tan chapucera que no esta nada claro.
> 
> Hablando de cosas serias, los chinos y japoneses andan a la gresca por unos islotes afectando a empresas como Honda, Toyota y alguna que otra tecnologica.
> 
> Veo que el HONORABLE sigue con su empecinamiento del matrimonio. *Esto es como las TRE, quizas en algun momento puedes perder pero con paciencia y buena letra, al final las cosas vuelven a su cauce. A no ser claro que en uno de esos viajes una italina te diga ven*.




Se puede hacer scalping en Intesa Sanpaolo sin vender TRE


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (17 Sep 2012)

joder


mirad aquí


GENERAL ALQUILER DE MAQUINARIA (GALQ), Resultados Bolsa: buscador, previsiones, noticias

es una empresa de alquiler de maquinaria


y mirad cuando empezaron a dar pérdidas :


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder
> 
> 
> mirad aquí
> ...



En el 2009....ienso:

Aproximadamente en el 2007 se empezó a parar esto...algunos seguirían construyendo por lo que 2008 fue bueno para ellos.

En el 2008 se acabó el chollo.


----------



## juanfer (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> En el 2009....ienso:
> 
> Aproximadamente en el 2007 se empezó a parar esto...algunos seguirían construyendo por lo que 2008 fue bueno para ellos.
> 
> En el 2008 se acabó el chollo.



En el 2007 empezo a escasear la financiacion, en septiembre del 2008 cuando cayo Lehmans entonces, el interbancario se quedo seco, con lo que la financiación se termino para todos. Las promotoras sin financiación se quedaron sin actividad.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Lo he puesto en el subforo emprendedores pero aprovecho por si alguien de aquí tiene la bombillita en ON:

B_uenas, 

Estoy pensando en hacer de intermediario para traer un tipo de producto de fuera de España e intentar que una cadena a nivel nacional lo venda en sus supermercados.

Se trata de un producto que aún no vende en dichos supermercados.

Cómo creéis que es la mejor manera de "vendérselo"?

Tengo que hacer una presentación para ofrecerles el proyecto pero no sé por dónde tirarienso:

Cualquier sugerencia se agradece!!_


Y disculpen el offtopic


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el subforo emprendedores pero aprovecho por si alguien de aquí tiene la bombillita en ON:
> 
> B_uenas,
> 
> ...



Reportado por offtopiquero 

Suerte!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Sep 2012)

Me imagino que habras tenido en cuenta :

1.- Cada vez, importar sale mas caro, sobre todo si es de fuera de la UE, los aranceles, IVA y su puta madre, son mas altos. Las aduanas estan poniendo poblemas a todo lo que entra, como no venga el producto coumpliendo la normativa de certificacion, etiquetado,... te vuelven loco.

2.- El supermercado no es tu amijo. Como sea una buena idea, te la copian. Si la idea les da igual, te van a pedir pasta por meterla en sus supermercados. Amen de que esta gente paga tarde, mal y nunca.





paulistano dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el subforo emprendedores pero aprovecho por si alguien de aquí tiene la bombillita en ON:
> 
> B_uenas,
> 
> ...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Sep 2012)

AH !, se me olvidaba, en esta mierda de pais, para que te reciba un mierdecilla de directivo de supermercado de barrio, necesitas echar una instancia e incluso tener enchufe...

Los USA seran lo que querais, conoces los supermercados Walmart ? pues que te reciban e intentar venderles algo es tan facil como que solicites una cita aqui : Walmart Corporate - Suppliers 

Aqui si quieres que te reciba alguien con poder en el eroski o el carrefour la llevas clara.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el subforo emprendedores pero aprovecho por si alguien de aquí tiene la bombillita en ON:
> 
> B_uenas,
> 
> ...



Depende del tipo de producto.

Es de alimentación, tecnológico??

Y depende de la cadena, tendrás que firmar una serie de protocolos..quizá deberías hacerlo a través del canal mayorista.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me imagino que habras tenido en cuenta :
> 
> 1.- Cada vez, importar sale mas caro, sobre todo si es de fuera de la UE, los aranceles, IVA y su puta madre, son mas altos. Las aduanas estan poniendo poblemas a todo lo que entra, como no venga el producto coumpliendo la normativa de certificacion, etiquetado,... te vuelven loco.
> 
> 2.- El supermercado no es tu amijo. Como sea una buena idea, te la copian. Si la idea les da igual, te van a pedir pasta por meterla en sus supermercados. Amen de que esta gente paga tarde, mal y nunca.



El punto 1 no es problema ya que es un país de la UE.

Respecto al punto 2, ya sé, o más bien he leido cómo se las gastan, pero creo que es una oportunidad y por tanto, hay que intentarlo. Lo de que pidan pasta ya lo tengo más jodido:: Se trata de ofrecerles x que lo consigo a 1 euros, se venda por 3 y llevarnos 1 euro cada uno. Aparentemente sencillo, si...:bla: Lo de copiar no lo sé, es dificil ya que nosotros ya tenemos el contacto, la logística y el volumen como para que a ellos no les merezca la pena copiarlo.


Gracias:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Depende del tipo de producto.
> 
> Es de alimentación, tecnológico??
> 
> Y depende de la cadena, tendrás que firmar una serie de protocolos..quizá deberías hacerlo a través del canal mayorista.



Ni alimentación ni tecnológico:fiufiu:


La reunión con "alguien" la tenemos, ahora falta vendérselo.

Yo sinceramente no lo veo muy claro, más que nada por la fama que precede a los susodichos, pero me ha pedido un amigo que me meta en esto con él y allá vamos:


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ni alimentación ni tecnológico:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> La reunión con "alguien" la tenemos, ahora falta vendérselo.
> ...



Ten cuidado con los protocolos que te digan que tienes que firmar.

Puedes acabar en pérdidas en un suspiro.

Suerte¡


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Sep 2012)

Pues para protegerte mas, el producto tiene marca ??? esta registrada con validez en españa ???

Si el producto tiene marca registrada con validez en españa, trata de llegar a un acuerdo para ser su unico distribuidor en españa. Estos acuerdos son muy validos y no te podran puentear.








paulistano dijo:


> El punto 1 no es problema ya que es un país de la UE.
> 
> Respecto al punto 2, ya sé, o más bien he leido cómo se las gastan, pero creo que es una oportunidad y por tanto, hay que intentarlo. Lo de que pidan pasta ya lo tengo más jodido:: Se trata de ofrecerles x que lo consigo a 1 euros, se venda por 3 y llevarnos 1 euro cada uno. Aparentemente sencillo, si...:bla: Lo de copiar no lo sé, es dificil ya que nosotros ya tenemos el contacto, la logística y el volumen como para que a ellos no les merezca la pena copiarlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Si, me informaré de los protocolos antes de firmar nada, por supuesto.

Respecto a lo de la marca, pues por poner un ejemplo, es como el que trae manzanas de Italia...es algo genérico que se puede conseguir en el país de orígen. Sólo que para traerlo hace falta una estructura y tener cierto volumen de ventas (nosotros ya lo tenemos, o más bien mi amigo lo tiene)...y la idea es abrir un nuevo canal y venderlas en los supermercados a parte de en los sitios típicos de venta.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Sep 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> ING fue el primer broker que utilice y el tema de las comisiones no compensa. En paralelo probe Bankinter y es el que me he quedado. Hasta ahora ningun problema. Sobre lo de operar a corto con ellos creo que es posible pero yo no lo he hecho
> 
> Para cortos (aun estoy leyendo y simulando) y operaciones de menor calado y/o plazo tb utilizo clicktrade que es el que tiene comisiones mas bajas



Yo es que creo que el dia que toque bajar se va aganar pasta a espuertas.

Estoy loco y paso de simular, prefiero entrar con poca pasta y aprender a ostias, como la realidad no hay nada en esta vida.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)

Bueno a ver que nos traen los usanos hoy...

Lo mismo nos traen los 1400 de nuevo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Sep 2012)

Sr.P esta usted entre nosotros? 

Cocinan algo los leoncios a 10-15 sesiones vista? Algun leoncito anda vendiendo como andaba comrpando en los 6200?


----------



## Lechu (17 Sep 2012)

ESPERANZA AGUIRRE DIMITE

En directo | Telemadrid


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> ESPERANZA AGUIRRE DIMITE
> 
> En directo | Telemadrid



Querrá ser menestra o similar,


----------



## Lechu (17 Sep 2012)

ajetreo dijo:


> querrá ser menestra o similar,



vuelve a su puesto de funcionaria


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

esperanza se huele algo :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esperanza se huele algo :ouch:



no le sobra razon gran MV , creo que a tirado unas lineas y dimite por TECNICO :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon gran MV , creo que a tirado unas lineas y dimite por TECNICO :rolleye:



Anonadado me dejas, la verdad. :8: ¡Qué conocimiento!


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

a pepon nadie le esperaba....ahi va el tio


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> ESPERANZA AGUIRRE DIMITE
> 
> En directo | Telemadrid



abandona el barco.....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> a pepon nadie le esperaba....ahi va el tio



humilde servidor si , recuerde largo en 8115 desde el viernes :fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esperanza se huele algo :ouch:



Hay dos opciones:
- Realmente está jodida de salud.
- Viene un hostión grande en el PP (como gobierno de hispanistán) y quiere que le pille lejos.

Casi apuesto por lo segundo, lo que nadie puede negarme de esta señora es que tiene gente de mucho peso apoyandola. Todavía no la he visto perder ninguna batalla de las que ha querido ganar (repetición de elecciones madrileñas, calzarse a gallardón, y a rajoy creo que no le ha interesado en el fondo porque sabía lo que venía).

Por técnico en hispanistán en general sólo sale pandoro. Creo que ella lo sabe y prefiere quedarse en liquidez...


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> humilde servidor si , recuerde largo en 8115 desde el viernes :fiufiu:




pero sálgase ya que puede quedar magullado...por no decir otra cosa

Entiendo que va sin Stop loss y que aguantar 55 puntos en contra como hoy, es calderilla para un leoncio como usted.

Gracias por transmitirnos el conocimiento y seguir siendo tan umilde:cook:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2012)

ha sido dimitir y subir la bolsa....


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ha sido dimitir y subir la bolsa....



La fuerza conmocionada ha sido pequeño padawan (Voz de yoda)


http://www.lavanguardia.com/politica/20120917/54350496551/esperanza-aguirre.html


Tendria sus defectos pero ha sido a la unica persona que escuchado decir "La mitad de los diputados de madrid se iran a la calle"


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2012)

AAPL rozando los 700$ en pre-market


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La fuerza conmocionada ha sido pequeño padawan (Voz de yoda)
> 
> 
> Esperanza Aguirre deja el gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid
> ...



ok, pero hace lo contrario a lo que dice, además aunque quiera debido a la red clikentelar no puede hacer nada


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

Hola, cogemos sitio para la movida. Vamos armados con metralletas rambonianas y algún que otro pepino de destrucción selectiva gacelil.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ok, pero hace lo contrario a lo que dice, además aunque quiera debido a la red clikentelar no puede hacer nada



Ese es el tema que no lo ha hecho. Aun asi con el tema de los diputados se le echaron todos encima..Hay videos por internet. En este pais solo podra meter mano alguien que venga de fuera. Para que dimita ha tenido que pasar algo muy gordo. Tambien ya es casualidad que dimita poco despues de conocerse que eurovegas vendra a Madrid. Para mi gusto era demasiado radical y en muchas cosas aun llevando razon ella solita se desprestigiaba. No hay que olvidar que fue la unica que se atrevio con Blesa (amiguete de Aznar) y lleva meses intentando que se recorten todos los parlamentos locales.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, cogemos sitio para la movida. Vamos armados con metralletas rambonianas y algún que otro pepino de destrucción selectiva gacelil.



Joder Janus, he visto las nokia....qué putadón::

Tenga cuidado ahi fuera


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, cogemos sitio para la movida. Vamos armados con metralletas rambonianas y algún que otro pepino de destrucción selectiva gacelil.



la movida de pandoro?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

guano , que guano :Baile:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Sep 2012)

Esto no me gusta nada... los politicos llevan casi dos semanas sin soltar gilipolleces... algo se esta cociendo "en la intimidad"


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guano , que guano :Baile:



Maestro que nos vamos al 1.33 eurodolor


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

ibex de mi vida :baba:

platita en el lado largui-largo :Aplauso:


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (17 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> El mercado entra en una fase alcista de calado - CincoDías.com
> 
> PD: Que de la QE3 salga algo bueno. Al menos vuestro 10%.
> https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx
> Fundación Emalaikat



Y es que yo tengo mis razones como bien sabeis para pensar que solo hay camino hacia arriba. Y la principal es que las exportaciones chinas y alemanas se estan yendo atpc. Y con USA, India, Suiza, Japon, etc, etc imprimiendo dinero como que no les queda muchas mas opcion a los germanos ademas de imprimir billetes.....

Bank of Japan and quantitative easing






*BOJ monetary base (unit = ¥100mm)*


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)

Teléfonica nombra a José María Álvarez-Pallete consejero delegado en sustitución de Linares - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Teléfonica nombra a José María Álvarez-Pallete consejero delegado en sustitución de Linares - elEconomista.es



genial estos gilis van a otro economista-abogado, no por Marissa Mayer es verdad se la llevo Yahoo

::


----------



## burbublase (17 Sep 2012)

lechu dijo:


> ESPERANZA AGUIRRE DIMITE
> 
> En directo | Telemadrid



Solo hay hueso para roer, es hora de dimitir ...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2012)

subanme ese ibex :Baile:

vamos robastita :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2012)




----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder Janus, he visto las nokia....qué putadón::
> 
> Tenga cuidado ahi fuera



Tuve buen ojo y mala ejecución.


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la movida de pandoro?



Sí pero de momento nada de gran calado más allá del intradía.


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Teléfonica nombra a José María Álvarez-Pallete consejero delegado en sustitución de Linares - elEconomista.es



Voy a ver de qué me entero porque ahí pone que Linares ha presentado su dimisión.

Telefónica en su línea. Sustituye al alma mater (ingeniero) durante muchos años ..... por un financiero.


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

First, cuidado con la vela de hoy hasta el momento. Hay que superar máximos anteriores y la media móvil de 200 sesiones.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2012)

ZZzzz.... ñem, ñem, ñem... ZZzzz...


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ZZzzz.... ñem, ñem, ñem... ZZzzz...



RINGGGGGGG A Despertar


Alguien sabe algo de Inypsa


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2012)

eh? que? USA en quiebra, USA en quiebra!!
ufff... que sueño más, estooo...

No, de Inypsa ni idea.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> RINGGGGGGG A Despertar
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe algo de Inypsa



http://m.europapress.es/economia/no...oa-nuevo-director-general-20120629131852.html

Vaya cachondeo....bien no pueden acabar


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)




----------



## atman (17 Sep 2012)

A esta hora supongo que se refiere al SP... y supongo que está viendo usted velas de minutos, pero si se separa un poco y va a velas horarias por ejemplo... verá que esto sigue demasiado quietito...


----------



## sr.anus (17 Sep 2012)

Una preguntita de gacela. 
no tendria sentido cerrar el huecazo entre el dia 13 y el 14 (churribex)?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno a ver que nos traen los usanos hoy...
> 
> Lo mismo nos traen los 1400 de nuevo



Ya verás , ya verás....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2012)

chinazo... ¿¿¿ [vá por ti Reve] que sabe usted de pescanova???


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)

Los futuros del petróleo caen más de un 3%: rumores sobre las reservas de EEUU - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a ver de qué me entero porque ahí pone que Linares ha presentado su dimisión.
> 
> Telefónica en su línea. Sustituye al alma mater (ingeniero) durante muchos años ..... por un financiero.



Menudo carote que tiene







Con gafas me recuerda a...







Bernando y su guitarra


A lo que vamos

_El nuevo consejero delegado de Telefónica nació en Madrid en 1963 y es licenciado en Ciencias Económicas por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid. Cursó igualmente estudios de Ciencias Económicas en la Universidad Libre de Bruselas, en Bélgica.

En febrero de 1999 se incorporó a la compañía como director general de Finanzas de Telefónica Internacional. En septiembre de ese mismo año pasó a ocupar el cargo de director general de Finanzas Corporativas. En julio de 2002 fue nombrado presidente ejecutivo de Telefónica Internacional, en julio de 2006, director general de Telefónica Latinoamérica y, en marzo de 2009, presidente de Telefónica Latinoamérica. Desde el 5 de septiembre de 2011 era el Presidente de Telefónica Europa y desde julio de 2006, miembro del Consejo de Administración de la empresa.

En 2001 fue galardonado con el premio al mejor "CFO Europe Best Practices" en el apartado Mergers & Acquisitions 2000. En abril de 2003 fue nombrado Miembro de Mérito del Foro Iberoamericano de la Fundación Carlos III y en julio de 2007 fue premiado con el Máster de Oro del Forum de Alta Dirección. El 4 de octubre de 2011 recibió el Premio a la Personalidad Económica del Año por parte de elEconomista.
_

Me huele a vende-humos con ínfulas powerpointistas y liberales que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que se dedica, y lo más importante, a lo que se dedicará la empresa. Perfecto.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Sep 2012)

hoy he ido al dentista.

Ya me puedo poner en serio a conseguir plusvis porque le voy a pagar medio chalet al hombre este jajaj


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> hoy he ido al dentista.
> 
> Ya me puedo poner en serio a conseguir plusvis porque le voy a pagar medio chalet al hombre este jajaj



Comes muchos caramelos?? Si estas fuera de casa mucho tiempo cambia los caramelos normales por los de famacia (waves, casi no tienen azucar). Tambien viene muy bien tener a mano un paquete de Orbit para despues de las comidas de trabajo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2012)

Que se nos cae el chiringuito!!!

Como pesa el QE3


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Sep 2012)

Señores se aproxima una megaostia, salgan ordenadamente.

Esto ni es broma ni es un simulacro.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Comes muchos caramelos?? Si estas fuera de casa mucho tiempo cambia los caramelos normales por los de famacia (waves, casi no tienen azucar). Tambien viene muy bien tener a mano un paquete de Orbit para despues de las comidas de trabajo



Que vaaaaaaaaaa, me cuido un montón la boca.

Es porque desde pequeña tengo una muela mal colocada, y por lo visto eso puede desplazar al resto.

Resumen, pastón que te matas..


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

Yo les pediría que dediquen un tiempo a ver Starbucks, su serie de precios y sus pautas de volumen. Algo así como se recomendó recientemente con Netflix.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que vaaaaaaaaaa, me cuido un montón la boca.
> 
> Es porque desde pequeña tengo una muela mal colocada, y por lo visto eso puede desplazar al resto.
> 
> Resumen, pastón que te matas..



Yo si son presupuestos caros consulto con varios y mas en temas de dentista (No he conocido a ninguno que sea 100% de fiar). Nunca olvidare al matasanos que conoci con 16 años (supuesto amigo de la familia), cada vez que iba me sacaba una caries nueva hasta que un dia me cabree y consulte con otro especialista para descubrir que no tenia ninguna. Mucho animo


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Señores se aproxima una megaostia, salgan ordenadamente.
> 
> Esto ni es broma ni es un simulacro.



Es hora de ir posicionandose en Bxx?


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2012)

¿Qué os parece la subida de SOLARIA de hoy? ¿Podría tener continuidad mañana?


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Señores se aproxima una megaostia, salgan ordenadamente.
> 
> Esto ni es broma ni es un simulacro.



A usted aún le estoy esperando con lo del mes de las risas.

Risas, si...de los larguistas. Y llantos de los bajistas.

Como no haya risas me debe un pincho tortilla8:


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es hora de ir posicionandose en Bxx?




Yo lo tengo pensado...sólo que acojona un rato ver que lleva en lo que va de año un -34%:Aplauso:

Igual que no hay que coger el cuchillo cayendo, tampoco hay que perseguir los precios con cosas como "a ver si cae":no:


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo lo tengo pensado...sólo que acojona un rato ver que lleva en lo que va de año un -34%:Aplauso:
> 
> Igual que no hay que coger el cuchillo cayendo, tampoco hay que perseguir los precios con cosas como "a ver si cae":no:



Yo esa leccion la aprendi muy bien hace unos años con ese mismo etf.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

Madre mia acabo de ver varios pisos en Madrid por menos de 30000 eu. Y alguno majete por 80000 hasta con piscina....Creo que el mes de las risas era para los inmuebles no para las acciones


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A usted aún le estoy esperando con lo del mes de las risas.
> 
> Risas, si...de los larguistas. Y llantos de los bajistas.
> 
> Como no haya risas me debe un pincho tortilla8:



The laugh is coming now.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

Imagino extrarradio, no?

Hace 4 años pensé en himbertir 80.000 en un tercero sin ascensor en una infravivienda...las cuentas estaban claras...la hipoteca salía por 300 euros y yo lo alquilaba por 500.

Luego mi padre me dio una colleja y desperté.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Sep 2012)

Replay: Chinaaaaaazo que sabes de los pescados nuevos?? :


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino extrarradio, no?
> 
> Hace 4 años pensé en himbertir 80.000 en un tercero sin ascensor en una infravivienda...las cuentas estaban claras...la hipoteca salía por 300 euros y yo lo alquilaba por 500.
> 
> Luego mi padre me dio una colleja y desperté.



Espero que tengas a tu padre en un altar, se lo merece.

Yo una vez fui el que daba las collejas, pero no las di fuerte y compraron por bastante mas de eso.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino extrarradio, no?
> 
> Hace 4 años pensé en himbertir 80.000 en un tercero sin ascensor en una infravivienda...las cuentas estaban claras...la hipoteca salía por 300 euros y yo lo alquilaba por 500.
> 
> Luego mi padre me dio una colleja y desperté.



Hay algunos que no estan en el extraradio. El de 80000 con piscina no esta lejos y tiene ascensor. Los de menos de 30000 eran los que se vendian hace 2 años a 60000. Se van a repartir collejas a pares...se masca la tragedia. Hablare de la infravivienda del mes de la risa: Piso 50 metros en villaverde 3 sin ascensor 26000-28000 eu (quien quiera puede verlo en idealista)


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> The laugh is coming now.



Entre en los portales inmobiliarios ....vera la risa que le va a entrar


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay algunos que no estan en el extraradio. El de 80000 con piscina no esta lejos y tiene ascensor. Los de menos de 30000 eran los que se vendian hace 2 años a 60000. Se van a repartir collejas a pares...se masca la tragedia. Hablare de la infravivienda del mes de la risa: Piso 50 metros en villaverde 3 sin ascensor 26000-28000 eu (quien quiera puede verlo en idealista)



Anonadado me hallo de la cantidad de pisos por 60-80.000 euros que hay por fuenlabrada, getafe, leganes.....a tiro de piedra de Madrid, vaya...

Ok con lo de se masca la tragedia...me juego el pincho de tortilla que me va a pagar mataresfacil a que ofreciendo el 80% de lo que piden, el 80% de los vendedores lo dan con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Entre en los portales inmobiliarios ....vera la risa que le va a entrar



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-ahora-o-alquilar-piso-12.html#post7190066


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la subida de SOLARIA de hoy? ¿Podría tener continuidad mañana?



Yo te doy mi opinión. Cuando se entra en sectores de "esos" creo que siempre hay que hacerlo en los líderes. Para solares, hay que estar en USA y en First más alguna china cuando toque. Si uno está en carbón, hay que estar en ANR, Arch, Peabody o Walter Enery y poco más. Si uno está en plateras, hay que estar en Coeur y Silver Wheaton, poco más.


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-ahora-o-alquilar-piso-12.html#post7190066



Pobre Animosa


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia acabo de ver varios pisos en Madrid por menos de 30000 eu. Y alguno majete por 80000 hasta con piscina....Creo que el mes de las risas era para los inmuebles no para las acciones



puedes poner la web o la calle?


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la subida de SOLARIA de hoy? ¿Podría tener continuidad mañana?



La gestion interna deja bastante que desear. No puedo dar mas detalles pero aunque suba a 3 y deje de ganar dinero procure no torear en esa plaza


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo te doy mi opinión. Cuando se entra en sectores de "esos" creo que siempre hay que hacerlo en los líderes. Para solares, hay que estar en USA y en First más alguna china cuando toque. Si uno está en carbón, hay que estar en ANR, Arch, Peabody o Walter Enery y poco más. Si uno está en plateras, hay que estar en Coeur y Silver Wheaton, poco más.





ponzi dijo:


> La gestion interna deja bastante que desear. No puedo dar mas detalles pero aunque suba a 3 y deje de ganar dinero procure no torear en esa plaza



No la quiero para largo plazo, solo he querido chicharrear hoy un poco... he entrado a 0,94 con unas poquitas, y las mantengo para mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Sep 2012)

Buenas noches, comienzo ahora a leer lo publicado hoy en este insigne e indispensable hilo. Ruego disculpen el retraso, pero me han tenido que atender de un desfallecimiento tras conocer, mientras conducía, que nuestra querida y amada líder ha dejado la política.


Respecto a la empresa en cuestión: Todas las empresas de alquiler de maquinaria alquilaban a empresas constructoras y han sufrido dos cosas, en primer lugar tener todo el equipo en una campa sin alquiler y en segundo lugar el pufo que les han dejado todas las constructoras pasando casi todo el saldo de clientes a pérdidas.




blackholesun dijo:


> joder
> 
> 
> mirad aquí
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No la quiero para largo plazo, solo he querido chicharrear hoy un poco... he entrado a 0,94 con unas poquitas, y las mantengo para mañana.



PUES LAS TIENES HOY A 1,12!!!!! BUEN NEGOCIO HAS HECHO..

perdón por las mayusculas y tal..


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No la quiero para largo plazo, solo he querido chicharrear hoy un poco... he entrado a 0,94 con unas poquitas, y las mantengo para mañana.



Yo conozco a uno que las pillo a 7 y cuando llego a 3 vendio. Cuando bajo a 1 compro bastantes y a 3 vendio y recupero lo perdido. Yo no me fio de sus cuentas


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedes poner la web o la calle?



http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1439255/

Que algun burbujista se anime a visitar el piso del mes de la risa y ofrecer 6000 (100 eu metro cuadrado) ??


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> PUES LAS TIENES HOY A 1,12!!!!! BUEN NEGOCIO HAS HECHO..
> 
> perdón por las mayusculas y tal..



Mañana se lo cuento... a ver como se comportan.


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1439255/
> 
> Que algun burbujista se anime a visitar el piso del mes de la risa y ofrecer 6000 (100 eu metro cuadrado) ??



Ha comenzado la recta final. Que menos que sacar para tal evento al buque insignia de Diageo


http://www.moet.com/


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> chinazo... ¿¿¿ [vá por ti Reve] que sabe usted de pescanova???



¿¿??

Acuérdese de mi pm


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> piso en venta en calle de godella, 221. madrid
> 
> *Que algun burbujista se anime a visitar el piso *del mes de la risa y ofrecer 6000 (100 eu metro cuadrado) ??



¿En San Cristóbal? :: Que vaya el BBB si eso... que a mi me da la risa 

(Y encima vacilando al vendedor... ya son ganas de morir joven ) )

PD: De los precios de Fuenlabrada puedo dar fe, hace unos días una conocida se ha comprado un piso por 78k€. No llega a 300 de hipoteca y estaba pagando 600 de alquiler por un piso más nuevo pero con una habitación menos, a unos 200m el uno del otro. A algunos ya les empieza a compensar la compra :rolleye:

PD2: Sobre el piso del enlace, acabo de fijarme que lo oferta un banco... no hay riesgo de morir degollado al presentar la oferta. :cook:


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿En San Cristóbal? :: Que vaya el BBB si eso... que a mi me da la risa
> 
> (Y encima vacilando al vendedor... ya son ganas de morir joven ) )
> 
> ...



Miras el registro, preguntas en la comunidad y en el ayuntamiento. Pero vamos que si lo ves malo coges y te vas del notario, no es como antiguamente que la gente pedia un credito pagaba la entrada y ya en el notario nadie se echaba atras porque significaba perder mucho dinero. Que señal vas a dar por algo asi?? Algun valiente se anima a visitar la zona 0 y contarnos su experiencia?


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Cuidado con empalmarse en el lado corto, posibles arreones alcistas están a la vuelta de la esquina. Le cuesta muchísimo bajar. Quizá menos a la plata si bien puede subir dos dolares más.
Es mejor estar fuera si ya se está así. Hay muchos boletos a entrar y hacerlo con el paso cambiado.


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ha comenzado la recta final. Que menos que sacar para tal evento al buque insignia de Diageo
> 
> 
> Moët & Chandon Champagnes: Fine and Vintage Champagne France, Luxury Premium Champagne




CHATEAU D'YQUEM

soy más de vino dulce :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Alierta .............. Presidente y financiero
Pallete .............. CEO / COO y financiero
Valbuena ........... responsable Latinoamérica y financiero
Eva Castillo ......... responsable Europa y financiero
M. Key ............... responsable TDigital y financiero
G. Ansaldo ......... ex DG España y ahora en una división global de Recursos y financiero/consultor

esta compañía no era una telco?. Estos son los señores que no aciertan a ver más allá de que hay que contratar a un sudamericano porque cobra la mitad que un español?. Da igual si es para una asistencia técnica, para una atención comercial, para una reclamación de factura, para lo que sea .....


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alierta .............. Presidente y financiero
> Pallete .............. CEO / COO y financiero
> Valbuena ........... responsable Latinoamérica y financiero
> Eva Castillo ......... responsable Europa y financiero
> ...



Antes de final de año verá un movimiento muy gordo en Telefonica...Por eso estan reubicando al personal


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Antes de final de año va a ver muy movimiento muy gordo en Telefonica...Por eso estan reubicando al personal



La semana antes de las navidades, ya no digo más.

Por cierto, dicen las malas lenguas que Eva Castillo tiene línea con ONO en su casa ::


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2012)

@ l@s atrincherad@s

¿Ven apropiado el chacharín para amenizar las horas muertas?

¿Votos a favor para comprar uno?

yo prefiero comprar el gadget a cambiar OTRA VEZ los visillos ... ya está bien hoygan!

hacer las dos compras no se puede, está la cosa muy malita 



[YOUTUBE]b1cz8IasV4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2012)

A los buenos días!



ponzi dijo:


> Antes de final de año va a *ver* muy movimiento muy gordo en Telefonica...Por eso estan reubicando al personal



aaaaggg! Mis hogooooss!


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2012)

va a ver usted un movimiento..... que quisquilloso


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con empalmarse en el lado corto, posibles arreones alcistas están a la vuelta de la esquina. Le cuesta muchísimo bajar. Quizá menos a la plata si bien puede subir dos dolares más.
> Es mejor estar fuera si ya se está así. Hay muchos boletos a entrar y hacerlo con el paso cambiado.



Grr... dígamelo a mí. Iba corto y en after la cotización del futuro ha llegado exactamente hasta mi stop loss. Me juego algo a que sólo ha habido dos operaciones ahí: la que ha puesto el precio y la que se ha zampado mi stop. *abrones...

Que sea poca carga no significa que sólo te fastidie un poquito...


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La semana antes de las navidades, ya no digo más.
> 
> Por cierto, dicen las malas lenguas que Eva Castillo tiene línea con ONO en su casa ::



Jajaja....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino extrarradio, no?
> 
> Hace 4 años pensé en himbertir 80.000 en un tercero sin ascensor en una infravivienda...las cuentas estaban claras...la hipoteca salía por 300 euros y yo lo alquilaba por 500.
> 
> Luego mi padre me dio una colleja y desperté.



.
Felicite a su padre de mi parte.

Unas cuantas collejas paternas hubiesen evitado mucho dolor en este país, pero, desgraciadamente, fue al revés: "Hijo métete, que al principio cuesta pero luego ..."

Y dejen de mirar los precios, que al final van a caer ...


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

Comprará deuda el BCE tan pronto como *ya* ???

Yo diría que la subasta no es de las pequeñas y tiene visos de no salir muy bien si no hay ayuda... y si además nos hemos empeñado en torcer la mano de Rajoy... y traerlo al redil pues...


----------



## Maravedi (18 Sep 2012)

Janus!! Prisa a roto al alza va por 0,43 entramos con to lo gordo? +7 Per. Cent

PRS.MC: Resumen para PRISA A- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Sep 2012)

La triste vida de una Gacela:

El día 06 de Agosto esta humilde gacela compra grifols a 23,10 ya que no se fia de lo que pueda pasar en el típico més bajista de Agosto (y más después de lo que pasó en 2011).
Al día siguiente ve que el mínimo no supera al del día anterior, así que decide hacer una segunda entrada quedando un precio medio de 23,25.

Esta gacela, que es menos nerviosa ahora y reposada, decide pastar felizmente en el prado durante todo el mes de agosto, ya que aunque su posición bajó algo parecía estar consolidando niveles para una nueva subida a los máximos. Pasó todo el mes de agosto viendo como sus otras compañeras le adelantaban por la izquierda llegando a revalorizaciónes absurdas cuando nadie lo esperaba.

El día 3 de Septiember, la cosa parecía complicarse, ya que la cotización bajó de los 22€ y se dió un paseo bajo el soporte. Esta gacela con nervios de acero y sangre de horchata se dijó a sí misma: "Tengamos FED y que no cierre por debajo de 22€". Y así fue, una vela que indicaba rechazo a esa cotización bajo los 22€ hizo sentirse fuerte y orgullosa a nuestra pequella protagonista. "Hahaha he conseguido burlar esa manada de leones que iban a saltar SLs"

Pero 7 días más tarde (10 de Septiembre), después de ver como un intento de subida quedaba en nada, la cotización cerró por debajo de los 22€... Momentos de angustia al verse rodeada de leones hambrientos, decidé soltar sus Grifols y correr libre antes de que los leones la alcanzasen... lo curioso fue que cuando soltó ese paquetito de hemoderivados, los leones, lejos de salir tras ella (la gacela), se avalanzaron a violentamente hacia el paquetito.

Pueden ver donde está hoy Grifols, a punto de llegar al objetivo que tenía nuestra gacelilla.


:XX::´(


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

Para que hoy toca llorar...

Pollastre!!! Que caro de ver se ha vuelto usted!! Venga, anímenos un poco... díganos que está todo controlado...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Sep 2012)

Creo que el Sr. P. está fuera de cobertura )


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

Las bolsas europedas no consiguen arrastrar los futuros yankies...

Edito: intento de rotura de minimos del after...

Puestos así aquí igual tenemos rebotón en europa.

Pero por otro lado... hasta gamesa se ha puesto roja... y eso que empezó con alguna subida...


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

roto por abajo... ahora parece que sí...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2012)




----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La semana antes de las navidades, ya no digo más.
> 
> Por cierto, dicen las malas lenguas que Eva Castillo tiene línea con ONO en su casa ::



Creo que has acertado

La morosidad de la banca sube al 9,86% en julio y bate un nuevo récord - elEconomista.es

No esta mal para ser martes


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2012)

cierre de gap , via libre para el peponeo


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

el dato de subasta era a las 10:30... pero se han ido a tomar una valeriana primero...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Sep 2012)

buen dia,

el darjeeling de la mañana se me atraganta leyendo a segun que analistos de intereconomia&co. que se las dan de liberales, defendiendo el rescate de bankia y diciendo que si quiebra bankia tambien lo pagaran los ciudadanos a traves del subsidio del paro. Menuda comparacion, el coste del rescate 24.000.000.0000€ con algunos milloncejos en paro o subsidios...

en fin... ya me he quedao a gusto...

el dax acaba de ver a alguien mover 13.000 contratos en 1 seg. ¿abrochense los cinturones los que esten pecando?


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierre de gap , via libre para el peponeo



¿Que tal van los largos en el IBEX en 8115?

PD: yo sigo viendo los 8400 eventualmente, pero creo que toca corrección previa, ya me owneareis en el futuro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Sep 2012)

Buenos días,

Ahora que saca el tema Bankia, ojalá esté relacionada con ella la dimisión de Espe :baba:




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> buen dia,
> 
> el darjeeling de la mañana se me atraganta leyendo a segun que analistos de intereconomia&co. que se las dan de liberales, defendiendo el rescate de bankia y diciendo que si quiebra bankia tambien lo pagaran los ciudadanos a traves del subsidio del paro. Menuda comparacion, el coste del rescate 24.000.000.0000€ con algunos milloncejos en paro o subsidios...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maravedi (18 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Janus!! Prisa a roto al alza va por 0,43 entramos con to lo gordo? +7 Per. Cent
> 
> PRS.MC: Resumen para PRISA A- Yahoo! Finanzas



Se desinfla :´(


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Se desinfla :´(



Quien con chicharros se acuesta con Pandoro amanece.

Yo veo la evolución de deoleo y sniace ya que los tengo en cartera y me aparecen en la aplicación de la bberry....son nun descojone...te suben un 4% a primera hora y luego te acaban bajando un 3%...vamos, como tef y san en sus buenos días)

Son meramente especulativos y como te quedes enganchado prepárate para perder pasta:cook:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ahora que saca el tema Bankia, ojalá esté relacionada con ella la dimisión de Espe :baba:



supongo que mas temprano que tarde se filtrara el motivo por el que ha dimitido.

bankia, catalunyacaixa y varias mas son un retrete sin fondo, y saben muy bien que si los hombres de negro abren la tapa e intentan calibrar la profundidad hasta donde llega el agujero, puede que roden muchas cabezas...

estaria bien que la dimision se de por el conocido efecto de: las ratas abandonan el barco


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2012)

entrada san en 6,11....stop loss puesto en 6,035

rezando me hallo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> supongo que mas temprano que tarde se filtrara el motivo por el que ha dimitido.
> 
> bankia, catalunyacaixa y varias mas son un retrete sin fondo, y saben muy bien que si los hombres de negro abren la tapa e intentan calibrar la profundidad hasta donde llega el agujero, puede que roden muchas cabezas...
> 
> estaria bien que la dimision se de por el conocido efecto de: las ratas abandonan el barco



tengo amigos trabajando dentro


hasta ahora no ha salido ni el 10 % de bankia, y el nuevo presidente ha dado orden imperativa de que no se tape nada


por eso cada mes piden 4000 5000 millones


Por ejemplo, el otro día 80 millones con una comunidad, si hubiera estado Rato se hubiera refinanciado, ahora lo que hacen es provisionar. Provisionarlo todo


Y todavía quedan cosas muy grandes por ver


Yo le pregunté que si las comunidades tenían que pagar, y me dijeron que si, que las comunidades pagan como el resto. Así que bankia se puede poner dentro de poco a pedir el dinero que les deben las comunidades


Y como el nuevo presidente es poco político pues me parece que nos vamos a reir y mucho


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

No me desagrada Mapfre.Analizando la trayectoria de su modelo de negocio parece que desde 2007 se ha diversificado internacionalmente.








Su cifra de negocio no ha parado de crecer y aunque su margen ha caído, la caída tampoco ha sido tan acusada. Es llamativo como se han centrado en vender seguros de vida para el que no lo conozca es de lo mas rentable del negocio.




Impresiona la liquidez del balance sobre todo los 29000 mill que están en renta fija.

Creo que sobre los 2 euros voy a intentar una entrada ¿Como veis el gráfico?


----------



## Maravedi (18 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Quien con chicharros se acuesta con Pandoro amanece.
> 
> Yo veo la evolución de deoleo y sniace ya que los tengo en cartera y me aparecen en la aplicación de la bberry....son nun descojone...te suben un 4% a primera hora y luego te acaban bajando un 3%...vamos, como tef y san en sus buenos días)
> 
> Son meramente especulativos y como te quedes enganchado prepárate para perder pasta:cook:



Vuelve parriba' la verdad es que todo el churribex es un chicharrazo,supongo que lo de hoy de prisa tendrá que ver lo de cebrian
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/consejo-administración-prisa-nombra-juan-173023461.html por que la pella de la empresa es brutal y el beneficio nulo


----------



## kemao2 (18 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Una preguntita de gacela.
> no tendria sentido cerrar el huecazo entre el dia 13 y el 14 (churribex)?




DIcho y hecho. :Baile::Baile::


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (18 Sep 2012)

Mi analisis tecnico me dice que...... las cosas suben.







En este momento no tenemos príncipes, ni profetas, ni jefes;
ni holocausto, ni sacrificios, ni ofrendas, ni incienso;
ni un sitio donde ofrecerte primicias, para alcanzar misericordia.
Por eso, acepta nuestro corazón contrito, y nuestro espíritu humilde,
como un holocausto de carneros y toros o una multitud de corderos cebados;
que éste sea hoy nuestro sacrificio, y que sea agradable en tu presencia:
porque los que en ti confían no quedan defraudados.


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

Parece que Ferrari no ha decepcionado.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=EXO:IM

No hay crisis para Ferrari: nuevo récord de ventas e ingresos del 'Cavallino' - Ecomotor.es

Otra a la que tenia en el radar y que deje escapar en julio


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Sep 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> tengo amigos trabajando dentro
> 
> 
> hasta ahora no ha salido ni el 10 % de bankia, y el nuevo presidente ha dado orden imperativa de que no se tape nada
> ...



como dice Miss marple en un post de esta mañana en otro hilo, estan provisionando porque Guindos ha dicho que toca provisionar hasta cierto limite, luego compraran a precios despues de aplicar dicha provision mas algo mas de descuento. En el fondo es calderilla como quien dice..

como dices, lo gordo esta por salir.

yo he visto con mis propios ojos los papeles relativos a un piso que recibio una caja al embargar a una constructora, tasado (por TINSA) como piso acabado y valorado en casi 2.000 eu/metro cuadrado. El piso esta en un pueblecito donde se huele a granja de cerdos y con menos de 5.000 habitantes. Lo mejor fue entrar a ver el piso, por tener no tenia ni suelo, ni ventanas... es decir, no tenia nada... (la unica explicacion es que el constructor tenia amigos en la caja que le concedieron el prestamo, y ya sabemos de quien son las tasadores propiedad)

ahora empieze a sumar y multiplicar y se dara cuenta que la mierda que hay por destapar es muy pero que muy grande. 

La unica forma de que salga la mierda, es auditando todos los prestamos (refinanciaciones incluidas) y cada una de las ejecuciones que han recibido las cajas y bancos, hojita de excel, anotar el nombre de quien concedio prestamo o ejecucion, y al final se agrupa por nombres y se ve que cantidad ha autorizado cada directivo o lo que sea, se les llama y se les pregunta porque se concedio tal prestamo o se acepto tal ejecucion.

a ver si aciertas y es verdad que sale la mierda a borbotones.


----------



## ikergutierrez (18 Sep 2012)

No hay dinero para tapar el agujero de Bankia, y arrastrar al pais a la bancarrota por ella es suicida y contraproducente.
Estan esperando al banco malo para que compre toda la morralla a un precio superior al del mercado, pagandolo entre todos a escote.
Si liquidasen las entidades no solventes, asegurando que los depositarios fueran los primeros en cobrar y los accionistas los ultimos, en el caso de que quedase algo, se solucionaba esta crisis en 3 meses y sin rescate.
Puede que alguno del gobierno que sepa sumar y restar, ya haya hecho las cuentas.

O se hunden 4 entidades, o se hunde todo el pais junto con los 4 bancos.


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> como dice Miss marple en un post de esta mañana en otro hilo, estan provisionando porque Guindos ha dicho que toca provisionar hasta cierto limite, luego compraran a precios despues de aplicar dicha provision mas algo mas de descuento. En el fondo es calderilla como quien dice..
> 
> como dices, lo gordo esta por salir.
> 
> ...




En 2007 fui a una inmobiliaria a preguntar por pisos. Cual fue mi sorpresa cuando la comercial me enseño en Lavapies...


25 metros cuadrados
Interior
Calle secundaria
1 Habitacion
220.000 euros

Segun ella el barrio valia eso y mas. La multiculturalidad no tiene precio , gracias a los inmigrantes faltan pisos y los alquileres vuelan, de hecho este se alquila por 1100 (palabras textuales)
:8: ¿Me estas vacilando y en realidad sobra un 0 no?
En los bancos debe quedar porquería por salir para parar un tren


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2012)

Bueno, si hay mierda...pero a nivel de director de oficina. Esto era muy sencillo....el de la inmobiliaria le decía al director: "si me apruebas esta operación, te llevas 1000 euros".

El director tenía potestad para aprobar préstamos de hasta 300.000 euros sin consultar a riesgos, en ciertas cajas. Imaginen las barbaridades que se han hecho.

Una locura.

Por eso, imaginen a nivel fadesa, portillo, etc...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2012)

Como en usa no echen el freno, la sesión de hoy puede ser de rojo pasión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿¿??
> 
> Acuérdese de mi pm



~No era usted el que se estaba obligando a poner signos de interrogación al inicio de las preguntas? :

ME acuerdo,me acuerdo. A ver si me siento esta tarde y le cuento mis impresiones. 



atman dijo:


> Para que hoy toca llorar...
> 
> Pollastre!!! Que caro de ver se ha vuelto usted!! Venga, anímenos un poco... díganos que está todo controlado...






Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que el Sr. P. está fuera de cobertura )




Parecen nuevos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como en usa no echen el freno, la sesión de hoy puede ser de rojo pasión



Venga si, que por aquí me parece que hay muchos que no han sentido la emossión de los dias con -6.66% en el SP y tal. 

Voy desempolvando gifs por si las moscas....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga si, q*ue por aquí me parece que hay muchos que no han sentido la emossión de los dias con -6.66% en el SP y tal. *
> 
> Voy desempolvando gifs por si las moscas....


----------



## tarrito (18 Sep 2012)

Mire qué "maravilla" ::

Mesa Rubber Table by Thomas Schnur « Down the Boulevard – Inspiración y diseño by BLVD

entre tod@s podemos hacer una colecta y ... ienso:

:XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ~No era usted el que se estaba obligando a poner signos de interrogación al inicio de las preguntas? :
> 
> ME acuerdo,me acuerdo. A ver si me siento esta tarde y le cuento mis impresiones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2012)

El presidente de Iberdrola augura cierres de plantas por la reforma - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El presidente de Iberdrola augura cierres de plantas por la reforma - elEconomista.es



La carga impositiva es salvaje. Quien peor lo pasara sera Endesa despues Iberdrola,Repsol,Gas Natural. Por increible que parezca una de las grandes culpables del deficit se va casi de rositas "Abengoa"


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2012)

los cadaveres de las gacelas quedaran para alimento de los buitres , pagaran su falta de FED ::

17k is coming inocho:


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Janus!! Prisa a roto al alza va por 0,43 entramos con to lo gordo? +7 Per. Cent
> 
> PRS.MC: Resumen para PRISA A- Yahoo! Finanzas



Algunos llegáis tarde si de lo que se trata es de entrar con riesgo limitado. Ahora hay que asumir un stop hasta 0,38 aprox y está en 0,45.

Lleva mucho, mucho volumen. Bastante más que en anteriores fakes. Está por ver si es la buena. Algo se cuece, quizá sea una desinversión.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> roto por abajo... ahora parece que sí...



Cuidado con los velotes verdes pepónicos que se forman en una hora. Así es como van limpiando intervinientes y lanzándose hacia arriba.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Se desinfla :´(



Es inversor de amplias plusvalías es el que es prudente y tiene paciencia. Es en ese mix en el que se genera la diferencia.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algunos llegáis tarde si de lo que se trata es de entrar con riesgo limitado. Ahora hay que asumir un stop hasta 0,38 aprox y está en 0,45.
> 
> Lleva mucho, mucho volumen. Bastante más que en anteriores fakes. Está por ver si es la buena. Algo se cuece, quizá sea una desinversión.



¿Verías buena opción poner una orden a 0,41 por si cuela con SL 0,375?

Me deben una desde el año pasado estas puñeteras, pero no acabo de verlo claro...


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Verías buena opción poner una orden a 0,41 por si cuela con SL 0,375?
> 
> Me deben una desde el año pasado estas puñeteras, pero no acabo de verlo claro...



Sí pero el riesgo lo llevas a tu espalda. Hazte tus números y mira como el estocástico semanal está alcista.


----------



## Maravedi (18 Sep 2012)

Dentro de PRS Vamos a ver que ocurre el volumen cuadriplica al de las semanas de atrás ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí pero el riesgo lo llevas a tu espalda. Hazte tus números y mira como el estocástico semanal está alcista.



creo que le gusta lo de llevar el riesgo a su espalda :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2012)

pobres gacelas comehierba sienten temor eh :XX:

cierre de gap y nadas mas , seguimos alcistas con tres cojones


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que le gusta lo de llevar el riesgo a su espalda :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

Arcelor esta reduciendo deuda, concretamente 4000 mill en un trimestre. La deuda estructural se queda en 21000 mill con una caja de 4000 mill. No la perdais de vista ya que es la mayor acerera del mundo y esta por 19000 mill cuando en 2008 gano 9000 mill. Es una empresa ciclica por eso mismo solo es recomendable entrar en epocas de crisis como la actual y mirando a 10 años vista


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Dentro de PRS Vamos a ver que ocurre el volumen cuadriplica al de las semanas de atrás ::



Lleva un rato que va bajando poco a poco, 0,05 puntos cada vez, y en cada bajada aparecen varios cientos de miles de ordenes en el bid y muy poquitas en el ask.

Luego deben irse cuadrando las ventas para satisfacer el bid y este va bajando, hasta que bajamos otro nivel.

Creo que voy a esperar a los 0,41 , empiezo a ver posible que llegue ahí, y aquí va a hacer falta SL amplio.

EDITO: si antes hablo antes hace la primera subida...


----------



## Maravedi (18 Sep 2012)

He entrado a 0,43 lleva un rato rebotando en 0,435 espero que despegue jaja


----------



## ponzi (18 Sep 2012)

http://www.valenciaplaza.com/ver/41853/-arcelormittal---salud-de-hierro.html

Ojo al dato, la familia Mittal es dueña del 41% de las acciones y ademas dirige la empresa. Se esta jugando el patrimonio familiar y eso es un incentivo extra. No la perdais de vista


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Sep 2012)

Pues sigo dentro de Solaria muy a mi pesar, esta mañana quería haber salido a 1,20, pero no he podido meter la orden porque no funcionaba la aplicación de Interdin desde el movil. Para cuando les he llamado para dar la orden por teléfono, ya había bajado de ahí, así que me he quedado a verlas venir.

De todas formas, tengo puesto SL ya en entrada + beneficios. Si sube más, gano, si baja, no pierdo. Que extraña sensación, desconocida. Normalmente, cuando compro, la acción empieza a bajar, y bajar, y bajar....


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con los velotes verdes pepónicos que se forman en una hora. Así es como van limpiando intervinientes y lanzándose hacia arriba.



Estos días, o voy con poquito para dejarlo abierto o si voy mínimamente cargado, es para salir en al instante, y moviento stops por si acaso. Voy a ver como están las cosas... si es que ha cambiado algo desde que me marché a media mañana...


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Sep 2012)

Pues para ser el mes de las risas...no crean que me estoy riendo mucho no.

Al menos con el tema de inversionesh ....


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues para ser el mes de las risas...no crean que me estoy riendo mucho no.
> 
> Al menos con el tema de inversionesh ....



Que gente mas impaciente, que mal publico son, dios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Sep 2012)

alguien me podría contestar:
estoy siguiedo la accion de AGEN (esoty dentro, con perdidas). Tiene un volumen medio de 80.000 accion y hoy alguien ha negociado en un momento 770.000 acciones. Tiene lógica? puede significar algo??????


----------



## paulistano (18 Sep 2012)

Qué raro, ibex sube 60 puntos y SAN ni se mueve:ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Sep 2012)

Ha muerto Carrillo, ese gran inversor y al que tanto debe el IBEX. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Sep 2012)

es ya nadie postea ?
ni los dias de guano, este foro se degrada por momentos ni veteranos es lo que era
::


----------



## Maravedi (18 Sep 2012)

Se necesita el megaguano para volver a los orígenes,ni de vodka tonics oiga!


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es ya nadie postea ?
> ni los dias de guano, este foro se degrada por momentos ni veteranos es lo que era
> ::



Yo es que opero poco :: he pasado de gacela a roedor, ni siquiera soy apetecible como carne para los leoncios...

Señor Ponzi, puede decirme como van las cuentas de inypsa, es una cotilleo personal,,,


----------



## J-Z (18 Sep 2012)

GAP cerrado de libro, próxima parada ~8450.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

ProShares en rojo (y bastante) y SP también. Fake por ahí.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Sep 2012)

Se sigue fraguando la megaostia, a fuego lento, pero esta al caer.

Todavia dentro largos? vusotros mismos.


----------



## sr.anus (18 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Se sigue fraguando la megaostia, a fuego lento, pero esta al caer.
> 
> Todavia dentro largos? vusotros mismos.



Manzanas robadas en inditex:Aplauso: van bien los metesacas por ahora, pero eso de quedarme comprado en este chicharro ni loco  confio en pandoro


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Pongan el chart de AMD en timeframe semanal o diario. Dibujen el canal bajista y piensen un rato tranquilamente. Si se acierta, hay una dineral a ganar y bastante poco a perder.


----------



## peseteuro (18 Sep 2012)

j-z dijo:


> GAP cerrado de libro, próxima parada ~8450.




Ese símbolo es un menos - ¿verdad?


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Hay que mirar los 1490 probables en el SP. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

Hay multitud de valores usanos en techo o cerca de ahí. Pero tienen mucha pinta de estirarlo para hacer el cerrojazo de la nevera / hornillo como prefieran.


----------



## Janus (18 Sep 2012)

Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.
Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón. Cuidado con Pepón.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Mañana es un día peligroso para el IBEX, y pasado aún más.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2012)

Te repites más que la 2


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Sigan GT Advanced Technologies.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2012)

Y alguno no se enterará, toque toque y catapum


----------



## credulo (19 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Se sigue fraguando la megaostia, a fuego lento, pero esta al caer.
> 
> Todavia dentro largos? vusotros mismos.



Pues yo estoy largo desde agosto y no vea que alegrón me han dado las TRE y las IBE


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2012)

Guanos días, les traiga guano para dar y tomar.


----------



## peseteuro (19 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guanos días, les traiga guano para dar y tomar.



Que madrugador! A ver si ciertamente son guanos los dias y mis cortos de 7950 empiezan a ponerse verdes que se está haciendo larga la espera y tengo vértigo a estas alturas


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Que madrugador! A ver si ciertamente son guanos los dias y mis cortos de 7950 empiezan a ponerse verdes que se está haciendo larga la espera y tengo vértigo a estas alturas



cortos 7950 :ouch: 

preveo ojete candor :


----------



## Maravedi (19 Sep 2012)

A la paz de diox hamijos¡


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

Buenas,

Estoy viendo disonancias entre los diferentes pre-markets del DAX muy grandes > 35 puntos. Parece que las van cerrando en torno a los 7400. :::8:

Pero esas diferencias han sido hoy muy muy grandes, empieza a haber dudas entre inversores. Parece que el peponazo japones ha sido el causante, pero hay dudas, y donde las hay, en no mucho tiempo hace aparicion un tal pandoro, tengan cuidado ahi afuera ....:cook:

El Ibex ni reacciona ...

Edit: Mis hogos ....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy viendo disonancias entre los diferentes pre-markets del DAX muy grandes > 35 puntos. Parece que las van cerrando en torno a los 7400. :::8:
> 
> ...



gacela de poca FED :ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias señores
En estas horas coincido con el gato, creo que me afecta el madrugon, me he levantado a las 5 de lamatiné


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:

deben saber que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio de los bancos centrales :Aplauso:


----------



## peseteuro (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:
> 
> deben saber que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio de los bancos centrales :Aplauso:



Si hombre si ! hay que coger fuerza si queremos llegar a tus 17k !

Ya verás como pongo el Ibex rojo en unos minutos :


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Si hombre si ! hay que coger fuerza si queremos llegar a tus 17k !
> 
> Ya verás como pongo el Ibex rojo en unos minutos :



magnifico ejemplo de ojete candor , niños no hagais esto en sus casas ::


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

Una pregunta: ¿estamos seguros de que Gamesa no ha cambiado el negocio de construcción de molinos para dedicarse a la construcción de cohetes?


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> magnifico ejemplo de ojete candor , niños no hagais esto en sus casas ::



Lista de ignorados. Ha conseguido algo casi imposible


----------



## davinci (19 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mañana es un día peligroso para el IBEX, y pasado aún más.



¿Puedes ser más explícito? ¿Llega el momento de las bajadas?


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Puedes ser más explícito? ¿Llega el momento de las bajadas?



Es semana de vencimientos, y parece que van a querer cerrarlos altitos...

(opinión gacelera mia, no se si janus se referirá a lo mismo).


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

tipica mentalidad hispanistani ignorar al sabio :rolleye:


----------



## davinci (19 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es semana de vencimientos, y parece que van a querer cerrarlos altitos...



Disculpad mi absoluta ignorancia, pero llevo tiempo leyéndoos y todavía no sé qué son los vencimientos y qué implicaciones tienen. Una pequeña explicación o, en su defecto, enlace iluminador me sacaría de dudas.

Muchas gracias por anticipado


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tipica mentalidad hispanistani ignorar al sabio :rolleye:



no le sobra razon , pero con eso solo conseguiran irse mas rapido al carajo y perdonalos porque ya tu sabe que no saben lo que hacen ni na en general , gran MV


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

Hoy, 09:30 Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados

muertoviviente 

Este mensaje esta oculto porque muertoviviente está en tu lista de ignorados.

dolor de ego? tu plimo es mas cachondo


----------



## peseteuro (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon , pero con eso solo conseguiran irse mas rapido al carajo y perdonalos porque ya tu sabe que no saben lo que hacen ni na en general , gran MV



Noo con ese nick nooo, tenías que haber respondido con el otro


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es semana de vencimientos, y parece que van a querer cerrarlos altitos...
> 
> (opinión gacelera mia, no se si janus se referirá a lo mismo).



Estoy con usted. Los yankies van a querer aprovechar para llevarlo a todo lo alto. Si no consiguen nuevos máximos, yo creo que después tendremos una purga de calidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

humilde servidor no tiene multinicks :fiufiu:

ya me quitara de ignorados , aunque solo sea para decir que soy un troll con suerte


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

davinci dijo:


> Disculpad mi absoluta ignorancia, pero llevo tiempo leyéndoos y todavía no sé qué son los vencimientos y qué implicaciones tienen. Una pequeña explicación o, en su defecto, enlace iluminador me sacaría de dudas.
> 
> Muchas gracias por anticipado



Los contratos de futuros tienen un plazo, y vence el tercer viernes del ultimo mes del trimestre, vamos, que este viernes tienen que liquidarse (o hacer roll over pasando el contrato al siguiente) un montón de contratos.

Estas semanas suelen ser... Movidas (aunque igual no tanto como cuando se acerca un yonki a la impresora como ha ocurrido estos últimos días).

De todas formas no opero con ellos así que no te puedo explicar demasiado, me falta conocimiento (y umildá).


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

... lo malo de los /ignores es que a pesar de todo tienes que ver que han escrito, que han dejado su cagadita. Lo que de no deja de ser una puñeta...


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Estoy con usted. Los yankies van a querer aprovechar para llevarlo a todo lo alto. Si no consiguen nuevos máximos, yo creo que después tendremos una purga de calidad.



No me haga mucho caso, que soy novato, torpe y sólo se perder pasta, pero mi "teoría" es que cerraremos altitos esta semana (no máximos de catorcemiles en el DJ, ni maximos del SP, que son los que mandan), las proximas 3-4 semanas recortes para aliviar sobrecompra, luego subidas para que el negrito llegue en máximos históricos y luego hostión.

Pero es sólo una teoría. En estos momentos sólo estoy corto en el DAX (CFD) por ver si cierra el gap, y ya he puesto el SL en el punto de entrada por si llega pandoro.


----------



## peseteuro (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> humilde servidor no tiene multinicks :fiufiu:
> 
> ya me quitara de ignorados , aunque solo sea para decir que soy un troll con suerte



Esa respuesta a si mismo ¿ha sido entonces un brote de doble personalidad? :rolleye:


P.D.: Si lo de ignorados va por mi no se preocupe que yo le leo siempre que puedo, y aunque tengamos opiniones opuestas sobre los movimientos del Ibex eso es precisamente lo bueno del mercado, imaginesé que todos pensaramos en estar largos ¿Quién nos vendería sus papeles?


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ... lo malo de los /ignores es que a pesar de todo tienes que ver que han escrito, que han dejado su cagadita. Lo que de no deja de ser una puñeta...



Lo que me preocupa a mi es lo que mi vecino (al que ignoro bastante) vaya diciendo a otros vecinos sobre mi.


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa a mi es lo que mi vecino (al que ignoro bastante) vaya diciendo a otros vecinos sobre mi.



Dos cosas:
- El jato suele (no siempre) ser medio respetuoso.
- Aunque no lo sea, nadie le toma muy en serio.

Y volviendo al tema de la bolsa, voy a hacer una tonteria, 40% de entrada que tenía en las PRISA a 0,42 , dejo el 60% restante por si da los 0,41.

Es poca carga en cualquier caso.


----------



## Sipanha (19 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa a mi es lo que mi vecino (al que ignoro bastante) vaya diciendo a otros vecinos sobre mi.



Si su vecino es MV, su preocupación debería de ser que no tocase la ocarina hasta las tantas de la madrugada. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> No me haga mucho caso, que soy novato, torpe y sólo se perder pasta, pero mi "teoría" es que cerraremos altitos esta semana (no máximos de catorcemiles en el DJ, ni maximos del SP, que son los que mandan), las proximas 3-4 semanas recortes para aliviar sobrecompra, luego subidas para que el negrito llegue en máximos históricos y luego hostión.
> 
> Pero es sólo una teoría. En estos momentos sólo estoy corto en el DAX (CFD) por ver si cierra el gap, y ya he puesto el SL en el punto de entrada por si llega pandoro.



Pues no está nada mal planteada la teoría...


----------



## peseteuro (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> magnifico ejemplo de ojete candor , niños no hagais esto en sus casas ::



Ya te he bajado el Ibex y te lo he puesto en rojo como te decía a primera hora 

Pero lo he hecho por ti para que puedas cargar más largos así que por lo menos un Thx me darás ¿verdad?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias,

Sr.P que esta usted haciendo? No le estaran mareando los leoncios alemanes con sus larguicortos?

Sr.Pz asi que ahora Mapfre, eh? Mirare que tal son.

JJJ tu conosimiento nos alumbra en la oscuridad del mercado. Alabado seas.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Ya te he bajado el Ibex y te lo he puesto en rojo como te decía a primera hora
> 
> Pero lo he hecho por ti para que puedas cargar más largos así que por lo menos un Thx me darás ¿verdad?



Pues deja de tocar.

No toquesssssssssss


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Ya te he bajado el Ibex y te lo he puesto en rojo como te decía a primera hora
> 
> Pero lo he hecho por ti para que puedas cargar más largos así que por lo menos un Thx me darás ¿verdad?



:´´(

Eso no es nada mire por donde anda el DAX :8:
Buen atrapagacelas ha habido hoy.

bat it den hiar? bo sint maine plusvis alte?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2012)




----------



## peseteuro (19 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues deja de tocar.
> 
> No toquesssssssssss



Pues si te digo que se nos ha estropeado la palanquita del sell y se nos ha quedado pulsada y hasta dentro de unos días no la arreglan ...


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pues si te digo que se nos ha estropeado la palanquita del sell y se nos ha quedado pulsada y hasta dentro de unos días no la arreglan ...



no jooooda... ahora que pensaba en largos de cara al viernes...

Edito: Llevaba 3 minilargos y le acabo de arrimar otros 3... Estos Stops van un poco más pegados pero los otros son generosos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2012)

Ahora lo entiendo todo ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

Sobre PRISA (GCM - Gran Cubo de Mierda)

Viendo el grafico hay un posible doble suelo sobre los 0,28 - 0,29 . Pero creo que igual nos hemos precipitado (suerte que sólo he entrado con la mitad de una carga pequeña), porque todavía está sin activar (tendría que romper los 0,45). 

Lo bueno es que si los rompiera nos llevaría sobre los 0,60 aprox, pero si no sigue bajista.

Veremos, por lo menos el volumen que estoy viendo me gusta. Me gusta mucho.

Janus, si puedes hacer algún comentario, será muy bienvenido.

EDITO: además los 0,45 coinciden con el último fibo de la caida desde el intento de ataque al nivel del euro, ahí puede estar la clave de si esta es la buena o no.


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

Mire este ya se ha puesto el gorro de lana y ha sacado el paraguas del piraton contra el chaparron.









Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Sobre PRISA (GCM - Gran Cubo de Mierda)
> 
> Viendo el grafico hay un posible doble suelo sobre los 0,28 - 0,29 . Pero creo que igual nos hemos precipitado (suerte que sólo he entrado con la mitad de una carga pequeña), porque todavía está sin activar (tendría que romper los 0,45).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente no está activado pero esa es una figura macro. De momento, podemos decir que se ha superado el nivel 0,4 y ahora hay que consolidarlo para pensar en aventuras mayores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Sep 2012)

Janus te voy a cortar los huevos Janus te voy a cortar los Janus te voy a cortar los huevos Janus te voy a cortar los huevos.
Y tal...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2012)

Beijing hints at bond attack on Japan 
Ojo, que se puede liar.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2012)

Será en octubre ...... después de las erecciones ¿no?

Pero la guerra con tiros, la de los mercaos ya está en marcha.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

Pues usted verán... pero yo voy a seguir añadiendo largos a ver si pillo el que creo que puede ser escopetazo final...


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

Buenas,

Por aqui seguimos con las san a 6,11....hoy tentado a vender en 6,14 pero creo que esto puede ir hacia arriba...por lo q veo no soy el unico:fiufiu:

Veamos como finaliza esto.....dos horitas para el desenlace.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2012)

Es para hacérselo mirar a Pepe Luí y su séquito...

_Apertura en Wall Street 
Se espera una *apertura al alza* al ver que el sector inmobiliario sigue mejorando justo antes del QE3, así que se ve capacidad de más mejora cuando entre en acción._


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2012)

Sp en rojo, Vix en rojo 
trap on air


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Sep 2012)

que paraico que esta esto... (el hilo)

el bund esta con ganas de confirmar la rotura de la bajista de finales de agosto. Cuidado con un posible pullback, o con que sea una falsa rotura asagacelas. de confirmarse, podria subir hasta el 61,8 del ultimo tramo bajista: 141 (ahora mismo en 139,90)

el joro finalmente se fue a ver los 1780, y ahi esta, pendoneando entre los 70 y los 80.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Sep 2012)

Va a ocurrir, no digais que nadie os aviso, se esta gestando la madre de todas las bajadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

veo que alguna gacelilla a adquirido algo de conocimiento , animo que en unas cuantas reencarnaciones alcanzaran la sabiduria :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

Lo importante es el timing....yo no digo que no se vaya a bajar...pero si de 8.000 que estamos llegamos a 9.000 pues le habre sacado un dinero.

Ahora parece que no quiere bajar, pues demosle una oportuniad a los largos...

Lo dicho, timing.....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Va a ocurrir, no digais que nadie os aviso, se esta gestando la madre de todas las bajadas.



pues que ocurra


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo importante es el timing....yo no digo que no se vaya a bajar...pero si de 8.000 que estamos llegamos a 9.000 pues le habre sacado un dinero.
> 
> Ahora parece que no quiere bajar, pues demosle una oportuniad a los largos...
> 
> Lo dicho, timing.....



Lo que diga el mercado, aunque nosotros pensemos que vendrán cortos, en estos momentos el mercado (y ben-copter-printer) dicen que largos...


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

S los cortos no estuviesen prohibidos medio foro habria perdido hasta los calzoncillos....


----------



## kemao2 (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> S los cortos no estuviesen prohibidos medio foro habria perdido hasta los calzoncillos....



La prohibición de cortos terminan la prox semana, y tras el vencimiento anunciarán si se renueva la prohibición o se mantiene. MI opinión es que hasta todo el tema del rescate y el sistema bancario esté resuelto se mantendrán la prohibición hasta como minimo el 31 diciembre. NO son ninguna solición pero permiten ganar algo de tiempo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> S los cortos no estuviesen prohibidos medio foro habria perdido hasta los calzoncillos....



Hombre, entre que muchos operan en DAX, SP y DJ (chicharros donde todavía permiten cortos  ), y los que operan en el IBEX entraron largos (hasta bertok en IBE) sobre los 59xx , no se yo que decirte.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues que ocurra



Vas corto? :XX:


----------



## J-Z (19 Sep 2012)

When 8450 then 5xxx.


----------



## Kenpachi (19 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> La prohibición de cortos terminan la prox semana, y tras el vencimiento anunciarán si se renueva la prohibición o se mantiene. MI opinión es que hasta todo el tema del rescate y el sistema bancario esté resuelto se mantendrán la prohibición hasta como minimo el 31 diciembre. NO son ninguna solición pero permiten ganar algo de tiempo.



Creo que termina el 23 de octubre. Siendo el 24 el primer día que se podrán abrir cortos en caso de que no se prorrogue la prohibición.


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vas corto? :XX:



Lo último que le he visto al jato fue entrar largo el viernes en el IBEX en los 8115.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> La prohibición de cortos terminan la prox semana, y tras el vencimiento anunciarán si se renueva la prohibición o se mantiene. MI opinión es que hasta todo el tema del rescate y el sistema bancario esté resuelto se mantendrán la prohibición hasta como minimo el 31 diciembre. NO son ninguna solición pero permiten ganar algo de tiempo.



Juraria que terminan el 23 de octubre.



Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hombre, entre que muchos operan en DAX, SP y DJ (chicharros donde todavía permiten cortos  ), y los que operan en el IBEX entraron largos (hasta bertok en IBE) sobre los 59xx , no se yo que decirte.



Si, entraron largos en 5900 ....pero cuente toda la historia, se salieron ( algunos ) en los 6300 .....porque no le veian mas futuro.....si no le veian mas futuro pues algun corto le hubieran metido, digo yo...que estamos en 8.100ienso:


----------



## juanfer (19 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> La prohibición de cortos terminan la prox semana, y tras el vencimiento anunciarán si se renueva la prohibición o se mantiene. MI opinión es que hasta todo el tema del rescate y el sistema bancario esté resuelto se mantendrán la prohibición hasta como minimo el 31 diciembre. NO son ninguna solición pero permiten ganar algo de tiempo.



Sino activan los cortos van a dejar la bolsa iniqua, imaginate que sube a los 9000 quien va a entrar largos en los 9000, con un rescate si o rescate no.

Yo creo que los activaran el 23 de octubre despues de las elecciones gallegas.


----------



## kemao2 (19 Sep 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Creo que termina el 23 de octubre. Siendo el 24 el primer día que se podrán abrir cortos en caso de que no se prorrogue la prohibición.




Cierto error mio , pues eso da mas estabilidad hasta esa fecha. Ya veremos si llegada esa fecha renuevan la prohibición hasta final de año o ya no, aunque estoy casi seguro que si renovarán la prohibición hasta final de año pues hay muchos asuntos pendientes y la unión bancaria está a medias


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo que alguna gacelilla a adquirido algo de conocimiento , animo que en unas cuantas reencarnaciones alcanzaran la sabiduria :rolleye:



Usted con sus multinicks debe sumar más de 10.000 mensajes. Dígale a nuestro amado líder que le ponga un título a su altura ::


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Sep 2012)

esto no se mueve , que cansino 

pollastre ha desaparecido, se le abra roto la mesa

diga algo maese


----------



## Maravedi (19 Sep 2012)

Malditos chicharrox ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Juraria que terminan el 23 de octubre.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, entraron largos en 5900 ....pero cuente toda la historia, se salieron ( algunos ) en los 6300 .....porque no le veian mas futuro.....si no le veian mas futuro pues algun corto le hubieran metido, digo yo...que estamos en 8.100ienso:



Hay de todo, pero todavía tienes a algunos aguantando largos desde los 5900. Aunque algunos nos cayeramos en el camino... :´´´(


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Sr.P que esta usted haciendo? No le estaran mareando los leoncios alemanes con sus larguicortos?
> 
> ...



Estoy en liquidez Mapfre tiene una correlacion bastante interesante con la prima de riesgo. Con Mapfre no solo estas adquiriendo una participacion en una aseguradora,ademas de forma indirecta seras propietario de renta fija estatal. Por debajo de 2 eu y a ser posible a 1,8 puede ser una buena inversion, supongo que sera como una prima de 500~550 puntos (va al reves que la prima de riesgo) Si alguien tiene los dos graficos para compararlos?? Por cierto sobre aseguradoras europeas Buffett ha echado el ojo a Munich re.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Sep 2012)

Que Gamesa haga el loco entra dentro de lo razonable, esperable e incluso exigible. Nadie se va a echar las manos a la cabeza por ello. Pero que acciones serias, solventes, fiables y estables, de esas de comprar ahora y olvidarse unos meses, que acciones como VISCOFAN (concretamente, Viscofan) caigan en esa dinámica de dar tumbos sin sentido, ¿a qué obedece?

Esta acción era de las de subir a pequeños pasitos, sin prisa pero sin pausa, pero es que últimamente lo mismo se marca treses y cuatros diarios tanto para arriba como para abajo, y eso sin ningún motivo aparente (hoy mismo, en un día insulso, ha llegado a subir un 5,76%, y la mayor noticia era que "UBS recomienda comprar").


Fdo: un viscofanero nostálgico


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Malditos chicharrox ::



Se le advirtio:fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Se le advirtio:fiufiu:



lo de los chicharros es como el fuego, hasta que no metes la mano y te quemas no aprendes la leccion.

por lo menos conmigo fue asi.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lo de los chicharros es como el fuego, hasta que no metes la mano y te quemas no aprendes la leccion.
> 
> por lo menos conmigo fue asi.




Exacto, por fortuna uno se mete ahi y se queda pillado cuando es un principiante, y siendo principiante como mucho le metes 3 ceros al asunto....digamos que asumible.

Aunque la verdad, voy perdiendo con sniace y deoleo igual o menos que si hubiera comprado san a 16 o bbva a 22ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2012)

Toma peponian


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

...el índice HVEI35 es claramente alcista...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Exacto, por fortuna uno se mete ahi y se queda pillado cuando es un principiante, y siendo principiante como mucho le metes 3 ceros al asunto....digamos que asumible.
> 
> Aunque la verdad, voy perdiendo con sniace y deoleo igual o menos que si hubiera comprado san a 16 o bbva a 22ienso:



no se preocupe gacelilla , dentro de 200 años eso ya no le pasara o asin deberia ser


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2012)

No encuentro el mensaje de Ajetreo pero si que lo he leido. Sobre Inypsa,es una empresa un poco rara. Vale 25 mill y esta metida en proyectos tipicos donde es muy facil inflar las facturas. Cada dia factura menos y ultimamente hasta da perdidas. Huele demasiado a politico y su ultimo fichaje asi lo confirma (exdirector de Abengoa). Actualmente ademas de proyectos de consultoria estan metidos en energias verdes....Por cierto la ley de Soria es pesima para todas las distribuidoras curiosamente para Abengoa e Isolux no. A mi Inypsa no me gusta y no niego que pueda subir pero un consejo de Buffet que tengo grabado a fuego "Nunca te jueges algo que necesites y que sea importante para ti por algo que no te haga falta" (adjunto video) y en este caso creo que es jugar con fuego


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmyu3HYJbSA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Que Gamesa haga el loco entra dentro de lo razonable, esperable e incluso exigible. Nadie se va a echar las manos a la cabeza por ello. Pero que acciones serias, solventes, fiables y estables, de esas de comprar ahora y olvidarse unos meses, que acciones como VISCOFAN (concretamente, Viscofan) caigan en esa dinámica de dar tumbos sin sentido, ¿a qué obedece?
> 
> Esta acción era de las de subir a pequeños pasitos, sin prisa pero sin pausa, pero es que últimamente lo mismo se marca treses y cuatros diarios tanto para arriba como para abajo, y eso sin ningún motivo aparente (hoy mismo, en un día insulso, ha llegado a subir un 5,76%, y la mayor noticia era que "UBS recomienda comprar").
> 
> ...



Un valor que se ha comportado muy bien...pero ahora le llega pasar fatigoas Por debajo de los 33 le daría boleto.

De nostalgias ninguna, eso se aprende cuando te hace la visita Mr Pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2012)

no conozco al tal pandoro , siempre que se me acerca le lanzo unas monedas y aprovecho pa huir :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

Todo preparado para que el viernes toquemos los 8400


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Todo preparado para que el viernes toquemos los 8400



Este viernes toca otra vez renovacion de cortos en la Cnmv.


----------



## paulistano (19 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este viernes toca otra vez renovacion de cortos en la Cnmv.



Los 8000 estan aguantando bien....y el grafico parece que indica via libreienso:


----------



## ponzi (19 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los 8000 estan aguantando bien....y el grafico parece que indica via libreienso:



Puede ser,la prima de riesgo esta aguantando el tipo. Yo por si las moscas estoy fuera. No hay que olvidarse que las elecciones gallegas estan a la vuelta de la esquina y Conde esta dando guerra.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus te voy a cortar los huevos Janus te voy a cortar los Janus te voy a cortar los huevos Janus te voy a cortar los huevos.
> Y tal...


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2012)

:´(
Ayer me cagué y salí de First Solar, no se si esperando un recorte o gaceleando al ver el verde brillante (Un 20% está bien, pero un 30, mejor)


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

bueno... pues pasándolo mal pero los largos van dando algo... bueno, no todos... pero de momento dejo de sudar... tenía y tengo el buy-out en 1456-7, algo antes de probar un hipotético HCH...

Sinceramente... o esto se espabila o voy a ir cerrando antes de comerme un buen owned.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2012)

Entre vacaciones, bodas, babytraders, trabajo, casas de campo y tal... ejto ejtá KO...

Yo, aún no estoy fuera del todo... y como no cambie un poco la cosa... ::


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Sep 2012)

Janus, me has pagado el dentista con lo de GT Advanced.

Si quieres un dibujo como el que le hice a Claca con corazoncitos y tal...sólo tienes que decírmelo.

jracias hamijo.


----------



## burbublase (19 Sep 2012)

Bueno, ahora que no hay mucho movimiento, pongo una empresa del TECDAX que le he estado cogiendo unas manzanitas ultimamente.

Esta puede gustarle a janus, personas que no sufran del corazon y que tengan dedo rapido por si hay que salir por piernas.

Internet, Telefonie, IT Managed Services, ITK-Lösungen für den Mittelstand von QSC

Estan en proceso de reconversion de ITK a IT.

Las contizaciones estan cerrando un megatriangulo de unos 5 anos (el cierre se hara en pocos dias).
mm20, mm50, mm200 y cotizacion muy cerradas.













Trabajan bastante con SAP y M$

Esta haciendo una recompra de acciones -10%- desde hace un tiempo (llevan ya 7,5%) para verderlas a un inversor.
Tienen un balance equilibrado (con beneficio 0,2 c acc (2011) dividendo 0,08 c acc)

Esto dicen las valoraciones de los ejpertos

Deutsche Bank AG 2,80	+31,46%	21.08.12
Independent Research GmbH 2,20 +3,29%	14.08.12
J.P. Morgan Cazenove -	-	14.08.12
Commerzbank Corp. & Markets 2,50	+17,37%	13.08.12
Close Brothers Seydler Research AG	2,20 +3,29%	10.08.12
WestLB AG 2,50 +17,37%	02.04.12
Exane-BNP Paribas SA 2,30 +7,98%	10.11.11


Han metido a esta senora en el consejo de administracion hoy 19 Sep.
Die Diplom-Volkswirtin leitet seit 2001 die Konzernsteuerabteilung der SAP AG
La economista dirige dese 2001 el departamento fiscal de SAP.

QSC AG beruft Ina Schlie in den Aufsichtsrat: QSC AG

Las cocinas de rumores se estan poniendo en marcha.

PD: por si no esta claro pongo un trozo del curriculum de esta senora: google de->es es tu amigo 

Köln, 19. September 2012. Ina Schlie (45), Leiterin der Konzernsteuerabteilung der SAP AG, Walldorf, wurde als neues Mitglied in den Aufsichtsrat der QSC AG, Köln, Deutschland, berufen. Sie löst damit John C. Baker ab, der sein Amt als Anteilseignervertreter im Aufsichtsrat zum 31. Mai 2012 niederlegte.

Die Diplom-Volkswirtin leitet seit 2001 die Konzernsteuerabteilung der SAP AG und verantwortet dort alle strategischen Aspekte der globalen Steuerplanung und -optimierung. Darüber hinaus verfügt sie über langjährige Erfahrung *insbesondere* im nationalen und internationalen Steuerwesen sowie im Bereich von *Unternehmensfusionen und Übernahmen*. Zuvor war sie als Referentin bei KPMG, Frankfurt, tätig. Zusätzlich ist Schlie Vorstandsmitglied des BITKOM Steuer-Komitees, leitet den Arbeitskreis Steuern der Schmalenbach-Gesellschaft und vertritt die SAP unter anderem in Verbänden wie dem BDI.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

First tiene la señal en la media de 200 sesiones en timeframe diario.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Poco movimiento en el hilo. Normal, ustedes son unos cabronazos que solo se animan cuando hay guano. Uno entra al hilo y si hay muchas páginas pendientes de leer ..... es que hay guano, no hace falta mirar los mercados.

Pues entonces estén atentos, en poco tiempo (dos semanas máximo) veremos volatilidad amplia. Se están preparando movimientos amplios.

Can you feel it?, Do you fell it?. You're ready?.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Sep 2012)

Saludos,

Me atrevo a escribir en el este hilo, solo para decir que os leo 8::baba:. Aunque soy una tierna gacelilla, no olvido que el prado donde pasto esta lleno de leones y siempre estoy oteando el horizonte y las patas prestas y rapidas pa salir zumbando. Mi estreno fue la semana pasada con unas ITX a 87,34 vendidas hoy en la cresta de la ola a 96,30. Todo a pelo sin stops ni leches que uno es mu hombre cuando esta seguro de algo::

Ahora me estoy quietecito un poco y voy viendo. Solo entro con fundamentales claros por si me quedo pillao, y poco a poco ire viendo AT. 

Pues eso era todo, si alguna vez me veis por aqui ya sabeis de que palo ando..


----------



## Claca (19 Sep 2012)

La otra parte del mercado español, siempre en segundo plano, no muestra tanta alegría como el IBEX:







El medium, que en 2007 cotizaba en los 23.000 puntos, todavía está en fase de consolidación de suelo. El hostión principal ya se lo llevó, pero el gráfico todavía nos indica que quedaría caída. Si estamos asistiendo al principio de un mercado global alcista propiciado por el aumento de liquidez de los bancos centrales, ¿por qué los gráficos menos mediáticos no lo reflejan?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Poco movimiento en el hilo. Normal, ustedes son unos cabronazos que solo se animan cuando hay guano. Uno entra al hilo y si hay muchas páginas pendientes de leer ..... es que hay guano, no hace falta mirar los mercados.
> 
> Pues entonces estén atentos, en poco tiempo (dos semanas máximo) veremos volatilidad amplia. Se están preparando movimientos amplios.
> 
> Can you feel it?, Do you fell it?. You're ready?.



El volumen del hilo está como el del Ibex, y no lo vamos a negar, aquí siempre se juega al rojo y con los cortos capados puess..... 
Muy buena vista con GT advanced como le agradecía Silenciosa. Y ya que lleva toda la semana avisando de que se aproxima tormenta, ¿no puede contarnos más?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2012)

La banca española, adicta a la deuda del Estado: sería la gran beneficiada de un rescate


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Google muy pegado al máximo histórico. Podría ser una buena opción de un corto a la vista de la subida continuada que lleva sin descansar.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La otra parte del mercado español, siempre en segundo plano, no muestra tanta alegría como el IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizá sea porque no estemos ante un potencial mercado alcista. Ya sabes que generalmente después de grandes caidas, vienen grandes correcciones en sentido contrario y por su amplitud suelen ser magníficas trampas para los "esta es la buena".

Salvo que se definan pautas que se confirmen, esto sigue bajista y muy peligroso. Tenemos al mando del país a un inútil que poco va a ayudar al país porque va a reventar el tejido productivo de medio tamaño lo que va a retraer aún más el consumo (menos sueldos) que finalmente va a retraer la recaudación de impuestos directos e indirectos .... que finalmente va a apretar el tema de la deuda que finalmente va a empufar aún más a los bancos. Aquí van a pringar muchos muchos muchos muchos.


----------



## Janus (19 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El volumen del hilo está como el del Ibex, y no lo vamos a negar, aquí siempre se juega al rojo y con los cortos capados puess.....
> Muy buena vista con GT advanced como le agradecía Silenciosa. Y ya que lleva toda la semana avisando de que se aproxima tormenta, ¿no puede contarnos más?



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.

Cuando uno se pasa de listo porque se anima y se llena de autoconfianza porque se cree que lo que está pasando es porque él se lo merece (el porqueyolovalgoyentoncesnormalquesuceda)







le suele pasar lo que le pasa en estas situaciones







Hagan lo contrario a lo que dice Tocho y Jato, ganarán dinero.

Por cierto miren bien a Starbucks y a First Solar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Sep 2012)

Mariano Rajoy waiting for markets to force his hand


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mariano Rajoy waiting for markets to force his hand



Cuando le metan una hostia del -5% al IBEX porque la prima tiene un peak se dará cuenta e irá corriendo aceptando lo que sea. Es un inutil del compón de la baraja.


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

La lectura de Rajoy, del gobierno, es que cualquier cosa que hagan tendrá un coste político y que éste será menor si la medida viene impuesta desde fuera. Así que se meten las manos debajo del culo y a esperar sentados a que pase...


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

Qué buena pinta tiene Starbucks. Hoy han clavado el máximo en la bajista.
Gracias Janus.


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> La lectura de Rajoy, del gobierno, es que cualquier cosa que hagan tendrá un coste político y que éste será menor si la medida viene impuesta desde fuera. Así que se meten las manos debajo del culo y a esperar sentados a que pase...



Lectura?, yo estaba en la cuenta de que estos tíos no saben leer.


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué buena pinta tiene Starbucks. Hoy han clavado el máximo en la bajista.
> Gracias Janus.



Yo ayer compré la mitad de la posición (para cerrar un short) porque aún así veo que un peak falso tenga opciones ya que el SP le veo aún alcista hasta los 1490. Acerté viendo el +2% de hoy y así generé unas plusvis que me netean la pérdida del stop de la otra media posición.
A veces no hay nada como echar cuentas. Si se pone en el sentido bajista ya habrá tiempo de incrementar el peso del trade .... ya que se iría a 40 al menos y sobre todo se podría ir bastante más abajo al ser un claro cambio de tendencia de largo plazo.


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Vigilen bien Sacyr, hoy va el tema de chicharros pero los leuros que pueden dar ..... son iguales que los que dan cualquier otra inversión. Igual son mejores porque al pillarse más pronto, estarán menos devaluados.


----------



## Maravedi (20 Sep 2012)

Los chicharrox en eschabeche son de gourmet


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Los chicharrox en eschabeche son de gourmet



treinta y cinco chicharrones configuran el IBEX 35. O mejor dicho todos menos los bancos no?


----------



## peseteuro (20 Sep 2012)

Guanísimos días que nos va a dar el Ibex con un gap a la baja ...


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lectura?, yo estaba en la cuenta de que estos tíos no saben leer.



No leer el hilo a primera hora.

No leer el hilo a primera hora.




Siempre acabo con el café fuera de la boca de la risa :XX:.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Que after más sagriento


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Ojo a la bolsa china 
Está tocando mínimos desde 2009


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ojo a la bolsa china
> Está tocando mínimos desde 2009









ienso:ienso:

: :


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

en el ibex tenemos un doble suelo de manual y un objetivo claro , ahora es cuando tendremos chulibex , apostar porque no se cumpla el objetivo va radicalmente contra las probabilidades , no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex tenemos un doble suelo de manual y un objetivo claro , ahora es cuando tendremos chulibex , apostar porque no se cumpla el objetivo va radicalmente contra las probabilidades , no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:



Márquenos el objetivo...¿8400?¿8600?¿17000?


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Sep 2012)

Menuda mierda la prohibición de los cortos.

Menuda mierdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Y como saquen la carta Gran Cubo de Mierda (al uso guano), verás mañana...

vencimientos, viernes terminal,...


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (20 Sep 2012)

Todo el dinero de la QE1, QE2, el del BCE, BoJ y del banco central chino no habia salido a la luz hasta ahora, al menos no tan directamente. PEro con la nueva ronda mucho dinero va a acabar en la bolsa. Simplemente porque ya no hay donde meterlo. Hay demasiada sobrecapacidad instalada en la industria y en la mineria. La demanda baja.

Y se va a intentar balancear todo para que no baje el precio de los activos a pesar del guano que se avecina en el mundo mundial. Los mas pecadores..... chinos y europedos.

Charting central banks’ balance sheets













*PD: Yo os recuerdo vuestras deudas.... 
Fundacion Emalaikat
Caritas*

V. Los justos viven eternamente.
R. Los justos viven eternamente.
V. Reciben de Dios su recompensa.
R. Viven eternamente.
V. Gloria al Padre, y al Hijo, y al Espíritu Santo.
R. Los justos viven eternamente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias,

mientras la bolsa china golpea los minimos de 4 años. En Alemania estamos a un 3% de ver niveles no vistos desde hace 5 años. Comienza el vertgio en algunas carteras, esto es evidente.

Si bien es cierto que viendo el indice como nuestro ibex, con los dividendos fuera, nos encontrariamos a un 25% de maximos. Y si MV lo certifica, ya que hasta la fecha es el unico que puede ver figuras tecnicas en los indices antes de que se dibujen, se podria estar formando un interesante doble techo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

menudo friki el legio 

solo te digo que no te sobra razon y lo veras muy pronto :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo friki el legio
> 
> solo te digo que no te sobra razon y lo veras muy pronto :fiufiu:



Completamente en desacuerdo con lo que no dices.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

Le dijo la sarten al cazo....

Por cierto, voy a empezar a repartir collejas en este orden:

- Pollastre
- FranErre (creo que esta de vacaciones pero colleja que se lleva)
- Mulder (que si, que proyectos y tal...collejón)

Y genuflexiones varias a ver si aparecen:

- MM
- Fran200
- Tonuel y Condor (mis alegrías de la mañana)


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Completamente en desacuerdo con lo que no dices.



Bien, ya me tocaba cambiar mi frase de la firma.

Con su permiso....

:XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Bueno, Prisa ya ha corregido hasta donde más o menos debería. Ahora o sube o se define un buen fake. Stops en liza.

Por otro lado, MV usted me ha decepcionado. Ayer noche le he dedicado un buen post con mucho cariño y no ha thankeado. Solo con un poquito de su parte conseguiría ser un auténtico líder burbujero.

P.D: La verdad es que nos estamos rifando un premio por los privados para el que logre sacarle un thanks. Es como el eurobote, no para de acumularse semana a semana. Al final vamos a recolectar para un auténtico rescate español.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

me parece que mulder esta ocupado dando estopa en el hilo del iluminado que quiere salir de la crisis creando 5millones de puestos de trabajo publicos.

::

y lo del sr. pollastre, ya empieza a preocuparme. Esa mesa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Completamente en desacuerdo con lo que no dices.





La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> me parece que mulder esta ocupado dando estopa en el hilo del iluminado que quiere salir de la crisis creando 5millones de puestos de trabajo publicos.
> 
> ::
> 
> y lo del sr. pollastre, ya empieza a preocuparme. Esa mesa...



Ahhn... el pollo se conectó ayer, seguro que para ver algo en veteranos ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

Sr.P anda en Brasil con problemas de tangas.
Sr.A anda con la recogida de la hortaliza tardia.
Sr.Fr anda por Suiza en busca del reloj del millon de francos que comprara con las plusvalias latentes y no latentes.

Sr.MM anda tradeando con caracoles, y estos con lo lento que se mueven pues.....
Sr.F200 anda por las islas del pacifico sin conexion a internet, aislado de toda civilizacion, por no existir no existe ni la ropa alli donde esta, claro que asi estan todo el dia fornicando. Podemos decir que cambio el ibex por el forniqueo.
Sr.Tonuel anda en el taller de audi, porque tambien le ha salido malo el turbo o el caudalimetro, de alli no sale menos mal que se llevo el gif de los patos y entre averia y averia se ponen a bailarlo.
Sr.Condor hace tiempo que su mujer no sabe nada de el, le dijo que iba a por tabaco, la mujer sospecha que anda con otra...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> *me parece que mulder esta ocupado dando estopa en el hilo del iluminado que quiere salir de la crisis creando 5millones de puestos de trabajo publicos.*
> 
> ::
> 
> y lo del sr. pollastre, ya empieza a preocuparme. Esa mesa...



Ponga el link, please

Quiero echarme unas risas


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ponga el link, please
> 
> Quiero echarme unas risas



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...estos-de-publicos-y-se-saldria-de-crisis.html

avisado queda que ya van por la pagina 23.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...estos-de-publicos-y-se-saldria-de-crisis.html
> 
> avisado queda que ya van por la pagina 23.



Buf,

mucha gráfica, muchas referencias de texto,...yo esperaba más carnaza

La temática prometía


----------



## Cantor (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...estos-de-publicos-y-se-saldria-de-crisis.html
> 
> avisado queda que ya van por la pagina 23.



y si solo busca las intervenciones del maestro alcachofero, puede empezar en la p.19


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

ayayayyy... esto se empieza a poner rojo tomatera...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

Actibva - Sentimiento de Mercado

:fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, Prisa ya ha corregido hasta donde más o menos debería. Ahora o sube o se define un buen fake. Stops en liza.
> 
> Por otro lado, MV usted me ha decepcionado. Ayer noche le he dedicado un buen post con mucho cariño y no ha thankeado. Solo con un poquito de su parte conseguiría ser un auténtico líder burbujero.
> 
> P.D: La verdad es que nos estamos rifando un premio por los privados para el que logre sacarle un thanks. Es como el eurobote, no para de acumularse semana a semana. Al final vamos a recolectar para un auténtico rescate español.



Finalmente me ha podido en parte el miedo.

Entré con 15.000 acciones y he deshecho media posición en beneficios (poquitos), el resto lo dejo. Es asumible un golpe gordo en una entrada de 3.000 leuros, en 6.000 un poco menos.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Finalmente me ha podido en parte el miedo.
> 
> Entré con 15.000 acciones y he deshecho media posición en beneficios (poquitos), el resto lo dejo. Es asumible un golpe gordo en una entrada de 3.000 leuros, en 6.000 un poco menos.



Muchas veces he estado tentada pero...puff


Estos chicharrillos me dan miedo.

Aunque ahora todo el Ibex son chicharros, estoy empenzando a olisquear otros mercados pero como no soy lo que se dice una fiera del AT...pos despacito y guena letra.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Muchas veces he estado tentada pero...puff
> 
> 
> Estos chicharrillos me dan miedo.
> ...



Al final todo es evaluar riesgo de perdidas y ganancias potenciales. 

Que frase más bonita y como cuesta ponerla en practica leches...


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Al final todo es evaluar riesgo de perdidas y ganancias potenciales.
> 
> *Que frase más bonita y como cuesta ponerla en practica leches...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

Id con cuidado cuando llegue el big guano y os sentéis frente a la pantalla a disfrutarlo ::

Enferma por comer palomitas de mantequilla a diario y logra una indemnización millonaria


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Quizá sea porque no estemos ante un potencial mercado alcista. Ya sabes que generalmente después de grandes caidas, vienen grandes correcciones en sentido contrario y por su amplitud suelen ser magníficas trampas para los "esta es la buena".
> 
> Salvo que se definan pautas que se confirmen, esto sigue bajista y muy peligroso. Tenemos al mando del país a un inútil que poco va a ayudar al país porque va a reventar el tejido productivo de medio tamaño lo que va a retraer aún más el consumo (menos sueldos) que finalmente va a retraer la recaudación de impuestos directos e indirectos .... que finalmente va a apretar el tema de la deuda que finalmente va a empufar aún más a los bancos. Aquí van a pringar muchos muchos muchos muchos.



Exactamente mi punto. En la tele no paran de señalar lo relajada que está la prima (mucho estrés, ya sabéis), justo cuando los gráficos alcanzan resistencias y objetivos, y, cosa que no sorprende, la encuesta de sentimiento empieza a marcar techo. No hace falta ser ningún experto en AT para darse cuenta de lo durísimos que son los 8.000, pues fue ahí donde se colocó gran cantidad de papel antes de la caída hasta los 6.000 puntos.

En el plano fundamental seguimos sin frenos dirección guano, y si algo tiene este crisis, es que a medida que las exigencias de Bruselas se han hecho necesarias para avanzar de pantalla hacia el rescate y los eurobonos, los medios han escenificado siempre un teatrillo pavoroso para que la gente tenga claro lo imprescindible que resulta la austeridad, con las bolsas acompañando en caída libre. Bien sabemos en este foro que ahora va tocando meter mano a las pensiones, y esto requerirá de altas dósis de miedo, así que no sería de extrañar ver sesiones dantescas con desplomes superiores al 5% para que tragar con todo se haga más lógico y placentero, por no decir que el cuento de "la zona euro se rompe" todavía no se ha acabado.

En fin, que hay que estar al loro y no dejarse llevar por las buenas noticias que ya están descontadas (¿Si no por qué hemos subido más de un 25%?)


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Muchas veces he estado tentada pero...puff
> 
> 
> Estos chicharrillos me dan miedo.
> ...



El miedo se supera con el stop y nunca con el nombre de la acción.

El hilo es habitado por muchos SAN a 12 pavos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Exactamente mi punto. En la tele no paran de señalar lo relajada que está la prima (mucho estrés, ya sabéis), justo cuando los gráficos alcanzan resistencias y objetivos, y, cosa que no sorprende, la encuesta de sentimiento empieza a marcar techo. No hace falta ser ningún experto en AT para darse cuenta de lo durísimos que son los 8.000, pues fue ahí donde se colocó gran cantidad de papel antes de la caída hasta los 6.000 puntos.
> 
> En el plano fundamental seguimos sin frenos dirección guano, y si algo tiene este crisis, es que a medida que las exigencias de Bruselas se han hecho necesarias para avanzar de pantalla hacia el rescate y los eurobonos, los medios han escenificado siempre un teatrillo pavoroso para que la gente tenga claro lo imprescindible que resulta la austeridad, con las bolsas acompañando en caída libre. Bien sabemos en este foro que ahora va tocando meter mano a las pensiones, y esto requerirá de altas dósis de miedo, así que no sería de extrañar ver sesiones dantescas con desplomes superiores al 5% para que tragar con todo se haga más lógico y placentero, por no decir que el cuento de "la zona euro se rompe" todavía no se ha acabado.
> 
> En fin, que hay que estar al loro y no dejarse llevar por las buenas noticias que ya están descontadas (¿Si no por qué hemos subido más de un 25%?)



La única duda es el timing de los acontecimientos, ahí está la clave.

¿Crees que la hostia gorda vendrá antes de la reelección del moreno o aguantará el castillo de naipes hasta entonces?


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Sep 2012)

Yo le doy a este tinglado como maximo una semana mas, los indicadores hablan de que nos vamos pabajo ya, pero ya, impresionante que todavia aguantemos sin la correccion bestia.


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Exactamente mi punto. En la tele no paran de señalar lo relajada que está la prima (mucho estrés, ya sabéis), justo cuando los gráficos alcanzan resistencias y objetivos, y, cosa que no sorprende, la encuesta de sentimiento empieza a marcar techo. No hace falta ser ningún experto en AT para darse cuenta de lo durísimos que son los 8.000, pues fue ahí donde se colocó gran cantidad de papel antes de la caída hasta los 6.000 puntos.
> 
> En el plano fundamental seguimos sin frenos dirección guano, y si algo tiene este crisis, es que a medida que las exigencias de Bruselas se han hecho necesarias para avanzar de pantalla hacia el rescate y los eurobonos, los medios han escenificado siempre un teatrillo pavoroso para que la gente tenga claro lo imprescindible que resulta la austeridad, con las bolsas acompañando en caída libre. Bien sabemos en este foro que ahora va tocando meter mano a las pensiones, y esto requerirá de altas dósis de miedo, así que no sería de extrañar ver sesiones dantescas con desplomes superiores al 5% para que tragar con todo se haga más lógico y placentero, por no decir que el cuento de "la zona euro se rompe" todavía no se ha acabado.
> 
> En fin, que hay que estar al loro y no dejarse llevar por las buenas noticias que ya están descontadas (¿Si no por qué hemos subido más de un 25%?)



La bolsa sin el FAKE no sería lo mismo.

Esto me suena:
Joder cómo ha caido.
Ahora que se ha descontado el peor de los mundos, esto tiene que subir.
Ya está subiendo. Siyalodeciayo.
Joder, si la hubiera comprado con valentía hace 10 días hubiera pillado el mínimo.
Hostia ***** no para de subir. Ya lleva dos mil puntos y no cede. Es un cierre masivo de cortos.
Llegamos a la resistencia y no se va venido a abajo.
Hostia se hay una vela verde de mucho volumen superando la resistencia. Para adentro con todo lo que queda disponible.

El resto ya lo saben.


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> La única duda es el timing de los acontecimientos, ahí está la clave.
> 
> ¿Crees que la hostia gorda vendrá antes de la reelección del moreno o aguantará el castillo de naipes hasta entonces?



Creo que en estos casos tendemos a perder fuerzas en acotar el tiempo, cuando lo importante son los niveles. Míralo así, si no se superan, por decir algo, los 8.700, ¿qué más da si el techo tarda una o siete semanas en realizarse? Piensa además que un techo se hace con volatilidad, lo cual significa que nunca sabes si la bajadita que ves es simplemente un recorte en el lateral, o que la fiesta ya ha empezado, ver si no lo que ocurrió la última vez en estos precios, cuando todo el mundo tenía claro que íbamos a caer, "pero todavía no, así que me meto en el SAN para estirar el chicle".

Si uno piensa que no vamos a subir mucho más, hay que empezar a dar salida a los valores.


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Espaa coloca 4.800 millones a tres y diez aos un 14% ms barato - Cotizalia.com

Esta es una muy mala noticia para los mercados. Este inútil se va a ver fuerte y va a generar nerviosismo.


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que en estos casos tendemos a perder fuerzas en acotar el tiempo, cuando lo importante son los niveles. Míralo así, si no se superan, por decir algo, los 8.700, ¿qué más da si el techo tarda una o siete semanas en realizarse? Piensa además que un techo se hace con volatilidad, lo cual significa que nunca sabes si la bajadita que ves es simplemente un recorte en el lateral, o que la fiesta ya ha empezado, ver si no lo que ocurrió la última vez en estos precios, cuando todo el mundo tenía claro que íbamos a caer, "pero todavía no, así que me meto en el SAN para estirar el chicle".
> 
> Si uno piensa que no vamos a subir mucho más, hay que empezar a dar salida a los valores.



Por favor, aclare a la peña que su comentario de "dar salida a" no aplica a Gamesa. No me vaya a disparar un sell off :rolleye:


----------



## peseteuro (20 Sep 2012)

Los MM de SAN están sudando la gota gorda para que no toquen los 6.00€

Tarde o temprano tendrán que ceder


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Sep 2012)

Toquecito a los 79xx... :rolleye:


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

Sí, la cosa pinta mal, hasta GAmesa palma 1,5%. Pero es que yo estoy con Janus... el "clima" no acompaña para que les salga rentable un tirón a la baja...

Sólo lo puedo resumir en que a pesar de que las figuras me hacen razonar (*) que esto está por caerse, las tripas (**) me dicen que nos queda un tirón más. Oiga, será un corte de digestión... yo que sé...

(*) Por ejemplo, el futuro del SP pareciera haber echo hace 15 min. un backtest al céntimo y ahora debería irse abajo con fuerza... 

(**) es que la "fuerza"... no la veo... ni en volumen o rango hacia abajo, ni viendo distrubuciones...


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

Qué suave está Mas en rueda de prensa. Creo que Rajao le ha enseñado los números de verdad ::


----------



## Janus (20 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué suave está Mas en rueda de prensa. Creo que Rajao le ha enseñado los números de verdad ::



Qué hijosdeputa!!!!, se están repartiendo nuestra pasta.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué hijosdeputa!!!!, se están repartiendo nuestra pasta.



Es un teatro, caro y malo de ******** pero un teatro al fin y al cabo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué hijosdeputa!!!!, se están repartiendo nuestra pasta.



Eso llevan 30 años haciéndolo, ahora están mirando a quién le colocan la cuenta.


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

Calma. Ahora mismo hay mas recorrido hacia abajo que hacia arriba	,es probable que aun queden puntos por arriba pero no muchos.No nos olvidems donde estamos,esto es hispakistan donde la roja es nuestra camiseta nacional. Claca como ves el eurostoxx??Tenia en mente entrar en bxx para despues de las elecciones


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

hoygan!!! déjense de hablar de política y nacionalismo aquí 

Que ya hay suficiente con los 10 hilos nuevos que abren cada día los boyeros en el general y demás subforos.

Por cierto, estreno el diccionario add-on de firefox, ahora ya podré poner los acentos.

Este hilo sin tetas ya no es lo que era..


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Sep 2012)




----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

juo juo juo, que me parece que estan preparando un peponazo de los buenos ....

No me hagan caso, aqui no hay ninguna base, bueno, alguna si, pero es para uso particular.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hoygan!!! déjense de hablar de política y nacionalismo aquí
> 
> Que ya hay suficiente con los 10 hilos nuevos que abren cada día los boyeros en el general y demás subforos.
> 
> ...



Y sin Gintonics, caballero y sin gintonics...:´´´(


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Y sin Gintonics, caballero y sin gintonics...:´´´(



siempre nos quedara muertoviviente ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> juo juo juo, que me parece que estan preparando un peponazo de los buenos ....
> 
> No me hagan caso, aqui no hay ninguna base, bueno, alguna si, pero es para uso particular.



hoyga, ¿ud, nos debe un tocho acerca de los mercados, no?

¿se lo puedo pagar con gifs de chinitas?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Bueno, bueno

hoy si puede ser una sesión rojera en usa

De momento el guano se impone


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hoygan!!! déjense de hablar de política y nacionalismo aquí
> 
> Que ya hay suficiente con los 10 hilos nuevos que abren cada día los boyeros en el general y demás subforos.
> 
> ...



Son nuestras costumbres.... y tal


Spoiler

























Por cierto, muy recomendable el último economía directa


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

http://www.diarioelaguijon.com/noticia/5702/LOS-AGUIJONAZOS/pda/


Vaya espectaculo.....


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2012)

el maese estará de vacaciones tomando gintonics?


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres.... y tal
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo que la mano no cubre no es teta que's ubre.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres.... y tal
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## tarrito (20 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el maese estará de vacaciones tomando gintonics?



con el permiso del Pirata 8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-227.html#post7230075

o


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres.... y tal
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



después de secarme la baba con el babero, déjeme que le pregunte el nombre del ultimo podcast al que se refiere, que me parece que en ivoox, donde me los bajo habitualmente, van algo retrasados al subirlos para la descarga. El ultimo es el del QE3 con fecha 18-09


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hoygan!!! déjense de hablar de política y nacionalismo aquí
> 
> Que ya hay suficiente con los 10 hilos nuevos que abren cada día los boyeros en el general y demás subforos.
> 
> ...



Nombre del add-on plz. Que siempre lo eché en falta después de usar el Chrome.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Rajoy oblig a dimitir a Esperanza Aguirre tras una bronca por Eurovegas | Diarioelaguijon.com
> 
> 
> Vaya espectaculo.....




o sea por el queso, tipo mafia sicialiana

del articulo:

La discusión se originó, según nos confirman las fuentes de Génova, por la queja unos días antes de la secretaria general del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal a Rajoy por los acuerdos unilaterales que Esperanza Aguirre habría alcanzado con el grupo de Adelson para la ubicación de Eurovegas en Alcorcón. De estos acuerdos no habría informado ni al partido ni al Presidente del Gobierno. Entre esos pactos, estaría el acuerdo verbal de la presidenta madrileña de permitir fumar en los establecimientos y de un sistema fiscal “singular” y normas laborales específicas para Eurovegas, algo para lo que Aguirre no tiene competencias y que forzaría a Rajoy a tener que cambiar leyes nacionales. *María Dolores de Cospedal la dueña de un perro llamado Mariano, es esposa de José Ignacio del Hierro, nombrado el 19 de julio de 2002 miembro del Consejo de Administración de Metrovacesa*, que a su vez es la propietaria de una parte del suelo en el que se ubicará el macro complejo en Alcorcón, lo que provocó que sus acciones subieran un 78% en dos días.

*Mariano no sabes lo que son los pantalones*

estos ti@s arruina a este país para 2 generaciones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Lo que la mano no cubre no es teta que's ubre.

















::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Nombre del add-on plz. Que siempre lo eché en falta después de usar el Chrome.



https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/spanish-spain-dictionary/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> después de secarme la baba con el babero, déjeme que le pregunte el nombre del ultimo podcast al que se refiere, que me parece que en ivoox, donde me los bajo habitualmente, van algo retrasados al subirlos para la descarga. El ultimo es el del QE3 con fecha 18-09



Ese es al que me refiero . 

Cuando las cosas no pueden ser de otra manera, mejor prepararse, ¿no?


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

De verdad, piraton, que a veces me matas. Schlagfertig!! (sagaz, agudo)!!! coloquial ... mas matao!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Sep 2012)

me ha hecho gracia esta foto que han twiteado: en el metro hay que agarrarse bien


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Menudo crematorio del copón se van a montar los usanos

Hoy pueden poner el fuego a tope


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo crematorio del copón se van a montar los usanos
> 
> Hoy pueden poner el fuego a tope



Los "argoritmos" y las "tejnologias" me decian hacen un rato todo lo contrario.
Esto me huele a barrida de largos y pepon. (pero un pepon diario o hasta el viernes).

Todo esta distorsionado por los vencimientos en los que estamos, por lo tanto digo lo de cuidado, que esto no hay que tomarlo en serio.

Por cierto, vaya senorita la de los 100 m.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> De verdad, piraton, que a veces me matas. Schlagfertig!! (sagaz, agudo)!!! coloquial ... mas matao!!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Este hilo se está forocochizando


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> después de secarme la baba con el babero, déjeme que le pregunte el nombre del ultimo podcast al que se refiere, que me parece que en ivoox, donde me los bajo habitualmente, van algo retrasados al subirlos para la descarga. El ultimo es el del QE3 con fecha 18-09



Repórtelo por no poner el link. Miren que van avisados que cuando hagan un referencia.....


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo crematorio del copón se van a montar los usanos
> 
> Hoy pueden poner el fuego a tope



Mire Vd la apertura, o echan ahi hasta la ultima "baba" para "recuperarlo" o vamos a los "infiernos" que dice Vd.

Lo que ha discho el contraobama ha hecho mucho danio, importante "algunos empiezan a pensar que bobama se queda" por lo tanto la campana electoral se ha acabado.

El Romney se ha puesto en contra de la opinion del presi en las intervenciones exteriores de usa cuando caen soldados americanos, esto no pasaba desde Vietnamm. (hablamos de 35 anos). Nunca!!, y repito nunca un candidato gano desde entonces (jfk) en estas condiciones, y mucho menos cuando no venden el sueno de paz:

Esto ES REALMENTE IMPORTANTE!!!.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Mire Vd la apertura, o echan ahi hasta la ultima "baba" para "recuperarlo" o vamos a los "infiernos" que dice Vd.
> 
> Lo que ha discho el contraobama ha hecho mucho danio, importante "algunos empiezan a pensar que bobama se queda" por lo tanto la campana electoral se ha acabado.
> 
> Esto ES REALMENTE IMPORTANTE!!!.



Que se queman las gacelillas!!!


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que se queman las gacelillas!!!



Es lo que hay .... como diria el pollo que no aparece desde hace algunos dias, lo importante no es que la cuerda se rompa, sino que TU oigas cuando la cuerda se ha roto.

Este buen hombre siempre trabaja en diario (buen dia -> verde mal dia ->rojo)

Nunca fui de esta forma de trabajar (algunas de las "herramientas" que hay siempre las he dejado a un lado, no porque no puedan dar beneficios, sino por que tengo problemas "morales" con elllas).

Pollastre muestrame la luussssss, jeje ejejejejejeejejejejejejjejejeje, a un viejo "bicho" como yo. Mas que nada di buenos dias, que yo ya se "protejerme" solo.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Nunca fui de esta forma de trabajar (algunas de las "herramientas" que hay siempre las he dejado a un lado, no porque no puedan dar beneficios, sino por que tengo problemas "morales" con elllas).



¿Qué impedimentos morales son esos? ¿Tienen algo que ver con chivatazos de los especialistas de mercado, o es que símplemente sufre un exceso de lecturas de novelas de Frank Herbert? No entiendo esos impedimentos morales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)




----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

No es primera del singular, sino del plural...


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Calma. Ahora mismo hay mas recorrido hacia abajo que hacia arriba	,es probable que aun queden puntos por arriba pero no muchos.No nos olvidems donde estamos,esto es hispakistan donde la roja es nuestra camiseta nacional. Claca como ves el eurostoxx??Tenia en mente entrar en bxx para despues de las elecciones



Cuidado con pensar que otros mercados presentarán un aspecto más atractivo:







Está en los máximos anteriores y, lo más importante, alcanzando la zona de colocación de títulos que sirvió de lateral durante año y medio. Es importante ver esto último, porque aunque los máximos de marzo se superen ligeramente, lo que hay para arriba es una resistencia BRUTAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL. Las flechitas ilustran este hecho, pero por lo demás ni caso, que son sólo un ejemplo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> No es primera del singular, sino del plural...


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué impedimentos morales son esos? ¿Tienen algo que ver con chivatazos de los especialistas de mercado, o es que símplemente sufre un exceso de lecturas de novelas de Frank Herbert? No entiendo esos impedimentos morales.



Hay cosas que son dificiles de exxxxxplicar my friend!!!

Sabe Vd lo que es un autentico, pero autentico conservador?

Con un muy buen amigo (turco) estuvimos durante muchos dias hablando sobre que era conservadurismo y que es progresismo (este buen hombre (concenado a muerte !!!! y no es broma ) causa junto con sus "amigos" a los que tambien conozco, y de otras nacionalidades una impresion de que han tenido mucho, pero que mucho tiempo para pensar que es una cosa y otra)

Solucion: para personas como Vd. que se conforman con lo que es la solucion y no con lo que "ha pasado durante el tiempo hasta que ha habido una solucion".

Un conservador toma la solucion del progresista cuando ha sido "socialmente" aceptada, por lo cual el progresista se ve "obligado" a buscar una nueva "solucion" que en ese momento es muy "insegura" pero es un riesgo que se tiene que tomar.

Puede ser que al final "socialmente" no sea aceptada la ultima motivacion que ha llegado a esa decision, pero en el caso contrario todo el mundo aplaudira como si fuese la nueva direccion que tiene que tomar la sociedad ... blah blah blah.

He estado en "pequenas", bueno a nivel cuasi "personal" de gente que ahora parecen los nuevos "gurus" amis,at,de,ch y bueno soy tan malo, que tengo incluso mis propias opiniones de todos ellos y del "todo" en conjunto.

Sr. mataresfacil, deje de hacer lo que hace ahora mismo con la mano izquierda.


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

1ª del singular =YO
1ª del plural = Nosotros

So, we're back!


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué impedimentos morales son esos? ¿Tienen algo que ver con chivatazos de los especialistas de mercado, o es que símplemente sufre un exceso de lecturas de novelas de Frank Herbert? No entiendo esos impedimentos morales.



Sr. bulrolsa, cuando Vd era un nino, yo ya estaba desde hace 10 anos en la bolsa, ... my friend. l(La probabilidad de que Vd sea mas viejo que yo, es .... realmente baja..... ) no deje que sus amiguitos de rian de Vd.

En el caso de que Vd, sea mayor que yo le deseo mucha suerte con su prostata (y no es broma)


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lvira-rodriguez-nueva-presidenta-de-cnmv.html

Curriculum inside...


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Sr. bulrolsa, cuando Vd era un nino, yo ya estaba desde hace 10 anos en la bolsa, ... my friend. l(La probabilidad de que Vd sea mas viejo que yo, es .... realmente baja..... ) no deje que sus amiguitos de rian de Vd.
> 
> En el caso de que Vd, sea mayor que yo le deseo mucha suerte con su prostata (y no es broma)



La causa del cáncer de próstata es el alcohol. Abandone el alcohol, y la próstata mejorará considerablemente.


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La causa del cáncer de próstata es el alcohol. Abandone el alcohol, y la próstata mejorará considerablemente.



En el caso, (QUE NO SE DA), no veo ningun problema en ningun sentido, expliqueme por favor donde ve los problemas ?:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> En el caso, (QUE NO SE DA), no veo ningun problema en ningun sentido, expliqueme por favor donde ve los problemas ?:



¿Qué problemas?


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La causa del cáncer de próstata es el alcohol. Abandone el alcohol, y la próstata mejorará considerablemente.



Sabe Vd, y no quiero ser una mala persona.

Me recuerda Vd. una persona (bastante joven) que me decia, porque yo tenia que ganar > 1MEur. y yo le repondia, que yo soy in bicho raro, hay otros peores,.

Soy un gili...as, pero la naturaleza me ha echo asi.....

Hay un muy muy muy viejo dicho en alemania que dice, "hasta el mas santo de los creyentes encontrara la paz en este mundo sin ayuda de su vecino ....".

Hay muchas, muchas, muchas cosas cosas que me han marcardo del dicho anterior, 5 paises, 4 idiomas 3 ... 2.... 1... 0 .... soy, y ... lo siento tan idiota como antes, pero tengo 25X12 processor en >1ms.

Nunca antes deseee tanto tener 25 cabras como antes .... !!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

marditohs bajistas :vomito:

no pasa nada , reboto donde tenia que rebotar , seguimos alcistas con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Cuidado con pensar que otros mercados presentarán un aspecto más atractivo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el grafico. Bxx es un etf para ponerse corto apalancado X2. Me gustaria entrar en octubre con el eurostoxx a 2600_2800,a ser posible a 2800 pero lo veo complicado


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Sabe Vd, y no quiero ser una mala persona.
> 
> Me recuerda Vd. una persona (bastante joven) que me decia, porque yo tenia que ganar > 1MEur. y yo le repondia, que yo soy in bicho raro, hay otros peores,.
> 
> ...



http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film713606.html


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Sabe Vd, y no quiero ser una mala persona.
> 
> Me recuerda Vd. una persona (bastante joven) que me decia, porque yo tenia que ganar > 1MEur. y yo le repondia, que yo soy in bicho raro, hay otros peores,.
> 
> ...



Pues que le aproveche.

Yo asisto a ferias de vendedores de crecepelos para aprender a hacerme mi propio crecepelo y, si lo veo difícil, comprar algún crecepelo eficaz. Sé que la mayoría de, por no decir todos, los vendedores de crecepelo son unos tramposos (llamando a especialistas de mercado) y merecerían ir a la cárcel, pero no pierdo la fe en el ser humano y sigo asistiendo y aprendiendo. Y si me encuentro con un vendedor de crecepelo del que se puede demostrar que su receta no es eficaz, y se está tratando de lucrar, considero mi deber moral denunciar el engaño. Yo con mi maquinillo grid scalper estoy muy feliz, y no tengo ninguna intención de venderlo. Si acaso, le añadiré un cabezal basculante, por eso de acometer mejor las pendientes.


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los hombres que miraban fijamente a las cabras (2009) - FilmAffinity



Vi esa pelicula en el pre-con lo todos lo actores,

... sorrries no puedo decir lo que senti con ellos, 


hay gente que gasta 2000 Eur para una p... ....a I-Loquesea, pero con esa peli, tego que decir que mis gastos fueron > 1000Eur. que gente mas ..... buena

De verdad, solo puedo compararlo con el direcotor del (las "algo" rojo, (me parece que eran cerezas), maravilloso..... nunca podran .... )

Las cerezas rojas, estuve con el director del film, "autenticamente" maravilloso .... "a sus pies maese".


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

Welcome back agente Bourne. 

Se abre la porra para adivinar su nuevo "retiro":

R3v3nANT --> Sábado 15:00


----------



## peseteuro (20 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> marditohs bajistas :vomito:
> 
> no pasa nada , reboto donde tenia que rebotar , seguimos alcistas con tres cojones :Aplauso:





Aprovecha estas bajadas para cargar más largos porque siempre los podrá vender más caros y los largos del Ibex siempre suben y se revalorizan "ir corto es tirar el dinero"


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Welcome back agente Bourne.
> 
> Se abre la porra para adivinar su nuevo "retiro":
> 
> R3v3nANT --> Sábado 15:00



Acabo de bajar todos los datos de la semana (ticks) bueno, si alguien los quiere, que pegue un tick,Soy un Sch* typ.

Si una persona se interesa por los ticks de DAX,SDAX,TECDAX que me pegue une toque, bueno ...................................... lo siento pero no hay toques porque paso de toda esa mierd..... da jovenictos, el que los quiera (ticks) que diga buenos dias....


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Aprovecha estas bajadas para cargar más largos porque siempre los podrá vender más caros y los largos del Ibex siempre suben y se revalorizan "ir corto es tirar el dinero"



todo va segun lo planeado ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=UNA:NA

Una compa/ia a tener en cuenta para comprar en la proxima caida.


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> UNILEVER NV-CVA (UNA:EN Amsterdam): Financial Ratios - Businessweek
> 
> Una compa/ia a tener en cuenta para comprar en la proxima caida.



Yo no digo nada.Estoy hasta los dejones que no puedea postear la p. mjierda que he prometido.


----------



## burbublase (20 Sep 2012)

Lo siente acabo de poner 3 paginas y me han hechado para atras. Soerrries, h und "h" gente.

Muy Sinpatoiko, acabo de hablar con mi abgado, Le lereucerdo que esto es ilagalll. Nos vemos cuando nos juj6temos.!!!:


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Vi esa pelicula en el pre-con lo todos lo actores,
> 
> ... sorrries no puedo decir lo que senti con ellos,
> 
> ...



George Clooney tendria buenas anecdotas para contar. No se porque sospeche que esta pelicula debio marcarte, ha sido pura intuicion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> 1ª del singular =YO
> 1ª del plural = Nosotros
> 
> So, we're back!



atman, atman...algo le ha debido despistar. Si no iba por nosotros. Iba por el recién rellegado del limbo del baneo.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Welcome back agente Bourne.
> 
> Se abre la porra para adivinar su nuevo "retiro":
> 
> R3v3nANT --> Sábado 15:00



GT--> En cuanto postee el pollo o _flanele_.


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> atman, atman...algo le ha debido despistar. Si no iba por nosotros. Iba por el recién rellegado del limbo del baneo.



Es que no ha vuelto uno han vuelto los dos... burbubolsa y burbublase... ¿me explico ahora? 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Acabo de bajar todos los datos de la semana (ticks) bueno, si alguien los quiere, que pegue un tick,Soy un Sch* typ.
> 
> Si una persona se interesa por los ticks de DAX,SDAX,TECDAX que me pegue une toque, bueno ...................................... lo siento pero no hay toques porque paso de toda esa mierd..... da jovenictos, el que los quiera (ticks) que diga buenos dias....



¿de dónde sacas los tick?, gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Es que no ha vuelto uno han vuelto los dos... burbubolsa y burbublase... ¿me explico ahora? 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Inditex se convierte en la mayor empresa por capitalización de la bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Pa mí son la misma persona... lo de esta tarde en el hilo ha sido...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lFxZGW2jZTM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pa mí son la misma persona... lo de esta tarde en el hilo ha sido...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/43dIurAkqsI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

jajaja... supòngo que hay que ser vasco y tener algunos años para conocer a Kortatu... a pesar de lo que eran y representaban... musicalmente hasta tuvieron su punto.



Spoiler



Es probable que esta sea su canción más conocida e igual le suena...
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kpljk-ywO-o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Uno ve esos vídeos y entiende perfectamente porque los vascos han sido nuncafollistas impenitentes... jajaja....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Jo jo jo

Montoro estudia implantar una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles para recaudar 2.000 millones - elEconomista.es

_El Ministerio de Hacienda está acelerando las conversaciones con el sector bursátil para impulsar una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles, similar a la que existe en Francia y que grava en un 0,2% la compraventa de ciertos títulos. Su intención es introducir esta tasa, que le permitiría recaudar hasta 2.000 millones de euros, en los próximos Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE). No obstante, por el momento no están definidas ni las operaciones a las que se aplicaría ni el tipo correspondiente._


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Montoro estudia implantar una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles para recaudar 2.000 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> _El Ministerio de Hacienda está acelerando las conversaciones con el sector bursátil para impulsar una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles, similar a la que existe en Francia y que grava en un 0,2% la compraventa de ciertos títulos. Su intención es introducir esta tasa, que le permitiría recaudar hasta 2.000 millones de euros, en los próximos Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE). No obstante, por el momento no están definidas ni las operaciones a las que se aplicaría ni el tipo correspondiente._



El ministro de la risa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Montoro estudia implantar una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles para recaudar 2.000 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> _El Ministerio de Hacienda está acelerando las conversaciones con el sector bursátil para impulsar una tasa a las operaciones bursátiles, similar a la que existe en Francia y que grava en un 0,2% la compraventa de ciertos títulos. Su intención es introducir esta tasa, que le permitiría recaudar hasta 2.000 millones de euros, en los próximos Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE). No obstante, por el momento no están definidas ni las operaciones a las que se aplicaría ni el tipo correspondiente._



Yo creo que esta gente ya no sabe que hacer. Además parecen las cuentas de la lechera, si hay un billon en operaciones y aplicamos un 0.2% nos trincamos un 0.2%... voila 2000 M€. Ni se les ocurre que los inversores y marvados ejpeculadores se vayan con el petate a otro puerto....


----------



## paulistano (20 Sep 2012)

Lo de hoy ha sido...en fin...cómo decirlo.....:Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido...en fin...cómo decirlo.....:Aplauso:



masuno..........


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2012)

Despegamos...

Bueno... espero que llevemos los dos tanques llenos... porque los cohetes con un sólo depósito no vuelan la mitad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

Noticia interesante...


----------



## patilltoes (20 Sep 2012)

Bueno, ayer, harto de no pillarla nunca, me meti en ITX a 96€. Me he casado con A. Ortega para el resto de la eternidad. Ya veremos en que queda.


----------



## paulistano (20 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Bueno, ayer, harto de no pillarla nunca, me meti en ITX a 96€. Me he casado con A. Ortega para el resto de la eternidad. Ya veremos en que queda.



Puestos a contar pecados y desgracias, me uno con bankinter a 3,28 8:

::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Bueno, ayer, harto de no pillarla nunca, me meti en ITX a 96€. Me he casado con A. Ortega para el resto de la eternidad. Ya veremos en que queda.



Pues mal hecho si solo te has dejado llevar por los sentimientos...sentimientos caca de la vaca.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Bueno, ayer, harto de no pillarla nunca, me meti en ITX a 96€. Me he casado con A. Ortega para el resto de la eternidad. Ya veremos en que queda.



Mal momento, las podras comprar unos euros mas baratas dentro de nada. (es lo que creo)



el guano es tan inminente que me da pena no poder aprovecharme de la situacion, aunque por otro lado, si es tan obvio para una gacela como yo, el guano, aplicando el sentimiento contrario habra que ponerse largisisimo


----------



## paulistano (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues mal hecho si solo te has dejado llevar por los sentimientos...sentimientos caca de la vaca.



Yo entrando en el ibex a 79xx me he llevado por el sentimiendo de ...."comprando a estas alturas si baja perderé, pero el jato perderá mucho másss, que va largo en 8115":XX::XX:


Hispanistaní en estado puro::


Ahora en serio, un simple mete - saca con vistas a que suba algo el ibex mañana (ya le toca)...arañarle algo para el finde y adios:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues mal hecho si solo te has dejado llevar por los sentimientos...sentimientos caca de la vaca.



Fueron los sentimientos los que le llevaron a casarse, ¿no? :: :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues mal hecho si solo te has dejado llevar por los sentimientos...sentimientos caca de la vaca.



La cabeza es la que me dice que hay que estar dentro. El punto de entrada si que lo he escogido usando el TT de Zuloman.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fueron los sentimientos los que le llevaron a casarse, ¿no? :: :XX:



Asi es, y la peor entrada de mi vida y ya ni stop loss ni pollas en vinagre, que pata en los huevos le pegaba al cura si lo tuviera delante. :


----------



## sr.anus (20 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo entrando en el ibex a 79xx me he llevado por el sentimiendo de ...."comprando a estas alturas si baja perderé, pero el jato *perderá mucho másss, que va largo en 8115":XX::XX:*
> 
> 
> Hispanistaní en estado puro::
> ...



Lo siento esta equivocado esta vez, el jato va corto a la vez, por tanto baje o sube el gana, win-win.

El jato se mueve en un f-type gracias a las plusvis


----------



## patilltoes (20 Sep 2012)

Echarle la culpa al market maker no arregla nada, señor Chino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

El fue quien dijo hasta que la muerte os separe, y no se me olvidara nunca.

Que engañao estaba por diosssssss, que engañaooooooooooooo.

Hoy en dia, con 30 años me casaba si, si pero hoy noooooo, mañananananaaaaaaa.

Tambien dijo en la pobreza y en la riqueza, y de momento la segunda aun no se conoce en casa chinito. Esperare un par de años mas, y como no venga, devuelvo a mi mujer al cura, eso le sentara peor que una olla de migas por la noche.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El fue quien dijo hasta que la muerte os separe, y no se me olvidara nunca.
> 
> Que engañao estaba por diosssssss, que engañaooooooooooooo.
> 
> ...



Mi experiencia me dice que todos los que quieren devolverle al cura a su señora son los que no saben ni que hacer cuando la misma se les ausenta más de un día.

No me creo nada, :no::no::no:


----------



## The Hellion (20 Sep 2012)

Joder, vaya timing. Estoy desarrollando un sentido no se si táctico o estratégico que ya me gustaría para entrar en bolsa. 

Cada vez que aterrizo por aquí se acaba de activar la amenaza bb. 

Vaya mesecito llevo.

No les leo, pero les recuerdo. A ver si un fin de semana me doy un repasito por encima al hilo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

Uy, a que los usanos se plantan en los 1490


----------



## The Hellion (20 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mi experiencia me dice que todos los que quieren devolverle al cura a su señora son los que no saben ni que hacer *cuando la misma se les ausenta más de un día.*
> 
> No me creo nada, :no::no::no:



Si es más tiempo, no le diría yo que no, ahora, si es un día...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El fue quien dijo hasta que la muerte os separe, y no se me olvidara nunca.
> 
> Que engañao estaba por diosssssss, que engañaooooooooooooo.
> 
> ...




Claro, claro...

con esas facturas del Nikki Beach que nos trae


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, claro...
> 
> con esas facturas del Nikki Beach que nos trae



chinito se limita a hacer de probador , menudo estomago tiene , la de veneno que se a zampao el pobre :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Sep 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Acabo de bajar todos los datos de la semana (ticks) bueno, si alguien los quiere, que pegue un tick,Soy un Sch* typ.
> 
> Si una persona se interesa por los ticks de DAX,SDAX,TECDAX que me pegue une toque, bueno ...................................... lo siento pero no hay toques porque paso de toda esa mierd..... da jovenictos, el que los quiera (ticks) que diga buenos dias....



Yo cojo los datos con esto: larytet-master - JQuant - Google Project Hosting


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Sep 2012)

El matrimonio es que tiene una fecha que es ni contigo ni sin ti. Yo hace tiempo que habito en esa fase.

JJJ yo si sobrevivi a unas navidades en barcelona en el barrio de pueblo nuevo bebiendome hasta el larios caducao lo sobrevivo todo, bueno menos tus graficos. 

PD:Niño voy a hablar algo de bolsa que me banean. Los usa cerrando cual cerdos en maximos del sia, GRAN GAFE RAFAXL dixit. Rafa te queremos, que te vaya bonito en la vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

rsi en diario del ibex :bla:


----------



## paulistano (20 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> rsi en diario del ibex :bla:



Oh señor don gato, ilustre a un humilde larguista...

Futuros suben un poco.....

Va todo segn lo previsto y viene pepon¿...

A que niveles del ibex desiste de los largos??? A los 6900 o asi???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Oh señor don gato, ilustre a un humilde larguista...
> 
> Futuros suben un poco.....
> 
> ...



1250.... y no, no hablo del SP ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Oh señor don gato, ilustre a un humilde larguista...
> 
> Futuros suben un poco.....
> 
> ...



hay una bajista superada que ahora sirve de soporte , si tiene humilda podra verla , stop al cierre por debajo de ella


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El fue quien dijo hasta que la muerte os separe, y no se me olvidara nunca.
> 
> Que engañao estaba por diosssssss, que engañaooooooooooooo.
> 
> ...



jajajajaja. Me has recordado una anécdota familiar. 

Mis 2 hermanos llevan más de 20 años casados (y no creo que se separen nunca). Hace unos pocos años, mi hermano se me acercó y me dijo : "Arminio, nunca te doy consejos, pero por una vez te voy a dar uno: no te cases.". ::

De todas maneras, lo que ha dicho silenciosa es una verdad como un templo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Mis 2 hermanos llevan más de 20 años casados (y no creo que se separen nunca).



¿Pero qué clase de familia de degenerados es la suya? :ouch:

:XX:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Pero qué clase de familia de degenerados es la suya? :ouch:
> 
> :XX:



jajajaja. 

Coño, me ha quedado escrito como si en mi familia fueramos como los familias reales de la época medieval :XX:.

No, entre ellos no, quería decir con otras personas :XX:.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> jajajaja.
> 
> Coño, me ha quedado escrito como si en mi familia fueramos como los familias reales de la época medieval :XX:.
> 
> No, entre ellos no, quería decir con otras personas :XX:.



Joder, y yo que pensaba que eras un Borbón ::

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (20 Sep 2012)

En la espesura del bosque aun hay voces que no se olvidan de nosotros....y ojo vienen desde Alemania.


http://eternityspain.wordpress.com/...n-alemania-sobre-la-situacion-real-de-espana/


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Sep 2012)

Sobre Alemania, ayer dieron un vídeo muy bueno en Canal 33, producido por una cadena francesa. Supongo que lo podréis encontrar en francés o inglés, para los que os da sarpullido el catalán.
Habla de que hay un 15% de trabajadores que son working poors, el tema de los minijobs, etc.... Los hinjenieros se lo llevan crudo, pero los trabajadores no cualificados lo están pasando mal, las condiciones laborales se están endureciendo mucho y trabajar a la forma alemana es bastante estresante.

El milagro alemán: Las dos caras





ponzi dijo:


> En la espesura del bosque aun hay voces que no se olvidan de nosotros....y ojo vienen desde Alemania.
> 
> 
> El ignorado articulo publicado en Alemania sobre la situación real de España | Eternity


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2012)

Qué pasa troncos!, ahora llego de currar para que después digan que los españoles son vagos :-(=)

Veo que el SP está en plan taladro de culos.
Veo que First sigue marcando el reto de superar la media móvil de 200 sesiones.
Veo que Starbucks hoy ha hecho la hijaputa. El stop estaría en 53 tope.
Veo que las plateras siguen a tope. No descarten Coeur por encima de 30 en donde hay que tirar un corto con stop del 3%.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Sep 2012)

¡Vaya horas!
Lo de los hermanos me ha recordado un viejo chiste:

Era sobre una encuesta:
- ¿A usted que le parece que los curas se casen?
- Hombre, si se quieren ... 

Por lo demás, no veo muchas risas en septiembre (ni llantos), el ambiente está más bien tenso e indeciso. ¿Por donde saltará?
Hoy no es un día de predicciones, creo que será volatil para los que gustan del tradeo intradiario. Disfruten de la emoción.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

por fin llegamos al dia de vencimientos mis bienamados :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (21 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En la espesura del bosque aun hay voces que no se olvidan de nosotros....y ojo vienen desde Alemania.
> 
> 
> El ignorado articulo publicado en Alemania sobre la situación real de España | Eternity



Según el articulo, nuestro problema radica en los castuzos. 

_La razón de la enfermedad de España es un modelo de Estado inviable,fuente de todo nepotismo y de toda corrupción,
impuesto por una oligarquía de partidos en connivencia con las oligarquías financiera y económica, 
y con el poder judicial y los organismos de control a su servicio.

En España no existe separación de poderes,ni independencia del poder judicial,ni los diputados representan a los ciudadanos, solo a los partidos que los ponen en una lista._

Muy bueno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

El articulo está cofirmado por centeneitor, de ahí la estopa que suelta ::


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Uop! Uop! Uop!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9bZkp7q19f0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Uop! Uop! Uop!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9bZkp7q19f0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



pero esto que es :vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero esto que es :vomito:



Don jato, lo mismo le gusta más esta versión....

<iframe width="800" height="600" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kpZhZAr1cQU?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

con lo poco que me gustan las flacas , un poquito mas de carne coño :ouch:


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

226 millones de visitas en youtube tiene el video original... si le sumas los demás...


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2012)

A los buenos días!



muertoviviente dijo:


> con lo poco que me gustan las flacas , un poquito mas de carne coño :ouch:



Con flacas ¿se refiere a novias o a chicas delgadas? :XX:


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Sep 2012)

A mi las chinesas no me gustan demasiado...


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> A mi las chinesas no me gustan demasiado...



Entonces no hay problema: esas son coreanas. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

Ande sametio???????


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Con flacas ¿se refiere a novias o a chicas delgadas? :XX:



cree el mariconson que todos son de su condicion :ouch:

un poquito mas de carne quiere decir que no me gustan tan delgadas ::


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cree el mariconson que todos son de su condicion :ouch:
> 
> un poquito mas de carne quiere decir que no me gustan tan delgadas ::



Con Ud. la duda era razonable, no me lo negará ienso:


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cree el mariconson que todos son de su condicion :ouch:
> 
> un poquito mas de carne quiere decir que no me gustan tan delgadas ::



Nos será usted un multinick de Marlo?
:8:


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Nos será usted un multinick de Marlo?
> :8:



Todo viene de que en Perú 'flaca' también quiere decir 'novia', además se usa más esta acepción que la de indicar 'poca grasa'


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Sep 2012)

lolo08 dijo:


> a mi las chinesas no me gustan demasiado...



seras........ Me voy a chivar


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

Buenos y verdosos dias.

Bankinter a 3,36 ha debido ser un sueño, sube cabrona, que este finde tengo muchos gastos::


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Sep 2012)

Buenos días, 
Vencimientos a canto y Pepón de mi vida.... En la vida real cada vez a peor y la bolsa subida a la parra....

No me sorprendo, c'est la vie


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Vencimientos a canto y Pepón de mi vida.... En la vida real cada vez a peor y la bolsa subida a la parra....
> 
> No me sorprendo, c'est la vie



El gobierno estará contento.

Prohibieron los cortos para evitar guanos.

Ahora nos van a meter un impuesto por comprar.

Dentro de nada nos prohibirán vender, sólo se podrá comprar, el IBEX subirá de los 20.000 puntos y saldrán por la tele diciendo lo bien que que están acogiendo los mercados todas sus medidas.

Que asco tó¡


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Sep 2012)

Esa puta mierda llamada BME.... La Terra del siglo XXI


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2012)

El Ibex35, ¿oportunidad histórica de inversión? - Valor Añadido - Cotizalia.com


> Dicho esto, ¿dónde queda España? El cuadro de la página 8 es muy revelador. El valor de la ratio CAPE para el IBEX era, a cierre de junio, de 8’49. Su mínimo histórico ha sido 7’25 y la mediana, 17’33. Desde ese punto de vista estaríamos ante una oportunidad histórica de adquirir acciones españolas.



compren que se acaban!!! :XX:


----------



## vermer (21 Sep 2012)

Impresionado por el diagnóstico que hizo ANHQV sobre Jazztel. Ha sido terminar justo por encima de 4'60 (4'602 al cierre ayer) y saltar para arriba con alegría. Más alegre aún estoy yo... ya veremos cuánto dura la alegría en casa del pobre. Thnks


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

Bueno, pues USA con sus costumbres, se pueden llevar el SP a los 1490

Querer es poder


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

Vamos putita sube!!:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo viene de que en Perú 'flaca' también quiere decir 'novia', además se usa más esta acepción que la de indicar 'poca grasa'



al ver que a las novias les dicen " flaca " ustec penso que a su novio podia decirle " flaco " pero solo se usa para las tias :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

Pepón? Mon dieu! Si estamos por debajo de 8100 en pleno proceso de distribución!
Fíjense en el SAN y tengan cuidado. [todo con umildá y un poco de conosimiento]








mientras colgaba el gráfico se nos va el putibex por encima de 8100 :: :: :XX:

Ah! y vean que mantengo la posibilidad de que el san complete el doble suelo hasta los 6.6x (ojalá sean 6.66€ :, señal irrefutable que después se irá al sub-1€ cumpliendo esas profecías de locos mad-maxistas que a veces se leen por aquí....::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

pidamos al dios de los mercaos que nos sostenga el chulibex despues del vencimiento y que nos lleve a los gloriosos 17k :|


----------



## Chotorunner (21 Sep 2012)

Genial Yosi Truzman, de El Confidencial. Lo sigo hace mucho tiempo como indicador de sentimiento contrario, y el tío es que no falla ni una. Juassssss

Por cierto, ¿Nadie se acuerda de mis mensajes aquí, puestos en mínimos, no?

Bueno, pues eso. ¿Donde está el wano????


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Genial Yosi Truzman, de El Confidencial. Lo sigo hace mucho tiempo como indicador de sentimiento contrario, y el tío es que no falla ni una. Juassssss
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Nadie se acuerda de mis mensajes aquí, puestos en mínimos, no?
> 
> Bueno, pues eso. ¿Donde está el wano????



el guano esta esperando que las gacelillas como tu esten mas optimistas , entonces estallara la tormenta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

De Grifols

Grifols: las primeras pruebas en humanos de la vacuna contra el alzhéimer serán en 2013 - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De Grifols
> 
> Grifols: las primeras pruebas en humanos de la vacuna contra el alzhéimer serán en 2013 - elEconomista.es



los foreros viejunos pueden presentarse voluntarios :rolleye:


----------



## Chotorunner (21 Sep 2012)

Pues eso, muertoviviente: 
Las gacelillas como yo estamos compradas desde el 6200. Wapo. Y no venderemos hasta 2015. Wapísimo. 

De nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Las gacelillas como yo estamos compradas desde el 6200. Wapo. Y no venderemos hasta 2015. Wapísimo.
> 
> De nada.



y palmaras , eso tenlo por seguro


----------



## Chotorunner (21 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y palmaras , eso tenlo por seguro



Qué rapidez contestando, y juzgando, sin saber a quien lo estás haciendo...

Venga, buena suerte con ese daytrading.


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Pequeño espantajo en el futuro del SP...a ver como sigue...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Qué rapidez contestando, y juzgando, sin saber a quien lo estás haciendo...
> 
> Venga, buena suerte con ese daytrading.



tu sabras muy pronto porque digo lo que digo


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Genial Yosi Truzman, de El Confidencial. Lo sigo hace mucho tiempo como indicador de sentimiento contrario, y el tío es que no falla ni una. Juassssss
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Nadie se acuerda de mis mensajes aquí, puestos en mínimos, no?
> 
> Bueno, pues eso. ¿Donde está el wano????



No fué usted el único ¿eh? Alguno más tomó la misma postura... y apostó por marcar mínimos... de momento no les ha ido mal... pero aquí queda mucha tela que cortar todavía...

... ya sabe que aquí como actitud somos bajistas hasta llegar a los 3.000 del Ibex. Pero operando vamos a donde nos lleven los precios.

PD: Parece que Apple y Lehman son los culpables del mini-corte del SP. Nada grave, por lo visto...


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Sep 2012)

Que hace este hilo en la página dos

A la primera, y votad todos que estamos con cuatro estrellas


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

Sip, que poco movimiento tiene esto,....más que nada porque este hilo es bajista....y disfruta con el dolor...y si se da una sesión de dolor a estas alturas...perdo de guano, guano....el ibex seguiría aún en 7600....demasiado alto para los sueños húmedos de algunos::

Y los larguistas pues ahí vamos....con el culo apretado tirando palante....no vaya a ser que nos pille pandoro::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Sip, que poco movimiento tiene esto,....más que nada porque este hilo es bajista....y disfruta con el dolor...y si se da una sesión de dolor a estas alturas...perdo de guano, guano....el ibex seguiría aún en 7600....demasiado alto para los sueños húmedos de algunos::
> 
> Y los larguistas pues ahí vamos....con el culo apretado tirando palante....no vaya a ser que nos pille pandoro::





Pasito a pasito desde los 6.000... Ya se ha hecho trecho. Más cerca de los 10.000 que de mínimos ::


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Sep 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pasito a pasito desde los 6.000... Ya se ha hecho trecho. Más cerca de los 10.000 que de mínimos ::



Mirándolo así, tiene usted razón. Aunque todo es relativo.

Al cumplir los 40, se está más cerca de los 65 que de los 15. A los 65 posiblemente se llegue (o no), pero a los 15 .... va ser que no.:´(

A los 10.000 puede que lleguemos, a los 6.000, casi seguro que llegamos antes.ienso:


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Pues eso, muertoviviente:
> Las gacelillas como yo estamos compradas desde el 6200. Wapo. Y no venderemos hasta 2015. Wapísimo.
> 
> De nada.



Acertó en la entrada. Suerte con la salida (Hasta que no se vende, no se gana)


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

Estamos igual e incluso yo diria que peor que en julio. No olvideis las sabias palabras de Centeno. Hoy es viernes y es renovacion de cortos,mucho ojo (Hasta el lunes o martes no se veran las variaciones de cortos en la cnmv)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQz-I4DtkQg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pasito a pasito desde los 6.000... Ya se ha hecho trecho. Más cerca de los 10.000 que de mínimos ::





LCIRPM dijo:


> Mirándolo así, tiene usted razón. Aunque todo es relativo.
> 
> Al cumplir los 40, se está más cerca de los 65 que de los 15. A los 65 posiblemente se llegue (o no), pero a los 15 .... va ser que no.:´(
> 
> A los 10.000 puede que lleguemos, a los 6.000, casi seguro que llegamos antes.ienso:




Hablando en términos absolutos o relativos?ienso:


Ghk cuéntele a LCIRPM, cuéntele si absoluto o relativo:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

si tuviesen el coñocimiento no dudariais :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si tuviesen el coñocimiento no dudariais :rolleye:



yo estoy con ustec, largo bkt desde ayer a 3,28 y me quedo abierto, con un par:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pasito a pasito desde los 6.000... Ya se ha hecho trecho. Más cerca de los 10.000 que de mínimos ::





LCIRPM dijo:


> Mirándolo así, tiene usted razón. Aunque todo es relativo.
> 
> Al cumplir los 40, se está más cerca de los 65 que de los 15. A los 65 posiblemente se llegue (o no), pero a los 15 .... va ser que no.:´(
> 
> A los 10.000 puede que lleguemos, a los 6.000, casi seguro que llegamos antes.ienso:



*¿¿¿¿¿En lineal o en logarítmico????*


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

hemos sobrevivido al vencimiento , ahora via libre para el peponismo , no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

DALE PEPON, NO TENGAS PIEDAD CON LOS cORTOS!!!


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> DALE PEPON, NO TENGAS PIEDAD CON LOS cORTOS!!!



Cortos????????


----------



## Maravedi (21 Sep 2012)

Pues yo estoy de guano hasta arriba ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

los bajistas debieron salir espantados en el mismo momento en el que el gran MV cargo largos , advertidos estaban :no:


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=MAP:SM

Mapfre +4,17%....Algo sospeche


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> MAPFRE SA (MAP:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Mapfre +4,17%....Algo sospeche



Hemos tenido un movimiento brutal alza del futuro del Dax que ha contagiado en menor medida a los demás mercados, no sólo bolsas.* Ha salido una noticia de que China iba a dar más facilidades a diversos sectores entre ellos seguros*. No es de extrañar que las aseguradoras alemanas sean las que más suban. Puede haber tenido una parte de culpa.


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De Grifols
> 
> Grifols: las primeras pruebas en humanos de la vacuna contra el alzhéimer serán en 2013 - elEconomista.es



Es una excelente noticia,aunque es una enfermedad demasiado compleja como para conseguir un tratamiento tan rapido. Llevan dos años muy buenos,se nota que uno de los principales accionistas es ademas quien esta dirigiendo la empresa


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hemos tenido un movimiento brutal alza del futuro del Dax que ha contagiado en menor medida a los demás mercados, no sólo bolsas.* Ha salido una noticia de que China iba a dar más facilidades a diversos sectores entre ellos seguros*. No es de extrañar que las aseguradoras alemanas sean las que más suban. Puede haber tenido una parte de culpa.



no le sobra razon gacela en pepitoria ienso:


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Cortos????????



Claroo

Si pepón se envalentona revienta los cORTOS o c-ortos....

Hay pocos, pero algunos de por aquí se pusieron cortos vía ETF:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

con derivados de creadoreh de mercaos tambien se puede y no pasa na


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

Claro, pero ustec está en Perú...mientras el fisco español nos mete mano ustec está tomándose unas Cusqueña


----------



## kemao2 (21 Sep 2012)

La clave está en si se romperá el 8200 o no. Mientras tanto como diria LaTorre "estamos como estabamos"  . LLevamos 1 semana laterales 8000-8200


----------



## patilltoes (21 Sep 2012)

Joder, Inditex a punto de pasar los 100€.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2012)

Todo lo que esta pasando no es normal, y mas tarde que temprano reventara.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Sep 2012)

Sigue creciendo. A veces pienso que es una burbuja, a veces que es una Coca-Cola española.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo lo que esta pasando no es normal, y mas tarde que temprano reventara.



y ahi estaremos para aprovechar el reventon señor gacela normalilla :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sigue creciendo. A veces pienso que es una burbuja, a veces que es una Coca-Cola española.



Las 2 son buenas empresas y estan muy bien gestionadas. Aunque a mi me dan a elegir y me quedo con cocacola


----------



## patilltoes (21 Sep 2012)

Yo es que me he hartado de ir detras del precio. He entrado y arreando.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Sep 2012)

Trading Testicular en la practica.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo es que me he hartado de ir detras del precio. He entrado y arreando.



ganas de cerrar largos aumentando :


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo es que me he hartado de ir detras del precio. He entrado y arreando.



Para mi es una tragedia ver el ibex a 8100, eso significa que apenas quedan oportunidades. Cuanto mas altas esten las empresas mas riesgo implicito veo. Una pena vi clara la entrada en Mapfre a 1,5 ,pero no me la jugue. Ahora toca esperar, no creo que Goldman and company aguanten demasiado a Rajoy y Montoro al menos despues de las elecciones.


----------



## darwinn (21 Sep 2012)

lo único que queda claro es que yo soy la mayor gacela de este mundo. Después de llevar años aguantando, vendo y justo mete la subida.

Paciencia...


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> lo único que queda claro es que yo soy la mayor gacela de este mundo. Después de llevar años aguantando, vendo y justo mete la subida.
> 
> Paciencia...



No te preocupes Rajoy no va a irse de rositas los tres años que le quedan, si lo cree es que es demasiado ingenuo. Ahora me temo que lo que manda es el calendario electoral


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Sep 2012)

Corto 8100 vto octubre. SL 8250 SP 7200

Me pueden las ansias...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 8100 vto octubre. SL 8250 SP 7200
> 
> Me pueden las ansias...



les van a salir caras esas ansias :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

preparando el peponazo... si abrimos rompiendo maximos del nocturno y de ayer y resistencia... el tirón puede ser chulo...

que puede ser fake, puede, pero no...


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

aaaand... lift off...!!

a ver la que liamos ahora...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2012)

¿alguna opinión al respecto de estos gráficos del ibex? (no son mios)


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

...opino que con volúmenes podríamos apoyarnos un poco mejor...


----------



## juanfer (21 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo lo que esta pasando no es normal, y mas tarde que temprano reventara.



El mes de la risa para los largistas, no veremos ni los 5000 ni 6000.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

una ves mas la estrategia despiadada triunfa sobre el gacelerio y los ejpertoh 
:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

parece que el personal va c-orto :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2012)

Mulder ¿ cómo van los leoncillos? en vencimiento ¿ha habido samgre?

queremos saber


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder ¿ cómo van los leoncillos? en vencimiento ¿ha habido samgre?
> 
> queremos saber



estará alcachofeando...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

los que habeis tenido FED ahora sois recompensados , mantened los largos con tres cojones


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (21 Sep 2012)

Todo el dinero de la QE1, QE2, el del BCE, BoJ y del banco central chino no habia salido a la luz hasta ahora, al menos no tan directamente. Pero con la nueva ronda *mucho dinero va a acabar en la bolsa*. Simplemente porque ya no hay donde meterlo. Hay demasiada sobrecapacidad instalada en la industria y en la mineria. La demanda baja.

Y se va a intentar balancear todo para que no baje el precio de los activos a pesar del guano que se avecina en el mundo mundial. 

*PD: Yo os recuerdo vuestras deudas.... 
Fundacion Emalaikat
Caritas*




Dios nuestro, que, en tu inefable misericordia, elegiste a san Mateo, para transformarlo de recaudador de impuestos en un apóstol, haz que también nosotros, imitando su ejemplo y apoyados por su intercesión, te sigamos con fidelidad, cualesquiera que sean las circunstancias de nuestra vida. Por nuestro Señor Jesucristo, tu Hijo, que vive y reina contigo en la unidad del Espíritu Santo y es Dios, por los siglos de los siglos. Amén.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

habeis sido humildes y por eso aceptaron el consejo del gran MV , gracias a su humildad alcanzaran el coñocimiento :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Todo el dinero de la QE1, QE2, el del BCE, BoJ y del banco central chino no habia salido a la luz hasta ahora, al menos no tan directamente. Pero con la nueva ronda *mucho dinero va a acabar en la bolsa*. Simplemente porque ya no hay donde meterlo. Hay demasiada sobrecapacidad instalada en la industria y en la mineria. La demanda baja.
> 
> Y se va a intentar balancear todo para que no baje el precio de los activos a pesar del guano que se avecina en el mundo mundial.
> 
> ...



no te sobra razon :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

como están las cabezas ultimamente..... :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Todo el dinero de la QE1, QE2, el del BCE, BoJ y del banco central chino no habia salido a la luz hasta ahora, al menos no tan directamente. Pero con la nueva ronda *mucho dinero va a acabar en la bolsa*. Simplemente porque ya no hay donde meterlo. Hay demasiada sobrecapacidad instalada en la industria y en la mineria. La demanda baja.
> 
> Y se va a intentar balancear todo para que no baje el precio de los activos a pesar del guano que se avecina en el mundo mundial.
> 
> ...



¿y cual es la explicación técnica de porque ahora, el dinero de los QE saldrá "a la luz" y porque hasta ahora no salia?

gracias por su futura respuesta (si la hay)


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

O le meten gas a esto o se nos gripa el PeponCar


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (21 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿y cual es la explicación técnica de porque ahora, el dinero de los QE saldrá "a la luz" y porque hasta ahora no salia?
> 
> gracias por su futura respuesta (si la hay)



Pues la tienes mas arriba, ya no hay emergentes ni sectores en ellos en los que invertir. No creo que haya muchos locos que quieran invertir en deuda publica, ya ni los bancos querran cargar con mas.

Se estan parando inversiones en mineria y en capacidad productiva porque ya sobra mucha.

El paro aumenta, los pagos en pensiones en USA y sobre todo Europa de los baby boomers ya han empezado. Solo se puede ya imprimir y engañar a los pensionistas que tiene planes de pensiones que no rinden ni rendiran lo que se prometio.

Pero hay a quien no se le engaña... 

Salmo 124 - EL SEÑOR VELA POR SU PUEBLO.

Los que confían en el Señor son como el monte Sión:
no tiembla, está asentado para siempre.

Jerusalén está rodeada de montañas,
y el Señor rodea a su pueblo
ahora y por siempre.

No pesará el cetro de los malvados
sobre el lote de los justos,
no sea que los justos extiendan
su mano a la maldad.

Señor, concede bienes a los buenos,
a los sinceros de corazón;
y a los que se desvían por sendas tortuosas,
que los rechace el Señor con los malhechores.
¡Paz a Israel!

Gloria al Padre, y al Hijo, y al Espíritu Santo.
Como era en el principio, ahora y siempre,
por los siglos de los siglos. Amén.

Ant. El Señor rodea a su pueblo ahora y por siempre.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Pues la tienes mas arriba, ya no hay emergentes ni sectores en ellos en los que invertir. No creo que haya muchos locos que quieran invertir en deuda publica, ya ni los bancos querran cargar con mas.
> 
> Se estan parando inversiones en mineria y en capacidad productiva porque ya sobra mucha.
> 
> ...



ya le he dado una opción de explicarse y como no entiendo ni le veo sentido a sus palabras le pregunto:

¿donde consigo eso que ud. fuma, mi amiga legionaria?


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> O le meten gas a esto o se nos gripa el PeponCar



Todavía no tenemos claro si el cohete lleva los dos depósitos llenos o sólo lleva uno... y si lleva sólo uno, no sólo no vuela sino que se estrella...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

Que mala pinta tiene...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (21 Sep 2012)

¡¿Mala pinta?! Pero si no para de subir. Y desde hace una hora, pues ha seguido subiendo.

Mientras tanto, por aquí nos pensamos si bajarnos del carro de Amadeus. Vamos a probar suerte en la subasta con un precio loco de 18,99.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

El ibex no baja ni a tiros...

Se quiere marcar un cierre guapo, by the face


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¡¿Mala pinta?! Pero si no para de subir. Y desde hace una hora, pues ha seguido subiendo.
> 
> Mientras tanto, por aquí nos pensamos si bajarnos del carro de Amadeus. Vamos a probar suerte en la subasta con un precio loco de 18,99.



Estamos hablando de índices serios,


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

Soplad, soplad....que suba la putitaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estamos hablando de índices serios,



doble suelo , ruptura , pullback y derechito al objetivo :Aplauso:

luego dice que la putita ibex no es un indice serio :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2012)

el ibex a lo suyo


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

subanme ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## diosmercado (21 Sep 2012)

El que esta en decadencia y tiene mala pinta es el hilo. Que bajon de nivel en dos semanas que he estado fuera. 

No merece la pena ni leerlo ya. Una lastima, con lo que se solia leer por aqui.

Adios.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El que esta en decadencia y tiene mala pinta es el hilo. Que bajon de nivel en dos semanas que he estado fuera.
> 
> No merece la pena ni leerlo ya. Una lastima, con lo que se solia leer por aqui.
> 
> Adios.



Pero usted a visto como sube esto? vuelva cuando baje. Gracias.

EL SIGUIENTE ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Tiene usted vía libre para subir el nivel hasta donde considere oportuno...


----------



## diosmercado (21 Sep 2012)

Me han sorprendido las dos respuestas. No me las esperaba de verdad de quienes vienen.

Ahi os quedeis amigos que por mi parte ya no hay mas intervenciones y os dejo solitos.

Adios HVEI35 ó 36. Que os vaya bonito.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Sep 2012)

juas que robasta


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder ¿ cómo van los leoncillos? en vencimiento ¿ha habido samgre?
> 
> queremos saber



Hoy estoy mirando ya el vencimiento de octubre, parece que están despistando al personal para acabar metiendo un saldo positivo de unos 300 contratos. Aunque tengo una operación indefinida de otros 300 contratos, pero tras ella han subido bastante fuerte, así que el saldo podría de unos 600 contratos.

Parece que quieren peponian...


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (21 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya le he dado una opción de explicarse y como no entiendo ni le veo sentido a sus palabras le pregunto:
> 
> ¿donde consigo eso que ud. fuma, mi amiga legionaria?



Vamos a verlo de otra manera. Ahora mismo ese dinero que estaba en cash mirando el mercado desde fuera no vale mucho, cada vez vale menos, y no sabe donde meterse.

Donde cree usted que va a ir? Al Oro?

Euro Gold Price


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me han sorprendido las dos respuestas. No me las esperaba de verdad de quienes vienen.
> 
> Ahi os quedeis amigos que por mi parte ya no hay mas intervenciones y os dejo solitos.
> 
> Adios HVEI35 ó 36. Que os vaya bonito.



Tiene usted un mal día ¿eh? Pues no es único, oiga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Sep 2012)

Buenas tardes,

en el tema de las qe hay que decir que en la bolsa americana si se ha notado fuertemente el efecto, no hay que ir muy lejos y averiguar los ratios de beneficios por accion y cotizacion actual.

La monetizacion de deuda sirve para honrar las deudas de los endeudados en cierta medida, y en el ibex tenemos bastante de esas.

Y como no ha dos sin tres, si alguien es muy aficionado al analisis de las velas al japanise style, algunas velas mensuales marcan un cambio de tendencia a largo plazo muy alcista.

La realidad es que estamos cotizando a niveles por debajo del 40% sobre maximos y que actualmente las previsiones macro de las principales empresas se han deteriorado hasta niveles no vistos desde hace 3 años. 

PD: Hace tiempo ver como una compañia se revalorizaba en bolsa un 35% en menos de un mes, era indicativo de chicharro absoluto. En el ibex 35 ó 36 eso lo hacen los blue chips a joy de manera comun.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Vamos a verlo de otra manera. Ahora mismo ese dinero que estaba en cash mirando el mercado desde fuera no vale mucho, cada vez vale menos, y no sabe donde meterse.
> 
> Donde cree usted que va a ir? Al Oro?
> 
> Euro Gold Price



El dinero de los QE es para comprar activos basura a los bancos, y específicamente el del QE3 es para comprar titulaciones hipotecarias "basura" a los bancos. Posteriormente los bancos compran bonos, así han hecho un cambio de cromos que solo tiene como utilidad, que dicho banco mantenga el ratio mínimos de capital para que no tenga que ser intervenido.

Es decir, el dinero no va a ningún lado ya que solo sirve para apuntalar el sistema bancario.

Uno de los efectos de este proceso, es que algunos mercados suben su cotización, pero no por el dinero que se crea de los QE.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Sep 2012)

y hasta aquí llegaron los gráficos esta semana, hora de socializar con alguna cerveza de por medio. Suerte a los que sigan a los úsanos.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Todavía no tenemos claro si el cohete lleva los dos depósitos llenos o sólo lleva uno... y si lleva sólo uno, no sólo no vuela sino que se estrella...



Donde ves tú una posible vuelta a los infiernos?

Mi sensación es que esto tiene que darse la vuelta y hundirse, pero no se donde, cada vez que pienso que va a cambiar la tendencia...otro peponazo.


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (21 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> El dinero de los QE es para comprar activos basura a los bancos, y específicamente el del QE3 es para comprar titulaciones hipotecarias "basura" a los bancos. Posteriormente los bancos compran bonos, así han hecho un cambio de cromos que solo tiene como utilidad, que dicho banco mantenga el ratio mínimos de capital para que no tenga que ser intervenido.
> 
> Es decir, el dinero no va a ningún lado ya que solo sirve para apuntalar el sistema bancario.
> 
> Uno de los efectos de este proceso, es que algunos mercados suben su cotización, pero no por el dinero que se crea de los QE.



Bueno, todos tenemos nuestras teorias y nuestra opinion. Esta es la mia:


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

En el SP intradía canal descendente o triángulo bajista, lo que quieran... al final cerramos el gap de apertura y de ahí, vete a saber...

La esperanza que es extrememos el triángulo y acabe saliendo por arriba.

Edito (de nuevo): Sí me ha quedado un poco "Cárpatos", pero coño, para unos días que voy largo... y con lo felices que me las prometía... me están tocando la moral...


----------



## Maravedi (21 Sep 2012)

Que alegría me ha dado las prisas al verlas al cierre 

Ahora el problema es que hacer con ellas ienso: gurus iluminarme aguantar o salir That's is The question


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Una coma más abajo... y el final puede ser sangriento...

De todos modos, está claro que éstos tenían el vencimiento para 1460 y no para 1470... sino ¿de que tanta tontería?

Edito: clavado y de momento mínimo rebote... ninguna convicción... 

Si cierro aquí mismo pierdo los gastos, pero voy a poner un SL de dos puntos...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Una coma más abajo... y el final puede ser sangriento...
> 
> De todos modos, está claro que éstos tenían el vencimiento para 1460 y no para 1470... sino ¿de que tanta tontería?



metase en indices serios como el ibex


----------



## paulistano (21 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> metase en indices serios como el ibex




No le sobra razon jran muertovivienteienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2012)

Vaya puta mierda la formalidad de Iberia al menos en sus vuelos a Heathrow. Vaya desastre, no cumplen ni por casualidad. Les estoy cogiendo tanta manía como a Telefónica. Curioso que ambas empresas tienen pasado "público".

Por cierto, las Prisa ahí andan.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Sep 2012)

RSI en diario del ibex , yalodije ayer ahi estaba la clave :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

NO se queje, a mí me la han hecho peor. Pagas para volar en un reactor grande de iberia y evitarte historias y acabas pasando mediodía de espera te hacen perder el trasborno y al final te acaban metiendo en un turbohélice de la competencia... además hacía "algo" de mal tiempo... (y gracias porque si es peor no llegamos) 

Inolvidable, de verdad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Sep 2012)

Este hilo está lleno de pobres...todavía no tenéis jet privado???








MZMM


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda la formalidad de Iberia al menos en sus vuelos a Heathrow. Vaya desastre, no cumplen ni por casualidad. Les estoy cogiendo tanta manía como a Telefónica. Curioso que ambas empresas tienen pasado "público".
> 
> Por cierto, las Prisa ahí andan.



Los dias de cachondeo en iberia tienen su fin a la vuelta de la esquina. Me da que los pilotos se han quedado sin anis del mono. British quiere hacer una buena quema


----------



## atman (21 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de pobres...todavía no tenéis jet privado???
> 
> MZMM





´Sí, pero el mío es algo incómodo para trayectos de más de 10 minutos ¿sabe?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vOuyIFB4lZM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de pobres...todavía no tenéis jet privado???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mio es el de un joven padawan (Es tan verde que por no tener no tiene ni motor)... 


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-oFgdyQTMX...AAAsY/QvIw9we-_Og/s1600/Da-Vinci-Airplane.jpg


Como en la bolsa el dia que consiga que el aparatejo vuele sera la leche


----------



## ponzi (21 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de pobres...todavía no tenéis jet privado???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un buen burbujista lonchafinista no puede permitirse el lujo de tener coche y avion por separado...ahh y lo mas importante tiene que ser enchufable a la red de iberdrola y al menos debe contar con una placa first solar 



http://www.dogguie.com/el-primer-coche-avion-del-mundo/


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2012)

Difícil está el tema. Muchos valores están en fuga. Otros muchos como coeur y otras plateras están en techo clarísimo para estar corto. El SP con pinta de pirarse a 1490. El IBEX dando menos pistas que Colombo ....


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2012)

First Solar está haciendo un movimiento que a mí personalmente me gusta. Eso sí, que no pierda los 18,5 porque .........


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2012)




----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Difícil está el tema. Muchos valores están en fuga. Otros muchos como coeur y otras plateras están en techo clarísimo para estar corto. El SP con pinta de pirarse a 1490. El IBEX dando menos pistas que Colombo ....



El ibex se va acercando a 2 referencias por arriba muy relevantes: 8650 y 8850. 

Más arriba de eso, 9200.

Por cierto, he estado viendo un programa de la sexta sobre recortes y vaya tela. Primero con las opiniones de reporteros extranjeros sobre Rajoy y luego hablando gente de los paises intervenidos.

Me ha impresionado una rueda de prensa de la troika en Irlanda y una pregunta de un periodista Irlandés metiendo el dedo en la llaga con el tema del rescate bancario. 

He encontrado el video subtitulado de la pregunta del periodista, por si alguno quiere verlo.

[YOUTUBE]nEqfGYms9Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patilltoes (21 Sep 2012)

Menudo mamonazo el tio de las gafas:
"-Porque blablablabla era la mejor blabla
-No ha respondido, ¿por que los irlandeses tenemos que cargar con la deuda de una entidad que no nos representa?"

Aqui, hasta que no le vuelen los sesos a tios como el de gafas no van a parar. Lo veo cristalino.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2012)

Ya podíamos tener en España periodistas así.

Repreguntar hasta que te contesten, no que te mareen como si fuesemos todos tontos.


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2012)

Ustedes tienen la cabeza bien amueblada.

No pierdan la perspectiva y diferencien entre la evolución del culibex y la tragedia de la economía real y millones de familias.

En un tiempo la economía financiera se igualará a la economía real. ¿cuál se aproximará a cual?.

Ustedes deciden.


----------



## egarenc (21 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ustedes tienen la cabeza bien amueblada.
> 
> No pierdan la perspectiva y diferencien entre la evolución del culibex y la tragedia de la economía real y millones de familias.
> 
> ...



la duda ofende, en cuatro días empezamos de nuevo a construir el millón de casas al año, se vuelven a vender audis y bmw's y adelantamos a Alemania por la derecha.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> la duda ofende, en cuatro días empezamos de nuevo a construir el millón de casas al año, se vuelven a vender audis y bmw's y adelantamos a Alemania por la derecha.



Yo en la new age burbujista me pienso hacer pasapisera.

Lo tengo decidido ::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> la duda ofende, en cuatro días empezamos de nuevo a construir el millón de casas al año, se vuelven a vender audis y bmw's y adelantamos a Alemania por la derecha.





Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo en la new age burbujista me pienso hacer pasapisera.
> 
> Lo tengo decidido ::



Ay, madre, el gen hispanistani...

Así no salimos de la crisis


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Sep 2012)

buen fin de semana gacelillas , humilde servidor se va a tomarse unas ginebras con fanta limon y sn hielo


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo en la new age burbujista me pienso hacer pasapisera.
> 
> Lo tengo decidido ::



Las tetas silenciosa, las tetas .... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buen fin de semana gacelillas , humilde servidor se va a tomarse unas ginebras con fanta limon y sn hielo



Pásalo bien y deja en paz a las gatitas, que algunos tienen los huevos llenos de amor


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las tetas silenciosa, las tetas .... :fiufiu:



Lo he comprobado varias veces y siguen en su sitio, era eso lo que le preocupaba??::


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo he comprobado varias veces y siguen en su sitio, era eso lo que le preocupaba??::


----------



## FranR (22 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de pobres...todavía no tenéis jet privado???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo dirá por usted, y se lo dice uno que ha compartido terracita (llena por cierto), con una top. Casi no salgo por falta de fondos del aeropuerto de Ginebra, que locura de pelucos!!! :baba:

Aparte de una escapada donde tunean los bmw, para ser coche oficial de la semana de la música. El lugar donde mas coches de lujo (en porcentaje) se pueden disfrutar. Vuelvo pronto y prometo foto de los BMW, de la top no que sacándole fotos hubiera quedado como el culo


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso lo dirá por usted, y se lo dice uno que ha compartido terracita (llena por cierto), con una top. Casi no salgo por falta de fondos del aeropuerto de Ginebra, que locura de pelucos!!! :baba:
> 
> Aparte de una escapada donde tunean los bmw, para ser coche oficial de la semana de la música. El lugar donde mas coches de lujo (en porcentaje) se pueden disfrutar. Vuelvo pronto y prometo foto de los BMW, de la top no que sacándole fotos hubiera quedado como el culo



¿Vergüenza por hacer una foto a una top? Boh... ¿y no se la da enseñar un pasaporte del Reino de España? ::


----------



## kikepm (22 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya podíamos tener en España periodistas así.
> 
> Repreguntar hasta que te contesten, no que te mareen como si fuesemos todos tontos.



Bueno, aquí directamente en las ruedas de prensa los políticos no responden más que a preguntas pactadas o según guión.

Hubo por ahí una iniciativa de algunos periodistas de no informar si no se permitían preguntas, no se en que quedó.


----------



## ponzi (22 Sep 2012)

...........


----------



## kikepm (22 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> La clave está en si se romperá el 8200 o no. Mientras tanto como diria LaTorre "estamos como estabamos"  . LLevamos 1 semana laterales 8000-8200



Eso me pareció a mi, el 8200 actuó de soporte un tiempo. Aunque yo creo que la tendencia alcista no para por ahora.


----------



## peseteuro (22 Sep 2012)

Recordemos también que si al ascensor del corte inglés se le prohibe bajar, la gente no tendrá mas remedio que dejarse llevar o bajarse en el piso en el que se pare.

Ahora el ascensor sólo se le permite subir pero el problema es que la gente que sube no lo hace porque hayan mejorado las ofertas de plantas superiores o existan productos más innovadores.

Moraleja: ¿cuánto han mejorado los 35 componentes del IBEX en los últimos 2 meses? ¿tienen más cash, menos deudas y más proyección de negocio?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso lo dirá por usted, y se lo dice uno que ha compartido terracita (llena por cierto), con una *top*. Casi no salgo por falta de fondos del aeropuerto de Ginebra, que locura de *pelucos*!!! :baba:
> 
> Aparte de una escapada donde tunean los bmw, para ser coche oficial de la semana de la música. El lugar donde mas coches de lujo (en porcentaje) se pueden disfrutar. Vuelvo pronto y prometo foto de los *BMW*, de la top no que sacándole fotos hubiera quedado como el culo



Este post sin fotos no vale nada....


----------



## kikepm (22 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Recordemos también que si al ascensor del corte inglés se le prohibe bajar, la gente no tendrá mas remedio que dejarse llevar o bajarse en el piso en el que se pare.
> 
> Ahora el ascensor sólo se le permite subir pero el problema es que la gente que sube no lo hace porque hayan mejorado las ofertas de plantas superiores o existan productos más innovadores.



La metáfora no me parece del todo correcta. Diría que se permite bajar solo a quien haya subido previamente, lo cual hará que el ascensor bajará más lentamente, pero que no que no pueda hacerlo.



peseteuro dijo:


> Moraleja: ¿cuánto han mejorado los 35 componentes del IBEX en los últimos 2 meses? ¿tienen más cash, menos deudas y más proyección de negocio?



Evidentemente. Soy de la opinión que aún no hemos visto mínimos, pero la tendencia actual de corto plazo es alcista, y no parece que haya señales de cambio inmediato.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Sep 2012)

Hola chicos, me he mudado en Madrid a otro piso y estoy sin wifi por ahora. Nada, todo sigue igual, el mundo feliz esperado en los valores antes del camino a los infiernos. Muy interesante echar un vistazo a indicadores como ADX/ADXR y Acumulación/Distribución,en breve empezaremos a formar techo.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo he comprobado varias veces y siguen en su sitio, era eso lo que le preocupaba??::



Lo comenta para que mejore su vida como visillera ::


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Sep 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, aquí directamente en las ruedas de prensa los políticos no responden más que a preguntas pactadas o según guión.
> 
> Hubo por ahí una iniciativa de algunos periodistas de no informar si no se permitían preguntas, no se en que quedó.



Hay algunos buenos.

El otro día en la rueda de prensa de De Guindows había un periodista que me gustó porque preguntaba, repreguntaba y volvía a preguntar.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Sep 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola chicos, me he mudado en Madrid a otro piso y estoy sin wifi por ahora. Nada, todo sigue igual, el mundo feliz esperado en los valores antes del camino a los infiernos. Muy interesante echar un vistazo a indicadores como ADX/ADXR y Acumulación/Distribución,en breve empezaremos a formar techo.



Jazztel ha activado la clavicular 4.6€ ¿va hasta 5.20€?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Jazztel ha activado la clavicular 4.6€ ¿va hasta 5.20€?



Debería, es muy probable. Si fuera un doble techo activado con tendencia primaria bajista, te diría si al 100%. Es muy probable de todas formas entiendo.


----------



## FranR (22 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este post sin fotos no vale nada....



Piratón, las fotos del momento ya le digo que queda como un poco "raro" estar en un sitio chic y la gente que no tiene humirdá te miran raro....

pero para darle una pista... por cierto, en la misma terraza, no en la misma mesa, ya quisiera yo 

Valeria Mazza disfruta de la ciudad de Praga en compañía de su familia - Foto 1 

y ese mismo miércoles Marvin andaba por aquellos lares en una teletransportación por dar una vueltecilla.







En el ticket..19 de septiembre, miércoles  Tema top contestado

Pelucos: Air Watch Center Genve - The shop - The largest choice of watch brands in Switzerland Se mete en visita virtual y verá la tienda en el aeropuerto... con sus marcas. Es como un Wempe pero a LO BESTIA, el Wempe que hay frete a La Madeleine, al lado de la tienda de Vertu, es simplemente un "períptero" de Atenas a su lado.

Y ahí estaba Marvin esperando para la excursión al concierto.





:: 

tema pelucos cerrado y por último, no tengo ganas de subir mas fotos, a no ser por petisión expresa del chino de los BMW con tapizado conmemorativo de los conciertos.

Por cierto, tuve la oportunidad de disfrutar de un Fisker... :baba: Directamente espectacular, no había tenido oportunidad de verlo en directo hasta ahora.


Sigo con mi "escapada" ya de vuelta a la base, con lígera llovizna y algo de fresquito (como siempre :ouch

Se despide el reportero Marvin, documentando sus aventuras-desventuras :XX:


----------



## atman (22 Sep 2012)

Después de una semana difícil... descansar y recargar pilas... aunque sea un ratito...













<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/i5tc57Gmfjw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Sep 2012)

que lindos los tangos.empece a degustarlos al volverme adicto al primer cd de Gotan Project - La revancha del tango.

Una de mis favoritas:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TVQbyRZ_euQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2012)

Que fenómeno el FranR!!

Era broma lo de las fotos...

Por cierto, hoy he descubierto por donde pasa la acequia Real (la que lleva agua a la Alhambra) y al final del trayecto me encuentro con esto:







(luego casi me despeño por un barranco, pero...que Sábado no se enfrenta uno face-2-face with death y le dice not today my friend :


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Después de una semana difícil... descansar y recargar pilas... aunque sea un ratito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anímate.

Lo bueno de los días/semanas/épocas malas es que terminan pasando


----------



## FranR (22 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que fenómeno el FranR!!
> 
> Era broma lo de las fotos...
> 
> ...



De insertar vídeos anda bien, pero de fotografiar atardeceres...ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2012)

hoyga, pues no se que decirle... 

(supongo que está hecha con el movil, por lo de igualdad de condiciones...)

Además, déjeme que le diga una cosa....

¿¿¿que hace gastándose dineros fuera de ejpaña????

ANTIPATRIOTA


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga, pues no se que decirle...
> 
> (supongo que está hecha con el movil, por lo de igualdad de condiciones...)
> 
> ...



Tal y como está el patio, si se tienen leuros lo mejor es salirse a que le de a uno el aire.

Yo estoy viendo destinos porque necesito poner km de por medio unos días...si me recomiendan sitios se lo agradeceré con muchos thanks.


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2012)

Piso en Santander en Valdenoja-Pereda con Garaje Privado, Terraza, Trastero, Z. Comunitaria en Avenida Del Faro 128031010

En el 2000 aproximadamente estaban en 480.000 y no era evidente la venta.

Esto viene a cuento de que queda muchísimo ajuste pendiente en España. En las terrazas, en los pisos, en el consumo (todavía está abierto eCI?), ......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2012)

Que plan busca srta. Silenciosa?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tal y como está el patio, si se tienen leuros lo mejor es salirse a que le de a uno el aire.
> 
> Yo estoy viendo destinos porque necesito poner km de por medio unos días...si me recomiendan sitios se lo agradeceré con muchos thanks.



hoy he subido a la pedriza, me he ido a un pic extraño y me he quedado escichando el silencio durante 15 minutos


el unico momento de calma de la semana

me hubiera quedado alli 2 horas escuchando el silencio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mantenemos el pollo y yo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2012)

Muy helejante, sr. Janus, muy helejante....







:XX:


----------



## Janus (22 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muy helejante, sr. Janus, muy helejante....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas cosas son para tirar completamente y hacerse el nido a su gusto. Se ponen cachondos cuando de pisitos se habla. Ese es el espiritu burbujero.


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que plan busca srta. Silenciosa?



Pocos días, ahora viene la época fuerte del trabajo y no puedo irme mucho.

Quiero pasear, respirar y olvidarme de todo.

Me da igual ciudad, campo, playa o espeleología.

Cuando era joven (más joven ) me venía a Madrid a hacer eso. Como no tenía un duro venía en un autobus que tardaba como 8 horas.

Recuerdo la sensación que tenía durante las primeras horas en esos autobuses, era como si poco a poco me fuese descomprimiendo y fuese dejando todo lo pesado atrás.

Quiero recuperar un poco esa sensación, pero sin autobuses cutres que ahora tengo algún euro más que entonces y sobre todo...unos cuantos años más :XX:


----------



## gamba (22 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pocos días, ahora viene la época fuerte del trabajo y no puedo irme mucho.
> 
> Quiero pasear, respirar y olvidarme de todo.
> 
> ...



Asturias. Una casa rural a la que solo se llegue por un camino con muchas curvas, y lo unico que se escuche sean los cencerros de las vacas del vecino. El movil, apagado y bien guardado.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pocos días, ahora viene la época fuerte del trabajo y no puedo irme mucho.
> 
> Quiero pasear, respirar y olvidarme de todo.
> 
> ...



Si lo que buscas es huir del stress de la ciudad grande e irte a un sitio donde se respire más tranquilidad, pues la opción de Asturias que te ha apuntado gamba es una opción muy buena porque tienes campo, si luego quieres ciudad tienes Gijón, etc.

Otra opción alternativa (por si Asturias ya lo conoces), pues podría ser la zona de Sanabria donde tienes campo, tranquilidad y aire fresco.Y luego si quieres completar con ciudad tranquila pues puedes ir a ver Zamora, por ejemplo.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Sep 2012)

No puedo dormirrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FranR (23 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pocos días, ahora viene la época fuerte del trabajo y no puedo irme mucho.
> 
> Quiero pasear, respirar y olvidarme de todo.
> 
> ...



Espeleología en Madrid? En que antros se metía usted!!! ::

Busque una ruta para hacer con los perros por el monte, y lo que han dicho por arriba a "escuchar" el silencio. 

Las diez mejores rutas de senderismo en España - Tipos de Viaje - Viajes - Practicopedia.com

El pirata le podrá hablar de alguna ruta por el Veleta, con acomodo en algún albergue en medio la sierra. 

Si lo que quiere es out spain, casi da lo mismo, mientras se salga un poquito de los circuitos turísticos, busque sitios locales para comer, cerca de los mercados de abastos, en barrios trabajadores etc. Todos los países tienen unas características propias y mientras se conocen, no se piensa mucho más allá de intentar comprender, adaptarse un poco, etc (aunque sean tres días)


----------



## FranR (23 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga, pues no se que decirle...
> 
> (supongo que está hecha con el movil, por lo de igualdad de condiciones...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2012)

FranR...todavía le dura el efecto de las cervezas esas???

Respecto a las rutas, la del veleta es durilla, eh? 

Existe una web en la que la gente cuelga sus rutillas que está muy bien, por lo que, si tuviese ganas de perderme, buscaría un lugar de buen comer y beber, echaría las zapatillas, una muda de ropa interior (más que suficiente. Ya saben se les da la vuelta, y como nuevas : y a olvidarse de todo!


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Gamesa

Desde el punto de vista empresarial, que afecta poco en la capitalización al menos a menos de un año vista, decir que pinta muy bien en cuanto a perspectivas. Están creciendo en ingresos, acaban de ganar un proyecto importante para Brasil (129 turbinas de 2Mw) y en paralelo están ajustando la producción a lo que van a vender en vez de a lo que soñaban vender. Ese ajuste de gastos va a arreglar la cuenta de resultados y va a drenar parte de la importante deuda.

Desde el punto de vista técnico. Está subiendo y tiene una buena directriz alcista. Queda mucha tela por cortar pero la media móvil de 50 ya es alcista. Ahora hay que ir a por las de 150 y 200.

Poco a poco y se necesita confirmación de perspectivas de largo plazo a través de buenos resultados trimestrales. En el momento en el que se vea futuro en la compañía, volverá a ser objetivo de grandes fondos y ya saben que ante flujo de dinero, subida asegurada.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa
> 
> Desde el punto de vista empresarial, que afecta poco en la capitalización al menos a menos de un año vista, decir que pinta muy bien en cuanto a perspectivas. Están creciendo en ingresos, acaban de ganar un proyecto importante para Brasil (129 turbinas de 2Mw) y en paralelo están ajustando la producción a lo que van a vender en vez de a lo que soñaban vender. Ese ajuste de gastos va a arreglar la cuenta de resultados y va a drenar parte de la importante deuda.
> 
> ...



Buena pasta le estás sacando amigo :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2012)

Comprad bancos, sólo pueden subir.

RBS pulveriza las previsiones de capital para la banca española - Blogs en CincoDías.com


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad bancos, sólo pueden subir.
> 
> RBS pulveriza las previsiones de capital para la banca española - Blogs en CincoDías.com



le veo algo "pesimista" ienso:

recuerde, estoloarrglamosentretod@s :: :XX:

[YOUTUBE]O3OgeVbABNY[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## egarenc (23 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad bancos, sólo pueden subir.
> 
> RBS pulveriza las previsiones de capital para la banca española - Blogs en CincoDías.com



entonces vendo mis bankia ya?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga, pues no se que decirle...
> 
> (supongo que está hecha con el movil, por lo de igualdad de condiciones...)



Sé que suena cutre, pero la próxima vez pruebe a poner las gafas de sol delante del objetivo del móvil... es un filtro improvisado pero que puede resultar efectivo y quizá le guste el resultado. :

PD: Arminio, le pongo un negativo por recomendar Sanabria. Es algo que sólo se debe recomendar por mp o boca a boca, que esto lo lee cualquiera y luego se llena de gente el paraíso. ::


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa
> 
> Desde el punto de vista empresarial, que afecta poco en la capitalización al menos a menos de un año vista, decir que pinta muy bien en cuanto a perspectivas. Están creciendo en ingresos, acaban de ganar un proyecto importante para Brasil (129 turbinas de 2Mw) y en paralelo están ajustando la producción a lo que van a vender en vez de a lo que soñaban vender. Ese ajuste de gastos va a arreglar la cuenta de resultados y va a drenar parte de la importante deuda.
> 
> ...



¿Como cree que afactará a su cotización esta noticia?Yo lo les comentaba hace unas semanas (con el "hasta aqui puedo leer") ya es oficial. Hoy en el Reyno nos hemos levantado con esta noticia:


Gamesa prepara un ajuste para despedir a cientos de trabajadores | Diariodenavarra.es

EDITO: De todas formas nuevas noticias *buenas y "frias"* están a punto de salir. (y hasta aqui puedo leer)


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Como cree que afactará a su cotización esta noticia?Yo lo les comentaba hace unas semanas (con el "hasta aqui puedo leer") ya es oficial. Hoy en el Reyno nos hemos levantado con esta noticia:
> 
> 
> Gamesa prepara un ajuste para despedir a cientos de trabajadores | Diariodenavarra.es



Afecta muy positivamente a la salud financiera de la empresa (la bolsa ya es otra cosa que seguro que ha descontado porque se lleva barruntando bastante tiempo) a raiz del ajuste productivo a la realidad del negocio.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> le veo algo "pesimista" ienso:
> 
> recuerde, estoloarrglamosentretod@s :: :XX:
> 
> ...



Claramente optimista. Cada vez estamos más cerca de la solución, aunque ésta requiera un desplome súbito y una visita temporal a los infiernos.

Desde el prisma de la economía real y su impacto sobre la población, todavía no has visto nada hamijo :ouch:. De momento la fiesta no la ha pagado nadie, están discutiendo el precio ienso:

Cualquier familia sensata debiera estar en alerta roja desde hace tiempo. Tocará llorar al maestro armero.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Como cree que afactará a su cotización esta noticia?Yo lo les comentaba hace unas semanas (con el "hasta aqui puedo leer") ya es oficial. Hoy en el Reyno nos hemos levantado con esta noticia:
> 
> 
> Gamesa prepara un ajuste para despedir a cientos de trabajadores | Diariodenavarra.es
> ...



Queremos saber!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> EDITO: De todas formas nuevas noticias *buenas y "frias"* están a punto de salir. (y hasta aqui puedo leer)



no joribie que han conseguido la "fusión fría" :


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2012)

Molinos en el Ártico...!! 

Igual así evitaban además el deshielo por culpa de esos vientos...

Y sino, en Noruega, a ver si le da un toque a Vestas, que ya va siendo horas... alguien tiene Gamesa que conoce bien el país y tal...


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Molinos en el Ártico...!!
> 
> Igual así evitaban además el deshielo por culpa de esos vientos...
> 
> Y sino, en Noruega, a ver si le da un toque a Vestas, que ya va siendo horas... alguien tiene Gamesa que conoce bien el país y tal...



-La reforma energética no le ha hecho tanto daño.
-El back to the basis del nuevo management le va a hacer mucho bien a nivel de resultados en la línea de rentabilidad. Creo que mucho mucho bien porque pasará de ser un negocio destinado a quebrar ..... a ser un negocio rentable.
-Iberdrola le asegura una parte importante de la cartera.
-Es una empresa vasca y no van a dejar que deje de serlo ni que desaparezca.
-El desarrollo de los negocios internacionales ya lo han realizado. En España no hacen apenas nada en cuanto a ventas (y la producción patria van a reducirla a pasos forzados).
-Si llegase una OPA, iba a haber una gran guerra de opas - contraopas porque Iberdrola daría estopa. De hecho, es previsible que cuando Iberdrola coja oxigeno en bolsa y financieramente ......... incremente su porcentaje de control o en su defecto tenga que lanzar una OPA completa (con intención de excluir la cotización de la nueva filial). La historia de siempre (como Iberdrola Renovables) .... compra barato para integrarla y dentro de unos años la volverá a poner en una IPO.
-Janus está montado ahí y todavía no se ha apeado.

A mí me parecen razones más que suficientes para pensar que va a ser un PEPINO JANUSIANO de los importantes. Los 6 euros seguro, ......... y de ahí al infinito a lo Toy Story.

Solo se lo puede cargar el mamonazo de RameroJoy .... lo cual es un riesgo alto.::


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhn... el pollo se conectó ayer, seguro que para ver algo en veteranos ::





La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> y lo del sr. pollastre, ya empieza a preocuparme. Esa mesa...





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.P anda en Brasil con problemas de tangas.





Ainnsssssss...

Yo desaparezco un momento, y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza :::: ( [c] Han Solo, SW EP VI )

Humilde servidor ha estado de vacaciones, cortas, pero vacaciones. Me reincorporo mañana, horreur y paveur.

Entre otros sitios, estuve un día visitando el sector financiero en Zurich. Aparqué (a propósito, pues sabía de sobras lo que buscaba, y lo que iba a encontrar) en uno de los párking que había por allí.

Puro espectáculo. Cada planta del párking sumaba varios millones de euros sin ningún problema ::

Les ahorro los precios de un lounge bar de la zona... el Nikki Beach del Señol Chinazo palidecería rápidamente :: El ambiente es pura película Margin Call, pero les aseguro que se lo cobran, y se lo cobran bien.

Taxistas (sí, taxistas) vestidos de Gucci impecables, esperando clientes a las puertas de las divisiones de banca privada de UBS y compañía, con AMGs E63 y CL65 de a 180K la unidad, varios de ellos con las lunas tintadas y alguno que otro ostensiblemente más bajo de suspensiones que el resto de vehículos en la fila ( = sobrepeso = blindado ?).

Señores, no es que vivamos en el tercer mundo (que vivimos). Es que además esa gente orbita en otro orden de magnitud. 

Aquello no es que sea otra liga. 

Es que es otro deporte, sencillamente.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Sep 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Como cree que afactará a su cotización esta noticia?Yo lo les comentaba hace unas semanas (con el "hasta aqui puedo leer") ya es oficial. Hoy en el Reyno nos hemos levantado con esta noticia:
> 
> 
> Gamesa prepara un ajuste para despedir a cientos de trabajadores | Diariodenavarra.es
> ...




si buscais lo dije en verano a mediados de agosto

el que estaba dentro me dijo que iban a echar al 20% de 8000, pero que ya habían hecho una limpia muy importante a principios de año


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2012)

Mis hipótesis y tácticas para el día de mañana. Pol dios desearía críticas implacables (la forma en que mejoraré mi análisis) y comedidas dada mi poca experiencia :: 


DAX
En gráfico diario diò señales de compra hace unos 10 días, la tendencia se mantiene.
Horario: señal de compra desde hace 1 día, tendencias crecientes.
Por velas: no aparece ninguna señal clara de cambio de tendencia.

Lunes: comprar si el gráfico horario apoya la continuación de la tendencia.

IBEX
Diario: La tendencia iniciada según medias móviles hace unos 10 días en peligro de agotamiento.
Horario: señal de compra desde hace 1 día, tendencias crecientes.
Velas: ninguna señal clara de cambio de tendencia.

Objetivo IBEX: 8800 pts, siguiente resistencia importante.

Lunes: esperar a ver si la tendencia continúa, si se confirma el cambio de tendencia en el diario probar algún corto.

Saludos


----------



## FranR (23 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ainnsssssss...
> 
> Yo desaparezco un momento, y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza :::: ( [c] Han Solo, SW EP VI )
> 
> ...




No puede ser, ienso: hemos coincidido en Zurich esta semana, creía que el único que andaba por allí de hispanistán era el Laporta y ahora resulta que pululaban un pollo, un marciano y un catalán (parece un chiste) ::

La suspensión rendida= blindaje + motor suplementado (chinito style).

Si, es otro mundo, los jet preparados en todo momento por si hay que salir, con acceso directo para el tuneado. Muy cuco el de Saxo bank, tan azulito..tan coqueto.

Por cierto muy bonito Versoix, algo más al sur, un paraiso burbujista.... un poquito subidos de precio, pero los vecinos parecen agradables  .

Cuando entras a un sitio y te das cuenta que el Oris edición limitada que llevas es sencillamente una baratija, ves que has entrado en una nueva dimensión.

Alguna página atrás tiene un ligero reportaje de mi visita, que veremos si se convierte en eterna hamijo mio, esto mola tela.

P.D. que rico el chocolate que reparten los de Swiss. Eso si loco perdido porque en el sur en Francés y arriba en Alemán (que no le pego demasiado), y por cortesía me gusta hablarles en el idioma del lugar..así que nuevo voto a favor para el sur.

P.D. 2: Para ver varios millones de euros juntos no había que entrar en un "parcamiento", las vitrinas con pelucos, con un tamaño la mitad de su mesa lo superaba con creces... 8:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> -La reforma energética no le ha hecho tanto daño.
> -El back to the basis del nuevo management le va a hacer mucho bien a nivel de resultados en la línea de rentabilidad. Creo que mucho mucho bien porque pasará de ser un negocio destinado a quebrar ..... a ser un negocio rentable.
> -Iberdrola le asegura una parte importante de la cartera.
> -Es una empresa vasca y no van a dejar que deje de serlo ni que desaparezca.
> ...



Janus yo sigo en este caso sus pasos.

Le gané una pasta gansa en tiempos de la OPV. 
Simpre fué un valor que me gustó y le saqué buenas plusvis. Ahora vuelvo a subirme al carro esperando un 100% DE REVALORIZACIÓN EN UN AÑO. Me mojo y espero no tener que pasarme a recoger mi owend, más que nada por que parte de mi patrimonio vá en ello.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

No va a haber hiperinflación! -  Ferrer Invest

Me ha gustado bastante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2012)

::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/346903-fundamentalistas.html#post7271988

Sr. Pollastre le pesaba al volver más o menos que al ir ::


Ah! Y en otoño, plusvis hasta el moño!!!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/346903-fundamentalistas.html#post7271988
> 
> ...



titulo del hilo hvibes35 para octubre)

Y si no, siempre se pued cambiar la m por la c


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Bueno bueno bueno bueno. Lo del año para doblar ..... déjelo en un par de meses que es más o menos cuando estaba en 1,07 y ahora mirando hacia los 2 pavetes. :o

Por Dios, no diga que una acción le gusta. Suena a cariño y ese es un error como el de andar con putas caras.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> titulo del hilo hvibes35 para octubre)



Yo diría "Octubre, el mes de los dos sentidos direccionales". O "Octubre, el mes en el que JJJato pierde hasta en el papertrading".

Prefiero el segundo por lo que lo mismo estoy en el minuto cero del mes para abrirlo en primera persona.


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno bueno. Lo del año para doblar ..... déjelo en un par de meses que es más o menos cuando estaba en 1,07 y ahora mirando hacia los 2 pavetes. :o
> 
> Por Dios, no diga que una acción le gusta. Suena a cariño y ese es un error como el de andar con putas caras.



Si, no me anamoro tan facilmente pero es que GAMESA TIENE UN ALGO. Me recuerda a Tarifa y el Parque del Estrecho: viento y diversión:Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Sep 2012)

"Octubre a LOLO08 con plusvis cubre".

"Noviembre, Padoro me entiende..."


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Para los que usen IG Markets.

Acaban de hacer un importante cambio de look&feel. Muy importante que si en el punto de entrada seleccionas que el idioma sea "inglés" entonces podrás aportar dinero al broker en una cuenta en Lloys en UK. Si lo haces en el idioma "español" la cuenta de clientes está en banca.

Con esto quiero decir que si algún día dudan del euro y de España, ya tienen una forma bonita, sencilla, rápida y barata de tener toda la pasta fuera de España.


----------



## Vivomuriente (23 Sep 2012)

"OKTOBERFEST siguiendo el canal"







que hinjinioso estoy oi


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, también en IG Markets ya se puede operar contra posiciones bid y ask reales con lo que el spread es el real y no el que venían poniendo ellos.

Eso sí, antes cobraban ese spread y ahora una comisión pequeña.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, también en IG Markets ya se puede operar contra posiciones bid y ask reales con lo que el spread es el real y no el que venían poniendo ellos.
> 
> Eso sí, antes cobraban ese spread y ahora una comisión pequeña.



Operas con ellos para acciones americanas?


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/346903-fundamentalistas.html#post7271988
> 
> ...




Volver me produjo bastante "pesar" ::

Le digo, insisto, que aquello es otra historia. Uno no puede evitar una quasi-depresión cuando aterriza en este país del segundo mundo.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Entre otros sitios, estuve un día visitando el sector financiero en Zurich. Aparqué (a propósito, pues sabía de sobras lo que buscaba, y lo que iba a encontrar) en uno de los párking que había por allí.
> 
> Puro espectáculo. Cada planta del párking sumaba varios millones de euros sin ningún problema ::
> 
> .




Queda anulado el análisis de ADN de la mancha del One, código genético aviar :XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Volver me produjo bastante "pesar" ::
> 
> Le digo, insisto, que aquello es otra historia. Uno no puede evitar una quasi-depresión cuando aterriza en este país del segundo mundo.



El viaje le ha llenado de generosidad. :8:

Bienvenido de regreso a la cloaca. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Volver me produjo bastante "pesar" ::
> 
> Le digo, insisto, que aquello es otra historia. Uno no puede evitar una quasi-depresión cuando aterriza en este país del segundo mundo.



Voy bastante por esos lares para visitar a familia. Y si, es otro mundo. 

Muy buenos recuerdos de cuando era pirata chico tengo de Ginebra. :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Para leer at a glance.

Apple Is Following Microsoft's Path - Business Insider

There Is Absolutely NO VALUE To High Frequency Trading - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Operas con ellos para acciones americanas?



Yes, i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Queda anulado el análisis de ADN de la mancha del One, código genético aviar :XX:



¿Sugiere que pierde plumas?, ¿Quizás aceite? ¿Hay pruebas aparte de esta instantánea?


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Volver me produjo bastante "pesar" ::
> 
> Le digo, insisto, que aquello es otra historia. Uno no puede evitar una quasi-depresión cuando aterriza en este país del segundo mundo.



No lo crea. Será un fake de su alma .............. porque por aquí va a tener diversión a tope. Ya verá el lío en el que nos mete RameroJoy o el ridículo que hace (o ambos).

Ansiosos andan los españoles por ver el resultados de las elecciones gallegas.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Sugiere que pierde plumas?, ¿Quizás aceite? ¿Hay pruebas aparte de esta instantánea?










*+*











*=*









Aún siguen en Hispanistán? Alguien cree que saldrá indemne?

Suerte compañeros. :


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> -La reforma energética no le ha hecho tanto daño.
> -El back to the basis del nuevo management le va a hacer mucho bien a nivel de resultados en la línea de rentabilidad. Creo que mucho mucho bien porque pasará de ser un negocio destinado a quebrar ..... a ser un negocio rentable.
> -Iberdrola le asegura una parte importante de la cartera.
> -Es una empresa vasca y no van a dejar que deje de serlo ni que desaparezca.
> ...



No, si a mí no tiene que convencerme. Ya sabe que estoy dentro y esperando algún respiro de cierto calibre para incrementar la posición. Inconvenientes de empezar a recoger velas demasiado pronto... pero ¿quien esperaba que esto se disparase tanto y tan rápido?

Edito, porque parece escrito con el pie...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Sep 2012)

Buscando cosillas por ahí sr. Fran200.

Hispanistán ni de coña sale indemne. 

Yo así lo espero, o al menos que pandoro no se cebe demasiado


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Vamos a empezar a posicionarnos en ideas.

Eurodolar:
Figura muy muy interesante en timeframes de horas. Si pierde los 1,2970 se dará un buen rule hacia abajo. Si supera los 1,3040 se lo dará hacia arriba. La vela de 10:00 a 11:00 del viernes tiene la clave (por cierto, con más de 331M de contratos en intercambio, cada uno es de 100.000 euros).


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No lo crea. Será un fake de su alma .............. porque por aquí va a tener diversión a tope. Ya verá el lío en el que nos mete RameroJoy o el ridículo que hace (o ambos).
> 
> Ansiosos andan los españoles por ver el resultados de las elecciones gallegas.



http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/elecciones-gallegas-2012/

Viendo un periodico gallego no se si reir o llorar.Empieza y termina de la misma manera, operacion pokemon, que anda el que haya elegido el nombre se ha lucido...y entre medias tenemos a Rajoy el desaparecido haciendo declaraciones como: "Galicia es de las comunidades mas ricas""Galicia esta capeando la crisis""El pp dara solidez y estabilidad a Galicia" (Las frases de Rajoy cada dia me dejan mas intrigado, esta ultima me recuerda a un anuncio de Loctite "Henkel").Ademas por alguna extraña razon que no consigo dilucidar en ningun sitio aparece Conde y eso que tengo entendido que hay bastantes gallegos que piensan votarle


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> No, si a mí no tiene que convencerme. Ya sabe que estoy dentro y esperando algún respiro de cierto calibre para recoger velas demasiado pronto... pero ¿quien esperaba que esto se disparase tanto y tan rápido?



Respuesta: Janus que invirtió avisando en directo (y deshice media posición sobre 1,21 creo recordar).

Recomendación: Miren bien Prisa y First Solar.

Hay un pastizal enorme jugándose en esos dos trades.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La Voz de Galicia. Elecciones gallegas 2012
> 
> Viendo un periodico gallego no se si reir o llorar.Empieza y termina de la misma manera, operacion pokemon, que anda el que haya elegido el nombre se ha lucido...y entre medias tenemos a Rajoy el desaparecido haciendo declaraciones como: "Galicia es de las comunidades mas ricas""Galicia esta capeando la crisis""El pp dara solidez y estabilidad a Galicia" (Las frases de Rajoy cada dia me dejan mas intrigado, esta ultima me recuerda a un anuncio de Loctite "Henkel").Ademas por alguna extraña razon que no consigo dilucidar en ningun sitio aparece Conde y eso que tengo entendido que hay bastantes gallegos que piensan votarle



Yo diría que en Galicia el hamijo Conde será la llave en la que el PP tiene que ceder mucho poder para no ser echado del poder. Puede ser importante para España que aparezcan "limadores" de votos al igual que ocurre con Rosa Díez.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ainnsssssss...
> 
> Yo desaparezco un momento, y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza :::: ( [c] Han Solo, SW EP VI )
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, se me impresiona por cuatro coches y un par de trajes... 

Mire uno su mensaje al de Silenciosa que buscaba un sitio para perderse... Supongo que cuando uno viaja un poquito y además va haciendo años, empieza a tener cierta tendencia a buscar un "lugar en el mundo". A algunos les dá por playas perdidas, a otros apartamentos de ambiente (ambiente jubileta), a otros por el pueblo que les vió nacer... Mi sitio en el mundo es el cantón de St. Gallen al que recomiendo una visita tanto al que busca descanso y tranquilidad absoluta como al que le guste el ocio activo, como al que quiera trabajar con gente que aprecie el trabajo.

Allí me escapé estos días pasados y, como les dije, al volver aquí uno siente que deja atrás la civilización o lo que debiera de ser...

¿que Suiza es caro? Bajo cualquier medida, lo es. ¿que tambien se pueden pasar unos días sin gastar locuras? Por supuesto.

Eso sí para hacer negocios cuidado: son porqueyolovalgistas en estado puro.


----------



## Janus (23 Sep 2012)

Voy a empezar a mirar bien las opciones personalizadas en IG Markets combinadas con trading de horas. Creo que puede dar bastante buen juego con las opciones de toca / no toca. Las opciones de estar en un determinado sitio a una hora, es una auténtica lotería.


----------



## pollastre (24 Sep 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Queda anulado el análisis de ADN de la mancha del *One*, código genético aviar :XX:



Si se refiere al One-77 .... no, por desgracia, no lo ví. "Sólo" ví un Vantage V8, un Vantage V12 (inconfundibles las tomas de aire del capó) y un DBS.

Contaba quizás con tener la suerte de ver un Vanquish (modelo 2013) pero tampoco hubo suerte.

Un Continental GT pintado por completo de naranja sólido, que había que mirar a otro lado al pasar :: En fin, cada uno se gasta su dinero en lo que quiere, claramente....

Los AMG, como si fueran cromos. Desperdigados, tirados por todas las plantas. Perdí la cuenta.

Dos RS5, modelo 2013, unas máquinas impresionantes. Las imágenes no hacen justicia a lo que ese trasto impone en persona.

Un 997 Turbo S con su kit de frenos carbocerámico (en el S viene de serie, si no, la broma son 12.000 légolas sólo los frenos), que me llamó la atención: el dueño lo había pedido íntegramente en negro mate, con el interior igualmente en cuero negro, y las 20'' opcionales con acabado de titanio (apariencia igualmente oscurecidas). Que me aspen si aquello no parecía más un SR-71 en configuración de despegue que un coche.

Un par de Quattropontes también me pareció ver a lo lejos, pero ya no me acerqué (mi señora insistió en que "_dejásemos ya de dar vueltas andando por el párking como lelos_" [sic])

Curiosamente, ni un sólo M (lo juro, no quiero cabreal al Señol Chinazo, pero es que es verdad: no ví ni un mísero M5 '12 siquiera). Me da a mí la impresión que estos queso-suizos piensan también que los M son coches de canis :XX:


----------



## pollastre (24 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero hombre, se me impresiona por cuatro coches y un par de trajes...
> 
> Mire uno su mensaje al de Silenciosa que buscaba un sitio para perderse...




Hombre, le confesaré que yo siento pasión por el mundo del motor. Así que siempre me gusta asomar los hocicos por cualquier concentración de trastos "curiosos"...


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Hamijos, veo mucho posteo para las horas que son y más un domingo noche.

¿huelen guano?, no se fíen que el SP apunta a niveles importantes de asado gaceril. Puede haber volatilidad pero hacia arriba hay metas que cumplir de momento. Eso no quita que se bajen 20 pipos pero no es importante, salvo al que le pilla con el pie cambiado y con un par de contratos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo diría que en Galicia el hamijo Conde será la llave en la que el PP tiene que ceder mucho poder para no ser echado del poder. Puede ser importante para España que aparezcan "limadores" de votos al igual que ocurre con Rosa Díez.



Conde tiene mucha labia y en politica eso vale mucho ,el rol de llave puede jugarlo muy bien. El problema es que seguramente sus aspiraciones seran las mismas que las de Rosa Diez, no dinamizar el sistema si no aprovecharse de el.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Respuesta: Janus que invirtió avisando en directo (y deshice media posición sobre 1,21 creo recordar).
> 
> Recomendación: Miren bien Prisa y First Solar.
> 
> Hay un pastizal enorme jugándose en esos dos trades.



Prisa no me termina de cuadrar. A First Solar... le sigo la pista gracias, nuevamente, a usted...

Por cierto que leyendo estas dos páginas... veo que, si un día hay una quedada... va a ser más cerca de Zurich que de Toledo... :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a empezar a mirar bien las opciones personalizadas en IG Markets combinadas con trading de horas. Creo que puede dar bastante buen juego con las opciones de toca / no toca. Las opciones de estar en un determinado sitio a una hora, es una auténtica lotería.



Pues ya nos contará... yo binarias y otras hierbas... lo he intentado y me cansé de palmar pasta... pero me sirvió para manejarme mejor en el intradía.


----------



## loblesa (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *
> Recomendación: Miren bien Prisa y First Solar.
> *



Aporte algo de luz!! :


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Prisa no me termina de cuadrar. A First Solar... le sigo la pista gracias, nuevamente, a usted...
> 
> Por cierto que leyendo estas dos páginas... veo que, si un día hay una quedada... va a ser más cerca de Zurich que de Toledo... :XX: :XX:



Allí seguro que la probabilidad de que le mangue un chorizo es menor.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Aporte algo de luz!! :



Las señales importantes son muy sencillas.

Prisa que supere con volumen y consolide los 0,45. Sería de puta madre que se lo llevaran hasta 0,60 pero si de verdad comienza un movimiento alcista de cierta entidad, superará los 1 que es donde hay un muy importante nivel de resistencia. Previamente están los 0,8 y los 0,9.

First Solar, basta con vigilar la media diaria de 200 sesiones .......... y el volumen. Como les dé por publicar un buen guidance en los próximos resultados trimestrales ........ no va a quedar un corto abierto ahí adentro y nuevamente aparecerá una nueva horda de inversores de largo plazo. Ambos escenarios conjuntamente suponen un flujo de capital comprando bárbaro.

Añadan al radar las biotech usanas y la plata. El oro es de pobres, lo que manda es la plata si de ganar pasta se trata. Es muy más elástica.

Carbón y esos kamikazes ya son para inversores swing muy experimentados y con un magnífico track de money management.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2012)

bueno ya estamos todos, pollastre incluido


----------



## Sipanha (24 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno ya estamos todos, pollastre incluido



Valiente feo le acaba de hacer al señor Carpat... digo Mulder. ::


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, le confesaré que yo siento pasión por el mundo del motor. Así que siempre me gusta asomar los hocicos por cualquier concentración de trastos "curiosos"...



A ver... si le gusta ir allí a ver juguetes, la próxima vez intentaré que un conocido le permita arrancar un MP4/12C, color azul "increíble". Yo no soy capaz de describir ese azul... pero es precioso y suena pa morirse. Pero ya saben que a mí los coches... en fín, eso no es mi tipo.

Le advierto que será difícil, porque no deja ni que le quiten el polvo. Pero supongo que a medida que vaya pasando el "antojo" se irá suavizando...

Por cierto, que además de éste, tiene un 535i pero en verano el que más usa es otro.... que a ver si encuentro una foto... (edito: pensé que sería fácil, porque no recuerdo la marca, es un huevo eléctrico, parecido a un smart, los suizos son asín... se disfruta un día, pero lo primero el respeto, al medioambiente, al vecino, a la comunidad,...)

Allí el BMW es un coche de diario, normalito, de los que ves en las aceras, los coches "de verdad" están los garajes...


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, veo mucho posteo para las horas que son y más un domingo noche.
> 
> ¿huelen guano?, no se fíen que el SP apunta a niveles importantes de asado gaceril. Puede haber volatilidad pero hacia arriba hay metas que cumplir de momento. Eso no quita que se bajen 20 pipos pero no es importante, *salvo al que le pilla con el pie cambiado y con un par de contratos*.



¿mande? 

:XX:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> .Ademas por alguna extraña razon que no consigo dilucidar en ningun sitio aparece Conde y eso que tengo entendido que hay bastantes gallegos que piensan votarle



Yo como tengo familia que le tuvo de "jefe" y sé lo que hizo no solo de puertas hacia afuera (que todo el mundo vió), sino también de puertas hacia adentro, si fuera gallego no votaría a ese sujeto ni jarto porros.

Si la regeneración de este pais tiene que venir por este, apañados vamos. Creo y confío en que a Conde le van a votar 4.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo como tengo familia que le tuvo de "jefe" y sé lo que hizo no solo de puertas hacia afuera (que todo el mundo vió), sino también de puertas hacia adentro, si fuera gallego no votaría a ese sujeto ni jarto porros.
> 
> Si la regeneración de este pais tiene que venir por este, apañados vamos. Creo y confío en que a Conde le van a votar 4.



Yo espero que tambien pero por lo visto en este pais se tiene poca memoria historica asi que es bastante probable que gane votos simplemente por su labia. De todas formas tampoco hay alternativas, ultimamente ya no diferencio a alguien del psoe iu pp upyd o de los sindicatos. Todos dicen y hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo espero que tambien pero por lo visto en este pais se tiene poca memoria historica asi que es bastante probable que gane votos simplemente por su labia. De todas formas tampoco hay alternativas, ultimamente ya no diferencio a alguien del psoe iu pp upyd o de los sindicatos. Todos dicen y hacen lo mismo.



Por cierto, ya que hablamos de Mario Conde y esto es un hilo de bolsa, os cuento una pequeña anécdota de como MC se merendó a unas gacelas. 

En la época en que dirigía banesto Mario Conde, ofreció a sus empleados un préstamo. El préstamo era de un mínimo de 2 millones de pesetas hasta un máximo de 5. Pero era solo para comprar acciones de banesto. Muchos empleados entraron. Las acciones subieron, pero a los pocos días empezaron a bajar hasta el punto de que muchos empleados se quedaron pillados, y encima teniendo que pagar intereses por el préstamo.

Vamos, que alguien de arriba de banesto quería soltar papel, buscaron a gente a quien empapelar e idearon esa jugada a sus propios empleados.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que hablamos de Mario Conde y esto es un hilo de bolsa, os cuento una pequeña anécdota de como MC se merendó a unas gacelas.
> 
> En la época en que dirigía banesto Mario Conde, ofreció a sus empleados un préstamo. El préstamo era de un mínimo de 2 millones de pesetas hasta un máximo de 5. Pero era solo para comprar acciones de banesto. Muchos empleados entraron. Las acciones subieron, pero a los pocos días empezaron a bajar hasta el punto de que muchos empleados se quedaron pillados, y encima teniendo que pagar intereses por el préstamo.
> 
> Vamos, que alguien de arriba de banesto quería soltar papel, buscaron a gente a quien empapelar e idearon esa jugada a sus propios empleados.



Madre mia!!! 5 mill de ptas en 1994, con eso te comprabas 2 pisos.No quiero ni imaginarme los intereses. Nunca le he hecho mucho caso, ni la labia ni la ostentacion de dinero funcionan conmigo. En este pais falta espiritu critico y memoria historica. Sobre bolsa a ver si MV saca sus famosos cortilargos y esto se anima un poquillo,tengo en el tintero algunas empresas de Alemania y usa como medida de proteccion. Recuerdo que la prima ha bajado simplemente por expectativas de que el bce comprara bonos aunque la realidad es que ha sido solo un ordago.


----------



## peseteuro (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a empezar a posicionarnos en ideas.
> 
> Eurodolar:
> Figura muy muy interesante en timeframes de horas. Si pierde los 1,2970 se dará un buen rule hacia abajo. Si supera los 1,3040 se lo dará hacia arriba. La vela de 10:00 a 11:00 del viernes tiene la clave (por cierto, con más de 331M de contratos en intercambio, cada uno es de 100.000 euros).




A estas horas estamos a 1,2932

¿ Toca guano hoy ?


----------



## juanfer (24 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que hablamos de Mario Conde y esto es un hilo de bolsa, os cuento una pequeña anécdota de como MC se merendó a unas gacelas.
> 
> En la época en que dirigía banesto Mario Conde, ofreció a sus empleados un préstamo. El préstamo era de un mínimo de 2 millones de pesetas hasta un máximo de 5. Pero era solo para comprar acciones de banesto. Muchos empleados entraron. Las acciones subieron, pero a los pocos días empezaron a bajar hasta el punto de que muchos empleados se quedaron pillados, y encima teniendo que pagar intereses por el préstamo.
> 
> Vamos, que alguien de arriba de banesto quería soltar papel, buscaron a gente a quien empapelar e idearon esa jugada a sus propios empleados.



MC es un exconvicto, en un pais decente no se podría presentar ni para concejal de un pueblo.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2012)

Buenos días señores bolseros




juanfer dijo:


> MC es un exconvicto, en un pais decente no se podría presentar ni para concejal de un pueblo.



Exconvicto, sin arrepentirse y sin resarcir a sus victimas...

Buena pieza, pero con la cultura(in) de este país, admirado y envidiado, le votarán y tendremos Ruiz Mateo dos


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

MV 4 President!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

17k is coming :rolleye:

vamos putita :baba:


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2012)

guanos días


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Sep 2012)

Buenos días.

Cómo lo veis?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Cómo lo veis?



tenga en cuenta el sentimiento contrario y la tecnologia :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Cómo lo veis?



Por forexpros, con algo de retraso













Ni p. idea....parece que es el típico día que empieza con susto y acaba en verde...:Aplauso:


----------



## Felix (24 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Cómo lo veis?



Buenos dias.
Hay dos post de Fran200 asi que todo al verde.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Hay dos post de Fran200 asi que todo al verde.



Dónde en el hilo? El blog ha desaparecido


----------



## Felix (24 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dónde en el hilo? El blog ha desaparecido



Pag 277, aunque supongo que te referiras a FranR que tambien a posteado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si se refiere al One-77 .... no, por desgracia, no lo ví. "Sólo" ví un Vantage V8, un Vantage V12 (inconfundibles las tomas de aire del capó) y un DBS.
> 
> Contaba quizás con tener la suerte de ver un Vanquish (modelo 2013) pero tampoco hubo suerte.
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Exotic Car Spots | Worldwide & Hourly Updated!

arggggg hasta la pagina 4 no sale ningun bmw. Eso esta llenito de aros.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> A estas horas estamos a 1,2932
> 
> ¿ Toca guano hoy ?



El movimiento ha sido perfecto, no dirán que no se ha cantado. Se ha roto el nivel de abajo y sin fake por medio .... ha dado 50 pipoletos beneficiosos.

Ahora ya se está en otras pautas.


----------



## peseteuro (24 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga en cuenta el sentimiento contrario y la tecnologia :fiufiu:



¿Y cual es el sentimiento directo? Si es el de los medios de comunicación, veo positivismo por todas partes :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo como tengo familia que le tuvo de "jefe" y sé lo que hizo no solo de puertas hacia afuera (que todo el mundo vió), sino también de puertas hacia adentro, si fuera gallego no votaría a ese sujeto ni jarto porros.
> 
> Si la regeneración de este pais tiene que venir por este, apañados vamos. Creo y confío en que a Conde le van a votar 4.



podría decir algo de lo que hizo de "puertas adentro"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Interesante el lateral de bmw desde junio ha estado el 94% del tiempo desde entonces en 5 euros, perfecta zona de distribucion, porque quiero pensar que sera una distribucion para alcanzar mis soñados niveles para oparla.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> *Interesante el lateral de bmw* desde ...



.
UY, por un momento pensé que nos iba a informar de un nuevo modelo de BMW con una bonita línea de diseño ... :: 

Pero claro, tampoco querrán perder a su clientela habitual ... :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que hablamos de Mario Conde y esto es un hilo de bolsa, os cuento una pequeña anécdota de como MC se merendó a unas gacelas.
> 
> En la época en que dirigía banesto Mario Conde, ofreció a sus empleados un préstamo. El préstamo era de un mínimo de 2 millones de pesetas hasta un máximo de 5. Pero era solo para comprar acciones de banesto. Muchos empleados entraron. Las acciones subieron, pero a los pocos días empezaron a bajar hasta el punto de que muchos empleados se quedaron pillados, y encima teniendo que pagar intereses por el préstamo.
> 
> Vamos, que alguien de arriba de banesto quería soltar papel, buscaron a gente a quien empapelar e idearon esa jugada a sus propios empleados.



eso lo hizo repsol, hace unos meses lo peor es que lo hizo en +22€

Repsol ofrece a sus empleados la posibilidad de recibir hasta 12.000 euros de retribución en acciones | Intereconomía | 690899

y lo ha vuelto a repetir en junio esta vez a +12€ Brufau empresario hispaní, deben de estar llenando el horno


----------



## peseteuro (24 Sep 2012)

El veto a las posiciones cortas, en manos de Oliver Wyman - Cotizalia.com


Parece que alguien está como loco en estos momentos hablando con su broker 







¿Cómo se llamaba ? ienso:


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso lo hizo repsol, hace unos meses lo peor es que lo hizo en +22€
> 
> Repsol ofrece a sus empleados la posibilidad de recibir hasta 12.000 euros de retribución en acciones | Intereconomía | 690899
> 
> y lo ha vuelto a repetir en junio esta vez a +12€ Brufau empresario hispaní, deben de estar llenando el horno



Hoygan, hay que estar atentos a estas noticias... Para entrar corto, claro


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Interesante el lateral de bmw desde junio ha estado el 94% del tiempo desde entonces en 5 euros, perfecta zona de distribucion, porque quiero pensar que sera una distribucion para alcanzar mis soñados niveles para oparla.



¿Nos hablas de los laterales de BMW y no nos cuentas nada de lo que te chivan de la bolsa de Valencia? Muy mal, se nota que eres una mala persona. No te compraría ni un triciclo.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Nos hablas de los laterales de BMW y no nos cuentas nada de lo que te chivan de la bolsa de Valencia? Muy mal, se nota que eres una mala persona. No te compraría ni un triciclo.




POle al futuro baneado:Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Nos hablas de los laterales de BMW y no nos cuentas nada de lo que te chivan de la bolsa de Valencia? Muy mal, se nota que eres una mala persona. No te compraría ni un triciclo.



Uy que bien, vengan todos que hay uno que quiere pelea

Tendremos día divertido, ha vuelto el Gran Burbu


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UY, por un momento pensé que nos iba a informar de un nuevo modelo de BMW con una bonita línea de diseño ... ::
> 
> Pero claro, tampoco querrán perder a su clientela habitual ... :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

calopez, devuelvenos los gifs!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uy que bien, vengan todos que hay uno que quiere pelea
> 
> Tendremos día divertido, ha vuelto el Gran Burbu



Yo no peleo, no con papeles en la mano demuestro que tengo razon:


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uy que bien, vengan todos que hay uno que quiere pelea
> 
> Tendremos día divertido, ha vuelto el Gran Burbu



Shh, shh,....no dgia eso que ya verá lo que tarda el gato en llamar la atención::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Sep 2012)

Hosti, si ha vuelto el forero Guadiana, a ver cuanto tarda en desaparecer otra vez )

PD: Yo creo que es un multinick de Pollastre, ha sido volver éste de vacaciones y regresar el multinick... ienso:


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Shh, shh,....no dgia eso que ya verá lo que tarda el gato en llamar la atención::



El jato estará pensando si promediar sus 8115 del IBEX...

PD: aunque no descarto que le salga bien la jugada, los 8400 creo que los veremos, pero igual antes corrije algo... (y perdón por desviar el tema a bolsa )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Hablando de Gamesa, miren que bonito:


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hosti, si ha vuelto el forero Guadiana, a ver cuanto tarda en desaparecer otra vez )



Lo que tarde en volver a perder los papeles. Pero vamos, a chinito cabrearle no creo, y con lo original que es con las respuestas....

Voy a por unas palomitas, de momento el primer gif ya ha conseguido arrancarme una sonrisa... )))


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de Gamesa, miren que bonito:



Joder para aparcar eso....

Yo tengo un coche la mitad de ese tamaño.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> POle al futuro baneado:Aplauso:



Reportado por gilipollas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de Gamesa, miren que bonito:



.
Osti, debieron aprovechar que el que diseñó el X6 estaba con gripe, casi es bonito. Eso si, para hacer la foto antes tenían que haberle sacao el golpe de la puerta, se vé que se llevó un bolardo por delante.


Que bueno, los molinillos al fondo ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Ya que lo ha pedido sin insultarme demasiado le pego el burofax encriptado:


_che manolo compra bankia que puchara moltisim, de la hostia parda aixo no o para ningu, que to dic jo que tot era camps avans, i tenen mols pisos compra cojones. ja veueras.
PD: No tenim centre del camp, si no esta el banega no chuguem a res._


----------



## Lechu (24 Sep 2012)

Buenos días
Un poco tocho


¿Qué hacemos con el Ibex y la deuda si se retrasa el rescate? - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com


Daniel Lacalle 
22/09/2012 06:00h

“Spain’s meltdown is so huge that Al Gore would make a documentary about it” 

La semana pasada tuve la suerte de reunirme con muchas empresas españolas. La transparencia y la prudencia es lo que nos ayuda a mejorar la imagen del país ante los inversores a pesar de la erosión de resultados por voracidad recaudatoria, de las algaradas políticas y de las soflamas anti-extranjeros. 

No es fácil posicionarse ante el último trimestre. Por un lado, vemos la bolsa subir y la prima de riesgo se celebra aunque se encuentre a niveles que hace un año eran considerados intolerables. Todo gracias a las palabras –aun no ha comprado un solo bono- de Draghi. Y, muy bien hecho, las empresas españolas han aprovechado de manera ejemplar la ventana de crédito que se ha abierto en Septiembre para acudir a los mercados y refinanciar parte de su deuda. De hecho la semana del 10 al 17 de Septiembre, según Goldman Sachs, fue la semana de mayor actividad de emisión de bonos corporativos desde 2009, con casi 21.000 millones en emisiones. Pero desafortunadamente no es suficiente, y las empresas solo han emitido bonos por un tercio de sus necesidades de los próximos doce meses. 

¿Qué nos dice el mercado de deuda? ¿Pública o privada?

La buena noticia es que las empresas españolas sí pueden acceder al mercado de capitales y que lo hacen a diferenciales que no son muy diferentes de los que vimos en 2008-2009, unos 300 puntos básicos por encima de la referencia (midswaps), tipos de interés aceptables y demanda que supera en cuatro veces la oferta. 

Lo que nos explica el mercado de bonos es que hay apetito por comprar deuda de empresas que, aunque tengan dificultades financieras o beneficios decrecientes, tienen deuda garantizada por activos. Ese apetito debe aprovecharse.
Lo que también nos dice el mercado de deuda es que no hay apetito para la deuda pública. Cuando se publicó la ejecución presupuestaria de julio, la mayoría de economistas ya dieron por perdido el objetivo de déficit de 6,3% en 2012. A finales de junio el déficit de todas las AAPP era del 8,56%. Por mucho impuesto y mucho ajuste que se anuncie, es prácticamente imposible llegar al objetivo, revisado al alza tres veces, como muestra este grafico de JB Capital.


La subasta del jueves fue extremadamente reveladora. Las emisiones vienen ya con el final de la película explicado en el tráiler porque los bancos colocadores las absorben. 

La débil demanda extranjera se concentra en los tramos cortos -tres años- que es donde supuestamente compraría el BCE y, por tanto, solo hay unos pocos Hedge Funds apostando a que la intervención es inminente. La emisión a largo plazo -10 años- dejó mucho que desear -901 millones de euros solamente-, mostrando la falta de demanda internacional. 

Esta es una de las razones más importantes que yo siempre les explico a mis lectores cuando me dicen que España “no tiene un problema de deuda pública” sino privada. Si claro… No tiene un problema porque no hay demanda. “No demand, no problem”. Total, nada. Máximos histórico, 804.388 millones de euros, 75,9% del PIB -un 110% del PIB si incluimos todos los conceptos. Vamos camino de tener un Apple mas un Exxon... pero en deuda. No hay mayor problema que tener necesidades de financiación de decenas de miles de millones anuales y no tener demanda institucional. Como una tienda sin clientes. 

a) La deuda privada, por muy mal que estén las empresas, está garantizada por activos, que se podrán vender más o menos caros, pero son vendibles. La deuda pública es gasto, que desaparece, no genera un retorno y se tira en mantener esas diputaciones, esas empresas publicas como Invercaria u Omnium, esos monumentos al derroche y en salvar a las cajas… todas publicas. ¿No querían banca pública? Enhorabuena, toma dos tazas.

b) Las empresas privadas pueden ampliar capital y vender activos. El Estado o cercena los gastos o solo puede subirle a usted los impuestos y recortarle los servicios.

c) La deuda privada cotiza con un riesgo de impago que llega a ser casi un 40% inferior al de la deuda publica. No es casualidad, cuando en todos estos debates políticos siempre subyace la idea del impago –default.

d) La mitad de la deuda privada de España se concentra en 30 empresas. Ni una sola de ellas genera pérdidas o caja libre negativa que iguale, en lo más mínimo, al desastre de las cuentas publicas. El Estado pierde 45.233 millones de euros en seis meses. Si, “déficit” es perdidas. El Estado gasta casi el doble de lo que ingresa. Búsquenme una sola empresa del Ibex o PyME que gaste el doble de lo que ingresa. Ni remotamente. Y no me cuenten historias de que el estado tiene un deber social. El primer deber social es no gastarse el dinero que no tiene y no hundir generaciones futuras especulando a que todo va a subir.

Por lo tanto, nos encontramos con una ejecución presupuestaria que no induce al optimismo –aunque me digan, como en el plomazo de Prometheus, que hay que esperar, que lo bueno viene al final-, un déficit de las Comunidades Autónomas que se ha “cumplido” –ejem- adelantado transferencias –que no se cobraran en 2013- y ya están otra vez con el “no se aceptan facturas”.

- Muy pocos inversores se creen que los ingresos por impuestos van a crecer un 17,9% entre 2011 y 2014, porque estamos viviendo la curva de Laffer en toda su gloria. Más impuestos, menos ingresos. Y en esta partida descansa nada menos que el 28% de la mejora de las cuentas públicas nacionales estimada.




- Muy pocos inversores se creen que España, y las CCAA menos, va a reducir sus gastos viendo la evolución de los mismos. De hecho, muchos inversores estiman 20-30.000 millones más para tapar el agujero de las cajas en 2013, y se temen que el objetivo del gobierno sea mantener el PIB cueste lo que cueste, aunque sea sosteniendo gastos improductivos.

Los inversores apuestan claramente por renta fija corporativa y siguen evitando un bono soberano que, con una prima de riesgo de 400 puntos básicos, solo cotiza la opción de un rescate. La deuda pública en manos de inversores extranjeros ha seguido cayendo mientas los bancos españoles han compensado esa caída. 

¿Por Qué Se Retrasa el Rescate?

El retraso tiene su lógica, pero el rescate es inevitable:

- Como hemos comentado en esta columna, en el momento en que el rescate se pida, el país corre el riesgo de ponerse en bono basura. Aunque una agencia de rating diga que no lo va a hacer, lo puede hacer el mercado. Este riesgo hace que sea de importancia capital dar la posibilidad a las empresas a financiar todo lo que puedan y a que amplíen capital. 

- Las condiciones pueden ser muy onerosas y, lo que es peor, con los indicadores de liquidez y solvencia de los países de la UE empeorando, se corre el riesgo de hacer un mal negocio. España va a tener que hacer enormes recortes sí o sí, e interesa a todos dar la impresión de calma y prudencia.

- Percepción de problema político. Elecciones cercanas y nadie se atreve a presentarse diciendo “señores, aquí lo que hay que hacer es aplicar el lápiz rojo”. Me sorprende, porque es obvio, la gente lo sabe y lo único que pide es que el lápiz pase algún día por un coche oficial o algún negociado de cooperación con los sindicatos de Burundi. Como decía el maravilloso video, “que caiga ya el meteorito”.

¿Y que hacemos con el Ibex a 8.230?



“Bull markets are born on pessimism, grown on scepticism, mature on optimism and die on euphoria” Sir John Templeton

Menudo rally ayer al cierre. Pasamos del “lo peor ha pasado” a “lo mejor está por llegar” si nos inundan de liquidez. Me alegra muchísimo por empresas que estaban desesperadas con su cotización.

Vamos a terminar septiembre y España es el único país de Europa que prohíbe las posiciones cortas. Plas, plas, aplausos. Todo el mundo celebrando el éxito de esa medida, y no al regalo de veranito de Draghi, que es mil veces más relevante. Y ahora que por fin la Señora María había hecho un dinero con sus cuatro acciones, impuestazo que te crió. Porque –oh sorpresa- ese impuestazo “a los especuladores” se lo comen los minoritarios, no los grandes fondos. Ya saben ustedes, vender una acción es especular, pero construir estatuas en aeropuertos inviables es “invertir”.

Decía ayer McCoy en su post que el “Ibex 35 puede ser una oportunidad histórica de inversión” basado en el PER ajustado al ciclo. Puede ser cierto pero, como apunta el post, yo también tengo dudas. ¿Subirse ahora a la ola de Hawai? Pues no sé. ¿Y valorar hoy usando el ciclo pasado cuando el pasado era deuda salvaje, adquisiciones a precio de oro, subvenciones chollo-prix y crecimiento ladrillero?

Mi opinión es:



- El Ibex no está “tan” barato. El consenso –se lo juro- espera un crecimiento de beneficios en 2013 del… Cincuenta y dos por ciento. “Ahí es ná”, como diría mi abuela. Normalizando esas estimaciones, el Ibex que parece relativamente barato a 12xPER, solo se mantiene barato en tres sectores, industriales, eléctricas y consumo. Miren éste grafico de Mirabaud.



- Una vez que establecemos que el Ibex no puede dar grandes sorpresas en los beneficios esperados, la alegría puede venir por el coste medio de capital –el factor por el que se descuentan los flujos de caja para llegar a un precio objetivo-. Ese coste medio ha mejorado por el coste de la deuda, pero el impacto sobre los valores lo dictará su capacidad de seguir refinanciándose barato… y el riesgo país. Si el mercado nos pone en bono basura, el brutal efecto positivo que este concepto ha generado puede revertirse.

- El Ibex sigue siendo el índice más endeudado de Europa, por eso sube más cuando se inyecta liquidez y cae más cuando se reduce. Las necesidades de refinanciación de las empresas pueden llevar a una situación que llamamos de “canibalismo”, que la oferta de bonos nuble el interés por las acciones. Cuando el apetito inversor marginal se centra exclusivamente en los bonos corporativos y no en sus acciones, como ocurrió en 2008. 
España va a tener que hacer recortes de verdad, no aumentos de impuestos. No veamos el rescate, que de suave no tendrá nada, como comentamos en esta columna, como una panacea y no obviemos los riesgos para empresas y particulares. Y a nuestros queridos políticos, que tanto se quejan de los especuladores: por caridad, dejen de especular con el dinero de los demás a que en dos años todo sube, que están convirtiendo España en el peor Hedge Fund del mundo.

Faltan uno gráficos que no se ven ,En el enlace se ven
__________________


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uy que bien, vengan todos que hay uno que quiere pelea
> 
> Tendremos día divertido, ha vuelto el Gran Burbu



Deberías mostrar más respeto hacia mis opiniones y cuando te diriges a mí. Así que cállate tu sucia boca, que estás reportada.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hosti, si ha vuelto el forero Guadiana, a ver cuanto tarda en desaparecer otra vez )
> 
> PD: Yo creo que es un multinick de Pollastre, ha sido volver éste de vacaciones y regresar el multinick... ienso:



Otro pelele, otro reportado.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el bund esta con ganas de confirmar la rotura de la bajista de finales de agosto. Cuidado con un posible pullback, o con que sea una falsa rotura asagacelas. de confirmarse, podria subir hasta el 61,8 del ultimo tramo bajista: 141 (ahora mismo en 139,90)



pues parece que ha roto y que vamos para arriba en el bund. de momento 140,36, próxima parada prevista 140,63.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya que lo ha pedido sin insultarme demasiado le pego el burofax encriptado:
> 
> 
> _che manolo compra bankia que puchara moltisim, de la hostia parda aixo no o para ningu, que to dic jo que tot era camps avans, i tenen mols pisos compra cojones. ja veueras.
> PD: No tenim centre del camp, si no esta el banega no chuguem a res._



¿Has visto la que has montado? Te estás ganando un reporte.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

que bien, pelea!!! 

FIGHT!!!







pd: si alguien quiere que le de una paliza al street fighter, que avise :o


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Deberías mostrar más respeto hacia mis opiniones y cuando te diriges a mí. Así que cállate tu sucia boca, que estás reportada.



Oiga que aqui estamos de buen rollo, no insulte al personal...Quieres entrar en el libro guinnes de veces que te van a reportar?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

El idiota del gato me come la polla con sus troleos. No es más que un Pancho sin Gracia.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Oiga que aqui estamos de buen rollo, no insulte al personal...Quieres entrar en el libro guinnes de veces que te van a reportar?



¿Me estás amenazando de algo? Pues reporte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Osti, debieron aprovechar que el que diseñó el X6 estaba con gripe, casi es bonito. Eso si, para hacer la foto antes tenían que haberle sacao el golpe de la puerta, se vé que se llevó un bolardo por delante.
> 
> 
> Que bueno, los molinillos al fondo ...



Varias cosas.

Este hilo esta degenerando muchisimo........he visto una foto de un audi tt, gracias al antivirus BMWPanda estoy vivo y mis ojos con unas gotas se arreglaran.

El x6 no existe, no se de que habla, blalalalalal, no te escucho cara escucho.....


) un golpe, pues no, ea, tasquivocao, es un perfecto pliegue diseñado por grandes aerodinamistas, son muy altos de verdad, junto con artesanos alemanes que viven en las montañas. Un respeto. 

Sra.Silenciosa BMW ha pensado en usted y comercializa esta maravilla.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Varias cosas.
> 
> Este hilo esta degenerando muchisimo........he visto una foto de un audi tt, gracias al antivirus BMWPanda estoy vivo y mis ojos con unas gotas se arreglaran.
> 
> ...



¿Sobornando al personal? Muy muy mal, chino. Le falta un silbido al reporte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> POle al futuro baneado:Aplauso:



Repole al _invidioso_.


----------



## gamba (24 Sep 2012)

El tercer baneo es para siempre, no?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Reportado por gilipollas.



Tenemos un nuevo récord :Aplauso:


burbubolsa dijo:


> Otro pelele, otro reportado.



Qué ilusión, mi primer reporte (al menos que yo sepa) lástima que sea de alguien como ud. y no de algún forero serio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Sobornando al personal? Muy muy mal, chino. Le falta un silbido al reporte.



Vale vale, se lo cobro, se lo cobro. Salveme dios de sobornos yo a nadie.

Volvamos a hablar de bolsa, que nos :: reportan ::, que tal los europeos?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que bien, pelea!!!
> 
> FIGHT!!!
> 
> ...



A ti te da palizas tu puta madre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vale vale, se lo cobro, se lo cobro. Salveme dios de sobornos yo a nadie.
> 
> Volvamos a hablar de bolsa, que nos :: reportan ::, que tal los europeos?



Lo húngaros chinazo, los húngaros.

Reportado por _hijnorante_. ::



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de Gamesa, miren que bonito:



Como te gusta ponernos los dientes largos...Que perfeccion ...Iberdrola y Bmw juntos...Tirar esto un poco que tengo ganas de recuperar mis iberdrolas. Para los AT como veis de factible ver unilever un 20%~30% mas barato o diageo un 40%??


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> El tercer baneo es para siempre, no?



Por lo menos por reincidente espero que esta vez por lo menos sea algo más de tiempo, que es aparecer el tipo este y monopolizar el hilo a insultos. 

A ver cuanto tarda en aparecer un moderador.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tenemos un nuevo récord :Aplauso:
> Qué ilusión, mi primer reporte (al menos que yo sepa) lástima que sea de alguien como ud. y no de algún forero serio.



subpole reportadora!

¿o sera tripole reportadora?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tenemos un nuevo récord :Aplauso:
> Qué ilusión, mi primer reporte (al menos que yo sepa) lástima que sea de alguien como ud. y no de algún forero serio.



Yo de los acosos me defiendo, y no soy el primer forero acosado en este hilo. Queda informado el foro.


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como te gusta ponernos los dientes largos...Que perfeccion ...Iberdrola y Bmw juntos...Tirar esto un poco que tengo ganas de recuperar mis iberdrolas. Para los AT como veis de factible ver unilever un 20%~30% mas barato o diageo un 40%??



Les iba a preguntar por como ven amadeus, tanto a fundamentalistas como ATTeros. 

El gráfico de precio parece que ha dado una buena señal al romper un doble techo en 18,44. El caso es que me ha parecido indicativo pero no conozco ninguna formación concreta en eso que ha hecho, y a parte el volumen me ha parecido un poco bajo.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Me estás amenazando de algo? Pues reporte.



No te he amenazado, al reves eres tu quien esta insultando a los foreros y aqui todo el mundo te ha tratado con educacion.Reportado, ya soy un autentico burbujista


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Por lo menos por reincidente espero que esta vez por lo menos sea algo más de tiempo, que es aparecer el tipo este y monopolizar el hilo a insultos.
> 
> A ver cuanto tarda en aparecer un moderador.



Eso, a ver cuanto tardan en darse cuenta de los acosos que se efectúan en este hilo. Por cierto, también se les informará de los foros alternativos esos que tiene Mulder.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya soy un autentico burbujista



Reporta lo que quieras. El reportado eres tú.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)




----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Sep 2012)

.
ESTA reportadora de calopez es una mierda:




> Este foro requiere que espere 60 segundos entre cada reporte de mensaje. Por favor intentarlo nuevamente en 14 segundos.




Si quieres reportar 5 mensajes tienes que esperar 5 min. Desolador.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vale vale, se lo cobro, se lo cobro. Salveme dios de sobornos yo a nadie.
> 
> Volvamos a hablar de bolsa, que nos :: reportan ::, que tal los europeos?



Pues el EURPLN alto, bastante alto.


----------



## gamba (24 Sep 2012)

El HFR[1] no esta bien visto...

1. High frequency reporting.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eso, a ver cuanto tardan en darse cuenta de los acosos que se efectúan en este hilo. Por cierto, también se les informará de los foros alternativos esos que tiene Mulder.



Acosado no sé, porque para acosar a alguien hay que tener algún interés en esa persona, pero ignorado lo va a ser un rato, porque esto ya aburre. :bla:
Eso sí, seguro que Mulder estará acojonadito por su amenaza )

Ya de paso infórmeles también de que soy moderador en otro foro ajeno a burbuja.info, a ver si eso va contra las normas de este foro y me banean de una vez, que llevo 6 años y no lo consigo. Cuénteme su secreto


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESTA reportadora de calopez es una mierda:
> 
> 
> ...



¿Hay que reportarlos todos por separados?

Yo sólo reporté el último que ví tras la retahila de insultos y hago referencia al resto copiandolos.

Lo que aprende uno.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

A continuación, la prueba del delito. Este hilo no es más que un troleo continuado y un acoso a este foro. El foro privado es la conocida "casa de campo". Animo moderación, a ver si nos espabilamos. ¿O forman parte del esquema?



Iniciado por las cosas a su cauce Ver Mensaje

Buenos días...

Espero que no se tome a mal este post, pero creo que estamos llegando (o ya hemos llegado ) a un punto, que puede ser muy importante para el futuro económico de cadauno. Los análisis técnicos de Claca o ANHQV, los análisis del Dr. Mulder o Maese lô, así como los sistemas de Bertok o Janus, o análisis fundamentales de Ponzi o Votin son impagables, y creo que no podemos radiar en directo entradas a mercado de 10k€ o de 50k€ así como así.

Si, habéis entendido bien, creo que tendríamos que resucitar la casa de campo. Podríamos dejar el hilo tal y como está, pero entradas fuertes o estudios de sistemas propios creo que tendríamos que tratarlos con más privacidad. Hablo de 10-20 posts máximos diarios en la casa de campo, si no el leerlo todo seria imposible.

Habría que dar nuevas altas. Espero respuestas.

Saludos...

PD: Aprovecho el post para hacerle una pregunta muy directa Maese lô: El dia 9 de marzo de 2009, fue un dia excepcional en su sistema? Puede analizarlo todavía o no guarda registros? Se vió tan claro que era "el rebote"? Gracias adelantadas!

PD2: He pensado en resucitar la casa de campo, porque he pensado en una posibilidad que sería "la hostia"


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Acosado no sé, porque para acosar a alguien hay que tener algún interés en esa persona, pero ignorado lo va a ser un rato, porque esto ya aburre. :bla:
> Eso sí, seguro que Mulder estará acojonadito por su amenaza )
> 
> Ya de paso infórmeles también de que soy moderador en otro foro ajeno a burbuja.info, a ver si eso va contra las normas de este foro y me banean de una vez, que llevo 6 años y no lo consigo. Cuénteme su secreto



si hay bolsa, tetas y gifs animados, paseme la dirección por pm.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> El HFR[1] no esta bien visto...
> 
> 1. High frequency reporting.



Yo no hago de eso. Reporte a quien lo haga, a mí plin.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Hay que reportarlos todos por separados?
> 
> Yo sólo reporté el último que ví tras la retahila de insultos y hago referencia al resto copiandolos.
> 
> Lo que aprende uno.



.
Me lo apunto, hay que mejorar la productividad de la reportadora, que se encasquilla.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

Pero no discutan con burbubolsa... les llevará a su terreno y les ganará por experiencia... ignore, reporte, y listo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

La casa de campo, la virgen hace tiempo que no me paso por alli, perdi la contraseña del negro rumano que esta a la entrada. Intentare recuperarla o hacerme una nueva invitacion.

La CdC es una conspiracion a pequeña escala, creame LM Burbubolsa, alli no encontrara nada de interes si lo que busca son grandes conspiraciones contra Botin o los hungaros. Alli la ultima vez que entre, estabamos montando una operacion secreta contra el fabircante de wiskas para poder entrar en el cuerpo de JJJ.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Les iba a preguntar por como ven amadeus, tanto a fundamentalistas como ATTeros.
> 
> El gráfico de precio parece que ha dado una buena señal al romper un doble techo en 18,44. El caso es que me ha parecido indicativo pero no conozco ninguna formación concreta en eso que ha hecho, y a parte el volumen me ha parecido un poco bajo.



En 2006 y 2010 cayeron sus beneficios de forma espectacular y algun año han dado perdidas. Yo la veo cara y no la compraria.Tambien es verdad que han reestructurado el negocio y lo han mejorado de forma considerable. No se en que año fue pero por culpa de las perdidas acabaron con patrimonio neto negativo. Si te metes por AT ten muy claros los sl


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero no discutan con burbubolsa... les llevará a su terreno y les ganará por experiencia... ignore, reporte, y listo...



me parece que el pobre esta cabreado.. a lo mejor lo han rechazado en el foro ese que dice.

me voy a comer, que voy con horarios uropedos, para ir practicando para cuando nos colonicen totalmente.

les leo después.

edit: que risas me sacan. operacion secreta fabricante whiskas.. :XX:


----------



## davidautentico (24 Sep 2012)

Lo que no entiendo es que espera de este hilo. Este hilo no es para aprender, es más bien para pasar el rato con opiniones distendidas. Hay muy poco grano, y muy esparcido en el tiempo. Este hilo es de entretenimiento, para aprender algo serio hay que ir a otros lugares y normalmente no es a coste 0.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que espera de este hilo. Este hilo no es para aprender, es más bien para pasar el rato con opiniones distendidas. Hay muy poco grano, y muy esparcido en el tiempo. Este hilo es de entretenimiento, para aprender algo serio hay que ir a otros lugares y normalmente no es a coste 0.



Entretenimiento sí, acoso no. Esa es la cuestión. Y si se pregunta a qué viene esta manía conmigo, viene de acusaciones de troleos antaño ha que acertadamente lancé contra un tal gilipollastre. Todavía sigo esperando la inminente salida de Grecia del €, así como que Telefónica desmienta la concentración de sus negocios en Brasil. Pero si en este hilo se tiran piedras contra el propio tejado y se lanzan troleos varios, entonces va bien.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Sep 2012)

Por favor, no citen al hooligan.

Lo tengo en ignore para poder leer lo que interesa del hilo y si me lo quotean me obligan a leer sus paridas.

Atentamente, su hamija Silenciosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que espera de este hilo. Este hilo no es para aprender, es más bien para pasar el rato con opiniones distendidas. Hay muy poco grano, y muy esparcido en el tiempo. Este hilo es de entretenimiento, para aprender algo serio hay que ir a otros lugares y normalmente no es a coste 0.



Pero hay personas que buscan aqui lo que no se encuentra en ningun sitio. Y eso que algunas personas publican entradas y salidas, grandes razonamientos, pero es que gratis, gratis no hay nada.

Aqui mucha gente ha encontrado un hueco donde pasar la jornada de trading mientras se pasan las interminables horas de espera hasta ver entradas o salidas, gente que viene para comentar cosas, dar su opinion, o colgar graficos, con el tema ese de fondo, se trata de un esparcimiento, pasar el rato agradable entre "colegas" de hobby o profesion mientras la rueda sigue girando.

Hay bastante mas grano del que pueda parecer, pero nadie puede pensar que leyendo aqui se puede hacer millonario. 

Yo lo entiendo esto, como el bar que hay justo delante del edicio del curro. El tema de fondo es el trabajo, pero es un espacio para hablar de otras cosas.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero hay personas que buscan aqui lo que no se encuentra en ningun sitio. Y eso que algunas personas publican entradas y salidas, grandes razonamientos, pero es que gratis, gratis no hay nada.
> 
> Aqui mucha gente ha encontrado un hueco donde pasar la jornada de trading mientras se pasan las interminables horas de espera hasta ver entradas o salidas, gente que viene para comentar cosas, dar su opinion, o colgar graficos, con el tema ese de fondo, se trata de un esparcimiento, pasar el rato agradable entre "colegas" de hobby o profesion mientras la rueda sigue girando.
> 
> ...




Si aquí se hablará de bolsa y mercados, este hilo habría desaparecido hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Claca (24 Sep 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que espera de este hilo. Este hilo no es para aprender, es más bien para pasar el rato con opiniones distendidas. Hay muy poco grano, y muy esparcido en el tiempo. Este hilo es de entretenimiento, para aprender algo serio hay que ir a otros lugares y normalmente no es a coste 0.



Lamento que pienses así, porque algunos usuarios, entre los que creo que puedo incluirme, hemos intentado acercar el mundo de la bolsa al público con más o menos acierto, y, afortunadamente, no ha sido sólo desde una óptica concreta, sino que se han cruzado mensajes desde escuelas radicalmente distintas. Lo que sí es verdad es que cada vez el hilo es menos de bolsa, pero creo que eso tiene mucha relación con el difícil momento del mercado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> si hay bolsa, tetas y gifs animados, paseme la dirección por pm.



No hay 2 de esas 3, pero nos reímos muchos con los gifs. )

En fin, me adhiero a la petición de Silenciosa, que sino no sirve de nada :


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Sep 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que espera de este hilo. Este hilo no es para aprender, es más bien para pasar el rato con opiniones distendidas. Hay muy poco grano, y muy esparcido en el tiempo. Este hilo es de entretenimiento, para aprender algo serio hay que ir a otros lugares y normalmente no es a coste 0.



Pues yo aprendo y mucho.

Y muchas veces he ganado pasta gracias a este hilo, el otro día mismamente.

Yo no miro el Nasdac, llega Janus y dice: "miren GT Advanced Technology"...voy a mirarlo y pienso: "que bueno es este Janus"...resumiendo, entré y salí con un 5% de plusvis.

Lo que uno no puede pretender es que te lo den todo hecho.

Yo como no soy la que más sabe de AT del mundo, probablemente soy la que menos se, cuando alguno de los sabios cuelga un gráfico me paso un buen rato dándole vueltas....desde que hago eso me he dado cuenta de un montón de cosas y he mejorado bastante mi análisis.

Por supuesto, este también es un sitio para pasarlo bien, porque si sólo pudiesen postear los cracks...yo no lo haría.


----------



## davidautentico (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero hay personas que buscan aqui lo que no se encuentra en ningun sitio. Y eso que algunas personas publican entradas y salidas, grandes razonamientos, pero es que gratis, gratis no hay nada.
> 
> Aqui mucha gente ha encontrado un hueco donde pasar la jornada de trading mientras se pasan las interminables horas de espera hasta ver entradas o salidas, gente que viene para comentar cosas, dar su opinion, o colgar graficos, con el tema ese de fondo, se trata de un esparcimiento, pasar el rato agradable entre "colegas" de hobby o profesion mientras la rueda sigue girando.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Pero el grano al que me refiero, es el grano que te hace un trader: aprender a hacer sistemas, análisis estadísticos de sus medidas, que es el drawdown, el profit factor, el curve-fitting, la esperanza matemática y un largo etcétera que es lo que convierte a una persona en un trader. De esto hay muy poquito, luego, por eso decía a Burbubolsa, que en este hilo no va a aprender a ser un trader. Pero si hay opiniones valiosas, y cantadas en directo de entradas que pueden servir a la gente, como las que narra en directo Janus, datos muy interesantes de Mulder y de Pollastre y otros grandes del foro. Pero lo que digo, que hay que tomarse el hilo de forma distendida y si Burbubolsa no lo entiende así, está perdiendo el tiempo.

un saludo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Al respecto del momento de la bolsa, y los bajos volumenes, son ya varios conocidos que han tenido en el mejor de los casos que reciclarse en otros departamentes por el cierre de las oficinas de renta variable, contratacion y demas...

Hasta el verano pasado fue un goteo progresivo pero en los ultimos 4 o 5 meses el asunto se ha acelerado. Incluso divisiones en provincias de banca privada cerradas completamente, con una gran parte de los empleados a la calle y una minoria con opcion de traslado a MAD.


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero el grano al que me refiero, es el grano que te hace un trader: aprender a hacer sistemas, análisis estadísticos de sus medidas, que es el drawdown, el profit factor, el curve-fitting, la esperanza matemática y un largo etcétera que es lo que convierte a una persona en un trader. De esto hay muy poquito, luego, por eso decía a Burbubolsa, que en este hilo no va a aprender a ser un trader. Pero si hay opiniones valiosas, y cantadas en directo de entradas que pueden servir a la gente, como las que narra en directo Janus, datos muy interesantes de Mulder y de Pollastre y otros grandes del foro. Pero lo que digo, que hay que tomarse el hilo de forma distendida y si Burbubolsa no lo entiende así, está perdiendo el tiempo.
> 
> un saludo



Es que el hilo no es un curso de aprendizaje de bolsa en concreto, es un grupo de foreros que comparten opiniones, operativa, gráficos. Algunos a veces dan una clase al respecto (el documento de acumulación/distribución de claca por ejemplo). Y por supuesto también otros temas más "mundanos".

A parte, en estos momentos la situación está complicada. Parece que pudiera ser, tal vez, se esté formando un techo, pero todavía le queda. No es momento claro ni para cortos ni para largos, y si está así el tema... Paciencia y liquidez, 

Y sobre todo EDUCACIÓN (no va por tí davidautentico, sino por el individuo que según le desbanean viene corriendo aquí y al tercer mensaje ya está llamando *********** idiota o imbecil a la gente y mandandoles "cerrar la puta boca"). Esto último es lo más inaceptable de este personaje, y hasta que no lo corrija, reporte e ignore, no queda otra.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero hay personas que buscan aqui lo que no se encuentra en ningun sitio. Y eso que algunas personas publican entradas y salidas, grandes razonamientos, pero es que gratis, gratis no hay nada.
> 
> Aqui mucha gente ha encontrado un hueco donde pasar la jornada de trading mientras se pasan las interminables horas de espera hasta ver entradas o salidas, gente que viene para comentar cosas, dar su opinion, o colgar graficos, con el tema ese de fondo, se trata de un esparcimiento, pasar el rato agradable entre "colegas" de hobby o profesion mientras la rueda sigue girando.
> 
> ...



Esto podrá ser todo lo jovial y jocoso que quieras, pero no deja de ser un espacio público, y las opiniones vertidas tienen su impacto. Aquí nadie es un santo, ni yo, ni tú, que eres un troll de BMW, ni nadie; un tal ponchi resulta ser un fundamentalista ibertrólico. Y si rascas un poquito, resulta que aquí todos comen de la castuza parasitaria esa de la que habláis tan mal, probablemente para dar la impresión de que no pertenecéis a ella, o eso queréis hacer creer. Al menos tú lo reconoces y por eso tienes mis simpatías, que no mi complacencia.

Como se acercan las 1400, hora de ejecución de los reportes por parte de la máquina moderadora, es tiempo de extraer conclusiones. Hemos fracasado. Como hilo, como foro, como país. Fracasamos sin siquiera haber sido rescatados ni encadenados de por vida en la galera del FMI. Hay cosas por hacer para mejorar, pero no se están haciendo precisamente para empeorar más la situación. Se creará el banco malo sobre las cenizas de Bankia, se le asignarán todos los activos inmobiliarios de las intervenidas, y buena parte de los depósitos de nueva creación, esos que están al 4% y más. Y un buen día quiebra todo, y los depósitos desaparecen, y los pisitos los redenominan al 20%, y al final los compra una especie de agencia inmobiliaria pública, posiblemente de titularidad municipal, al ritmo que se reorganiza el país en una república federal. Y esto no es lo que yo desee, es lo que veo que nos quieren imponer. Pero la cegatería foril lo convertirá en opinión personal. Personal sí es, pero no sesgada por mis deseos, sino por las informaciones y percepciones que recibo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lamento que pienses así, porque algunos usuarios, entre los que creo que puedo incluirme, hemos intentado acercar el mundo de la bolsa al público con más o menos acierto, y, afortunadamente, no ha sido sólo desde una óptica concreta, sino que se han cruzado mensajes desde escuelas radicalmente distintas. Lo que sí es verdad es que cada vez el hilo es menos de bolsa, pero creo que eso tiene mucha relación con el difícil momento del mercado.



.
YO creo que si se puede aprender, y mucho, mucho. Pero hay que entender la dinámica del hilo. 

Por cierto, ¿que hay del blog? No sé si has vuelto a comentar algo.

Algunos tenemos un hueco preparado en favoritos para cuando lo presentes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

Yo es que creo que LM Burbubolsa debe ser un troll de alguien o un ambientador del foro, eso o realmente tiene serios problemas de relacionarse con la gente, porque no es normal estar insultando a todo cristo andante a la minima.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es que el hilo no es un curso de aprendizaje de bolsa en concreto, es un grupo de foreros que comparten opiniones, operativa, gráficos. Algunos a veces dan una clase al respecto (el documento de acumulación/distribución de claca por ejemplo). Y por supuesto también otros temas más "mundanos".
> 
> A parte, en estos momentos la situación está complicada. Parece que pudiera ser, tal vez, se esté formando un techo, pero todavía le queda. No es momento claro ni para cortos ni para largos, y si está así el tema... Paciencia y liquidez,
> 
> Y sobre todo EDUCACIÓN (no va por tí davidautentico, sino por el individuo que según le desbanean viene corriendo aquí y al tercer mensaje ya está llamando *********** idiota o imbecil a la gente y mandandoles "cerrar la puta boca"). Esto último es lo más inaceptable de este personaje, y hasta que no lo corrija, reporte e ignore, no queda otra.



Pues eso, quien sienta celos de que intercambie bromitas con el chino, que me ignore. Y si me vienen con amenazas y con mensajitos intimidantes mi broncazo se lo lleva por fuera y por dentro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Esto podrá ser todo lo jovial y jocoso que quieras, pero no deja de ser un espacio público, y las opiniones vertidas tienen su impacto. Aquí nadie es un santo, ni yo, ni tú, que eres un troll de BMW, ni nadie; un tal ponchi resulta ser un fundamentalista ibertrólico. Y si rascas un poquito, resulta que aquí todos comen de la castuza parasitaria esa de la que habláis tan mal, probablemente para dar la impresión de que no pertenecéis a ella, o eso queréis hacer creer. Al menos tú lo reconoces y por eso tienes mis simpatías, que no mi complacencia.
> 
> Como se acercan las 1400, hora de ejecución de los reportes por parte de la máquina moderadora, es tiempo de extraer conclusiones. Hemos fracasado. Como hilo, como foro, como país. Fracasamos sin siquiera haber sido rescatados ni encadenados de por vida en la galera del FMI. Hay cosas por hacer para mejorar, pero no se están haciendo precisamente para empeorar más la situación. Se creará el banco malo sobre las cenizas de Bankia, se le asignarán todos los activos inmobiliarios de las intervenidas, y buena parte de los depósitos de nueva creación, esos que están al 4% y más. Y un buen día quiebra todo, y los depósitos desaparecen, y los pisitos los redenominan al 20%, y al final los compra una especie de agencia inmobiliaria pública, posiblemente de titularidad municipal, al ritmo que se reorganiza el país en una república federal. Y esto no es lo que yo desee, es lo que veo que nos quieren imponer. Pero la cegatería foril lo convertirá en opinión personal. Personal sí es, pero no sesgada por mis deseos, sino por las informaciones y percepciones que recibo.



Te lo dire como me lo dijo una persona a mi.

Quillo tu riete que desta vida no salimos vivos.


----------



## patilltoes (24 Sep 2012)

Hay que ver en lo que pasais el tiempo.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Te lo dire como me lo dijo una persona a mi.
> 
> Quillo tu riete que desta vida no salimos vivos.



Pues la década perdida que nos espera va a ser para reír por no llorar. Perder la preponderancia turística por motivos de inestabilidad político-social y no poder obtener financiación ni para lograr una independencia energética va a ser de chiste. Personalmente, no me preocupa, dispongo de recursos, pero ya son muchas oportunidades perdidas en el país. Como he dicho muchas veces, es una cuestión de o ellos o nosotros, no hay opción al que no pase nada y se quede como está. No vale de nada la pusilaminidad que nos han vendido como muy nutritiva. Si queremos el petróleo canario, o nos lo pagamos nosotros mismos, o nos financian ecologistas, independentistas y fotovoltaicos variopintos para que no obtengamos lo realmente necesario. Y es solo un ejemplo; hay miles.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Reportado por gilipollas.



Recibir un reporte suyo es como un corto en sacyr....no tiene merito


----------



## burbubolsa (24 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Recibir un reporte suyo es como un corto en sacyr....no tiene merito



Pues reportado quedas, tonto sin gracia.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Hay que ver en lo que pasais el tiempo.



pues esto no se mueve nada, nada


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

Bueno, pero cuéntenos: ¿al final se hizo mirar lo del asperger?


----------



## FranR (24 Sep 2012)

8.124-8.128 Zona negociación

8.020 - 7956 objetivos bajistas.


8.178 entran en tropel de nuevo los malos. 


AMONOS SEÑORES GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

en serio que la moderación hay veces que no da para entenderla. ¿o si?

----------------

esta mañana me he bajado "el libro" de curtis faith, un tortuga: http://www.onda4.com/files/tortugas.pdf

se ve que esta por madrid. habrá que hecharle una ojeada.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 8.124-8.128 Zona negociación
> 
> 8.020 - 7956 objetivos bajistas.
> 
> ...



por si no lo leyó, le preguntaban acerca del blog esta mañana, que esta "missing"


----------



## FranR (24 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> por si no lo leyó, le preguntaban acerca del blog esta mañana, que esta "missing"



En re-estructuración, ahora habrá mas mujeres, wiskises, ginebras etc...

Cuando vuelva a casa lo arreglaré, tengo bastantes problemas en acceder a determinados sitios desde este shit-terminal.


----------



## paulistano (24 Sep 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues reportado quedas, tonto sin gracia.



Pero si ya me ha reportado antes hombre de dios.......)

Enga que a la tercera va la vencida::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Welcome back agente Bourne.
> 
> Se abre la porra para adivinar su nuevo "retiro":
> 
> R3v3nANT --> Sábado 15:00





burbublase dijo:


> Acabo de bajar todos los datos de la semana (ticks) bueno, si alguien los quiere, que pegue un tick,Soy un Sch* typ.
> 
> Si una persona se interesa por los ticks de DAX,SDAX,TECDAX que me pegue une toque, bueno ...................................... lo siento pero no hay toques porque paso de toda esa mierd..... da jovenictos, el que los quiera (ticks) que diga buenos dias....



Perdí la porra, llegó al lunes.

Ahora le toca al main. Bonne chance ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

calopez dijo:


> burbubolsa ha recibido un baneo castigador por parte de * Rubencillo*
> La razón: _Insultos_
> El baneo se levantará: 27-sep-2012, ~14:00
> 
> ...



Cuantas veces le han baneado? Al final va a ser verdad lo que decia el pirata....es como el guadiana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

LOL

Martín Presa: "Esto ha sido un acto de terrorismo futbolístico" - Rayo-Real Madrid | Liga BBVA - AS.com

Janus, te voy a cortar los huevos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

solo para probar si se ven los gifs....



Spoiler
















Repórtenme por trolear el hilo :rolleye:


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuantas veces le han baneado? Al final va a ser verdad lo que decia el pirata....es como el guadiana



Podríamos sugerir a los moderadores que aplicaran la secuencia de fibonacci para los días de baneo por reincidente...
1
1
2
3
5
8
13
21
34
etc...


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> solo para probar si se ven los gifs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Sep 2012)

Facebook cada día me recuerda más a Terra. Hoy ya lleva un -6%.


----------



## Cantor (24 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> solo para probar si se ven los gifs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se ven, se ven... :baba: 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> se ven, se ven... :baba: 8:



Uno que puse para nuestro Borne de Batería no se veía, de ahí la duda


----------



## darwinn (24 Sep 2012)

por curiosidad, que opinan de coca cola co? No paro de ver gente que se mete a largo en ella. Yo no voy a hacerlo, pero es curioso como funciona la mente humana, ven un vídeo de warren buffett y ya se creen que ellos pueden hacer lo mismo...


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> por curiosidad, que opinan de coca cola co? No paro de ver gente que se mete a largo en ella. Yo no voy a hacerlo, pero es curioso como funciona la mente humana, ven un vídeo de warren buffett y ya se creen que ellos pueden hacer lo mismo...



Y lo que es peor, hacerlo después de que él lo diga...


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Y lo que es peor, hacerlo después de que él lo diga...



Curiosamente en 2009 cocacola estuvo a uno de su per mas bajos 15. De hecho buffet creo que la compro en su dia a per 13, cuando llegue a casa os lo confirmo porque tengo un libro donde vienen los precios de adquisicion de muchas empresas de buffett. En las burbujas cocacola ha llegado a per 40.De hecho es siempre cotiza en los mismos valores absolutos o muy cerva de ellos 40_80 y cuando pasa los 80 suele hacer un split (cada 15_20 años)


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

Cierro largos 8115-8135 y abro cortos , doble techito , espero guanito antes de continuar hacia el objetivo


----------



## peseteuro (24 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro largos 8115-8135 y abro cortos , doble techito , espero guanito antes de continuar hacia el objetivo





Sabia decisión en darte cuenta a tiempo que esos 17k no eran viables


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Sabia decisión en darte cuenta a tiempo que esos 17k no eran viables



los 17k son de broma onvre :rolleye:


----------



## Sipanha (24 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 17k son de broma onvre :rolleye:



Y tus posiciones también. ::


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2012)

Que bien se fue el Burbu y vuelve el Gran Gato. Será que solo se permite un troll por día?


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Sep 2012)

Que de elementos me pierdo por trabajar...


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro largos 8115-8135 y abro cortos , doble techito , espero guanito antes de continuar hacia el objetivo



¿¿En que indice dices que abres los cortos??


----------



## tarrito (24 Sep 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Que de elementos me pierdo por trabajar...



ah! pero usted no está suscrito a los rss del Pirata? :ouch:

cada vez que postea "Du Battery" nos envía un aviso ... entonces se deja el trabajo y se disfruta del espectáculo


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿¿En que indice dices que abres los cortos??



No le pinche su nube sea comprensivo...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No le pinche su nube sea comprensivo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)




----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es que el hilo no es un curso de aprendizaje de bolsa en concreto, es un grupo de foreros que comparten opiniones, operativa, gráficos. Algunos a veces dan una clase al respecto (el documento de acumulación/distribución de claca por ejemplo). Y por supuesto también otros temas más "mundanos".
> 
> A parte, en estos momentos la situación está complicada. Parece que pudiera ser, tal vez, se esté formando un techo, pero todavía le queda. No es momento claro ni para cortos ni para largos, y si está así el tema... Paciencia y liquidez,
> 
> Y sobre todo EDUCACIÓN (no va por tí davidautentico, sino por el individuo que según le desbanean viene corriendo aquí y al tercer mensaje ya está llamando *********** idiota o imbecil a la gente y mandandoles "cerrar la puta boca"). Esto último es lo más inaceptable de este personaje, y hasta que no lo corrija, reporte e ignore, no queda otra.




Para mí el hilo es un excelente lugar para:
-Poner en común estrategias.
-Pasarse unas risas.
-Ayudar dentro de que cada uno quiera o no quiera hacerlo. Nada es reprochable.
-Recomendar siempre desde el respeto y el convencimiento de que la decisión final es de cada uno.

Para lo que creo que no es es para aprender el aspecto esencial de la mecánica del trader. Para eso lo que hay que hacer es estudiar y este hilo despista mucho porque hacemos muchas risas por lo que es difícil concentrarse.
Todo lo más que se puede aprender es a evitar los errores de bulto. Al así como lo mismo en el caso de un futbolista al que se le dice que tiene que calentar antes de jugar.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL
> 
> Martín Presa: "Esto ha sido un acto de terrorismo futbolístico" - Rayo-Real Madrid | Liga BBVA - AS.com
> 
> Janus, te voy a cortar los huevos....



I'll be waiting for you!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

tengo coñocimiento en cantidades industriales , ya veremos quien esta sobre una nube gacelillas


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2012)

Mortal de necesidad

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-12-000-millones-he-manejado-mucho-mas.html


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2012)

Rumores de rebaja de Moody's: España puede ser bono basura este viernes - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo coñocimiento en cantidades industriales , ya veremos quien esta sobre una nube gacelillas



cuanta sabiduria :Aplauso:


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanta sabiduria :Aplauso:



Te estás aplaudiendo a ti mismo?

Esto es too much surrealista hasta para este hilo.

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Sep 2012)

yo creo que es multinick y, a veces, se le olvida de cambiar de usuario.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

Bueno como prometi pongo la 1 compra de warren en cocacola, el precio esta en relacion con las acciones en circulacion que habia en 2011 es decir la mitad que hoy en dia (contando todos los splits).En 1988 Warren Buffett compro accs de cocacola a 5,22 $ y su bpa era 0,36$, si se divide sale un per de 14,5, uno de los per mas bajos de toda la historia de cocacola. En el 2000 cocacola cotizaba a per 40, lo cual es una burrada, por eso ha estado 10 años practicamente plana. Cocacola es unica


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnUKurl7Fog&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Advanced Micro Devices. Pongan el chart de largo plazo en timeframe semanal. A ver que ven .... Buen trade cuando toque.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

GT Advanced. Cuidado que hoy se puede estar rompiendo el juguete. Tiene apoyo posible en la directriz alcista unos cuanta centavos más abajo.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Creo que el transfondo de mercado usano es bastante alcista. No pueden tirarlo y ahora mismo está en rojo pero el Pro Shares VIX Short Term está perdiendo bastante. Ante este fake, mejor ponerse del lado del SP.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que el transfondo de mercado usano es bastante alcista. No pueden tirarlo y ahora mismo está en rojo pero el Pro Shares VIX Short Term está perdiendo bastante. Ante este fake, mejor ponerse del lado del SP.



Está cantado que el peponian está a la vuelta de la esquina. Hasta los 1490 hay tema...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

*[Electronic Arts]*







Se mascapao algo... pero la mantendremos en estudio. Si activa el doble techo, esperar a pullback y meterle flojito. El objetivo podría ser de 6$ por acción... :rolleye:


----------



## darwinn (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bueno como prometi pongo la 1 compra de warren en cocacola, el precio esta en relacion con las acciones en circulacion que habia en 2011 es decir la mitad que hoy en dia (contando todos los splits).En 1988 Warren Buffett compro accs de cocacola a 5,22 $ y su bpa era 0,36$, si se divide sale un per de 14,5, uno de los per mas bajos de toda la historia de cocacola. En el 2000 cocacola cotizaba a per 40, lo cual es una burrada, por eso ha estado 10 años practicamente plana. Cocacola es unica
> 
> 
> Hard Times - Coca-Cola Commercial - YouTube



Ahora está la acción a 38 y el bpa a 1,89...


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Ahora está la acción a 38 y el bpa a 1,89...



Seria un per de 20,10. Hoy en dia para comprar cocacola con una rentabilidad igual a la Buffet en su dia seria necesario adquirirla a 27,40


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Sep 2012)

Aprovechando que está baneado y no me reportará por no hablar de bolsa, les pongo un articulo que me pareció de interés


Una teoría de la clase política española | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## vyk (24 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo creo que es multinick y, a veces, se le olvida de cambiar de usuario.



No es la primera vez que le pasa. Yo ya me he dado cuenta en otras ocasiones. Me resulta...pintoresco.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Electronic Arts]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los negocios "electrónicos" y de "modelos de negocio en red" los ciclos de maduración empresarial (tanto para triunfar como para diluirse entre la apisonadora de la competencia) son tremendamente cortos. Ojo que esto no es como solía suceder en valores como Ence en los que por su carácter cíclico tenían años super alcistas y otros super bajistas pero venía a ser una especie de sinusoide (la referencia de algo cíclico en donde el Periodo gobernaba el proceso y determinaba la frecuencia como 1/T). En los negocios en red no hay habitualmente esa ciclicidad. Cuando suben suben y cuando bajan .... terminan por desaparecer.


----------



## darwinn (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Seria un per de 20,10



qué PER consideras atractivo para pensar en entradas? Hablo en general, no para coca cola.

Perdón por el abuso, pero me gusta preguntar a los que saben


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En los negocios "electrónicos" y de "modelos de negocio en red" los ciclos de maduración empresarial (tanto para triunfar como para diluirse entre la apisonadora de la competencia) son tremendamente cortos. Ojo que esto no es como solía suceder en valores como Ence en los que por su carácter cíclico tenían años super alcistas y otros super bajistas pero venía a ser una especie de sinusoide (la referencia de algo cíclico en donde el Periodo gobernaba el proceso y determinaba la frecuencia como 1/T). En los negocios en red no hay habitualmente esa ciclicidad. Cuando suben suben y cuando bajan .... terminan por desaparecer.



Entonces cortos contologordo


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Facebook se ha llevado hoy un volumen de 1.400 millones de dolares para bajar un 9%. Sumen cuantos valores y volumen del IBEX hay que considerar para llegar a ese volumen y verán que ahí ha vendido todo hijo de vecino.


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

Miren Mannking Corporation. Está en un intento de posible fuga pero aún le queda atreverse. De hacerlo y consolidar, viene subidón. La serie ya está por encima de las MM de 50, 150 y 200.


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> qué PER consideras atractivo para pensar en entradas? Hablo en general, no para coca cola.
> 
> Perdón por el abuso, pero me gusta preguntar a los que saben



Una empresa normal y que de beneficios de forma estable por debajo de 12. En el caso de empresas globales con altos margenes y altas tasas de crecimiento (al menos 10_15 años de tasas constantes de crecimiento del bpa del 7%_10%) es asumible hasta per 15_18, pero son casos muy excepcionales (poca deuda,margen bruto superior al 40%,margen neto superior al 15%,roe superior al 15%,roa 5%) (Inditex,cocacola,procter,sanofi,bayer).Es muy dificil valorar estas empresas , buffet se fija en la rentabilidad del negocio y en el comportamiento del bpa (mucho ojo porque si la,empresa recompra accs el bpa crece mas rapido que el beneficio neto como sucede en cocacola)y calcula un precio teorico como si fuese un bono (en la cartera de acciones de warren buffet lo explica) pero hay que tener mucho cuidado ya que la rentabilidad del negocio (roe y roa)se puede ver alterada por fusiones como ha pasado con kraft y cadbury. El problema con el per es saber dilucidar ante que empresa estas y como se va,a comportar el bpa en el futuro (estable,crecimiento "normalmente recompran sus propias acciones menos inditex",dilapidarias"aquellas que imprimen papel de forma gratuita machacando el per a lp"santander").Para graham en el inversor inteligente el precio maximo a pagar por una empresa era de 15, pero no diferenciaba los negocios excepcionales como Buffet .De todas formas el per engaña mucho de hecho bmw cuando estaba regalada cotizaba a per 50 y ahora que esta un pelin cara cotiza a per 8 (suele pasar en muchas empresas ciclicas)=aluminio,acero...


----------



## Janus (24 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una empresa normal y que de beneficios de forma estable por debajo de 12. En el caso de empresas globales con altos margenes y altas tasas de crecimiento (al menos 10_15 años de tasas constantes de crecimiento del bpa del 7%_10%) es asumible hasta per 15_18, pero son casos muy excepcionales (poca deuda,margen bruto superior al 40%,margen neto superior al 15%,roe superior al 15%,roa 5%) (Inditex,cocacola,procter,sanofi,bayer).Es muy dificil valorar estas empresas , buffet se fija en la rentabilidad del negocio y en el comportamiento del bpa (mucho ojo porque si la,empresa recompra accs el bpa crece mas rapido que el beneficio neto como sucede en cocacola)y calcula un precio teorico como si fuese un bono (en la cartera de acciones de warren buffet lo explica) pero hay que tener mucho cuidado ya que la rentabilidad del negocio (roe y roa)se puede ver alterada por fusiones como ha pasado con kraft y cadbury. El problema con el per es saber dilucidar ante que empresa estas y como se va,a comportar el bpa en el futuro (estable,crecimiento "normalmente recompran sus propias acciones menos inditex",dilapidarias"aquellas que imprimen papel de forma gratuita machacando el per a lp"santander").Para graham en el inversor inteligente el precio maximo a pagar por una empresa era de 15, pero no diferenciaba los negocios excepcionales como Buffet .De todas formas el per engaña mucho de hecho bmw cuando estaba regalada cotizaba a per 50 y ahora que esta un pelin cara cotiza a per 8 (suele pasar en muchas empresas ciclicas)=aluminio,acero...



Dejaros de hostias y comprad Gamesa. Es sencillo, transparente y ganador. Cuando hay un huracán no es necesario medir la fuerza del viento porque es evidente.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dejaros de hostias y comprad Gamesa. Es sencillo, transparente y ganador. Cuando hay un huracán no es necesario medir la fuerza del viento porque es evidente.



Lo dices en serio? 
Yo tengo planeada para mañana una entrada en repsol, a ver si saco una bolsa de pipas y algo de verde como buena gacela


----------



## ponzi (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dejaros de hostias y comprad Gamesa. Es sencillo, transparente y ganador. Cuando hay un huracán no es necesario medir la fuerza del viento porque es evidente.



Gamesa nunca fue una buena empresa,tanto los margenes como las rentabilidades siempre fueron muy bajas tanto del ultimo año como de los ultimos 5 . Los beneficios de 2006,2007 y 2008 estuvieron manipulados ( el beneficio neto era superior al beneficio operativo = supongo que meterian extraordinarios), es curioso que justamente en 2009 sus cuentas enseñasen su verdadera cara. No consigo entender como llego a valer 10000 mill, actualmente capitaliza por 400 mill .A estos precios para tradear puede ser una opcion pero sin perder de vista el sl (siempre que este por debajo de 700_800 mill)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Miren Mannking Corporation. Está en un intento de posible fuga pero aún le queda atreverse. De hacerlo y consolidar, viene subidón. La serie ya está por encima de las MM de 50, 150 y 200.



[*Mannkind Corporation*]


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> podría decir algo de lo que hizo de "puertas adentro"



De "puertas adentro" me refiero a cosas con sus empleados.

Los empleados de banesto en aquella época, tenían ciertas "ventajas sociales" conseguidas a lo largo de los años, en parte por las cotizaciones hechas por los empleados a lo largo de ese tiempo. Había una ayuda para la matricula universitaria de los hijos (un 50% de la matricula), una pequeña pensión para las viudas de empleados (para completar a la de la seguridad social)... incluso tenían una residencia para vacaciones en Estepona. Con MC se cepllaron algunas cosas y otras fueron sajadas. Las ayudas a becas pasaron a ser simbólicas (ni 20000 pesetas), y por ejemplo la residencia de verano la vendió para mantener a un equipo ciclista.


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dejaros de hostias y comprad Gamesa. Es sencillo, transparente y ganador. Cuando hay un huracán no es necesario medir la fuerza del viento porque es evidente.



Un par de días más de consolidación/pullback y le zumbo...


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gamesa nunca fue una buena empresa,tanto los margenes como las rentabilidades siempre fueron muy bajas tanto del ultimo año como de los ultimos 5 . Los beneficios de 2006,2007 y 2008 estuvieron manipulados ( el beneficio neto era superior al beneficio operativo = supongo que meterian extraordinarios), es curioso que justamente en 2009 sus cuentas enseñasen su verdadera cara. No consigo entender como llego a valer 10000 mill, actualmente capitaliza por 400 mill .A estos precios para tradear puede ser una opcion pero sin perder de vista el sl (siempre que este por debajo de 700_800 mill)



De eso se trata, de pillar una empresa que aún no es buena ............ y venderla en unos años cuando ya sea muy buena.

Ya sabes aquello de comprar cuando parece que se rompe y venderla cuando le vendan molinillos hasta a los taxitas para ponerlos en el techo del vehículo.

No voy a hacer recomendaciones personales a nadie pero creo que aquí hay una gran oportunidad ..... igual que cuando lo decía a 1,07. Ando con más de un 80% de plusvalía y no vendo de momento.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [*Mannkind Corporation*]



Te iba a decir que no me gustan los gráficos logarítmicos pero la verdad es que lo has clavado. Es importante romper la resistencia horizontal a la que se va a enfrentar. Ese es el punto de entrada.

Cuidado con Arena Pharma que se ha deteriorado bastante. La que no para de subir es Ariad, y eso que el negocio es un truño de momento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La que no para de subir es Ariad, y eso que el negocio es un truño de momento.



Por favor, no nombre según que valores que hace saltar sensibilidades sniff sniff


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por favor, no nombre según que valores que hace saltar sensibilidades sniff sniff



En Ariad se cumple que a largo siempre se gana dinero, en bolsa. Pero como ustedes son guaneros y solo les gustan los cortos .... supongo que tuvieron una experiencia de medio metro de carne negra con cerullo rojo.
::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Sep 2012)

Compradas a 1$ estaban, imagine que hubiera pasado de mantenerlas ::


----------



## juanfer (25 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días señores bolseros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no falla, nuestros castuzos todos tienen algo que esconder, por eso estan arriba si estuvieran limpios no pasarian de concejal de ayuntamiento. En fin yo creo que algún dia esto cambiará, pero supongo que será a peor.


----------



## juanfer (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una empresa normal y que de beneficios de forma estable por debajo de 12. En el caso de empresas globales con altos margenes y altas tasas de crecimiento (al menos 10_15 años de tasas constantes de crecimiento del bpa del 7%_10%) es asumible hasta per 15_18, pero son casos muy excepcionales (poca deuda,margen bruto superior al 40%,margen neto superior al 15%,roe superior al 15%,roa 5%) (Inditex,cocacola,procter,sanofi,bayer).Es muy dificil valorar estas empresas , buffet se fija en la rentabilidad del negocio y en el comportamiento del bpa (mucho ojo porque si la,empresa recompra accs el bpa crece mas rapido que el beneficio neto como sucede en cocacola)y calcula un precio teorico como si fuese un bono (en la cartera de acciones de warren buffet lo explica) pero hay que tener mucho cuidado ya que la rentabilidad del negocio (roe y roa)se puede ver alterada por fusiones como ha pasado con kraft y cadbury. El problema con el per es saber dilucidar ante que empresa estas y como se va,a comportar el bpa en el futuro (estable,crecimiento "normalmente recompran sus propias acciones menos inditex",*dilapidarias"aquellas que imprimen papel de forma gratuita machacando el per a lp"santander"*).Para graham en el inversor inteligente el precio maximo a pagar por una empresa era de 15, pero no diferenciaba los negocios excepcionales como Buffet .De todas formas el per engaña mucho de hecho bmw cuando estaba regalada cotizaba a per 50 y ahora que esta un pelin cara cotiza a per 8 (suele pasar en muchas empresas ciclicas)=aluminio,acero...



Yo soy del pensar que la estrategia del Santander, al menos para los que tributamos en España, es muy buena va diluyendo el valor de la acción a cambio de dar unos jugosos dividendos. Si nos vamos a la tributación, por las plusvalias pagan como rentas del trabajo, o sea un 27% o más. En cambio los dividendos tienes hasta 1500 sin tributar. Con lo que es mejor que cada año te den un 10% de dividendos aunque pierdas un 8% en el valor de las acciones. Y lo bueno es que esas minusvalias te sirven para compensar plusvalias de otros valores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo soy del pensar que la estrategia del Santander, al menos para los que tributamos en España, es muy buena va diluyendo el valor de la acción a cambio de dar unos jugosos dividendos. Si nos vamos a la tributación, por las plusvalias pagan como rentas del trabajo, o sea un 27% o más. En cambio los dividendos tienes hasta 1500 sin tributar. Con lo que es mejor que cada año te den un 10% de dividendos aunque pierdas un 8% en el valor de las acciones. Y lo bueno es que esas minusvalias te sirven para compensar plusvalias de otros valores.



onvre, eso puede valer para los mierdaccionistas como nosotros. Pero no creo que los de Blackrock estén muy contentos de como va el percal....


----------



## peseteuro (25 Sep 2012)

que parado está esto , venga para animar a los largos que acabo de venir del futuro con mi prima la de Neutrex y he visto esto en el Ibex :8:





(Si alguien se tiene que comer un owner exigírselo al peseteuro del futuro que yo ya estoy en el presente :




_Disclaimer: Es una simple predicción personal en modo gráfico, que nadie se ponga corto sin analizar el mismo la situación de la economía _


----------



## juanfer (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> onvre, eso puede valer para los mierdaccionistas como nosotros. Pero no creo que los de Blackrock estén muy contentos de como va el percal....



Bueno yo lo comento para las gacelitas, como yo, los de Blackrock que son un leoncio ya se quedan la mayor parte de las plusvis de las gacelitas, ellos estan con manipular los mercados, para asar gacelitas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno yo lo comento para las gacelitas, como yo, los de Blackrock que son un leoncio ya se quedan la mayor parte de las plusvis de las gacelitas, ellos estan con manipular los mercados, para asar gacelitas.



Ah! y dos cosas:

El San lleva perdiendo más de un 8% desde 2010, y creo que perderá más.... :ouch:
Que mantengan el dividendo está por ver... :no:

Suerte con las manzanas!


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



A mi lo que más me llama la atención es ese pedazo de gap sobre los 8020...


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> PD: Uno de los pocos valores que comenté que estaba muy bien, con sus objetivos y todo, AMADEUS:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...visto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a-7.html#post6669479
> 
> Sobradamente cumplido con lo planteado, el aspecto que ofrece ahora es distinto de cara a delimitar la estructura alcista que parece seguir, con dos impulsos más grandes de lo inicialmente planteado. El segundo tendría su objetivo en los 18,55 aproximadamente, así que todavía debería tener algo de cuerda.



Cumplido, pero empieza a estar peligroso. Ahora lo que toca es plegar velas, casi literal hablando de un gráfico:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> A mi lo que más me llama la atención es ese pedazo de gap sobre los 8020...



El 8012 es bastante importante. Si se toca, no parará en ese punto, un 7880 para cierre de trimestre, sería bastante significativo para mi. ienso:


----------



## juanfer (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ah! y dos cosas:
> 
> El San lleva perdiendo más de un 8% desde 2010, y creo que perderá más.... :ouch:
> Que mantengan el dividendo está por ver... :no:
> ...



En 2010 estuvo en el rango 10-8, quien compro a 9 practicamente saco un 30% de rentabilidad, aunque ahora este a 6 euros, sigue siendo rentable, tiene unas minusvalias del 30%, y unos dividendos de 30% que si son menos de 1500 no tributa por ellos, y tiene unas minusvalias del 30%.

Si no mantiene sus dividendos en un truño, de todas formas, dependen mucho de la prima de riesgo no es intersante ningun banco ahora mismo. Aunque, en caso de que nos rescaten seran los que mas suban.


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2012)

Un favorito de la casa que también exige prudencia, BME:







BOLSAS ha realizado un pull a una figura de techo con muy mala pinta. Esos 18,40 vitales para el medio plazo, porque de otra forma puede volver con el tiempo a los mínimos de 2009. Ya sabéis que estas cosas hay que ir siguiéndolas al día, pero ahora mismo apunta más a eso que a acercarse a los 21 euros, que podría ser un objetivo de darse un escenario alcista. Pues eso, hasta que no supere el nivel citado, personalmente no estaría.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias,

pues entono tambien la voz del guanismo o por lo menos del objetivosalcanzadosynosbajamos.

En dax, los pajaros siempre alcistas de los valores industriales muy potentes hace una semana larga dos, que andan deshaciendo posiciones, por eso le pregunte al Sr.P si veia en los 7400 lo mismo que vio en los 6400 pero en sentido contrario.

A escasos puntos de maximos del dax, las entradas fuertes se harian una vez superados los mismos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si no mantiene sus dividendos en un truño, de todas formas, dependen mucho de la prima de riesgo no es intersante ningun banco ahora mismo. *Aunque, en caso de que nos rescaten seran los que mas suban.*



¿Y si hay quitas de deuda? ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2012)

Clackerty cuando puedas mira las TEF


----------



## juanfer (25 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y si hay quitas de deuda? ienso:



En Grecia las quitas de deuda del 70% fue solo a particulares, los institucionales no tuvieron quita. Aunque España no es Grecia.


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Clackerty cuando puedas mira las TEF



Por ti, en algunos minutos ;-)


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

No se preocupen de la caja de la seguridad social ¿eh? Acaban de pasarme los seguros de este mes... y se conoce que esta ronda la pagamos nosotros... 

...la madre que los parió...


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por ti, en algunos minutos ;-)









A ver si vamos a tener que cambiar el nombre al hilo por Baduu35 ::


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2012)

TELEFONICA:







La referencia de medio plazo clarísima, entre los 12 euros y los 12,5 del fibo, y ya está demasiado cerca. Esta es de las que puede dar un sustazo a los accionistas en unos meses.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta.

Pues no pintan bien, no. Y el banco algo sabe que las condiciones de un credito con las acciones como garantia me las ha subido. Tengo un gran dilema.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2012)

Y el gato no postea, asi mi algo trading, basado en la contra del gato no funciona.

Me entero ahora que Goldman recorta las grandes fabricantes de coche alemanes en sus previsiones. Otra señal contradictoria.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El 8012 es bastante importante. Si se toca, no parará en ese punto, un 7880 para cierre de trimestre, sería bastante significativo para mi. ienso:



ya seria el colmo que coincidiese con el bund a 141,63 (78% fibo del ultimo tramo bajista)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Sep 2012)

Mode Cotilla ON

hay revuelta en el principal con la moderacion/censura acerca de los temas del 25S

Mode Cotilla OFF


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

Claca-Claca...se está rifando un video youtubero con subtítulos y estás en sobrecompra distribuyendo papeletas ::


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mode Cotilla ON
> 
> hay revuelta en el principal con la moderacion/censura acerca de los temas del 25S
> 
> Mode Cotilla OFF



Les borran un hilo y hablan de golpes de estado.

Todos locos ::


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca-Claca...se está rifando un video youtubero con subtítulos y estás en sobrecompra distribuyendo papeletas ::



No me digas eso :_(

Ojalá tuviera más tiempo para seguir las coñas del hilo, pero es que no doy para más y habitualmente sólo puedo leer las páginas en diagonal. Conociendo el abundante ingenio existente entre los usuarios del HVEI, sé que me estaré perdiendo regularmente obras maestras del trolleo y el humor; me siento como un pardillo que recorre a toda prisa los pasillos del Louvre en busca del lavabo, casi ignorando las piezas expuestas porque se está meando encima...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No me digas eso :_(
> 
> Ojalá tuviera más tiempo para seguir las coñas del hilo, pero es que no doy para más y habitualmente sólo puedo leer las páginas en diagonal. Conociendo el abundante ingenio existente entre los usuarios del HVEI, sé que me estaré perdiendo regularmente obras maestras del trolleo y el humor; me siento como un pardillo que recorre a toda prisa los pasillos del Louvre en busca del lavabo, casi ignorando las piezas expuestas porque se está meando encima...



Gensanta que tio! Si te lo decía con cariño. Aqui vienes cuando quieras y aportas lo que quieras, que será más que bienvenido. 

Todo viene de un video que ví por casualidad y pensé, este pal Claca! 

Espero que te vaya bien Maestro.

Ps. Por cierto, ¿has visto lo que está haciendo Electronic Arts? :baba:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-294.html#post7279219


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No me digas eso :_(
> 
> Ojalá tuviera más tiempo para seguir las coñas del hilo, pero es que no doy para más y habitualmente sólo puedo leer las páginas en diagonal. Conociendo el abundante ingenio existente entre los usuarios del HVEI, sé que me estaré perdiendo regularmente obras maestras del trolleo y el humor; *me siento como un pardillo que recorre a toda prisa los pasillos del Louvre en busca del lavabo*, casi ignorando las piezas expuestas porque se está meando encima...










Lo siento, no he podido evitarlo, la descripción me ha recordado automáticamente a él... Cuídese...!!


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Sep 2012)

pollastre salude hombre que sé que esta por ahí y chinito necesita halluda


----------



## pyn (25 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y el gato no postea, asi mi algo trading, basado en la contra del gato no funciona.
> 
> Me entero ahora que Goldman recorta las grandes fabricantes de coche alemanes en sus previsiones. Otra señal contradictoria.



¿Tienes el link por ahi??


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Les borran un hilo y hablan de golpes de estado.
> 
> Todos locos ::



Está la gente muy exaltada...Demasiado exceso de series apocalípticas en internet e imaginación


----------



## tuxedo (25 Sep 2012)

La culpa es de la rusas que dijeron el megacataclismo para el 21..


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Trampa para gacelas...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2012)

Que nervioso está el pepe luí hoy


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que nervioso está el pepe luí hoy



ESPERE!!!!!!

Pepe Luí nervioso, el gato no escribe porque está liado....Pepe Luí es el del IBEX a 17 miles y más allá JJ style

ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ESPERE!!!!!!
> 
> Pepe Luí nervioso, el gato no escribe porque está liado....Pepe Luí es el del IBEX a 17 miles y más allá JJ style
> 
> ienso:



Está , como siempre, emperrado en porque la tia Merke no le compra la mierda hispana que le quieren encasquetar. Luego también se ha hecho fan de los eurobons...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2012)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Tienes el link por ahi??



Carmakers Fall

A gauge of carmakers was the worst performer on the Stoxx Europe 600 Index. Goldman Sachs cut its 2012-2014 profit estimates for German carmakers citing deterioration in European premium car pricing since the second quarter. 

German Stocks Drop Before U.S. Reports; Carmakers Decline - Businessweek


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Sep 2012)

Nuestro jato es que cuando ve algo empinao se pone marchoso


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2012)

Buenas.... 

Acabo de incorporarme y me están entrando unas ganas tremendas de vender mis iberdrolas y tomar unos cortos del mini ibex

Mejor me tomo un martini que es la hora apropiada, y repaso los post en condiciones


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Acabo de incorporarme y me están entrando unas ganas tremendas de vender mis iberdrolas y tomar unos cortos del mini ibex
> 
> *Mejor me tomo un martini *que es la hora apropiada, y repaso los post en condiciones



Mejor un Gin , ¿no? 

[mode patrocinador off]


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mejor un Gin , ¿no?
> 
> [mode patrocinador off]



Yo soy "demodè" no me he incorporado a degustar las gin antes de las 18 horas.

A la hora del aperitivo Martini o jerez seco


----------



## monicagt (25 Sep 2012)

Quiero preguntaros algo, a los más entendidos.
Esto que significa?
Una empresa quebrada, y después de 6 meses sin movimiento a penas, desde ayer a hoy, esto:
Cotizacion de URALITA - Empresa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Sep 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros algo, a los más entendidos.
> Esto que significa?
> Una empresa quebrada, y después de 6 meses sin movimiento a penas, desde ayer a hoy, esto:
> Cotizacion de URALITA - Empresa - elEconomista.es



Alguien ha metido dinero fuerte ahí, simplemente. 

Que sea porque espera un resurgir de la empresa, o sea una trampa para gacelas, o similar, vete a saber.

Pero este tipo de chicharros son sólo para expertos que busquen emociones fuertes (o suicidas).


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Sep 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Quiero preguntaros algo, a los más entendidos.
> Esto que significa?
> Una empresa quebrada, y después de 6 meses sin movimiento a penas, desde ayer a hoy, esto:
> Cotizacion de URALITA - Empresa - elEconomista.es



Yo no soy ningún entendido pero me recuerda a una pequeña historia (atención: batallita del aguelo a continuación ).

En plena época .com había una empresa en el nasdaq que se dedicaba a vender juguetes por tienda virtual. LLegó a estar a 117 dolares.Y en aquel momento cotizaba a 1, porque estaba quebrada. Durante unas semanas estuvo haciendo un movimiento periódico. Un día subía a 2 dolares, al día siguiente bajaba a 1. Un buen día entré a 1 dolar (con muy poco dinero, me daba miedo :o), y en lugar de subir bajó a 0,80. Ya estaba cagado y estaba pensando en vender cuando de repente empezó a subir. Vendí a 1,40.

Una semana después esa compañía cerró el chiringo y desapareció del nasdaq.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Sep 2012)

Al margen de la propaganda, está interesante el vídeo sobre la fusión de Iberia.

[YOUTUBE]II4u3o6fi3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo soy "demodè" no me he incorporado a degustar las gin antes de las 18 horas.
> 
> A la hora del aperitivo Martini o jerez seco



Piense que en algún lugar del mundo ya son incluso más de las 19:00 ::
Tómese un gin tonic como la reina


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo no soy ningún entendido pero me recuerda a una pequeña historia (atención: batallita del aguelo a continuación ).
> 
> En plena época .com había una empresa en el nasdaq que se dedicaba a vender juguetes por tienda virtual. LLegó a estar a 117 dolares.Y en aquel momento cotizaba a 1, porque estaba quebrada. Durante unas semanas estuvo haciendo un movimiento periódico. Un día subía a 2 dolares, al día siguiente bajaba a 1. Un buen día entré a 1 dolar (con muy poco dinero, me daba miedo :o), y en lugar de subir bajó a 0,80. Ya estaba cagado y estaba pensando en vender cuando de repente empezó a subir. Vendí a 1,40.
> 
> Una semana después esa compañía cerró el chiringo y desapareció del nasdaq.




??????


----------



## maolito (25 Sep 2012)

¿Cómo véis el rally de google? Desde mediados de julio ha subido más de un 25%, creeis que se dará pronto la vuelta? 

o hasta el infinito y mas allá?


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Hora y media consumiendo tiempo....


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2012)

Ningún largo aparece....vamos pepón, súba ese ibex!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2012)

El Gran Gato debe tener una enteritis infecciosa felina o bien los cortos que cargo ayer le han sentado mal.

Tengo las iberdrolas en un 5% más dividendos...... me da penita, les cogí cariño pero ...fue bonito mientras duro...


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hora y media consumiendo tiempo....



van a subir?
8230?

se lo están trabajando de pm


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> van a subir?
> 8230?
> 
> se lo están trabajando de pm



A las 5 entran órdenes, a ver si lo sitúan en canal principal y vemos el primer movimiento. Con volumen y arriba, pues nos harán visitar ese 230


Nos han hecho un -3 + 10 pero con poca fuerza de momento. Si no entra volumen volvemos a canal.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Aquí explicado, retroceso hacia canal y a las cinco entran órdenes con volumen, pero no hay continuidad. 

Eso si, han conseguido con poco mandarlo a máximos y mantenerlo. Espero que no les quede más pólvora, porque si no nos mandan a máximos. Con poco están consiguiendo bastante los toros.


Edit: 17.14-17.16 h nueva entrada de órdenes


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2012)

Nada, que con los 200 no se puede:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

Y luego me cagaré en sus muelas cuando me responda con evasivas a la pregunta de como cojones sabe cuando entran las órdenes....


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y luego me cagaré en sus muelas cuando me responda con evasivas a la pregunta de como cojones sabe *cuando entran las órdenes*....



Cuando se mire y se vea ...










...... es que la orden le ha entrado hasta el fondo. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2012)

A ver esos últimos minutos


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Nos queda uno a las 17.21 parece bastante fuerte. El de las 17.14-16 nos ha enviado a canal....AMOSSSSSS PANDOROOOOO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando se mire y se vea ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX: 

que HP!!!!

:XX::XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2012)

uy que miedo me ha entrado, fuera las bankinter de 3,28 a 3,36


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Sep 2012)

espectacular el bund, lo han bajado 1 punto entero, de 140,95 a 139,96

a ver si recupera algo..


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Desde las 17.21 está subiendo el volumen medio, están "empaquetando" a base de bien. Puede ser una subasta con muchas risas y algarabía.


----------



## matt (25 Sep 2012)

Es que el IBEX a más de 8.100 ya no es moco de pavo. El que tenga huevos, ahora que entre, y bien que se ponga corto.
En el IBEX ya hay que estar a la espera de la CNMV, y lo que disponga la sra. doña Elvira.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Parece haber una fuerte resistencia de los oseznos en el 203, esa es la clave a corto para cambiar la piel de oso por un casco de estos.


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Sep 2012)

¿Esto es como la Zara americana? American Apparel, vaya semanita.
Shop American Apparel Online | Europe

Gráfico de acciones de American Apparel Inc Common Sto | APP Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

:Baile:


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

Que está pasando? vaya velón rojo nenes!


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2012)

Que está pasando, que se ha roto???

Se han filtrado los daros de los bancos previstos para el 28???


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Que está pasando? vaya velón rojo nenes!



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-39000013

Siguen con los cortos asi que mejor me mantengo al margen. Yo ahora mismo me estoy dedicando a otros menesteres, como conseguir cuchillas para afeitar para los proximos 20 años al margen de gillete como ha hecho algun forero..Burbuja mejora la vida de los foreros y nos prepara para el madmax


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> Siguen con los cortos asi que mejor me mantengo al margen. Yo ahora mismo me estoy dedicando a otros menesteres, como conseguir cuchillas para afeitar para los proximos 20 años al margen de gillete como ha hecho algun forero..Burbuja mejora la vida de los foreros y nos prepara para el madmax



WTF!

Necesito que dote de más información ese post.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2012)

Guilletes, cuchillas, guillotinas,.... ha pasado algo en Madrid?


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> Siguen con los cortos asi que mejor me mantengo al margen. Yo ahora mismo me estoy dedicando a otros menesteres, como conseguir cuchillas para afeitar para los proximos 20 años al margen de gillete como ha hecho algun forero..Burbuja mejora la vida de los foreros y nos prepara para el madmax



El SP tambien ha tenido su viaje... así tiene que haber sido algo más...

Si sólo la quiere para los próximos 20 años, con una de estas le vale...


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF!
> 
> Necesito que dote de más información ese post.





Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo al que puso el enlace a la web turca.
> 
> Ya me ha llegado el pedido para los próximos 22 años :rolleye:.
> Si muero por el camino quedará en herencia para mi hijo o mi mujer ya os pondrá una oferta
> ...



Hay un hilo en burbuja


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

Pe pe pero... ¿se han ido a comprar cuchillas a Turquíaaaa....? Pero... ¿es que no concen las Palmera o las MSA... en cualquier droguería las tienen...!!! Vale, no a ese precio... pero tampoco mucho más caras...

Edito: para :: ::

No he podido resistirme y he hecho una llamadita... me dicen que MSA ya no debe ni de existir y Palmera no debe hacer cuchillas, sólo tijeras, ahora solo quedan, efectivamente, las de Gillete para afeitar o las de Better que son más gordas y para afeitar no sirven... Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho...


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

Pollastre!!! Alguien pregunta por usted!!

German High-Frequency Bill to Affect Hedge Funds, Official Says - Bloomberg


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

FranR... cuando empecé la carrera de gente como usted decíamos que era un semi-dios...


¿alguien sabe donde almacenan los excedentes de producción de vaselina?


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> El SP tambien ha tenido su viaje... así tiene que haber sido algo más...
> 
> Si sólo la quiere para los próximos 20 años, con una de estas le vale...



Oju vaya coleccion.Ya tengo una navaja pero hay que tener un buen pulso para no dejarse la cara por el camino. Voy a comprarme una muhler r89 que segun varios foreros esta muy bien y hay en un sitio donde la venden a 30 eu....Por cierto no os perdais las manifestaciones de Madrid y Barcelona. Ayer para entrar en Madrid habia policias apostados con armas y algunos no precisamente con pistolas.A ver como salen los diputados hoy del congreso. Me temo que al final Bertok va a tener razon y tenemos probablemente menos de un año para prepararnos.La bolsa va a ser el menor de nuestros problemas. Ahora mismo estan esperando a que salgan del congreso ....y no paran de gritar "Gobierno dimision"


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

La cole no es mía ¿eh? por si acaso...

Yo uso la Contour, ahora Sensor (creo) de doble hoja. Lo que no hagan dos no lo van a hacer ni tres ni cuatro ni cuarenta... odio la electrica y no me atrevo con las ligas superiores (como las de la foto...)


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> La cole no es mía ¿eh? por si acaso...
> 
> Yo uso la Contour, ahora Sensor (creo) de doble hoja. Lo que no hagan dos no lo van a hacer ni tres ni cuatro ni cuarenta... odio la electrica y no me atrevo con las ligas superiores (como las de la foto...)




Aun hay recambios??


http://img2.mlstatic.com/maquina-de-afeitar-manual-sensor-gillette_MLA-O-89544774_5816.jpg


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Sep 2012)

Con la que esta callendo en en España, si mañana la bolsa esta en verde es que estamos en un mercado de locos, yo desde luego, si fuese extranjero no ponia un duro en un pais que tiene tres elecciones a la vista, una de las cuales puede suponer un problema de mercado real, y donde un gobierno no pide un rescate necesario porque simplemente no le interesa electoralmente.

Tarde o temprano vamos a caer, es la logica, olvidaos de graficas, vamos a caer.


----------



## pollastre (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pollastre!!! Alguien pregunta por usted!!
> 
> German High-Frequency Bill to Affect Hedge Funds, Official Says - Bloomberg




Me suena simplemente a un mecanismo de seguimiento para controlar posibles flash crashes. 

En todo caso, ya existen "circuit breakers" desde hace tiempo para abortarlos (el año pasado, durante la caída desde 7XXX hasta 5XXX, debió sobrepasarse el threshold y se disparó el sistema, interrumpiendo la cotización del DAX durante 60 segundos en pleno selloff. Es la única vez en años que he visto suspender la cotización del DAX).

Lo que este sistema podría hacer, y ahí sería muy útil, es identificar al causante de un flash crash de manera inmediata. Sabrían instantáneamente quien ha metido la pata, en qué cantidad, y de qué manera, al estar todas las operaciones _tagged _por código de operador. Muy inteligente.

Sin este sistema, hacer esto actualmente es un auténtica labor forense de chinos. En el último mini-flash crash que hubo (DOW) tardaron semanas en averiguar lo que realmente había pasado, y qué HF fue el responsable (Knight Capital).

En principio no me parece una amenaza para los HFs y sus juguetes millonarios... tan sólo es una medida de control de desastres, pero no les evitará seguir operando.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Baile:



humilde servidor se quita el sombrero ante su propia genialidad :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> humilde servidor se quita el sombrero ante su propia genialidad :Aplauso:



es que ustec tiene el coñocimiento :vomito:


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun hay recambios??
> 
> 
> http://img2.mlstatic.com/maquina-de-afeitar-manual-sensor-gillette_MLA-O-89544774_5816.jpg



Por supuesto, desde que la compré sustituyendo a la Contour anterior, pensé que me duraría dos días porque los ganchos son de plastico en lugar de metálicos como antes... pero la jodía aguanta...


----------



## atman (25 Sep 2012)

Joer.. pa un día que podía ser avaricioso, le cojo miedo... solo me quedan dos minis...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Joer.. pa un día que podía ser avaricioso, le cojo miedo... solo me quedan dos minis...



es lo que tiene ser gacela 8:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Al final han enseñado la patita, los últimos minutos del Churribex olían a miedo.

Me voy a lanzar al ruedo con un Rappelaproach al SP...en breves minutos.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pe pe pero... ¿se han ido a comprar cuchillas a Turquíaaaa....? Pero... ¿es que no concen las Palmera o las MSA... en cualquier droguería las tienen...!!! Vale, no a ese precio... pero tampoco mucho más caras...
> 
> Edito: para :: ::
> 
> No he podido resistirme y he hecho una llamadita... me dicen que MSA ya no debe ni de existir y Palmera no debe hacer cuchillas, sólo tijeras, ahora solo quedan, efectivamente, las de Gillete para afeitar o las de Better que son más gordas y para afeitar no sirven... Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho...









Donde hay Gillete, hay Wilkinson

Saludos, algún día espero volver...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Al final han enseñado la patita, los últimos minutos del Churribex olían a miedo.
> 
> Me voy a lanzar al ruedo con un Rappelaproach al SP...en breves minutos.



a la espera quedo , quiero ver si no le sobra razon


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

1439 pérdida o toque nos envía en cuatro sesiones zona del 1415


TOMA DEL FRASCO!!!!!


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a la espera quedo , quiero ver si no le sobra razon



No se columpie que le secuestro a su PLIMO y le pido la platita del monopoly que gane ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 1439 pérdida o toque nos envía en cuatro sesiones zona del 1415
> 
> 
> TOMA DEL FRASCO!!!!!



no le sobra razon :no:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Estaba advertido........


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Guilletes, cuchillas, guillotinas,.... ha pasado algo en Madrid?



Por lo visto aun no han salido los diputados y los manifestantes siguen y ya llevan casi 6 horas (segun han dicho en algunos medios algunos quieren entrar esta misma noche...)....Por cierto Rajoy el desaparecido se ha largado a nueva York , esta en la onu


----------



## Vivomuriente (25 Sep 2012)

PLIMOOOOO Pagaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

paga el que ? :

sabiamente cerre largos ganando par de pipas y cargue cortos en 8135 :baba:


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Vivo cerca del congreso....señores no paran de pasar helicopteros y aviones


----------



## Sipanha (25 Sep 2012)

Jrande FranR, me quito la boina ante vuesa merced.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

conque el gran MV estaba en una nube cuando cargo cortos en 8135 

que poco conocimiento teneis gacelillas ::


----------



## Sipanha (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> conque el gran MV estaba en una nube cuando cargo cortos en 8135
> 
> que poco conocimiento teneis gacelillas ::



Calopez, quita ya los multinicks que te estas cargando el foro cojones.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Sep 2012)

pandoro de mi corazón


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> conque el gran MV estaba en una nube cuando cargo cortos en 8135
> 
> que poco conocimiento teneis gacelillas ::









TU TAS MU LOCO :8:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Calopez, quita ya los multinicks que te estas cargando el foro cojones.



Deja...que nos quedamos 3


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

gacelas mas pensar y menos hacer que pensais ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

8135 corto , cantado ayer antes del cierre con tres cojones , pero como las gacelillas controlan , no hicieron caso :ouch:

conque en una nube no :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> conque el gran MV estaba en una nube cuando cargo cortos en 8135
> 
> que poco conocimiento teneis gacelillas ::



Sr CMJC, si que estaba en una nube cargando largos en 81xx, aguantando 100 pipos en contra, para ganar un par de pipos.

Ya la dijimos que era una locura, su umildá le ha hecho darse cuenta que estaba equivocado. Ha ganado conosimiento al aceptar nuestros consejos y su FED en nosotros nos reconforta.

Bien hecho gatito.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr CMJC, si que estaba en una nube cargando largos en 81xx, aguantando 100 pipos en contra, para ganar un par de pipos.
> 
> Ya la dijimos que era una locura, su umildá le ha hecho darse cuenta que estaba equivocado. Ha ganado conosimiento al aceptar nuestros consejos y su FED en nosotros nos reconforta.
> 
> Bien hecho gatito.



no le sobra razon ienso:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2012)

He encontrado una recopilación de los mejores momentos de nuestro gato...








Se merecía este homenaje.... :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

el gato dandole al niño :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Sep 2012)

Ahora sí que van a empezar las risas...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora sí que van a empezar las risas...



servidor ya empezo con las risas ayer :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

vamos gringos tirenme ese esepe :baba:


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Vídeo: Choque entre policías y manifestantes | Política | EL PAÍS

ojo al video, es de hace un momento *(minuto 1:30)*..me da que de esta rajoy no se libra ni estando en nueva york.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vídeo: Choque entre policías y manifestantes | Política | EL PAÍS
> 
> ojo al video, es de hace un momento *(minuto 1:30)*..me da que de esta rajoy no se libra ni estando en nueva york.



putos gashegos sereis antipatriotas , dejaros ostiar coño :vomito:


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8135 corto , cantado ayer antes del cierre con tres cojones , pero como las gacelillas controlan , no hicieron caso :ouch:
> 
> conque en una nube no :XX:



Yo se lo decía sobre todo por saber que opina la CNMV de eso...

Aunque claro, la prohibición de cortos en el IBEX imagino que sólo aplica a gacelillas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo se lo decía sobre todo por saber que opina la CNMV de eso...
> 
> Aunque claro, la prohibición de cortos en el IBEX imagino que sólo aplica a gacelillas.



pos claro 

los market makers imponemos nuestra ley :fiufiu:


----------



## maestro bebedor (25 Sep 2012)

bufff, he flipado con el poli tambaleandose...





ponzi dijo:


> Vídeo: Choque entre policías y manifestantes | Política | EL PAÍS
> 
> ojo al video, es de hace un momento *(minuto 1:30)*..me da que de esta rajoy no se libra ni estando en nueva york.


----------



## maestro bebedor (25 Sep 2012)

por cierto, que pensais de esto ?

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## peseteuro (25 Sep 2012)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> por cierto, que pensais de esto ?
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -




Ese no se anda con medias tintas, se ha mojado pero bien :


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Ese no se anda con medias tintas, se ha mojado pero bien :



siempre se moja , algun dia acertara


----------



## peseteuro (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siempre se moja , algun dia acertara





pues a ver si esta vez es la buena $$$


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> putos gashegos sereis antipatriotas , dejaros ostiar coño :vomito:











maestro bebedor dijo:


> bufff, he flipado con el poli tambaleandose...



Aun escucho helicopteros aviones y gente gritando, yo de momento me quedo con mis cerrojos en casa y ya mañana veremos como anda el patio


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vivo cerca del congreso....señores no paran de pasar helicopteros y aviones



Pecata, vuelve


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Sep 2012)

cuanto tiempo sin escribir en este hilo, los no-madmaxistas ganan a falta de la 2ªparte(octubre)


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/ecomot...y-ya-no-es-lider-en-tecnologia.html#_Noticias

Chinito algo en la fuerza esta cambiando....Hasta los Alemanes os vais a doblegar ante iberdrola


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

Oh ma gah!

Double ding-dong combo!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alguno pregunto por
> 
> *[Caterpillar]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2012)

Ayer decíamos que había que echar un ojo a Advanced Micro Devices. Está muy muy cerquita de la base del megacanal bajista que se puede ver tanto en timeframes diario o semanal. Ahora a tener cojones y la decisión de cada uno.

Yo sigo con mis cortos en Starbucks pero no pienso poner cortos en índices. Siento romper el sentimiento guanero del hilo, simplemente que veo alta probabilidad de velón verde en timeframe horario ya que así es como se cortan las correcciones en una tendencia alcista.


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2012)

Vigilen ANR, de momento no hay que hacer nada pero .... puesta ya en el radar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

Janus, ¿fue usted el que comentó algo de AMD?

*[AMD]*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2012)

Si, fue usted....


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Por supuesto, desde que la compré sustituyendo a la Contour anterior, pensé que me duraría dos días porque los ganchos son de plastico en lugar de metálicos como antes... pero la jodía aguanta...



La mía me ha durado unos 15 años, calculo (si bien es cierto que cada vez se salía más fácilmente la cuchilla). Y si la he cambiado por una Mach3 es porque ya no encontraba los recambios en ningún sitio. Ah, y 15 días después de cambiarla me dejé barba, y hasta hoy.

¡Ay, mi Sensor Excell! :´(


----------



## Janus (25 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, ¿fue usted el que comentó algo de AMD?
> 
> *[AMD]*




Así es, ahora a echarle huevos.


----------



## ponzi (25 Sep 2012)

Son las doce de la noche y sigo escuchando aviones y helicopteros. Por lo visto la gente no se ha ido de alli. Para los que no lo sepan la bolsa esta muy cerca del congreso de los diputados. Si esto sigue asi veremos como entra Zoido al despacho


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Madre mia lo que acabo de encontrar poniendo simplemente en google "congreso de los diputados 25 s" (me quedado asustado)

http://ska-p.com/content/vamos-ocupar-el-congreso-el-25-de-septiembre-allí-nos-vemos


Por lo visto hay sectores que no se piensan mover de alli de forma indefinida con la intencion de que se elabore una nueva constitucion ...espero por el bien comun que semejante polvorin se calme


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia lo que acabo de encontrar poniendo simplemente en google "congreso de los diputados 25 s" (me quedado asustado)
> 
> http://ska-p.com/content/vamos-ocupar-el-congreso-el-25-de-septiembre-allí-nos-vemos
> 
> ...



Que opciones tenemos? esperar a que nos suban el IRPF al 80% y el IVA al 40%? :no:
He estado allí esta tarde, y han repartido hostias injustificadamente. Pero también he de decir que con nuestra actitud, la que se ha visto, no se logrará nada... de momento todo controlado.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia lo que acabo de encontrar poniendo simplemente en google "congreso de los diputados 25 s" (me quedado asustado)
> 
> http://ska-p.com/content/vamos-ocupar-el-congreso-el-25-de-septiembre-allí-nos-vemos
> 
> ...



Son ellos o nosotros.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Que opciones tenemos? esperar a que nos suban el IRPF al 80% y el IVA al 40%? :no:
> He estado allí esta tarde, y han repartido hostias injustificadamente. Pero también he de decir que con nuestra actitud, la que se ha visto, no se logrará nada... de momento todo controlado.











bertok dijo:


> Son ellos o nosotros.




Parece que se ha calmado un poco la situacion.Desde mi posicion ya no oigo ni aviones ni helicopteros. La cuestion es cuanto va a aguantar esto asi?	Era tal el ruido que se escuchaba que por un instante he pensado que de esta noche no pasabamos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Que en el mismo dia el Rey visite The new york times y Rajoy The wall street journal muy normal no es no? Que casualidad los dos fuera de España.


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2012/09/24/actualidad/1348503975_214339.html


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer decíamos que había que echar un ojo a Advanced Micro Devices. Está muy muy cerquita de la base del megacanal bajista que se puede ver tanto en timeframes diario o semanal. Ahora a tener cojones y la decisión de cada uno.
> 
> Yo sigo con mis cortos en Starbucks pero no pienso poner cortos en índices. *Siento romper el sentimiento guanero del hilo*, simplemente que veo alta probabilidad de velón verde en timeframe horario ya que así es como se cortan las correcciones en una tendencia alcista.



Para nada, yo tambien creo que esta bajada era necesaria para el último ataque. Usted lo pone en 1490. Vale, esooo... no lo tengo tan claro. Pero que hay demasiada gente pensando que ya se ha hecho cumbre y que se han parado un paso antes de llegar al borde del precipio... eso seguro.

FranR habla de 1439... yo, que siempre voy adelantado (y así me las dan a veces...) lo veía en 1440. Pero la paradita... la veo un poco más abajo, sobre 1428-29. Ahora que puestos en el buen camino tanto da...

Yo para mañana tambien veo verde. Ni idea de momento de si mucho o poco, pero verde. Estando tan cerca es una pena no meterle algo con 3 puntos de SL y a ver si nos dan el desayuno... Lo veo en una hora...


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia lo que acabo de encontrar poniendo simplemente en google "congreso de los diputados 25 s" (me quedado asustado)
> 
> http://ska-p.com/content/vamos-ocupar-el-congreso-el-25-de-septiembre-allí-nos-vemos
> 
> ...



Que reviente, parece que han dejado inválido a un chaval a base de porrazos en el cuello.

Si no revienta, nos van a chulear que es algo que ya vienen haciendo. Lo siento, pero caña a estos perros castuzos y sus secuaces.

Lo sucedido en las afueras de Paris y Londres debería suceder en España. Es un mal previo necesario porque si no esto no cambia.
La represión para las familias de la policía al servicio de la casta, nunca para los ciudadanos. Ya está bien, hasta que no sucede algo grave a un político .... esto no va a parar.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que reviente, parece que han dejado inválido a un chaval a base de porrazos en el cuello.
> 
> Si no revienta, nos van a chulear que es algo que ya vienen haciendo. Lo siento, pero caña a estos perros castuzos y sus secuaces.
> 
> ...



El problema es que si suceden actos como el de hoy del joven que has mencionado al final el polvorin sera tal que sera impredecible y ese es el peor de los escenarios. En los rios revueltos siempre hay alguien que gana a costa de los demas no lo olvideis. El bce y alemania tienen que meter en cintura a Rajoy de una vez y acabar con este despilfarro. Rajoy esta siendo un inconsciente, o ataja el problema politico de este pais o se le va a ir de las manos. Los dias posteriores a la toma de la bastilla los parisinos no tuvieron precisamente dias de rosas y vino, lo cual es aplicable a los arabes o cualquier revolucion. A ser posible preferiria el camino light pero cada dia tengo mas la impresion de que Rajoy no va a optar por ese camino. Hoy viendo videos de la manifestacion tenia la sensacion de estar viendo una pelicula como V de vendeta lo cual me da bastante respeto.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> La mía me ha durado unos 15 años, calculo (si bien es cierto que cada vez se salía más fácilmente la cuchilla). Y si la he cambiado por una Mach3 es porque ya no encontraba los recambios en ningún sitio. Ah, y 15 días después de cambiarla me dejé barba, y hasta hoy.
> 
> ¡Ay, mi Sensor Excell! :´(



En mi familia, hay una droguería de las de siempre (por eso lo de la llamada) y le aseguro que Sensor excell aún existe y se encuentra con facilidad. Por las otras va a pagar el doble y va salir igual de mal afeitado. Y además incómodas, a este paso van a hacerlas tan grandes que en lugar de pasar la cuchilla por la cara vamos a pasar la cara por las cuchillas..


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema es que si suceden actos como el de hoy del joven que has mencionado al final el polvorin sera tal que sera impredecible y ese *es el peor de los escenarios*. En los rios revueltos siempre hay alguien que gana a costa de los demas no lo olvideis. El bce y alemania tienen que meter en cintura a Rajoy de una vez y acabar con este despilfarro. Rajoy esta siendo un inconsciente, o ataja el problema politico de este pais o se le va a ir de las manos. Los dias posteriores a la toma de la bastilla los parisinos no tuvieron precisamente dias de rosas y vino, lo cual es aplicable a los arabes o cualquier revolucion. A ser posible preferiria el camino light pero cada dia tengo mas la impresion de ver por las calles las mismas escenas que en V de vendeta y personalmente me da respeto.



Ponzi, esto no es Islandia. Aquí no podemos juntar a la mitad del censo delante del parlamento. Ese escenario es el único alternativo al que tenemos. Máxime con una mayoría absoluta en el congreso.

Por lo que he visto... lo de hoy no me parece para tanto. Sinceramente esperaba mucha más movilización. Supongo que las amenazas de incidentes que se han ido lanzando han echado atrás a mucha gente.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, esto no es Islandia. Aquí no podemos juntar a la mitad del censo delante del parlamento. Ese escenario es el único alternativo al que tenemos. Máxime con una mayoría absoluta en el congreso.
> 
> Por lo que he visto... lo de hoy no me parece para tanto. Sinceramente esperaba mucha más movilización. Supongo que las amenazas de incidentes que se han ido lanzando han echado atrás a mucha gente.



Pocos?? Yo los oia y vivo algo lejos.Ten en cuenta que a Madrid desde ayer la gente ha entrado con cuenta gotas. Me temo que vas a tener razon y por las buenas esto va a ser muy dificil, o los mercados o la gente pero al final alguien terminara obligando a Rajoy a tomar medidas. Es una pena porque sin lugar a dudas es el peor de los escenarios.


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 1439 pérdida o toque nos envía en cuatro sesiones zona del 1415
> 
> 
> TOMA DEL FRASCO!!!!!


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


>



Ojos que le ven!!!!,

cante, cante, cante, cante .....


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2012)

Los 39 son futuro o contado? :o


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Sep 2012)

Yo vengo con una pregunta, ante el fail retarded de la semana pasada, ven un dia negro este viernes en la bolsa?


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo vengo con una pregunta, ante el fail retarded de la semana pasada, ven un dia negro este viernes en la bolsa?



Esta semana no sé... si será un día tampoco, lo que si te puedo decir, es que en mi opinión la vuelta será muy brusca, con una caída rápida y fulminante.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

_1439 pérdida o toque nos envía en cuatro sesiones zona del 1415


TOMA DEL FRASCO!!!!!_


Y hasta más abajo...

Ayer pegaron un guanazo considerable.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

el mes de las risas


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo vengo con una pregunta, ante el fail retarded de la semana pasada, ven un dia negro este viernes en la bolsa?



Que los 1470 los vamos a superar eso seguro, en unas semanas, pero a partir de hay ya si que puede empezar el guano de verdad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


>











Claca dijo:


> Esta semana no sé... si será un día tampoco, lo que si te puedo decir, es que en mi opinión la vuelta será muy brusca, con una caída rápida y fulminante.




Niveles, niveles o


Al rajao le van a dar pal pelo:

Spanish Leader Outlines Fresh Overhauls - WSJ.com

_Asked whether his government would apply for a bailout, Mr. Rajoy said, "At the moment, I cannot tell you." He said the government would need to determine whether conditions attached to the bailout are "reasonable."

He added, however, that if interest rates on Spain's debt were "too high for too long," thus harming the economy and raising the government's debt burden, "I can assure you 100% that I would ask for this bailout." _


Supongo que en este hilo todos sabemos lo que va a ocurir.... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

100 puntos de nada volados en el ibex


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema es que si suceden actos como el de hoy del joven que has mencionado al final el polvorin sera tal que sera impredecible y ese es el peor de los escenarios. En los rios revueltos siempre hay alguien que gana a costa de los demas no lo olvideis. El bce y alemania tienen que meter en cintura a Rajoy de una vez y acabar con este despilfarro. Rajoy esta siendo un inconsciente, o ataja el problema politico de este pais o se le va a ir de las manos. Los dias posteriores a la toma de la bastilla los parisinos no tuvieron precisamente dias de rosas y vino, lo cual es aplicable a los arabes o cualquier revolucion. A ser posible preferiria el camino light pero cada dia tengo mas la impresion de que Rajoy no va a optar por ese camino. Hoy viendo videos de la manifestacion tenia la sensacion de estar viendo una pelicula como V de vendeta lo cual me da bastante respeto.



Esto es solo el principio, hay gente desesperada, lo han perdido todo y no tienen nada que perder, y cada dia hay más. Los castuzos ya han mostrado sus cartas, el juego no ha hecho mas que empezar. Ha pasado en Grecia, y aqui vamos por el mismo camino, lo que pasa es que los Griegos nos llevan 2 años de ventaja.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vídeo: Choque entre policías y manifestantes | Política | EL PAÍS
> 
> ojo al video, es de hace un momento *(minuto 1:30)*..me da que de esta rajoy no se libra ni estando en nueva york.



.
EL de la capucha gris y mochila negra que le da la patada en los huevos al poli es bertok, ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL de la capucha gris y mochila negra que le da la patada en los huevos al poli es bertok, ¿no?



no bertok es el poli


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2012)

El IBEX en el alambre, pero no pierde niveles, el hidepu.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL de la capucha gris y mochila negra que le da la patada en los huevos al poli es bertok, ¿no?



En realidad es ballet clásico: esa obra se llama Cascanueces...


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Esto es solo el principio, hay gente desesperada, lo han perdido todo y no tienen nada que perder, y cada dia hay más. Los castuzos ya han mostrado sus cartas, el juego no ha hecho mas que empezar. Ha pasado en Grecia, y aqui vamos por el mismo camino, lo que pasa es que los Griegos nos llevan 2 años de ventaja.



Aquí con 6 millones de parados (según los datos oficiales) salieron a la calle 6 mil (según los medios oficiales)


----------



## peseteuro (26 Sep 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El IBEX en el alambre, pero no pierde niveles, el hidepu.



¿ A qué niveles te refieres ?


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Guanos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

el ibex hara lo que tiene que hacer , el guano esta comenzando y el gacelerio ya esta viendo los nivelitos ::

mes de las risas :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

China 
Cierra bajando más del 1% hasta el peor nivel de principios de 2009


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

vamos putita , procurame el ojete frescor :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Zas Rajao, en toda la boca!

Sacamos el submarino?????? ::


----------



## Xof Dub (26 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Esta semana no sé... si será un día tampoco, lo que si te puedo decir, es que en mi opinión la vuelta será muy brusca, con una caída rápida y fulminante.



asi que quietecito estoy mas guapo...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

el padawano claca progresa poco a poco :Aplauso:

claca superwebon aun falta para el largamente esperado BIG GUANO


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Sep 2012)

Rajoy: "Creo que estamos mejor que el año pasado"
menos mal...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Los futuros del Sp han pasado la noche tranquilos pero se acercan a los mínimos de ayer al cierre.

De momento aguanta, voy a acercar el gráfico...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Rajoy: "Creo que estamos mejor que el año pasado"
> menos mal...



Hombre, él y su partido sí que están mejor que hace un año... donde va a parar...


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Sep 2012)

El mes de las risas :´´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El mes de las risas :´´´(



aun podemos reir mas :Baile:


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Sep 2012)

La bolsa en caida libre, baja de los 8000

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/bolsa/indices/ibex-35/portada-ib011ibex35

Mas de 2,5% de bajada.


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2012)

Ya tenemos lo que queríamos, eh?? 

Buenos díasssssssss

PD: Ajetreo, qué se siente despu´çes de haber vendido ayer casi en máximos??:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La bolsa en caida libre, baja de los 8000
> 
> http://www.invertia.com/mercados/bolsa/indices/ibex-35/portada-ib011ibex35
> 
> Mas de 2,5% de bajada.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

aqui el gran MV el zahori , transmitiendo desde sus nube :XX:

gacelillas buscad el coñocimiento , ahora no sabeis ni lo que esta pasando y asi os va :ouch:

pd palo duro con los larguistas , no hay piedad :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ A qué niveles te refieres ?



El 8000 que pareció romper sin darse cuenta de la situación en la que estamos

Estos niveles son más falsos que las estadísticas


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui el gran MV el zahori , transmitiendo desde sus nube :XX:
> 
> gacelillas buscad el coñocimiento , ahora no sabeis ni lo que esta pasando y asi os va :ouch:
> 
> pd palo duro con los larguistas , no hay piedad :no:



las gacelillas quedaran para alimento de los buitres maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## peseteuro (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las gacelillas quedaran para alimento de los buitres maestro :Aplauso:



Qué gran capacidad conversar con usted mismo! ¿o esque se ha vuelto a equivocar de nick?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

vamos putita :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La bolsa en caida libre, baja de los 8000
> 
> Evolucin IBEX 35 en tiempo real
> 
> *Mas de 2,5% de bajada.*



Eso es de pobres


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso es de pobres



gacela en pepitoria no me gafes el guano :ouch:


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

EL SP ha rechazado el primer ataque al nivel... supongo que hay que esperar a la apertura para ver un nuevo intento... si es que lo hay.

Las Gamesas tienen una recorreción sana pero no suficiente...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> EL SP ha rechazado el primer ataque al nivel... supongo que hay que esperar a la apertura para ver un nuevo intento... si es que lo hay.
> 
> Las Gamesas tienen una recorreción sana pero no suficiente...



Pues yo creo que va a haber ojete calor intenso durante unos cuantos días


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Guanazo del bueno

Ya lo dije en otro post, estos del gobierno es que no piensan...si prohibiesen vender ya estaba tó arreglao ::

Bueno, mejor no doy ideas que estos son tan lerdos que igual se las apuntan..


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

¿Cuándo vuelve Marianín?


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2012)

Buenos días,

Ya sabemos la razón de la ausencia de nuestro amado jato ayer. Y por Dios, es cierto que toma gin con fanta de limón! :ouch:


----------



## peseteuro (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Guanazo del bueno
> 
> Ya lo dije en otro post, estos del gobierno es que no piensan...si prohibiesen vender ya estaba tó arreglao ::
> 
> Bueno, mejor no doy ideas que estos son tan lerdos que igual se las apuntan..



Indirectamente ya lo harán metiéndonos toda clase de multas por vender antes de un año o fíate si ponen algun incentivo en el IRPF por comprar y mantener bancos


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Indirectamente ya lo harán metiéndonos toda clase de multas por vender antes de un año o fíate si ponen algun incentivo en el IRPF por comprar y mantener bancos



No te extrañe que dentro de poco en alguna nómina en lugar de darte todo en dinero te paguen parte en acciones o bonos del tesoro :XX:


----------



## kemao2 (26 Sep 2012)

Estamos donde estabamos hace 2 semanas . El canal 8000-8200. 


NI guanos ni subidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Estamos donde estabamos hace 2 semanas . El canal 8000-8200.
> 
> 
> NI guanos ni subidas.



ustec no puede ver donde estamos porque no tiene el conocimiento :no:


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Por esto he tratado mantenerme fuera del mercado, llevo una semana fuera, nadie en su sano juicio se creía la prima que teníamos

Cotizacion de España - Prima de riesgo - elEconomista.es

Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es

Y ojo porque ayer desde Europa se mando un ordago de los buenos y es que por lo visto la paciencia de Alemania y Finlandia esta vez si que ha llegado al limite


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Aquí con 6 millones de parados (según los datos oficiales) salieron a la calle 6 mil (según los medios oficiales)



Lo de ayer no fueron 6000 personas. A 6000 personas no se las escucha a mas de un kilómetro de distancia y con las ventanas cerradas

El ruido era parecido al santiago bernabeu, quizás no llegase a tal cifra pero que eran solo 6000 no se lo creen ni ellos

Estadio Santiago Bernabeu | Entradas Bernabeu

Viendo videos al menos 15000 o 20000 si que había


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias señores y señoras, tambien al jato.

El rojo pasion vuelve a España, vamos somos LA ROJA.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores y señoras, tambien al jato.
> 
> El rojo pasion vuelve a España, vamos somos LA ROJA.



BLANQUIRROJA :Aplauso:

señor ponzi ustec se mantiene fuera porque no tiene el conocimiento , si uno sabe lo que va a pasar no hay necesidad de estar fuera ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te extrañe que dentro de poco en alguna nómina en lugar de darte todo en dinero te paguen parte en acciones o bonos del tesoro :XX:



No se ría , no :no:


Nos hará poca gracia cuando llegue.


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> BLANQUIRROJA :Aplauso:
> 
> señor ponzi ustec se mantiene fuera porque no tiene el conocimiento , si uno sabe lo que va a pasar no hay necesidad de estar fuera ::



Con todos mis respetos prefiero medir el riesgo a mi manera Veo pequeños boquetes a su sistema de cortilargos. No suelo operar con derivados pero llegado el momento puede que utilice dos tiros de pequeño calebre (por eso de tener controlado el riesgo) uno al sp y otro al eurostoxx (pero para eso aun falta)


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

Guanos días 




paulistano dijo:


> Ya tenemos lo que queríamos, eh??
> 
> Buenos díasssssssss
> 
> PD: Ajetreo, qué se siente despu´çes de haber vendido ayer casi en máximos??:Baile:



Mucho gustito, ademas me puse corta en el ibex, así que día redondo,lástima que las Zoenix que ayer llegaron a 2,84 y llevaba un 10%, no las vendiese a tiempo. 

Creo recordar que usted también se quito las Bankinter.

Hoy toca otro Martini para celebrarlo  aunque el mal rollo de ayer en Madrid no me gusta ni gota :S


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2012)

Estas bajadas son muy características de los techos, en el sentido que los valores más próximos a las resistencias ceden más para dejar paso a los rezagados, con el índice dando la sensación de que aguanta o hasta sigue escalando. Ojo, porque fijamos como por ahora el guión se cumple:



Claca dijo:


> Un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir en un valor fantásticamente comentando por ANHQV hace poco:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-250.html#post6312213
> 
> ...



GAS:







Viaje del 8,5% abajo desde la resistencia. Desde luego, valía la pena salir. En el mejor de los casos, la reentrada sería si decide lanzar un tercer impulso, que como veis en el medio plazo únicamente sería llegar al techo del lateral hasta alcanzar la resistencia, pero no tiene por qué hacerlo.



Claca dijo:


> Mirad con calma lo bien que funcionan las cosas (de mayo), TECNICAS:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-352.html#post6342381
> 
> ...



TECNICAS:







Lo llegaron a tirar un 10,30% y sigue haciendo el tonto. De momento mejor fuera que dentro.

Son sólo un par de ejemplos que comenté hace poco, porque obviamente no puedo colgar el IBEX entero, pero esta es la idea. Las acciones en resistencia son las que tienen más volatilidad y las pocas que faltan para cumplir objetivos, pierden mucho menos en las caídas.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo de ayer no fueron 6000 personas. A 6000 personas no se las escucha a mas de un kilómetro de distancia y con las ventanas cerradas
> 
> El ruido era parecido al santiago bernabeu, quizás no llegase a tal cifra pero que eran solo 6000 no se lo creen ni ellos
> 
> ...



Yo también cantaba a los periodistas:

Y LUEGO
DIREIS
QUE SOMOS CINCO O SEIS



Silenciosa dijo:


> No te extrañe que dentro de poco en alguna nómina en lugar de darte todo en dinero te paguen parte en acciones o bonos del tesoro :XX:



Mientras no rescaten (bonito palabro) las cartillas de reacionamiento, no va mal la cosa


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

enhorabuena señorita ajetreo , da gusto ver como el gacelerio adquiere conocimiento poco a poco :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> [
> 
> enhorabuena señorita ajetreo , da gusto ver como el gacelerio adquiere conocimiento poco a poco :Aplauso:



Salude al plimo


----------



## grillo35 (26 Sep 2012)

Y digo yo, no sera normal una pequeña correcion despues de una subida vertical del 30% ?? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

vamos hijoeputa revienta :baba:

no hay piedad para los larguistas :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Y digo yo, no sera normal una pequeña correcion despues de una subida vertical del 30% ?? ienso:



se dice " sana correccion "


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2012)

Pero parece que no quiere llegar (aun)


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

Sinapha, FranR que opinan del SP?

Le ven en 1430.?

Significará algo la vuelta de MM??


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sinapha, FranR que opinan del SP?
> 
> Le ven en 1430.?
> 
> Significará algo la vuelta de MM??




Yo deje ayer mi previsión del SP y Luis parece que no me veía descaminado, veremos como reaccionamos en la apertura y ese 1439.

Por cierto el cierre de ayer, como se dijo, se preparaba algo. Enhorabuena a los que soltaron como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te extrañe que dentro de poco en alguna nómina en lugar de darte todo en dinero te paguen parte en acciones o bonos del tesoro :XX:



Los sueldos no se, pero los depósitos....

*Real Decreto-ley 16/2011, de 14 de octubre, por el que se crea el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos de Entidades de Crédito (BOE del 15, nº 249)*


http://www.fgd.es/files/pdf/RD16.pdf

_Todos los pagos que realice el Fondo en virtud de los dos apartados anteriores se realizarán en euros, *bien en efectivo o mediante otro medio de pago de general aceptación, valorándose para ellos los valores u otros instrumentos financieros en la forma que reglamentariamente se determine*.
_

Vayan poniendo el culo.....


----------



## peseteuro (26 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> que parado está esto , venga para animar a los largos que acabo de venir del futuro con mi prima la de Neutrex y he visto esto en el Ibex :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





perdón por el auto-cite pero esto se va pareciendo a la frikada de chart que puse ayer , ahora solo falta terminar en los mismos niveles del velote


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los sueldos no se, pero los depósitos....
> 
> *Real Decreto-ley 16/2011, de 14 de octubre, por el que se crea el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos de Entidades de Crédito (BOE del 15, nº 249)*
> 
> ...



Pa morirse del disgusto.


----------



## peseteuro (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pa morirse del disgusto.



La verdad es que da miedo el tema, yo dejé de hacer uso de depósitos tanto a nivel personal como en la empresa desde finales del año pasado. Prefiero ser pesimista-obsesivo y no caer en otro capítulo de Sellos, preferentes y depósitos


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo deje ayer mi previsión del SP y Luis parece que no me veía descaminado, veremos como reaccionamos en la apertura y ese 1439.
> 
> Por cierto el cierre de ayer, como se dijo, se preparaba algo. Enhorabuena a los que soltaron como alma que lleva el diablo.



Yo no 

No tengo nada de acciones pero me hicieron una pandorada en indices. Por tonto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sinapha, FranR que opinan del SP?
> 
> Le ven en 1430.?
> 
> Significará algo la vuelta de MM??


----------



## kemao2 (26 Sep 2012)

SI perdemos los 7900 y se rompe la directriz nos vamos al 7400. Creo que todavía no se perderán aunque el triangulo se tiene que romper por algún lado en breve. 


Sacado de carpatos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> SI perdemos los 7900 y se rompe la directriz nos vamos al 7400. Creo que todavía no se perderán aunque el triangulo se tiene que romper por algún lado en breve.
> 
> 
> Sacado de carpatos



Viendo el gráfico creo que lo llevarán al 7660, para luego subir otra vez y llenar el horno un poco más, lateralillo y tirarán de la cadena.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Sep 2012)

Queremos de reir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Sr. FranR, ¿cuando salen de la cocina la hoja de ruta del 4ºT?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Sep 2012)

He estado leyendo un hilo que ha abierto Mulder con un artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo, y leyendo el artículo he encontrado una frase con la que he tenido un megalol:



> Más allá de los muertos vivientes que se creen vivos murientes



Juan Ramón Rallo lee este hilo :XX:.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. FranR, ¿cuando salen de la cocina la hoja de ruta del 4ºT?



si entavía ni lo hemos empezado...

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jFk09WP3Td0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

vamos putita dale la platita a papi :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> si entavía ni lo hemos empezado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero solo quedan 3 sesiones del 3er trimestre. Creo recordar que cuando acaba uno ya tenía los datos necesarios para saber por donde iban a ir los tiros en el trimestre entrante. El muy cabrito no suele ir desencaminado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2012)

Hoy se va a ser un día de guano bastante memorable.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Qué le ha pasado a Caixabank?

Han pedido ya la independencia de Cataluña y no me he enterado??


----------



## Maltese (26 Sep 2012)

Ya has conseguido tener en contra a los mercados, los líderes europeos, todos los que no te votamos, y muchos de los que te votaron. 

Pero todavía tienes de tu lado a la Iglesia, la oligarquía financiera y a los evasores de impuestos. Buen trabajo, Mariano ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

Hace un guano que colorea las pantallas..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué le ha pasado a Caixabank?
> 
> Han pedido ya la independencia de Cataluña y no me he enterado??



pero si es de las que menos bajan....::


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pero si es de las que menos bajan....::



por hacer la gracieta jajajaj


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2012)

Sería un valor de referencia en el ¿CATEX? ¿IBCAT?
Creo que TERRA también tenía su domicilio fiscal en Catalunia.

* Hablando de IBEX, sí, parece que vapabajo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué le ha pasado a Caixabank?
> 
> Han pedido ya la independencia de Cataluña y no me he enterado??



Ayer leí un comentario sobre CaixaBank de un forero, y no sé si será cierto lo que comentaba, pero de ser así, puede venirse un follón.

Según parece, en el MoU en el que se impuso las condiciones a España, figura este epígrafe:

"Las autoridades españolas prepararán para finales de noviembre de 2012 normas que aclaren la función de las cajas de ahorro en su capacidad como accionistas de entidades de crédito, para, en último término, reducir sus participaciones en las mismas hasta niveles de no control"

Es decir, que laCaixa perdería el control de CaixaBank (y con todo lo que eso conllevaría). 

Repito que no sé si es así o no, pero de ser así....


----------



## Lechu (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué le ha pasado a Caixabank?
> 
> Han pedido ya la independencia de Cataluña y no me he enterado??



Pues mas o menos


Mas convocará un referéndum independentista lo autorice el Estado o no - elConfidencial.com


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

el guanerismo va a shegar :Baile:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

*Paso a darles un monocromático saludo*


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Paso a darles un monocromático saludo*



el eterno atrincherado :ouch:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eterno atrincherado :ouch:



He subido y bajado la ladera de la montaña muchas más veces que tus papelitos pintados de lápiz ::

Cada uno vale más por lo que calla que por lo que fanfarronea 8:

El día que aprendas un poco de trading, hablamos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> He subido y bajado la ladera de la montaña muchas más veces que tus papelitos pintados de lápiz ::
> 
> Cada uno vale más por lo que calla que por lo que fanfarronea 8:
> 
> El día que aprendas un poco de trading, hablamos :ouch:



cuantas operaciones tienes en septiembre tradel ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. FranR, ¿cuando salen de la cocina la hoja de ruta del 4ºT?



Piratón hacen falta varias sesiones del nuevo trimestre. Este sistema de Fran200 que nos enseñó a Luis y a mi mismo, necesita de unos datos iniciales y luego desarrollarlo para el intradía.

8:

Por cierto, el otro día deje una cifra para cierre de trimestre, de momento tocada y veremos si hace alguna jugada extraña estos días para mantenerse en ese nivel. Aunque tenemos un 7567 apareciendo por ahí.

Los niveles de hoy clavados (I´m sorry, los deje en el chat y me olvidé dejarlos aquí, cosa que me deshonra porque allí no lo aprecian y me meten caña) Pero es que me mola que se pongan de los nervios.... :: 7934-7884


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2012)

high frequency trolling ≈ high frequency posting ┒= platita


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Perfecto FranR, ahora a ver el SP. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

En mi pantalla, el nocturno ya ha dado 3 toques al 1439. En velas de 5 y 15 minutos solo dos... ahora están vistiéndolo... y poniéndole el lacito...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

pronto tendremos la madre de todos los rallys :rolleye:


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

...usted no vería un rally ni aunque Colin McRae le pasara por encima con el Impreza...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...usted no vería un rally ni aunque Colin McRae le pasara por encima con el Impreza...



no le sobra razon , aunque alguna ves tendre que acertar :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Ojo a la apertura USA si lo arriman el IBEX al 7934... atentos a volumen y dirección primeras velas....

Como USA pierda los 1439 la primera vela a 10 minutos, esto puede ser apocalíptico.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo a la apertura USA si lo arriman el IBEX al 7934... atentos a volumen y dirección primeras velas....
> 
> Como USA pierda los 1439 la primera vela a 10 minutos, esto puede ser apocalíptico.



noticias frescas :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Sep 2012)

Cambio papeles del san y acerlor por coctel molotov


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

Hasta los 1428 tienen para mandarlo a la escombrera


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

*Aparta, Stop Loss!!!*


----------



## peseteuro (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo a la apertura USA si lo arriman el IBEX al 7934... atentos a volumen y dirección primeras velas....
> 
> Como USA pierda los 1439 la primera vela a 10 minutos, esto puede ser apocalíptico.



velote colorado en USA ¿eso es malo verdad?


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> velote colorado en USA ¿eso es malo verdad?



Si vas corto en DAX y DJ no...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> He subido y bajado la ladera de la montaña muchas más veces que tus papelitos pintados de lápiz ::
> 
> Cada uno vale más por lo que calla que por lo que fanfarronea 8:
> 
> El día que aprendas un poco de trading, hablamos :ouch:



Gato, has mordido más de lo que puedes tragar¡


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, como Claca no entra todo el rato lo pongo yo que es miércoles:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Ah y votad el hilo que tiene sólo 4 estrellas.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

...al final tendré que hacerme algún multinick, aunque solo sea pa votar el hilo...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

los yankies en modo loco iván...


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo deje ayer mi previsión del SP y Luis parece que no me veía descaminado, veremos como reaccionamos en la apertura y ese 1439.
> 
> Por cierto el cierre de ayer, como se dijo, se preparaba algo. Enhorabuena a los que soltaron como alma que lleva el diablo.





Silenciosa dijo:


> Por cierto, como Claca no entra todo el rato lo pongo yo que es miércoles:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Ah y votad el hilo que tiene sólo 4 estrellas.



bullish ::


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

Que tiren de la cadena de una vez, que esto empieza a oler mal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Sep 2012)

Que HDGP.: Me salta el SL y me venden las acciones en dos paquetes, con sus correspondientes comisiones. Ya me la hicieron otra vez...entonces me devolvieron las comisiones. Veamos si vuelve a colar.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Esperen más o menos pronto el rescate de España. El mercado está presionando vía prima que así suceda. No va a quedar otra opción por mucho que Ramerojoy no quiera puesto que el acceso a financiación se va a bloquear de seguir así.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

...y ahí tienen uztede/vusotro el ibesss... :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que HDGP.: Me salta el SL y me venden las acciones en dos paquetes, con sus correspondientes comisiones. Ya me la hicieron otra vez...entonces me devolvieron las comisiones. Veamos si vuelve a colar.



A mi cuando me venden o compran por partes solo me cobran una vez....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que HDGP.: Me salta el SL y me venden las acciones en dos paquetes, con sus correspondientes comisiones. Ya me la hicieron otra vez...entonces me devolvieron las comisiones. Veamos si vuelve a colar.



Seguramente así sea.

Por curiosidad, ¿es usted un leoncio o es que se metió en un chicharillo?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

Ahi tiene el SP diversión para unos cuantos días

Ya está la semana completa

Menudo Fail


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Seguramente así sea.
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿es usted un leoncio o es que se metió en un chicharillo?



Ni una cosa ni otra... Mas bién que algo no debe funcionar bién en los sistemas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2012)

boa tarde!

el bund recupero después de asar a unos cuantos largos a la brasa ayer por la tarde (140,95 -> 139,96 ->140,70)

hoy subidon y ya esta en 141,44.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ni una cosa ni otra... Mas bién que algo no debe funcionar bién en los sistemas.



Pues si no es un leoncio ni se metió en chicharro, hágase una idea del mierdi-volumen que se está moviendo.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Yo sigo sin ni siquiera mirar la opción de cortos. El riesgo de un velón verde en timeframe de horas es notable. Parece que hay muy poco que ganar y mucho que perder de tropezarse.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los *1428* tienen para mandarlo a la escombrera



Mira , mira..


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ni siquiera mirar la opción de cortos. El riesgo de un velón verde en timeframe de horas es notable. Parece que hay muy poco que ganar y mucho que perder de tropezarse.



Usted es sabio y muestra conoshimiento 

Sin más una corrección, hasta la traca final


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esperen más o menos pronto el rescate de España. El mercado está presionando vía prima que así suceda. No va a quedar otra opción por mucho que Ramerojoy no quiera puesto que el acceso a financiación se va a bloquear de seguir así.



El rescate de España es para noviembre, los europedos estan juntando los billetes para que se los pula Rajoy. Que va diciendo por ahi que si las condiciones no le interesan pues que no lo pide. Que gran hombre este Rajoy.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ni siquiera mirar la opción de cortos. El riesgo de un velón verde en timeframe de horas es notable. Parece que hay muy poco que ganar y mucho que perder de tropezarse.



...pues nos abe la que se está usted perdiendo... 
Ahora yo diría que sí que ya es un poco tarde... pero, le entiendo, que no se puede estar a todas.. es peligroso...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ni siquiera mirar la opción de cortos. El riesgo de un velón verde en timeframe de horas es notable. Parece que hay muy poco que ganar y mucho que perder de tropezarse.



es normal que una gacela como ustec piense eso


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Nuestro amado líder debería ir acabando ya la reunión sobre el Sahel y volverse, que son 7 horas de viaje...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...pues nos abe la que se está usted perdiendo...
> Ahora yo diría que sí que ya es un poco tarde... pero, le entiendo, que no se puede estar a todas.. es peligroso...



a menos que uno tenga el conocimiento :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Janus..... AMD rozando, rozando

por cierto,¿quien las tuvo o tiene en cartera? Recuerdo que alguien del hilo tuvo un affair aemediano...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus..... AMD rozando, rozando
> 
> por cierto,¿quien las tuvo o tiene en cartera? Recuerdo que alguien del hilo tuvo un affair aemediano...



ahora es cuando no hay huevos :XX:


----------



## Felix (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus..... AMD rozando, rozando
> 
> por cierto,¿quien las tuvo o tiene en cartera? Recuerdo que alguien del hilo tuvo un affair aemediano...



Creo que fue Hellion.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora es cuando no hay huevos :XX:


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Cárpatos... en su web para postear debe de usar algún sistema de dictado ¿no? Lo digo, porque más de una vez he encontrado errores de escritura típicos de ese tipo de soft. Por ejemplo,



> También hemos deshecho en el SP la fuerte subida que tuvimos el 13 de este mes *íbamos* buscando el soporte de los máximos previos del año que ronda los 1420 puntos.



donde querrá decir *"y vamos"*

o eso, o tiene un corrector algo raro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2012)




----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> He estado leyendo un hilo que ha abierto Mulder con un artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo, y leyendo el artículo he encontrado una frase con la que he tenido un megalol:
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Ramón Rallo lee este hilo :XX:.



Por cierto su ultimo articulo ha sido para quitarse el sombrero, si señor dejando en su sitio tanto a Rajoy como a Montoro


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

el thanks de humilde servidor se revaloriza :Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2012)

A muchos hoy les han partido el recto...jur jur


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Sep 2012)

Esas Gamesas pabajo que cortan, correcion de libro, mi idea pillarlas sobre 1,50, no antes que todavia hay recorrido con el ostion ibex.

Una cosa, esto no va aser rojo de hoy vrede pa mañana, el viernes puede ser epico.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

mantenemos los c-ortos con tres cojones , no hay miedo :no:


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Pregunta: En el hipotécico caso de que alguien quisiera inspeccionar la operativa en corto de un honrado contribuyente... ¿alguien sabe que criterio usarían para determinar hasta donde era legítimo su uso como cobertura y donde estaba en descubierto?


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo a la apertura USA *si lo arriman el IBEX al 7934*... atentos a volumen y dirección primeras velas....
> 
> Como USA pierda los 1439 la primera vela a 10 minutos, esto puede ser apocalíptico.



Han sido unos cien puntos.... 








Atentos al cierre, podemos ir a buscar canal bajista 7884-7934


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pregunta: En el hipotécico caso de que alguien quisiera inspeccionar la operativa en corto de un honrado contribuyente... ¿alguien sabe que criterio usarían para determinar hasta donde era legítimo su uso como cobertura y donde estaba en descubierto?



Hacienda ve lo que has vendido,asi que si quisieran si lo podrian averiguar. La cuestion es si al inspector de turno le compensa o no. Si te sirve de consuelo los inspectores de derivados saben poco


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

NO es sólo que sepan poco, es que cualquier argumento es muy discutible. Si yo cubro mis acciones con cortos sobre el ibex... dígame usted cual es el máximo que me puedo cubrir... ¿por beneficio obtenido? ¿por equivalencia/proporcionalidad de las acciones sobre el índice? ¿por equivalencia perdida/beneficio? Y aún así, ¿tomamos ponderaciones reales o teóricas? ¿y si vas largo através de un fondo, una SICAV, etc.?

En fín... a ver quien agarra esa mosca por el rabo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2012)

¿Y Hacienda se va a encargar de eso? ¿No es cosa de la CNMV?


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO es sólo que sepan poco, es que cualquier argumento es muy discutible. Si yo cubro mis acciones con cortos sobre el ibex... dígame usted cual es el máximo que me puedo cubrir... ¿por beneficio obtenido? ¿por equivalencia/proporcionalidad de las acciones sobre el índice? ¿por equivalencia perdida/beneficio? Y aún así, ¿tomamos ponderaciones reales o teóricas? ¿y si vas largo através de un fondo, una SICAV, etc.?
> 
> En fín... a ver quien agarra esa mosca por el rabo...



Seria por equivalencia del subyacente. que en un futuro lo multiplicais por 10 no?No los suelo manejar y las cifras las he olvidado.El futuro del ibex qye son 60000 eu y lo estas moviendo con 6000??Para hacienda contarian los 60000 no los 6000. Conozco a alguno y ya te digo yo que de derivados saben poco poco poco


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2012)

los usanos a su bola


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Uno que va Andando Muy Despacito...


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-48010615


Iberdrola sigue limpia. Por debajo de 3,60 veremos como se comporta, a partir de ese nivel entra en mi radar.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El rescate de España es para noviembre, los europedos estan juntando los billetes para que se los pula Rajoy. Que va diciendo por ahi que si las condiciones no le interesan pues que no lo pide. Que gran hombre este Rajoy.



imagino que sea para octubre porque en caso contrario Tochovista tendrá que irse de España entre el más absoluto de los ridículos


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y Hacienda se va a encargar de eso? ¿No es cosa de la CNMV?



Han unificado las bases de datos asi que en teoria serian los dos organismos a la vez. Si quieren os aseguro que es muy facil de controlar pero otra cosa es que quieran y les compense


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es normal que una gacela como ustec piense eso



Que te meto ....


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus..... AMD rozando, rozando
> 
> por cierto,¿quien las tuvo o tiene en cartera? Recuerdo que alguien del hilo tuvo un affair aemediano...



No sé si fué Hellion ..................................


----------



## Mulder (26 Sep 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

El artículo de Rallo, además de excelente, me ha dejado claro que el lee este hilo y no he podido evitar publicarlo en el foro :XX: pero no me ha dado tiempo a más esta mañana, lo he puesto y he tenido que irme como el 'rallo'.

No estoy viendo fuertes caidas del volumen estos días, de hecho la caida de ayer y la de hoy las veo un tanto fake, huele todo demasiado a trampa gacelística y hay muy poca correlación con el precio.

Así que mucho cuidado.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> El artículo de Rallo, además de excelente, me ha dejado claro que el lee este hilo y no he podido evitar publicarlo en el foro :XX: pero no me ha dado tiempo a más esta mañana, lo he puesto y he tenido que irme como el 'rallo'.
> 
> ...



ok equipo de carpatos ::


----------



## sen (26 Sep 2012)

pues parece que la manifestación de ayer ha servido para que el ibex caiga casi un 4 %, no está nada mal, a ver que tal la de hoy.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> El artículo de Rallo, además de excelente, me ha dejado claro que el lee este hilo y no he podido evitar publicarlo en el foro :XX: pero no me ha dado tiempo a más esta mañana, lo he puesto y he tenido que irme como el 'rallo'.
> 
> ...




Please enlace que me he perdido...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Please enlace que me he perdido...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/347807-juan-r-rallo-pp-convertido-a-espana-inflamable-polvorin.html


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Joer, un día casi perfecto...

Carlos Sobera, "a punto de morir" al ser embestido por un elefante


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2012)

Volvemos a actuar como lo que somos, la escoria de Europa.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la trampa la vi ayer, y fue invitando al gacelerío a entrar. Además puse el gráfico en el momento en que entraron como locos los pezqueñines a comprar. Cerca del cierre los gordos soltaron poco a poco, manteniendo el precio para abrir con Gap a la baja. Los han dejado totalmente abandonados allí arriba, por lo que no descarto los 7567 en un primer momento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

¿Entonces estamos en lo que comenté antes (bajadita, recolectamos gacelas y de nuevo a la parte alta a distribuir)?


----------



## ponzi (26 Sep 2012)

Anda si me han mejorado el broker 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWgc-Af-L4g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Entonces estamos en lo que comenté antes (bajadita, recolectamos gacelas y de nuevo a la parte alta a distribuir)?



un brainstorming entre gacelas no conseguira nada ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

calle jato, estamos hablando los mayores. :no:


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Ayysss... aquellos tiempos en los que Tonuel acudía raudo a certificar...

por lo menos Acciona... que se ha ido casi un 10%...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ayysss... aquellos tiempos en los que Tonuel acudía raudo a certificar...
> 
> por lo menos Acciona... que se ha ido casi un 10%...



Y Condor, con esa risa angelical..... ¿_ande _andarán?


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Sep 2012)

¿Puedo certificar el hostión de hoy en PRISA (GCM)??

Menos mal que solté carga... Está en limites, y el volumen manejado me da muy muy mal rollo. Mañana probablemente las suelte en perdidas.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Para todos ustedes y en especial para quien tenga crios

http://gatoandino.org/archivos/gato_para_armar.pdf

SI ES LO QUE PIENSAN: Es un pequeño JJJ para montar y tenerlo encima de la mesa. Para tirarle bolitas de papel con el bic, o con la goma o simplemente si añoran su presencia.

Es gratis, para vosotros ::


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

El Gobierno vuelve a congelar los sueldos de los funcionarios en 2013, pero recupera la paga extra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para todos ustedes y en especial para quien tenga crios
> 
> http://gatoandino.org/archivos/gato_para_armar.pdf
> 
> ...




Creo que no voy a ser el único que lo va montar...... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Gobierno vuelve a congelar los sueldos de los funcionarios en 2013, pero recupera la paga extra



Bueno, el año es muy largo. Me juego el owned a que harán como este año, quitarán una de las dos.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Puedo certificar el hostión de hoy en PRISA (GCM)??
> 
> Menos mal que solté carga... Está en limites, y el volumen manejado me da muy muy mal rollo. Mañana probablemente las suelte en perdidas.



Que SL le has puesto?

Yo nunca me atrevo a entrar en esos chicharrillos porque tengo tendencia a calcular mal los stops, o me salgo antes de tiempo o me quedo demasiado :´(

Yo creo que si baja un pelín más el IBEX sacaré el bolso y me iré de compras, creo que ha bajado, han freido un montón de gacelas y lo volverán a subir.

Eso si, con cuidadín, en una de estas sale una noticia "gorda" y ya si que se hunde en los 3000 sin remisión.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, el año es muy largo. Me juego el owned a que harán como este año, quitarán una de las dos.



Han retocado la noticia. En un principio ponía que congelaban los salarios y ahora ha desaparecido esa referencia...

Si congelaran los salarios por tercer año consecutivo esta claro que no necesitan quitar una paga extra porque ya se han comido un 10% por lo bajinis.


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que SL le has puesto?
> 
> Yo nunca me atrevo a entrar en esos chicharrillos porque tengo tendencia a calcular mal los stops, o me salgo antes de tiempo o me quedo demasiado :´(
> 
> ...



Hay que entrar con poca carga o te pelan.

En principio entré con 6000 leuros, pero era excesivo, y solté la mitad en verde. 

El resto tiene un rojo importante y viendo el percal lo voy a ir soltando ya (limite 37 centimos, pilladas a 41).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Ostras con los fibos de los huevos 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por debajo de 8, esperar pulback y meterle cortos a esta empresa castuza (creo recordar que el consejo de administración era un poema)
> 
> Por cierto, como ven pescanova? Ponziiiiiiii te hinvocooooooo




Nowadays


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que no voy a ser el único que lo va montar...... :XX:



monte un par y haga una pinícula stop motion stilez :XX:


----------



## Jarlaxe (26 Sep 2012)

¿Como veis AMD? Dead cat bounce?


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> monte un par y haga una pinícula stop motion stilez :XX:



:Aplauso: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Han retocado la noticia. En un principio ponía que congelaban los salarios y ahora ha desaparecido esa referencia...
> 
> Si congelaran los salarios por tercer año consecutivo esta claro que no necesitan quitar una paga extra porque ya se han comido un 10% por lo bajinis.



Ya veremos...ya le digo que lo mejor es ponerse en el peor de los casos. Estos hdlgp van a robar todo lo que puedan y los empleados del estado son los que tienen más a mano. 

Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Han retocado la noticia. En un principio ponía que congelaban los salarios y ahora ha desaparecido esa referencia...
> 
> Si congelaran los salarios por tercer año consecutivo esta claro que no necesitan quitar una paga extra porque ya se han comido un 10% por lo bajinis.



A los funcis los van a putear mucho el año que viene.

Primero hacen una campaña para meterle en la cabeza al populacho que son unos privilegiados, que tienen la culpa de todos los males y ahora aprovecharán para machacarles.

Y como estamos en un país de mediocres, casi todo el mundo encantado de que nos igualemos todos por abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> monte un par y haga una pinícula stop motion stilez :XX:



Cabrón! No me de ideas que tengo que trabajar! 
Pero es una idea taaaaaaan irresistible....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> ¿Como veis AMD? Dead cat bounce?





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uno que va Andando Muy Despacito...



Citing myself, MV style rulez!


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Pescanova... tal y como están ls cosas ¿quien se puede permitir el pescado, ni siquiera congelado? Y si el presi vende...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pescanova... tal y como están ls cosas ¿quien se puede permitir el pescado, ni siquiera congelado? Y si el presi vende...



Esa gráfica la puse porque creo que el chinazo preguntó por ella. 

Ahora debería hacer suelo tranquilamente (_Claca speaks through me_)


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

Se está girando el SP

Voy a ver si pesco algo, Conocen alguna "pescanova" en USA?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se está girando el SP
> 
> Voy a ver si pesco algo, Conocen alguna "pescanova" en USA?



_
Hefishnew_ o


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se está girando el SP
> 
> Voy a ver si pesco algo, Conocen alguna "pescanova" en USA?



Fishnova creo que se llama ::

Pero aún no cotiza en bolsa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Fishnova creo que se llama ::
> 
> Pero aún no cotiza en bolsa.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se está girando el SP
> 
> Voy a ver si pesco algo, Conocen alguna "pescanova" en USA?




La NASA no cotiza, ¿verdad?... por meterle unos cortos

Rajoy se reúne con el jefe de la NASA en Madrid

Me parece que ya están de cachondeo. ¿Cómo se puede tener un gabinete de comunicación tan matao???


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se está girando el SP
> 
> Voy a ver si pesco algo, Conocen alguna "pescanova" en USA?



Tenga cuidado vigile el cruce eur/dol, de reojo a los húngaros.

No se fíe ni un pelo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

AMD, SL un centavo por encima del punto de entrada. Janus style.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Llevo 11 mails cruzados de dos personas de mi empresa discutiendo.

Y ninguno de los dos tiene razón.

Es tarde, estoy cansada y quiero acabar de trabajar....estoy por preguntarles directamente si son burbujistas y ponerles esto en el mail:

::


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo 11 mails cruzados de dos personas de mi empresa discutiendo.
> 
> Y ninguno de los dos tiene razón.
> 
> ...



Insérteles un gif del pirata y ya verá que pronto paran...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo 11 mails cruzados de dos personas de mi empresa discutiendo.
> 
> Y ninguno de los dos tiene razón.
> 
> ...



Mejor invíteles a dos cervezas, distráigalos y ya verá como se bajan de la burra.:rolleye:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Gobierno vuelve a congelar los sueldos de los funcionarios en 2013, pero recupera la paga extra



El objetivo de déficit en los presupuestos de este año era del 6,3% si no recuerdo mal. Para el año que viene es un 4,5%. Es decir, que suponiendo que este año se alcanzara el objetivo, el año que viene el gobierno debería conseguir un saldo de 18000 millones más a favor entre los ingresos y gastos que lo que se ha obtenido este año.

Y todo esto lo van a hacer recuperando el 7% de gastos de personal que supone la paga extra y subiendo las pensiones según el IPC como dijo Soraya. Y con unos gastos financieros que según Rajoy, en 2013 iban a ser mayores que la partida de gastos de personal.

Esperaré a ver los presupuestos del 2013, bajármelos y comparar con los de este año. Porque soy incapaz de ver como van a hacer ese milagro.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo 11 mails cruzados de dos personas de mi empresa discutiendo.
> 
> Y ninguno de los dos tiene razón.
> 
> ...



Deles el correo del gato y váyase a descansar.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El objetivo de déficit en los presupuestos de este año era del 6,3% si no recuerdo mal. Para el año que viene es un 4,5%. Es decir, que suponiendo que este año se alcanzara el objetivo, el año que viene el gobierno debería conseguir un saldo de 18000 millones más a favor entre los ingresos y gastos que lo que se ha obtenido este año.
> 
> Y todo esto lo van a hacer recuperando el 7% de gastos de personal que supone la paga extra y subiendo las pensiones según el IPC como dijo Soraya. Y con unos gastos financieros que según Rajoy, en 2013 iban a ser mayores que la partida de gastos de personal.
> 
> Esperaré a ver los presupuestos del 2013, bajármelos y comparar con los de este año. Porque soy incapaz de ver como van a hacer ese milagro.



No se preocupe: han llamado a la NASA


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Llevo 11 mails cruzados de dos personas de mi empresa discutiendo.
> 
> Y ninguno de los dos tiene razón.
> 
> ...



Buf, que mal rollo. Como te metas por medio, te va a salpicar a ti. 

Mejor déjales, diles que te vas a casa, que lo arreglen entre ellos y que mañana ya leerás como han arreglado eso.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que SL le has puesto?
> 
> Yo nunca me atrevo a entrar en esos chicharrillos porque tengo tendencia a calcular mal los stops, o me salgo antes de tiempo o me quedo demasiado :´(
> 
> ...



En 0,395 saltó el stop (compra en 0,39). Para un para de puentes aéreos y poco más. Volveré a entrar en cuanto se ponga a tiro.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, vela de vuelta potencial en Advanced Micro Devices.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2012)

Como veis ferroviales para hacer un metí saca , mañana o mañana y pasado, bueno para pasado igual es demasiado lejos pensar.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hay que entrar con poca carga o te pelan.
> 
> En principio entré con 6000 leuros, pero era excesivo, y solté la mitad en verde.
> 
> El resto tiene un rojo importante y viendo el percal lo voy a ir soltando ya (limite 37 centimos, pilladas a 41).



Sigo dentro pilladas a 43 me debería de haber salido el lunes pero...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Sigo dentro pilladas a 43 me debería de haber salido el lunes pero...



Piensas seguir dentro?

No tiene buena pinta no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, vela de vuelta potencial en Advanced Micro Devices.



Ahí vamos!


----------



## Maravedi (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Piensas seguir dentro?
> 
> No tiene buena pinta no?



No demasiada la verdad,por ahora las aguanto no es mucha carga 4k


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Sep 2012)

Parece que cuaja el 26-S. ¿Dónde está Ponzi cuando se le necesita? Queremos saber...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Parece que cuaja el 26-S. ¿Dónde está Ponzi cuando se le necesita? Queremos saber...



Intentando llegar a su casa sin. Que le rompan la crisma


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El objetivo de déficit en los presupuestos de este año era del 6,3% si no recuerdo mal. Para el año que viene es un 4,5%. Es decir, que suponiendo que este año se alcanzara el objetivo, el año que viene el gobierno debería conseguir un saldo de 18000 millones más a favor entre los ingresos y gastos que lo que se ha obtenido este año.
> 
> Y todo esto lo van a hacer recuperando el 7% de gastos de personal que supone la paga extra y subiendo las pensiones según el IPC como dijo Soraya. Y con unos gastos financieros que según Rajoy, en 2013 iban a ser mayores que la partida de gastos de personal.
> 
> Esperaré a ver los presupuestos del 2013, bajármelos y comparar con los de este año. Porque soy incapaz de ver como van a hacer ese milagro.





respuesta

- están mintiendo


----------



## boquiman (26 Sep 2012)

Creo que el 25s fue el inicio de una nueva etapa en este país. Como bien dices wetpiñata parece que cuaja este 26s y por tanto es mucho más importante que el día después de la convocatoria oficial la gente demuestre que tiene ganas de luchar por un cambio...


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí vamos!



3.26 -------------------------------------- let's go.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> respuesta
> 
> - están mintiendo



+1000000000000000000000000000 thanks!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 3.26 -------------------------------------- let's go.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Dale guerra, la prima a tomar por el culo. No hay tregua a los castuzos españoles.

[YOUTUBE]M-JLz6qvFfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



El target tiene que estar más arriba. Es de cutres.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El target tiene que estar más arriba. Es de cutres.



LOL, eso es para las próximas horas de cotización...::


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Special Report: Chavez's oil-fed fund obscures Venezuela money trail | Reuters

Menudo repaso le dan a Chavez los de Reuters...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El target tiene que estar más arriba. Es de cutres.



Tais como chotas.

Al final esas acciones acaban en 7 euros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tais como chotas.
> 
> Al final esas acciones acaban en 7 euros


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Yo voy de rebajas en 6 :o


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2012)

gacelas sin huevos , no me sorprende


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo voy de rebajas en 6 :o



Estoy por acompañarles...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Estoy por acompañarles...



Yo estoy siguiendo el valor ya por curiosidad a ver si los hamijos Janus y Guy tienen razón.

En vez de ponerme una peli, me abro el Visual....que pena doy jajaj


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

*Qué empalada a los larguistas en la sesión de hoy.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Qué empalada a los larguistas en la sesión de hoy.*



El que esté largo desde abajo pensará que es una sana corrección. El que se haya subido a mitad de camino estará dudando si cerrar ya la posición. Por último los que se han subido al final se estarán preguntando por qué tienen cuatro testículos y dos de ellos son negros como el tizón. ::

Y que le pasa que se le lee poco!
¿Haciendo reformas en la trinchera?


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Yo diría que en 1422 debería pasarse el SP si es que llega ahí. En el peor escenario, superimprobable que pierda los 1400 a cierre diario. Se masca un buen punto de entrada para encarar las elecciones usanas.

Es imposible, bueno eso no se puede decir, que dejen que el índice usano se vaya al guano total en el momento de clímax de las elecciones usanas.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo diría que en 1422 debería pasarse el SP si es que llega ahí. En el peor escenario, superimprobable que pierda los 1400 a cierre diario. Se masca un buen punto de entrada para encarar las elecciones usanas.
> 
> Es imposible, bueno eso no se puede decir, que dejen que el índice usano se vaya al guano total en el momento de clímax de las elecciones usanas.



Más abajo de 1422, yo digo que 1405 o por los alrededores dejan el oso guanoso

En USA haciendo ahora mismo la tostada bajista ...


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El que esté largo desde abajo pensará que es una sana corrección. El que se haya subido a mitad de camino estará dudando si cerrar ya la posición. Por último los que se han subido al final se estarán preguntando por qué tienen cuatro testículos y dos de ellos son negros como el tizón. ::
> 
> Y que le pasa que se le lee poco!
> ¿Haciendo reformas en la trinchera?



Generando impuestos para la casta ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Generando impuestos para la casta ienso:



Lo debe estar pasando mal....::


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2012)

Disculpen el offtopic, les pongo unas fotos de Grecia, quien sabe si adelantando un próximo futuro en España.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Sep 2012)

que sigan tensando la cuerda, por favor. Estoy fuera de madrid y no he podido acudir, me he enfadado con amigos que tienen el sentimiento anticastuza en la sangre, pero no se han movido del puto sofa... esto no son las revueltas de extremaizquierda como nos lo quieren pintar. 

Lo siento por la meada fuera del tiesto


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> que sigan tensando la cuerda, por favor. Estoy fuera de madrid y no he podido acudir, me he enfadado con amigos que tienen el sentimiento anticastuza en la sangre, pero no se han movido del puto sofa... esto no son las revueltas de extremaizquierda como nos lo quieren pintar.
> 
> Lo siento por la meada fuera del tiesto



En fin esta todo el mundo anestesiado, cuando se desconecten de Matrix y vuelvan al mundo real será tarde.

Otro tema, estos HDLGP nos siguen prohibiendo los cortos a las gacelillas y nos vamos a perder toda la bajada.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2012)

Hablando con R3v3 el otro día le comenté que muy probablemente haríamos techo sobre los 8.200, aún pudiendo llegar más lejos, y que cuando el proceso estuviera madurado se daría la peculiaridad de que la mayor parte de usuarios en el foro aceptarían este escenario, pero que en los recortes seguirían pensnado en compras alegando "caerá, pero todavía quedaría un último tirón al alza". Si nos leemos, veremos que eso es justo lo que está pasando. 

Más allá de clavar el punto de giro, lo importante es entender que tenemos todos los ingredientes para eventualmente formalizar un giro, de modo que ahora es, en la mayoría de los casos, momento de buscar ventas, y lo digo asumiendo que en el mejor de los supuestos al SAN le podría quedar un 10% de subida, lo cual podría llevar al IBEX por encima de los 8.500, sin que eso alterara lo más mínimo un guión que termina en drama.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando con R3v3 el otro día le comenté que muy probablemente haríamos techo sobre los 8.200, aún pudiendo llegar más lejos, y que cuando el proceso estuviera madurado se daría la peculiaridad de que la mayor parte de usuarios en el foro aceptarían este escenario, pero que en los recortes seguirían pensnado en compras alegando "caerá, pero todavía quedaría un último tirón al alza". Si nos leemos, veremos que eso es justo lo que está pasando.
> 
> Más allá de clavar el punto de giro, lo importante es entender que tenemos todos los ingredientes para eventualmente formalizar un giro, de modo que ahora es, en la mayoría de los casos, momento de buscar ventas, y lo digo asumiendo que en el mejor de los supuestos al SAN le podría quedar un 10% de subida, lo cual podría llevar al IBEX por encima de los 8.500, sin que eso alterara lo más mínimo un guión que termina en drama.



Los cortos en el DAX funcionan muy bien ::


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando con R3v3 el otro día le comenté que muy probablemente haríamos techo sobre los 8.200, aún pudiendo llegar más lejos, y que cuando el proceso estuviera madurado se daría la peculiaridad de que la mayor parte de usuarios en el foro aceptarían este escenario, pero que en los recortes seguirían pensnado en compras alegando "caerá, pero todavía quedaría un último tirón al alza". Si nos leemos, veremos que eso es justo lo que está pasando.
> 
> Más allá de clavar el punto de giro, lo importante es entender que tenemos todos los ingredientes para eventualmente formalizar un giro, de modo que ahora es, en la mayoría de los casos, momento de buscar ventas, y lo digo asumiendo que en el mejor de los supuestos al SAN le podría quedar un 10% de subida, lo cual podría llevar al IBEX por encima de los 8.500, sin que eso alterara lo más mínimo un guión que termina en drama.



En caso de que Europa nos rescate, los bancos van a subir mucho, el problema es en que niveles nos podemos encontrar para aprovechar esa subida. Además que el rescate sera con los mercados cerrados. 

Creo que habrá que ver esa subida desde fuera porque luego va a terminar en drama.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2012)

BUND:







El bono alemán desacelera la caída a medida que se acerca al soporte. Tras cumplir dos impulsos perfectos, simplemente está en fase correctiva del segundo, y de hecho un apoyo en las cercanías de los 137 sólo supondría retroceder hasta visitar el 23% fibo, por no decir un pull a una figura que se rompió por arriba aún cuando normalmente debería haber sido de cambio de tendencia.

En el lado positivo del asunto, tenemos la pérdida de la directriz alcista y la consiguiente lateralidad en el movimiento, que puede reforzar en un futuro la idea de estar haciendo un techo, aunque de momento con las bolsas en resistencia y el bono en soporte no es lo que toca contemplar.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En caso de que Europa nos rescate, los bancos van a subir mucho, el problema es en que niveles nos podemos encontrar para aprovechar esa subida. Además que el rescate sera con los mercados cerrados.
> 
> Creo que habrá que ver esa subida desde fuera porque luego va a terminar en drama.



Lo he comentado precisamente por eso, ya que esa subida en el gráfico no significaría absolutamente nada y, de todas formas, no hay que intentar buscarla, porque no tenemos garantías de que vaya a suceder y sí, por el contrario, muchos indicios de estar haciendo un techo que en cualquier momento puede desencadenar unos meses de histeria.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En caso de que Europa nos rescate, los bancos van a subir mucho, el problema es en que niveles nos podemos encontrar para aprovechar esa subida. Además que el rescate sera con los mercados cerrados.
> 
> Creo que habrá que ver esa subida desde fuera porque luego va a terminar en drama.



Esto no está para largos. Lo estará si las pautas lo demuestran pero de momento no. Pero cortos, ni con un palo tampoco de momento hoygan!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Yo comentaba la posibilidad de volver a los 8200 por el tema de maximizar el dolor gacelil. Si fuese leoncio llevaría el precio a una zona de soporte, coincidiendo con un fibo. Luego superaría los 8200 (las noticias con el ibex en portada) y sobre los 8300-8400 les metería un pepino por el cerete a las gacelas en forma de un triple combo -5%.

A todo esto, no me pongo largo en el ibex ni jarto tintos de verano del franerre.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo comentaba la posibilidad de volver a los 8200 por el tema de maximizar el dolor gacelil. Si fuese leoncio llevaría el precio a una zona de soporte, coincidiendo con un fibo. Luego superaría los 8200 (las noticias con el ibex en portada) y sobre los 8300-8400 les metería un pepino por el cerete a las gacelas en forma de un triple combo -5%.
> 
> A todo esto, no me pongo largo en el ibex ni jarto tintos de verano del franerre.



en 8400 está el target del rectángulo activado. Generalmente esas pautas están para ser cumplidas aunque no siempre tiene que ocurrir y más desde luego con un índice tan impresentable como el IBEX. Cuando digo que "cortos ni con un palo" es porque estamos casi 600 pipos por debajo de ese objetivo y hay riesgo importante de meter la pata.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> en 8400 está el target del rectángulo activado. Generalmente esas pautas están para ser cumplidas aunque no siempre tiene que ocurrir y más desde luego con un índice tan impresentable como el IBEX. Cuando digo que "cortos ni con un palo" es porque estamos casi 600 pipos por debajo de ese objetivo y hay riesgo importante de meter la pata.



*Temer 600 pipos en contra es de cutres *::


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo comentaba la posibilidad de volver a los 8200 por el tema de maximizar el dolor gacelil. Si fuese leoncio llevaría el precio a una zona de soporte, coincidiendo con un fibo. Luego superaría los 8200 (las noticias con el ibex en portada) y sobre los 8300-8400 les metería un pepino por el cerete a las gacelas en forma de un triple combo -5%.
> 
> A todo esto, no me pongo largo en el ibex ni jarto tintos de verano del franerre.



El gacelerío ya sufre. Les dicen que es una ligera toma de beneficios ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El gacelerío ya sufre. Les dicen que es una ligera toma de beneficios ....



Deje que piramiden, no me sea agonías!


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando con R3v3 el otro día le comenté que muy probablemente haríamos techo sobre los 8.200, aún pudiendo llegar más lejos, y que cuando el proceso estuviera madurado se daría la peculiaridad de que la mayor parte de usuarios en el foro aceptarían este escenario, pero que en los recortes seguirían pensnado en compras alegando "caerá, pero todavía quedaría un último tirón al alza". Si nos leemos, veremos que eso es justo lo que está pasando.
> 
> Más allá de clavar el punto de giro, lo importante es entender que tenemos todos los ingredientes para eventualmente formalizar un giro, de modo que ahora es, en la mayoría de los casos, momento de buscar ventas, y lo digo asumiendo que en el mejor de los supuestos al SAN le podría quedar un 10% de subida, lo cual podría llevar al IBEX por encima de los 8.500, sin que eso alterara lo más mínimo un guión que termina en drama.



Y lo que es mejor, en USA tienen el mismo sentimiento...


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje que piramiden, no me sea agonías!



No tienen un puto chavo, llevan palmando toda la tendencia bajista.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2012)

Ayer fui a ver (o mejor dicho me llevaron) Mátalos suavemente. Película lenta, pero lenta. Mucho diálogo y poca acción, y un gran reflejo de lo que es la sociedad americana. A mi me gusto, pero creo que soy el único ::

Una frase muy buena del final de la peli: "América no es un país, América es un jodido negocio".

Recordadla y os dará mucho dinero : 



Janus dijo:


> Yo diría que en 1422 debería pasarse el SP si es que llega ahí. En el peor escenario, superimprobable que pierda los 1400 a cierre diario. Se masca un buen punto de entrada para encarar las elecciones usanas.
> 
> Es imposible, bueno eso no se puede decir, que dejen que el índice usano se vaya al guano total en el momento de clímax de las elecciones usanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Cortos prohibidos dammit!

[*Grifols*]


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hablando con R3v3 el otro día le comenté que muy probablemente haríamos techo sobre los 8.200, aún pudiendo llegar más lejos, y que cuando el proceso estuviera madurado se daría la peculiaridad de que la mayor parte de usuarios en el foro aceptarían este escenario, pero que en los recortes seguirían pensnado en compras alegando "caerá, pero todavía quedaría un último tirón al alza". Si nos leemos, veremos que eso es justo lo que está pasando.
> 
> Más allá de clavar el punto de giro, lo importante es entender que tenemos todos los ingredientes para eventualmente formalizar un giro, de modo que ahora es, en la mayoría de los casos, momento de buscar ventas, y lo digo asumiendo que en el mejor de los supuestos al SAN le podría quedar un 10% de subida, lo cual podría llevar al IBEX por encima de los 8.500, sin que eso alterara lo más mínimo un guión que termina en drama.



Es posible que veamos al ibex en 8500, pero quizá antes de llegar ahí lo veamos en 7400 aprox. Quizá la secuencia sea corrección hasta los 7400 (no necesariamente mañana, no creo) y luego otro impulso hasta los 8500 o por ahí. Y en ese punto, miedo, porque quizá se desencadenen los truenos.


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2012)

Un tema que quizá no siga la creencia del hilo, guanero por definición.

La implementación del QE3 combina el tramo final del Twist con 40.000 millones de dolares mensuales que la FED comprará a buen precio (para los bancos) de productos estructurados sobre hipotecas.
Todo ese dinero que trinca los bancos va a ir directamente a inversión en bolsa y commodities. No es previsible que vaya a créditos a familias y empresas, razón por la cual no sube la inflación ya que no es dinero finalista hacia main street.
Con esto quiero decir que si va a materias primas y bolsa ..... es un flujo constante en el lado del bid ...... bullish por definición ya que no deben olvidar que el subir y el bajar atiende exclusivamente a flujos de dinero que entran y que salen.

Además, tanto ahí como en Europa en la compra de bonos (si es que España pide el rescate que va a ser que sí porque si no va a arder Troya .... y con rescate también va a arder cual pira engasofada) son indefinidas. Es una medida en la que han dicho, señores aquí se muere con las botas puestas y se va a enchufar hasta que se arregle el tema o se acaba la tinta de las impresoras.

Otro tema también muy importante es que hay que recordar el Q1 y el LTRO. Ambos fueron comunicadas y posteriormente se siguió bajando. La peña creyó que por esa sensación de que no había habido impacto alcista .... no iba a haberlo posteriormente. A toro pasado es muy sencillo verlo.

Creo que de fondo podemos pensar razonablemente que va a haber un flujo brutal de dinero entrando en la bolsa de la mano de lo que van a pillar los bancos cambiando su mierda por dinero fiduciario sin respaldo de la FED. Ese torrente es imposible de superar (de hecho, en las subidas de los últimos lustros del siglo pasado, pesó mucho el torrente de dinero disponible para entrar en bolsa que venía de fondos de inversión y fondos de pensiones).

Disfruten porque con un poco de perspectiva se va a poder ganar mucho dinero. En bolsa las creencias son la perdición por lo que ni se les ocurra abandonar el uso de stops loss. Y por el amor del más hermoso barbudo del reino decadente hispanistaní, inviertan en índices serios ..... y el IBEX no lo es.


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Es posible que veamos al ibex en 8500, pero quizá antes de llegar ahí lo veamos en 7400 aprox. Quizá la secuencia sea corrección hasta los 7400 (no necesariamente mañana, no creo) y luego otro impulso hasta los 8500 o por ahí. Y en ese punto, miedo, porque quizá se desencadenen los truenos.



Puede ser pero ahora mismo pensar en los 7400 es pensar muy abajo. Habrá que verlo con tranquilidad pero repito, quizá estén muy abajo aún. Ya saben, el SP manda y un SP en 1400-10 podrían suponer ese nivel en el IBEX. Lo que ocurre es que los 1422 parecen mucho soporte en el índice patrio usano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Definitivamente, es un hdp de la más baja estofa

Rajoy rechaza al 25-S y alaba

_“Permítanme que haga aquí en Nueva York un reconocimiento a la mayoría de españoles que no se manifiestan, que no salen en las portadas de la prensa y que no abren los telediarios. No se les ven, pero están ahí, son la mayoría de los 47 millones de personas que viven en España. Esa inmensa mayoría está trabajando, el que puede, dando lo mejor de sí para lograr ese objetivo nacional que nos compete a todos, que es salir de esta crisis”_


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2012)

JP Morgan: "Nos vamos de Madrid más asustados de lo que vinimos" - elConfidencial.com


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Juer... que ha cambiado?? vaya paseo que se ha dado hacia arriba el SP esta noche...  
tengo los stops muy cerquita, así que voy a separarlos un pelín, pero no pienso asumir perdidas...


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Definitivamente, es un hdp de la más baja estofa
> 
> Rajoy rechaza al 25-S y alaba
> 
> _“Permítanme que haga aquí en Nueva York un reconocimiento a la mayoría de españoles que no se manifiestan, que no salen en las portadas de la prensa y que no abren los telediarios. No se les ven, pero están ahí, son la mayoría de los 47 millones de personas que viven en España. Esa inmensa mayoría está trabajando, el que puede, dando lo mejor de sí para lograr ese objetivo nacional que nos compete a todos, que es salir de esta crisis”_



Lo de la inmensa mayoría "trabajando" se le escapó. Tuvo que corregir con lo de "el que puede" . Y después verle fumándose un puro por la sexta avenida es para correrlo a patadas hasta New Jersey. Hasta ahora me daba vergüenza. Ahora ha conseguido cabrearme...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Lo de la inmensa mayoría "trabajando" se le escapó. Tuvo que corregir con lo de "el que puede" . Y después verle fumándose un puro por la sexta avenida es para correrlo a patadas hasta New Jersey. Hasta ahora me daba vergüenza. Ahora ha conseguido cabrearme...



[YOUTUBE]2Vss3avr0cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

el mes de las risas


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Buenos días.

Para los currelas: Juernes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Para los currelas: Juernes.



_Quien un juernes a las 9:04 permanece abierto, que pandoro le encula es algo cierto_

::


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, menudo jardín que me he metido en el hilo del 26S...Silenciosa contra el mundo.

Si es que eso me pasa por abrir la boca....si soy Silenciosa, para qué hablo??


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

despues de leer los ultimos post veo que no aciertan ni una y claro claca una ves mas teniendo unos graficos cojonudos es incapaz de enterarse de na :ouch:

recuerden mes de las risas ::


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de leer los ultimos post veo que no aciertan ni una y claro claca una ves mas teniendo unos graficos cojonudos es incapaz de enterarse de na :ouch:
> 
> recuerden mes de las risas ::



Para mi estás empezando a cruzar la línea entre mascota simpática del hilo y troll insoportable.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi estás empezando a cruzar la línea entre mascota simpática del hilo y troll insoportable.



te as dao cuenta tu tambien ? 8:


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por cierto, menudo jardín que me he metido en el hilo del 26S...Silenciosa contra el mundo.
> 
> Si es que eso me pasa por abrir la boca....si soy Silenciosa, para qué hablo??



Asi eso

En otros hilos no hay que dar pie a malinterpretaciones o replicas....la gente esta a la que salta

Como estan las cabezas


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por cierto, menudo jardín que me he metido en el hilo del 26S...Silenciosa contra el mundo.
> 
> Si es que eso me pasa por abrir la boca....si soy Silenciosa, para qué hablo??



Eso digo yo, mira que poner el ejemplo de la revolucion francesa pa decir que no sirvio pa na. Anda, anda, ya te vale. Es como decir que el crack del 29 no sirvio pa na si vemos el dow hoy.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Eso digo yo, mira que poner el ejemplo de la revolucion francesa pa decir que no sirvio pa na. Anda, anda, ya te vale. Es como decir que el crack del 29 no sirvio pa na si vemos el dow hoy.



Mira mi último post.

Yo no dije que no sirviese para nada, pero, cambiar un sistema de casta de nobles e iglesia por uno de burgueses ricos...para mi es un avance.

Yo quiero un sistema justo de verdad (pero yo soy mediogilipollas y tampoco hay que hacerme mucho caso ) y sustituyendo una casta por otra no vamos a ningún sitio.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi estás empezando a cruzar la línea entre mascota simpática del hilo y troll insoportable.



No se lo tomes a mal, yo creo que cada hilo tiene su cruz, aqui tenemos al gato, en el del petroleo a hannover, y en conspiraciones a jesus lo dijo, tambien hay un par de ellos en el tema de Iran y Siria, Mick Jagger y alguno mas. En la guarderia ni cuento.

Yo he pensado que en realidad todos son multinick de calopez, que postea desde un siquiatrico y que su mente enferma ha creado todos estos seres para crear ambientillo. Coño, ahora que lo pienso, lo mismo tu, silenciosa, tambien eres un ser creado por calopez.

A mi el gato me gusta cuando se contesta asi mismo, se cita, y habla en 3º persona. En directo debe llevar como 7 camisas de fuerza.


----------



## paulistano (27 Sep 2012)

Si, el gato de copas debe ser divertido...


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No se lo tomes a mal, yo creo que cada hilo tiene su cruz, aqui tenemos al gato, en el del petroleo a hannover, y en conspiraciones a jesus lo dijo, tambien hay un par de ellos en el tema de Iran y Siria, Mick Jagger y alguno mas. En la guarderia ni cuento.
> 
> Yo he pensado que en realidad todos son multinick de calopez, que postea desde un siquiatrico y que su mente enferma ha creado todos estos seres para crear ambientillo. Coño, ahora que lo pienso, lo mismo tu, silenciosa, tambien eres un ser creado por calopez.
> 
> A mi el gato me gusta cuando se contesta asi mismo, se cita, y habla en 3º persona. En directo debe llevar como 7 camisas de fuerza.



Ya pero que empiece a despreciar el curro de gente que hace un esfuerzo y no tendría porque hacerlo me mata.

Edito: Yo un ser creado por Calopez??? Esto si que no me lo habían dicho nunca jajja.....necesitaba una "fresita" para el foro??


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

conociendo la historia de la civilizacion puedo decir que sucedera una revolucion pero estamos a algunos años de que se produzca la primera parte que sera fallida y luego vendra la verdadera .


dejense de tonterias de idealismos , lo que viene es una demostracion de la naturaleza humana , mejor mantenerse al margen


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi estás empezando a cruzar la línea entre mascota simpática del hilo y troll insoportable.



Para mí es como el abuelo de los Simpson. Está ahí erre que erre y de vez en cuando lanza un punch genial... Al final se hace querer.


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No se lo tomes a mal, yo creo que cada hilo tiene su cruz, aqui tenemos al gato, en el del petroleo a hannover, y en conspiraciones a jesus lo dijo, tambien hay un par de ellos en el tema de Iran y Siria, Mick Jagger y alguno mas. En la guarderia ni cuento.
> 
> Yo he pensado que en realidad todos son multinick de calopez, que postea desde un siquiatrico y que su mente enferma ha creado todos estos seres para crear ambientillo. Coño, ahora que lo pienso, lo mismo tu, silenciosa, tambien eres un ser creado por calopez.
> 
> A mi el gato me gusta cuando se contesta asi mismo, se cita, y habla en 3º persona. En directo debe llevar como 7 camisas de fuerza.



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Atf5cP8DIHQ/TBLRQEAaNfI/AAAAAAAAFYI/fb_z7vEt-Og/s1600/61.jpg


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

si tuviesen conocimiento de la historia sabrian que lo que vemos en nuestros tiempos se a repetido muchas veces , llegados a este punto solo queda la salida mediante revolucion o guerra , los ilusos que pensais que esto se puede solucionar mediante protestas y democraticamente sois solo ignorantes .

a tragar tochos entonces ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias señores y buenos dias jato.

Oh lala, la france, le peshoo no podemos sacar porque estamos mu mal.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores y buenos dias jato.
> 
> Oh lala, la france, le peshoo no podemos sacar porque estamos mu mal.



Qué gráfico más interesante... resulta que en sólo dos años han conseguido que la industria manufacturera pierda tanto peso que sus fluctuaciones no se notan en la evolución del PIB...

inocho:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Para mí es como el abuelo de los Simpson. Está ahí erre que erre y de vez en cuando lanza un punch genial... Al final se hace querer.



El jato tiene días, pero los hay que está especialmente pesado, sobre todo cuando ningunea a otros foreros, que no tiene ni pizca de gracia.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Hoy en yankylandia salen un buen montón de datos y de los importantes, todos antes de la apertura... creo que va a ser mejor que vaya pensado en cerrar el chiringuito, ahora que aún le saco algo... pero ustedes me entenderán... después de ver a donde hemos llegado y creer que en este tramo vería mucho más... ahora pica un poco salirse así...

Edito: Como siempre Cárpatos es una fuente rápida y fácil para esto (así que no le den tanta cera, que es un tío majo, pero tiene sus condicionantes):
A las 14:30 hora española datos yankies de PIB, Paro, Bienes duraderos y a las 16:00 Ventas de casas...

Aguantemos un poquito más...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Sep 2012)

Guten Morgen!

hoy día movido de datos. en 7 minutos desempleo alemán.

ayer el bund toco los 141,6X


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de leer los ultimos post veo que no aciertan ni una y claro claca una ves mas teniendo unos graficos cojonudos es incapaz de enterarse de na :ouch:
> 
> recuerden mes de las risas ::



Es lo que tiene tener 6 años, sólo sé colorear cosas. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-164.html#post7190801







Tenemos volatilidad justo al alcanzar el nivel señalado, el guión, pues, se sigue a rajatabla. Como vengo insistiendo lo más probable es que estemos asistiendo a la gestación de un techo, intentar cazar el máximo, por lo tanto, es absurdo considerando el tramo a la baja que puede venir. Hay que pensar que las manos fuertes no venden la cartera de golpe en el punto más alto que marca el precio, sino que poco a poco deshacen posiciones en la zona donde aparece volatilidad (¡ellos la provocan al hacerlo!), ¿por qué nostros íbamos a ser más guapos que los principales actores del mercado?

Ahora bien, de momento tampoco se puede concluir que el mercado se haya girado con fuerza. Es una información que en el corto plazo puede tener relevancia, pero por todo lo comentado anteriormente, en perspectiva no tiene la más mínima importancia.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> El jato tiene días, pero los hay que está especialmente pesado, sobre todo cuando ningunea a otros foreros, que no tiene ni pizca de gracia.



Lo curioso es que no nos lee, el a lo suyo, ni se da cuenta de lo que dice.

Ejemplo de que no nos lee.

Gato, hijo.de.p.

Esto es como poner una lata de atun calvo abierta, veras como pasa de largo.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es lo que tiene tener 6 años, sólo sé colorear cosas.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-164.html#post7190801
> 
> ...



Usted perdone.

Yo pensaba que éramos novios en una tierna relación amorosa adolescente...pero si tiene usted 6 años nuestro amor ya si que es imposible :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted perdone.
> 
> Yo pensaba que éramos novios en una tierna relación amorosa adolescente...pero si tiene usted 6 años nuestro amor ya si que es imposible :XX:




Usted cumpla su palabra, ya sabe. Luego ya hablamos con los padres de Claca sobre la pedida de mano y tal.


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de leer los ultimos post veo que no aciertan ni una y claro claca una ves mas teniendo unos graficos cojonudos es incapaz de enterarse de na :ouch:
> 
> recuerden mes de las risas ::



Hola señor Don Gato,

¿Porque no se moja?


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

CAIXABANK:







Un clásico que fue colocado con violines de fondo. Muy cerquita de objetivos y de la resistencia. Esos 3,20 son la clave para el medio plazo, que de momento pinta bajista tal y como se ve en el gráfico.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

que es lo que impide a una gacela ver mas haya de lo evidente , porque no puede escapar a su ignorancia , es la falta de humildad y aunque lo repita miles de veces ujtedeh ni por casualidad se daran cuenta :ouch:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Claca me has leído el pensamiento. Muchas gracias por la proyección.

Iba a pedir, por favor, por favor, opiniones sobre Caixabank. Yo, que me manejo poco y mal con los niveles, lo veía de vuelta a 2, pero veo que la cosa es todavía peor.

Lo necesito porque, como recordarán en ésta nuestra Comunidad, un presidente anterior, nos contrató preferentes y parece que La Caixa quiere llegar a un acuerdo extrajudicial. Evidentemente, me huelo algún canje por convertibles o acciones directamente a dos o tres años vista... tal vez con una quita menor que la que supone liquidar a mercado ahora mismo. En todo caso, un señuelo para aparcar el proceso y quedarse definitivamente con nuestro dinero...

En cuyo caso, iremos a por la nulidad del contrato, la carga en costas y el lucro cesante, claro. =^_^=


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted perdone.
> 
> Yo pensaba que éramos novios en una tierna relación amorosa adolescente...pero si tiene usted 6 años nuestro amor ya si que es imposible :XX:



Ahora si que me dejas planchado, estoy muy triste :_(

Suerte que los niños sufrimos de déficit de atención y a la que pongan mis dibujos preferidos ya ni me acordaré, pero ahora mismo estoy peor que cuando se murió la mascota de clase el fin de semana que me tocaba cuidarla en casa...

¡TORTU, NO TE OLVIDO!!!!!11111!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

la verdad es que me decepciona ustec padawano claca , tanto tiempo y sigue igual de perdido entre graficos que sabe colorear pero no comprender :ouch:

humilde servidor duplica su capacidad cada mes y mientras mas conocimiento tengo mas conocimiento busco :baba:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Esperaré a ver los presupuestos del 2013, bajármelos y comparar con los de este año. Porque soy incapaz de ver como van a hacer ese milagro.



.
DE ninguna manera, es imposible, pero van mareando al personal un poco más y "ganando" tiempo, que es el único objetivo de un político.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Claca me has leído el pensamiento. Muchas gracias por la proyección.
> 
> Iba a pedir, por favor, por favor, opiniones sobre Caixabank. Yo, que me manejo poco y mal con los niveles, lo veía de vuelta a 2, pero veo que la cosa es todavía peor.
> 
> ...



A mí es que el largo plazo me da urticaria... todo lo que sea pensar en lo que hará un valor a años vista me pone en un compromiso enorme. Los mercados están vivos y según mi visión hay que ir adaptándose a los acontecimientos, de ahí que piense que la renta variable, aún con planteamientos tranquilos, es sólo para el que pueda estar atento a su evolución. Al fin y al cabo las resistencias y soportes están para romperse.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora si que me dejas planchado, estoy muy triste :_(
> 
> Suerte que los niños sufrimos de déficit de atención y a la que pongan mis dibujos preferidos ya ni me acordaré, pero ahora mismo estoy peor que cuando se murió la mascota de clase el fin de semana que me tocaba cuidarla en casa...
> 
> ¡TORTU, NO TE OLVIDO!!!!!11111!!!!



Ni ella a ti tampoco, ni ella a ti....


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Venga, ya que estamos... ¿algún otro valor? Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Se filtran documentos de la visita de la NASA:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Venga, ya que estamos... ¿algún otro valor? Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana



Arcelor?????


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Arcelor?????



Está estaba comentada hace poco, pero la actualizaré. ¿Otro?


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Venga, ya que estamos... ¿algún otro valor? Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana



Uy! lo que ha dicho...! ::


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

...esto son velas y no los cirios pascuales...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> JP Morgan: "Nos vamos de Madrid más asustados de lo que vinimos" - elConfidencial.com



.
SI leyesen burbuja.info se podrían haber ahorrado el viaje ... ::


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Está estaba comentada hace poco, pero la actualizaré. ¿Otro?



BME la has comentado ultimamente?

No lo he visto


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

no hay piedad para los larguistas , mientras el gacelerio sigue sin ver de donde viene el golpe , el gran MV sigue cebandose , mantenemos cortos con tres cojones :baba:


----------



## peseteuro (27 Sep 2012)

¿ Alguien sabe que ha pasado con el blog de FranR ? Me sale como si lo hubiera eliminado.

!espero que no nos haya dejado solos en este mar !! :8:

Ahora sólo nos queda el conosimiento de MV ! que no se marche también por DIOS !!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Venga, ya que estamos... ¿algún otro valor? Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana



.
ME pido GAS NATURAL, si es posible, y las gracias van por adelantado aunque no lo sea.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

¿se acuerdan de lo que les comenté ayer sobre el dictáfono de Cárpatos? Otra muestra...



> El rebote sea cortado en seco y ahora...


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-209.html#post7217176

MTS:







Redondeando un techo, la resistencia clarísima. Lo de venta preventiva, espero que poco a poco vaya calando el concepto.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

no hay huevos , no hay FED y claro no hay humildad , entonces solo os queda tragar tochos ::


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Curioso que los datos neutrales tirando a positivo estén produciendo tirones a la baja en los índices. Y estos son los datos objetivos. Ya veremos cuando lleguen los de sentimiento a las 11...


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ Alguien sabe que ha pasado con el blog de FranR ? Me sale como si lo hubiera eliminado.
> 
> !espero que no nos haya dejado solos en este mar !! :8:
> 
> Ahora sólo nos queda el conosimiento de MV ! que no se marche también por DIOS !!!



Nos dijo que está de obras...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

señor claca un analisis del ibex , quiero ver el ibex como lo veria una gacela :Baile:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Venga, ya que estamos... ¿algún otro valor? Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana



Te voy a poner uno que te asuste, el GCM (PRISA)


----------



## Maravedi (27 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Te voy a poner uno que te asuste, el GCM (PRISA)



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora si que me dejas planchado, estoy muy triste :_(
> 
> Suerte que los niños sufrimos de déficit de atención y a la que pongan mis dibujos preferidos ya ni me acordaré, pero ahora mismo estoy peor que cuando se murió la mascota de clase el fin de semana que me tocaba cuidarla en casa...
> 
> ¡TORTU, NO TE OLVIDO!!!!!11111!!!!



Yo le diré que tengo un disco duro de giga y medio lleno de todos los dibus que me ha ido pidiendo mis peques. Tengo de tó hoyga, de tó... Y he visto la práctica totalidad de ellos (excepto "dragones y mazmorras", que no conseguí que se engancharan...)

:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Xof Dub (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Venga, ya que estamos... ¿algún otro valor? Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana



PROSEGUR, maybe? :


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> BME la has comentado ultimamente?
> 
> No lo he visto





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME pido GAS NATURAL, si es posible, y las gracias van por adelantado aunque no lo sea.



Ambos están comentados:

GAS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-317.html#post7293664

Y BME:



Claca dijo:


> Un favorito de la casa que también exige prudencia, BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es necesario actualizarlos. En GAS me permito dar un par de niveles, eso sí. Los 10,90 son una posible zona de compra, siempre que no pierda los 10,60, se puede especular con el supuesto de un tercero, que más que verlo cumplido (que dentro de la suposición es mucho suponer), podría dar para un tramito al alza hasta los 11,60 -y a ver si hay suerte-.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi estás empezando a cruzar la línea entre mascota simpática del hilo y troll insoportable.



Cuidado Silenciosa. El papertrader tiene amigos.... :fiufiu:


----------



## fiti73 (27 Sep 2012)

y las gamesas?, gracias


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Ups, creo que entraste a 0,43 si no recuerdo mal, ¿no? ¿has salido ya? ¿mucho dolor?


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Te voy a poner uno que te asuste, el GCM (PRISA)



Prisa está lateral entre los 0,44 y los 0,29. Más allá de eso, no hay nada relevante por ahora.



Xof Dub dijo:


> PROSEGUR, maybe? :



Este sí que es bueno, pero no lo tengo analizado, así que me tendrás que dar un momento.


----------



## Maravedi (27 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ups, creo que entraste a 0,43 si no recuerdo mal, ¿no? ¿has salido ya? ¿mucho dolor?



Sigo dentro en modo arakiri,cualquier dia se marca un velote verde,hoy parece que hay mas volumen no?

Gracias claca


----------



## carvil (27 Sep 2012)

Buenos dias 


El siguiente subciclo comenzará la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente. Vayan con cuidado la resonancia está aumentando ::


<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OqSiLL8U3vo?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OqSiLL8U3vo?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Prisa está lateral entre los 0,44 y los 0,29. Más allá de eso, no hay nada relevante por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> Este sí que es bueno, pero no lo tengo analizado, así que me tendrás que dar un momento.



Finalmente la clave estaba en la ruptura de los 0,45 (activación de doble suelo) que no se produjo... 

En fin, al menos es poca carga.

Thanks!


----------



## Xof Dub (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Prisa está lateral entre los 0,44 y los 0,29. Más allá de eso, no hay nada relevante por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> Este sí que es bueno, pero no lo tengo analizado, así que me tendrás que dar un momento.




Tranquilo... solo faltaría encima venir metiendo prisas. Además supongo que el lunes que viene empiezas ya tb el cole por la tarde y vas a tener menos tiempo




Gracias mil


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Economic sentiment continues to decline in both the EU and the euro area

85. Peor que lo esperado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

[*Prosegur*] (a ver si se parece al de claca)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Sep 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> El siguiente subciclo comenzará la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente. Vayan con cuidado la resonancia está aumentando ::
> ...



peliculon!


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Tranquilo... solo faltaría encima venir metiendo prisas. Además supongo que el lunes que viene empiezas ya tb el cole por la tarde y vas a tener menos tiempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Está adquiriendo velocidad bajista, así que de momento mientras no supere el nivel indicado lo veo descendiendo en busca de la zona cercana a los 3,25. A largo plazo es importante ver como ha frenado en los 4,40 y ya le están dando mucha volatilidad, así que es muy probable que la gran subida que llevaba el valor se esté agotando.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Tonto el último...

Castilla-La Mancha pedirá un rescate de 800 millones al Estado


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [*Prosegur*] (a ver si se parece al de claca)



Puestos a ver triángulos yo ahí vería más un expansivo, utilizando la directriz superior que señalas y el suelo del canal que he trazado:







De momento, no obstante, está pillado con pinzas.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> El siguiente subciclo comenzará la semana que viene o principios de la siguiente. Vayan con cuidado la resonancia está aumentando ::
> ...



El misterioso carvil siempre escueto... ¿En base a qué lo comentas? Anda, puedes estirarte un poco más, otra línea al menos


----------



## Maravedi (27 Sep 2012)

Amo este hilo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Puestos a ver triángulos yo ahí vería más un expansivo, utilizando la directriz superior que señalas y el suelo del canal que he trazado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy probando no tener en cuanta a veces esos spikes que me joden la figura (a veces funciona) pero considerándolos para evaluar la debilidad del soporte.

He retocado el triángulo porque en realidad la base está inclinada.






Creo que la obcecación por los triángulos tienen un culpable:


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy probando no tener en cuanta a veces esos spikes que me joden la figura (a veces funciona) pero considerándolos para evaluar la debilidad del soporte.
> 
> He retocado el triángulo porque en realidad la base está inclinada.
> 
> ...



¿Y la obcecación por la escala logarítimica? Ay, ay, ay, que los objetivos no cuadran entonces... piensa que un fibo siempre es el mismo en todas las escalas, pero un rectángulo no, así que la mayoría de proyecciones quedan distorsionadas. Lo que debes plantearte es porque en un caso te parece bien, pero en el otro no.


----------



## carvil (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El misterioso carvil siempre escueto... ¿En base a qué lo comentas? Anda, puedes estirarte un poco más, otra línea al menos



En base a mi sistema este subciclo marcará el Top 2012 y muy probablemente para 2013.


Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y la obcecación por la escala logarítimica? Ay, ay, ay, que los objetivos no cuadran entonces... piensa que un fibo siempre es el mismo en todas las escalas, pero un rectángulo no, así que la mayoría de proyecciones quedan distorsionadas. Lo que debes plantearte es porque en un caso te parece bien, pero en el otro no.



A ver si voy a tener que volver al parvulario... Pero si se forma una figura (independiente de la escala), el objetivo será el que marca la figura, no? Evidentemente que si la misma figura se forma en ambas escalas, los objetivos son diferentes. Quizás el error sea usar objetivos dados en escala logarítmica por figuras formadas en plazos no lo suficientemente largos.

Meditaré sobre ello.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...
> 
> Meditaré sobre ello.



¿asi que era usted la de la mani del 25S?



Spoiler












o


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Si no fuera porque ya voy bastante cargado... le metía algún corto más al SP, sólo por si acaso... pero a estas alturas del año... ya no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si no fuera porque ya voy bastante cargado... le metía algún corto más al SP, sólo por si acaso... pero a estas alturas del año... ya no...



Como le prohíban los cortos en USA le da un patatús....


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como le prohíban los cortos en USA le da un patatús....



Hombre, no deja de ser un indice chicharro en un pais tercermundista y sin un presidente con la mente preclara de nuestro amado lider mariguano...

PD: ¿Hace falta que ponga el ironic??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


>



Típico caso de ineficiencia del teclado por poner la b al lado de la v inocho:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como le prohíban los cortos en USA le da un patatús....



Jajaja... casi, casi... sigo bailando los stops pero como ya dije no voy a permitir pérdidas grandes. Así que sólo puedo ganar y si llegamos a eso... uff... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

salta stop de beneficios 7900 a esperar los datos ienso:


----------



## cadenas (27 Sep 2012)

esta factura me suena ¡SNB os lee! jeje...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=7302029

edito: mirad el hilo de snb, no se insertar el enlace al hilo


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Típico caso de ineficiencia del teclado por poner la b al lado de la v inocho:



Yo tengo un montón de problemas con el uso de la B y la V...en Gallego van muchas al contrario:

Avogado, Voda...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Sep 2012)

carvil dijo:


> En base a mi sistema este subciclo marcará el Top 2012 y muy probablemente para 2013.
> 
> Salu2



Que tal todo...? 

Me gusta ver que tenemos sistemas parecidos... 8:

Saludos!


----------



## kemao2 (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop de beneficios 7900 a esperar los datos ienso:



A ustec le falta el conocimiento, 7900 es soporte clave, si se rompe se va a 7400 y es pronto, no hay mas que ver el eurostoxx. El dia de ayer fue muy raro con grandes bancos sajones vendiendo a saco y con prerpración via opciones el dia anterior.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> A ustec le falta el conocimiento, 7900 es soporte clave, si se rompe se va a 7400 y es pronto, no hay mas que ver el eurostoxx. El dia de ayer fue muy raro con grandes bancos sajones vendiendo a saco y con prerpración via opciones el dia anterior.



me sobra el coñocimiento , hay que conservar el capital para el movimiento gordo , hay varias vias para dejarlo a punto , no voy a pillarme los dedos con lo pequeñito :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me sobra el coñocimiento , hay que conservar el capital para el movimiento gordo , hay varias vias para dejarlo a punto , no voy a pillarme los dedos con lo pequeñito :rolleye:



Te cuidado que te han señalado ::


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Ostras tú... el SP justo en el punto de todo o nada a la espera de los datos... la volatilidad... puede ser de las que te salten hasta las muelas... veamos...


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

3,5-4 de SL.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

US Q2 GDP = 1,3 uffffffff


esperado 1,7


News Release: Gross Domestic Product


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> US Q2 GDP = 1,3 uffffffff
> 
> 
> esperado 1,7
> ...



:Baile: :Baile:

Este me lo esperaba... no tanto pero... a ver el resto..


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

reanudamos los cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> Este me lo esperaba... no tanto pero... a ver el resto..



peticiones muy bien... 359.000 cuando se esperaba 379,000

ETA Press Release: Unemployment Insurance Weekly Claims Report


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

y los pedidos de bienes duraderos mal tambien... los datos de paro no compensan lo más mínimo los otros...


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> y los pedidos de bienes duraderos mal tambien...



Muy muy mal...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

ahora ya no hay esperanza en el lado larguista , cebemonos pues mis bienamados :abajo:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> peticiones muy bien... 359.000 cuando se esperaba 379,000
> 
> ETA Press Release: Unemployment Insurance Weekly Claims Report



menudos datos ya ni disimulan, manipulando ........


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudos datos ya ni disimulan, manipulando ........



Son datos de rebajas... todos acabados en 9


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Pues... parece que se han tomado los datos bastante bien... incluyendo la última coz de los teutones... tranquilidad y tal... La idea será abrir en verde, torearnos un poco y luego tirarlo... mantener un canal largo estrecho y sin sobresaltos no creo que les compense a menos que ya hayan terminado el trimestre y quieran adelantar el finde...


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Señores hoy tocan presupuestos generales. Hoy me acaba de pasar una anecdota como poco curiosa, he ido a un restaurante para pedir comida para llevar y he visto una posible mejora para el negocio que por lo visto ellos no habian visto y se lo he dicho. Pues me han regalado un plato por el consejo Creo que analizo demasiado la eficiencia de las empresas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Generando impuestos para la casta ienso:



Las ayudas a la banca podrían disparar el déficit de 2011 hasta el 10% del PIB - elEconomista.es

Ponzi, lo que eres es una buena persona... 

Saludos...


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores hoy tocan presupuestos generales. Hoy me acaba de pasar una anecdota como poco curiosa, he ido a un restaurante para pedir comida para llevar y he visto una posible mejora para el negocio que por lo visto ellos no habian visto y se lo he dicho. Pues me han regalado un plato por el consejo Creo que analizo demasiado la eficiencia de las empresas



A eso lo llaman cuencoarrocismo, que lo sepa... :XX:

está bien, por lo menos alguien que es capaz de escuchar, valorar y recompensar espontáneamente una buena idea... en otro sitio, por lo mismo igual me hubieran mandado a paseo. Esto es Ehpaña.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores hoy tocan presupuestos generales. Hoy me acaba de pasar una anecdota como poco curiosa, he ido a un restaurante para pedir comida para llevar y he visto una posible mejora para el negocio que por lo visto ellos no habian visto y se lo he dicho. Pues me han regalado un plato por el consejo Creo que analizo demasiado la eficiencia de las empresas



Eso es que ha ido a un chino. En un mesón castellano le corren a boinazos...


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores hoy tocan presupuestos generales. Hoy me acaba de pasar una anecdota como poco curiosa, he ido a un restaurante para pedir comida para llevar y he visto una posible mejora para el negocio que por lo visto ellos no habian visto y se lo he dicho. Pues me han regalado un plato por el consejo Creo que analizo demasiado la eficiencia de las empresas



Dios....somos familia?

Me pasa lo mismo, deformación profesional.


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2012)

Esto mola y mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

vamos pepón 

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012477622&k=0f49f824608c4601cae7a04640816cd4" height="300" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Al final llega a 7 euros la acción.

Y acabais creyendo que soy una gurú :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Al final llega a 7 euros la acción.
> 
> Y acabais creyendo que soy una gurú :XX:



ok, pero 6.98 no se lo acepto. 6.99.... bueno, 6.99 si. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

Marchando un salpicón de guano!!


----------



## kemao2 (27 Sep 2012)

7900 ya es resistencia. Se pone fin a las subidas y al lateral.


----------



## J-Z (27 Sep 2012)

Hay un GAP muy majo en 8116 que algún día cerrarán...


----------



## Maravedi (27 Sep 2012)

Pregunta gacelera,se pueden cargar ETF inversos para el ibex? O sea al indice o es solo para las acciones la prohibición


----------



## J-Z (27 Sep 2012)

Aquí se pone corto to dios luego hasienda tiene 5 años para revisar el tema


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

cerramos los coltos , sacamos para la fanta limon :baba:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores hoy tocan presupuestos generales.



Aquí os pongo en exclusiva las imágenes de elaboración de los mismos:

[YOUTUBE]KsLVIrNWosM[/YOUTUBE]

Y al que no se lo crea, que vea la frase del final.::

En fin, ya me lo tomo con humor por no llorar. Creo que hoy no están disponibles para bajarlos. Lo primero que voy a hacer es mirar las asignaciones a empresas públicas tipo RENFE y demás. Aquellas que tengan una asignación presupuestaria por debajo del 10% respecto al año anterior, tienen todos los boletos de que le vayan a hacer un ERE, de acuerdo a la nueva ley.


----------



## J-Z (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos los coltos , sacamos para la fanta limon :baba:



Llevabas 4 o 5 operaciones fail así que te da para compensar 1 o 2 :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Llevabas 4 o 5 operaciones fail así que te da para compensar 1 o 2 :Aplauso:



fail eurodolor y sp500 , otra de largos en ibex pa pipas y con estos cortos ya casi compenso los fails , pero siempre conservando capital en espera del movimiento gordo :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fail eurodolor y sp500 , otra de largos en ibex pa pipas y con estos cortos ya casi compenso los fails , pero siempre conservando capital en espera del movimiento gordo :baba:



Jato previsor conserva las 7 vidas..... le veo preparado para recibir a Pandoro con el bote de vaselina a mano ienso:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

La Moncloa. Rueda de prensa tras el Consejo de Ministros. Comparecen la vicepresidenta del Gobierno, ministra de la Presidencia y Portavoz, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, el ministro de Hacienda y Admi [Multimedia]

En directo. De momento blablabls..


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2012)

A las 14 han tirado de la cadena y se nos ha ido todo el volumen por el desagüe, hay que ponerse cortos....¡ah no, que no se puede!


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Ha dicho que van a meter la mano en el fondo de reserva de la seg soc.???
3k millon?
Igual lo he entendido mal... y es al revés: que van a aportar a ese fondo...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

Venga, los usanos a seguir reventando ojetes...


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ha dicho que van a meter la mano en el fondo de reserva de la seg soc.???
> 3k millon?
> Igual lo he entendido mal... y es al revés: que van a aportar a ese fondo...



Acabo de ponerlo y lo primero que he escuchado es subvenciones de compra de vehículos a cargo del ministerio de industria.

Entonces he ido corriendo a ver si sin querer había activado el condensador de fluzo del portátil y había viajado hacia atrás en el tiempo.

No vean que susto..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Venga, los usanos a seguir reventando ojetes...



La tecnología, los húngaros y pandoro están de su lado...


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

ha dicho recesión!!! ha dicho recesión!!

suave eso sí... los chinos llenando barcos enteros de vaselina destino españa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Acabo de ponerlo y lo primero que he escuchado es subvenciones de compra de vehículos a cargo del ministerio de industria.
> 
> Entonces he ido corriendo a ver si sin querer había activado el condensador de fluzo del portátil y había viajado hacia atrás en el tiempo.
> 
> No vean que susto..



Suben el IVA de libretas y subvencionan compra de audis, con dos cojones.

Todo sea por maquillar estadísticas.

Estos tontos no tienen ni pvta idea, tan solo quieren aparentar como que están tomando medidas. Cuando la única medida que tendrían que tomar es la del nabo de pandoro, que el destrozo que nos va a hacer en los proximos meses va ser chico.:ouch:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ha dicho recesión!!! ha dicho recesión!!
> 
> suave eso sí... los chinos llenando barcos enteros de vaselina destino españa...



Pero ha dicho que es el último año.

Consumo Administraciones Públicas -8,2%, el doble que este año :8: .


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Cárpatos lo pone tambien... Que sí, que van a meter la mano en el fondo de reserva...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cárpatos lo pone tambien... Que sí, que van a meter la mano en el fondo de reserva...



Necesitan montar una burbuja ya...que pena más grande


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vamos pepón
> 
> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012477622&k=0f49f824608c4601cae7a04640816cd4" height="300" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>



:baba: :baba:


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

actualización de balances... gracias... =^_^=
a ver si lo trasladan a bizkaia, ya pago ese 5%, no problem...


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ha dicho recesión!!! ha dicho recesión!!
> 
> suave eso sí... los chinos llenando barcos enteros de vaselina destino españa...



Dicen recesión cuando deberían decir depresión, es la misma técnica que usó ZPedo pero más pobre todavía.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

USa se embala...! no sé por que... pero al final me van a tumbar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL, eso es para las próximas horas de cotización...::




:Baile: :baba: :fiufiu: :XX: La suerte acompaña, o la FED, yo que se!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Dicen recesión cuando deberían decir depresión, es la misma técnica que usó ZPedo pero más pobre todavía.



Ya tienes ahí la liberalización del sector servicios.

No te quejarás .


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

He salido un rato.

Han dicho algo interesante estos gilipollas de Soraya and Company?


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2012)

Hemos pasado de 

....un gobierno de abogadillos (y pretendientes de) que no saben sumar y restar, ¨sociólojas¨, políticos profesionales sin haber trabajado en la empresa privada sin ninguna experiencia en el mundo exterior (la falta de idiomas los delata) talante, sonrisa estúpida, expertos en direccción de borregos con promesas incumplidas a...

....un gobierno de abogados con oposiciones de memorizar que no saben sumar y restar, políticos profesionales sin haber trabajado en la empresa privada sin ninguna experiencia en el mundo exterior (la falta de idiomas los delata) trotones, sin sonrisa, expertos en dirección de borregos con promesas incumplidas.


:8:

Apocalipsis.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Ya me han echado... mecagüen...


----------



## juanfer (27 Sep 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Hemos pasado de
> 
> ....un gobierno de abogadillos (y pretendientes de) que no saben sumar y restar, ¨sociólojas¨, políticos profesionales sin haber trabajado en la empresa privada sin ninguna experiencia en el mundo exterior (la falta de idiomas los delata) talante, sonrisa estúpida, expertos en direccción de borregos con promesas incumplidas a...
> 
> ...



Lo que ya no nos podemos permitir otro gobierno de inutiles. Antes no teniamos tanta deudas.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> He salido un rato.
> 
> Han dicho algo interesante estos gilipollas de Soraya and Company?



Montoro ha asegurado que se cumple el deficit de este año porque se van a cubrir los ingresos estimados con holgura.

El fondo autonómico que sale de loterías, al final no lo va a pagar loterías porque lo que van a hacer es añadir un impuesto de un 20% sobre los premios de más de 2500 euros, para recaudar 1000 millones al año. Así loterías se seguirá quedando con el 55% de recaudación y el dinero para el fondo autonómico, loterías lo pide prestado pero el préstamo lo irán acoquinando poco a poco los pringados de siempre.

Cataluña ya ha cobrado.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> *Montoro ha asegurado que se cumple el deficit de este año porque se van a cubrir los ingresos estimados con holgura.*
> 
> El fondo autonómico que sale de loterías, al final no lo va a pagar loterías porque lo que van a hacer es añadir un impuesto de un 20% sobre los premios de más de 2500 euros, para recaudar 1000 millones al año. Así loterías se seguirá quedando con el 55% de recaudación y el dinero para el fondo autonómico, loterías lo pide prestado pero el préstamo lo irán acoquinando poco a poco los pringados de siempre.
> 
> Cataluña ya ha cobrado.



Vamos, que nos han tomado por tontos por n-ésima vez.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Dicen recesión cuando deberían decir depresión, es la misma técnica que usó ZPedo pero más pobre todavía.




van a seguir financiado a las ccaa, *van a refinanciar hasta con loteria y apuestas de estado, las quiebras*


hay que estar trastornado, no ya para largase del país, sino para comprar un billete de primitiva yendo a parar a los bolsillos de este deficiente


"es por la crisis por la se activa el gasto público en España" Montoro dixit -HDP


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2012)

LOL!

Greece Trumps China With Stock Index Rally


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> LOL!
> 
> Greece Trumps China With Stock Index Rally



saywha? :8:

::


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

meh! y ahora que? consolidamos el tirón? ponen a los toros mirando pa antequera? a mí la subida me parece un fake como una casa... pero claro, no es lo mismo verlo dentro que tener que entrar... y mañana es otro día de datos...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> meh! y ahora que? consolidamos el tirón? ponen a los toros mirando pa antequera? a mí la subida me parece un fake como una casa... pero claro, no es lo mismo verlo dentro que tener que entrar... y mañana es otro día de datos...



Para mi que es un fake


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

No sé, pero me parece que la viñeta de MM más que de aprobación fue como diciendo "si,loquetudigas..." :|

y ya podemos salir por cualquier lado...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> No sé, pero me parece que la viñeta de MM más que de aprobación fue como diciendo "si,loquetudigas..." :|
> 
> y ya podemos salir por cualquier lado...



A mi me salto ayer el SL y ahora estoy por echar unos largos cortos (solo de la sesión de hoy, no me ha abducido el gato)

Lo de los 2000 euros por coches es muuuu fuerte, sieso es lo que saben hacer pobres de nosotros... Me ha recordado la poesía de Samaniego "Las ranas pidiendo Rey"

Sin Rey vivía, libre, independiente,
El pueblo de las Ranas felizmente. 
La amable libertad sola reinaba
En la inmensa laguna que habitaba; 
Mas las Ranas al fin un Rey quisieron, 
A Júpiter excelso lo pidieron; 
Conoce el dios la súplica importuna, 
Y arroja un Rey de palo a la laguna: 
Debió de ser sin duda buen pedazo, 
Pues dio su majestad tan gran porrazo, 
Que el ruido atemoriza al reino todo; 
Cada cual se zambulle en agua o lodo, 
Y quedan en silencio tan profundo 
Cual si no hubiese ranas en el mundo. 
Una de ellas asoma la cabeza,
Y viendo a la real pieza,
Publica que el monarca es un zoquete.
Congrégase la turba, y por juguete
Lo desprecian, lo ensucian con el cieno, 
Y piden otro Rey, que aquél no es bueno.
El padre de los dioses, irritado,
Envía a un culebrón, que a diente airado
Muerde, traga, castiga,
Y a la mísera grey al punto obliga 
A recurrir al dios humildemente. 
«Padeced, les responde, eternamente; 
Que así castigo a aquel que no examina 
Si su solicitud será su ruina.»


----------



## Sipanha (27 Sep 2012)

Pos si que dura poco la felicidad en la casa del corto. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

El Gobierno abre la posibilidad a que Eurovegas quede exenta de pagar el IBI - elEconomista.es

¡Qué asco...!


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Gobierno abre la posibilidad a que Eurovegas quede exenta de pagar el IBI - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¡Qué asco...!



¿cuanto han dicho que van a recortar el presupuesto para turismo? el 30%??? Pues habrá que hacer para compensar. Perdón, lo he mirado un 40% de bajada entre 2012 y 2013.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

¿cuantas veces han repetido en la rueda de prensa que "con estas medidas damos total cumplimiento a las recomendación hechas por..."?

¿Hace falta un dibujo? Piratón, dele...


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿cuanto han dicho que van a recortar el presupuesto para turismo? el 30%??? Pues habrá que hacer para compensar. Perdón, lo he mirado un 40% de bajada entre 2012 y 2013.



Como bien dicen en un comentario va a haber que montar un altar o un puticlub en casa... o un taller vietnamita, que también serviría


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Miren alejando un poco la gráfica, yo esto lo sigo viendo más negro que las maracas de Machín... y a eso me voy a ceñir, lógicamente, ligero: dos minicortos en 1449. Además asentadas las noticias de hoy, esto se tiene que ir al garete sí o sí...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

Gandalf en los 1450


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

gracias al coñocimiento servidor cerro cortos con plusvis gordas , pa que luego digan los ejpertoh


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gandalf en los 1450



A ver lo que tardan en echarle el lazo... o pasarle por encima...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

alcistas , bajistas y sodomitas sereis destruidos por la madre de todos los rallys :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alcistas , bajistas y sodomitas sereis destruidos por la madre de todos los rallys :no:



Gato, tomate unas vacaciones y dejale sitio al plimo


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alcistas , bajistas y sodomitas sereis destruidos por la madre de todos los rallys :no:



¿Ya ha estado chupando los líquenes de su roca otra vez?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿cuantas veces han repetido en la rueda de prensa que "con estas medidas damos total cumplimiento a las recomendación hechas por..."?
> 
> ¿Hace falta un dibujo? Piratón, dele...


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gandalf en los 1450



llevan una hora aporreando la puerta...


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Europe's betrayal of Spain – Telegraph Blogs

o de como se la han metido al barbas chupapuros hasta el freno de la silla de ruedas...


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Europe's betrayal of Spain – Telegraph Blogs
> 
> o de como se la han metido al barbas chupapuros hasta el freno de la silla de ruedas...



A ver, viniendo de quien viene el artículo, un antieuropeista radical, hay que leerlo con cierta distancia... porque si no...

no habría escopetas suficientes...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

estamos a las puertas , pronto se abriran las puertas del infierno :cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos a las puertas , pronto se abriran las puertas del infierno :cook:



Hacia dentro o hacia fuera?

Saldrán todos los muertos vivientes del infierno


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

por tu falta de FED seras destruida :no:


----------



## Kenpachi (27 Sep 2012)




----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por tu falta de FED seras destruida :no:



Tú metete con Ajetreo, que como te meta con el palo de golf...


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Sep 2012)

Que mal negocio las AMDs, ¿no pirata?

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2012)

A las buenas noches!

A las 17:00 han metido 40.000 contratos de compra en el Stoxx, que se dice pronto, le han dado la vuelta totalmente al volumen y se han puesto a subir como jábatos.

A pesar de mi comentario de esta tarde, creo que las bajadas eran más falsas que un euro de cartón y que no irian muy lejos, aunque septiembre es un mes bastante traidor para las bolsas, esto he podido comprobarlo muchas veces y esta es una demostración más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Que mal negocio las AMDs, ¿no pirata?
> 
> :Baile::Baile::Baile:



No van mal  

Ahora que no pierdan los 3.41-3.43. SP colocado ya en ganancias (pirricas, pero ganancias)


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2012)

JUAS!!!!

Los premios de Loterías de más de 2.500 euros pagarán un 20% con un nuevo impuesto

El ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, ha anunciado la creación de un gravamen especial del 20% para los premios de Loterías superiores a 2.500 euros para los ejercicios 2013-2014.

Los premios de Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (LAE) estaban hasta ahora exentos del pago de impuestos, según la Ley 35/2006. El anuncio ha sido realizado tras la celebración del Consejo de Ministros en el que el Gobierno ha aprobado los Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 2013.

El objetivo es recaudar 824 millones de euros. Este nuevo impuesto se suma otra serie de medidas aprobadas por el Ejecutivo con las que se pretende ingresar un total de 4.375 millones de euros.

Así, la prórroga del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio supondrá recabar 700 millones de euros adicionales.

También se incluye la supresión de la deducción por la compra de vivienda habitual, anunciada en julio, por la que se obtendrán 90 millones.

Además, la recuperación del gravamen del 5% para la actualización de los balances de empresas generará 300 millones.

El aumento del gravamen sobre plusvalías obtenidas a corto plazo aportará otros 90 millones y el límite de la deducción por amortización para grandes empresas, 2.371 millones.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


>


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2012)

Esto se mueve menos que el cuentakilometros de la mula Francis...

Pirata, cuente los minis, pues esos llevo. Ya veremos el estado del vehículo dentro de un rato...


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Esto se mueve menos que el cuentakilometros de la mula Francis...
> 
> Pirata, cuente los minis, pues esos llevo. Ya veremos el estado del vehículo dentro de un rato...



y yo que pensaba que era para poner los dientes largos a Silenciosa ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> A ver, viniendo de quien viene el artículo, un antieuropeista radical, hay que leerlo con cierta distancia... porque si no...
> 
> no habría escopetas suficientes...



Yo me lo creo. Mi experiencia personal me lleva a desconfiar de la colaboración con alemanes y directamente a salir corriendo de los holandeses. A los finlandeses no tengo el gusto de conocerles profesionalmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

ahora lo tengo , por fin recuperara los oros que nos robaron , se me saltan las lagrimas :S voy a ver el cid :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

alguien que registre en el grafico las entradas y salidas de humilde servidor , ahora veran una mente superior en accion :Aplauso:

luego ya podreis morir en paz :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

Si mañana no pasan los 1450 se va a poner el tema chungo...


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2012)

marchando entradas y salidas del Jato

[YOUTUBE]ufiBn3wXPeg[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si mañana no pasan los 1450 se va a poner el tema chungo...



el tema se va a poner chungo , pero el taymin amigo


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

les enseñare a ser humildes


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alguien que registre en el grafico las entradas y salidas de humilde servidor , ahora veran una mente superior en accion :Aplauso:
> 
> luego ya podreis morir en paz :rolleye:







35




34


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

mas les vale tener temor


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas les vale tener temor



Gato, creo que tienes demasiado peso encima, debes relajarte un poco.



Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

registren las operativas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> registren las operativas



no se leer mentes jatunas ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas les vale tener temor


----------



## J-Z (27 Sep 2012)

Yankis pepones mmmm a cerrar el GAP, luego a 8450 o a 5xxx.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Sep 2012)

Empieza la fiesta...

Egan Jones rebaja la calificación de España hasta CC desde CC+ - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2012)

Ogo con el jato que tiene acceso a tecnología baneante austrohúngara. El último que se atrevió con él no acabó muy bien.
Avisados quedan :no:


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Voy a resumir la parte de los ingresos de los presupuestos generales del estado (trolleo inside)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbGOr5x8O1Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yVdrnJi9kM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2012)

Estamos cerca de la gran implosión

"Alemania y Holanda han traicionado a España: que a nadie le asuste su réplica" - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

Ahora resumire la parte de los gastos (chinito tapate los ojos....)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyd_Ol1N1Pg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (27 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos cerca de la gran implosión
> 
> "Alemania y Holanda han traicionado a España: que a nadie le asuste su réplica" - elEconomista.es



Llego el momento de replegar las alas e invertir en alemania u holanda. El chicle bubaluuu no da para mas. Aviso no os quedeis abiertos este fin de semana en España, el riesgo implicito es excesivo, no merece la pena.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llego el momento de replegar las alas e invertir en alemania u holanda. El chicle bubaluuu no da para mas. Aviso no os quedeis abiertos este fin de semana en España, el riesgo implicito es excesivo, no merece la pena.



Nunca pensé esas palabras de tí. Me alegro de tu sabia decisión. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Sep 2012)

que durmais bien gacelillas , veran algo que no podreis creer inocho:


----------



## Kenpachi (27 Sep 2012)

La crisis española vista desde Taiwan.

[youtube]NRDPnrOIl-o[/youtube]


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2012)

Ya comenzó ::

¿Miedo a Moody’s? Las gestoras ya han descontado el ‘bono basura’




wetpiñata dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta...
> 
> Egan Jones rebaja la calificación de España hasta CC desde CC+ - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Sep 2012)

Cientos de 'traders' de Wall Street invierten siguiendo la astrología - elConfidencial.com


Ay, yo que me sentia única como Meigatrader y me adelanran por la derecha de la supercheria


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nunca pensé esas palabras de tí. Me alegro de tu sabia decisión. ::



Soy bastante conservador pero en esta ocasion la escala de riesgo se ha salido de la tabla. Sinceramente ya no se como medir el riesgo pais.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cientos de 'traders' de Wall Street invierten siguiendo la astrología - elConfidencial.com
> 
> 
> Ay, yo que me sentia única como Meigatrader y me adelanran por la derecha de la supercheria



Hay uno que compraba las acciones en funcion de que tiendas fuesen del agrado de su mujer sus amigas y sus hijos,.sin importar el precio (año 1999)....


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Esto es como el juego operacion...Hay que encontrar la zona de alerta maxima y operar a tiempo...Pd: Que chulos son los vascos


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Los del Economista, para variar creando noticias de las noticias.

No se preocupen por Egan Jones no les hacen caso ni en su casa a la hora de la cena.

Respecto a la astrología... se sorprenderían de la cantidad y calidad de alguna gente que tiene en cuenta los ciclos en mayor o menor medida, yo he flipado más de una vez... pero en el fondo, si lo piensan, es todo lo mismo, si un numero suficiente de personas cree encontrar una forma de ordenar el caos e interactuan sobre la base de esa creencia... acabarán acertando en sus predicciones, tanto más cuanto más influyentes sean, claro. 

Y luego, claro, el orden natural de las cosas...

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JWToUATLGzs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Aclaración: nadie toca la mesa, se mueve como reacción a la suma de los movimientos que generan los metrónomos, y es precisamente la culpable de que al final surja el orden.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Las ayudas a la banca podrían disparar el déficit de 2011 hasta el 10% del PIB - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ponzi, lo que eres es una buena persona...
> 
> Saludos...






Muchas gracias.Era un pequeña idea y se la dije educadamente, mejor que ellos de como llevar su negocio seguramente no lo sabra nadie. En España conseguir mantener un negocio abierto solo por la crujida de impuestos que hay ya es todo un merito. La verdad que no me esperaba su reaccion  Con que simplemente me hubiesen dado las gracias ya me hubiesen alegrado el dia




atman dijo:


> A eso lo llaman cuencoarrocismo, que lo sepa... :XX:
> 
> está bien, por lo menos alguien que es capaz de escuchar, valorar y recompensar espontáneamente una buena idea... en otro sitio, por lo mismo igual me hubieran mandado a paseo. Esto es Ehpaña.











wetpiñata dijo:


> Eso es que ha ido a un chino. En un mesón castellano le corren a boinazos...



Teneis un sexto sentido???  Habeis acertado no era un meson castellano mas bien era un bar sudamericano de comida para llevar. Entre porque me gusto su escaparate









Silenciosa dijo:


> Dios....somos familia?
> 
> Me pasa lo mismo, deformación profesional.




No lo se ,pero no me importaria  seria un honor


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Les vigilo, sé que hoy ha sido un día de pandorismo excelso. Culos rotos, ensangrentados y desgarrados a aquellos que se pensaban que el bajar y bajar iba a ser jauga. Queda mucho nodo aún por verse pero abandonen el cresting .... que los dineros cuestan mucho ganarlos.

Les dejo una perlilla conocida en el hilo. Mrs First Solar que está encarando de nuevo la MM200. El devenir reciente de la serie de precios ha obligado a muchos, muchísimos, a bajarse por no decir que han sido expulsados cual comerciante del templo.
Otra como GT Advanced lo está haciendo de lujo.
Otra como Advanced Micro Devices ahí está dando guerra. Ahí ya no se pierde pudiendo colocar fácilmente el stop en el punto de entrada (en mi caso un poquito más abajo de momento).
El IBEX anda muy complejo, no tanto el SP (debe bajar algo más) ni el DAX.

Por último, desearles un buen temple para soportar la última fechoría del energúmeno de RameroJoy y su séquito de payasos. Un auténtico remake malo de "Alí Babá y los cuarenta ladrones".


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los del Economista, para variar creando noticias de las noticias.
> 
> No se preocupen por Egan Jones no les hacen caso ni en su casa a la hora de la cena



Pero hasta el lobo más bobo puede provocar el ataque del resto de la manada. El primer metronomo ya hace tic tac...

Por cierto, Japón ahonda en la deflación en agosto y Tokio adelanta incluso más para septiembre y con subidita de iva también. Esto va a ser sálvese quien pueda...

Aaaah... A los buenos días


----------



## judas iskariote (28 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es como el juego operacion...Hay que encontrar la zona de alerta maxima y operar a tiempo...Pd: Que chulos son los vascos



Me temo que todo se andara por Giputxistan.

Por lo que veo en mi entorno, muchas empresas fabricantes de maquinaria especial, maquina herramienta, etc... han mantenido sus plantillas, incluso con perdidas los ultimos años, porque no es lo mismo formar un apretatuercas, que un buen tornero oficial de primera.

En el caso que me toca de cerca, una PYME del Alto Deba, estuvo 1 año (2009) pagando el 100% de la nomina de ciento y pico tios, aun cuando muchas semanas mandaba a la mitad de trabajadores a casa generando unas bolsas de trabajo de hasta 200 horas en el caso de mi cuñado.

Pero se ve que ya no esta en condiciones de hacer lo mismo y se atisba la sombra del ERE para 2013, porque no se vende una puta maquina.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

ahora pagareis la falta de humildad y por tanto de conocimiento :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Me temo que todo se andara por Giputxistan.
> 
> Por lo que veo en mi entorno, muchas empresas fabricantes de maquinaria especial, maquina herramienta, etc... han mantenido sus plantillas, incluso con perdidas los ultimos años, porque no es lo mismo formar un apretatuercas, que un buen tornero oficial de primera.
> 
> ...



A mi modo de ver, el entramado industrial vasco es tan endogámico que, a pesar que esto le da cierta resistencia a zozobras temporales exteriores, corre el riesgo que, cuando caiga, caiga todo junto. Lo que le salva por ahora es que el empresario vasco parece que está hecho de otra pasta, como usted bien explica. Pero es cuestión de tiempo...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora pagareis la falta de humildad y por tanto de conocimiento :no:



No sea usted ambivalente. Mójese...que además está lloviendo.

guanosos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Mi empresa:
*
[GT Advanced Technologies]*


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Sep 2012)

Buenos días.

Si alguno está dentro del IBEX, creo que sería buen momento para ponerse un cafelete y plantearse salir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Si alguno está dentro del IBEX, creo que sería buen momento para ponerse un cafelete y plantearse salir.



Si, si. Hoy puede ser un día gracioso.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

Largo 7908 contado , con tres cojones


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Si alguno está dentro del IBEX, creo que sería buen momento para ponerse un cafelete y plantearse salir.



Hoy es un día para los...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

que se registren los largos del gran MV en el ibex ante notario o ante gacela , a ser posible en un grafico :Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Sep 2012)

pepónnn!!!! ven a mi!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> pepónnn!!!! ven a mi!!!



ojito que quizás no sea pepón...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Quien opera en viernes terminal,
sufrirá escozor anal.

Libro del Tladel, GT. C1.V1


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Ojete candor!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ojete candor!!!



cuando tenga el conocimiento sabra lo que es ojete candor y lo que no es ojete candor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando tenga el conocimiento sabra lo que es ojete candor y lo que no es ojete candor



Ahora hablamos ....con umildá :rolleye:

edit: el límite para saber si tengo razón en mi caso son 100 pts para abajo y si me equivovo 20 hacia arriba.



En su caso supongo que si baja 400 admitirá su error y si sube 15 pipos cerrará su operación con un siyalodecíayo ::

Ahh! y estamos en 7915 

Hablo de mindtrading, eh? Por el tema de igualdad de condiciones ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora hablamos ....con umildá :rolleye:
> 
> edit: el límite para saber si tengo razón en mi caso son 100 pts para abajo y si me equivovo 20 hacia arriba.
> 
> ...



no tiene razon ya se lo digo yo , podria ahorrarse esos 20 pipos pequeño padawano :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no tiene razon ya se lo digo yo , podria ahorrarse esos 20 pipos pequeño padawano :ouch:



El mindtrading es divertido y gratis!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

ustec siga con el mintrading gacelilla , pronto no volvera a mencionarlo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec siga con el mintrading gacelilla , pronto no volvera a mencionarlo



Si, en los próximos minutos. O se rompe mi argumento, o su ojete :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

<br>


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo 7908 contado , con tres cojones




Su sistema aútomatico de registro de entradas le comunica que le quedan 2,16 cojones


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <br>



Que grimaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que grimaaaaaaaa



Para usted:

<a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinko.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinkj.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinke.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinkt.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinke.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><br><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinkc.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinka.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinkl.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinko.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a><a href="http://www.muchografico.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.muchografico.com/textoanimado/images/gri-pinkr.gif" border="0" alt="Textos Animados en MuchoGrafico.com"></a>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Jato, en mi mindtrading ya tendría cubierta la entrada 

edit: con umildá!


----------



## juanfer (28 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos cerca de la gran implosión
> 
> "Alemania y Holanda han traicionado a España: que a nadie le asuste su réplica" - elEconomista.es



Yo siempre dije que no habría rescate. Solo se rescata algo que es viable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

:XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX:


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2012)

No soy nada fan del intradía, pero aquí lo dejo:







Parece que el SAN quiere probar suerte. El IBEX tiene un gráfico parecido. La clave son los 5,925 en el banco y los 7.835 en el índice, que mientras aguanten, será posible ver esa subida (IBEX zona 7.990).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Claca, deje el intradía para el Jato.







Al culibex lo veo entre los 7848 y 7943, ahí cerraría mi operación de mindtrading intradía (el SP lo tendría en 7893 +20 pipines)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

pobres gacelillas no sabeis donde estais :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2012)

...y si falla ese planteamiento, quedaría reforzado el doble techo que nos ha dejo el IBEX, por lo que los 7.700 serían entonces muy probables.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas no sabeis donde estais :rolleye:



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
edit: bajo SP mintradero a 8780

vamos putitaaaaa :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Está haciendo aquaplaning ahora mismo...con un leve giro , a la cuneta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está haciendo aquaplaning ahora mismo...con un leve giro , a la cuneta



Están haciendo ojete-heating ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están haciendo ojete-heating ::



A tanto no llega...si acaso ojete-candor ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A tanto no llega...si acaso ojete-candor ::



Yo creo que están distribuyendo. Ahora tocaría subir algo. Ya verá las risas que nos pegamos la semana que viene con el informe de oliver atom.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que están distribuyendo. Ahora tocaría subir algo. *Ya verá las risas que nos pegamos la semana que viene con el informe de oliver atom.*



Eso ya lo tiene descontando


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que están distribuyendo. Ahora tocaría subir algo. Ya verá las risas que nos pegamos la semana que viene con el informe de oliver atom.



Y los cortos en el IBEX prohibidos.... :´´´(


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Bufff...que mierdón están cociendo


----------



## juanfer (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que están distribuyendo. Ahora tocaría subir algo. Ya verá las risas que nos pegamos la semana que viene con el informe de oliver atom.



Creo que no nos van a contar nada que no sabiamos.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Euro area inflation estimated at 2.7%

2,7%. Toma tomate


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso ya lo tiene descontando



Habrá movimiento, y será justificado por el informe. ¿Si me equivoco y peponea? mejor, así le podremos meter cortos desde más arriba cuando termine el baneo de cortos :rolleye:

Por cierto, el borne de batería está ya desbaneado,¿no?

Si no se supera este nivel (de negociación ?) 7870..... tiran de la cadena :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Euro area inflation estimated at 2.7%
> 
> 2,7%. Toma tomate



Tócate los huevos. Eso es la media, ¿verdad? In Spain por encima de 4 muy fiel!

edit: Fuera mind trading +35 pipines (el ioputa se quedó a 4 pipos del objetivo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2012)

Un agricultor de Lleida :fiufiu: me dijo como operar en función del rocío de la mañana sobre las lechugas..... y funciona: Corto: 7840(f)-7800. Día cerrado a lo Pollastre style.

Si la cosa sigue marchando tendré que ir a Lleida a dar las gracias personalmente ::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tócate los huevos. Eso es la media, ¿verdad? In Spain por encima de 4 muy fiel!
> 
> edit: Fuera mind trading +35 pipines (el ioputa se quedó a 4 pipos del objetivo)




Sube todo menos los bienes industriales cuando se esperaba un descenso. Los alemanes deben estar como monas...

Edito: oops, baja una mijita la manduca


----------



## Lugarejo (28 Sep 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y los cortos en el IBEX prohibidos.... :´´´(



En interdín se puede entrar corto firmando un papelito


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

lo teneis a huevo gacelillas


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Yo estoy viendo ya algunos valores hispanis que van a pegar algo de guano...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Son los putos amos los del hilo de bono...


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Les vigilo. Hasta el janprino está acertando en los trades!!!!

Hay que joderse que la bolsa ya no es lo que era. Ahora va a resultar que lo que funciona es el conocimiento en vez de la suerte ::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

El Gobierno hará público el informe de Oliver Wyman a las 18:00 horas - elEconomista.es

Qué yuyu...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les vigilo. Hasta el janprino está acertando en los trades!!!!
> 
> Hay que joderse que la bolsa ya no es lo que era. Ahora va a resultar que lo que funciona es el conocimiento en vez de la suerte ::



...y la umildá :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Janprimo=Jato?

de momento -26pipines, no?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Euro area inflation estimated at 2.7%
> 
> 2,7%. Toma tomate



New breakdown of euro area inflation: Energy 9.2%, Food 2.9%, Services 2.0%, Goods 0.8% in September 2012


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

El Gobierno hará público el informe de Oliver Wyman a las 18:00 horas - elEconomista.es


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2012)

https://twitter.com/marcgarrigasait/status/251607878979428352
Con el estúpido impuesto sobre plusvalías infer. a 1 año, Hacienda estima recaudar 90 mill.= lo pagado en un solo dia x intereses deuda esp. 

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> https://twitter.com/marcgarrigasait/status/251607878979428352
> Con el estúpido impuesto sobre plusvalías infer. a 1 año, Hacienda estima recaudar 90 mill.= lo pagado en un solo dia x intereses deuda esp.
> 
> ::



Basta con sacar 365 estúpido-impuestos ::

Back to 7850 (baliado dos primeras cifras!) claritos los niveles de negociación, ¿no?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Gobierno hará público el informe de Oliver Wyman a las 18:00 horas - elEconomista.es



primera aproximación de la socialización de perdidas que supondrá el banco malo.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NRDPnrOIl-o[/YOUTUBE]
Cómo nos ven desde Taiwan...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Basta con sacar 365 estúpido-impuestos ::
> 
> Back to 8750, claritos los niveles de negociación, ¿no?



¿dice que el churribex se vuelve a los 8750? no se, el bund indica que le queda tramo al alza, asi que por logica los indices para abajo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿dice que el churribex se vuelve a los 8750? no se, el bund indica que le queda tramo al alza, asi que por logica los indices para abajo...



editado, habían bailado dos primeras cifras. Todo el tiempo me estoy refiriendo al intradía. Por cierto 7850 reventados. Ahora 7800 o 7850.

Bueno Jato, ¿admite su derrota con humildá? ¿O tiene FED que recuperará? o me negará que no me _*sobraba *_conosimiento 

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012737933&k=1627c3356b0367adcbfd5b59ae7fc09f" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">This Widget is provided by <a href="https://www.prorealtime.com/en/" class="link" >https://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> editado, habían bailado dos primeras cifras. Todo el tiempo me estoy refiriendo al intradía. Por cierto 7850 reventados. Ahora 7800 o 7850.
> 
> Bueno Jato, ¿admite su derrota con humildá? ¿O tiene FED que recuperará? o me negará que no me _*sobraba *_conosimiento



gacela de poca FED y de nulo coñocimiento :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Pepe Luí se está poniendo nervioso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela de poca FED y de nulo coñocimiento :ouch:



Cierto. No se puede competir con el infinito capital de MV.
Suerte!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2012)

pintan bien esos 7800. coincidiría con algo mas de subida del bund, hasta los 141,98 o 142,00


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Jato -100

su SL son los 3000, no?

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012737933&k=1627c3356b0367adcbfd5b59ae7fc09f" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">This Widget is provided by <a href="https://www.prorealtime.com/en/" class="link" >https://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

Buenos días!!

JOder al jato cómo le están dando.

Enga largo con to lo gordo al SAN....para sacar algo para el fin de semana...:Baile:


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

dios mio que velon


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Luí se está poniendo nervioso...



Si es que Pepe Luí.... es mucho Pepe Luí ::

En cuanto le tumban su siemprealcismo ponysentrearcoirista, el Pepe Luí se nos vierte


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Entrando en modo "flush"...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

MV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jato -100
> 
> su SL son los 3000, no?
> 
> This Widget is provided by https://www.prorealtime.com/.



Creo que el gato jalapeño hoy tiene un mimoso compañero de viaje.




http://images.uncyc.org/commons/3/34/Mimosin.jpg


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Sep 2012)

Fuera de PRISA, nueva hostia que me da el GCM.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Un agricultor de Lleida :fiufiu: me dijo como operar en función del rocío de la mañana sobre las lechugas..... y funciona: Corto: 7840(f)-7800. Día cerrado a lo Pollastre style.
> 
> Si la cosa sigue marchando tendré que ir a Lleida a dar las gracias personalmente ::



Y como lo hace usted? Le ha puesto una webcam a una lechuga plantada en una maceta a puerta de su casa??? :XX:

Le advierto que esas gotitas que ve por encima igual no son de rocío... que el perro de la vecina siempre sale muy apretao... :XX:
---
Otrosí digo, hoy he tenido excelentes noticias, pero hasta que no lo tenga firmado, rubricado, datado y sellado, no se lo cuento... esperen a la tarde.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2012)

DON ! .... hora de cerrar ya sus posiciones, no cree ?

Recuerde: el que en Viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto....





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> DON ! .... hora de cerrar ya sus posiciones, no cree ?
> 
> Recuerde: el que en Viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto....



Estaba de mintrading con el IBEX (para vacilarle al Jtuno-Tladel) sr. P.

¿Ha leido el nuevo versículo del Libro del Tladel?
_
Quien opera en viernes terminal,
sufrirá escozor anal.

Libro del Tladel, GT. C1.V1 _


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> DON ! .... hora de cerrar ya sus posiciones, no cree ?
> 
> Recuerde: el que en Viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto....



Bueno que me den un poco de margen hacia abajo... que los yankies aún están sobando... 

a ver si no me soban a mí, claro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Y como lo hace usted? Le ha puesto una webcam a una lechuga plantada en una maceta a puerta de su casa??? :XX:
> 
> Le advierto que esas gotitas que ve por encima igual no son de rocío... que el perro de la vecina siempre sale muy apretao... :XX:
> ---
> Otrosí digo, hoy he tenido excelentes noticias, pero hasta que no lo tenga firmado, rubricado, datado y sellado, no se lo cuento... esperen a la tarde.



Diga usted que si, mientras la mujer no firme los papeles del divorcio no estara a salvo. Mucha suerte.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estaba de mintrading con el IBEX (para vacilarle al Jtuno-Tladel) sr. P.
> 
> ¿Ha leido el nuevo versículo del Libro del Tladel?
> _
> ...



Esto lo tengo que poner yo en la puerta de casa con azulejos. :XX:

Sr.P le he realizado una serie de preguntas en estos dias pasados, igual se encuentra todavia con la mente en suiza o en hungria. Al final saco adelante su proyecto a sesiones vista? que vislumbra?


No para de llover..............................agua, que asco, tendre que seguir comprando ginebra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2012)

Sr.Ponzi-Galan algo nuevo sobre las iberdrolicas? Que tal ve Daimler?

Las iberdrolicas las esperaremos en los dos euros de nuevo?

PD: Animo a los malagueños.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2012)

Andestán semejantes _inquiries _chinazas, que me han pasado inadvertidas ? Tenga en cuenta que ando muy liado estos días con el trabajo, y apenas paso por el HVEI35. 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Diga usted que si, mientras la mujer no firme los papeles del divorcio no estara a salvo. Mucha suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (28 Sep 2012)

visto que nadie se anima...


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Y ahí va el modo "escobilla"...


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno que me den un poco de margen hacia abajo... que los yankies aún están sobando...
> 
> a ver si no me soban a mí, claro...



Quien en USA anda abierto un viernes a las siete,
en la cama con Pandoro se mete

Libro del Tladel, GT,C1.V2


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Sep 2012)

salto stop 7780 ::


----------



## chameleon (28 Sep 2012)

el ibex va a dejar un martillo invertido en mensual muy majo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop 7780 ::



Suerte la próxima!

No olvide que ir contra la despiadada estrategia de GT tiene funestas consecuencias!

Los larguistas sufrirán!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Suerte la próxima!
> 
> No olvide que ir contra la despiadada estrategia de GT tiene funestas consecuencias!
> 
> Los larguistas sufrirán!



Cuanta razón tiene! Usted si que sabe GT!



Spoiler



:XX::XX: :XX::XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Ponzi-Galan algo nuevo sobre las iberdrolicas? Que tal ve Daimler?
> 
> Las iberdrolicas las esperaremos en los dos euros de nuevo?
> 
> PD: Animo a los malagueños.



http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

Daimler esta cotizando a su precio justo. Segun he visto los costes de las ventas se han incrementado un poco en el ultimo trimestre supongo que sera por el alza de las materias primas.Tienen mas caja pero tambien mas deuda. Creo que es probable que sus beneficios se mantegan estables o caigan un poco. Yo la tendria en el radar siempre que estuviese por debajo de 35 para poder entrar con un minimo margen de seguridad. Sobre iberdrola no me he olvidado de ella pero a 2 eu no creo que baje, estoy esperando a que a Mariano se le vea el plumero y los mercados vean los presupuestos tal y como son irreales. Creo que el rescate ya sea directo o indirecto sera una realidad en menos de un año y seguramente desde fuera nos obligaran a reducir las tres grandes cifras de los presupuestos (pensiones,paro,gasto politico)


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No soy nada fan del intradía, pero aquí lo dejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ouch: 

IBEX, para que se vea qué quería decir:







No es la primera vez que lo digo, pero es muy importante entenderlo. Cuando una figura de cambio de tendencia perfectamente emplazada y desarrollada falla tras activarse, normalmente implica que la tendencia previa va a mantenerse. Es una trampa de mercado que cambia el sentimiento de los inversores, que pese al fallo seguirán buscando la posibilidad que arrojaba la figura, dando alas al precio en la dirección contraria.

Esta vez advertí del muy probable resultado del fallo, y de hecho en el precio se reconoce un pull a la zona que consideraba determinante para que no fracasara el giro. Lo correcto en estos casos es cambiar el signo de la posición pese a que el cuerpo nos pida todavía intentar la posibilidad contraria y que acaba de fracasar; el corazón es de caprichos lentos, pero en este caso un clavo sí quita otro clavo.


----------



## kemao2 (28 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop 7780 ::




Sin conocimeinto no hay platita :fiufiu: 8:


Ayer se vió claramente el cambio de tendencia al convertirse 7900 es resistencia contra la que chocó en numerosas ocasiones


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Si que metieron ayer contratos en el stox, sí

...pero para mandarlo a la cuneta


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Anda, que es festivo en China y Japón el 1 de Octubre


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Los yankies de momento caen poquito...

y añado que nos acercamos a la resistencia que ayer perforamos como si fuera papel y que ahora puede funcionar de soporte, bueno de hecho funciona porque incluso antes de tocar ya ha frenado la bajada...


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Sep 2012)

Buenos días, 


Acabo de llegar a casa y me he perdido la fiesta Buaaaaaa


Seguimos por la tarde o paramos ya ??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los yankies de momento caen poquito...



Paciencia. Si Grecia hizo lo que hizo, España va a hundir los índices de todo el mundo. ¡Vamos, que podemos!


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Sep 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> 
> Acabo de llegar a casa y me he perdido la fiesta Buaaaaaa
> ...



Viernes terminal. Nada más que añadir.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Paciencia. Si Grecia hizo lo que hizo, España va a hundir los índices de todo el mundo. ¡Vamos, que podemos!



Paciencia sí, pero uno se va cargando y como te dejes, acabas poniendo SL de 10 puntos que, por encima, te saltan... y te hacen un boquete que...

He cargado entre 48 y 50 con el SL en 51-52. Después de comer, los muevo al verde. Ahora que sea lo que Dios quiera...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2012)

Ché, acabo de shegar.... el jato sigue abierto largo con el culo bien untadito? :ouch:


----------



## Defcon (28 Sep 2012)

No me fio de nada, estos HDLGP son capaces de acabar la sesion con un +4%.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2012)

Sr.P le preguntaba si en los 7400 veia algo parecido a lo de los 6200 pero en sentido contrario, esto es, algunos leoncios posicionandose fuerte en el lado corto?

Pio y corto.

Sr.P el rs5 lleva un sistema diferente de traccion quatro que los modelos mas basicos, algo que les honra a lo de los aritos ciertamente, al cesar lo que es del cesar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> No me fio de nada, estos HDLGP son capaces de acabar la sesion con un +4%.....









R3v3, el jato cerró con el culo como un abrevadero pato. Todo por no seguir la despiadada estrategia de GT.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3, el jato cerró con el culo como un abrevadero pato. Todo por no seguir la despiadada estrategia de GT.



Ya, pero que sepa que le he reportado a la mind-CNMV por su mindtrading de cortos.

En poco tiempo le llegará la mind-multa por el 50% de su mind-cartera.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Sep 2012)

Un apunte:
¿Alquien podría recopilar la serie de "desiciones" que ha habido este año en fin de semana? :bla:
Especialmente las que han supuesto un gapazo en la apertura de la bolsa el lunes siguiente


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

este fin de semana quiere usted quedarse abierto??? precisamente este??

NO sé tendría que tener una posi muy verde y... quita, ni eso.


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2012)

pues no va y resulta que el jato y el Bocashosho son familia :vomito:

"Rajoy es un muerto viviente y España debe salir el euro", según The Telegraph - elEconomista.es

)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Como nos rebajen el rating, el lunes subidón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como nos rebajen el rating, el lunes subidón.


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Como decía, a huevo. Cerramos +60 pipos en el DAX con 4 minis. Día hecho.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues no va y resulta que el jato y el Bocashosho son familia :vomito:
> 
> "Rajoy es un muerto viviente y España debe salir el euro", según The Telegraph - elEconomista.es
> 
> )



Ya sabe usted, "las grandes mentes siempre coinciden"... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como nos rebajen el rating, el lunes subidón.



Está siendo irónico y no le pillo o me falta el conocimiento:ouch:

Porque si piensa que una rebaja obligaria a pedir el rescate y eso subiria las bolsas.....me da a mi que esta menospreciando a mariano....


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gandalf en los 1450



¿qué tal?
.
.
.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué tal?
> .
> .
> .



Perfect. 

Primer objectivo 1433.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Perfect.
> 
> Primer objectivo 1433.



..y yo creo que esto lo llevan más abajo, 1410


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Está siendo irónico y no le pillo o me falta el conocimiento:ouch:
> 
> Porque si piensa que una rebaja obligaria a pedir el rescate y eso subiria las bolsas.....me da a mi que esta menospreciando a mariano....



Pues no es coña..pero es lo que al pasado el Lunes siguiente a las numerosas bajadas de rating.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ..y yo creo que esto lo llevan más abajo, 1410



Eso parece, vayamos por pasitos. :Baile:

Edit: Cuidado, el pivot del SPX es 1437, que parece que coincide con los 7710 del ibex... no vaya a ser una trampa y nos pongan el culo como al del gato.

Edit2: Ni caso, puto chicharro... caida liebre.
Edit3: Ahora parriba como un cohete... ya recuerdo porque no meto un duro en el ibex. ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Dilbert dijo:


> Tener mascota ya no saldrá gratis en Gandía. Los propietarios de perros pagarán una tasa anual de alrededor de 20 euros por cada animal con el objetivo de sufragar el servicio de recogida de excrementos, una medida anunciada ayer por el Consistorio.
> Y es que Gandía pondrá en marcha esta iniciativa antes de finales de año con el objetivo de mantener las calles de la ciudad limpias, especialmente en las horas en las que los dueños de animales suelen sacar a sus mascotas a la calle. En la capital de La Safor hay censados 10.632 perros, de manera que si finalmente se cobran 20 euros al año por cada mascota el Ayuntamiento recaudaría alrededor de 212.600 euros para sufragar el servicio, que correrá a cargo de seis personas desempleadas.
> Una empresa se encargará de su gestión, a través de la cual estas seis personas realizarán la recogida en los distintos barrios de la ciudad. Lo harán con motocicletas dotadas de un sistema de succión con dimensiones apropiadas para realizar la limpieza en las aceras. Los trabajadores recorrerán las calles de la ciudad de seis a diez de la mañana y habrá otro turno por la noche. Además, también se encargarán de reponer las bolsas de plástico para la recogida en los recintos destinados a las necesidades de los animales.
> El impuesto se cobrará como cualquier otra tasa municipal, de manera que los propietarios podrán abonar el dinero en un pago o de manera fraccionada. Para ello se enviará una carta informativa a los propietarios y se realizará una campaña mediática.
> ...



Perdonar que me salga de la tematica pero viendo que somos bastantes los que tenemos mascota os copio el post...Ya tenemos nuevo impuesto. Esto cada vez pinta peor, ahora en serio mucho cuidado donde os meteis este fin de semana, se masca la tension a km.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Perdonar que me salga de la tematica pero viendo que somos bastantes los que tenemos mascota os copio el post...Ya tenemos nuevo impuesto. Esto cada vez pinta peor, ahora en serio mucho cuidado donde os meteis este fin de semana, se masca la tension a km.



212.000€ / 6 personas = ¿35.000€/año por recoger mierda de perro?. ¿Dónde hay que apuntarse?


----------



## J-Z (28 Sep 2012)

Jato está cometiendo un error de gazelle master supersayajin que es que tras varias operaciones fail intenta recuperar rapidamente lo perdido, craso error pues debe esperar al brutal rally cortilargo próximo.


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2012)

pero Chinito... qué avatares son esos?

[YOUTUBE]boP5x_Vmblc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Condor (28 Sep 2012)

Nada mejor para volver en octubre que cerrar este viernes con Moody's; acaso se puede pedir más?


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Nada mejor para volver en octubre que cerrar este viernes con Moody's; acaso se puede pedir más?



Talmente de acuerdo... pero de la misma nos rescatan y el lunes abrimos a ost*@s con velas de 100 puntos parriba y pabajo...


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Normalmente estaríamos consolidando el bajón. Ahora que... 

Ya comío de postre me comeré las uñas... ajusto stós y les espero... con suerte, cerramos el ejercicio.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

No, si es que querrán volver a hacerla...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

LOL

Los pechos de Jill Love ponen la lírica del 25-S tras las cargas de los antidisturbios - EcoDiario.es







* "Nos empujaron los antidisturbios. Fue un momento de mucha violencia... Pensé que tenía que actuar deprisa y hacer algo que calmara ambos lados".*

Esto no lo ha inventando ella!!, ...aquí cuando esto se calienta, sale en escena ¡¡B*OO*BIES!!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Joder joder

_*"Podría desaparecer en su forma actual"*. Así se contundente se ha expresaro el CEO de Renault a la prensa francesa para expresar los peligros que afronta la marca del rombo.

En su opinión, la compañía está muy vinculada a su país natal y el desplome de su mercado hace que se ponga en peligro su competitividad, haciéndose necesario recortes de gasto, costes y reestructuraciones. La sobrecapacidad de las marcas francesas es de sobre conocida, pero la reticencia a despidos en el país, hace que no puedan levantar cabeza para poder adecuarse a la caída de demanda.

La cúpula directiva llama a los sindicatos y Gobierno a negociar lo salarios y condiciones para poder evitar despidos masivos ya que no saben si el mercado a tocado fondo todavía._


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Que no preocupen que con las ayudas de rajoy ahora se van a vender coches como churros...


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Sep 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Nada mejor para volver en octubre que cerrar este viernes con Moody's; acaso se puede pedir más?



Si se puede pedir más... un muahahahaha clásico de los suyos xD


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Este fin de semana apunta maneras....Entre las manifestaciones y el concierto que me acabo de enterar que se ha organizado en Madrid , no tengo palabras....Varios artistas.... venidos de los andes ..de la talla de :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kwdchDH_yQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Cierren las posiciones , vienen los artistas populares de MV ....


http://www.nvivo.es/festivales/YouFest


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Crematorio a tope...

Gacelilla consumida al calor del QE3


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 8100 vto octubre. SL 8250 SP 7200
> 
> Me pueden las ansias...



Bajo el SL a 7900f aseguramos 200pipos 

Saludos...

PD: R3 deje correr las plusvis por el amor de lol!


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

*Full throttle!!*


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

No quiere caer el puto ibex....


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Ummm... Janus! No sé a usted, pero para mí Gamesa además de darme plusvis por sí misma... me está empezando a parecer el canario en la mina...


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Para el el gusten las emociones fuertes... el Ibex pudiera querer plantear igual a lomojó un HCH invertido... nos toy a los volumenes, échenle un ojo...


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.P le preguntaba si en los 7400 veia algo parecido a lo de los 6200 pero en sentido contrario, esto es, algunos leoncios posicionandose fuerte en el lado corto?
> 
> Pio y corto.
> 
> Sr.P el rs5 lleva un sistema diferente de traccion quatro que los modelos mas basicos, algo que les honra a lo de los aritos ciertamente, al cesar lo que es del cesar.



mola su nuevo avatar 
¿quién es?


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Sep 2012)

La verdad es que hoy esperaba mas sangre, en fin, la semana que viene veremos. Sera en octubre?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mola su nuevo avatar
> ¿quién es?



Tu no veías "l'escurçó negre", no?

A lo mejor te suena más de otra serie más hospitalaria y actual... 8:

Saludos...

Edito: La CdC está caida...? : La administra el inútil de calopez... ? ienso:


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mola su nuevo avatar
> ¿quién es?



Es el doctor house creo que la escena es de la vibora negra... creo que la serie sólo se emitió en autonomicas... tambien salia rowan atkinson (mr. bean)


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Para el el gusten las emociones fuertes... el Ibex pudiera querer plantear igual a lomojó un HCH invertido... nos toy a los volumenes, échenle un ojo...



En ello estamos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Es el doctor house creo que la escena es de la vibora negra...



Exijo el adelantamiento del pirata! 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bajo el SL a 7900f aseguramos 200pipos
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: R3 deje correr las plusvis por el amor de lol!



Me quema la pasta.... ya me la he gastado, largo DAX y saltó el SL ::


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

El SP se contiene, pero parece que el Dow no hace prisioneros...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Para el el gusten las emociones fuertes... el Ibex pudiera querer plantear igual a lomojó un HCH invertido... nos toy a los volumenes, échenle un ojo...





wetpiñata dijo:


> En ello estamos...







Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo el gráfico creo que lo llevarán al 7660, para luego subir otra vez y llenar el horno un poco más, lateralillo y tirarán de la cadena.



Bueno, de momento la cabeza del hchi la han dejado en 7675....Dammit!!! :


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Es el doctor house creo que la escena es de la vibora negra... creo que la serie sólo se emitió en autonomicas... tambien salia rowan atkinson (mr. bean)



a ver si lo pillo por youtube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Exijo el adelantamiento del pirata! 8:



A mandar


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fCNlXoFHceQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Los 1429 son punto de ignición completa


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Uy, uy, uy... que pillines... ya están otra vez con las


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Empiezo a cerrar algo... nos la quieren volver a hacer... y la gente no se anima. Así mejor coje la pasta y corre...


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ummm... Janus! No sé a usted, pero para mí Gamesa además de darme plusvis por sí misma... me está empezando a parecer el canario en la mina...



Tiene que superar los 1,80 porque ahora está en terreno peligroso. Si pierde los 1,62 se puede dar un buen paseo a la baja. Ese nivel es importante.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

operación anaconda...


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Cierro Advanced Micro Devices, un +4% en dos días que sabe a poco pero que bien está. Creo que se puede ir a tantear de nuevo los mínimos de la base del canal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Al loro que GT adv. Techs. ha quasi-cerrado el gap. 
EL que quiera paper-tradear que la observe bajo su propio riesgo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-359.html#post7310916


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro Advanced Micro Devices, un +4% en dos días que sabe a poco pero que bien está. Creo que se puede ir a tantear de nuevo los mínimos de la base del canal.



Moñas  .... y tal


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2012)

Deme 24 hrs. y le respondo, mañana quiero ir a la oficina a terminar de montar un servidor nuevo, así que de paso miro lo que me dicen las tripas de pescado y le digo lo que yo pienso al respecto.


Pd: Su sinceridad le honra, pero además, debería Ud. probar personalmente el RS5. Luego podemos seguir discutiendo. Conozco la fama de Audi en los años (¿décadas?) pasados, fama de coches con suspensión de gelatina, subviradores, etc. etc. Pero créame que ese trasto es un animal completamente distinto.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.P le preguntaba si en los 7400 veia algo parecido a lo de los 6200 pero en sentido contrario, esto es, algunos leoncios posicionandose fuerte en el lado corto?
> 
> Pio y corto.
> 
> Sr.P el rs5 lleva un sistema diferente de traccion quatro que los modelos mas basicos, algo que les honra a lo de los aritos ciertamente, al cesar lo que es del cesar.


----------



## sr.anus (28 Sep 2012)

Guano maximo, y el lunes racion doble, las imagenes de mañana daran las vuelta al mundo y eso no ayudara a nuestro chicharro

por cierto ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Disfruten del finde. porque...


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene que superar los 1,80 porque ahora está en terreno peligroso. Si pierde los 1,62 se puede dar un buen paseo a la baja. Ese nivel es importante.



...mientras no pierda el euro...


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Los señores del Stoxx me tienen bastante despistado, el día 25 hacemos el máximo desde el vencimiento, entonces los dos días siguientes compran y venden pero sin alejar el saldo del máximo y hoy finalmente han tirado de la cadena, esta vez de verdad, dejando un saldo máximo, el día 25, de unos 500.000 contratos de máximo en unos 6000 tristes contratos.

En el Ibex no hay nada que ver, no se mueve ni una mosca, parece que el capital huye de este índice como de la peste, aunque los que están se quedan como están.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Será en Octubre... vale... pero será exactamente el día uno??


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2012)

so..... parate


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="l" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/l.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/a.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/a.gif" border="0" ></a></center>


Culibex lamentable, no? Cuando podriamos descartar una vuelta a los 8x00, la perdida de los 7600?


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Ala... a esperar la rueda de prensa


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Sep 2012)

Guano en viernes terminal.

España al borde del rescate.

Todo hecho una mierda.

Pero...


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="l" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/l.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/a.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/a.gif" border="0" ></a></center>
> 
> 
> Culibex lamentable, no? Cuando podriamos descartar una vuelta a los 8x00, la perdida de los 7600?



Hostias, qué chulada :

Durante el finde le damos un repaso al IBEX y al mercado en general, porque hay cosas contradictorias en esta bajada. 

En los techos es muy difícil clavar el punto de giro, de ahí que durante estas semanas haya estado insistiendo en que era momento de ir deshaciendo posiciones. Aún así, personalmente de momento me inclino a pensar que todavía veremos un tirón al alza, aunque no me atrevo a decir si dará para alcanzar los máximos vistos estos días.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Deme 24 hrs. y le respondo, mañana quiero ir a la oficina a terminar de montar un servidor nuevo, así que de paso miro lo que me dicen las tripas de pescado y le digo lo que yo pienso al respecto.
> 
> 
> Pd: Su sinceridad le honra, pero además, debería Ud. probar personalmente el RS5. Luego podemos seguir discutiendo. Conozco la fama de Audi en los años (¿décadas?) pasados, fama de coches con suspensión de gelatina, subviradores, etc. etc. Pero créame que ese trasto es un animal completamente distinto.



aquí, maese si es tan amable

menuda robasta en el indice patrio


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

5 min para el informe mortal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 5 min para el informe mortal


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2012)

la chilindrinaaaa!!

ahora falta el de "fue sin querer queriendo" 

joer! somos algo viejunos, no? :´(


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2012)

IBERDROLA:







Como no, otro valor que se acercó muy mucho a la resistencia. Pese al recorte que hemos visto, sigue en la estructura alcista de estos meses. Independientemente de si vuelve para arriba, con la volatilidad que le han dado queda bastante claro que la zona 3,85 - 4,10 es de pull-back a la resistencia. Pinta muy mal en el medio plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Oliver Wyman estima las necesidades de capital de la banca en 59.300 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Vamoooooos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/348700-comentemos-resultados-de-auditoria-de-oliver-y-benji-quizir-wyman-5.html#post7314920


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamoooooos
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/348700-comentemos-resultados-de-auditoria-de-oliver-y-benji-quizir-wyman-5.html#post7314920



....les ha faltado el término "amigablemente"


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Han sacado al lumbreras. Esto pinta mal... Se puede ver como le han apagado puros en la cara para que salga...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Peponian sonico

Ahora viene Moodys y nos tira al barro de nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Creo que Goya resume bastante bien el momento:


http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/goya/goya.shootings-3-5-1808.jpg


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2012)

Bankia necesita 24.743MM€ y el resto de nacionalizadas 21.463MM€... barato, barato... )


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

No tengo palabras con Pepe Luí :XX::XX::XX:

*Al cierre. Que acabe la mala semana de una vez ¡por favor!*

y acompaña esta foto


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

Hago un simple analisis....50000 mill a una media de 200000 eu de media por cada hipoteca da para solo 250000 zulos, que cada uno juzgue la cifra y eso olvidandonos de los creditos a los ayuntamientos y a los promotores. En serio se creen que solo van a dar problemas 250000 zulos cuando hemos visto años que se construian mas de doble de esas viviendas en un solo año???


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 5 min para el informe mortal



quieres decir el informe de la risa


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

: los bancos usaran parte de su pasivo y parte del dinero lo sacaran de ahi....vamos que los propios posedores de pasivos del banco o caja se coman parte del marron


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No tengo palabras con Pepe Luí :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> *Al cierre. Que acabe la mala semana de una vez ¡por favor!*
> 
> y acompaña esta foto



no me creía lo del gato y me ha hecho usted entrar ... y :ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me creía lo del gato y me ha hecho usted entrar ... y :ouch:



No se quejen si han puesto los gatos de moda...


Pero vamos a lo que importa: los mericanos se lo tragan o no se lo tragan?


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

De momento vamos razobablemente bien. Me quedan 5 minis a precio de entrada: 46 y 48. Los dejaré hasta las nueve y ya lo voy viendo...


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


Vaya risa 25000 millones para un balance de 300000 mill


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="l" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/l.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/a.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0349/a.gif" border="0" ></a></center>
> 
> 
> Culibex lamentable, no? Cuando podriamos descartar una vuelta a los 8x00, la perdida de los 7600?



Pssst, psst ¿a esos murciélagos no les falta algo muy característico del hilo? ::


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Diga usted que si, mientras la mujer no firme los papeles del divorcio no estara a salvo. Mucha suerte.



Chinito es usted un gafe, coño... 

:XX: :XX:

Al final creí que lo arreglaba todo esta tarde... y resulta que tiene que quedar para la semana que viene. El asunto es el que comenté ayer a cuenta de los gráficos de Claca...


----------



## ponzi (28 Sep 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=BKIA:SM

Bankia se pule 2400 mill al año exclusivamente en nominas


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Sinceramente... estoy más perdido que Tarzán en la NASA...


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Moñas  .... y tal



Necesito costear el bunker para soportar la guerra civil en España.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pssst, psst ¿a esos murciélagos no les falta algo muy característico del hilo? ::



Boobies?????


Spoiler


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Piratón, eres un guanoso .... Te he visto.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Moodys va para el fin de fiesta?


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Nada señores, ya está todo arreglado. Son necesarias cuatro perras y un gato para pagar los pufos de la banca. El gato ya lo tenemos y los perros abundan al igual que los homeless.

Más en serio, ahora sí que España está en proceso de joderse a base de bien. Olyver dice que el escenario más adverso hasta 2014 es aquel que supone que la vivienda apenas baja en los próximos dos años ni que el paro pasa del 28% en ese periodo.
Es decir, han suavizado las medidas que realmente disparan la morosidad y que de verdad hacen daño a la banca.

Tampoco he visto si han metido en la "olla mágica" la calificación credicitica de los bancos ni del país. Espero que hayan considerado bono basura y menos que eso. Es todo un fake ya que es una ecuación no lineal e indeterminista.

Va a ser peor.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Ole, ole


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Del maestro Kunk:

Por ejemplo, si *compras y vendes a la vez un futuro a largo plazo*, al cabo de unos meses una de las dos patas de la operación estará palmando una burrada de pasta, la misma que gana la otra pata. *Antes de fin de año consolidas las pérdidas de la pata que pierde mediante un rollover a un plazo similar, y a reducir la base del IRPF*. Al año siguiente realizas las ganancias de la pata que gana, ya como plusvalía irregular, y a ingresar pasta pagando solo el 27% máximo.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Bueno señores, pues hasta aquí hemos llegado, no ha sido mal día, pero hay que seguir currando... Buen finde a todos, todos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Del maestro Kunk:
> 
> Por ejemplo, si *compras y vendes a la vez un futuro a largo plazo*, al cabo de unos meses una de las dos patas de la operación estará palmando una burrada de pasta, la misma que gana la otra pata. *Antes de fin de año consolidas las pérdidas de la pata que pierde mediante un rollover a un plazo similar, y a reducir la base del IRPF*. Al año siguiente realizas las ganancias de la pata que gana, ya como plusvalía irregular, y a ingresar pasta pagando solo el 27% máximo.



¿Esto es para trampear lo de las plusvis al primer año?


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esto es para trampear lo de las plusvis al primer año?



Así parece. Para los de IRPF alto puede ser interesante ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Cuando era lo de moooooody's?


----------



## Kenpachi (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando era lo de moooooody's?



Supuestamente a finales de septiembre, y el lunes ya es 1 de octubre.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Esta noche, tras el cierre usano, la lian parda


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Ahora cuidado los largos.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

La cosa va así: hoy a las 22:10 hora española Moody's nos devuelve a la categoría de país en desarrollo. 

El Domingo a mediodía (o primera hora de la tarde), su excelencia el Presidente del Gobierno, ante el cristo montado y ante el miedo de lo que pase con la apertura de los mercados, pide el rescate argumentando que ya casi es como si estuviera pedido, porque complimos todos los requisitos (y más incluso, oyes...) y en realidad ya es como si nos hubieran dado el dinero. Vamos que no pasa nada...

El mismo Domingo por la parte, un alemán sale diciendo "que te lo has creído Marianín".

El Domingo a la coche conocemos la triste noticia de que su Excelencia el presidente de Venezuela ha fallecido de un ataque compulsivo de risa. Y que a la señorita botox se le han saltado los puntos que le sujetan la piel sobrante detrás de las orejas.

A partir del lunes a la mañana y durante los próximos 5 años, los residentes en españa sentirán al levantarse un ligero escozor allí donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

¿Moodys de mi vida?


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2012)

Oh! un teletipo! al presidente chino, juan-txu-lín, le han tenido que comprar una faja ortopédica para sujetar su hernia inginal. Se desconocen los motivos que han ocasionado ese deterioro repentino de su salud.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

FranR, postee que le reporto. 
Deje el pvto chat!


----------



## FranR (28 Sep 2012)




----------



## FranR (28 Sep 2012)

Se va a liar....no separen los ojillos de USA


----------



## torrefacto (28 Sep 2012)

Ibex hundiendose el lunes en 3, 2, 1 ..........


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio para momento histórico.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

No golpeen con los codos...


----------



## Kenpachi (28 Sep 2012)

En cualquier caso viendo la evolución del Euro/Dolar en las últimas horas, creo que todo el mundo ha descontado ya la calificación de la deuda del Reino de España como bono basura.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se va a liar....no separen los ojillos de USA



Explayese,....:::


----------



## FranR (28 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se va a liar....no separen los ojillos de USA



Han montado una figura desde las 21.33 en murciélago







::


----------



## FranR (28 Sep 2012)

VAAAAAAAAAAAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


Pero si están metiendo dinamita para meterle 10 puntos de un tirón.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han montado una figura desde las 21.33 en murciélago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Los 7600 IBEX y si se pone más complejo los 7500 se puede ver relativamente muy muy pronto. Vean el timeframe de horas.

Un valiente podría quedarse corto en IBEX durante el fin de semana.


----------



## juanfer (28 Sep 2012)

Yo creo que si hay rescate sera la semana que viene cuando hacen el Madrid-Barça.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2012)

Se hace larga la espera


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

Tienen que currarse una vela muy que muy mamporrera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que si hay rescate sera la semana que viene cuando hacen el Madrid-Barça.



Y como gane el madrid se independiza cataluña ::


----------



## FranR (28 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienen que currarse una vela muy que muy mamporrera...



Vela del Eur/dol.....

Esconden algo ZUZ MUELAS


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vela del Eur/dol.....
> 
> Esconden algo ZUZ MUELAS



Van a subirlo, el euro


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

Vamos moodyssss


----------



## juanfer (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y como gane el madrid se independiza cataluña ::



Cuando se independice cataluña el barça jugara siempre la champions


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Sep 2012)

Buenas noches.

No es mi hora, pero me apunto. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="d" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/d.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="y" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/y.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="s" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/s.gif" border="0" ></a></center>

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="d" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/d.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="y" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/y.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="s" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/s.gif" border="0" ></a></center>


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="d" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/d.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="y" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/y.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="s" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0154/s.gif" border="0" ></a></center>
> 
> <center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="d" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/d.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="y" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/y.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="s" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0136/s.gif" border="0" ></a></center>



Pirata, para navidad puedo pedirle unos dibujitos de estos??

Molan un montón.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se hace larga la espera



*I was here*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Sep 2012)

Estos son para colorear con el niño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="d" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/d.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="y" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/y.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="s" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/s.gif" border="0" ></a><br><br><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/a.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="b" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/b.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="r" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/r.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="n" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/n.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="!" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/!.gif" border="0" ></a></center>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="p" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/p.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="u" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/u.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="b" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/b.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="l" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/l.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="i" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/i.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/a.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="l" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/l.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a><br><br><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="y" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/y.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="a" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/a.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="!" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/!.gif" border="0" ></a></center>


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Sep 2012)

¡que bueno!

Moody's - credit ratings, research, tools and analysis for the global capital markets

No dicen nada...


----------



## maestro bebedor (28 Sep 2012)

esto aporta algo??

Publicidad - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (28 Sep 2012)

No, si al final nos comemos un pwned....


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2012)

Yo creo que mantienen con perspectiva negativa.

También creo que el gobierno quiere llegar como sea a las elecciones y no lo va a conseguir.


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog

Fake again!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog
> 
> Fake again!



Lo que no entiendo es a quien cohones quieren engañar. No se lo creen ellos, ni Wolfie ni Angie, hasta mi la coña de que les iría mejor al SAN y BBVA con un escenario "supermalodelamuerte" me ha chirriado.

Esto es un puto cachondeo, y si no fuese porque está el sufrimiento de personas por media, me haría hasta gracia. Esto no puede acabar bien.


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es a quien cohones quieren engañar. No se lo creen ellos, ni Wolfie ni Angie, hasta mi la coña de que les iría mejor al SAN y BBVA con un escenario "supermalodelamuerte" me ha chirriado.
> 
> Esto es un puto cachondeo, y si no fuese porque está el sufrimiento de personas por media, me haría hasta gracia. Esto no puede acabar bien.



Quedo impresionado por la nota de prensa de nuestro Banco de España:

En el análisis han participado expertos independientes (consultores, auditores y valoradores inmobiliarios), así como el Banco de España y el Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad. En el desarrollo del ejercicio se han analizado, mediante los oportunos muestreos, 36 millones de préstamos y ocho millones de garantías, usando para ello las bases de datos disponibles tanto en las entidades incluidas en el proceso como en el Banco de España.

Seis valoradoras inmobiliarias –tres nacionales y tres internacionales- han realizado 1,7 millones de tasaciones automáticas de viviendas y de más de 8.000 activos singulares. La calidad de los datos usados en este ejercicio ha sido verificada por más de 400 auditores de las cuatro firmas líderes del sector en España, analizando más de 115.000 operaciones. El proceso se ha beneficiado, además, de la supervisión de la Comisión Europea, el Banco Central Europeo, la Autoridad Bancaria Europea y el Fondo Monetario Internacional.

Y todo para llegar a la *cifra mágica ya prevista*.


----------



## Janus (28 Sep 2012)

Amigo pirata, ganan tiempo. Eso es a lo que aspiran, cuando los alemanes y franceses consigan salirse por completo de sus inversiones privadas y públicas en España .... llegará el "ahí te quedas". Ese es el motivo por el que seguirán vendiendo bonos tensionando la prima (salvo que el BCE se lo coma, mira que eso sorprendería) y por el que seguirá habiendo una estampida gigante de capitales.

Para deleite del foro, se dan las mejores condiciones para que el IBEX se vaya a 4000.
Para subir hace falta flujo de dinero y tiene que ser internacional por cojones. De eso no hay ni se les espera. *Ibex 4000*.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo pirata, *ganan tiempo*. Eso es a lo que aspiran, cuando los alemanes y franceses consigan salirse por completo de sus inversiones privadas y públicas en España .... llegará el "ahí te quedas". Ese es el motivo por el que seguirán vendiendo bonos tensionando la prima (salvo que el BCE se lo coma, mira que eso sorprendería) y por el que seguirá habiendo una estampida gigante de capitales.
> 
> Para deleite del foro, se dan las mejores condiciones para que el IBEX se vaya a 4000.
> Para subir hace falta flujo de dinero y tiene que ser internacional por cojones. De eso no hay ni se les espera. *Ibex 4000*.




Vamos, que los alemanes y franchutes participan en la pantomima, ¿no? Por lo que si Rajao no suelta una chorrada, este finde saldrá Angie y el Fran diciendo que España esta haciendo los deberes y tal. En fin. ::


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos, que los alemanes y franchutes participan en la pantomima, ¿no? Por lo que si Rajao no suelta una chorrada, este finde saldrá Angie y el Fran diciendo que España esta haciendo los deberes y tal. En fin. ::



Has visto alguna vez que donde hay patrón mande marinero?.
Has visto alguna vez que en una casa mande el vecino?.
Has visto al dueño de un hogar que cocine y la chacha esté sentada a la mesa?.
Has visto alguna vez que el subordinado dicte el plan al jefe?.

España hace ya años que perdió su papel. Ahora lo que toca es recoger la mierda propia y ser expulsados del club.

En poco se va a quedar la destrucción de valor que ha realizado Angel Ron comparado con lo que está haciendo RameroJoy en España. Claro que el PIB va a subir. Lo bajan de 100 a 80 y luego lo suben a 81 y con trampas. Acto seguido legiones de bobones saldrán con sus brotes verdes y el que lo peor ya pasó.
Amigo, esto es España y está lleno de españoles. Los ingredientes perfectos para tener un desaguisado.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Buenos días, lectura no apta mientras desayunan

Necesitamos el lpiz rojo, ya - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Sep 2012)

Buenos días,

Voy a por los cereales


----------



## Kenpachi (29 Sep 2012)

¿Se sabe algo de Moody's?


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Sep 2012)

Nunca pense que el mes de las risas iba a dar para tanto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/347934-hilo-presupuestos-generales-del-2-013-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/348700-comentemos-resultados-de-auditoria-de-oliver-y-benji-quizir-wyman.html

Descojonamiento general. ya veremos lo que opinan los mercados el lunes.


----------



## gamba (29 Sep 2012)

Pero esto que es, vengo de poner el arroz al horno y el hilo en segunda página? Una perlita de los PGE, el ratio deuda PIB sobrepasá el 90%, eso si que va a ser una risa.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Pero esto que es, vengo de poner el arroz al horno y el hilo en segunda página? Una perlita de los PGE, el ratio deuda PIB sobrepasá el 90%, eso si que va a ser una risa.



Un consejo: Avisar a los que tengan inversiones directas o indirectas en deuda publica. Igual que hace unos meses dije que los bonos y letras del estado no corrian peligro inminente ahora mismo no es el momento de hacer experimentos.


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un consejo: Avisar a los que tengan inversiones directas o indirectas en deuda publica. Igual que hace unos meses dije que los bonos y letras del estado no corrian peligro inminente ahora mismo no es el momento de hacer experimentos.



pero no hemos quedado que para la deuda si que hay dinero? también lo dijo aquí Mas, que lo unico seguro es que Cat pagaría a sus acreedores, no hay nada que temer, no?


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> pero no hemos quedado que para la deuda si que hay dinero? también lo dijo aquí Mas, que lo unico seguro es que Cat pagaría a sus acreedores, no hay nada que temer, no?



El riesgo que quiera asumir cada uno es cosa suya.Esas inversiones con "el escenario actual" en mi rango de riesgo no cuadran. No doy el perfil.


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2012)

Los del SAN son unos cracks, en serio, van a liquidar otra emisión de convertibles. El precio de la conversión es de nada menos que 12,96 euros cuando la acción está a... 5,80. Es decir, los bonistas han perdido el 55% del principal... ya pueden haber cobrado buenos intereses, ya...

No hay suficientes escopetas en España...


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El riesgo que quiera asumir cada uno es cosa suya.Esas inversiones con "el escenario actual" en mi rango de riesgo no cuadran. No doy el perfil.



tengo un compañero de curro que tiene sus 60K€ ahorrados metidos en bonos patrióticos, y tan feliz. Alguna vez le he dicho que con la situacion actual, le van a dar un cacho de montseny como pago de sus bonos


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los del SAN son unos cracks, en serio, van a liquidar otra emisión de convertibles. El precio de la conversión es de nada menos que 12,96 euros cuando la acción está a... 5,80. Es decir, los bonistas han perdido el 55% del principal... ya pueden haber cobrado buenos intereses, ya...
> 
> No hay suficientes escopetas en España...



eso quiere decir que compraron a 12 y pico y les devuelven una acción a pelo de 5,8? lo he entendido bien?


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

IBEX, analizando el rebote:







Tenemos algunas posibles simetrías de subida y recorte, que no dejarían de evidenciar que el precio puede digerir la corrección. La zona a vigilar, clara en el gráfico. Es muy importante que vaya frenando al acercarse a ella, de cara a considerar la salud de todo el movimiento alcista. 

La estructura de corto plazo es bajista con el segundo activado, anulándose sobre los 7.800. Por ahora, todo parece indiciar que quedaría algo más de recorte hasta alcanzar casi los 7.600.

El techo que se ha formado hasta ahora tiene poca entidad, aunque eso no es impedimento alguno para darlo por valido, pero de momento no veo nada roto y es probable que el objetivo alcista de fondo siga ejerciendo fuerza durante las próximas semanas. Eso sí, para los próximos meses veo muy probable una visita a los 6.900 - 6.800, y ese podría ser el objetivo si las referencias señaladas ceden como si nada durante las próximas sesiones. Sobre esto me gustaría señalar como es el mercado, que justo nos pone nerviosos cuando la mayoría de valores han recortado un 10% y, en cambio, en los 8.200 todo el mundo estaba tranquilo cuando los precios chocaban contra la resistencia día sí día también (y no insistí poco que tocaba vender, con varios gráficos de ejemplo).

Buen finde :


----------



## paulistano (29 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> eso quiere decir que compraron a 12 y pico y les devuelven una acción a pelo de 5,8? lo he entendido bien?



asi es....muy grave.

Les consuela el hecho de que han cobraro intereses.....pero aun asi pierden cerca del 35% de la himbersion


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los del SAN son unos cracks, en serio, van a liquidar otra emisión de convertibles. El precio de la conversión es de nada menos que 12,96 euros cuando la acción está a... 5,80. Es decir, los bonistas han perdido el 55% del principal... ya pueden haber cobrado buenos intereses, ya...
> 
> No hay suficientes escopetas en España...



El problema no es ese. Al fin y al cabo es la materialización de un riesgo de pérdida que es consustancial a cualquier inversión.

El verdadero pecado es que volverán a lanzar nuevas emisiones y los inversores volverán a caer como chinos.

El SAN y sus emisiones existen porque queremos que existan. Mientras que haya tontos ......... habrá timadores.

Es el mismo motivo por el que RameroJoy está gobernando (y antes lo hizo ZijoPuta). Se les ha votado y el quid está en por qué se les ha votado. No creo que nadie haya obligado a hacerlo a punta de pistola. Es esa propia naturaleza humana por la que hay clases sociales, hay diferencias, hay triunfadores y fracasados .......... y hay gente condenada al margen de sus capacidades.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un consejo: Avisar a los que tengan inversiones directas o indirectas en deuda publica. Igual que hace unos meses dije que los bonos y letras del estado no corrian peligro inminente ahora mismo no es el momento de hacer experimentos.



Desde hace unos días he notado un cambio muy importante en tus mensajes.

Desde hoy mismo, te nombro *Apóstol del Guano* y te reservo sitio a mi derecha.

Vas a ver cosas que nunca imaginaste. 8:


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, analizando el rebote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí está la trampa de los que llegan tarde o se perdieron el movimiento anterior. Hay riesgo de entrar en 7600 y que en vez de rebotar .... baje a 7200. Para eso están los stops, es muy peligros esperar y aguantar dentro.

Después si llega a los 7200 se estará en la misma situación y quien protege de equivocarse arrastrando una importante pérdida económica .... serán nuevamente los stops.

Vamos que es lo de todos los días.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

FERROVIAL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2012-mes-del-juicio-final-99.html#post6459981







Aguantó el soporte y ha logrado reestructurarse al alza. Es un valor que desprende potencial en el medio plazo, pero ahora ya vemos que, como el mercado en general, ha alcanzado una zona de resistencia muy dura. Vale la pena vigilarlo con calma, para cuando las bolsas hayan purgado sus miserias ver si sigue presentando buena cara.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí está la trampa de los que llegan tarde o se perdieron el movimiento anterior. Hay riesgo de entrar en 7600 y que en vez de rebotar .... baje a 7200. Para eso están los stops, es muy peligros esperar y aguantar dentro.
> 
> Después si llega a los 7200 se estará en la misma situación y quien protege de equivocarse arrastrando una importante pérdida económica .... serán nuevamente los stops.
> 
> Vamos que es lo de todos los días.



Tal y como lo veo yo, si pierde esa zona, el deterioro sería mucho, no tanto para considerar un gran recorrido para abajo (que creo que eventualmente se dará de todos modos), sino a la hora de pensar en volver a la zona de máximos o hasta superarlos.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

Ya que estoy por aquí... ¿Alguien quiere revisar algún valor en particular? Venga, antes de la siesta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

Estas loco Claca, mu loco. Para que preguntas eso? ::


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ya que estoy por aquí... ¿Alguien quiere revisar algún valor en particular? Venga, antes de la siesta.



aprovecho: como ves repsol?


----------



## Venganza (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ya que estoy por aquí... ¿Alguien quiere revisar algún valor en particular? Venga, antes de la siesta.



Hace unos dias que vengo vigilando al Popular , me parece ver soporte sobre los 1.70.

Estaria fantastico que un experto como tu le hicieras un analisis


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ya que estoy por aquí... ¿Alguien quiere revisar algún valor en particular? Venga, antes de la siesta.



Deja la siesta y vente a la manifa. Te necesitamos 8::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (29 Sep 2012)

Tengo compromisoineludible de 6 a 8.....a las 8:30 estare por alli...no hagais nada sin mi! Sed buenossss


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> tengo un compañero de curro que tiene sus 60K€ ahorrados metidos en bonos patrióticos, y tan feliz. Alguna vez le he dicho que con la situacion actual, le van a dar un cacho de montseny como pago de sus bonos



Pon en google morinvest sicav bbva, bajate el folleto en pdf y se lo envias a tu amigo. Acto seguido le preguntas que % del patrimonio de Koplovich esta en deuda publica española asi como en bonos patrioticos y que lo compare con el % de su patrimonio que esta en bonos patrioticos.

Te adjunto la ficha de bme

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/asp/empresas/fichavalor.asp?id=esp&isin=ES0164641039


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Deja la siesta y vente a la manifa. Te necesitamos 8::fiufiu:





paulistano dijo:


> Tengo compromisoineludible de 6 a 8.....a las 8:30 estare por alli...no hagais nada sin mi! Sed buenossss



ánimo y no os dejéis dar hostias coño!


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desde hace unos días he notado un cambio muy importante en tus mensajes.
> 
> Desde hoy mismo, te nombro *Apóstol del Guano* y te reservo sitio a mi derecha.
> 
> Vas a ver cosas que nunca imaginaste. 8:



Un honor mi general . Las dudas que tenia sobre el gobierno dia a dia se estan haciendo realidad incluso estan superando mis previsiones mas pesimistas.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un honor mi general . Las dudas que tenia sobre el gobierno dia a dia se estan haciendo realidad incluso estan superando mis previsiones mas pesimistas.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Te salvarás, todavía tenemos hueco.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> aprovecho: como ves repsol?



REPSOL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-303.html#post7012619







Ha alcanzado los objetivos comentados y, como no, la zona de resistencia. Es un valor que acumulaba una sobreventa enorme, así que la potente reacción al alza no ha sido ningún gesto descabellado. Ahora vemos en perspectiva que toda la subida podría quedar en un pull-back si no hay continuidad en el rebote. Por debajo de los 17,15 tiene mucho peligro, y hablando de un precio al que le han pegado sacudidas importantes, en el corto plazo se pueden ver arreones al alza y a la baja sin que el guión cambie ni una coma.

Si el techo de mercado no se ha consolidado es un precio que todavía podrá subir, pero con los deberes hechos no vale la pena arriesgarse. Tiene una pinta espantosa y es uno de los más firmes candidatos al guaneo para los próximos meses.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Deja la siesta y vente a la manifa. Te necesitamos 8::fiufiu:



A menos que pueda teletransportarme, está difícil, a parte que llevo unos días más enfermo de lo habitual, por lo que no estoy para meterme en grandes melées...

Mucho ánimo a todos los que asistáis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A menos que pueda teletransportarme, está difícil, a parte que llevo unos días más enfermo de lo habitual, por lo que no estoy para meterme en grandes melées...
> 
> Mucho ánimo a todos los que asistáis



Cuídate maestro!


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> REPSOL:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-303.html#post7012619
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, me metí en 16 y creo que metí la pata por ir de novato


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pon en google morinvest sicav bbva, bajate el folleto en pdf y se lo envias a tu amigo. Acto seguido le preguntas que % del patrimonio de Koplovich esta en deuda publica española asi como en bonos patrioticos y que lo compare con el % de su patrimonio que esta en bonos patrioticos.
> 
> Te adjunto la ficha de bme
> 
> Mercado Alernativo Burstil (MAB): Ficha de MORINVEST



el de mi compañero es del 100%


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Sep 2012)

Dificil acertar los proximos movimientos del IBEX y mucho menos el suelo. Lo digo por una razon, estamos en un escenario economico inedito en España, y ni cuento en Europa.

El lunes van a hablar los mercados de dos asuntos muy importantes, por un lado del test a los bancos, que por lo que parece no se cree nadie, asi que en teoria les toca bajar, peeero si ellos mismos se ponen de acuerdo para comprar todo el papel que salga, pues nos podemos encontar con un subidon en la banca.

Por otro lado tenemos tema presupuestos, que no cumple lo pactado con Europa ni de lejos, y el deficit se acentua a la vez que el estado se endeuda un poquito mas. Esto es mas dificil de tapar y puede que a los mercados el lunes no les siente nada bien que los recortes sean el chocolate del loro. Peeero puede que nos den un balon de oxigeno porque todavia no estan lo suficientemente preparados para el rescate o porque Los usanos tiran de todas las bolsas en general a un mes de sus elecciones.

En un escenario normal tocaria subir, pero siendo octubre, el mes tochovistico por excelencia, y sabiendo que los cortos estan prohibidos, por algo sera, yo apuesto un mes de correciones a la baja, siendo nuestro techo los miticos 8200, no veremos los 8600, y siendo nuestro suelo..... dificil pero me aventuro.

Primera parada 7800, ya perforados, creo que esta semana haremos un lateral entre los 7800 y los 7600, muy ajustado. Mas tarde ligeras subidas y bajadas que nos mantendran 500 puntos arriba o abajo, pero ni por encima de los 8000, ni nunca por debajo de los 7200, los americanos no nos van a permitir hundirnos hasta pasado noviembre.

En diciembre va a tocar la madre de todas las fiestas, ese mes y el siguiente si va a ser el mes de la risa, de la risa floja, porque perfectamente podemos irnos a los januanistas 4000 points en el IBEX.

Un punto y a parte, a finales de enero espero el ataque definitivo a Iran. 

Concreto, entre el 20 de enero y el 10 de febrero del 2013.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> el de mi compañero es del 100%



Esa es la diferencia entre un ciudadano de a pie y un inversor especializado,los segundos diversifican sus inversiones y miden sus riesgos. Tu enviale el pdf , si sigue pensando lo mismo es un caso perdido


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dificil acertar los proximos movimientos del IBEX y mucho menos el suelo. Lo digo por una razon, estamos en un escenario economico inedito en España, y ni cuento en Europa.
> 
> El lunes van a hablar los mercados de dos asuntos muy importantes, por un lado del test a los bancos, que por lo que parece no se cree nadie, asi que en teoria les toca bajar, peeero si ellos mismos se ponen de acuerdo para comprar todo el papel que salga, pues nos podemos encontar con un subidon en la banca.
> 
> ...



en serio pensais que se puede ir a los 4000? si ello sucediera, no significaría que todas las empresas del ibex estarian prácicamente en quiebra?


----------



## Sipanha (29 Sep 2012)

Cuídate mucho Claca.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A menos que pueda teletransportarme, está difícil, a parte que llevo unos días más enfermo de lo habitual, por lo que no estoy para meterme en grandes melées...
> 
> Mucho ánimo a todos los que asistáis



Cuidate figura!!!


----------



## IzsI (29 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un consejo: Avisar a los que tengan inversiones directas o indirectas en deuda publica. Igual que hace unos meses dije que los bonos y letras del estado no corrian peligro inminente ahora mismo no es el momento de hacer experimentos.



Me animo a preguntar una duda tras ver su mensaje ponzi, un familiar anda preocupado últimamente tras comprobar que su plan de pensiones está invertido totalmente en deuda pública española (vamos como la mayoría) y ha estado mirando en su banco y le ofrecen cambiarlo a otro plan que invierte más del 90% en el Eurostoxx, ¿le recomiendo que realize el cambio?

decir también que hablamos a largo plazo un mínimo de 10 años (y a saber cual sea la edad de jubilación dentro de 10 años...) es autónomo y no podría liquidarlo por ahora.

La verdad es que se asustó cuando le dije que en Grecia a los planes de pensiones privados de particulares le hicieron una quita hasta del 70% :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> Me animo a preguntar una duda tras ver su mensaje ponzi, un familiar anda preocupado últimamente tras comprobar que su plan de pensiones está invertido totalmente en deuda pública española (vamos como la mayoría) y ha estado mirando en su banco y le ofrecen cambiarlo a otro plan que invierte más del 90% en el Eurostoxx, ¿le recomiendo que realize el cambio?
> 
> decir también que hablamos a largo plazo un mínimo de 10 años (y a saber cual sea la edad de jubilación dentro de 10 años...) es autónomo y no podría liquidarlo por ahora.
> 
> La verdad es que se asustó cuando le dije que en Grecia a los planes de pensiones privados de particulares le hicieron una quita hasta del 70% :ouch:



Que lo pase a Bestinver, es de los pocos que me fio. Son gente honesta.Puede elegir entre monetarios a cp de paises de alta calidad y de buenas empresas.(Alemania y suiza fundamentalmente) meterlo en rv (alemania suiza holanda e italia) o un mix de ambas. Por temas fiscales este año me abrire uno con ellos.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2012)

pobres gacelillas :

servidor a recibido una leccion de umilda , pero esta contento porque el error a sucedido porque tenia el ego infladisimo o porque tenia la mente nublada , servidor a llegado a saber ya el 99% de lo que hay que saber sobre las borsas :rolleye:

veia un hch pero el maximo de la cabeza sencillamente hacia imposible un hch con la clavicular pasando por 7790 :ouch:

lo de creerme como dios y por lo mismo no ver el riesgo ya me a pasado unas 3 veces o asi , pero en las anteriores veces pense que el error se debia a que aun me faltaba coñocimiento y asi era , en esta ocasion lo sabia y lo veia todo , tengo al ibex bajo cerco ::

voy a dedicarme mucho mas al tema bolsa y menos a postear porque servidor tiene que jubilarse ya .

dejo una prediccion para los que tengan FED el ibex se va a los 5300 o 4800 para la quincena de diciembre aprox , apuesto mas por el 4800


----------



## J-Z (29 Sep 2012)

Animo jato en nada te vemos dando cursillos como pepe lui carpatos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor a recibido una leccion de umilda , pero esta contento porque el error a sucedido porque tenia el ego infladisimo o porque tenia la mente nublada , *servidor a llegado a saber ya el 99% de lo que hay que saber sobre las borsas *:rolleye:



Por desgracia y según parece, ese 1% restante ha sido suficiente para meterle un palo por el culo esta semana, Maestro.

Cuídese y no lo pase mal: recuerde que en mindtrading no se pierde platita, así que no se agobie ::


----------



## Kenpachi (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas :
> 
> servidor a recibido una leccion de umilda , pero esta contento porque el error a sucedido porque tenia el ego infladisimo o porque tenia la mente nublada , servidor a llegado a saber ya el 99% de lo que hay que saber sobre las borsas :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Pruebe a usar el excell en su operativa. Parece una tonteria pero en muchas ocasiones ayuda bastante a medir el riesgo. Toda mi operativa la estoy centrado en analisis del riesgo y la rentabilidad y siempre asumiendo que los cisnes negros estan a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> en serio pensais que se puede ir a los 4000? si ello sucediera, no significaría que todas las empresas del ibex estarian prácicamente en quiebra?



Existe la posibilidad....::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2012)

tengo el ibex bajo cerco , el error se produjo por una cuestion psicologica , el ibex antes del guanazo ira hasta su objetivo y luego por fin el BIG GUANO largamente esperado :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas :
> 
> servidor a recibido una leccion de umilda ,
> 
> ...




Eso le pasó por ir en contra de la despiadada estrategia de Guybrush_Threepwood. No habrá piedad con los que se opongan a su conosimiento.

edit: LOL


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2012)

Manifestación Granada:
(200 pax a lo sumo)

"Emilio Botín, vamos a por ti"
"Botín ******* trabaja de peón"
"Contra los recortes, lucha popular"

El movimiento en Granada está tomado por la perraflautada, una lástima.

El enemigo es otro.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A menos que pueda teletransportarme, está difícil, a parte que llevo unos días más enfermo de lo habitual, por lo que no estoy para meterme en grandes melées...
> 
> Mucho ánimo a todos los que asistáis



cuidate mucho, colega

PD: Silenciosa posteale las tetas al chaval que está enfermo


----------



## rbotic statistics (29 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Amigos de la bajada al infierno que nunca llega...
> 
> Veis probable que el IBEX supere el místico 8.100 esta misma semana?
> 
> S2s



Y esa misma semana se alcanzó el místico 8.100
pero la vuelta de lo días negros nos llevó de nuevo al místico 7.700

Volvemos a iniciar la senda alcista, pese a los amigos de la bajada a los infiernos agolpados en este Foro...

Posteo poco en burbuja.info... 

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Y esa misma semana se alcanzó el místico 8.100
> pero la vuelta de lo días negros nos llevó de nuevo al místico 7.700
> 
> Volvemos a iniciar la senda alcista, pese a los amigos de la bajada a los infiernos agolpados en este Foro...
> ...



por el amor de lol :ouch:


----------



## FranR (29 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Posteo poco en burbuja.info...
> 
> S2s



Y usted no se imagina lo que se lo agradecemos


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2012)

_Magnificent_.... otro Grande de España ::

Pase, pase, póngase cómodo... ya le echábamos de menos.

¿Dígame, qué tal por la nebulosa de Orión? Le dió recuerdos de mi parte al Caballero de la Rosa ? :XX:



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Y esa misma semana se alcanzó el místico 8.100
> pero la vuelta de lo días negros nos llevó de nuevo al místico 7.700
> 
> Volvemos a iniciar la senda alcista, pese a los amigos de la bajada a los infiernos agolpados en este Foro...
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2012)

Esto es damasie pal bodi que deci el sr.P, si es que mi memoria no me falla

Un abrazo y muchos animos para Claca, que la salud es lo primero.

MV no nos abandones macho, yo sin ti no soy nada.
RS planta un mapa de los tuyos.
4000 o 5000 que mas, si nos da igual.
El de bestinver lo ultimo que le oi es que en españa estamos en una oportunidad ounica de comprar alcista. Yo no digo nada, que luego to se sabe.

Macallan para todos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y usted no se imagina lo que se lo agradecemos



Y a mi me decian secante...


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2012)

Claca, cuídate .... que tienes un solo día para hacerlo ya que mañana domingo de madrugada empieza el festival.

Jato, creo que parte de lo que has tenido que dar al mercado, lo he ganado yo en neto. Me sabe un poco amargo pero irás aprendiendo. Cantar las operaciones es lo que tiene, que a uno se le ve el plumero. ¿no serás de los que dices que has cerrado la posición pero en el fondo no quieres reconocer pérdidas y la has dejado abierta?.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Claca, cuídate .... que tienes un solo día para hacerlo ya que mañana domingo de madrugada empieza el festival.
> 
> Jato, creo que parte de lo que has tenido que dar al mercado, lo he ganado yo en neto. Me sabe un poco amargo pero irás aprendiendo. Cantar las operaciones es lo que tiene, que a uno se le ve el plumero. ¿no serás de los que dices que has cerrado la posición pero en el fondo no quieres reconocer pérdidas y la has dejado abierta?.



ya sabia a donde hibamos , pero saberlo me volvio loco :ouch:

solo digo HCH y HCHi :rolleye:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2012)

Qué decepción sr. Chinazo... tanta letra en sus posts y ni un solo anuncio de BIEMDABELIU...

Pd: Si se puede pedir, yo pido una historieta suya 
Pd2: Por aportar algo 0-0 en el Pizjuan...


----------



## Sipanha (29 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas :
> 
> servidor a recibido una leccion de umilda , pero esta contento porque el error a sucedido porque tenia el ego infladisimo o porque tenia la mente nublada , servidor a llegado a saber ya el 99% de lo que hay que saber sobre las borsas :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Ofú, aquí lo que falta ya es Jesús lo dijo y el de la tierra hueca y ya podemos cambiarle el nombre al hilo a algo como:

Tema Psiquiátrico: Habéis visto a los escapados del frenopático? Octubre 2012 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ofú aquí lo que falta ya es Jesús lo dijo y el de la tierra hueca y ya podemos cambiarle el nombre al hilo a algo como:
> 
> Tema Psiquiátrico: Habéis visto a los escapados del frenopático? Octubre 2012 ::



no le sobra razon ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (29 Sep 2012)

Llo hestube haki.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ofú aquí lo que falta ya es Jesús lo dijo y el de la tierra hueca y ya podemos cambiarle el nombre al hilo a algo como:
> 
> Tema Psiquiátrico: Habéis visto a los escapados del frenopático? Octubre 2012 ::



Tal como está el pais, el frenopatico es un lugar estupendo :


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2012)

Venganza dijo:


> Hace unos dias que vengo vigilando al Popular , me parece ver soporte sobre los 1.70.
> 
> Estaria fantastico que un experto como tu le hicieras un analisis









La resistencia clarísima, son los 2,04. Estos días ha alcanzado niveles muy próximos, como fueron los 1,95, así que también había que estar fuera. 

Por ahora la corrección es más o menos ordenada y, como el IBEX en general, tampoco se puede afirmar que el giro sea definitivo y no vuelva a la zona de máximos, pero es importante comprender que de cara al medio plazo los deberes ya están hechos, de forma que todo lo que nos pueda ofrecer no tendrá fiabilidad alguna.


----------



## Venganza (30 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La resistencia clarísima, son los 2,04. Estos días ha alcanzado niveles muy próximos, como fueron los 1,95, así que también había que estar fuera.
> 
> Por ahora la corrección es más o menos ordenada y, como el IBEX en general, tampoco se puede afirmar que el giro sea definitivo y no vuelva a la zona de máximos, pero es importante comprender que de cara al medio plazo los deberes ya están hechos, de forma que todo lo que nos pueda ofrecer no tendrá fiabilidad alguna.



Gracias Claca.

P.D : Debe ser por los pocos mensajes que llevo , pero no me deja dar las gracias a los mensajes.


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuidate mucho, colega
> 
> PD: Silenciosa posteale las tetas al chaval que está enfermo



Claca sabe que le mando mucho cariño y todaaaaaaaaaaa la energía buena del mundo mundial.

Claca, un abrazo enorme.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Sep 2012)

me ha gustado leer a ponzi en el hilo de los presupuestos junto a muchos mas. momentos como estos con el montoro vendiendo los presupuestos cual chinito un bmw, comentados en directo, son impagables.

veo que el sr. claca esta con las defensas bajas, ánimos y que se recupere pronto.

ya va siendo hora..

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9zEeNIQLYuk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelillas :
> 
> servidor a recibido una leccion de umilda , pero esta contento porque el error a sucedido porque tenia el ego infladisimo o porque tenia la mente nublada , servidor a llegado a saber ya el 99% de lo que hay que saber sobre las borsas :rolleye:
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A menos que pueda teletransportarme, está difícil, a parte que llevo unos días más enfermo de lo habitual, por lo que no estoy para meterme en grandes melées...
> 
> Mucho ánimo a todos los que asistáis



Enfermo? a estas alturas? Eso va a ser síndrome postvacacional... o falta de conservantes... ambas cosas se curan con una buena farra... o con la ya típica receta escocesa: se mete usted en cama, se tapa bien, pero bien-bien, todo a excepción del dedo gordo de un pie. Y se pone el whisky junto a la cama para irle dándole tirones mientras vigila el dedo gordo. Cuando vea dos dedos en lugar de uno, ya puede levantarse que está usted curado. :o

En fín... cuídese, que queda lo mejor por ver... :bla:


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2012)

La vuelta al cole implica una alta exposición a virus 

Dicen que esto ayuda







Aunque es mejor unas boobsss calentitas xD


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

La Reserva Federal de EEUU ya posee 2 billones de dlares en 'deuda basura' - Libre Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La Reserva Federal de EEUU ya posee 2 billones de dlares en 'deuda basura' - Libre Mercado



¿alguien sabría estimar hasta donde iría el €/$ teniendo en cuenta los datos de la M3 y suponiendo que estos 2billones de $ no valen nada?


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La Reserva Federal de EEUU ya posee 2 billones de dlares en 'deuda basura' - Libre Mercado



lección :

son ellos o nosotros


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿alguien sabría estimar hasta donde iría el €/$ teniendo en cuenta los datos de la M3 y suponiendo que estos 2billones de $ no valen nada?



Por lo menos en 0,001. Si el futuro del dolar es comprometido, ni imaginas el del euro. Más allá del balance del BCE, que es terrible, el problema es que representa la moneda de un auténtico equipo de perdedores.
Nunca, con la configuración actual, Europa va a ser capaz de explotar al máximo su potencial. Es lo que tiene estar a la gresca contínuamente y no abordar con determinación del problemas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2012)

Viendo esta imagen he creido conveniente postearla en el hilo.







la madre que ostia sadao.




Spoiler



Un dia mas vino el superagente tontolaba, en BMW Expaña le llaman el cliente fantasma, ni idea de porque le llaman asi, puesto que ni se parecia a casper ni na de na.

Yo, que tenia un sexto sentido para estas cosa, a la tercera pregunta que hacia le espetaba si era tonto o era un ilustre y dignisimo a la par que muy disciplinado trabajador para BMW. Siempre contestaban que no a lo segundo, con lo cual ya se desenmascaraban ellos solos, la gente normal, y no quiero llamar subnormales a los de BMW Expaña , siempre que les llamas tonto no suelen responder con un, no señor no soy tonto lamento que le haya parecido tal no volvera a ocurrir, me pongo unas gafas de tubo ahora mismo.

Seguia contestandoles segun el manual CONTENTAR A UN CLIENTE FANTASMA DE BMW EXPAÑA, hasta les regalaba cosillas; un boli, de los baratos no se pensara que iba tirando el dinero, ademas le quedaba poca tinta, pero como era opaco el cliente normal no lo mira pero estoy seguro que el cliente tontolaba lo miraria.

Afortunadamente se marchaban rapido, y podia seguir trabajando a mi manera. Que es la manera como hay que tratar a los clientes no como la demente gerencia de BMW Expaña impone y seguira imponiendo supongo.

Que les hablara del mecanizado interior de las camisas de los cilindros y las soldaduras por puntos a los clientes. Yo si le digo eso a las queridas rubias de 50 años se me hubieran escapado todas las ventas de series 3 cabrios.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lección :
> 
> son ellos o nosotros



exacto 8: .


----------



## AssGaper (30 Sep 2012)

Bueno, es hora de abrir el HILO DEFINITIVO DEL IBEX, jajajaja Octubre! EL MES DEL JUICIO FINAL, el FINAL de una etapa de este santo foro y dar comienzo en noviembre a la Era del MAD MAX.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Si me permitís, voy a abrir el nuevo hilo para el mes de Octubre :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-octubre-2012-santuario-de-gacelas.html


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Agárrense los machos ....

Consejo extraordinario del Popular para estudiar una ampliación de capital - elEconomista.es

Como a un solo banco de los que no hayan sido señalados por Oliver Wyman como entidades que necesitan capital ...... se le ocurra ampliar capital (ej, Bankinter) se va a abrir un enorme melón.

Por internet se puede leer algún artículo de opinión que habla sobre posibles ampliaciones de capital de bancos "sin obligación por Oliver" porque creen que van a estar en inferioridad de condiciones respecto a quienes amplian ya que podrán disponer de esos recursos mientras que llega el supuesto escenario adverso.


----------

